# Aristides Guitars



## jco5055

Hey guys,

I searched and was surprised to see there's no actual thread on them, there's only a few NGDs.

I thought I'd post it in the ERG subforum, since they do make 8 strings, even though I'm only into 7 strings.

But anyways, what's everybody's opinion on them? The Arium/composite material and the fact all reviews seem to be glowing has me very interested, but honestly I like a little more options/ergonomics with it, at the very least having a multiscale option for the 7 string.

I have heard that they apparently are working on a multiscale 7, and have heard they are making a headless but haven't heard much else/updates.


----------



## The 1

I've only seen NGDs for 060/070s, I'm interested in hearing opinions about the 020 if anyone has tried one.


----------



## pott

I have an 060 and an 070. Got another 060 on order, and I just got done deciding specs on an 020.

Currently they do not offer multiscale outside of their 8-strings (keyword currently). As for what you heard, well, until it's on the website, it's not out there really... 

As far as options go, you ARE 'stuck' with the Arium/Richlite combo, but you can decide bridges (Floyd, Hipshot hardtail, Hipshot contour trem), all electronics and pickups and, for a price, you can even request some cool inlays, who knows. Always worth asking.
The ONLY thing I wish mine had... is slightly more rolled-off fingerboard edges. That's it. They're comfortable, not too heavy (I'm used to super lightweight guitars, so to me, they feel heavy. But compared to your standard Strats or LPs, they'll feel just right).

My 060 is great. Plays super nicely, it's loud as hell and super stable.
My 070 is somehow better. It's just insanely good. Tight, powerful, but equally capable of subtlety. A stunning instrument. Just... wow... I never get tired of being impressed by it. I don't play 7s all that much, unfortunately.

My second 060 will replace the first, for low tunings. The 020 MAY replace my KxK DC6 and Vigier GV (though honestly, replacing the Vigier may be tough game even for an Aristides). 

I've also been to the factory a couple of times; the folks there are fantastic and ordering your guitar is painless and fun.
I'm far from a fanboy (seriously, just head over to the Ormsby and Kiesel FB groups for that... yikes), but I can't say good-enough things about Aristides. Everything a modern guitar company should be.


----------



## erdiablo666

I recently saw a multiscale 060 on their Instagram so I would ask if it's possible on a 7, or just wait a bit and see what happens.


----------



## pott

It's all about timing  Right now it's not an officially released model.


----------



## Ziricote

OK how much these go for to order new? Maybe I'll order one instead of the Kiesel build. Should I wait for headless model? I really want headless guitar and dont want the Mayo Hydra or Strandberg. Its the Kiesel or wait for this


----------



## Jonathan20022

No headless model in production, "ever"  according to them. I don't think they're interested in that market honestly.

My friend had an 020 and I got to put a lot of time into it before he sold it, I'm not an LP guy so I didn't gel with it at all. I liked the thicker neck and smaller frets but everything else wasn't my style being that I'm a super strat player. And pott is right, they did a test run with repeat customers on the Multiscale 6 and 7's but it'll be up for the public soon enough.

My pair has become my main set of guitars, and it's a product of just living in an area with climate that changes drastically. So when I come home from work, I don't even have to fine tune mine because they just never move. It's actually kind of insane, I always just strum a G chord and double check the tuning but they're always dead center perfectly in tune. The setup never changes too, so that's another plus you set your action and you can get it extremely low because you'll never develop bow in either direction causing buzz when the necks on wooden guitars eventually move.

It's kind of a joke, but my 060 is literally set at 0.7/0.8mm @ the 12th fret on the high string and 1.3/1.4mm @ the 12th fret on the low string. 10-52's in Drop C and it fucking shreds harder than any other guitar I have, I have another Drop C guitar with slightly higher action so I get more tension and I can riff & dig into my strings a bit more. But playing my 060 makes me want to learn lead shred all day long because of how well it plays. My 070 is a bit higher, 1.0mm @ 12th High E, and 1.6/1.7mm @ 12th Low B String but that's close enough that it still shreds. I've grown acustomed to my 070's 26.5" scale but I wish 25.5" was an option since that'd be in my comfort zone. I don't play in Drop anything so I don't need crazy tension, just 10-56 in B Standard and I'm a happy guitar player. But yeah, never having to tweak and just pick up and play, it's really hard to beat these things. I'm ordering a pair of floyd 060's to replace my other mains in the tunings they are set to. I need a guitar in E Standard with a Floyd, and another in Drop B or C Standard.

I'm a huge fan of them, and I can't say good enough things about the team. We'll have skype calls all the time and Pascal will show me some crazy new finish Rodney is working on and I can catch up with them and how everything is going from time to time. They're good people making killer guitars, and they honestly haven't had a case of a poorly built guitar in the last 3 years of me paying attention to them, the only time things have gone wrong is mishandling by Fedex while shipping and the first times this happened they put time and effort into how they could minimize that. New cases, new permits and shipping procedures, and ever since I've only had a good experience. I expect this next pair to go just as smoothly, hopefully I can take time off to travel and pick them up in person whenever they finish.

These are my two babies, I've had 8 or so total at this point though between orders and buying used from other members to try models and see finishes in person. I had a few other 060's, an 080s, and the 070 that this one pictured replaced after Fedex decided to tear my package up!











And my old/sold ones
My first 070, that got damaged by Fedex and replaced





My 2nd order, the Chameleon Blue/Green on an 060. Really classy build, loved the color.





My 3rd order, the Aqua Sparkle SSS which was my little strat killer.





And then the builds I got used from friends or other people online.
The mighty 080s, this thing was a BEAST but far too big for me. The scale length combined with the sheer size of the guitar itself was more than what I enjoyed actually playing on. 28" - 26.5, fucking massive.





And then the White Marble 060, wasn't the biggest fan of the overall specs and aesthetics choice but picked it up to see how a marble looked in person.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I just emailed them about the 060s/070s

base price is 2890 euros and 2990 euros for the multiscales

prices go up really fast if you order options.

I dunno you should really be cross shopping a kiesel and an Aristides though. Unless you are going full idiot on options the price difference is pretty large.


----------



## Ziricote

OMG those are insane! Maybe I get the kiesel for headless and order one these! I need that sparkles


----------



## Fred the Shred

I own a bunch of them, and I hopped to their artist roster as they build monster instruments and they have a fantastic team. I have an 070s in the works, and I want to cut my original 070 some slack as it's a proto and has hundreds of gigs on it since I got it in 2013. Other than that, I have an 080s, 070, 2 060's, 010 and 020 and I love these things to death!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I've heard a lot of praise about them and most people go back for seconds and thirds. Its great to have another guitar company with a high level of QC, good communication and build times. 

If the multiscale is 25.5 - 26.5" I might go for one in the future in some sort of snowstorm finish. Or if they start doing swirls that would satisfy my Universe GAS.


----------



## jephjacques

I have that purple 080s now and it's the best 8 string I've ever owned, one of the few brands that actually lives up to the hype.


----------



## Avedas

If I could get a 070s in galactic sparkle I'd be super happy. Maybe next year...


----------



## jco5055

I also heard back from them, yes you can get a multiscale for any of the string options, the 7 string is 25.5-27", and they don't have any plans for a multiscale trem option.

I am really tempted to maybe get one and also get a strandberg esque guitar, I like ergonomics and all that, but the idea of climate having no effect etc is almost too good to pass up.


----------



## jco5055

pott said:


> I'm far from a fanboy (seriously, just head over to the Ormsby and Kiesel FB groups for that... yikes), but I can't say good-enough things about Aristides. Everything a modern guitar company should be.



yeah I posted in the Ormsby Goliath thread that I'm interested in them but seeing the almost cult-like stuff posted in Ormsby fb groups is weirding me out


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've only been around two, but they were both immaculate. Great fretwork, balance and fit & finish. 

That said, personally, I think the body design, the "speed holes" are ugly.

If they ever make them with an optional to remove them I'd likely put an order in. Especially since I'm without a great 8 at the moment.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've only been around two, but they were both immaculate. Great fretwork, balance and fit & finish.
> 
> That said, personally, I think the body design, the "speed holes" are ugly.
> 
> If they ever make them with an optional to remove them I'd likely put an order in. Especially since I'm without a great 8 at the moment.


I think their mould already has the speed holes and a new mould without them would probably not pay off. Probably better to invest in a mould for a totally new model.


----------



## I play music

Now that they have 080s, 070s and 060s, I hope a 050s is their next endeavour ... with Dingwall scale length (34-37) and 24 frets


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> I think their mould already has the speed holes and a new mould without them would probably not pay off. Probably better to invest in a mould for a totally new model.



Oh, I totally get it. I just hope they get successful enough to do it. 

A different bass shape would be cool, but enough about the day dreaming.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I think Narad posted one with the speed holes removed and it looked quite odd. 



jco5055 said:


> I also heard back from them, yes you can get a multiscale for any of the string options, the 7 string is 25.5-27", and they don't have any plans for a multiscale trem option.



Damn, was hoping 25.5-26.5" for people who don't like their straight 26.5" option. Everyone is already making 25.5-27" multis. I wonder if they will get new slanted BKPs made since they are only made for 10 degrees.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Man, I'd love an 080s, but the fact I just play 8s for fun as opposed to extensively/professionally, I can't justify the cost compared to my salary. They're definitely on my "one day" list alongside Mayones.

As for 060... I do love the shape, but it's not so delicious to me that I want to put that kinda money down, plus I'm so happy with my ESP that I can't justify getting another 6 unless it has something my ESP can't do (floyd or evertune or something).

I'm subscribed to their Youtube channel just to see their incredible finishing work occasionally, haha


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think Narad posted one with the speed holes removed and it looked quite odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, was hoping 25.5-26.5" for people who don't like their straight 26.5" option. Everyone is already making 25.5-27" multis. I wonder if they will get new slanted BKPs made since they are only made for 10 degrees.



they said all bkps excluding Blackhawks/impulses and lundgren m series pickups could be used


----------



## diagrammatiks

dbl


----------



## jco5055

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think Narad posted one with the speed holes removed and it looked quite odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, was hoping 25.5-26.5" for people who don't like their straight 26.5" option. Everyone is already making 25.5-27" multis. I wonder if they will get new slanted BKPs made since they are only made for 10 degrees.



He did tell me pickups for multiscales are "Bkp twin screw designs or lundgrens", not sure if that answers it.


----------



## rifftrauma

I've got 2 O60's and third, strat build on the way, I just cannot say enough good about this company. The communication, updates, flexibility with payments and QC are all phenomenal. Pascal really in hilarious, and is always posting pictures and keeping everyone informed. I recommend checking out the Arium Addicts Facebook page or their instagram. Pretty much a new guitar everyday. 

I'm waiting to pull the trigger on a seven, I'd like to see the multi-scale's once they're an official production guitar. The only thing left in the stand next to the Aristides is the Daemoness and my PRS CU24 Artist Package. Neither of which I can bring myself to sell. They're both great guitars in their own right, but the Aristides get 90% of the play time, and they are the only company I see myself purchasing from in the foreseeable future.


----------



## jco5055

rifftrauma said:


> I've got 2 O60's and third, strat build on the way, I just cannot say enough good about this company. The communication, updates, flexibility with payments and QC are all phenomenal. Pascal really in hilarious, and is always posting pictures and keeping everyone informed. I recommend checking out the Arium Addicts Facebook page or their instagram. Pretty much a new guitar everyday.
> 
> I'm waiting to pull the trigger on a seven, I'd like to see the multi-scale's once they're an official production guitar. The only thing left in the stand next to the Aristides is the Daemoness and my PRS CU24 Artist Package. Neither of which I can bring myself to sell. They're both great guitars in their own right, but the Aristides get 90% of the play time, and they are the only company I see myself purchasing from in the foreseeable future.



That galactic sparkle though


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm between that and Dark Grey Marble for one of my next builds. I love the Galactic Sparkle but the marble is also extremely good looking 











I'll probably just flip a coin, can't go wrong I think.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think Narad posted one with the speed holes removed and it looked quite odd.



Paging doctor @narad.


----------



## jco5055

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm between that and Dark Grey Marble for one of my next builds. I love the Galactic Sparkle but the marble is also extremely good looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably just flip a coin, can't go wrong I think.



Yeah I also really like the marble, I'm not a big fan of the "normal" colors there's something about the brightness or something that almost looks cheap to me.


----------



## I play music

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think Narad posted one with the speed holes removed and it looked quite odd.


Where?


Lorcan Ward said:


> Damn, was hoping 25.5-26.5" for people who don't like their straight 26.5" option. Everyone is already making 25.5-27" multis.


Damn are you picky  I can't even believe you'd notice the difference if you didn't see the numbers. I surely wouldn't. 
Personally I'd like something like 26.5 to 28.5 for down tuning, but for standard tuning I think Aristides made a good choice.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Paging doctor @narad.



Yea, sorry, that was so long ago I'm not sure what happened to it. I think I may have sent that around to guys just on Facebook and maybe never saved it apart from that. 

But agreed, thought it was going to be an improvement, and wound up being quite odd / bloated-looking. Maybe the multiscales could pull it off.


----------



## jco5055

also, are there other companies doing the 100% synthetic/non-wood options? I'd just be curious to know what else is out there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> also, are there other companies doing the 100% synthetic/non-wood options? I'd just be curious to know what else is out there.


flaxwood, oni, emerald guitars, some parker flys.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> flaxwood, oni, emerald guitars, some parker flys.



Gotta remove Oni and Parker, they don't do the 100% synthetic route.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Wish they did the 080s headstock on the regular 080 but either way stunning guitars.


----------



## teqnick

rifftrauma said:


> I've got 2 O60's and third, strat build on the way, I just cannot say enough good about this company. The communication, updates, flexibility with payments and QC are all phenomenal. Pascal really in hilarious, and is always posting pictures and keeping everyone informed. I recommend checking out the Arium Addicts Facebook page or their instagram. Pretty much a new guitar everyday.
> 
> I'm waiting to pull the trigger on a seven, I'd like to see the multi-scale's once they're an official production guitar. The only thing left in the stand next to the Aristides is the Daemoness and my PRS CU24 Artist Package. Neither of which I can bring myself to sell. They're both great guitars in their own right, but the Aristides get 90% of the play time, and they are the only company I see myself purchasing from in the foreseeable future.



Those two belong you? Oh god, two of my favorite tiddies in recent times. I love your tiddies mate, let me feel your tiddies.


----------



## narad

Man, I'm digging the finish you went with on that strat-spec.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Man, I'm digging the finish you went with on that strat-spec.



Strat-spec you say?


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Strat-spec you say?



I'll humor you guys that believe an Aristides with single coils is an acceptable replacement for an actual strat ;-)


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> I'll humor you guys that believe an Aristides with single coils is an acceptable replacement for an actual strat ;-)



It's unfortunate you moved nearby right after someone bought mine after mine, it sounded killer.


----------



## erdiablo666

I like the speed holes a lot. If I weren't such a bum I'd have a few Aristides already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> flaxwood, oni, emerald guitars, some parker flys.





narad said:


> Gotta remove Oni and Parker, they don't do the 100% synthetic route.



Not to mention Parker isn't really around anymore, and options were very limited in comparison, same with Flaxwood as far as options go. I don't think Emerald has released non-acoustic offerings yet, if that's still a thing. 

So no one is really doing what Aristides is doing.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not to mention Parker isn't really around anymore, and options were very limited in comparison, same with Flaxwood as far as options go. I don't think Emerald has released non-acoustic offerings yet, if that's still a thing.
> 
> So no one is really doing what Aristides is doing.



Isn’t Parker returning this year with like a revamped lineup or something


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Isn’t Parker returning this year with like a revamped lineup or something



They've been "returning" for almost two years now.


----------



## I play music

So do the 060s and 070s have an in-line headstock or 4+2 and 5+2/4+3 in the style of the 080s (which I clearly prefer)?


----------



## teqnick

I play music said:


> So do the 060s and 070s have an in-line headstock or 4+2 and 5+2/4+3 in the style of the 080s (which I clearly prefer)?



in-line. I pondered this last night, if I could get them to do a 2+4 on my next build. I don't forsee an issue, since the 080s has a staggered HS.


----------



## jco5055

Man I think I’m gonna pull the trigger and order an 070


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not to mention Parker isn't really around anymore, and options were very limited in comparison, same with Flaxwood as far as options go. I don't think Emerald has released non-acoustic offerings yet, if that's still a thing.
> 
> So no one is really doing what Aristides is doing.


Emerald will happily make you an electric guitar. It'll just cost $10k


----------



## pott

teqnick said:


> in-line. I pondered this last night, if I could get them to do a 2+4 on my next build. I don't forsee an issue, since the 080s has a staggered HS.



Neither the 060s and the 070s have in-line headstocks.
The straight-scale ones do, the fanned-frets ones do not (maybe there's some confusion due to not capitalizing the S making it seem they're plurals of the basic models though!).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Emerald will happily make you an electric guitar. It'll just cost $10k


last i heard it was like less than half that for an electric


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> last i heard it was like less than half that for an electric


The Ultra Guitars were 10k euro, and that's the closest thing to a serial electric guitar model they've done. Everything else has been custom one off stuff in a similar price range. My friend has an Ultra Guitar, and Emerald is down the road from me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> The Ultra Guitars were 10k euro, and that's the closest thing to a serial electric guitar model they've done. Everything else has been custom one off stuff in a similar price range. My friend has an Ultra Guitar, and Emerald is down the road from me.


dayumm I didn't know they were that much for the one-offs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Emerald will happily make you an electric guitar. It'll just cost $10k



I meant something production. 

But yeah, those Ultras were something else.


----------



## jco5055

Well Kyle got back to me about my order inquiry, I'm excited to hear back about some more questions I have now that he's shown me the full options/price list.

It is kind of funny that I got an automatic reply on how replies may be delayed thanks to attending Summer Namm...I'm only ~8 hour drive from Nashville, if only I didn't start my new job tomorrow.


----------



## Winspear

I finally got to try Aristides the other day. 060 with trem, 070, 080s , 050. The hype is very, very real. Will be trying an 020 soon too, excited for that !


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Winspear said:


> I finally got to try Aristides the other day. 060 with trem, 070, 080s , 050. The hype is very, very real. Will be trying an 020 soon too, excited for that !


ONE OF US, ONE OF US!


----------



## jco5055

Does anyone have a picture of the raw steel finish? I can’t find any pics


----------



## makecamera

jco5055 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the raw steel finish? I can’t find any pics



Worn steel maybe?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdCo5Rsl6HB/


----------



## jco5055

Thank you, that’s probably it


----------



## Jonathan20022

Worn/Raw Steel might be different, just ask to make sure. But that Worn Steel finish is amazing, I picked that up at NAMM for my buddy and I noodle on it whenever we jam. The finish wouldn't be my first choice, but it feels pretty cool in comparison to the other finish options, I'd probably do Gloss regardless.


----------



## jco5055

Jonathan20022 said:


> Worn/Raw Steel might be different, just ask to make sure. But that Worn Steel finish is amazing, I picked that up at NAMM for my buddy and I noodle on it whenever we jam. The finish wouldn't be my first choice, but it feels pretty cool in comparison to the other finish options, I'd probably do Gloss regardless.



I'm really feeling the Rainbow Sparkle, I can't decide if Burned Chrome hardware would work with that or not.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I think someone already ordered a guitar with that combo, would have looked 100% killer with a black board, but that's their choice.


----------



## jco5055

Man I am torn between galactic and rainbow...I feel like rainbow is the less metal/more pop cousin if that makes sense


----------



## jco5055

Also any idea if piezo with Floyd rose is possible? Kyle said he’s not sure but he probably won’t be able to verify after namm


----------



## Jonathan20022

No clue, I've seen that on the 020. My buddy Nick has the aluminum finish 020 with Piezo and he digs it. 

And I feel that on the finish, I'm ordering a light/dark pair next. Thinking Arctic Sparkle and Galactic Sparkle, but I might go Arctic Sparkle/Dark Grey Marble instead just going to decide when I pony up and order it.


----------



## pott

His 020 doesn't have a Floyd though (these don't have a bridge change option). I've not seen any Piezos on Floyded Aristides, but it may be possible. Asking is your best bet, they would know best.

I just ordered an 020, choke-full of new features. We'll see if they make it to the standard options list; here's hoping!


----------



## diagrammatiks

from a tech stand point it's not that hard. just gotta tape up the piezo elements to the floyd saddles...

but their standard piezo option is 570 euros...a floyd piezo will cost as much as a budget guitar.


----------



## jco5055

diagrammatiks said:


> from a tech stand point it's not that hard. just gotta tape up the piezo elements to the floyd saddles...
> 
> but their standard piezo option is 570 euros...a floyd piezo will cost as much as a budget guitar.



At this point if I can keep it under $6k USD I’m good haha. Though I’ll definitely have to decide if I wanna go the true custom route from like Dalbello guitars, getting a Strandberg-Esque guitar where pretty much my imagination is my limit, or this, cuz unless I either win the lotto or become a 100% pro musician where it’s my only job and livable the two will be years apart. 

I wish I could get the Strandberg kind of guitar but with the Arium but alas.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I really wouldn’t get too hung up on the arium. Get an Aristides because their guitars are same near perfect.


----------



## pott

I cannot agree enough with the upper communication.
A great axe is a great axe regardless of whether it's made of Arium, Basswood, Swamp-Ash etc...

And while it's harder to make a decision to get a guitar without trying AND without knowing the tone signature of its construction, I will echo the above statement that Aristides are GREAT guitars, and while this goes against every shred of decency I possess, I will say here that I have owned and played some Epic instruments: Aristides are just as good or better. 
THAT's a great reason to get one  

Don't get me wrong; they're not for everyone... just like everything else! But objectively, they're fantastic. For you, that's for you to figure out.


----------



## jco5055

what I do need to do is find someplace that has a Strandberg (or Skerv or any other similar guitar but Strandberg is my best bet) at like a guitar center to see if the ergonomic features are a complete need for me or not, but I don't think any stores around the Chicago area have one.


----------



## pott

Strandberg and Skervesen have virtually nothing in common other than Skervesen offering a couple of headless guitars.
Not all headless guitars are equivalent, nor are they all ergonomic.

Skervesen is a custom-shop: pick a shape, select whatever options you want. They will not be made of Arium or have the Endurneck. The guitar is only as good as your options. Know what you want and need prior to ordering 
Strandberg: plenty of production models which, in my experience, are not worth the money due to quality issues. You get these for the light weight, tone, and Endurneck
Aristides: pick a shape and options, get an incredible guitar. You cannot go wrong, and they won't do you wrong either


----------



## jco5055

pott said:


> Strandberg and Skervesen have virtually nothing in common other than Skervesen offering a couple of headless guitars.
> Not all headless guitars are equivalent, nor are they all ergonomic.
> 
> Skervesen is a custom-shop: pick a shape, select whatever options you want. They will not be made of Arium or have the Endurneck. The guitar is only as good as your options. Know what you want and need prior to ordering
> Strandberg: plenty of production models which, in my experience, are not worth the money due to quality issues. You get these for the light weight, tone, and Endurneck
> Arium: pick a shape and options, get an incredible guitar. You cannot go wrong, and they won't do you wrong either



i guess I just don't know if I'd love/want options like headless, extremely lightweight, endureneck (or a shape like Rik Toome provides), multiscale etc. 

I guess I'd say Aristides is a lot more "normal" of a guitar, similar to if you bought a top of the line/J Custom Ibanez...I know they have the S models but I know I want a trem so I'd be ordering a normal 070 from them.


----------



## pott

The 070s are FANTASTIC! I barely ever play 7 strings but I LOVE mine. The best way I can describe it is as 'precise'. Everything on it is top-notch. Tone, playability, looks. It's just insanely good. 

By comparison, the Strandberg Boden Metal 7 I got had issues (see my NGD on here) and went back very shortly. Even factoring in the extra cost, the Aristides is a much more worthy instrument, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## teqnick

Precise is the perfect word for Aristides instruments. So finely tuned for their job. Perfect studio instrument IMO.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Almost have my specs down for an 070 order (also fyi they are starting to offer a fanned fret 070 soon, but its a reasonabley big upcharge). 
Just unsure of what pickups to go with. 

Also I really should be upgrading my band rig...but cant help wanting the aristides more, even though I've already got a high end 7


----------



## Avedas

Kind of a disappointment because I can't imagine I'd have any use for 27" scale on the low end.


----------



## Jonathan20022

jco5055 said:


> what I do need to do is find someplace that has a Strandberg (or Skerv or any other similar guitar but Strandberg is my best bet) at like a guitar center to see if the ergonomic features are a complete need for me or not, but I don't think any stores around the Chicago area have one.



I'd be wary and definitely do what you said and find a place that stocks them locally to you. Those instruments are all vastly different to each other in both objective and in overall feel. 

The strandberg ergonomics are hard to beat and it's the reason a lot of people flock to them, they really nailed the comfortable design that gets out of your way. AFAIK Skervesen doesn't offer a similar neck profile to the endurneck, so if you're after a headless with Skervesen you're getting IMO a less ergonomic centric headless guitar. 

Both the strandbergs and Skervesens will be lighter than the Aristides because almost every Aristides I've owned has sat at the 7-8lb range which is the normal range of weight for most regular electric guitars. 

They are all comfortable, but I've mentioned this to friends and people who have played mine the Aristides end up doing what Mayones do to their ERG designs. The body of the ERGs end up feeling quite a bit large, it's one of the reasons why I didn't gel with the 080s my elbow ends up jutting out a bit. So if you're looking for an ERG the Shoggie and Boden designs are so small that if you try all 3 brands back to back, the comfort of the Skerv and Strandbergs will be really hard to beat.

That being said, Aristides are as comfortable as an S Series Ibanez if I could make any comparison. Their bodies are slightly thicker than, and also the neck joint is non-existent since the Ibanez is bolt on.


----------



## jco5055

I just creeped the reviews on the Aristides facebook page and found a guy in Chicago, just sent him a message hoping he'll let me try out one of his so I can try before I buy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## teqnick

jco5055 said:


> what I do need to do is find someplace that has a Strandberg (or Skerv or any other similar guitar but Strandberg is my best bet) at like a guitar center to see if the ergonomic features are a complete need for me or not, but I don't think any stores around the Chicago area have one.





jco5055 said:


> I just creeped the reviews on the Aristides facebook page and found a guy in Chicago, just sent him a message hoping he'll let me try out one of his so I can try before I buy. Fingers crossed.



Im in Chicago and have one as well. PM me on here


----------



## pick_d

Just curious:

1. How is the neck stability on Aristides? Since it's not made of wood, it should be almost rock-solid and you don't have to adjust truss rod during season or humidity changes, right? 
2. What about refretting and overall durability? One day even stainless steel frets will wear down. Is it as (relatively) easy to do as in regular guitar and good local luthier would be able to take care of it? Or you'll have to send it back to Aristides or something?


----------



## pott

Necks don't budge. I never had to adjust mine.
Refretting should be no-different from other guitars. Richlite is fairly similar to wood, feel-wise, though I am no expert here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

pick_d said:


> One day even stainless steel frets will wear down.



I have an old RG that I refretted with stainless steel frets over 10 years ago. After years of playing, notably being loaned out to gigging musicians as I worked on thier main instruments, completely abused, the frets are still in pristine condition. The nickel wound strings, and even steel, haven’t managed to erode the frets yet and I don’t see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## diagrammatiks

pick_d said:


> Just curious:
> 
> 1. How is the neck stability on Aristides? Since it's not made of wood, it should be almost rock-solid and you don't have to adjust truss rod during season or humidity changes, right?
> 2. What about refretting and overall durability? One day even stainless steel frets will wear down. Is it as (relatively) easy to do as in regular guitar and good local luthier would be able to take care of it? Or you'll have to send it back to Aristides or something?



One day is very very far away.


----------



## pick_d

pott said:


> Necks don't budge. I never had to adjust mine.
> Refretting should be no-different from other guitars. Richlite is fairly similar to wood, feel-wise, though I am no expert here.





MaxOfMetal said:


> I have an old RG that I refretted with stainless steel frets over 10 years ago. After years of playing, notably being loaned out to gigging musicians as I worked on thier main instruments, completely abused, the frets are still in pristine condition. The nickel wound strings, and even steel, haven’t managed to erode the frets yet and I don’t see it happening anytime soon.





diagrammatiks said:


> One day is very very far away.



Gentlemen, thanks for your replies.
I ask because in my experience frets wear pretty fast when I bend. I have Jescar Evo gold frets for 3 months atm and I see noticeable wear or rather "attrition" which increases more and more. Time will tell how long frets will last, but from my perspective it doesn't look like far away (I expected more durability compared to nickel silver).

BTW, what kind of stainless steel frets last for 10 years in pristine condition? And by pristine you mean you didn't even had to polish them or something?


----------



## diagrammatiks

pick_d said:


> Gentlemen, thanks for your replies.
> I ask because in my experience frets wear pretty fast when I bend. I have Jescar Evo gold frets for 3 months atm and I see noticeable wear or rather "attrition" which increases more and more. Time will tell how long frets will last, but from my perspective it doesn't look like far away (I expected more durability compared to nickel silver).
> 
> BTW, what kind of stainless steel frets last for 10 years in pristine condition? And by pristine you mean you didn't even had to polish them or something?



This Anderson is 13 years old. I’m the second owner. It survived a trip across the ocean in a cargo container. I live right next to the ocean. My strings will rust overnight if I don’t run a dehumidifier. Frets have never been polished. The wood will rot before anything happens to these frets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pick_d said:


> Gentlemen, thanks for your replies.
> I ask because in my experience frets wear pretty fast when I bend. I have Jescar Evo gold frets for 3 months atm and I see noticeable wear or rather "attrition" which increases more and more. Time will tell how long frets will last, but from my perspective it doesn't look like far away (I expected more durability compared to nickel silver).
> 
> BTW, what kind of stainless steel frets last for 10 years in pristine condition? And by pristine you mean you didn't even had to polish them or something?


Are you sure you actually see wear, as in pitting/divots or are you just seeing some minor scratching? Unless you beat the hell out of your frets with harder strings those should be holding up for at least a couple of years if not more. if it's the latter, then polish up the frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

pick_d said:


> Gentlemen, thanks for your replies.
> I ask because in my experience frets wear pretty fast when I bend. I have Jescar Evo gold frets for 3 months atm and I see noticeable wear or rather "attrition" which increases more and more. Time will tell how long frets will last, but from my perspective it doesn't look like far away (I expected more durability compared to nickel silver).
> 
> BTW, what kind of stainless steel frets last for 10 years in pristine condition? And by pristine you mean you didn't even had to polish them or something?



I used Jescar 55090SS, basically thier version of stainless steel Dunlop 6105. 

I’ve worked with Evo Gold and even though it’s supposedly harder than nickel silver, I didn’t find any real difference. They’re advertised as being between nickel silver and stainless, but much much closer to NS in use.


----------



## Mathemagician

Gold is a REALLY soft metal. So no matter what they’re doing to the alloy, there starting from a very soft starting point.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Mathemagician said:


> Gold is a REALLY soft metal. So no matter what they’re doing to the alloy, there starting from a very soft starting point.



Evo gold doesn’t actually contain any gold.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> Gold is a REALLY soft metal. So no matter what they’re doing to the alloy, there starting from a very soft starting point.



They have as much gold in them as nickel silver frets have silver in them.


----------



## Jonathan20022

EVO is more of an aesthetic choice at this point, IE matching frets to gold hardware. Stainless Steel doesn't wear down with playing, I've played 20+ year old Parkers that had no wear at all. And the bodies had several dings and other damage.

You surely won't need a refret unless you only play one guitar. And even then, I imagine it'd take decades before you get to the point of even needing Fretwork in any capacity much less a Full Refret.


----------



## pick_d

KnightBrolaire said:


> Are you sure you actually see wear, as in pitting/divots or are you just seeing some minor scratching?


Yep. At first I was thinking it's just scratches. But then they get significantly wider basically "in a real time". 
Let's say I try to learn a song with a vibrato on 4th string and 9th fret. Before I start - there's small scratch exactly on fret's crown. That's okay.
After few takes - the scratch is wider, after one or two days that scratch appears to be not just wider, but also deeper. It's even more noticeable on 1-3 strings (w/o gauge).
Not as bad as NS, but very close in terms of my perception of this wear.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I’ve worked with Evo Gold and even though it’s supposedly harder than nickel silver, I didn’t find any real difference. They’re advertised as being between nickel silver and stainless, but much much closer to NS in use.


That's exactly my experience too. Maybe just a little harder than NS in my experience. I don't feel as much friction as with NS and to be honest, totally opposite - it's very smooth to bend on Jescar Evo.



Jonathan20022 said:


> You surely won't need a refret unless you only play one guitar. And even then, I imagine it'd take decades before you get to the point of even needing Fretwork in any capacity much less a Full Refret.


That sounds inspiring 
Too bad that most of manufacturers still use NS frets as a stock feature and, despite trying to look modern and technology-oriented companies, they still build most of their guitars with NS frets *cough* Ibanez *cough*. 
Therefore getting guitar with stainless steel frets definitely limits the options unless we're talking about high-end guitars like Aristides appears to be.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Guitar players and builders have always been rather conservative in general and always are happy to add the tone argument to reasons why not go get certain specs.

"Stainless Steel Frets are way brighter than Nickel Steel", "You can't find a tech to work on Stainless Steel", "SS Frets wear Luthier Tools extremely quick"

Those are among a few excuses I hear whenever the conversation is brought up in certain communities. It's becoming more prevalent though, the issues people usually talk about are extremely minor, my first tech in Florida would just tag you with a $30 SS Upcharge with any fretwork to make up for possible wear on his tools.

But Schecter and Ibanez are starting to introduce Stainless into their lines, Ibanez (Premium/Uppercut/etc), Schecter (KM/Elites/etc). It'll take time but if the demand is there the manufacturers will respond accordingly.


----------



## pick_d

Jonathan20022 said:


> "Stainless Steel Frets are way brighter than Nickel Steel", "You can't find a tech to work on Stainless Steel", "SS Frets wear Luthier Tools extremely quick"


Yep, exactly those excuses everywhere.



Jonathan20022 said:


> But Schecter and Ibanez are starting to introduce Stainless into their lines, Ibanez (Premium/Uppercut/etc), Schecter (KM/Elites/etc). It'll take time but if the demand is there the manufacturers will respond accordingly.


Hope they won't turn from this path to (literally) shining bright stainless steel future and will add up more stuff with SS frets.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

diagrammatiks said:


> Evo gold doesn’t actually contain any gold.



This reminds me too much of the time there was no gold medal in my bag of all-purpose baking flour. Trigger warning needed.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> This reminds me too much of the time there was no gold medal in my bag of all-purpose baking flour. Trigger warning needed.


You got a bad bag bro.


----------



## jco5055

So I got to play an EBMM Majesty 7 today, it was very nice. Picking up a ~$1200 PRS CE24 afterwards, the PRS felt almost shitty in comparison. 

Only reason I mention that in this thread is because I was talking to the worker at GC to see if they'd allow me to play the more expensive models, and I mentioned how I'm also interested in Aristides/want to try one out and his reply was "I'm ordering a few, those are some of the most perfect guitars you'll ever play". So now I'm even more excited to try one, seems like those in this thread that mentioned how amazing they are are telling the truth.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> This reminds me too much of the time there was no gold medal in my bag of all-purpose baking flour. Trigger warning needed.



Your first golden shower must have surprised the hell out of you.


----------



## Jonathan20022

jco5055 said:


> So I got to play an EBMM Majesty 7 today, it was very nice. Picking up a ~$1200 PRS CE24 afterwards, the PRS felt almost shitty in comparison.
> 
> Only reason I mention that in this thread is because I was talking to the worker at GC to see if they'd allow me to play the more expensive models, and I mentioned how I'm also interested in Aristides/want to try one out and his reply was "I'm ordering a few, those are some of the most perfect guitars you'll ever play". So now I'm even more excited to try one, seems like those in this thread that mentioned how amazing they are are telling the truth.



Trust me, this community of all places will throw the largest of fits if something isn't up to par with their expectations (With good reason)


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Jonathan20022 said:


> Trust me, this community of all places will throw the largest of fits if *reality* isn't up to par with their expectations (With good reason)



FTFY


----------



## jco5055

Ok guys it’s done...I put my deposit in! 

Only thing I’m still on the fence that I could change down the line is hardware color.

I went rainbow sparkle w/gold hardware per the suggestion of Kyle, but I also think burned chrome would look great. Thoughts?


----------



## lurè

I think burned chrome would suit better the rainbow sparkle, but the choice is up to you!


----------



## jco5055

lurè said:


> I think burned chrome would suit better the rainbow sparkle, but the choice is up to you!



luckily I have quite some time before the hardware gets added haha


----------



## Jonathan20022

I think Gold or a hybrid Chrome/Gold would look killer with that finish. Try maybe Chrome Pickup Cover/Gold Poles, Chrome Bridge/Gold Saddles, Chrome Tuners/Gold Buttons, and then Gold Switch/Knob.

The only thing keeping me from doing burnt chrome on a build is that Hipshot's Tuners literally melt when they try adding the burnt chrome effect to it. So the tuners mismatch with burnt chrome on all the other hardware.

Also unrelated, decided on Arctic Sunset + Chrome Hardware/DGS + Black Hardware for my next two builds. Going to order soon.


----------



## jco5055

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think Gold or a hybrid Chrome/Gold would look killer with that finish. Try maybe Chrome Pickup Cover/Gold Poles, Chrome Bridge/Gold Saddles, Chrome Tuners/Gold Buttons, and then Gold Switch/Knob.
> 
> The only thing keeping me from doing burnt chrome on a build is that Hipshot's Tuners literally melt when they try adding the burnt chrome effect to it. So the tuners mismatch with burnt chrome on all the other hardware.
> 
> Also unrelated, decided on Arctic Sunset + Chrome Hardware/DGS + Black Hardware for my next two builds. Going to order soon.



yeah I think I'm still leaning towards gold, which is what I put in...piezo is also an option which is nice (and that I'm getting)

I'll post the specs once I get "officially" confirmed, which will probably happen today.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> Ok guys it’s done...I put my deposit in!
> 
> Only thing I’m still on the fence that I could change down the line is hardware color.
> 
> I went rainbow sparkle w/gold hardware per the suggestion of Kyle, but I also think burned chrome would look great. Thoughts?


i'd go black. keeps the focus on the rainbow sparkle.


----------



## rifftrauma

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think Gold or a hybrid Chrome/Gold would look killer with that finish. Try maybe Chrome Pickup Cover/Gold Poles, Chrome Bridge/Gold Saddles, Chrome Tuners/Gold Buttons, and then Gold Switch/Knob.
> 
> The only thing keeping me from doing burnt chrome on a build is that Hipshot's Tuners literally melt when they try adding the burnt chrome effect to it. So the tuners mismatch with burnt chrome on all the other hardware.
> 
> Also unrelated, decided on Arctic Sunset + Chrome Hardware/DGS + Black Hardware for my next two builds. Going to order soon.




In agreement with this, chrome and gold seem to look better than the burnt chrome. Jonathan, you doing a Arctic 6/7 string combo?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm going 6 string with both guitars! I already have my 070 as my main 7 since I only play in B Standard so I don't really need another one. Mine covers all my bases, but I want to get more 6 strings to cover my 6 string tunings. Arctic will probably be my E Standard guitar, and the DGS might be Drop B/C Standard.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Aristides are the single most disappointing brand out there right now, to me. I love that they're working in alternative materials. I love that they pay so much attention to detail. I love the things I'm hearing about their level of craftsmanship...

...But I *hate *their aesthetics.

It's really, genuinely disappointing. I've had a ton of issues with climate affecting my instruments since moving here to Korea, so I'd love something with more stable, less wood-y materials. Aristides seems to be the brand doing it the best at the moment, but I just can't get past those goofy ass hood scoops. Sadly, none of the other companies doing alternative material builds is any better in that regard. It's like there's some law stating that if you want to build a guitar out of something other than wood, you have to make it look stupid and/or ugly.

Oh well. Money saved, I suppose.


----------



## Avedas

Grand Moff Tim said:


> but I just can't get past those goofy ass hood scoops


It makes the guitar aerodynamic so you can play faster


----------



## pick_d

Avedas said:


> It makes the guitar aerodynamic so you can play faster


You can move across the stage faster (fixed that for you ;-) )


----------



## jco5055

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Aristides are the single most disappointing brand out there right now, to me. I love that they're working in alternative materials. I love that they pay so much attention to detail. I love the things I'm hearing about their level of craftsmanship...
> 
> ...But I *hate *their aesthetics.
> 
> It's really, genuinely disappointing. I've had a ton of issues with climate affecting my instruments since moving here to Korea, so I'd love something with more stable, less wood-y materials. Aristides seems to be the brand doing it the best at the moment, but I just can't get past those goofy ass hood scoops. Sadly, none of the other companies doing alternative material builds is any better in that regard. It's like there's some law stating that if you want to build a guitar out of something other than wood, you have to make it look stupid and/or ugly.
> 
> Oh well. Money saved, I suppose.



I feel that, if they didn’t have the non-wood aspect I probably would not buy one, their options are pretty basic (at least compared to a lot of other custom shops/luthiers) and the shape is overall kind of meh/a little too average for me.

Imo if they were wood they’d just be comparable to mayones, Ibanez j custom, caparison, high end esp, suhr etc....which would still be great guitars but for the price and shape I wouldn’t buy one.

But I figure I can play mine for 5, 10, or more years and hopefully by then they’ve made some big r&d developments for my 2nd build


----------



## Lemonbaby

jco5055 said:


> Ok guys it’s done...I put my deposit in!
> 
> Only thing I’m still on the fence that I could change down the line is hardware color.
> 
> I went rainbow sparkle w/gold hardware per the suggestion of Kyle, but I also think burned chrome would look great. Thoughts?


Black or chrome all the way. Contrasts is what makes a design come to life, not blending everything together. Guitars aren't supposed to become a hardware-paintjob-pickups smoothie...


----------



## Flappydoodle

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Aristides are the single most disappointing brand out there right now, to me. I love that they're working in alternative materials. I love that they pay so much attention to detail. I love the things I'm hearing about their level of craftsmanship...
> 
> ...But I *hate *their aesthetics.
> 
> It's really, genuinely disappointing. I've had a ton of issues with climate affecting my instruments since moving here to Korea, so I'd love something with more stable, less wood-y materials. Aristides seems to be the brand doing it the best at the moment, but I just can't get past those goofy ass hood scoops. Sadly, none of the other companies doing alternative material builds is any better in that regard. It's like there's some law stating that if you want to build a guitar out of something other than wood, you have to make it look stupid and/or ugly.
> 
> Oh well. Money saved, I suppose.



100% agree. I've been tempted numerous times, from hearing how well they play. But the problem is that the Aristides shapes are flat out ugly IMO. The only thing they really have going looks-wise is their ability to do crazy finishes.

They also have custom shop prices. €3000 will also get you RAN, Daemoness, Mayones, Skervesen, Waghorn etc - and they will let you customise absolutely everything. You're not stuck with a single scale length offering, and you're not stuck with everybody else having exactly the same guitar as you.

If they bring out those multi-scales, modernise the body shapes and headstock shapes, then maybe I'll be down for one.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Thing is that nature of the construction isn't prone to allow for much customization of the shapes - molds are expensive affairs and you'd need a new one per shape variation, not to mention the time required to have it done. In time, I see this sort of thing working from a more modular approach, making mold parts join to create the whole, but it's a lot of R'n'D and investment to get there.

It's just the nature of the beast. I love the shapes, so I don't complain, but I can see why this limitation is a turn-off for others.


----------



## Avedas

Flappydoodle said:


> you're not stuck with everybody else having exactly the same guitar as you.


I get what you're saying here but it's not exactly a white stratocaster. You're probably not going to run into many other people rocking an Aristides in the grand scheme of things


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fred the Shred said:


> Thing is that nature of the construction isn't prone to allow for much customization of the shapes - molds are expensive affairs and you'd need a new one per shape variation, not to mention the time required to have it done. In time, I see this sort of thing working from a more modular approach, making mold parts join to create the whole, but it's a lot of R'n'D and investment to get there.
> 
> It's just the nature of the beast. I love the shapes, so I don't complain, but I can see why this limitation is a turn-off for others.



Stupid question: how do they do different pickup and bridge routes?

Do they need a different mold for everything, or can the material be worked afterwards? 

I guess what I'm asking is, can they do some machining to create a different shape or is the material not workable in that sense?


----------



## Lemonbaby

In the factory tour video, you can see that the top/front side mold has no pickup routes. I assume it's simply CNC'ed afterwards. At the end of the day, every material is machineable, although composite polymers typically need diamond tip tools...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Avedas said:


> I get what you're saying here but it's not exactly a white stratocaster. You're probably not going to run into many other people rocking an Aristides in the grand scheme of things



This is such a common complaint, and it feels a tad childish IMO. You just put the whole thing into perspective, other than a single Facebook post you'd never know anyone else had a guitar that looked like yours  So why get so bothered by having unique specs.

As far as the design, I personally love it so it works for me but thats the thing with designs some people will dig them and others won't. 

I didn't gel with it back in 2013 with the larger scoops on the 010 but the 060/070 grew on me and having one in my hands made me dig it even more. Narad posted a mockup of the Aristides sans scoops, and it just looked strange. I just made a crude mockup myself and I still can't get around it, it ends up looking bland without them IMO.






Their molds apparently cost them 20-30k to produce a new one, and they need a mold for every new overall design. Like if they wanted to produce an 060 with a reverse headstock that would require a new mold for it. Repeat for the 070/080/etc. But I believe they just CNC the body blank after sanding it to it's final shape for the Floyd/Hipshot/3 Single Coils/HH/HSH whatever specs you chose.


----------



## Mathemagician

I inquired about reversed headstocks in general once and was told that it was just not in the works due to the time consuming nature of all the molds/etc.

I would imagine it would require significant demand to be worth the effort like anything.

I mean look how many models and features Kiesel retired after giving it the ole’ college try.

If James Hetfield or like Taylor Swift wanted one with unique features I’m sure it would get done, but otherwise we’ll just have to wait for them to keep growing.

(And now I await the metal-only fanbois)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jonathan20022 said:


> Their molds apparently cost them 20-30k to produce a new one, and they need a mold for every new overall design. Like if they wanted to produce an 060 with a reverse headstock that would require a new mold for it. Repeat for the 070/080/etc. But I believe they just CNC the body blank after sanding it to it's final shape for the Floyd/Hipshot/3 Single Coils/HH/HSH whatever specs you chose.



Why can't they just mold a more "generic" shape and then CNC it into something else?

I get that making molds is really expensive, but it seems like there could be some work arounds. 

Again, maybe something about the materials or process makes that impossible. Just spit balling.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah I'm not sure, that seems viable thinking about it. I suggested the same thing Fred did a few years ago when I wanted to mix things up like have the 020 Neck profile on the 060 design by having a modular mold.

Actually I think I know why the larger mold that you'd sand down/CNC after the fact might not work 







They'd have to have all of these layers molded as well, since they just inject and harden the Arium which is in a liquid (?) state. If Arium is sturdy enough post hardening I could definitely see a larger Arium body being CNC'd to shape then sealed with a finish and then painted over.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

IIRC Arium is porous so it can’t withstand any mechanical abuse. Its job is to resonate. Exoskeleton is responsible for durability and it’s made in molds out of glass fiber and epoxy resin. When they have two halves made, they glue them together. Then the they inject arium into the body/neck shell. Then 5hey install truss rod. Then they glue the fretboard....


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> This is such a common complaint, and it feels a tad childish IMO. You just put the whole thing into perspective, other than a single Facebook post you'd never know anyone else had a guitar that looked like yours  So why get so bothered by having unique specs.
> 
> As far as the design, I personally love it so it works for me but thats the thing with designs some people will dig them and others won't.
> 
> I didn't gel with it back in 2013 with the larger scoops on the 010 but the 060/070 grew on me and having one in my hands made me dig it even more. Narad posted a mockup of the Aristides sans scoops, and it just looked strange. I just made a crude mockup myself and I still can't get around it, it ends up looking bland without them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their molds apparently cost them 20-30k to produce a new one, and they need a mold for every new overall design. Like if they wanted to produce an 060 with a reverse headstock that would require a new mold for it. Repeat for the 070/080/etc. But I believe they just CNC the body blank after sanding it to it's final shape for the Floyd/Hipshot/3 Single Coils/HH/HSH whatever specs you chose.



It's not about really needing to have a unique guitar. But again, Aristides is charging custom shop prices, for a guitar that isn't really custom apart from the colour scheme and chasing from 3 bridges. The scale length, shape/contours etc are all fixed.

20-30k isn't that much really in the scheme of things. Bearing in mind each guitar is €3k, and they can churn out guitar bodies easily now, their margins should be good, and recouping that would be easy.

I understand that it takes several hours for each guitar to sit in the mold. So adding new molds might also allow them to increase their capacity by "diluting" the model queue a bit.


----------



## rifftrauma

Flappydoodle said:


> It's not about really needing to have a unique guitar. But again, Aristides is charging custom shop prices, for a guitar that isn't really custom apart from the colour scheme and chasing from 3 bridges. The scale length, shape/contours etc are all fixed.
> 
> 20-30k isn't that much really in the scheme of things. Bearing in mind each guitar is €3k, and they can churn out guitar bodies easily now, their margins should be good, and recouping that would be easy.
> 
> I understand that it takes several hours for each guitar to sit in the mold. So adding new molds might also allow them to increase their capacity by "diluting" the model queue a bit.



I think from a business standpoint they're focused on cutting the time in the paint booth down. This is probably their biggest limitation currently in the build process, I think the molds only take a couple of days to cure. They're working on pressuring injecting pre-colored Arium into the molds that wont need a paint job. 

The next push has been the multi-scale builds, which they must feel there's a decent market for since they've invested a lot of time and cash into the R&D (molds, prototyping etc). I would rather this company slow roll the options and continue to produce instruments of this caliber, than have them rush for reverse head stocks and non traditional scale lengths at the cost of quality. Hopefully these steps will cut back on the production time. I waited almost 5 years for my Daemoness so... "custom shop times" may vary...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Flappydoodle said:


> It's not about really needing to have a unique guitar. But again, Aristides is charging custom shop prices, for a guitar that isn't really custom apart from the colour scheme and chasing from 3 bridges. The scale length, shape/contours etc are all fixed.



Well if we break down custom guitars, there are few builders that are willing to sit down and design something from scratch down to the body shape/neck shape etc. The only really custom thing about Daemoness and other builders is that you're picking woods and specs + some custom artwork if you really want that. The Aristides is less customizable by nature because the bulk of the design is set and you can't change it. But really it's no different, there's not much else to change on an Aristides besides the Finish/Pickups/Hardware/# of Strings. That's why 90% of custom shops are better labeled "semi-custom", you're given presets and choose the details.

But I doubt someone wanting a custom guitar down to the bone is considering Aristides at all in the first place. I'm interested in them now more than ever because they hold up to Maryland's Winter far better than my wooden guitars do. With my ever decreasing amount of free time, I value being able to just pick up my guitar and jam. I'm too much of a stickler and I'll end up setting up my guitars for 30 minutes to an hour to get them playing how I want to when I get home from work. So for me there's a functional use to the Aristides that my other guitars don't give me.



Flappydoodle said:


> 20-30k isn't that much really in the scheme of things. Bearing in mind each guitar is €3k, and they can churn out guitar bodies easily now, their margins should be good, and recouping that would be easy.
> 
> I understand that it takes several hours for each guitar to sit in the mold. So adding new molds might also allow them to increase their capacity by "diluting" the model queue a bit.



I also don't think that's inherently the problem here, 20-30k is still a large lump sum. If we're really going to dive into this you have to figure out their profit margins and run the numbers that way.

Reverse Headstock x3 = 60 - 90k (Lets just average it at like 80k, just under 27k per mold) in Molds depending on much they end up costing). And lets say for every 3k guitar their profit margins are 1/3 of that price. (This is just a mental number for the sake of doing the math)

Let's say just for the 060 Reverse Headstock, you'd have to find effectively 30 people who not only want it, but also have 3k Euro up front to break even on the cost of the Reverse Headstock 060 mold.

The facebook group has been calling for a new shape, (Singlecut/Tele, Explorer, etc) but even among enthusiasts you'd be hard pressed to find enough people to agree on even a single spec. As much as I want a thicker neck on the guitars it just isn't cost effective to make those molds because the amount of people who want what I want and are ready to put down an order doesn't make that worth it for them. The things are way too expensive for them to just make like a Flying V mold and sell maybe a dozen of them in the model's timespan. They already discontinued the 010 in the past so we've seen a similar thing happen.

I'm sure if you organized a group of people ready to order that would break even on their cost of a mold to produce an instrument they'd probably do that given they had the time/empty queue to pick up that amount of orders at once.

And Rifftrauma is right, The Paint Booth is the time suck here in the current 8 - 9 month wait. The 060R model that he's talking about is expected to have a less than 2 month wait time from ordering to delivery.


----------



## Winspear

A few things;
"Custom shop prices but not custom shop specs" - Thing is, it's not really 'custom shop prices' - that's not really a thing. You can get a custom shop for £1000 if you want, it just wont be great. Aristides prices are 'high end' prices. There are many many production guitars or small-shop non-custom guitars at a similar pricepoint and more that don't get you anything custom. Yes you can get a true custom for lower, but Aristides are really just super high end guitars with options, priced appropriately. It's personal choice whether you feel it's worth it of course, but I don't really think 'custom shop spec' is missing from the pricepoint. It's just unfortunate if their spec options don't align with a given individuals preference.

They also come across as a real proper industrial business. Very professional, stable, sustainable. Think of it like an engineering company that happens to be making guitars. It's a _very _different operation to the typical luthiery setup. You can't just walk into industrial factories expecting them to cater to oddjobs. Not only is it expensive and impractical for them to provide more options or churn out new models, it just _doesn't make sense_ to do so. They may appeal to more people, but it's not really in their best interests to do so. They have an operation running smoothly, with an output level and presumably a bottom line that they are happy with. They could cater to more people, but in the end it's only going to cause them trouble to do so and probably isn't going to improve the bottom line much or at all. The system is working nicely, and growing consistently. Less options makes for smoother business - if you're making good money and making a decent amount of people happy, you're good. That said, more options have been released consistently and continue to be so - lots of new stuff on the horizon!


----------



## I play music

Jonathan20022 said:


> This is such a common complaint, and it feels a tad childish IMO. You just put the whole thing into perspective, other than a single Facebook post you'd never know anyone else had a guitar that looked like yours  So why get so bothered by having unique specs.
> 
> As far as the design, I personally love it so it works for me but thats the thing with designs some people will dig them and others won't.
> 
> I didn't gel with it back in 2013 with the larger scoops on the 010 but the 060/070 grew on me and having one in my hands made me dig it even more. Narad posted a mockup of the Aristides sans scoops, and it just looked strange. I just made a crude mockup myself and I still can't get around it, it ends up looking bland without them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their molds apparently cost them 20-30k to produce a new one, and they need a mold for every new overall design. Like if they wanted to produce an 060 with a reverse headstock that would require a new mold for it. Repeat for the 070/080/etc. But I believe they just CNC the body blank after sanding it to it's final shape for the Floyd/Hipshot/3 Single Coils/HH/HSH whatever specs you chose.


Disagree. Was never too bothered by the speed holes but your mockup without them looks even better IMO.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I keep forgetting Imgur hates this website, just reuploaded it.






It feels ironically empty to me without it  but yeah definitely a preference thing. @narad made a better example awhile back.


----------



## cardinal

Much better without the dents IMHO.

As for complaints about the price and the available options, I get it: it’d be great if all gear could be tailor made for me for a low price.

Hopefully the company is turning a profit for them to be comfortable, but I doubt these guys are parking their Ferraris and walking up to their yachts right now. Surely they’re doing what they can to sell guitars to make money, but there are limits to what they can actually perform and deliver. It’s hard and time consuming to make a quality guitar no matter how you slice it (or mold it).


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Jonathan20022 said:


> I keep forgetting Imgur hates this website, just reuploaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels ironically empty to me without it  but yeah definitely a preference thing. @narad made a better example awhile back.




I think that one only looks decent because its an 8 string so theres that extra girth down the middle, but yeah the scoops are cool, and they make impeccable quality instruments with ridiculously nice finishes, the prices are fair, high... but fair.


----------



## A-Branger

I personally love the dents. It gives character and identity. It makes it look like an "Aristides". Whitout the dents it just looks like a generic guitar body. Specially since they are solid colors

My only complain is for the basses. Not only they took the worse shape to based off (010)... they should have done the normal 060/070 guitar one dents.... But also failed to actually make a "bass", like Fender did they just scaled up the guitar design . They took the CAD file and drag the corners to make it bigger and call it done...... Body is unpractical for a bass, looks terrible... They jsut needed the regular dents, have it with 24 frets and extend the horns to match point of balance. That way you would end up with a much smaller body, less weight and a much better appealing body. Plus if Im not wrong you are stuck with the JJ pickups, instead to offer all the other bass pickups configurations. IF they can do it for guitar, they should do it for the basses too


----------



## diagrammatiks

That mold price seems really low. Shit, I'll just pay for a headless mold when I'm more liquid.
But, i don't think that factors the cost of hiring personal to design and calibrate and test the things. If all their employees are busy right now that's a significant extra cost for the duration of the design process.

Also, when did custom guitar get equated to more expensive guitar. Expensive guitars are expensive because they are well built and care is taken in the process. Whether or not you can get a custom body shape or scale lengths doesn't matter at all.

Also, I think the speed holes look much wierder in the pictures then in person. once you are actually playing the guitar they are much smaller visually and you don't ever feel them.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I am legitimately jealous of the people who think the scoops look good. I really, really wish I did, too. It'd be awesome to have a boutique quality guitar that was highly resistant to the effects of temperature and humidity, but it'd be such a bummer to have to look at the damned thing.


----------



## rifftrauma

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I am legitimately jealous of the people who think the scoops look good. I really, really wish I did, too. It'd be awesome to have a boutique quality guitar that was highly resistant to the effects of temperature and humidity, but it'd be such a bummer to have to look at the damned thing.



I honestly haven't noticed them in almost 2 years. This thread has been the only things that's made me even remotely aware of them recently. I know how important aesthetics can be to people, but the damn thing won't fall out of tune in shit Virginia weather, so I'll deal with the scoops lol.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

rifftrauma said:


> I honestly haven't noticed them in almost 2 years. This thread has been the only things that's made me even remotely aware of them recently. I know how important aesthetics can be to people, but the damn thing won't fall out of tune in shit Virginia weather, so I'll deal with the scoops lol.




I can see looking past them if they never really bothered you to being with, especially because of the other benefits the guitars have. I do think there is a point where one can look past a negative or two to embrace a positive. Sadly, for me, the scoops are just too far past that point.

It's a bit like if someone created the a fantastic new textile for making clothes. It is comfortable, soft to the touch but resistant to tearing, wicks sweat to keep cool while also insulating against the heat...

...and then used it to make shirts with pictures of Roseanne Barr emblazoned across the front, naked as the day she was born, bent over and spreading her cheeks for the camera.

Sure, it'd be nice to have a shirt that does all those cool things, but I think I'd be fine settling with older textile technology so I don't have to have Roseanne's butthole on my chest.

I realize I might sound like one of those SSO whiners who complains "if only this had that feature..." but would never have actually bought one in the first place, but I've spent _a lot _of money on gear over the past 5 years or so. Just last year I got a custom 5 string 33" singlecut headless bass from the Scottish luthier ACG specifically so I'd have a gigging bass that's less unwieldy on public tranportation. I'm definitely not above throwing my money at a perceived "problem" in my collection.

With all the issues I've had with climate adversely affecting my instruments since moving to Korea, I'd love to be able to throw my money at _that_ problem, but sadly for me, I was cursed with functioning eyes. 

Oh well. I should probably stop stinking up this thread with my negativity and leave it to the fans of the brand, haha. I'm reasonably certain this issue is never going to change, so I'll just keep my fingers crossed that another brand will come along some day.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

I would buy headless Aristides or two. With smaller and less bulky body shape. 
I like what they do technically, but i can’t stand the look of their inline 6 headstock. Reversed might look better. But why or why didn’t they jump on the headless train? I don’t get it. They don’t make traditional guitars so modern designs should be pished by them imho.


----------



## Fred the Shred

@MaxOfMetal - routes are done through the shell, prior to setting the fingerboard and finishing. Arium isn't keen on mechanical manipulation due to its structure, so it's kept to a minimum with the regular routing options taking place on fully cured instruments. Under these circumstances, which are a bit of the necessary evil, the modular approach is what I'd see as the most viable in the near future, to be honest.


----------



## A-Branger

I saw again the old factory tour in order to say ehre that they dont rout the pickup cavities (but they do), and that they use a modular system, which they dont, but they used to do on the 010 models (or whatever model was shown at the start), as he shows the mould with a HSS pickups mould saying "we can change this according to what the client wants, different pickups configurations" or something like that. Which would make mroe sense to ahve a modular system for pickups and bridges. And if that is possible they should be able to do the same with a headstock and necks


----------



## Wolfhorsky

They can’t just change the headstock without making the new mold.


----------



## rifftrauma

Number 3 is finished!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Classy af!


----------



## jco5055

rifftrauma said:


> Number 3 is finished!



only 6 strings


----------



## jephjacques

It's worth using instagram just for Aristides' feed alone, protip


----------



## Insomnia

I had the privilege of playing Olly Steele's 080 after a masterclass he did. 

About 2 minutes just strumming that guitar unplugged left me more impressed than hours I've spent with Duvells and Regiuses plugged in. 

Insanely bright and snappy, and mindblowing sustain. I am so desperate to order an 080s and an 070, wish I had the funds :/ (won't do for another two years or so).


----------



## jco5055

For those not part of the Facebook page I thought I'd upload my specs for my build...it's costing me a pretty penny.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Looking forward to all your rainbows.


----------



## jco5055

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Looking forward to all your rainbows.



I'm not even a huge rainbow guy, but when I was sent all the color options I went through their insta/facebook/website and looked them all up, and the Rainbow Sparkle was definitely my favorite.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Put my order in for the pair of 060's finally.

Went with Arctic Sunset and Dark Grey Sapphire for the other, both Floyds. BKP Ragnaroks on the Arctic and Fishman Tosins on the DGS, also got the upgraded Sure Claw for the floyd which is a HUGE help. I hate unscrewing 8 screws to adjust my tension on the springs so having that will be infinitely quicker for setups and minor tuning changes.

This video sold me on Dark Grey Sapphire, it was a tough decision between Galaxy Sparkle and that but for now the Marble seems more appealing to me. I'll save Galaxy Sparkle for the 080 or the 050 whenever I get the chance to put those orders in.


----------



## A-Branger

Saw in their facebook page they posted a pic of a guitar on a side angle with “R series coming soon” 

Anyone knows what that is?


----------



## pott

Different finishing technique. More limited options, especially on said-finishing. Not sure I can say much more. These aren't so much new models as a slightly different series of their existing guitars. But since a mold change is involved, it took a while to design and test out.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Rumor is “R series” = _Rumor Series_.



Spoiler



Series of Rumors.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Their turnaround is significantly reduced too which is an enormous plus. 2 - 3 months is what I heard vs the 7 - 8 the standard guitars have to take, just because of the amount of guitars going through their paint booth and the time they take. I'll probably order an 080 eventually in an R.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Ah. Sounds like I may be buying a used Aristides next tax season.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

060 owners, I have a question.

Can any of you compare the 060 neck shape to the neck shape of a Jackson Soloist?


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> Their turnaround is significantly reduced too which is an enormous plus. 2 - 3 months is what I heard vs the 7 - 8 the standard guitars have to take, just because of the amount of guitars going through their paint booth and the time they take. I'll probably order an 080 eventually in an R.



Wow. If that’s true, I could definitely go for one. Wonder if they be cheaper too, given the faster turnaround time...


----------



## Winspear

Flappydoodle said:


> Wow. If that’s true, I could definitely go for one. Wonder if they be cheaper too, given the faster turnaround time...


Yes, they are cheaper, as it removes the need for the finishing which usually takes several days work


----------



## I play music

Winspear said:


> Yes, they are cheaper, as it removes the need for the finishing which usually takes several days work


Now I'm curious. I've always wanted a 080s but not for the price they are asking. If that new Rumor series is much cheaper, I might just be down for one!


----------



## narad

It looks like they can get pretty close to their brushed aluminum finish. If that's true -- and they could more or less it get it exact -- I'd definitely be in for one. Like Paul Oz's silver with the red dot inlays.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Kyle Jordan said:


> 060 owners, I have a question.
> 
> Can any of you compare the 060 neck shape to the neck shape of a Jackson Soloist?



My buddy just got one and I played it for a bit, the 060's profile is thicker. It's also round so the shoulders aren't very pronounced, fills the hands pretty well when you hold it. The 7 and 8 have a flatter back.


----------



## jco5055

Lord I am so impatient with getting my hands on my 070 in like Jan/Feb..... the reasons for the long wait times is more along the lines of the amount of orders vs the amount of painting booths, molds etc right? Like from watching the factory tour vids and such it seems like if there was no wait, or if they were just a massive company that had hundreds of molds/paint booths/employees etc it would only take like 1-2 weeks to finish a guitar? Not like some extreme custom builds from luthiers where the woodworking etc is so complex where it just takes months for each guitar regardless.

I only ask because I am soooo excited to start getting progess pics and trying to gauge when I'll get them, but I assume like November at the earliest(?)


----------



## rifftrauma

jco5055 said:


> Lord I am so impatient with getting my hands on my 070 in like Jan/Feb..... the reasons for the long wait times is more along the lines of the amount of orders vs the amount of painting booths, molds etc right? Like from watching the factory tour vids and such it seems like if there was no wait, or if they were just a massive company that had hundreds of molds/paint booths/employees etc it would only take like 1-2 weeks to finish a guitar? Not like some extreme custom builds from luthiers where the woodworking etc is so complex where it just takes months for each guitar regardless.
> 
> I only ask because I am soooo excited to start getting progess pics and trying to gauge when I'll get them, but I assume like November at the earliest(?)



I've normally gotten an "it exists" update (pics of the guitar straight out of the mold) from Pascal within the first two months. It's generally pretty quick until paint. I think total build to ship on the "R" models is going to be 4 months once they've streamlined the process, to give you an idea of how much time the paint booth is adding to builds. IMO no one keeps you updated the way Aristides does. Have a pint and wait for that build to complete.


----------



## dhgrind

i imagine there has to be some cure time for the body/arium and paint which probably contributes to the overall wait time even if there wasnt a huge line of folks getting these. Also consider there are some builders that take deposits and you dont even have a start date until 2+ years like Daemoness (2 years this december and I expect another year which is nbd), or even longer with other such builders. In the grand scheme of things getting a custom built synthetic guitar in half a year is pretty sick. 

However patience is no virtue of musicians and i understand being antsy. Indeed enjoy a pint, and drool over the progress photos. I loved the attention that i got for every aspect of the build. It'll be here before you know it and you'll forget all about the wait.


----------



## jco5055

It's been right around 2 months for me, but it's my understanding that right around when I ordered that orders really started to come in so it wouldn't surprise me if it's a little longer than expected for the first progress update...but thanks guys! I do need a beer haha.


----------



## BodyOrigami

I ordered my 080s in early April, and received my first progress pics the first week of July. About two weeks ago, the finish was put on. So I think they are pretty spot on for the time frame they give. And the customer service is top notch. Shout out to Kyle for making my experience with Aristides the best I have ever encountered! But as you see in the pic below(hopefully I uploaded it correctly), they are definitely busy.


----------



## jco5055

Beautiful build! And yeah Kyle was/is my point of contact also, and he's been great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

My first build only took just under 2 months, back in 2015 when they only had a few select orders in queue. There's only so much they can do, they hold their finishing process to a high standard and they try to do batches of similar finishes to make it more and more quickly but it's rough. They've gotten way more orders than ever before, and I witnessed the build time go from 2 -> 4 -> 7 -> 8 months over the course of my first two builds. 

Not much they can do other than hire more hands/get a bigger paint booth which they just did. I'm actually still surprised Pascal is as hands on as he still is, I order through him just because that's how I've always done it but the volume makes it hard for him to provide progress pics of everything. To be fair, progress pics are exciting but it's usually not that exciting until the finish goes on. Body out of mold -> Sanding/Pickup and Hardware Routes -> Primer -> Paint Process -> Finished Paint -> Final Touches/Hardware install -> Glamour shoot. But the time span between Sanding and Primer can be like 3 - 4 months 

I'm in the same time bracket for my next pair too actually, so I feel you on the wait haha.


----------



## Ziricote

jco5055 said:


> Lord I am so impatient with getting my hands on my 070 in like Jan/Feb..... the reasons for the long wait times is more along the lines of the amount of orders vs the amount of painting booths, molds etc right? Like from watching the factory tour vids and such it seems like if there was no wait, or if they were just a massive company that had hundreds of molds/paint booths/employees etc it would only take like 1-2 weeks to finish a guitar? Not like some extreme custom builds from luthiers where the woodworking etc is so complex where it just takes months for each guitar regardless.
> 
> I only ask because I am soooo excited to start getting progess pics and trying to gauge when I'll get them, but I assume like November at the earliest(?)



Its to their advantage to not produce in 2 weeks. People would question why they cost so much. 

So basically these are 2 year wait and $6000+ guitars if they had woods but they dont so they are only $3500 and 1 year wait


----------



## Caleb Pels

A friend ordered one a while back, we sat around and played it for hours. great quality and extremely tight sound


----------



## Caleb Pels

a multiscale 7 would be amazing, although i don't think it's an option at the moment. their multiscale 8 plays great though. Highly recommended, especially for touring.


----------



## narad

Caleb Pels said:


> a multiscale 7 would be amazing, although i don't think it's an option at the moment. their multiscale 8 plays great though. Highly recommended, especially for touring.



070s.


----------



## jco5055

I spoke almost too soon, IT'S ALIVE:


----------



## Shoeless_jose

man I can only imagine how happy I would be getting to build gorgeous guitars every day. Unfortunately that sort of thing isn't my skill set but damn those guys at Aristides must love going to work every day!


----------



## Jonathan20022

The marbles lately have been ridiculous, I can't wait to see my own. It's a little weird to see DGS come out so white but apparently that's what the satin lighting does.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Well, I put down a deposit on an 060. Soon going to join this club!

I still think the scoops aren't the most attractive, but the way people RAVE about them... I've officially been sucked into the hype.


----------



## jco5055

Flappydoodle said:


> Well, I put down a deposit on an 060. Soon going to join this club!
> 
> I still think the scoops aren't the most attractive, but the way people RAVE about them... I've officially been sucked into the hype.



Congrats!

It's weird, I thought they were ugly as hell initially (and still think on the website for each model's page they look the worst), but for example some owners have sent me "real" pics of their Tiddies including one next to his two Mayones honestly his 070 is the most gorgeous guitar there.


----------



## jephjacques

I always thought the scoops were goofy looking but they look better in person!


----------



## BodyOrigami

These guys are not messing around. All finished up and ready to go!


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpQx-I9i05T/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1pflbnwo3qr8q

Racing stripes and hood scoops this is the fastest guitar on the market


----------



## A-Branger

Avedas said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpQx-I9i05T/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1pflbnwo3qr8q
> 
> Racing stripes and hood scoops this is the fastest guitar on the market



love the look of the guitar with the stripes and balck/gold hardware/pups. but, I dont like the 3+3 headstock

donno why they wetn with that for the multiscale models. Not sure how it looks of the 7, but ont he 6 it looks off, the tunning pegs should at least have same spacing in each side. It would ahve looked way better with the 6 in-line, or even with a reversed headdstock


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpQx-I9i05T/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1pflbnwo3qr8q
> 
> Racing stripes and hood scoops this is the fastest guitar on the market



Not so fast!:







Speed holes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Not so fast!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speed holes.



Am I the only one really bothered by the holes partially covered by the Kahler? Did they not account for that big dumb bridge when making all those holes?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

thought the 06s's and 07's initially looked abit odd, but I'm warming to them...which is bad for my GAS


----------



## I play music

Aristides M8M  ... I want one


----------



## I play music

A-Branger said:


> love the look of the guitar with the stripes and balck/gold hardware/pups. but, I dont like the 3+3 headstock
> 
> donno why they wetn with that for the multiscale models. Not sure how it looks of the 7, but ont he 6 it looks off, the tunning pegs should at least have same spacing in each side. It would ahve looked way better with the 6 in-line, or even with a reversed headdstock


I think exactly the opposite to be honest. I don't like their in-line headstocks, the 3+3, 4+3, 5+3 look much better in my opinion.


----------



## Jonathan20022

If anyone's interested in hearing/seeing one of these, I'm playing around with this 060R for a bit!


----------



## I play music

Jonathan20022 said:


> If anyone's interested in hearing/seeing one of these, I'm playing around with this 060R for a bit!



Has there been any official announcement yet regarding the R series? Like price/difference to non-R/etc.?
I find it weird that they seem sell stuff before it is even mentioned on their web page.


----------



## narad

Isn't that the demo R?


----------



## ikarus

I play music said:


> Has there been any official announcement yet regarding the R series? Like price/difference to non-R/etc.?
> I find it weird that they seem sell stuff before it is even mentioned on their web page.



Same for the 070S and the 060S.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> If anyone's interested in hearing/seeing one of these, I'm playing around with this 060R for a bit!




How does it compare to a normal 060? Presumably the same?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I play music said:


> Has there been any official announcement yet regarding the R series? Like price/difference to non-R/etc.?
> I find it weird that they seem sell stuff before it is even mentioned on their web page.



I can't talk about it obviously, but they will typically take orders of a first batch of instruments so they can have more than just 3D renders to sell to the general public. You can always talk to them if you want a quote, the most I can really say is it's a few hundred euro cheaper than getting whatever model you were planning on getting. It's definitely cheaper, and it comes with Fishmans + Rechargeable Battery Pack included into the price which is killer considering that's 350 USD alone. 

The price of the S is kind of obvious too, you just take the the 080 costs, subtract it from the 080S. There's your 'S' Upcharge 

And yeah, like Narad said this is just a demo 060R it's not something I ordered or bought. A few people are getting to try this specific guitar out, you saw Matt Heafy with it a few months ago and generally frequent customers were offered a chance to play it. This particular one has SD Alpha/Omega's, I really like the sound of them might throw them in my Silverburst.



Flappydoodle said:


> How does it compare to a normal 060? Presumably the same?



People have said they sound louder, or more vibrant unplugged but I haven't experienced that myself. It's a hell of a lot lighter, at least this one when I compare it to my finished 060's. I prefer the raw finish to the satin finishes, it's gone through a few different hands in the last 2-3 months but the finish has held up really well. I don't see those typical satin gloss spots or anything related to finish wear. Feel wise it's pretty similar to their aluminium/gold metal finishes with the brushed look, gives it more grip too.


----------



## Taikatatti

I had a change to play one of the 070R prototypes when i was visiting their factory little while ago. Absolutely stunning guitar! I also noticed the weight difference compared to the standard line and the S-models. Probably gonna pick one sometime next year.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> I can't talk about it obviously, but they will typically take orders of a first batch of instruments so they can have more than just 3D renders to sell to the general public. You can always talk to them if you want a quote, the most I can really say is it's a few hundred euro cheaper than getting whatever model you were planning on getting.



So it's a few hundred euro cheaper than base finish price? Like below satin base color? That might wind up being like 700-800 euro cheaper than the same guitar with a chameleon or sparkle gloss then - a big deal.



Jonathan20022 said:


> People have said they sound louder, or more vibrant unplugged but I haven't experienced that myself.



Oh people...


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> So it's a few hundred euro cheaper than base finish price? Like below satin base color? That might wind up being like 700-800 euro cheaper than the same guitar with a chameleon or sparkle gloss then - a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh people...



In fairness, the "some people" was Kyle from Aristides


----------



## narad

Flappydoodle said:


> In fairness, the "some people" was Kyle from Aristides



I don't take the car dealer's word when I'm shopping there for cars 

** slaps roof of R series **

"This bad boy's got... so much difference in sound to justify buying it in addition to the Aristides guitars you already own"


----------



## Jonathan20022

It wasn't Kyle I heard it from, several people noted it and my buddy tried it tonight and actually said it was louder than my 060's. I don't necessarily hear it myself, but it could be the same thing as people attributing natural wood guitars vs guitars with a gloss coat. And Narad I'm not sure, I don't think it's that much cheaper just ask them

EDIT: I'm not going to gloss over the fact that you just tried to casually meme on us @narad I knew you kept up with all the latest memes and trends. Bet you play Fortnite in your free time too


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> EDIT: I'm not going to gloss over the fact that you just tried to casually meme on us @narad I knew you kept up with all the latest memes and trends. Bet you play Fortnite in your free time too



I have a twitch account, but it's just me being cynical and grumpy 18 hours a day.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> People have said they sound louder, or more vibrant unplugged but I haven't experienced that myself. It's a hell of a lot lighter, at least this one when I compare it to my finished 060's. I prefer the raw finish to the satin finishes, it's gone through a few different hands in the last 2-3 months but the finish has held up really well. I don't see those typical satin gloss spots or anything related to finish wear. Feel wise it's pretty similar to their aluminium/gold metal finishes with the brushed look, gives it more grip too.



Good to know, thanks. That's really weird that it's noticeably lighter. I thought they're identical except the R isn't painted. Surely paint doesn't weigh a noticeable amount, lol

Great news about the lack of glossing and the brushed/grippy feel. I'm really looking forward to getting mine now!


----------



## narad

This is killing me -- stainless steel wrap on the body, not paint, and not cheap. Pascal's got a video on his FB page but no idea how to share that:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That is the coolest fucking thing. For real. It's pretty damn close to making up for those speed cuts. Fuck it. It totally does.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> That is the coolest fucking thing. For real. It's pretty damn close to making up for those speed cuts. Fuck it. It totally does.



Time for a GuitarOfMetal?


----------



## lurè

That guitar is so Manowar. Totally digging the finish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Time for a GuitarOfMetal?



Probably not. I wish, but WifeOfMetal will cut off my BallsOfMetal if I spend that much on a guitar this time of year.


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's a goddamn curse, now I want one with this finish. Or I can just wait until it goes up for sale if it ever does


----------



## narad

I think when it's all chromed out the venty bits suddenly make sense to me.


----------



## spudmunkey

vacuu-formed stainless steel sheet, perhaps? That's going to scratch like a mo-fo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> vacuu-formed stainless steel sheet, perhaps? That's going to scratch like a mo-fo.



I thought of that, and think that's actually an awesome feature. It's going to age like a good metal hand tool.


----------



## BodyOrigami

So not to be a tease(i will do a proper NGD), but I received my 080s yesterday!!!!!! Absolutely incredible instrument!!!!!! Hands down, the most comfortable 8 string I have ever played. Having never played a multiscale guitar before, I was a little nervous about comfort. But I honestly don't even notice. If anything, it feels more natural than a straight scale. I was jammin on it this morning and was late for work because I lost track of time. Very inspiring to play!!!!!!


----------



## narad

I'm trying to find out now if they clear coat over it for some protection, but my guess is no?


----------



## spudmunkey

narad said:


> I'm trying to find out now if they clear coat over it for some protection, but my guess is no?



I would hope so, like a fingerprint resistant coating on a stailess fridge or the nicer SimpleHuman trash cans...


----------



## prlgmnr

Just a light brushing with olive oil each day will keep it looking fresh.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's a goddamn curse, now I want one with this finish. Or I can just wait until it goes up for sale if it ever does



Just remember, if a SSO user buys it, you have a 75 percent chance of seeing it for sale in 2 months.


----------



## pott

My latest:


----------



## jco5055

Such a beaut!!!


----------



## prlgmnr

What made you go with just a neck and a middle pickup?


----------



## pott

That's definitely a bridge pickup  I didn't even notice but yes, maybe it is a little further from the strings than on most guitars.


----------



## narad

Still waiting for someone to do that finish in gloss! I'm basically sitting around and waiting for 2 aristides specs to show up in completed guitars so I can make the right decision.

Interesting about the distance between the bridge and bridge pickup. I wonder how much is just perceptual -- we often see 7/8 string multiscales, so the space in between should appear narrower on those. But it could also be intentional -- the scale length on the 060s isn't super down-tuned crazy style.


----------



## pott

Prior to the order window opening, and after specs had been announced, I really was hesitating:
* The 6-string, at 26.1", doesn't go very far. I'd have favored a 1" spread to 26.5"
* The 7-string, at 27", goes too far for me, I'd have favored a 26.5" (as on my 070)

But in the end, Aristides have a 'tight' feel anyway and I was ok foregoing that extra half-inch (giggity). It's a REALLY loud and balanced sounding guitar. A great voice.


----------



## narad

What's the high E though -- 25" IIRC? That to me is the really interesting bit. My ideal 6-string fan would be like 24.6-26


----------



## prlgmnr

It's alright I was only kidding.

Or was I?


----------



## pott

Yeah that sounds about right  Not 100% sure.

It's not a huge deal for me. Anything up to 1" fan feels no different to a straight-scale to me. And so long as the low E is above 25.5", I can make it work.

It's partly why I felt Strandberg's multiscale of 25-25.5" with the nut being the parallel fret made 0 sense. Could just be me. But I feel the nut is where I want some slant at least, not the bridge. A half inch isn't much, but ends-up being definitely noticeable as you get higher-up the neck.


----------



## Avedas

pott said:


> Yeah that sounds about right  Not 100% sure.
> 
> It's not a huge deal for me. Anything up to 1" fan feels no different to a straight-scale to me. And so long as the low E is above 25.5", I can make it work.
> 
> It's partly why I felt Strandberg's multiscale of 25-25.5" with the nut being the parallel fret made 0 sense. Could just be me. But I feel the nut is where I want some slant at least, not the bridge. A half inch isn't much, but ends-up being definitely noticeable as you get higher-up the neck.


I'm convinced the Strandberg 6 fan is purely for aesthetics. Which is great because I think it looks cool as fuck, but yeah the fan doesn't really do anything and I don't notice it at all.


----------



## mastapimp

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's a goddamn curse, now I want one with this finish. Or I can just wait until it goes up for sale if it ever does



Apparently, you're cursed to have gray fingers if you handle this! Usually i see him wearing gloves in most of the photos, but looks like he's got some residues on both hands that coincidentally match the tone of that finish.


----------



## jco5055

Can anyone of the others here in the Addicts group send me a pm with the link or tell me what to search to see the full R aanouncement/specs/options list a few months ago?

I remember when I first saw it I went "hmm it doesn't have all the options I want right now so I'm happy that I put in a regular 070 build already" but now I'm just curious what it was, I thought it was the FR option but that's apparently not the case haha. 

I tried searching "Raw" "R" "Raw Series" "R series" in the group, and even filtered it so Pascal was the poster to no avail. Or did they take that post down in the group?


----------



## pott

I think it's just not very searchable... There isn't much in the way of 'official' announcements on this group, and most folks will communicate directly with whoever is their POC to get their new orders in.


----------



## jco5055

Gotcha, since I've already put my build in and DEFINITELY can not afford a second one for the forseeable future I guess I'll just wait until it's officially on the website haha.


----------



## Thrashman

They're not officially released yet and they're only available to friends and previous customers.

FWIW they're the same as the regular models, just without paint as they add the paint to the mould and sand the bodies to give them a unique feel/finishing touch. the idea was to make a more 'affordable' line of guitars that can be completed faster than the normal models because they don't require paint/finishing.

The result is a guitar that is way more resonant than the already super resonant standard models. I tried them as I visit every now and then and.. I ordered one on the spot. Ridiculously good and you guys will really like them


----------



## A-Branger

prlgmnr said:


> What made you go with just a neck and a middle pickup?



it is on the right spot. Search for a regular scale one and see the distance is the same

Hipshot bridges are usually right on the edge of intonation which gives the illusion of a bigger gap, that plus no pickup ring, and coming from seeing the previous pic which is a floyd routed guitar, which they almost reach the bridge pickup


----------



## jco5055

Thrashman said:


> They're not officially released yet and they're only available to friends and previous customers.
> 
> FWIW they're the same as the regular models, just without paint as they add the paint to the mould and sand the bodies to give them a unique feel/finishing touch. the idea was to make a more 'affordable' line of guitars that can be completed faster than the normal models because they don't require paint/finishing.
> 
> The result is a guitar that is way more resonant than the already super resonant standard models. I tried them as I visit every now and then and.. I ordered one on the spot. Ridiculously good and you guys will really like them



Not sure if you were replying to me or not since I see a lot of people wanted to know more about the R series, but I knew all that being in the Addicts page, I just remember Pascal listing all of the options like you get when you order a regular build and I wanted to check them out again.

If I won the Lotto I'd definitely get myself an R (hell I'd order one model each of every model they make) but it seems like an R is a theoretical dream...having better (for lack of a better word) specs while also being cheaper and quicker to build.


----------



## Jonathan20022

mastapimp said:


> Apparently, you're cursed to have gray fingers if you handle this! Usually i see him wearing gloves in most of the photos, but looks like he's got some residues on both hands that coincidentally match the tone of that finish.



I'm pretty sure that's just from polishing the guitar, not just outright touching it. My buddy has the worn steel finish and it only ever greys his fingers out the slightest bit if he plays for like 4+ hours and sweats. It's like working with steel wool to polish frets, you'll be fine if you handle it for a few seconds, but by the end of the full fret polish your fingers will be grey. It has a satin finish over the neck either way, so there's 0 room for that to happen unless you like rubbing the other parts of the guitar for hours.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Thrashman said:


> They're not officially released yet and they're only available to friends and previous customers.
> 
> FWIW they're the same as the regular models, just without paint as they add the paint to the mould and sand the bodies to give them a unique feel/finishing touch. the idea was to make a more 'affordable' line of guitars that can be completed faster than the normal models because they don't require paint/finishing.
> 
> The result is a guitar that is way more resonant than the already super resonant standard models. I tried them as I visit every now and then and.. I ordered one on the spot. Ridiculously good and you guys will really like them




Any idea of price?


----------



## jco5055

Another update!!


----------



## Restarted

Just discovered this thread. I placed an order this April for in-person pick-up next April. They finished it this month and now I'm trying to find time to just go, pick it up and come back home. Shipping isn't an option for me sadly due to customs. A 4-day vacation for my wife and I to Holland would cost around the same as what I'd pay in customs and VAT, and that's only because we like to eat at fancy places. If we skip the tasting menus and wine pairings, it would be much cheaper. 
I haven't received the email with the high res pictures but here's the IG link of my guitar:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BprnmsHBB-H/


----------



## Avedas

Restarted said:


> Just discovered this thread. I placed an order this April for in-person pick-up next April. They finished it this month and now I'm trying to find time to just go, pick it up and come back home. Shipping isn't an option for me sadly due to customs. A 4-day vacation for my wife and I to Holland would cost around the same as what I'd pay in customs and VAT, and that's only because we like to eat at fancy places. If we skip the tasting menus and wine pairings, it would be much cheaper.
> I haven't received the email with the high res pictures but here's the IG link of my guitar:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BprnmsHBB-H/


Apparently I already liked your guitar on IG. Insane finish.

I've been planning an order for quite a while now but I've been hesitant to pull the trigger. The R series is looking so damn good now though this may be a no brainer.


----------



## Restarted

Avedas said:


> Apparently I already liked your guitar on IG. Insane finish.
> 
> I've been planning an order for quite a while now but I've been hesitant to pull the trigger. The R series is looking so damn good now though this may be a no brainer.



Yeah I got lucky with the marble pattern for sure. It's crazy. I love the R series but I feel like if I get another Aristides (which I might if I sell every other guitar I have and just end up with one 070 and one 060s), it will be a chameleon finish. Their finishes are just too good


----------



## Jonathan20022

That was pretty much my reasoning for not going with two sparkles for this pair that's wrapping up. I've always wanted a marble but everytime I order one, a new finish pops up and I would ask Pascal to switch it for me (Back when it was easy and they didn't have the 8 month queue ).

My first order was literally blue marble + lite board + burnt chrome hardware. And then Mark Holcomb ordered that first chameleon 080, and I had to switch over. It's happened with nearly every order so far that I start with a marble and switch at some point. But I'm finally getting my DGS Marble and I can't wait.

I keep coming back to this video


----------



## narad

Yea, it's good you waiting until the marbles got totally insane before committing fully to it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

good god that turquoise marble is hawt. aristides is killing the marble finishes lately.


----------



## Flappydoodle

The marble finishes are cool, but holy shit the markup on them. €400+ just for the finish


----------



## Restarted

Flappydoodle said:


> The marble finishes are cool, but holy shit the markup on them. €400+ just for the finish


For a satin marble it's less. Gloss marble is expensive, yeah.


----------



## jco5055

Yeah my build is like $6k, and I want to say like $2k of that is just the finish


----------



## Flappydoodle

Restarted said:


> For a satin marble it's less. Gloss marble is expensive, yeah.



Yeah, crazy. I know it takes lots of time and skill to make perfect finishes like that. But the price upcharges are the price of a mid-range guitar, lol



jco5055 said:


> Yeah my build is like $6k, and I want to say like $2k of that is just the finish



Holy shit. My R build is only $2,500 US. I'd rather buy an 060R *and* an 070R, and have a grand left for other stuff than have one guitar in a fancy colour - each to their own!


----------



## pott

For the record. I've had 3 Aristides so far (still have 2, and got one more on order).

And each time, they get better.
And the bar was high to begin with.

On the latest (a Blueberry Chameleon 060s i.e. multiscale), the finish is absolutely Perfect. If you see my review of my first Aristides, you will see that I don't use this word lightly. But on this one... Oh my. Absolutely insane quality.

The rest of the guitar is even better. I absolutely cannot believe it.


----------



## Avedas

Are there pictures of color options for the R series yet? I've only seen one or two.


----------



## rifftrauma

Avedas said:


> Are there pictures of color options for the R series yet? I've only seen one or two.



I don't have any pictures but I think the colors are anthracite, pink, orange and royal red.


----------



## Avedas

rifftrauma said:


> I don't have any pictures but I think the colors are anthracite, pink, orange and royal red.


The Instagram pic of what I'm assuming was royal red with the gold hardware looked amazing. I guess I have a few months to decide if an actual finish would be worth it for me.


----------



## jco5055

Flappydoodle said:


> Holy shit. My R build is only $2,500 US. I'd rather buy an 060R *and* an 070R, and have a grand left for other stuff than have one guitar in a fancy colour - each to their own!



Well another thing is I got piezo, which you can’t get in an R and that also is like over $1000 if not $2000(and maybe reverse with the finish being the $1000)

I’m a one guitar guy so it’s ok with me for the price, like I straight up will never pick up a different guitar. Hell I currently have an Ibanez 7620 and a kerry king v and the v is objectively a better guitar, but since I like to have 7 strings when writing I barely touch the V


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I've recently had a really strong desire to spec out an 020 for a vintage vibe. I just wish I had the opportunity to try one before dropping that much money.


----------



## Thrashman

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Any idea of price?



It depends on specs, but they'll be a tad cheaper than the regular line.


----------



## narad

OliOliver said:


> I've recently had a really strong desire to spec out an 020 for a vintage vibe. I just wish I had the opportunity to try one before dropping that much money.



They seem to do a lot worse on the used market than the other models - I'd just gab one from there. Hardly any specs to change on that one too.


----------



## Winspear

OliOliver said:


> I've recently had a really strong desire to spec out an 020 for a vintage vibe. I just wish I had the opportunity to try one before dropping that much money.



I'll have one in Yorkshire by easter next year, if it's any help  Pretty sure your build wouldn't start until then, so you could always ask if you can place an order with potential to change model when your slot comes up, should you get to try one and not like it


----------



## Jonathan20022

OOF


----------



## iamaom




----------



## A-Branger

yo dawg! I heard you like chrome








(awesome guitar btw.... but I would have gone with black hardware)


----------



## lurè

Silver Surfer signature


----------



## lewis

Jonathan20022 said:


> OOF




drop/dead/gorgeous


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jonathan20022 said:


> OOF



Man, that's freak'n great.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yeah... That's incredible looking.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Got a bit of a tease this morning, just a few short months away!


----------



## skinhead

prlgmnr said:


> What made you go with just a neck and a middle pickup?



It sounds fuller and less mosquitoe when you put the pickup further.


----------



## jco5055

Small update with my build, look at that finish!


----------



## jco5055

I got to play my first Aristides ever today at the Chicago Music Exchange, it's a 060, and it was killlleeeeerrrr.

Like I legit was bored looking at every other high end Ibanez, Jackson, Suhr etc they had there, none felt as good.


----------



## A-Branger

R series in pink







now that looks cool and Id be happy to own it.

Not like the muted red-ish color they showed first before. Which in combination with the "raw/mate" finish it made it look like a generic color plastic toy whos needs to get painted over. Plus the choice to put cream/black zebras didnt help with the look either. White/black would had looked bit better. Cream bobins for that muted red/brown didnt worked at all

Either way, awesome pink color


----------



## narad

It does look really cool there but I'm definitely a bit wary of their photography. They have some new guy taking photos and the photos of the sparkles are like ...not of this world. Something that makes you say "wow", but not an authentic representation of the sparkle in real life. Is that going on here? I'm not sure. Makes me think a sky blue R series would be awesome too!


----------



## A-Branger

yeh no idea. Its all about the light angle. But at elast in here you can still see the "Raw" finish of it, but only were the light hits it more, also the color of the guitar helps to mask this out. Rather than the dark muted red they showed first were you could see it perectly on the whole body, which for me gave the impression o an un-finished look. Only worse would have been to use prime-grey color ahhaha 

But yeah a sky blue would look awesome too, even with white pickups too

would check it out at NAMM in person how they look IRL


----------



## Kyle Jordan

An Orange 080R is what I've been looking at. The orange of the R series is actually much, much closer looking to what I was after in terms of finish. It's a very "Halloween" orange. I like it more in the pics they've shown than I like Dutch Orange. 

I hope they can come up with a darker, nearer to black R finish. Athracite looks great, but it's grey, not matte black.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> It does look really cool there but I'm definitely a bit wary of their photography. They have some new guy taking photos and the photos of the sparkles are like ...not of this world. Something that makes you say "wow", but not an authentic representation of the sparkle in real life. Is that going on here? I'm not sure. Makes me think a sky blue R series would be awesome too!


They used to do short video clips of the sparkles to show them off. Not sure if they still do that.





This is still my favorite R series I've seen and I want it so bad.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> It does look really cool there but I'm definitely a bit wary of their photography. They have some new guy taking photos and the photos of the sparkles are like ...not of this world. Something that makes you say "wow", but not an authentic representation of the sparkle in real life. Is that going on here? I'm not sure. Makes me think a sky blue R series would be awesome too!



I just got send a iphone video of a NAMM show guitar in black holoflake sparkle from a friend builder. Just like that white rainbow sparkle/glaxy/unicorn/whatever, like in that photo but in black, Simple video of the guitar rotating in the hanger jsut after spary in the booth (so pretty flat lighting). And oh man, the amount of sparkles is out of this world. Its not a magic photography trick, sometimes the guitar do sparkle like crazy. Depends of the size of the flakes and the amount of them used I assume. Later he send me another video of other NAMM guitar, but this one the flakes/sparkle was smaller, it showed but smaller, like the kid of guitar that wont sparkle muhc on a photo. But that hollow flake one ppffffff omg


----------



## Taikatatti

Avedas said:


> They used to do short video clips of the sparkles to show them off. Not sure if they still do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still my favorite R series I've seen and I want it so bad.



I got to play 070R identical to that one while i was in the factory, might be that exact one. Absolutely loved the balance in weight and i preferred it over the multiple 070S models i tried. That red one with all black hardware would be a dream!


----------



## bmth4111

jco5055 said:


> I got to play my first Aristides ever today at the Chicago Music Exchange, it's a 060, and it was killlleeeeerrrr.
> 
> Like I legit was bored looking at every other high end Ibanez, Jackson, Suhr etc they had there, none felt as good.





Do you know if they still have that 060 there and how many Aristides guitars did they have. Really want to try one out!


----------



## bmth4111

Does anyone know if Aristides allows you to paint there metal emblem on the headstock. Would be really great to have it in gloss black.


----------



## Winspear

I've seen various finishes on the metal parts


----------



## jco5055

bmth4111 said:


> Do you know if they still have that 060 there and how many Aristides guitars did they have. Really want to try one out!



No idea, but they only have the one last time I was there.


----------



## Restarted

bmth4111 said:


> Does anyone know if Aristides allows you to paint there metal emblem on the headstock. Would be really great to have it in gloss black.


Not sure, but I ordered mine in burnt chrome so at least that's an option


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Late posting this on here, but I received my 060 in May last year.

Photos first!




































Amazing guitars, I completely recommend them in every single way.


----------



## The Hiryuu

jco5055 said:


> Small update with my build, look at that finish!
> 
> View attachment 65838



Reminds me of my days of watching scrambled po....er, what?


----------



## bmth4111

What was the name of the artist/project who used this guitar? Always thought this was a unique Halloween looking design. He used to have a youtube channel I believe, played byzantine djent type metal which had a tim burton aesthetic.


----------



## Restarted

bmth4111 said:


> What was the name of the artist/project who used this guitar? Always thought this was a unique Halloween looking design. He used to have a youtube channel I believe, played byzantine djent type metal which had a tim burton aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 66596



Echopraxia?


----------



## sezna

How’re y’all talking about ordering R guitars and their pricing? I don’t see the option on the site order form. Also, does anybody know if an R model can be multiscale?


----------



## Restarted

sezna said:


> How’re y’all talking about ordering R guitars and their pricing? I don’t see the option on the site order form. Also, does anybody know if an R model can be multiscale?


Email them and you can order anything. Yeah raw multiscale is an option. Took all my willpower to not order a 060RS


----------



## Jonathan20022

bmth4111 said:


> Does anyone know if Aristides allows you to paint there metal emblem on the headstock. Would be really great to have it in gloss black.



I pretty much pestered Pascal about this for the last 3 - 4 years and it's finally a thing yeah. Consequently I have progress pics of my Marble that has one! My 060's are almost finished.


----------



## narad

You're doing god's work.


----------



## bmth4111

Restarted said:


> Echopraxia?


Yes! exactly it. I don't know why its so hard to find on youtube. Not a very catchy name either but thanks, I was going a little insane.


----------



## bmth4111

Jonathan20022 said:


> I pretty much pestered Pascal about this for the last 3 - 4 years and it's finally a thing yeah. Consequently I have progress pics of my Marble that has one! My 060's are almost finished.



Damn that looks great. Hmm, Seems like it would have been a no brainer for Aristides. Really makes that guitar's headstock look sleek!


----------



## bmth4111

I have a couple questions for Aristides owners. 
1. Which wood does arium sound most similar too? (Im trying to think of pickups I should order for a custom.)
2. What strings do they use on there instruments? 
3.Do they send out there guitars in standard tuning and set ups. Or are you able to request a tuning so they can set it up properly according to the tuning along with proper string gauges?


----------



## Restarted

bmth4111 said:


> I have a couple questions for Aristides owners.
> 1. Which wood does arium sound most similar too? (Im trying to think of pickups I should order for a custom.)
> 2. What strings do they use on there instruments?
> 3.Do they send out there guitars in standard tuning and set ups. Or are you able to request a tuning so they can set it up properly according to the tuning along with proper string gauges?


As I haven't received mine yet, (and I'm not sure I want to get into a tonewood debate) I'll skip question 1.
2. Aristides strings, previously Daddario, but you can send your own. I sent them Stringjoy strings for mine.
3. You can request any tuning. Mine will come in AEADGcf.


----------



## A-Branger

bmth4111 said:


> 1. Which wood does arium sound most similar too? (Im trying to think of pickups I should order for a custom.)
> 2. What strings do they use on there instruments?



1- Im not too much into the tone wood debate, I wouldnt worry that much. But honestly your best bet would be to contact them directly. They are the ones who have tried every different pickup out there in their guitars. Reason why they have their own pickup set if I remember right
2- They are strings, who cares. What? you can afford their guitars but not a 14$ string pack? really?. Just play the guitar dude, either use the stock strings till they need a change, or for a couple of weeks, or couple of days, or just change strings as soon as it gets in your hands


----------



## jco5055

bmth4111 said:


> I have a couple questions for Aristides owners.
> 1. Which wood does arium sound most similar too? (Im trying to think of pickups I should order for a custom.)
> 2. What strings do they use on there instruments?
> 3.Do they send out there guitars in standard tuning and set ups. Or are you able to request a tuning so they can set it up properly according to the tuning along with proper string gauges?



1)I have played a 060 before as mentioned in this thread earlier, but I'll be honest I'm not one of those guys who can really tell the difference between tonewoods. They do make BKP Aristides Customs (which I'm getting) though a lot of owners claim they aren't high output enough so if metal is your thing you might want to go with Fishmans or Lundgrens. I would say most owners seem to agree on Fishmans being their faves.

2) As mentioned already they now make their own strings, so that's what I'm getting. Previously though Elixir was the default brand if you didn't specify what you wanted.

3) Yep you can get whatever tuning you want/string gauge, I'm a standard guy so I'm just getting .010s (orignally .009s but Aristides Strings only come in .010s at the lightest)


----------



## Jonathan20022

They have their own unique sound, on the warmer side so brighter leaning pickups tend to balance it out more than darker pickups do. I'm not into the tonewood debate as I used to be, I think almost all woods can sound great and my experiences with my own guitars and trying out everything at NAMM the past few years echo that. Less and less picky as time goes on 

But I can demo the ones I will have, I have a pretty solid variety of pickups in my Aristides at the moment. Suhr Pickups in one, Nailbombs in my 070, Aristides Customs in my other 060. And the two upcoming ones will feature Ragnaroks and Tosin Fishmans. 

They're using their own strings now, and setup and tuning is completely up to you. I think I went 9 - 46 on one, and 10 - 49 on the Marble for Drop D and more riff oriented playing. They're extremely accommodating and will get the gauges you want, not sure on the ERG side though with stuff that's like 80+ for mega downtuning and 8 string guitars.


----------



## bmth4111

Thanks for the input guys!
Yeah I have liked the sound of Nailbombs in aristides I have heard. I'm thinking about either bare knuckle impulse, Nailbombs, or tosin fluence pickups.



Jonathan20022 said:


> They have their own unique sound, on the warmer side so brighter leaning pickups tend to balance it out more than darker pickups do. I'm not into the tonewood debate as I used to be, I think almost all woods can sound great and my experiences with my own guitars and trying out everything at NAMM the past few years echo that. Less and less picky as time goes on
> 
> But I can demo the ones I will have, I have a pretty solid variety of pickups in my Aristides at the moment. Suhr Pickups in one, Nailbombs in my 070, Aristides Customs in my other 060. And the two upcoming ones will feature Ragnaroks and Tosin Fishmans.
> 
> They're using their own strings now, and setup and tuning is completely up to you. I think I went 9 - 46 on one, and 10 - 49 on the Marble for Drop D and more riff oriented playing. They're extremely accommodating and will get the gauges you want, not sure on the ERG side though with stuff that's like 80+ for mega downtuning and 8 string guitars.



How would you describe the eq and tone of the Nailbombs in your aristides? And how are the cleans?


----------



## pott

I had a Nailbomb in the bridge of my old 060. It was the best fit I had for this pickup. I had a NB in a MusicMan Axis Super Sport before (Alnico, just like in my 060) and it was little more subdued/cleaner in that guitar.
The aggression of the pickup jumped a little further to the front in the 060. It's a surprisingly versatile pickup mind, though it's clearly meant for high-gain (it can indeed get quite gnarly under the right circumstances).
Not sure about EQ etc... it's been a long time!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm not really sure about the EQ description, I mainly just waited a ceramic high gain pickup that responds well to heavy pick attack. Not into the mushy Juggernaut sound a lot of people are after these days, in fact the last time I heard a Juggernaut sound decent was an HT7 into an Invective with both the 33 and the Fortin Compressor on to give it some edge.


----------



## SnowfaLL

man I love Aristides. Ive had my 070 for a few years, and even after my mistake of thinking of trying a different fret size (tall/thin, stupidest idea ever lol) and I also just grown out of love with the color combo (deep sky blue/blonde richlite) and not a fan of 26.5". I decided to buy a EBMM JPX7, which I've always wanted, with the plan to sell my 070 cause I have a 060 on the way..

I get the JPX7 and do some testing vs the 070.. even after all the things I dont care for on my 070, it is just untouchable. I dunno why I bought the JPX7 now haha I think it'll be going instead of the 070. Id' love to trade the 070 once im in the Ottawa/Toronto area next year if I can find one local, but pretty positive both Aristides won't be going anywhere now. This 060 is gonna be epic, Arctic Sunset Sparkle also =]


----------



## Jonathan20022

Nice what other specs on the Arctic? Mine just wrapped up, I'll post pics when I get pics of the DGS one as well. 

I'm personally still impressed with the quality and playability of EBMM they're a close favorite among all the top brands I enjoy. I recently got a Majesty and a JPX and I enjoy them quite a bit. These two incoming 060's will essentially replace them need wise so we'll see how I feel after the fact. The Majesty is unique enough that I'd probably keep that around regardless and get rid of my X instead if I felt like I had to sell anything.


----------



## jco5055

This is a random thought but does anyone know what amp(s) were used to tweak the BKP Customs? Or at least I assume an amp would be needed but when you think about it I feel like that could kind of be significant for one's choice of pickups for their build depending on their gear.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> This is a random thought but does anyone know what amp(s) were used to tweak the BKP Customs? Or at least I assume an amp would be needed but when you think about it I feel like that could kind of be significant for one's choice of pickups for their build depending on their gear.



Oh jeez, you're reading way too much into this.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> Oh jeez, you're reading way too much into this.



I'm not changing my choice it was just a random thought I had since they were "tweaked" i'd be curious, hell I was curious to see what amps they'd bring to NAMM but I wasn't surprised when it was a Kemper and then a Revv (since Kyle at Aristides also works for Revv).


----------



## Andromalia

I'm possibly interested in getting an Aristides someday (the 020 has some appeal for me), what price range are we talking about for the finishes ?


----------



## CloudsUr

Andromalia said:


> I'm possibly interested in getting an Aristides someday (the 020 has some appeal for me), what price range are we talking about for the finishes ?


If you go on their site in the ''how to order'' section there are price listings for all the options.


----------



## Andromalia

Ok cheers


----------



## SnowfaLL

Jonathan20022 said:


> Nice what other specs on the Arctic? Mine just wrapped up, I'll post pics when I get pics of the DGS one as well.
> 
> I'm personally still impressed with the quality and playability of EBMM they're a close favorite among all the top brands I enjoy. I recently got a Majesty and a JPX and I enjoy them quite a bit. These two incoming 060's will essentially replace them need wise so we'll see how I feel after the fact. The Majesty is unique enough that I'd probably keep that around regardless and get rid of my X instead if I felt like I had to sell anything.



Hipshot trem with SSS, blonde richlite no inlays. I'm pumped. Should be May/June.

Yea, EBMM is pretty great, but Aristides is just a step above IMO. I've tried a few Suhr's lately and other high end guitars and I didnt really have any GAS at all with my 070 at home. I still keep tons of other guitars around, mostly Carvin/Kiesel (I know you dont like them haha) but mainly cause Aristides doesn't do things like headless. And I dont think I can afford multiple Aristides lol two is even more than I ever thought I'd be able to get!


----------



## Avedas

I wish I could see the blonde richlite in person. Still undecided whether I like the color or not


----------



## Flappydoodle

Will be here soon. I am excited!

060R, Fishman modern pickups
5-way blade switch with a custom wiring config
Two volume knobs - one for bridge and one for neck


----------



## narad

That looks great - better than many non-R-series!


----------



## Avedas

Is there a big post-NAMM gallery of R series models? Their website and Instagram haven't really been updated and I was hoping for a better look at the colors available.


----------



## Jonathan20022

SnowfaLL said:


> Hipshot trem with SSS, blonde richlite no inlays. I'm pumped. Should be May/June.
> 
> Yea, EBMM is pretty great, but Aristides is just a step above IMO. I've tried a few Suhr's lately and other high end guitars and I didnt really have any GAS at all with my 070 at home. I still keep tons of other guitars around, mostly Carvin/Kiesel (I know you dont like them haha) but mainly cause Aristides doesn't do things like headless. And I dont think I can afford multiple Aristides lol two is even more than I ever thought I'd be able to get!



That'll be killer man, definitely an awesome spec I know my buddy Rodrigo ordered that same spec with dots. But hopefully this helps tide you over 







Also on the Kiesel note, to be totally fair I didn't hate the guitars I had except the last one that had the problems. I sung high praises for my Koa K Series and the Vader 8 I was rocking at the end of it all. I really wish I could have separated the whole situation from the guitars, because it's been pretty difficult finding another 8 string that suits me as well as the Vader did unfortunately. But I feel you man, Aristides is in my top 3 for sure.



Avedas said:


> Is there a big post-NAMM gallery of R series models? Their website and Instagram haven't really been updated and I was hoping for a better look at the colors available.



I'm sure they'll update it eventually but here's a few pics I found in the group. I just couldn't find a shot of the pink R, but I know Timo Somers is touring with his.


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> That looks great - better than many non-R-series!



I thought so too. And the price is much cheaper than the finished standard series.

Definitely has a workhorse look to it. Can't wait to get my hands on it.

If this lives up to the hype, an 070SR is absolutely in my near future, haha


----------



## CloudsUr

I think i legit like the raw finish the more then the normal ones.
I'm a monochromatic/satin-y guy anyway and i have borderline OCD in regard to scratches, dings etc. so this checks most of my boxes.


----------



## narad

CloudsUr said:


> I think i legit like the raw finish the more then the normal ones.
> I'm a monochromatic/satin-y guy anyway and i have borderline OCD in regard to scratches, dings etc. so this checks most of my boxes.



The only problem is that I work with industrial 3D printers a lot at work, and the texture on the large parts, and the way the light refracts on the plastic is dead-on to what I'm seeing in the brighter R-series colors, like the orange. The minimalist look of the brushed metal finishes is amazing though -- if they can get it a bit closer to that, would be great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dressed up and ready to go!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Ya I bugged Rodrigo a few times if he'd sell his before placing my order, it's basically exactly the same except no inlays, even on that I was on the fence about getting. So good. Saw your arctic pics on the FB group too earlier today


----------



## pott

My incoming 020; just got the pics today!


----------



## Flappydoodle

It arrived. Initial impressions are good. Random thoughts below:

Build quality is very good. I can't find any problems other than a tiny little area where the finish has been sanded slightly too much, or not quite enough.

Packaging was extremely good. The Mono soft case is excellent. It arrived almost in tune, and the setup is incredible. As close to perfect intonation as you could ask from an electric guitar. Action is low but no rattles. 

It's not as light as you imagine it should be. Even though the control cavity is massive, and the body is super thin, it weighs about the same as my ESP Horizon. Totally comfortable though.

It's acoustically loud and resonant, but not to the crazy extent people described online. It's definitely my loudest guitar unplugged though. It's like a loud Les Paul (a good one which isn't a dead plank). Bright. Clear. Punchy.

The Fishman modern pickups are super hot, chunky, kinda EMG81-like. I like them. The sound through my setup is surprisingly beefy. I had a feeling that a synthetic, porous material was going to be bright, but that isn't really the case at all. It's incredibly well balanced. Low notes have a chunk with good definition, and high notes don't sound piercing at all. Very good. The clarity is very good, and I can see why people love these guitars for modern stuff with lots of discordant notes.

The R (raw) finish is really nice. It's slightly rough and textured. Totally matte. Very low friction. I have quite dry hands, and I haven't noticed any tendency to pick up fingerprints. My 2yr old came and plastered her sticky little fingers all over it, and the marks she left just wiped right off. So far, so good. I hope the finish holds up over time and doesn't get shiny or darker in places.

My one complain is that the fretboard edge is a hard edge, and not rounded off at all. It's not the most comfortable IMO. The frets are totally flush at least, and nothing sticks out. But compared to something like an ESP (or even something with plastic binding which is softer), I do miss that rolled off edge.


----------



## pott

Agreed about the squared edges. It's a bit of a mystery to me. I should ask them about it...


----------



## MerlinTKD

Jonathan20022 said:


> Dressed up and ready to go!



That marble finish in the top pic is my dream finish, right there


----------



## narad

Flappydoodle said:


> It's acoustically loud and resonant, but not to the crazy extent people described online. .



 Bunch of n00bs are amazed a guitar vibrates because they're upgrading from some $400 import log. The Aristides circlejerk is super cringey in that respect.

But yea dude, where are the pics?


----------



## Avedas

I need more R pics. Post em up dude


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> Bunch of n00bs are amazed a guitar vibrates because they're upgrading from some $400 import log. The Aristides circlejerk is super cringey in that respect.
> 
> But yea dude, where are the pics?





Avedas said:


> I need more R pics. Post em up dude



Couple iPhone photos I took after unboxing. It's night time here, so tomorrow I'll take some good ones with the dSLR in natural light, with calibrated white balance so you can get a better idea of the colour. It looks blue-grey in some light, green-light in others.

Photos here: 
https://imgur.com/a/7ZyHq4I


----------



## narad

Honestly most tempting r series photos I've seen.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Well, they are acoustically quite loud (the R's even more so), and the major perk to me is that they're all like that, as there's no risk of a dead plank; as Flappydoodle rightly pointed, it's the combination of how lively and how they sound on a consistent basis that's so reassuring to me. Sometimes, people do exaggerate a fair bit when it comes to the acoustic properties, to be honest - they are the loudest from my high end stuff in that regard, but the difference is not such that I can almost hop on stage without an amp, that's for sure!


----------



## Flappydoodle

Fred the Shred said:


> Well, they are acoustically quite loud (the R's even more so), and the major perk to me is that they're all like that, as there's no risk of a dead plank; as Flappydoodle rightly pointed, it's the combination of how lively and how they sound on a consistent basis that's so reassuring to me. Sometimes, people do exaggerate a fair bit when it comes to the acoustic properties, to be honest - they are the loudest from my high end stuff in that regard, but the difference is not such that I can almost hop on stage without an amp, that's for sure!



And with all that said, I don't really think acoustic loudness particularly affects how a guitar sounds when plugged in.

My ESP Horizon is pretty "dead" sounding when you strum it, but it sounds fucking amazing through an amp. And I had a Jericho which was super loud and bright and resonant acoustically, but sounded shrill and horrible through an amp. 

(Also, sorry, didn't get a chance to take any photos today)


----------



## GXPO

narad said:


> Honestly most tempting r series photos I've seen.



Yeah, I'm not really sure why. It looks reassuringly real.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Flappydoodle said:


> And with all that said, I don't really think acoustic loudness particularly affects how a guitar sounds when plugged in.
> 
> My ESP Horizon is pretty "dead" sounding when you strum it, but it sounds fucking amazing through an amp. And I had a Jericho which was super loud and bright and resonant acoustically, but sounded shrill and horrible through an amp.
> 
> (Also, sorry, didn't get a chance to take any photos today)



I find the acoustic tone more of an indicator of natural sustain and what the pickups will end up working with in terms of what kind of freqs are prevalent, which in turn plays a big role on what I choose to load it with, and depending on what one prefers you have some electronics that squash stuff so hard that a lot of the virtues or lack thereof lose importance dramatically. Given how electric guitars are always this sum of a bazillion factors, while I do find natural loudness and sustain a great indicator (I never had a case where I was happy with the plugged in sound of a muffled, "dead" guitar, but horses for courses and all that), I don't find it sensible to isolate that as some infallible sign of greatness.


----------



## narad

GXPO said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure why. It looks reassuringly real.



It doesn't look plasticy like the pink/orange ones do and I realized after posting it has the new black logo plate to match.

Regarding things being loud, plenty of metal (literally metal) guitars out there that will ping louder than just about any wood guitar. Doesn't translate into anything special plugged in. Some of those BC Rich acrylic guitars were very loud acoustically also. Different materials are just going to naturally react differently. Might as well knock on your guitar and score it by how good of a drum it is. 

Sustain I'll buy. PRS himself says sustain is his measuring stick when assessing 2 guitar. But that's not what the usual arium addicts are going mental about.


----------



## ikarus

Flappydoodle said:


> Couple iPhone photos I took after unboxing. It's night time here, so tomorrow I'll take some good ones with the dSLR in natural light, with calibrated white balance so you can get a better idea of the colour. It looks blue-grey in some light, green-light in others.
> 
> Photos here:
> https://imgur.com/a/7ZyHq4I



So is this the grey R series or some kind of matte black?


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> Sustain I'll buy. PRS himself says sustain is his measuring stick when assessing 2 guitar. But that's not what the usual arium addicts are going mental about.



I always think sustain is important to me and then I remember that I've spent my whole guitar-playing life trying to play as fast as humanly possible and with enough gain that it would never actually matter. But it still seems like a good idea.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> It doesn't look plasticy like the pink/orange ones do and I realized after posting it has the new black logo plate to match.


Some of the pics of the royal red color look really dark and awesome, and others look like a plastic toy as well. I guess it's all in the lighting. Anthracite looks great every time though.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Ok, high resolution photos here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v401x0vct2h79vy/AAAbO0dHnCqk3QQ4iAN8bXHCa?dl=0

They are taken with a Nikon D800. Just to reiterate, the guitar is the 060R in anthracite (grey)

1. I used a colour calibration device to get the colour of the guitar exactly right. So that colour is exactly how the guitar appeared in real life.

2. There's a crop of the headstock to show the new black logo in detail. There's a small ding just next to the logo, which I didn't spot until I took the photos

3. There's a crop showing the texture of the guitar. It isn't plastic-feeling at all. You can see that it has been sanded, with the grain flowing in particular directions. It feels really, really nice. Matte. Low friction.

4. There's a crop around the picking area. You can see that there are already tiny marks in the finish where I bump the guitar with my pick. All my guitars have this, whether glossy, natural finish or painted. So this R finish certainly isn't indestructible. 

5. The fretboard, in case people aren't familiar. It's my first time using a synthetic fretboard. Feels and looks like wood to me - like highly polished ebony. It looks quite shiny but the texture is matte - not sticky at all.


----------



## Snarpaasi

Is the Aristides initial attack similar to a neck-through let's say Horizon, or more towards a bolt-on construction? This is a topic which can be continued to eternity but I find NT construction to have more compressed and dull attack. Maybe it's not present on loud volumes but certainly heard acoustically.


----------



## narad

Snarpaasi said:


> Is the Aristides initial attack similar to a neck-through let's say Horizon, or more towards a bolt-on construction? This is a topic which can be continued to eternity but I find NT construction to have more compressed and dull attack. Maybe it's not present on loud volumes but certainly heard acoustically.



Probably closer to the Horizon.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Snarpaasi said:


> Is the Aristides initial attack similar to a neck-through let's say Horizon, or more towards a bolt-on construction? This is a topic which can be continued to eternity but I find NT construction to have more compressed and dull attack. Maybe it's not present on loud volumes but certainly heard acoustically.



How could I measure or quantify this for you? I have the Aristides and a NT Eii Horizon right here. Totally agree that the Horizon sounds dull acoustically. The Aristides is super bright acoustically.


----------



## Snarpaasi

Flappydoodle said:


> How could I measure or quantify this for you? I have the Aristides and a NT Eii Horizon right here. Totally agree that the Horizon sounds dull acoustically. The Aristides is super bright acoustically.



Thanks this is good, just wondering how the magical aerium sounds. Definitely would be interested to test one but they're so damn rare. I've also been downshifting after a Skerv and BFR towards cheaper partscasters which are cool, so buying dry an Aristides isn't gonna happen anytime soon


----------



## Flappydoodle

Snarpaasi said:


> Thanks this is good, just wondering how the magical aerium sounds. Definitely would be interested to test one but they're so damn rare. I've also been downshifting after a Skerv and BFR towards cheaper partscasters which are cool, so buying dry an Aristides isn't gonna happen anytime soon



What would you like me to test?

I can record a video of the two guitars strummed acoustically

Or you want DI tracks? (though pickups are very different in the two guitars)


----------



## Snarpaasi

Flappydoodle said:


> What would you like me to test?
> 
> I can record a video of the two guitars strummed acoustically
> 
> Or you want DI tracks? (though pickups are very different in the two guitars)



Well, thanks why not?  Sure an acoustic strumming test comparison would be interesting to see. I was hesitant to ask since at the next second a wild purist appears shooting down the whole idea... Wait and see!


----------



## Flappydoodle

Snarpaasi said:


> Well, thanks why not?  Sure an acoustic strumming test comparison would be interesting to see. I was hesitant to ask since at the next second a wild purist appears shooting down the whole idea... Wait and see!



Ok, I'll sort it out soon. Need to put new strings on the Horizon.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Was hoping the r was going to be a bit cheaper. But it’s not that much cheaper. Still doable though.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> Was hoping the r was going to be a bit cheaper. But it’s not that much cheaper. Still doable though.


Are there prices posted somewhere?


----------



## ikarus

Avedas said:


> Are there prices posted somewhere?



I hope the R series goes up on the website soon...


----------



## SnowfaLL

interesting development with my Arctic Sunset Sparkle - mine should be ready within like the 4th/5th month timeframe, rather than the 7/8 months! Just happened to line up with some pickup delays on other builds, and since I'm putting Duncan APS-2's in there for now, it progressed pretty fast. Was hoping something else would sell before I had to pay for it, but can't be mad when your guitar is finished 3 months early lol. Coincides with a surgery im having where I have 3 weeks off work, so I might even have a week off when it arrives to play it lots! That'd be nice. Videos need to be made!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dude that's killer! Those pickups are very underrated, got another aristides coming in from a separate deal so this week is gonna be an arium overload for me hah. 

And as for the resonance thing, they all consistently resonate to a similar degree so while I'm not sure how valid the whole Arium resonates more argument falls, it's less likely to get a guitar that sounds dead through these guys than a wooden instrument. 

If we're going to get technical about this too, I don't think the resonance matters on electrics that much nor do people take advantage of it at all. Back when I had a much larger collection I experimented with resonance and found that some notes just had a significant boom to them that others didn't, C/C#/E were some of the most common notes. And when those guitars are strung up so that the tuning/low string falls on that note I definitely did notice a massive increase in how the open low note sounded and felt, I can't really explain it much further than that. But another note is that it didn't just magically make all the other notes on every string more resonant or something, 0 - 3 were the most boomy feeling notes but it gradually tapered off until another E on the lower strings. 

What I think people are referring to with these is the pseudo-chambering the little crystalized bubbles in the arium produces when it's set, and it feels like the effects of chambering. For example the JPX has these couple inch long carves into the body wood, but the arium in these things have the bubbles form from headstock to the butt of the guitar in it's entirety.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> If we're going to get technical about this too, I don't think the resonance matters on electrics that much nor do people take advantage of it at all.



Agreed. I'm sure it makes some difference but I don't think anyone has a solid enough grasp of how to measure resonance and make any prediction about the electric sound.



Jonathan20022 said:


> What I think people are referring to with these is the pseudo-chambering the little crystalized bubbles in the arium produces when it's set, and it feels like the effects of chambering. For example the JPX has these couple inch long carves into the body wood, but the arium in these things have the bubbles form from headstock to the butt of the guitar in it's entirety.



Ugh, am I going to have to hear "pseudo-chambering" among the arium crazies now? Just think about how a resonance chamber works, and the idea of a "micro-chamber" quickly falls apart. Your sound wave is going to bounce around a 0.1mm chamber? A lot of people don't realize that hardwoods are typically porous -- I think this is likely what arium was trying to mimic. Not chambers as in chambered solidbody electric guitars -- these are longer and a wave would behave in an entirely different way along a 0.5" x 5" chambered carved out of hardwood than through a resin sponge. 

But similarly, I've also heard that arium is somewhat soft, thus necessitating an exo-skeleton. But the exo-skeleton is, basically, creating a large resonating chamber throughout the whole guitar. There's lots of downsides to big hollow chambers, so I'm a bit curious if the arium is actually the opposite effect -- there to absorb and limit the resonance of this large chamber. Just speculation, but a bit more based in actual physics. 

This fits my experience better, as I do feel that an Aristides feels more connected throughout the body -- you feel a bit more of the effects of strumming throughout the neck and headstock in a way that's rare in solidbody wood guitars. Not a good thing/bad thing, just a thing.


----------



## Flappydoodle

diagrammatiks said:


> Was hoping the r was going to be a bit cheaper. But it’s not that much cheaper. Still doable though.



It's considerably cheaper than an 060 standard, unless you were going to go for a plain black or white finish on the standard series. Even then, it's €300 less.

Bear in mind, the marble and chameleon finishes are €450-600 extra, so most of the guitars you see posted are more than €3000.

Also, the R comes as standard with Fishman pickups and a battery pack, which is worth about €300

My 060R just exceeded €2100



narad said:


> Agreed. I'm sure it makes some difference but I don't think anyone has a solid enough grasp of how to measure resonance and make any prediction about the electric sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, am I going to have to hear "pseudo-chambering" among the arium crazies now? Just think about how a resonance chamber works, and the idea of a "micro-chamber" quickly falls apart. Your sound wave is going to bounce around a 0.1mm chamber? A lot of people don't realize that hardwoods are typically porous -- I think this is likely what arium was trying to mimic. Not chambers as in chambered solidbody electric guitars -- these are longer and a wave would behave in an entirely different way along a 0.5" x 5" chambered carved out of hardwood than through a resin sponge.
> 
> But similarly, I've also heard that arium is somewhat soft, thus necessitating an exo-skeleton. But the exo-skeleton is, basically, creating a large resonating chamber throughout the whole guitar. There's lots of downsides to big hollow chambers, so I'm a bit curious if the arium is actually the opposite effect -- there to absorb and limit the resonance of this large chamber. Just speculation, but a bit more based in actual physics.
> 
> This fits my experience better, as I do feel that an Aristides feels more connected throughout the body -- you feel a bit more of the effects of strumming throughout the neck and headstock in a way that's rare in solidbody wood guitars. Not a good thing/bad thing, just a thing.



Agree with this. I think one "benefit" of the arium is that it should at least be consistent. Whereas wood obviously varies by species, by the individual tree, by the position of the wood on the tree (high vs low), the amount of drying etc etc etc, I suppose that making a batch of arium and injecting into a mold for a fixed time and temperature would give more consistent results.

The guitar itself is also super thin, and the control cavity on the back is enormous - so a good part of the guitar IS actually hollow. 

As for acoustic properties, here is a video:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/plz9fqm4zuxdak0/IMG_2013.m4v?dl=0

1. ESP Eii 7 string - acoustically medium, flat
2. Gibson LP Studio - acoustically super loud, punchy
3. Caparison Brocken baritone - acoustically loud, deeper, clear
4. ESP Eii Horizon NT - acoustically dead (though sounds good plugged in)
5. Aristides 060R - you decide


----------



## diagrammatiks

Flappydoodle said:


> It's considerably cheaper than an 060 standard, unless you were going to go for a plain black or white finish on the standard series. Even then, it's €300 less.
> 
> Bear in mind, the marble and chameleon finishes are €450-600 extra, so most of the guitars you see posted are more than €3000.
> 
> Also, the R comes as standard with Fishman pickups and a battery pack, which is worth about €300
> 
> My 060R just exceeded €2100
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with this. I think one "benefit" of the arium is that it should at least be consistent. Whereas wood obviously varies by species, by the individual tree, by the position of the wood on the tree (high vs low), the amount of drying etc etc etc, I suppose that making a batch of arium and injecting into a mold for a fixed time and temperature would give more consistent results.
> 
> The guitar itself is also super thin, and the control cavity on the back is enormous - so a good part of the guitar IS actually hollow.
> 
> As for acoustic properties, here is a video:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/plz9fqm4zuxdak0/IMG_2013.m4v?dl=0
> 
> 1. ESP Eii 7 string - acoustically medium, flat
> 2. Gibson LP Studio - acoustically super loud, punchy
> 3. Caparison Brocken baritone - acoustically loud, deeper, clear
> 4. ESP Eii Horizon NT - acoustically dead (though sounds good plugged in)
> 5. Aristides 060R - you decide



See that 2100 is great. The 60rs starts at 2650. Sigh.


----------



## Flappydoodle

diagrammatiks said:


> See that 2100 is great. The 60rs starts at 2650. Sigh.



Honestly, I can't see why multi-scale is "needed" for 6 unless you're doing some super crazy tunings. If you want a 6 string, just save money and get an R IMO.

I wanted a workhorse, versatile guitar. And it is my first Aristides and I was buying blind without trying one first, so the R was the cheapest way in. If I get another, it will likely be an 070SR, hehe


----------



## diagrammatiks

Flappydoodle said:


> Honestly, I can't see why multi-scale is "needed" for 6 unless you're doing some super crazy tunings. If you want a 6 string, just save money and get an R IMO.
> 
> I wanted a workhorse, versatile guitar. And it is my first Aristides and I was buying blind without trying one first, so the R was the cheapest way in. If I get another, it will likely be an 070SR, hehe



I mean it’s not but if I bought a standard scale 6 I’d just get a used prestige. 

But it’s msotly fine. The upcharge is like 500e which isn’t even as bad as the mayones fan fret upcharge.


----------



## narad

I think a good part of the multiscale upcharge is the pickups IIRC. They're baking in the fact you have to use the BKP/Lundgren slants into it. I could be wrong, but I thought the actual spec upgrade to FF was something like 350 EUR then.

2100 EUR is a great price on an R-series with all that Fishman stuff thrown in though. The low EUR isn't going to last, so if they didn't have something in this range I'd be worried about the future of the company. Tempting to get one now and just have it "refinished" at a later date...


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Agreed. I'm sure it makes some difference but I don't think anyone has a solid enough grasp of how to measure resonance and make any prediction about the electric sound
> 
> Ugh, am I going to have to hear "pseudo-chambering" among the arium crazies now? Just think about how a resonance chamber works, and the idea of a "micro-chamber" quickly falls apart. Your sound wave is going to bounce around a 0.1mm chamber? A lot of people don't realize that hardwoods are typically porous -- I think this is likely what arium was trying to mimic. Not chambers as in chambered solidbody electric guitars -- these are longer and a wave would behave in an entirely different way along a 0.5" x 5" chambered carved out of hardwood than through a resin sponge.
> 
> But similarly, I've also heard that arium is somewhat soft, thus necessitating an exo-skeleton. But the exo-skeleton is, basically, creating a large resonating chamber throughout the whole guitar. There's lots of downsides to big hollow chambers, so I'm a bit curious if the arium is actually the opposite effect -- there to absorb and limit the resonance of this large chamber. Just speculation, but a bit more based in actual physics.
> 
> This fits my experience better, as I do feel that an Aristides feels more connected throughout the body -- you feel a bit more of the effects of strumming throughout the neck and headstock in a way that's rare in solidbody wood guitars. Not a good thing/bad thing, just a thing.



That could be the case, and yeah Arium is pretty soft and brittle correct. And yeah I agree in general, "pseudo-chambering" was probably the wrong word to use but you know what I was going for.

Also played on an 080 today again, think I'm gonna have to grab an 080R in the near future if they can keep expanding on the colors. Dark Purple or Jet Black would be tits.



Flappydoodle said:


> As for acoustic properties, here is a video:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/plz9fqm4zuxdak0/IMG_2013.m4v?dl=0
> 
> 1. ESP Eii 7 string - acoustically medium, flat
> 2. Gibson LP Studio - acoustically super loud, punchy
> 3. Caparison Brocken baritone - acoustically loud, deeper, clear
> 4. ESP Eii Horizon NT - acoustically dead (though sounds good plugged in)
> 5. Aristides 060R - you decide



That's an interesting clip but are all the strings fresh and in similar tunings? That ESP sounded literally dead, but I can't imagine a *raw* (heh) string making little to no noise like that.


----------



## Snarpaasi

Flappydoodle said:


> As for acoustic properties, here is a video:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/plz9fqm4zuxdak0/IMG_2013.m4v?dl=0
> 
> 1. ESP Eii 7 string - acoustically medium, flat
> 2. Gibson LP Studio - acoustically super loud, punchy
> 3. Caparison Brocken baritone - acoustically loud, deeper, clear
> 4. ESP Eii Horizon NT - acoustically dead (though sounds good plugged in)
> 5. Aristides 060R - you decide



Thanks! Didn't expect only single string plucks but still there were differences. One could say "ye that's how old strings sound like" but I assume they were somewhat equally fresh? Aristides sounded the brightest and best to me. Eii 7 and Caparison were nice and pretty close to each other.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Snarpaasi said:


> Thanks! Didn't expect only single string plucks but still there were differences. One could say "ye that's how old strings sound like" but I assume they were somewhat equally fresh? Aristides sounded the brightest and best to me. Eii 7 and Caparison were nice and pretty close to each other.





Snarpaasi said:


> Thanks! Didn't expect only single string plucks but still there were differences. One could say "ye that's how old strings sound like" but I assume they were somewhat equally fresh? Aristides sounded the brightest and best to me. Eii 7 and Caparison were nice and pretty close to each other.



Single pluck back to back made the video easier. They could also sit in the rack and I could do it consistently.

I literally just changed the strings on the Horizon. So it had the newest strings of the bunch. It's just a very quiet and flat sounding instrument unplugged. Sounds absolutely great plugged in though, with sustain for days. And the Eii7 string is a very dark guitar when plugged in, even though acoustically it's quite bright. 

So really I don't value the acoustic properties of electric guitars very much. An interesting exercise, but I wouldn't read too much into it. 

My main point was that people saying Aristides are SUPER resonant, like to a crazy extent, probably aren't comparing to other guitars which are resonant. It sounds fantastic plugged in though. The Fishman pickups are great, and the setup is perfect which also helps every note to ring out clearly.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's so shocking to me about the ESP wow, I guess I've never made the side to side comparison myself over the years when I had one. And yeah I definitely agree there, there have been and sure are some guitar equally as resonant if not more, this Majesty I got recently is as close to it as I've experienced outside of the JPX7 I had for several years. Glad you're digging it though, I'm excited to own Fishmans too I only got to play a Boden Metal 6 for a week or so really but even those were Moderns, I have the Tosins coming which will be an interesting set. 

I should probably ask in the Fishman thread too, but I buy an EMG Het set is it cross compatible with the fishman pots and wiring? And I guess the 5 way the Tosins are wired to? Does it ignore positions 2/4?


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's so shocking to me about the ESP wow, I guess I've never made the side to side comparison myself over the years when I had one. And yeah I definitely agree there, there have been and sure are some guitar equally as resonant if not more, this Majesty I got recently is as close to it as I've experienced outside of the JPX7 I had for several years. Glad you're digging it though, I'm excited to own Fishmans too I only got to play a Boden Metal 6 for a week or so really but even those were Moderns, I have the Tosins coming which will be an interesting set.
> 
> I should probably ask in the Fishman thread too, but I buy an EMG Het set is it cross compatible with the fishman pots and wiring? And I guess the 5 way the Tosins are wired to? Does it ignore positions 2/4?



I highly doubt that it's specific to a brand. It's just that particular guitar. Thing is, I tried maybe 20 different ESP Horizons at the main store in Tokyo. That one was my favourite, and it is a mid-range guitar (not a custom, not an original series). To me, it sounded best through the amp (5150) and felt nicest to play, so I bought it. 

Sorry, I have no idea about the compatibility of het set and Fishmans. I've never done my own installs


----------



## ikarus

Can someone share some thoughts about the Aristides custom BKPs? Are they suited for modern metal? I am torn between the customs and the fishmans. Maybe Jonathan can join in and enlighten me...


----------



## pott

ikarus said:


> Can someone share some thoughts about the Aristides custom BKPs? Are they suited for modern metal? I am torn between the customs and the fishmans. Maybe Jonathan can join in and enlighten me...



I find them VERY clear and they don't have a ton of body. I LOVE them in my 070, but I did not enjoy them on my 060 (and spent a fortune on a Lundgren M6/TheOne set to replace them instead).
They're very tight, very articulate, and fairly balanced overall. 

The bridge pickup is based on the Holydiver which I mostly get. The Holydiver is a very articulate pickup. But I used the HD to add body to brighter-sounding guitar (an old Mayones Setius GTM I had or a JPX-7) which was a job it did well. The BKP Customs are a little clearer than that and, to my mind, sound better in guitars with a thicker natural tone.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I can demo them when I get them in, the Customs are personally a good fit for me but in Drop C I feel like they're close to being not amazing tuned that low. And don't take that the wrong way, I'm not saying they're *this* close to being bad, I feel like if I tuned to Drop B/A# they wouldn't be sufficiently tight. But they work really well in C and above I imagine, the other guitar I have coming in has them in an 060 in E Standard so that'll be a good way to compare. 

I personally really like the Holy Diver to start with, so I definitely like this pickup. I had to spend some time working on the midrange and giving it more bite in a new patch, but it feels amazing. If you lean more towards the "versatile" player, you'll like them quite a bit. Splits are awesome and the neck is extremely smooth, it has everything you need with a 5 way to give you an arsenal of tones you need for different styles.

Wouldn't be my first choice in a 7 or 8 string though.


----------



## ikarus

thanks for the answers, pott and jonathan. I will go with one of the free options: SD Pegasus/Sentient so I got the passive thing going and may replace them with some BKPs later OR Fishman moderns. 

What would you choose and why?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well if you're doing an R build, Fishmans + the Battery pack are included in the price. So I'd personally do that, and worst case I would sell them and then grab whatever you like after the fact that way you don't incur the extra cost there for the pickups even though it's a slight hassle to remove and install new pickups.

I didn't spend more than a few minutes with the Tosins last night, but wow do I like them a lot. It's way better than the Ragnaroks in the other 060, and those are no slouch either. It sounds like that video of Tosin demoing his Fishmans against all his older pickups, and it sounds almost HD in comparison to the others hah.


----------



## ikarus

ok thanks. The SDs are also included and if i change them to other passives someday, which will most likely happen, then the backplate does not have tho hole from the battery pack and i can use the pots and the existing wiring. 

Now the last question is: blank fretboard or 060 logo.


----------



## Jonathan20022

@narad 

I'm typically not an inlay guy myself, but I really enjoy the 060/070/080 logo on the 12th. But I wouldn't have any problems playing one with a blank board personally.

And that's definitely true, less hassle converting from active to passive for sure.


----------



## CloudsUr

Man i should really disable notifications for this thread.
Every time a new comment pops up i get a mail with the name of the thread, and while glancing at the phone i always think it's a mail from aristides telling me that the guitar is ready (which won't realistically be until late march at the earliest)


----------



## narad

ikarus said:


> Now the last question is: blank fretboard or 060 logo.



BLANK. FFS blank!


----------



## Jonathan20022

He's just trying to entice you to eventually sell him a blank boarded Aristides so he doesn't have to order a new one


----------



## The 1

Where are you guys seeing the prices for the R series? I don't see it on their online order form.
Also do all models come in R series or is it just the 060R?


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's just trying to entice you to eventually sell him a blank boarded Aristides so he doesn't have to order a new one



My time will come.


----------



## Avedas

Are all Fluence baked into the base price or just the Moderns? Do you pay extra for Classic or Tosin or whatever


----------



## Flappydoodle

Avedas said:


> Are all Fluence baked into the base price or just the Moderns? Do you pay extra for Classic or Tosin or whatever



I believe it's modern OR classic that are included. Not sure about Tosin or others


----------



## SnowfaLL

Is that true, 2100 EUR for 060R with fishmans?? damn.. I really might need another lol


----------



## axxessdenied

Yeah fishman option is included in the price! 
So thats fishmans, shipping + mono sleeve all included in the price. Pretty good deal for what you get.


----------



## ikarus

AFAIK base price is 2190€ (VAT not included).


----------



## Jonathan20022

Been having a fun weekend  had a third join the family courtesy of a good friend of mine. All these colors are absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## narad

Top one's going to take the prize for me.


----------



## Avedas

I need some arctic sparkle in my life


----------



## Restarted

Sometimes I think my second Aristides is going to be an R. Then I see pictures like this and realize there's no way I'm skipping on the finish.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah I feel that way too, but my next idea was a Galactic Sparkle after seeing the one they had at NAMM in person again this year. Now that I ended up with one via trade, I've ticked most of my boxes for finishes I've wanted. So an R is definitely something I'm keen on, especially if they ever expand on the colors they can do.

Purple or just straight pitch black would be fire on an 080.


----------



## Restarted

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah I feel that way too, but my next idea was a Galactic Sparkle after seeing the one they had at NAMM in person again this year. Now that I ended up with one via trade, I've ticked most of my boxes for finishes I've wanted. So an R is definitely something I'm keen on, especially if they ever expand on the colors they can do.
> 
> Purple or just straight pitch black would be fire on an 080.



I'd love a light blue R if they ever make one, but I think a sparkle or a marble chameleon is next for me. I don't think I'll ever order a third Aristides, so picking the finish is going to be THE toughest decision of my life.


----------



## lewis

If I won the lottery, I would sell every guitar/project I have and just buy about 4-5 Aristides as my main guitars and call it a day.

easily my favourite guitars now


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jonathan20022 said:


> Been having a fun weekend  had a third join the family courtesy of a good friend of mine. All these colors are absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Jonathan20022 said:


> Purple or just straight pitch black would be fire on an 080.



If they did straight black Rs, I probably would have ordered one this weekend. I'm a long-time detractor of the brand purely because I think the scoops look stupid as hell, but after having climate-related issues with _two _guitars on Saturday (including a fancy-pants Suhr), I was just about ready to live with the scoops, haha.

The one way I can live with them, I've found, is a matte/satin black 080S, because the angle, proportions, and scoops combined with the flat black give it a reasonably acceptable Lockheed-Martin Skunkworks vibe that I can dig on. However, I can't really dig on it for $3.6k and a potential 7 month wait, so that's a no. 

I heard about the R series being cheaper and faster, but the anthracite isn't dark enough to really pull off the same aesthetic. So yeah, if black R was an option, I'd probably be on the build waiting list as I type this, haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If they did straight black Rs, I probably would have ordered one this weekend. I'm a long-time detractor of the brand purely because I think the scoops look stupid as hell, but after having climate-related issues with _two _guitars on Saturday (including a fancy-pants Suhr), I was just about ready to live with the scoops, haha.
> 
> The one way I can live with them, I've found, is a matte/satin black 080S, because the angle, proportions, and scoops combined with the flat black give it a reasonably acceptable Lockheed-Martin Skunkworks vibe that I can dig on. However, I can't really dig on it for $3.6k and a potential 7 month wait, so that's a no.
> 
> I heard about the R series being cheaper and faster, but the anthracite isn't dark enough to really pull off the same aesthetic. So yeah, if black R was an option, I'd probably be on the build waiting list as I type this, haha.



I'll definitely let you know if I hear anything back, and yeah I imagine it'd be somewhere in the 2600 EUR range for something like an 080S in the Raw series. Wait time is like around the 3 month mark too, so not too nuts.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah I feel that way too, but my next idea was a Galactic Sparkle after seeing the one they had at NAMM in person again this year. Now that I ended up with one via trade, I've ticked most of my boxes for finishes I've wanted. So an R is definitely something I'm keen on, especially if they ever expand on the colors they can do.



Don't mean to be disrespectful with this comment - but when do you think you'll have "enough" Aristides/guitars in general?? I feel bad getting my 2nd Aristides, much more than when I was spending $400 on ibanez's and stockpiling, or even like $1500ish on Kiesels.. Aristides is so much more lol I have a 070 and my 060 is coming, but other than possibly selling/trading my 070 for another or R series, I dont see myself getting another really.. I always am curious how people like Jackel think in terms of owning so many "similar" guitars. I understand like, SSS then HH, 6 string vs 7, maybe 1 or 2 different finishes, but thats definitely where I dont think I could go past that for one type of guitar.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If they did straight black Rs, I probably would have ordered one this weekend. I'm a long-time detractor of the brand purely because I think the scoops look stupid as hell, but after having climate-related issues with _two _guitars on Saturday (including a fancy-pants Suhr), I was just about ready to live with the scoops, haha.
> 
> The one way I can live with them, I've found, is a matte/satin black 080S, because the angle, proportions, and scoops combined with the flat black give it a reasonably acceptable Lockheed-Martin Skunkworks vibe that I can dig on. However, I can't really dig on it for $3.6k and a potential 7 month wait, so that's a no.
> 
> I heard about the R series being cheaper and faster, but the anthracite isn't dark enough to really pull off the same aesthetic. So yeah, if black R was an option, I'd probably be on the build waiting list as I type this, haha.



I totally agree with you on climate-related crap - I wasnt a fan of the scoops either but it grows on you. I love it now. Had a few climate issues so I went all out, got an Emerald acoustic, Modulus bass and 3 Arium guitars haha... I leave them all out of the cases now and they never change more than slight tuning (strings probably only).


----------



## Jonathan20022

As much as I feel like owning and can reasonably (responsibly) afford 

They work for me, the neck profile is perfect for me and I'll never have to drop them off at a shop to fix fret sprout of other issues that plague other guitars. Other than that pretty happy with how well made and consistent they are, so if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## Siggevaio

SnowfaLL said:


> Don't mean to be disrespectful with this comment - but when do you think you'll have "enough" Aristides/guitars in general?? I feel bad getting my 2nd Aristides, much more than when I was spending $400 on ibanez's and stockpiling, or even like $1500ish on Kiesels.. Aristides is so much more lol I have a 070 and my 060 is coming, but other than possibly selling/trading my 070 for another or R series, I dont see myself getting another really.. I always am curious how people like Jackel think in terms of owning so many "similar" guitars. I understand like, SSS then HH, 6 string vs 7, maybe 1 or 2 different finishes, but thats definitely where I dont think I could go past that for one type of guitar.


 People also buy guitars for different tunings if they use them a lot. When I own more than one "expensive" guitar (around $3000 retail price) anxiety always kicks in and I have to sell one, even if I can afford it.


----------



## diagrammatiks

SnowfaLL said:


> Don't mean to be disrespectful with this comment - but when do you think you'll have "enough" Aristides/guitars in general?? I feel bad getting my 2nd Aristides, much more than when I was spending $400 on ibanez's and stockpiling, or even like $1500ish on Kiesels.. Aristides is so much more lol I have a 070 and my 060 is coming, but other than possibly selling/trading my 070 for another or R series, I dont see myself getting another really.. I always am curious how people like Jackel think in terms of owning so many "similar" guitars. I understand like, SSS then HH, 6 string vs 7, maybe 1 or 2 different finishes, but thats definitely where I dont think I could go past that for one type of guitar.



My buddy has 7. So seven is a pretty good number I think.


----------



## narad

SnowfaLL said:


> I always am curious how people like Jackel think in terms of owning so many "similar" guitars. I understand like, SSS then HH, 6 string vs 7, maybe 1 or 2 different finishes, but thats definitely where I dont think I could go past that for one type of guitar.



Yea, I mean, you need an SSS and an HH, and then HH multiscale obviously. And like depending on your shirt, you should have a complementary color (consult color wheel), so that means approximately 3 of each of those to suit your mood + outfit. Then you have to consider like, what if you would normally go with guitar X on some occasion, but then Aaron Marshall uses that same design in his latest livestream. Maybe he wore it better? *SO* embarrassing. So good to have a couple fallback designs and one-offs just in case. And sparkle was so 2018. Marble chameleon is in now, so better stay up to date or risk looking like a peasant.

I mean, also Jackel has a studio in Hong Kong and a BMW. I don't imagine he's factoring money much into the equation when justifying redundant guitars.


----------



## Fred the Shred

In my case I tend to prefer having different vibes even within the same brand, and since I do prefer Aristides stuff I will normally think in terms of guitars that have some degree of overlap to ensure I don't need any specifically for "backup" purposes on one hand, but enough to bring to the table on its own to be am actual plus. For example, Arium or not, the 060 and 010 or 020 are very different beasts in feel, shape (neck included) and actual way they sound next to one another. Since I play 6s, 7s and 8s, it can get messy fast even with all the selection going on, I confess. 

Other than that, there's a whole bunch of factors involved when people get multiples of a given model, from backups to having to cope with a bunch of tunings on a regular basis to simply liking having many different pretty finishes, anything goes, really.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Yes i meant no disrespect in other people's choices, I know everyone is different and free to do whatever they want, I'm just curious in their thought process. I have twelve guitars myself (including basses, acoustics) and am anxious about that number already lol but that's me.

Tunings is an obviously one that I forgot about since I only really play in standard on 6 strings and keep my 7s in A standard


----------



## Fred the Shred

Oh, I never saw it such, at least - it's just that from utilitarian to full blown extravagant, there's a million different thought processes behind people's guitar arsenals, so when one brings up Jackel's own collection, it would appear to be a mix of factors. He teaches, does a fair bit of work in what I'd assume ends up being a fair number of tunings and he does love the aesthetics. It's something I never asked him as I don't really tend to care a lot regarding people's own GAS strategies.


----------



## Restarted

Personally, what stops me from owning many guitars is space and time. I don't have enough space in my house, and I don't have enough time to play as much as I'd like. I cannot justify owning so many guitars, most of which would rarely be touched. If I played guitar for several hours a day, and had the storage space, I'd have a ridiculous number of guitars. 
That's not to say I'm not happy with one guitar like I am now. Two when I get the 070 (April 29th so far away) , maybe back to one again if I sell my current guitar, and back to two when I order a 060.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Trust me I feel that too, I'm probably going to end up selling my HSS White Marble so I can sit at a comfy 5 Aristides with my tunings spread out. But I used to have a large collection at one time, and being back in the single digits is an absolute Godsend. I don't have the extra time after cooking and doing household chores to be restringing and setting up guitars, I just want to sit down and practice then go back to work the next day 

It's definitely a space thing too, after the move I couldn't accommodate the guitars I had. I only really miss the HT6 and my old Suhr Modern 6 my buddy bought off of me which I get to see whenever we go to NAMM together so it's not all bad  but yeah. In general I practice and focus on guitar way more with a smaller collection, having a large collection was definitely fun back then but I worked less hours and was a college kid back then so I had plenty of free time I don't now.


----------



## jephjacques

I own way too many guitars. Planning on doing a fire sale once I get back from the states. It's to the point where even once I cull my collection to the "absolutely cannot part with this due to sentimental reasons" instruments, I'm STILL going to have too many. First world problems!!!! 

I only brought two with me down here and it's really helped me actually focus on writing instead of "hmm I haven't played my JP15 in a while, better put one of the Mayones away and take that one out *doesn't actually write any riffs that day* "


----------



## ikarus

How much VAT/import fees do you guys from the US have to pay when you import a guitar from Europe? 
I am asking because the 060R with covered BKPs, shipping and VAT is 3K€. Which makes me think if it would not a better idea to keep looking for a used Aristides.


----------



## BodyOrigami

ikarus said:


> How much VAT/import fees do you guys from the US have to pay when you import a guitar from Europe?
> I am asking because the 060R with covered BKPs, shipping and VAT is 3K€. Which makes me think if it would not a better idea to keep looking for a used Aristides.



I had to pay about $230 for import fees.


----------



## I play music

ikarus said:


> How much VAT/import fees do you guys from the US have to pay when you import a guitar from Europe?
> I am asking because the 060R with covered BKPs, shipping and VAT is 3K€. Which makes me think if it would not a better idea to keep looking for a used Aristides.


Your location says Austria not USA? That means it would be within EU...


----------



## ikarus

I play music said:


> Your location says Austria not USA? That means it would be within EU...



Oh rly?! Thats why I am asking what you guys outside of the EU, for example USA, have to pay.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I'm moving three provinces over in the summer and I'm worried about the movers touching my guitars, esp my new Arctic sunset sparkle 060 Ugh. But gotta do it for work. Yea I agree it's annoying to have to set up tons of guitars when working a full time job I think that's why even though I'm planning on keeping six 6 strings, at least 4 of them will be special circumstances/recording guitars that stay in cases, I'll just leave the 060 and tele out for daily playing. I'd like it to be 5 but I can't cut down any more unless I sell my Catalyst Panthera (arium strat) but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna keep it now, nice to have a rare arium guitar that's kinda a beater.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SnowfaLL said:


> I'm moving three provinces over in the summer and I'm worried about the movers touching my guitars, esp my new Arctic sunset sparkle 060 Ugh. But gotta do it for work. Yea I agree it's annoying to have to set up tons of guitars when working a full time job I think that's why even though I'm planning on keeping six 6 strings, at least 4 of them will be special circumstances/recording guitars that stay in cases, I'll just leave the 060 and tele out for daily playing. I'd like it to be 5 but I can't cut down any more unless I sell my Catalyst Panthera (arium strat) but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna keep it now, nice to have a rare arium guitar that's kinda a beater.


do not fucking trust movers with anything of value, ever. If they're not stealing shit, they're breaking shit. The last time I moved I took anything of decent value, put it in a small UHaul trailer and moved it myself while the movers did all the big clumsy crap like beds/chairs/sofas.
-signed someone who's moved over 15 times


----------



## Avedas

I carried my guitars on the train last time I moved. Not trusting anybody with that.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Yea it's tough.. I dunno what other option I really have. I did it before but there were no super expensive guitars there I think. Damn military and moving people around lol but they are insured by the moving company and insured also outside of that so hopefully it'll work out..


----------



## I play music

SnowfaLL said:


> Catalyst Panthera


That looks like such a cool guitar but I can't really find any information about it...


----------



## Fred the Shred

Ah, the nXt! Those were super cool things, but Catalyst appeared to have some "eh..." craftsmanship in the end of the day, so you'd get the material but not the Aristides quality tied to it. A shame though - I always found the nXt to be super cool looking.


----------



## SnowfaLL

If you google catalyst guitars in Google and try to use "view cache" or maybe it was the way back machine, you can find a spec list of the catalyst headless guitars like that one (think it was the NXt? Model had NX in it I believe)

And I agree with Fred, my Catalyst Panthera isn't anywhere near as well built as my 070 (esp with age) but it's still a decent guitar. I was strongly considering a refret, still might. It is a neckthru arium Strat though, cant go wrong!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If they did straight black Rs, I probably would have ordered one this weekend. I'm a long-time detractor of the brand purely because I think the scoops look stupid as hell, but after having climate-related issues with _two _guitars on Saturday (including a fancy-pants Suhr), I was just about ready to live with the scoops, haha.
> 
> The one way I can live with them, I've found, is a matte/satin black 080S, because the angle, proportions, and scoops combined with the flat black give it a reasonably acceptable Lockheed-Martin Skunkworks vibe that I can dig on. However, I can't really dig on it for $3.6k and a potential 7 month wait, so that's a no.
> 
> I heard about the R series being cheaper and faster, but the anthracite isn't dark enough to really pull off the same aesthetic. So yeah, if black R was an option, I'd probably be on the build waiting list as I type this, haha.





Jonathan20022 said:


> I'll definitely let you know if I hear anything back, and yeah I imagine it'd be somewhere in the 2600 EUR range for something like an 080S in the Raw series. Wait time is like around the 3 month mark too, so not too nuts.



This is nearly the sole reason why I want an Aristides and will most likely be ordering an R series this year. Sometimes I just want to play and not bother with adjusting things when the weather is temperamental. Stability is awesome. The EverTune bridge alleviates things a bit but makes the guitar quite heavy and doesn't address fret sprout or action due to the neck adjusting itself as a result of humidity and temperature.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I play those things all over the world, and the stability is indeed a huge point in their favour - it's not this exclusive thing, as there are wooden guitars that just won't budge unless under the most extreme conditions, but since each and every Tiddies stays basically put and only the strings move, being able to tune the thing before the gig when temp has settled and not bother with it since is quite a godsend for sure.


----------



## Jonathan20022

My Thorn Rune and Majesty are like 90% as stable honestly, I have the trem blocked in the Rune and it's typically on the dot or a string or two will be 2 - 4 cents off.


----------



## Jason B

I remind anyone rationalizing their GAS for an Aristides on the basis of neck stability that Vigier exists; and can periodically be found on the used market for 40% off their new price.

On the other hand, I am very much looking forward to buying someone’s Aristides less than a month after their purchase, for over a thousand less than they paid, then bumping their NGD with my own photos, appraisal, and nitpicking; complete with “man, a glaring issue like this would be unacceptable on a Squire or Abasi - If I hadn’t bought this *used* at a *heavy discount*, I would have felt *screwed*!” sentiments.

...

Bonus predicted sentiment: “Wow! Good thing the original owner spec’d this turd out in an ugly pastel color and pickup combo no one else would; or else someone else might have made a low-ball offer higher than mine! Man; tax season will leave you hurting you every time. Gotta wonder why people time these orders so that they’re delivered a month _before _tax season!”

Come on, guys - It’ll be a classic thread. Let’s start a gofundme.


----------



## I play music

Jason B said:


> I remind anyone rationalizing their GAS for an Aristides on the basis of neck stability that Vigier exists; and can periodically be found on the used market for 40% off their new price.


Vigier look hideous and make no multiscale ERGs and so on...


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's a matter of preference, to be honest. Vigiers are super reliable axes that also don't come cheap if you're buying new, and the offer, as pointed out above, is quite different than that of Aristides.


----------



## narad

Jason B said:


> I remind anyone rationalizing their GAS for an Aristides on the basis of neck stability that Vigier exists; and can periodically be found on the used market for 40% off their new price.



Also humidifiers/dehumidifiers exist. They can sometimes be found on the used market for 40% the price of the satin finish neck option on an Aristides.


----------



## Fred the Shred

To be fair, humidifiers and dehumidifiers are worth nothing to me while on the road, but they do mitigate issues (sometimes a LOT) at home / in storage. Stability in my case matters the most in two circumstances, namely in the studio and live, and obviously there's little if anything you can do to control the environment of the latter. When I'm doing open air stuff in particular, it's impossible to have anything other than the instruments' own resilience to suboptimal conditions.

I understand where you're getting at, but many means of improving on instrument stability were not developed taking into consideration our ability to shape the environment, and very rightly so. That's another point in favour of stuff like Aristides, Vigier et al - I've never seen them just start acting wonky no matter the stage where the action was taking place.


----------



## narad

Fred the Shred said:


> To be fair, humidifiers and dehumidifiers are worth nothing to me while on the road, but they do mitigate issues (sometimes a LOT) at home / in storage.



I totally get it in your case, but for the other 99% of Aristides owners, the closest the guitar is coming to a touring gig is when Fedex grabs it from the local shipping center. People just need to be realistic. The way a lot of guys talk about stability makes it sound like wood guitars are made of tofu.


----------



## Fred the Shred

That is true, and that's why while stability takes a fair bit of the maintenance hassle off in those circumstances, it isn't really going to matter to the often hyperbolic extremes some fans will claim it does. 

As you know, I swear by these things, but this is in light of my expectations, necessities and preferences in tone / feel - sometimes the virtues of these guitars are taken to some quite odd extremes, to be honest, and I'm not too keen on that personally, as it obfuscates the objective qualities that makes them what they are and why people are actually so happy with them in a number of contexts.


----------



## SnowfaLL

On the topic of used Aristides, I got a question for you guys - what is with the fluctuation of pricing lately? Most used 070s go for roughly $2800-3500 US depending on finish it seems, but Ive seen a few lately around $2500, which makes me worried on selling mine. (to probably get a 2nd 060 or a R series) - I know that yellow one with Singlecoil bridge and Humbucker neck made sense why it sold so low, but I thought I saw a purple marble hardtail 070 sell for $2500 USD lately, that was insanely cheap.

Any idea on what my Deep Blue Sky Matte, Blonde richlite blank board, hipshot tremolo with Fishman Moderns in pretty good condition would be worth?


----------



## narad

Fred the Shred said:


> That is true, and that's why while stability takes a fair bit of the maintenance hassle off in those circumstances, it isn't really going to matter to the often hyperbolic extremes some fans will claim it does.
> 
> As you know, I swear by these things, but this is in light of my expectations, necessities and preferences in tone / feel - sometimes the virtues of these guitars are taken to some quite odd extremes, to be honest, and I'm not too keen on that personally, as it obfuscates the objective qualities that makes them what they are and why people are actually so happy with them in a number of contexts.



Yea, I played Jonathan's on two occasions and definitely want one, but a lot of the reviews and arium talk is pretty cringey, so wish the clique would self-regulate a bit. I just think they're pretty solid guitars, super top notch finish work, good fretwork, and the manner of construction means I'm not stuck criticizing neck joints, and routs, and binding, etc. Not really much I can fault them on besides a pretty rough edge on the forearm.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Rough edge on the forearm? Must be my stupid picking / tapping antics, but never noticed that. Do you feel it's digging into your forearm or something when rested against the guitar?


----------



## jephjacques

SnowfaLL said:


> On the topic of used Aristides, I got a question for you guys - what is with the fluctuation of pricing lately? Most used 070s go for roughly $2800-3500 US depending on finish it seems, but Ive seen a few lately around $2500, which makes me worried on selling mine. (to probably get a 2nd 060 or a R series) - I know that yellow one with Singlecoil bridge and Humbucker neck made sense why it sold so low, but I thought I saw a purple marble hardtail 070 sell for $2500 USD lately, that was insanely cheap.
> 
> Any idea on what my Deep Blue Sky Matte, Blonde richlite blank board, hipshot tremolo with Fishman Moderns in pretty good condition would be worth?



The used market has been garbage in general for the last few years. I'm guessing the ones that sold super cheap were people who just wanted to move the instruments ASAP. Lord knows I've sold guitars at a big loss before just to get them out of my dang closet.


----------



## narad

Fred the Shred said:


> Rough edge on the forearm? Must be my stupid picking / tapping antics, but never noticed that. Do you feel it's digging into your forearm or something when rested against the guitar?



It's not leave-an-imprint tele-style bad, but I think I'd rate it below strats/bent-tops/bodens and obviously behind an EBMM JP. "Rough" was probably the wrong word -- there's nothing rough about it -- but it is an almost right-angle type of contour. Functionally could be better, but would really mess up the design to address it.


----------



## SnowfaLL

jephjacques said:


> The used market has been garbage in general for the last few years. I'm guessing the ones that sold super cheap were people who just wanted to move the instruments ASAP. Lord knows I've sold guitars at a big loss before just to get them out of my dang closet.


Yea I figured maybe but ive seen more than a few.. well if you are in Halifax and looking for an 070 before I move to Ottawa in the summer.. lol I'd love to sell without shipping, so most likely I'll bring to Ottawa and hope to find an Ontario buyer later on.. along with my JPX7 which will probably go.


----------



## jephjacques

Haha I'm actually in VA until June! Two ships passing in the night.........


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> I totally get it in your case, but for the other 99% of Aristides owners, the closest the guitar is coming to a touring gig is when Fedex grabs it from the local shipping center. People just need to be realistic. The way a lot of guys talk about stability makes it sound like wood guitars are made of tofu.



I mean, negating neck warping from ever happening, fret sprout/lifting, shrinking fretboards, almost any shift in relief, and an ever changing setup is stability literally anyone can appreciate not just touring musicians. There's plenty of benefits to the marketed stability any composite instrument offers. Like I said before, if I don't have to wrestle with my truss rod and setup to get my guitar feeling how it did everytime I sat down I'll happily avoid it. I'm more observant about action and setup than others I know, so if my action changes from 1mm -> 1.4mm it's pretty glaring to me.

Wood guitars are stable, some less than others. But these clearly have the edge. I've adjusted my RG550's truss rod probably 3 - 4 times in the last year. I've only tweaked my 070 the day I got it 2 years ago now to set it to my preference, can't beat that.


----------



## Fred the Shred

That's why I said it's a great time / hassle saver in the case of the hobbyist that has no big live requirements or anything like that, yet I have to agree with narad when he says that some people are often a bit overenthusiastic and really blow things out of proportion, as if Aristides made the very first stable instrument ever and all others end up with bananas for necks 24/7 - the benefit definitely exists and is quite simple to verify, but it's just untrue that, basic maintenance considered, everything else just decides to go utterly wonky for no apparent reason. They're the most stable, not the only ones stable, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Absolutely  

I actually think it's funny that the whole roasted maple thing has become the latest fad, when I talked to a luthier about it he felt that roasted necks were actually far less stable than standard rock maple. Especially since people aren't getting plain roast necks, they're getting these insane birdseye and flamed necks that can and will shift pretty often. Exotic and figured does not lend itself to that unfortunately


----------



## diagrammatiks

Eh the r series is now almost cheaper then what people usually get from mayones or skervesen or paldalka. So if you want one. Just get one. If not. Then don’t. Yay.


----------



## I play music

Fred the Shred said:


> Ah, the nXt! Those were super cool things, but Catalyst appeared to have some "eh..." craftsmanship in the end of the day, so you'd get the material but not the Aristides quality tied to it. A shame though - I always found the nXt to be super cool looking.


So how is Catalyst related to Aristides?
It's exactly the same material? Or some previous revision buy the same people?


----------



## Fred the Shred

Catalyst was the first real implementation of what would become Arium (Enserink Design lent its name to the guitars for the first couple years IIRC), and the whole process has been evolving ever since - they called it "Sound Compound" back in its inception, and I believe that's what Catalyst called it as well. The whole thing has been evolving for a good while, and the Aristides crew are bound to keep pushing that aspect of the technology, as they have before.


----------



## I play music

Fred the Shred said:


> Catalyst was the first real implementation of what would become Arium (Enserink Design lent its name to the guitars for the first couple years IIRC), and the whole process has been evolving ever since - they called it "Sound Compound" back in its inception, and I believe that's what Catalyst called it as well. The whole thing has been evolving for a good while, and the Aristides crew are bound to keep pushing that aspect of the technology, as they have before.


So you mean what they call Arium has not always been the exact same thing but has been and is still evolving?


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> I mean, negating neck warping from ever happening, fret sprout/lifting, shrinking fretboards, almost any shift in relief, and an ever changing setup is stability literally anyone can appreciate not just touring musicians.



But to this point, just control your environment. That's going to be a smart solution to most people and it actually benefits yourself. Low RF is terrible for your skin, nose, throat. That's not going to be everyone's situation, but I'm amazed at how people gloss over the smart solutions for "let me replace all my guitars with 4 070s in different colors", when their guitar room is like a small, self-contained box.



Jonathan20022 said:


> There's plenty of benefits to the marketed stability any composite instrument offers. Like I said before, if I don't have to wrestle with my truss rod and setup to get my guitar feeling how it did everytime I sat down I'll happily avoid it. I'm more observant about action and setup than others I know, so if my action changes from 1mm -> 1.4mm it's pretty glaring to me.



You are in the 99.99% on guitar pickiness. Way above the typical Aristides owner or guitar player for that matter. But even then, having to "wrestle with the truss rod" "everytime" is just indicative of a larger problem. Like do pros who have the most reason to be the most discerning also ~wrestling all the time with their guitar trussrods? 



Jonathan20022 said:


> Wood guitars are stable, some less than others. But these clearly have the edge. I've adjusted my RG550's truss rod probably 3 - 4 times in the last year. I've only tweaked my 070 the day I got it 2 years ago now to set it to my preference, can't beat that.



My second Daemoness was super stable, and so was my Ibanez. Both had titanium/carbon rod supports in the neck. I don't see why people compare their Aristides to $800 guitars and say, "Wow! It's super stable! Arium FTW!" when you can just get guitars built out of wood with composite or metal supports in the neck that essentially need no significant tweaking either. Most of the people raving are not comparing apples to apples, or as much as one can in this scenario. Being sort of in the same price bracket is a decent start, since you need proper treatment and materials to have a chance at a stable wood neck without support, and you need to be in a premium price bracket to get additional reinforcement otherwise.

I mean, it's nice that I could right now order an Aristides and I know it's going to be basically best-in-class resistance to humidity. No risk. But I also just prefer to be generally smart about the guitars I order: I keep my humidity in bounds for the traditional LP/strat stuff that doesn't have reinforcement, and I typically get reinforcement when I spec out more progressive custom instruments.


----------



## xzacx

I live in a climate that can fluctuate 30+ degrees in 24 hours (has happened multiple times this year) and haven’t had to touch a truss rod all winter on guitars with just plain old quartersawn maple necks.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> But to this point, just control your environment. That's going to be a smart solution to most people and it actually benefits yourself. Low RF is terrible for your skin, nose, throat. That's not going to be everyone's situation, but I'm amazed at how people gloss over the smart solutions for "let me replace all my guitars with 4 070s in different colors", when their guitar room is like a small, self-contained box.
> 
> You are in the 99.99% on guitar pickiness. Way above the typical Aristides owner or guitar player for that matter. But even then, having to "wrestle with the truss rod" "everytime" is just indicative of a larger problem. Like do pros who have the most reason to be the most discerning also ~wrestling all the time with their guitar trussrods?
> 
> My second Daemoness was super stable, and so was my Ibanez. Both had titanium/carbon rod supports in the neck. I don't see why people compare their Aristides to $800 guitars and say, "Wow! It's super stable! Arium FTW!" when you can just get guitars built out of wood with composite or metal supports in the neck that essentially need no significant tweaking either.  Most of the people raving are not comparing apples to apples, or as much as one can in this scenario. Being sort of in the same price bracket is a decent start, since you need proper treatment and materials to have a chance at a stable wood neck without support, and you need to be in a premium price bracket to get additional reinforcement otherwise.
> 
> I mean, it's nice that I could right now order an Aristides and I know it's going to be basically best-in-class resistance to humidity. No risk. But I also just prefer to be generally smart about the guitars I order: I keep my humidity in bounds for the traditional LP/strat stuff that doesn't have reinforcement, and I typically get reinforcement when I spec out more progressive custom instruments.



I'll just go one by one, the whole "just control your enviornment" thing isn't exactly accurate. If there was a be all end all solution to humidifying and dehumidifying rooms that have musical instruments then I'm pretty sure most of us would be doing that by now. I have a humidifier here for the winter, not really much reason to use it atm since most of my guitars are unaffected. My bud in LA bought all this insane humidity controlling hardware for his studio room and where he stores his instruments and even after programming it all the rooms are still constantly in flux and guitars go out of whack when he's out working. Who wants to wrestle with separate pieces of equipment just to keep their rooms in check when climates shift? I certainly don't, that's a whole load of extra steps just to keep my wood guitars in check. So while having 4 070's isn't going to net you the most versatile setup in the world, it still certainly is a viable solution to the problem.

My pickiness in general is all justifiable, I notice that 0.3mm shift in my action when my necks end up with more relief by the end of the week/month because it changes the tension and feel of my strings and they react differently. The only reason others aren't perceptive to this is because it's not even a concern in their minds until your action doubles, but I'm pretty sure if I increased your action by 0.3mm right after you played it with the lower setup, you'd immediately know the difference. It may be my hyper sensitivity to the problem, but it could equally as well be others simply not noticing it and letting it bother them, one of those "once you see it" moments. As far as pros, I'm pretty sure professional touring musicians with a decently large following bring along a guy who makes sure all of these things are in check for them before they hit the stage. 

The sensationalism is definitely there, but I don't see to the degree you say it happens. I'm in the that same group and usually newcomers are in the honeymoon phase and are floored by their guitars especially the guys who saved up and made the jump from a beginner/intermediate guitar to an Aristides. It may seem cringey, but just mentally discredit their opinion due to a literal lack of experience in the middle ground and gush over their guitars. It'd be like me scoffing at people for getting a liquid cooling setup in their PC because they don't know what a high end fan cooling solution can do for them temperature wise without going through all the hassle of a radiator/pump/liquid setup. 

If I order a guitar with a reinforced neck and a richlite fretboard I'm pretty much 90% the way there for my needs. The richlite keeps my board from shrinking and the frets from popping out, and the reinforced neck keeps truss rod adjustments to a minimum but not every single guitar on the market has those. And I get your notion about being smart with your instruments, but your Parker got clouded up out of nowhere and the truth is wood reacts in unpredictable ways all the time. If we had general humidity and temperature ranges that always worked for people and scaled based on origin no one would ever have issues and seek stability elsewhere.

At the end of the day, these guitars are awesome to me and fit me well. The "stability" is a talking and selling point of the guitars, and I also doubt a very large percentage of players are strictly buying these things JUST for the stability. Composite guitars have been around for ages, if people just wanted stability the options have existed in whatever capacity they appear in.


----------



## Avedas

I'd love to see more Richlite color options. I absolutely can't stand that blonde


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> And I get your notion about being smart with your instruments, but your Parker got clouded up out of nowhere and the truth is wood reacts in unpredictable ways all the time.



That's not wood reacting, that's finish reacting. So unless you're out to disparage the Washburn shop's finish guy, I don't think that example's going to lead anywhere.


----------



## Jason B

No one’s going to point out that Jonathan doesn’t seem to keep a guitar long-enough to worry about making periodic truss adjustments in the first place? The only reason this discussion is even happening in the Aristides thread is because he’ll be selling one to fund a custom with somebody else.


----------



## prlgmnr

I play music said:


> So you mean what they call Arium has not always been the exact same thing but has been and is still evolving?


It achieved self-awareness at 5:47am; the first strike of highly stable, resonant instruments wiped out all luthiers on the west coast of the USA, knowing that immediate retaliation would also take care of any builders in the east of Europe and the former Soviet Union.


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> It achieved self-awareness at 5:47am; the first strike of highly stable, resonant instruments wiped out all luthiers on the west coast of the USA, knowing that immediate retaliation would also take care of any builders in the east of Europe and the former Soviet Union.









Advanced prototype. Made of mimetic poly-alloy.


----------



## Fred the Shred

The formula is, like any other, able to be tweaked, just like the curing process itself, and that is actually true to most composites today - Arium just happens to be used to build musical instruments, that's all.

Other than the jokes about Jonathan's gear antics, I did have situations where neck relief was just going bonkers on a couple guitars, and that's not as uncommon when gigging, and it can get even more drastic when fly-ins are involved. Sometimes you can get 30+ degree changes and outrageous changes in humidity from that alone in the course of a single gig. Typically, when you or your tech finally get that thing sorted, stage lights and /or pyro deliver the killing blow to any hopes you might have had of control.  Granted it's situational, but I did have that a bunch of times. There's a reason many builders made it a standard to use carbon fibre / titanium inserts, often alongside filets of something stupid hard like purpleheart or bubinga, and many of the big guys took a bit to catch up. I mean, one of my old JEMs was nicknamed the banana and it wasn't yellow...


----------



## Flappydoodle

Just to chip in, after owning this 060R for a few weeks.

Great guitar. I'm going to keep it because it fills a role in my guitar arsenal. But it's nothing revolutionary that a similarly high-end ESP, Jackson etc couldn't fill. The synthetic material and lack of wood is a cool thing, but probably not a super selling point for me by itself. 

It's a very nicely made guitar, with good specs, and a reasonable price (R series anyway). Fret ends are great, the setup and playability are great, and attention to detail is all very good. It sounds good, but that's because it's well set up and has expensive, good-sounding pickups.

My other high quality guitars stay in tune just fine. My Caparison has titanium rods in the neck. I went away for a month and it stayed in my house with fluctuating temp/humidity etc and everything was 2-3 percent off. Not a big deal. Too early to say whether the Aristides is better, but I don't have too many issues with tuning stability anyway.


----------



## prlgmnr

Fred the Shred said:


> I mean, one of my old JEMs was nicknamed the banana and it wasn't yellow...



That's what my wife calls one of her former boyfriends, I've never thought to ask why.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Flappydoodle said:


> Just to chip in, after owning this 060R for a few weeks.
> 
> Great guitar. I'm going to keep it because it fills a role in my guitar arsenal. But it's nothing revolutionary that a similarly high-end ESP, Jackson etc couldn't fill. The synthetic material and lack of wood is a cool thing, but probably not a super selling point for me by itself.
> 
> It's a very nicely made guitar, with good specs, and a reasonable price (R series anyway). Fret ends are great, the setup and playability are great, and attention to detail is all very good. It sounds good, but that's because it's well set up and has expensive, good-sounding pickups.
> 
> My other high quality guitars stay in tune just fine. My Caparison has titanium rods in the neck. I went away for a month and it stayed in my house with fluctuating temp/humidity etc and everything was 2-3 percent off. Not a big deal. Too early to say whether the Aristides is better, but I don't have too many issues with tuning stability anyway.



I find the sound itself is a major selling point alongside the rest you described (evidently, if you choose to shove crap pickups in it or have an atrocious set up, no composite can save you), but that is one of those personal things.

Capas are quite solid as well - never had any issues with mine, and when adjustment is necessary, they are super simple, one-shot affairs. The reinforced necks play a big part in that, I'm sure..


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> That's not wood reacting, that's finish reacting. So unless you're out to disparage the Washburn shop's finish guy, I don't think that example's going to lead anywhere.



Not trying to disparage anyone but like we went over, it could be improperly cured nitro/poly whatever their paint guy used to clear over the wood. Or it could be the Koa wasn't dried properly and caused it to shift, I don't know enough about that stuff to make an absolute statement, but we definitely talked about the wood potentially being the cause when you showed me it.



Fred the Shred said:


> I find the sound itself is a major selling point alongside the rest you described (evidently, if you choose to shove crap pickups in it or have an atrocious set up, no composite can save you), but that is one of those personal things.
> 
> Capas are quite solid as well - never had any issues with mine, and when adjustment is necessary, they are super simple, one-shot affairs. The reinforced necks play a big part in that, I'm sure..



Capas are really amazing too, wish I could have gelled with my Horus more. I really didn't dig the shorter scale after trying a few different strings and setups, should have grabbed the TAT instead. Me and my buddy grabbed Capas from Destroy All Guitars and his Brocken was also insanely stable too from what he was telling me.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not trying to disparage anyone but like we went over, it could be improperly cured nitro/poly whatever their paint guy used to clear over the wood. Or it could be the Koa wasn't dried properly and caused it to shift, I don't know enough about that stuff to make an absolute statement, but we definitely talked about the wood potentially being the cause when you showed me it.



We might have talked about it in the sense I would have said, "Unlikely". We're talking about a body with a carbon fiber backplate over the entire thing, sealed in poly. 

It's also unlikely it's improperly cured nitro/poly (poly), as the guitar was literally 8 years old when I got it.

My own hypothesis, and one that's been echoed by the luthiers and finish guys I've chatted with in attempts to get it repaired, is that a screw or route in the back that goes up through the body and clear coat has allowed moisture to seep through the more raw areas on the back, condensing under the clear like fog on a window. Not a "wood guitar" problem.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I still think you should sand that thing back to the raw Koa and get a couple oil/wax coats on it. 

But I see, that makes sense hopefully you get it sorted.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> Capas are really amazing too, wish I could have gelled with my Horus more. I really didn't dig the shorter scale after trying a few different strings and setups, should have grabbed the TAT instead. Me and my buddy grabbed Capas from Destroy All Guitars and his Brocken was also insanely stable too from what he was telling me.



Mine is the Brocken, and next guitar will almost certainly be a Horus FX-AM. Basically the same guitar but with 24.75 scale instead of 27. 



Fred the Shred said:


> I find the sound itself is a major selling point alongside the rest you described (evidently, if you choose to shove crap pickups in it or have an atrocious set up, no composite can save you), but that is one of those personal things.
> 
> Capas are quite solid as well - never had any issues with mine, and when adjustment is necessary, they are super simple, one-shot affairs. The reinforced necks play a big part in that, I'm sure..



It's hard for me to really compare the sound directly since I don't have these same Fishman pickups in any other guitar. I have the Fishman KSE set in another guitar, but it's a bolt-on, 27 inch scale length - not really comparable. 

Better comparison would be something like an Aristides vs. ESP NT Horizon, with the same pickups. I wonder if anybody has done similar? 

Another thought is that the Aristides *is* fun to play, partly because of that very loud and percussive feel when strumming it. It's not my only resonant guitar, but there is some satisfaction from getting that kind of "feedback" from the guitar and feeling it vibrate. Not worth €2,500 for that though


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I temperature control my living space for personal comfort so conditioning it for my instruments isn't gonna happen. Weather is wild here. Some days everything stays in tune, some days everything shifts. Recently all of my guitars went positive by a couple of cents. It sucks. It's nice having something to just pick up when you're tired of the daily bs and just wanna relax by playing guitar instead of fiddling with any adjustments whatsoever. Like I said before though, EverTune can take a whack at the main problem which is the tuning going out.


----------



## Avedas

How much does Evertune matter when all the wood between it and the nut is moving? Wouldn't that throw off the intonation regardless?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I have to tweak the truss rod on pretty much all of my guitars twice a year due to humidity/temp changes. For a while my main gigging instrument was a Steinberger with a Moses carbon-fiber neck and it never needed adjustment; it was very convenient, to say the least.


----------



## bmth4111

How does the 070 neck compare to a agile interceptor pro 725? Any one have experience with both guitars? Really thinking about ordering a 070. Wondering how the shape would compare. And if the scale increase is that big of a deal. I'm 6'1 so I have decent sized hands but I'm still weary.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Avedas said:


> How much does Evertune matter when all the wood between it and the nut is moving? Wouldn't that throw off the intonation regardless?



It's very minimal. I've yet to notice any intonation shifting.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Avedas said:


> How much does Evertune matter when all the wood between it and the nut is moving? Wouldn't that throw off the intonation regardless?



From my understanding, the way the evertune is designed is to adjust itself when the body/strings/etc shift, so it keeps it at the perfect tension and tuning. I only had my evertune for a few months but it worked (on the cheap shitty VGS guitar) - I have 2 wood guitars coming with evertunes which I hope will help, then I have like 4 carbon fiber guitars, and the remaining wood ones are more just ones Ive owned forever and dont wanna sell for sentimental reasons (my two Carvins, and my headless kiesel) 

IMO if you like hardtail guitars, evertune is the way to go for wood guitars.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The wood doesn't just start flexing more because it has an evertune installed guys. The reason I said what I did is because if you leave a guitar untouched for awhile, you'll either develop bowing or back bowing depending on a number of factors, all wooden guitars do this to some degree or another. All the Evertune does is keep the strings in tune, so your action will be higher if you develop bowing and you'll still be in tune because the springs are working to do solely that. Of course if you let your guitar go and it sits unadjusted your intonation will be off, nothing will ever fix that if you just neglect the instrument after putting the cash into one of these solutions.

I think if you notice and start caring about your action staying the same you'll keep a small ruler around and check your relief once a week or once a month to bring it back to where you're used to. Even if the guitar bows, if you adjust the truss rod and set it back to where it was then the intonation should revert to where it was once again with no problem. Old strings are also an intonation killer. Like I said before the evertune is a solution to a single problem, not an all in one intonation/tuning/setup fix.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> The wood doesn't just start flexing more because it has an evertune installed guys. The reason I said what I did is because if you leave a guitar untouched for awhile, you'll either develop bowing or back bowing depending on a number of factors, all wooden guitars do this to some degree or another. All the Evertune does is keep the strings in tune, so your action will be higher if you develop bowing and you'll still be in tune because the springs are working to do solely that. Of course if you let your guitar go and it sits unadjusted your intonation will be off, nothing will ever fix that if you just neglect the instrument after putting the cash into one of these solutions.
> 
> I think if you notice and start caring about your action staying the same you'll keep a small ruler around and check your relief once a week or once a month to bring it back to where you're used to. Even if the guitar bows, if you adjust the truss rod and set it back to where it was then the intonation should revert to where it was once again with no problem. Old strings are also an intonation killer. Like I said before the evertune is a solution to a single problem, not an all in one intonation/tuning/setup fix.



Well described.

I think one reason is because we see all these artists and Youtubers saying "my Everyone guitar NEVER goes out of tune. We fly around the world, I take it out and gig with it and it's still in tune"

Nobody talks about the action and intonation, which will still go wrong when the guitar wood itself moves, even though the springs compensate for string tension and therefore tuning.


----------



## BananaDemocracy

Holy guacamole 
That is SERIOUS work, my goodness....


----------



## SnowfaLL

I mean within the reasonable amount of time for a set of strings (and I only really change them every few months at the most, compared to weekly like some people) - your guitars should not be going out of wack that much to drastically change the action in a month or two imo. (That shouldn't happen to a guitar with proper wood). Do your action adjustments when you change your strings and set your tuning and intonation the best you can with the Evertune and you should have a highly stable wooden guitar.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I don't even care about having to adjust the truss rod for changes in temperature or humidity. What _I'm _sick of is getting fret sprout when the fingerboard contracts. I mean, sure, it'd be nice to not have to adjust the neck relief as much or as often, but at least adjusting it is _possible_, unlike fret sprout (barring a set of fret files, I suppose, haha). 

People can save the "maintain a better environment" and "buy better guitars" responses, though. I run a humidifier in my flat as soon as dry season rolls around, and I still just discovered a bit of sprout on the Suhr MS7 I bought last fall. I never had this problem back in the states, but since moving to Korea, I have more guitars that have developed it than guitars that haven't.

So yeah, like 90% of the reason I want an alternative materials guitar is to not have to worry about pokey frets. I'm clearly willing to drop decent money on gear, but I still can't really get past the scoops on Aristides. If they ever release a model I like the looks of, though, I'll be happy to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't even care about having to adjust the truss rod for changes in temperature or humidity. What _I'm _sick of is getting fret sprout when the fingerboard contracts. I mean, sure, it'd be nice to not have to adjust the neck relief as much or as often, but at least adjusting it is _possible_, unlike fret sprout (barring a set of fret files, I suppose, haha).
> 
> People can save the "maintain a better environment" and "buy better guitars" responses, though. I run a humidifier in my flat as soon as dry season rolls around, and I still just discovered a bit of sprout on the Suhr MS7 I bought last fall. I never had this problem back in the states, but since moving to Korea, I have more guitars that have developed it than guitars that haven't.
> 
> So yeah, like 90% of the reason I want an alternative materials guitar is to not have to worry about pokey frets. I'm clearly willing to drop decent money on gear, but I still can't really get past the scoops on Aristides. If they ever release a model I like the looks of, though, I'll be happy to put my money where my mouth is.


I think just having a synthetic fretboard on a guitar might be a solid compromise since fret sprout is a huge pain in the ass for a lot of guitarists (including myself).


----------



## MSS

Are you able to select strings guage and tunings when ordering? I don’t see on their site where they say this.


----------



## pott

Yes, you just ask them


----------



## pott

Note; I never used the automated system to place an order, but they've always both asked and delivered on my preferred setup.


----------



## BananaDemocracy

I wanted to ask


Jonathan20022 said:


> The wood doesn't just start flexing more because it has an evertune installed guys. The reason I said what I did is because if you leave a guitar untouched for awhile, you'll either develop bowing or back bowing depending on a number of factors, all wooden guitars do this to some degree or another. All the Evertune does is keep the strings in tune, so your action will be higher if you develop bowing and you'll still be in tune because the springs are working to do solely that. Of course if you let your guitar go and it sits unadjusted your intonation will be off, nothing will ever fix that if you just neglect the instrument after putting the cash into one of these solutions.
> 
> I think if you notice and start caring about your action staying the same you'll keep a small ruler around and check your relief once a week or once a month to bring it back to where you're used to. Even if the guitar bows, if you adjust the truss rod and set it back to where it was then the intonation should revert to where it was once again with no problem. Old strings are also an intonation killer. Like I said before the evertune is a solution to a single problem, not an all in one intonation/tuning/setup fix.



Great post and info....can you please tell me, in regards to guitars that you dont play a lot or if you rarely take it out of the case even, how often should you play and for about how long to prevent this if possible? I mean for the most limited amount just for maintenance and damage prevention? I know it would seem arbitrary and depends on many factors, but I mean, just REALLY generally


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's super hard to tell as it varies very substantially depending on the guitar and how exact the measurements need to be for you to feel you're in the comfort zone. For example, my Capa Angelus 7 and TAT 7 almost don't move at all and are quite planted in Aristides "I don't have to care" territory, but my 2011 Horus is a bit more finicky with seasonal changes and needs a fair bit more TLC to account for neck movement, and the Horus C2 is almost as rock solid as the 7's, to use but one brand as an example.


----------



## Jonathan20022

BananaDemocracy said:


> I wanted to ask
> 
> 
> Great post and info....can you please tell me, in regards to guitars that you dont play a lot or if you rarely take it out of the case even, how often should you play and for about how long to prevent this if possible? I mean for the most limited amount just for maintenance and damage prevention? I know it would seem arbitrary and depends on many factors, but I mean, just REALLY generally



There's no real rhyme or reason to it, reinforced necks tend to do better but it can vary. My RG550 has a super thin neck and zero reinforcement on a 1pc neck and it moves maybe once a year at this point. My Thorn Rune has never shifted even once, but my Stingray moves a decent amount enough for me to adjust it once every 2 months but it also has much higher string tension. 

Playing it doesn't really do much in the way of prevention, but you do notice less since it'll feel more gradual over the time you play it vs the string change and week after, then several months later for example. I'd say just keep your room's humidity under control and if you feel like doing the extra work, take measurements and note them down in a small notepad and check it every week to see how much your guitar shifts.


----------



## Lukhas




----------



## narad

That was a super down-to-earth overview. The Aristides guys do a way better job at selling their brand than all the fanatic groupies making everything seem like a wood guitar vs. arium thing. It's like PC/mac, console/pc gamers, apple/android culture.


----------



## SpaceDock

I'm really curious what the raw series looks like when dinged....is the dye job deep enough to keep color even when dented or chipped?


----------



## Flappydoodle

Lukhas said:


>




Saw that earlier. Pretty good video. Would definitely have liked more detail about some things, including sound clips, closeups etc.

The layering of different materials inside the body was cool. The guy was putting "fibre" strips into the neck, I think Pascal said(?)

I think they need to make more of the fact that they can be a custom shop. The spec sheet is quite prescriptive when you order. Most people seem to get standard fretboard options. That one he held up in the video is the only custom inlay I've seen on an Aristides. I rarely even see a changed control layout. I asked for a custom layout, but I had to ask because it wasn't on the "menu".


----------



## Jonathan20022

SpaceDock said:


> I'm really curious what the raw series looks like when dinged....is the dye job deep enough to keep color even when dented or chipped?



I have a pic somewhere of that Demo R that I got in to test for a few weeks, I took pics just to document the condition I had gotten it in. But there were a few dings and scratches, the dye penetrates pretty deeply AFAIK, so the color was consistent even with the damage.


----------



## Winspear

Flappydoodle said:


> I think they need to make more of the fact that they can be a custom shop. The spec sheet is quite prescriptive when you order. Most people seem to get standard fretboard options. That one he held up in the video is the only custom inlay I've seen on an Aristides. I rarely even see a changed control layout. I asked for a custom layout, but I had to ask because it wasn't on the "menu".



I've definitely seen a few comments to suggest that the more extreme custom stuff they've done might not be entirely easy to convince them on. In general I think I understand the decision to perhaps keep even more easily available things 'off the menu'. I do it with my company too. The average customer is happy to go with standard options and (most of) those that really care will ask rather than walk away. Planting 'custom' seeds in customers minds from the get-go can really just serve to create more unnecessary work for yourself.


----------



## rifftrauma

Hit Pascal up friday, should have an 070R coming soon!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Still have no clue how someone managed that on the demo unit, but hopefully that helps. @SpaceDock 

I can't wait to finally order an 080R, but I'm definitely going to hold out for a jet black color.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jonathan20022 said:


> Still have no clue how someone managed that on the demo unit, but hopefully that helps. @SpaceDock
> 
> I can't wait to finally order an 080R, but I'm definitely going to hold out for a jet black color.



What an oddly shaped indention lol

Seems like the R series has lots of little small divots/pockets in the finish like what is shown in those pics above the big mark. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Those aren't indents/pockets actually, just hardened dirt/sweat because it wiped off when I restrung it and wiped it down. But yeah the actual dent is oddly shaped, wonder who/how it was done lol


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jonathan20022 said:


> Still have no clue how someone managed that on the demo unit, but hopefully that helps. @SpaceDock
> 
> I can't wait to finally order an 080R, but I'm definitely going to hold out for a jet black color.



One of those is definitely a pin-sized "hole". I'm guessing they're just from the creation process where an air bubble was when it was molded.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Winspear said:


> I've definitely seen a few comments to suggest that the more extreme custom stuff they've done might not be entirely easy to convince them on. In general I think I understand the decision to perhaps keep even more easily available things 'off the menu'. I do it with my company too. The average customer is happy to go with standard options and (most of) those that really care will ask rather than walk away. Planting 'custom' seeds in customers minds from the get-go can really just serve to create more unnecessary work for yourself.



I totally understand that too. But then bringing it up in the video was a bit odd, haha

And they seem to be overflowing with orders, so they don't really *need* to change anything at this point


----------



## BananaDemocracy

Update !!???
It’s true, needing and appeasing are usually exclusive of one anotherwith GAS haha


----------



## Mattykoda

Man watching that tour made me question all my life choices. I'm gonna have to start looking into these more.


----------



## prlgmnr

Mattykoda said:


> Man watching that tour made me question all my life choices.



I'm fairly sure my extensive experience playing point and click adventure games would make me ideally suited for blending the Arium from the various different coloured pumps.


----------



## A-Branger

SpaceDock said:


> I'm really curious what the raw series looks like when dinged....is the dye job deep enough to keep color even when dented or chipped?



for what I can see on the videos and description of the R series, its not a "dye job" as like dye wood would be. The actual material is colored. Thats why they are cheaper, as once they build the guitar, thats it, the guitar already comes with the color from the mould, no need to paint/finish. So instead of being "grey" from the mould, the arium used for these comes colored in blue/orange/black/red/whatever. So in order to ding/chip the guitar past the color, it pretty much would have to be a fully deep chip that goes deeper than the top layer/outershell of the guitar. That would have to be a massive "ding/chip", and more like a chunk off.... and by that point I would be worried about the damage you made to the guitar itself


----------



## Albake21

rifftrauma said:


> Hit Pascal up friday, should have an 070R coming soon!


I'm still debating on having one built. What color did you go with?

I contacted Pascal a few days ago and damn, he responded 1 minute after I emailed them lol. I couldn't believe how fast he was at responding and helping me with my questions. I asked for a custom layout and he said no problem with no additional cost.


----------



## Avedas

I'd love to see the next round or R colors. Anthracite is nice but I don't really like the other options that much. White might look cool.


----------



## narad

Does anyone know how arium guitars will age? Will the resins degrade or the glass-like porous structures break down over time? We're like 10 years into the latest Aristides reincarnation at this point, so if it's a problem, it's not a super-fast problem, or maybe it has happened in those guitars but isn't overly apparent (the exoskeleton seems to maintain)?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^thats something only time will tell I guess.

That tour video is really cool. I wasn't aware of some of the more in depth build steps which explains the cost. I was under the impression it was just a single mold and not layers. 

As for the more custom options I think that depends on if you are a return customer, it tends to be guys with a few Aristides that end up with the wilder colours.


----------



## Andromalia

narad said:


> Does anyone know how arium guitars will age? Will the resins degrade or the glass-like porous structures break down over time? We're like 10 years into the latest Aristides reincarnation at this point, so if it's a problem, it's not a super-fast problem, or maybe it has happened in those guitars but isn't overly apparent (the exoskeleton seems to maintain)?


Carbon fiber stuff in the car world seems to hold up well enough, and Parker phenolic fingerboards have stood the test of time. Now Arium specifically, we can't know yet. But logic would have it, that it should be more resilient than wood unless you pour some chemicals on it.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I mean it’s only got to last the 6.5 months you’re gonna hold on to the guitar for anyway. Just have fun with it.


----------



## Mathemagician

diagrammatiks said:


> I mean it’s only got to last the 6.5 months you’re gonna hold on to the guitar for anyway. Just have fun with it.



This is some fucking facts. I’m just biding my time until someone with a white one with black fretboard & hardware needs to fire-sale theirs to fund the latest exclusive set of pickups/amp/magical guitars. 

And when it happens I’ll obviously have just remodeled/repaired something in my house.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> I mean it’s only got to last the 1.5 months you’re gonna hold on to the guitar for anyway. Just have fun with it.


ftfty lol


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> I mean it’s only got to last the 6.5 months you’re gonna hold on to the guitar for anyway. Just have fun with it.


That's generous. How many times have people posted a NGD here just to say at the end of the post that it's for sale lmao


----------



## prlgmnr

I think we've had people saying stuff will be going up for sale before they've even got it.


----------



## rifftrauma

Albake21 said:


> I'm still debating on having one built. What color did you go with?
> 
> I contacted Pascal a few days ago and damn, he responded 1 minute after I emailed them lol. I couldn't believe how fast he was at responding and helping me with my questions. I asked for a custom layout and he said no problem with no additional cost.



I went with the anthracite, they're trying to keep that color in stock. I didn't want to have to wait through another build for a couple of small changes. If I end up digging the 070 I might sell it and have them complete an actual build for me.


----------



## Fred the Shred

narad said:


> Does anyone know how arium guitars will age? Will the resins degrade or the glass-like porous structures break down over time? We're like 10 years into the latest Aristides reincarnation at this point, so if it's a problem, it's not a super-fast problem, or maybe it has happened in those guitars but isn't overly apparent (the exoskeleton seems to maintain)?



This is super adecdotal at this point, but my older axes from them are 8 years old IIRC, and there's nothing perceivable regarding any changes. They've all been gigged hard, so there's that in their favour, but I'd expect a really long time before ANY kind of change, and not really a structurally compromising one at that. I mean, if my Les Paul has survived since 1968 with a thin ass finish on rather porous wood, I wouldn't expect a resin such as this to develop odd self-destructive defects. Your reference to the exoskeleton is relevant, though: from what I've seen in the rather rare Catalyst axes, one common issue was screws chewing the arium as there wasn't really anything like this kind of shell, and arium IS quite easy to drill through.


----------



## narad

Fred the Shred said:


> This is super adecdotal at this point, but my older axes from them are 8 years old IIRC, and there's nothing perceivable regarding any changes. They've all been gigged hard, so there's that in their favour, but I'd expect a really long time before ANY kind of change, and not really a structurally compromising one at that. I mean, if my Les Paul has survived since 1968 with a thin ass finish on rather porous wood, I wouldn't expect a resin such as this to develop odd self-destructive defects.



Yea, that's what kind of has me wondering though. Nature has a way of finding incredibly stable structures, and there's a certain resilience to natural materials that we often don't find in our attempts to simulate them. If some moisture comes and goes in a guitar, it's not the end of the world, but I'm curious if the same is true for Arium over many years. 

And like if you smash through some part of it, is it repairable or just easier to cast a whole new one?

But if you get 10+ years out of a $3.5k guitar, and that's your only one, that's probably something you can write-off. For all these guys buying 5+ Aristides though, I have to wonder if there's any understanding of how they'll age 20, 30 years out.

The bit about the exoskeleton is interesting. I wonder if they've updated the shell since the Catalyst days though - quite a while ago.


----------



## Fred the Shred

To be honest, and my memory is kind of vague, Catalysts didn't really have an exoskeleton, and whatever was covering the body was quite definitely not nearly as resilient. Breaking Arium is yet to be seen (mostly because that does imply somehow managing to wreck a bunch of layers of carbon and glass fiber), but I can't see that being an easy repair job as you'd need to glue the thing back together, since I doubt you can just toss the defunct guitar back in the mold and fill the damaged bit with the resin and curing additives.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Yea, that's what kind of has me wondering though. Nature has a way of finding incredibly stable structures, and there's a certain resilience to natural materials that we often don't find in our attempts to simulate them. If some moisture comes and goes in a guitar, it's not the end of the world, but I'm curious if the same is true for Arium over many years.
> 
> And like if you smash through some part of it, is it repairable or just easier to cast a whole new one?
> 
> But if you get 10+ years out of a $3.5k guitar, and that's your only one, that's probably something you can write-off. For all these guys buying 5+ Aristides though, I have to wonder if there's any understanding of how they'll age 20, 30 years out.
> 
> The bit about the exoskeleton is interesting. I wonder if they've updated the shell since the Catalyst days though - quite a while ago.


I think for non-touring schlubs (like most of us on this site) the aristides will last basically forever if you don't do something dumb like try to run it over or pull a pete townshend. If you didn't watch the aristides factory tour video they talked with timo somers and showed off his first pink 060 that he's been touring with for the past couple of years. The finish and body looked to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> they talked with timo somers and showed off his first pink 060 that he's been touring with for the past couple of years. The finish and body looked to be in pretty good shape.



Though they did seem to also imply that they have a member of staff on hand purely to clean his bodily fluids off his instruments.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Not really, but they do have to clean that grime. My tech has to do the same to my guitars, really - nothing new here, as guitars will be abused on the road and be rather filthy after a while.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> Though they did seem to also imply that they have a member of staff on hand purely to clean his bodily fluids off his instruments.


I mean if a guy that constantly sweats (and apparently has acidic sweat) all over his guitar/abuses it on tour says it holds up, then I'll take their word for it. I get grime on my guitars just from playing at home, so I wouldn't be worried about durability


----------



## Jonathan20022

Everyone here barre Fred is just playing these things in an Air Condition/Humidified jam room in their home, I think we can stop worrying about the wear and tear when guys are putting many times the amount of stress any of us bedroom players would ever put on the things


----------



## LeviathanKiller

It was pretty cool (no pun intended) to just leave the guitar in my car during the past weekend when it got both fairly cold and fairly hot and I just took it out of the soft case and played. I didn't need a tuner all weekend surprisingly.

I'm not done with wood guitars, but I'm definitely getting a Richlite fingerboard on my next build. That combined with stainless steel frets is like a slip-n-slide on your guitar. This is the true definition of a guitar playing like butter. It's unlike anything I've ever played before. I wasn't prepared for there to be such a difference even but apparently my fingers touch the board more than I previously thought.


----------



## 777timesgod

LeviathanKiller said:


> It was pretty cool (no pun intended) to just leave the guitar in my car during the past weekend when it got both fairly cold and fairly hot and I just took it out of the soft case and played. I didn't need a tuner all weekend surprisingly.
> 
> I'm not done with wood guitars, but I'm definitely getting a Richlite fingerboard on my next build. That combined with stainless steel frets is like a slip-n-slide on your guitar. This is the true definition of a guitar playing like butter. It's unlike anything I've ever played before. I wasn't prepared for there to be such a difference even but apparently my fingers touch the board more than I previously thought.



It is better to avoid it, not just for the change in temperature for the guitar but for potential thieves who may break the window and get to it. Be careful there, whenever I leave as much as a pedal in my car, I put it under the seat to ensure that it is out of sight. A car that apparently does not have something of value inside is a smaller target.

I may try out a used Aristides that I saw on Ebay, during a trip that I am planning. I have been hearing so many great things about them. Seems that the name (Aristides = He who is of optimal origin) fits the gear.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Everyone here barre Fred is just playing these things in an Air Condition/Humidified jam room in their home, I think we can stop worrying about the wear and tear when guys are putting many times the amount of stress any of us bedroom players would ever put on the things



We're talking the degradation of artificial materials in response to the environment over time, not like "wear and tear". Basically imagine that the inside of your guitar was structurally maintained by tiny iron poles and moisture was able to get in and out of it. Wouldn't really matter how active you are, it's just the nature of the materials. So I think it's worth understanding whether the arium is resistant against the types of humidity / vibrations / and simply changing pressures inside the exoskeleton over time.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Arium really doesn't "care" about humidity or temperature, and as such is not prone to breaking bonds over the natural changes in both, extreme as they may be (within reason: tossing it into a fire is not a great example of "temperature change"  ). Vibration killing the bonds in most modern composites is highly improbable no matter what, given the resistance to traction on multiple vectors of the cured material. I'm not saying these will last eternally, but given that the far more vulnerable Catalysts are still around in functional order, I dare say it is very unlikely one of these guitars will ever give up the ghost due to natural degradation of its composite components during any of our lifetimes.

As for the amount of abuse my guitars take, it is true. Timo's, Ihsahn's, Mark's... there's plenty of these taking road abuse and holding their own consistently. Only a few get as disgustingly soiled as Timo's and my own, but alas, it's the nature of our sweat, not really wanting to be tearing them apart to clean them up mid-tour, etc., so whomever has the wonderful job of sorting them in between legs only needs elbow grease, patience, and up to date tetanus shots!


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> We're talking the degradation of artificial materials in response to the environment over time, not like "wear and tear". Basically imagine that the inside of your guitar was structurally maintained by tiny iron poles and moisture was able to get in and out of it. Wouldn't really matter how active you are, it's just the nature of the materials. So I think it's worth understanding whether the arium is resistant against the types of humidity / vibrations / and simply changing pressures inside the exoskeleton over time.



I mean, if we're trying to have some kind of scientific observation of the material literally degrading then you're going to need access to arium and experiment with it. Most resins are sturdy enough to last decades, and that's when they're exposed to the elements in the first place. So given that these are sealed pretty tightly, the only point of entry for humidity and moisture to affect the arium core would be, screw holes which are sealed as well 99% of the time? That and damage deep enough to crack poly/paint/carbon fibre/fiberglass to reveal the arium. At any point I think the best thing to compare it to is resin durability since carbon fibre/fiberglass is universally known and used for it's durable nature.

We only have a decade's worth of observation between the Catalysts and the OG Aristides, so only time will truly tell. I certainly don't feel like these will start to degrade, even on an observable level within our lifetime. So I guess my future immediate family will have to report to SSO on their findings when they pull my old guitars out of an attic


----------



## jco5055

Hey guys, woke up to a message from Pascal letting me know my guitar is shipping next week! Also with some pics:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The centre black saddle is an interesting choice. That finish is awesome.


----------



## jco5055

Lorcan Ward said:


> The centre black saddle is an interesting choice. That finish is awesome.



That's actually not final, it's going to be all gold, the guitar was finished 6 weeks ago but they were waiting on the last gold saddle to come in lol


----------



## jco5055

Pascal also says they hope to take some good quality final shots before they ship so everyone will get to see it with the all gold saddles etc.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

jco5055 said:


> Pascal also says they hope to take some good quality final shots before they ship so everyone will get to see it with the all gold saddles etc.


Wow, those "maple" Richlite boards are looking good these days


----------



## BananaDemocracy

Uh oh, I sense this will be an incoming NGD to remember....I’m actually scared to see it for fear of GAS!


----------



## Avedas

LeviathanKiller said:


> Wow, those "maple" Richlite boards are looking good these days


Have they changed? I remember seeing that "Blonde" Richlite before and I didn't like it at all, but this one looks great


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> Have they changed? I remember seeing that "Blonde" Richlite before and I didn't like it at all, but this one looks great



There's just 2 versions of the material in play now.


----------



## iamaom

Is yellow the best tone-tape?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

iamaom said:


> Is yellow the best tone-tape?



Always go green (yes, kmac refference)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Avedas said:


> Have they changed? I remember seeing that "Blonde" Richlite before and I didn't like it at all, but this one looks great


That's what I'm thinking because I remember seeing them before and I did not like them at all.


----------



## jephjacques

I'll finally be home in 9 days where my pink 080r is waiting for me, hnnnnnnnggghhhh


----------



## Thaeon

Aristides will probably be my next instrument after the Oni. I like the idea of a guitar that's synthetic. I've also looked at EGC. All in the same price range. I don't so much care about having a shred stick. More about comfort, playability, and reliability. I'll be honest. I prefer offsets, and like the appearance of EGC better than Aristides. I also don't Djent. I may be one of the few people in existence that hates weed and loves stoner metal/doom/sludge.


----------



## Winspear

Thaeon said:


> Aristides will probably be my next instrument after the Oni. I like the idea of a guitar that's synthetic. I've also looked at EGC. All in the same price range. I don't so much care about having a shred stick. More about comfort, playability, and reliability. I'll be honest. I prefer offsets, and like the appearance of EGC better than Aristides. I also don't Djent. I may be one of the few people in existence that hates weed and loves stoner metal/doom/sludge.



Not an offset, but get yourself an 020! Absolutely incredible things. If they did a baritone version it would probably kill my EGC GAS. I'd really, really love an EGC Chessie though.

My 020 is doom as fuck. BKP Warpig+Pig90


----------



## Thaeon

Cool idea. Reminds me a bit of a LP DC or Jr. I'd probably want a Baritone. That apart from the Aluminum neck is a large part of the draw to EGC. They also do an offset. I forget the model name. I've never been a huge fan of BKP. I'm able to do some pretty insanely versatile things with my Suhr. It's just got a standard scale. I imagine I'll get a lot of mileage from the Oni too, since I'm having some interesting wiring options put in.


----------



## jco5055

I'm back, this time I have official pics!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Fretwork looks immaculate!


----------



## Konfyouzd

The 1 said:


> I've only seen NGDs for 060/070s, I'm interested in hearing opinions about the 020 if anyone has tried one.


@axxessdenied


----------



## Flappydoodle

Winspear said:


> Not an offset, but get yourself an 020! Absolutely incredible things. If they did a baritone version it would probably kill my EGC GAS. I'd really, really love an EGC Chessie though.
> 
> My 020 is doom as fuck. BKP Warpig+Pig90



That looks great. 

I also really wish they did baritones. 27 inch 6 string would be amazing. I'd 100% order one.


----------



## jco5055

Flappydoodle said:


> That looks great.
> 
> I also really wish they did baritones. 27 inch 6 string would be amazing. I'd 100% order one.



They do sligght baritones, I mean the 7 string is 26.5 inch instead of 25.5 haha


----------



## LeviathanKiller

jco5055 said:


> They do sligght baritones, I mean the 7 string is 26.5 inch instead of 25.5 haha


I consider that standard for a 7 in my book. 27 or 28 being standard for 8.
Anything less than that is short scale to me lol


----------



## Solodini

jco5055 said:


> I'm back, this time I have official pics!!
> 
> View attachment 69801
> View attachment 69802
> View attachment 69803
> View attachment 69804
> View attachment 69805
> View attachment 69806
> View attachment 69808
> View attachment 69809
> View attachment 69810
> View attachment 69811


Holy shit, I love it!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Winspear said:


> Not an offset, but get yourself an 020! Absolutely incredible things. If they did a baritone version it would probably kill my EGC GAS. I'd really, really love an EGC Chessie though.
> 
> My 020 is doom as fuck. BKP Warpig+Pig90



This is absolutely killer!


----------



## axxessdenied

Konfyouzd said:


> @axxessdenied


I have 020 #4 on order. IMO the best guitar being made right now.


----------



## jephjacques

Three days until I get my hands on my 080r hnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MerlinTKD

Damn, I wish they'd do an 080rs... or sr... or call it whatever, but gimme!


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^ 

I'm nearly positive that they will do a raw multiscale 8 string. I would shoot them an e-mail to be sure, but yeah. I'm almost certain that the 050 and the 020 are the only two models you currently can't get in a raw...


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah I’m 99% sure I’ve seen some on their Instagram!


----------



## axxessdenied

You can totally get an 080SR.


----------



## Flappydoodle

MerlinTKD said:


> Damn, I wish they'd do an 080rs... or sr... or call it whatever, but gimme!





jephjacques said:


> Yeah I’m 99% sure I’ve seen some on their Instagram!





axxessdenied said:


> You can totally get an 080SR.



It's on their website. €2,910 base price. €3,618 with VAT in the EU.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Flappydoodle said:


> It's on their website. €2,910 base price. €3,618 with VAT in the EU.



Stop telling me these things, I have no money!!!!!


----------



## gunch

They should make a headless


----------



## Jonathan20022

Pretty sure someone told me over my dead body in context of developing a headless model 

Headless is cool and all, but it'd be counter intuitive to get one made of Arium when the whole point of a headless is the overall ergonomics. And if the size reduction isn't packed together with the weight being >= 6lb, then it's kind of pointless. That's why I didn't order my Kiesel Vader way back when, until they offered chambering to compliment the weight.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really dislike when headless guitars are just the headstock cut off with no alterations or changes to the body to reduce the weight. The whole point of them is to be compact and light. Unless they reduced the body thickness and made a cut out behind the bridge for the tuners it wouldn't work. That would look really odd then. They'd need a new shape then.


----------



## jco5055

Today after work I can stop by my local Fedex store and my guitar is there


----------



## jco5055

Lorcan Ward said:


> I really dislike when headless guitars are just the headstock cut off with no alterations or changes to the body to reduce the weight. The whole point of them is to be compact and light. Unless they reduced the body thickness and made a cut out behind the bridge for the tuners it wouldn't work. That would look really odd then. They'd need a new shape then.



hufschmid comes to mind for the "just no headstock"...though I don't exactly get his policy of "no neck through and hardtail only" though I suspect it's limitations with doing everything 100% handmade, which I don't think is necessarily as good as he claims it is.


----------



## jephjacques

It's preposterous and I fuckin love it. I forgot how good the 57/66 combo is on an 8-string, too, although I have an 81X I might throw in the bridge for shits and giggles.


----------



## cardinal

gunch said:


> They should make a headless



They should make an 080FR!


----------



## Jason B

Jonathan20022 said:


> Headless is cool and all, but it'd be counter intuitive to get one made of Arium when the whole point of a headless is the overall ergonomics.



The point is aesthetic that fits in an overhead bin. I guarantee most of the Steinbergers in existence weigh more than a headless Aristides would. “Ergonomic” is a 2010s marketing buzzword in the guitar industry that suggests people are using them for bicycle seats.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jco5055 said:


> hufschmid comes to mind for the "just no headstock"...though I don't exactly get his policy of "no neck through and hardtail only" though I suspect it's limitations with doing everything 100% handmade, which I don't think is necessarily as good as he claims it is.



that’s not a limitation. He just doesn’t know how to do it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Jason B said:


> The point is aesthetic that fits in an overhead bin. I guarantee most of the Steinbergers in existence weigh more than a headless Aristides would. “Ergonomic” is a 2010s marketing buzzword in the guitar industry that suggests people are using them for bicycle seats.



Ergonomics is far more than a marketing buzzword.

I'm also clearly not the only person who associates headless with a package deal instead of just the cheap "remove the headstock" take some brands have adopted. I also don't understand where you're coming from, what do you want? Do you just want a headless no matter how ugly it is or do you give a shit about aesthetics? Because if you're the former, then just buy a Steinberger they're ugly as sin but fit your need then of just needing a guitar to fit into an overhead bin. 

For Aristides to make a headless, ideally they'd have to design a new body shape because just shaving a headstock off of an 060 and inserting a groove to reach fine tuners would look like garbage (ala Kiesel Osiris/Zeus) instead of designing a smaller body to fit the look and actually provide some proper weight relief. 

The Aristides body is pretty wide actually so just taking that into consideration, shaving the headstock won't make a difference when you're going to have a flight attendant putting all their force into closing the overhead bin. Strandberg is the king of the headless game because they produced a killer design, but also produced it with weight relief and comfort in mind from the ground up.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Jonathan20022 said:


> Ergonomics is far more than a marketing buzzword.
> 
> I'm also clearly not the only person who associates headless with a package deal instead of just the cheap "remove the headstock" take some brands have adopted. I also don't understand where you're coming from, what do you want? Do you just want a headless no matter how ugly it is or do you give a shit about aesthetics? Because if you're the former, then just buy a Steinberger they're ugly as sin but fit your need then of just needing a guitar to fit into an overhead bin.
> 
> For Aristides to make a headless, ideally they'd have to design a new body shape because just shaving a headstock off of an 060 and inserting a groove to reach fine tuners would look like garbage (ala Kiesel Osiris/Zeus) instead of designing a smaller body to fit the look and actually provide some proper weight relief.
> 
> The Aristides body is pretty wide actually so just taking that into consideration, shaving the headstock won't make a difference when you're going to have a flight attendant putting all their force into closing the overhead bin. Strandberg is the king of the headless game because they produced a killer design, but also produced it with weight relief and comfort in mind from the ground up.



They could do it. They don’t have any interest in doing it right now because the mold is very expensive. They would need to design a new mold and despite the hype I don’t think there’s actually that many strandbergs and headless kiesels sold. 

Although, I’ve been super interested to k ow how very expensive is. Like is it very expensive for a normal person. Very expensive for me. Very expensive for a medium sized corporation. 

Curious minds want to know


----------



## MerlinTKD

jephjacques said:


> View attachment 70004
> View attachment 70005
> 
> 
> It's preposterous and I fuckin love it. I forgot how good the 57/66 combo is on an 8-string, too, although I have an 81X I might throw in the bridge for shits and giggles.



No lie, I saw that first pic and it took my breath. Amazing. 

I was meant to be rich, goddammit


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well it's not about wether or not they can do it, it's about actual long term interest. Like that lefty 060 mold they finished a couple of months ago, there needs to be enough interest to actually break even *and *make money past the cost of the mold. The mold costs around 30k if I recall correctly so there needs to be enough order interest to justify paying the cost of those molds.

My only real issue with an Aristides headless is the lack of chambering IMO, so weight relief is restricted to body size reduction. And I don't really personally dig the "mini me" look either like those headless holdsworths, steinbergers, etc.


----------



## Winspear

Aristides have a ton of material removed in the back at least, but I suppose the material is still quite heavy.
Still, nothing about headless has to mean ergonomic in my opinion - though I understand that's the case for many. Not having a headstock is already a decent size and weight reduction


----------



## diagrammatiks

Jonathan20022 said:


> Well it's not about wether or not they can do it, it's about actual long term interest. Like that lefty 060 mold they finished a couple of months ago, there needs to be enough interest to actually break even *and *make money past the cost of the mold. The mold costs around 30k if I recall correctly so there needs to be enough order interest to justify paying the cost of those molds.
> 
> My only real issue with an Aristides headless is the lack of chambering IMO, so weight relief is restricted to body size reduction. And I don't really personally dig the "mini me" look either like those headless holdsworths, steinbergers, etc.



Eh. So like normal person expensive. 

Ya, there’s have to be enough interest. But I don’t doubt they could do it right. Not every Strandberg is that light. My buddies Aristides is like a little over 7 pounds. Reducing the body size and getting rid of the stock would easily make it 6.5 or less. Which is not super great but passable.


----------



## jco5055

hey guys,

I feel like it's frowned upon to double post in different threads, so I have my 070 NGD post over in the Seven String guitars forum if anyone is interested.


----------



## axxessdenied

My Aristides fit just fine in an overhead bin on a plane. You don't need headless or a special guitar for that. It's all about the case.


----------



## axxessdenied

Winspear said:


> Aristides have a ton of material removed in the back at least, but I suppose the material is still quite heavy.
> Still, nothing about headless has to mean ergonomic in my opinion - though I understand that's the case for many. Not having a headstock is already a decent size and weight reduction


Also, with no headstock means you have no machine heads for tuning which is going to probably save you more weight than the wood itself. A locking mechanism for the strings will weigh a fraction of a bunch of metal + gears.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jonathan20022 said:


> Ergonomics is far more than a marketing buzzword.
> 
> I'm also clearly not the only person who associates headless with a package deal instead of just the cheap "remove the headstock" take some brands have adopted. I also don't understand where you're coming from, what do you want? Do you just want a headless no matter how ugly it is or do you give a shit about aesthetics? Because if you're the former, then just buy a Steinberger they're ugly as sin but fit your need then of just needing a guitar to fit into an overhead bin.
> 
> For Aristides to make a headless, ideally they'd have to design a new body shape because just shaving a headstock off of an 060 and inserting a groove to reach fine tuners would look like garbage (ala Kiesel Osiris/Zeus) instead of designing a smaller body to fit the look and actually provide some proper weight relief.
> 
> The Aristides body is pretty wide actually so just taking that into consideration, shaving the headstock won't make a difference when you're going to have a flight attendant putting all their force into closing the overhead bin. Strandberg is the king of the headless game because they produced a killer design, but also produced it with weight relief and comfort in mind from the ground up.


This post sums up why I went with a Chinese Strandberg over any Kiesel headless.


----------



## spudmunkey

axxessdenied said:


> Also, with no headstock means you have no machine heads for tuning which is going to probably save you more weight than the wood itself. A locking mechanism for the strings will weigh a fraction of a bunch of metal + gears.



...which is still at least partially there, just moved to the bridge.


----------



## A-Branger

axxessdenied said:


> My Aristides fit just fine in an overhead bin on a plane. You don't need headless or a special guitar for that. It's all about the case.


^this,

years ago I travel with my LTD on a plane no problem. I also did with a bass. But granted back then the overhead compartments on planes were like normal "shelfs" so the lid open "up", so with my bass I just put it on one that was basically two compartments with no walls in between. These days most planes only have the draw system were they drop "down", and those are smaller than the old system.

a headsless would yes be "smaller" vs the 6/7 in line headstock, but depending on the desing not by THAT much.

Heres a pic of my Goliath on his gigbag VS a Squire on a cheap gigbag







granted the scale lenght of the Goliath is longer, and compared to my Hype it is indeed smaller due to headstock, The Goliath I would say reaches where the line of the leather part of the gigbag is, and the Strat reaches pretty much to the top of the gigbag as its a cheap one, so theres that too, so yes, my headless Goliath is smaller than a Strat, but on a gigbag compared to a standard Fender is not really that much.

Headless guitars are not magically "travel sized guitars", they are smaller indeed but not to be classified as "travel". They are cool/different, usually smaller bodies due to tunning system access, usualy lighter (smaller body), and well again "different" and "cool". The guitar industry is a fashion industry, and currently headles guitars are "in", so buy accordingly, theres no "magic" benefit of headless, they are just cool


----------



## Velokki

A-Branger said:


> ^this,
> 
> years ago I travel with my LTD on a plane no problem. I also did with a bass. But granted back then the overhead compartments on planes were like normal "shelfs" so the lid open "up", so with my bass I just put it on one that was basically two compartments with no walls in between. These days most planes only have the draw system were they drop "down", and those are smaller than the old system.
> 
> a headsless would yes be "smaller" vs the 6/7 in line headstock, but depending on the desing not by THAT much.
> 
> Heres a pic of my Goliath on his gigbag VS a Squire on a cheap gigbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted the scale lenght of the Goliath is longer, and compared to my Hype it is indeed smaller due to headstock, The Goliath I would say reaches where the line of the leather part of the gigbag is, and the Strat reaches pretty much to the top of the gigbag as its a cheap one, so theres that too, so yes, my headless Goliath is smaller than a Strat, but on a gigbag compared to a standard Fender is not really that much.
> 
> Headless guitars are not magically "travel sized guitars", they are smaller indeed but not to be classified as "travel". They are cool/different, usually smaller bodies due to tunning system access, usualy lighter (smaller body), and well again "different" and "cool". The guitar industry is a fashion industry, and currently headles guitars are "in", so buy accordingly, theres no "magic" benefit of headless, they are just cool


I have a Boden 6. It's very small, light and compact. Very handy, I would say. The included bespoke gigbag is sturdy, and very portable.
Compared to my normal-sized guitars with a Mono gigbag, I would say the Boden is lightyears ahead in terms of portability.


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah bodens, particularly the standard-scale ones, are hilariously tiny. I'm sure Aristides could build something comparable but it's not as simple as lopping the headstock off an 060 or whatever.


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0OkPa-CoEe/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

oof


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^ Yup. oof is about right.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

On their instagram, specifically the video with joss allen playing the white 070, they reply to some dude asking about singlecut shapes ie. tele-esque stuff. Seems like we can expect some of that at namm 2020. 

I say that this is awesome news. I can't wait to see their take on a tele style design.


----------



## Winspear

The Tele is perfection and the Aristides look has been handled in the classiest way. I'd best get saving


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Winspear said:


> The Tele is perfection and the Aristides look has been handled in the classiest way. I'd best get saving



Amen to that.


----------



## axxessdenied

If aristides ever builds a headless guitar I'm not ordering any more from them.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

axxessdenied said:


> If aristides ever builds a headless guitar I'm not ordering any more from them.


Probably wouldn't be able to because the build queue would be so long.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

Just got my first tiddie... amazing. Not great pictures but here it is, 080SR!

Also second picture is a case for a different guitar, just needed it to put it down on something.


----------



## Spicypickles

Nice guitar, but let’s see the owner of that dog toy


----------



## FollowTheSigns

Spicypickles said:


> Nice guitar, but let’s see the owner of that dog toy


Nice spot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

10/10 Pup. Would pet.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea! Puppies!


----------



## Vyn

Looks like that pup has a good mid-range bark to it.

...I'll stop.


----------



## Solodini

I'm glad that the pupper hasn't, ahem, Ran away. Looks like it has some... sweet licks.


----------



## Smoked Porter

FollowTheSigns said:


> Nice spot.
> 
> View attachment 71560


Black labs are such sweethearts.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

Smoked Porter said:


> Black labs are such sweethearts.


She is a sweetheart. 75% yellow lab and 25% rottweiler though


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FollowTheSigns said:


> She is a sweetheart. 75% yellow lab and 25% rottweiler though



Looks to be 100% adorable to me. 

Nice shiny, healthy coat too from the looks of it. Well done. 

The Aristides is badass too of course. Congrats!


----------



## FollowTheSigns

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks to be 100% adorable to me.
> 
> Nice shiny, healthy coat too from the looks of it. Well done.
> 
> The Aristides is badass too of course. Congrats!



Thanks man I love it! Worth every penny


----------



## bmth4111

Just tried a 070r floyd today. Neck and fretwork are so amazing!

The fretboard seems a quite bit wider than my agile interceptor pro 725. Like the fretboard edges above the 7the string and below the 1rst string are kind of big. Also the string spacing seems to be bigger than my interceptor.

What type of Floyd model is used on these 070r? The string spacing threw me off some. Now I'm not to sure the 070 is for me.


----------



## Bearitone

FollowTheSigns said:


> Just got my first tiddie... amazing. Not great pictures but here it is, 080SR!
> 
> Also second picture is a case for a different guitar, just needed it to put it down on something.
> View attachment 71558
> View attachment 71559


I really dig the color


----------



## MerlinTKD

If I suddenly had dollars to spend after paying off bills... that 080SR would be what I’d spend them on.


----------



## bmth4111

The raw 070 I played had a black emblem plate on the head stock but it didn't say anything on it. The plate was just blank is this normal?


----------



## Albake21

bmth4111 said:


> The raw 070 I played had a black emblem plate on the head stock but it didn't say anything on it. The plate was just blank is this normal?


I'm wondering if someone made a custom plate for it? I didn't think Aristides made blank plates.


----------



## Silence2-38554

bmth4111 said:


> The raw 070 I played had a black emblem plate on the head stock but it didn't say anything on it. The plate was just blank is this normal?


The 060R I recently received has a totally blank plate. It was one of the NAMM guitars, so I'm wondering if this was just a thing with the very early raw models. It appears the other raw models in the wild have black plates with the standard Aristides engraving. Would love confirmation on this!


----------



## bmth4111

Silence2-38554 said:


> The 060R I recently received has a totally blank plate. It was one of the NAMM guitars, so I'm wondering if this was just a thing with the very early raw models. It appears the other raw models in the wild have black plates with the standard Aristides engraving. Would love confirmation on this!



How is the routing for all the cut outs. On the 070 r I played the Floyd route, pickup and the 2 screw routes on the back of the neck were not the cleanest.


----------



## Silence2-38554

bmth4111 said:


> How is the routing for all the cut outs. On the 070 r I played the Floyd route, pickup and the 2 screw routes on the back of the neck were not the cleanest.


Everything about the guitar is honestly super clean. As a luthier, it gives me something to strive for in my own builds! My only complaint on the whole thing is the lack of name on the headstock plate.


----------



## Thaeon

Doggo is a perf. 5/7. The Aristides is nice too. But does it fetch?


----------



## spudmunkey

Thaeon said:


> Doggo is a perf. 5/7. The Aristides is nice too. But does it fetch?


----------



## Flappydoodle

So, I had to rescue this thread from the 3rd page. No posts for 5 weeks. 

Is Aristides not the hotness any more? 

I saw they released a black colour for the R (raw) series. Pretty cool, but I still prefer the grey.

I'm still loving my 060R. Play it almost every day and haven't grown sick or had any sort of post-honeymoon regrets. A super easy guitar to play, which sounds great.

I still stand by my opinion that the tuning stability is NOT significantly better than a high quality wooden guitar. I left the country for 6 weeks, leaving my guitars on the rack. They were all slightly out of tune, and the Aristides was no better than my Caparison (5 piece neck with titanium) or ESP (3 piece maple necks). The only bad one was a Les Paul classic (1 piece Rosewood neck).

For Aristides, I'm still tempted by a 7 string, but hoping to see some new body shapes and bridge options coming soon.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Yeah, stability of the guitar itself isn't attainable only with Aristides - that is really something some people come up with that I could never understand why it is a thing. They are extremely well built instruments and it will show, but it's not like said construction virtues will magically prevent strings from giving in or slipping slightly as time goes by!


----------



## narad

Fred the Shred said:


> Yeah, stability of the guitar itself isn't attainable only with Aristides - that is really something some people come up with that I could never understand why it is a thing. They are extremely well built instruments and it will show, but it's not like said construction virtues will magically prevent strings from giving in or slipping slightly as time goes by!



Talk like that'll get you kicked right out of Arium Addicts so fast...

I wound up selling my 060S last week. It's a great guitar and I think for the genres SSO cares about, I have no qualms recommending them wholeheartedly. And one of the few guitars where I feel like from a playability perspective, it is superior to just about anything I've played. But found that I just wound up reaching for my Suhr more, for some unquantifiable reason. 

As far as tuning, it was out as often as other guitars, just the degree it was out seemed to be out a little bit less. Not really a useful advantage in that case for me.


----------



## Fred the Shred

narad said:


> Talk like that'll get you kicked right out of Arium Addicts so fast...
> 
> I wound up selling my 060S last week. It's a great guitar and I think for the genres SSO cares about, I have no qualms recommending them wholeheartedly. And one of the few guitars where I feel like from a playability perspective, it is superior to just about anything I've played. But found that I just wound up reaching for my Suhr more, for some unquantifiable reason.
> 
> As far as tuning, it was out as often as other guitars, just the degree it was out seemed to be out a little bit less. Not really a useful advantage in that case for me.



Definitely, the subjective aspect of things plays a HUGE role on the choice of instrument regardless of objective qualities in another possible choice being superior (although when it comes to the higher end of the quality spectrum such differences being quite minimal). The way I am often playing live with Capas (a couple of C2's make the rounds often to boot!) has always been something that confuses some people given my collection of Aristides, but I just really like them, and I honestly tend to choose what I'll play based on that + won't fuck me over on stage, and I can't really afford to go speccing out another Aristides with a Floyd at this point, even at artist price. If a brand stops wanting to work with me for that reason, fine - it won't diminish their quality in my eyes in the slightest anyway.

They make spectacular instruments that I love to death, working with those guys is amazing as they truly are some super cool people (to their customers too, mind you), and that in itself makes them a prime choice. In the ERG game in particular, they are leaps and bounds ahead of almost everything I've played so far, and that's a LOT of stuff - it's the near religious fervor with which some people look at brand loyalty that's always confused me, I guess.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Is it okay if I ask here what are the biggest diffrences between an 070R (as it's the basic model I suppose) and Strandberg Boden 7? The Endurneck is an obvious one but I'm just curious as they both are somehow high end guitars. What I mean is the sustain, the stock pickups, overall playability etc. I think boden is like 800-1000€ cheaper than Aristides so this is the fundation of my curiosity. When I was buying the Strandy I had to make up my mind if I want it or the 070R which required more cash from my side. If this question don't belong here, I'm so sorry then.


----------



## Fred the Shred

To me the advantage is all Aristides' in such a comparison. It isn't surprising considering it's a comparison between a remarkably high end guitar and a stock, mass produced one.

Sustain will always favour Aristides no matter what - it's super consistent and huge in all their guitars, due to them being basically a one-piece carbon and glass fibre shell enveloping a single cured piece of Arium, so resonance is quite pronounced. It's also far more customizable even in "R" format, as that only limits the number of colours available (and shaves a fair bit off the cost due to the material itself being coloured as opposed to an added finish phase to the building process. Stock pickups are BKPs, Fishmans, etc., so you can simply pick whatever you want, or order with your set of choice instead. Playability is always a bit of a subjective affair, but all the Aristides I've played, and it's been tons of them, are impeccable in all aspects, and setup is always extremely well done straight off the bat; fretwork is immaculate, as you'd generally expect in a high end custom shop (and you don't always get, as seen numerous times in these forums). Current neck profiles are thin and fast, but not in a cramp inducing manner like the love / hate inducing OG Wizard profile of ye olde days, and I find them extremely comfy.

In a nutshell, the only reasons I see to take the Strandy in this case are a) budget b) digging the overall design ethos on the strandy c) really liking and getting along with the Endurneck. From an objective quality standpoint, while not being necessarily "flawed" instruments, Bodens are violated by Aristides, but that isn't the only factor of course.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Wow, I didn't expect such wonderful answer. Actually I own Boden Classic 7 but I suppose is no different from other Boden models, excluding custom shops etc. Aristides will be my next buy for sure. I'm so excited for them and I've been following the overall thread since a few years. And yeah, budget is my only problem but I'm getting there. Endurneck is great for me tho


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Flappydoodle said:


> I still stand by my opinion that the tuning stability is NOT significantly better than a high quality wooden guitar. I left the country for 6 weeks, leaving my guitars on the rack. They were all slightly out of tune, and the Aristides was no better than my Caparison (5 piece neck with titanium) or ESP (3 piece maple necks). The only bad one was a Les Paul classic (1 piece Rosewood neck).



Is any of that due to the neck shifting? Did the action change?


----------



## Fred the Shred

ChugThisBoy said:


> Wow, I didn't expect such wonderful answer. Actually I own Boden Classic 7 but I suppose is no different from other Boden models, excluding custom shops etc. Aristides will be my next buy for sure. I'm so excited for them and I've been following the overall thread since a few years. And yeah, budget is my only problem but I'm getting there. Endurneck is great for me tho



Yeah, I quite like the Endurneck, although I prefer the thinner take on it, but some people really couldn't gel with it at all, hence my remark!


----------



## Fred the Shred

-- EDIT -- 
Bananas. Bananas are nice. Also, replied on the wrong thread for whatever reason. Bananas?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

One 8 string Banana Ari is for sale I believe


----------



## jco5055

From what I've seen, the current line of Indo Stradbergs can have issues, and I've heard they may be overpriced (and that the upcoming neck throughs and such will probably be a very pretty penny).

Also, to echo some other recent posts in here, I love my 070 and it is objectively an amazing/top tier instrument (on par with all the other top brands regularly listed), and when I go to my local guitar center and try the other high end ~$2k guitars (the regular assortment of EBMM, Jackson, Charvel, some Prestige Ibanez, but no more boutique brands like Caparison or Mayones for example), I find the latter brands almost feel bad as opposed to my 070 feeling good. Like my 070 now feels "neutral", and if you blind folded me and handed me those guitars at guitar center I'd guess they're those mid-tier sub $1k instruments.

Butttt part of me has some kind of GAS for another high end brand (don't know which). Like I almost feel like my 070 is lacking some kind of "character" or "soul"...it's objectively a 10/10 guitar from QC/playability/quality etc but it just feels kind of sterile, or maybe like "too" perfect? I've seen this echoed on some other forums and posts but it's true...I almost feel like maybe they just need some more shapes and such to have more variety so it doesn't seem like each guitar made is basically the same but with different finishes and pickups?


----------



## spudmunkey

Flappydoodle said:


> I still stand by my opinion that the tuning stability is NOT significantly better than a high quality wooden guitar. I left the country for 6 weeks, leaving my guitars on the rack. They were all slightly out of tune, and the Aristides was no better than my Caparison (5 piece neck with titanium) or ESP (3 piece maple necks). The only bad one was a Les Paul classic (1 piece Rosewood neck).



I feel like this is a backwards test. Wouldn't the test of neck stability, and a way for the Aristides to stretch it's legs, be to actually *take* the guitars with you on a 6-week multi-country tour, with changing temperatures and humidity? It seems a little like saying a Lamborghini is no faster than an Elantra on your drive to work, when you are stuck in commute traffic the whole way. Leaving your guitars alone, untouched, in a minimally changing environment, is giving even the lowest quality neck its best shot...almost like a golf or bowling handicap.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Typically, my feedback regarding a given guitar's reliability does come from doing studio sessions and live gigging, seeing as these two are game breakers for lower quality instruments in their own right for different reasons, from tuning stability in general to structural issues making the thing move and, in more dramatic cases, warp to unplayable levels. Extra points for those that fare well with all the fly-in stuff I do, as you will have pretty extreme temp variations in those.

At home, most tuning fluctuations I'll find are due to the string gradually slipping from the tuner or, to an almost negligible extent, through the locking nut in guitars with floating trems and such. It's pretty normal and I attribute no value to that in the slightest unless the entire guitar is completely out of whack, to be fair.


----------



## ikarus

Ordered a 070R, just sayin...


----------



## Avedas

ChugThisBoy said:


> Wow, I didn't expect such wonderful answer. Actually I own Boden Classic 7 but I suppose is no different from other Boden models, excluding custom shops etc. Aristides will be my next buy for sure. I'm so excited for them and I've been following the overall thread since a few years. And yeah, budget is my only problem but I'm getting there. Endurneck is great for me tho


I love my Boden 6 but I don't get along with the Indo Boden 7 models at all. The MIJ ones have a much nicer neck profile for me but unfortunately a shorter scale length that I'm not completely sure I want to deal with. So at this point I may just go for an Aristides next year or try to get in on a Padalka run or something.


----------



## axxessdenied

with the price of the R series it's hard to justify getting something else. atleast for me since I know what to expect from the guitar. the consistency between the instruments is just ridiculous.

with elixir strings the amount of maintenance required drops to basically zero.


----------



## jco5055

If anyone is part of the modern guitarist Facebook group it has been all but confirmed that headless model is in the near-ish future...if they made an R version from the start I would maaybe have to sell my 070 and then get a Headless 7R model and break about even $$ wise.


----------



## Avedas

The black R looks really slick.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2WmYFgicFV/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## diagrammatiks

jco5055 said:


> If anyone is part of the modern guitarist Facebook group it has been all but confirmed that headless model is in the near-ish future...if they made an R version from the start I would maaybe have to sell my 070 and then get a Headless 7R model and break about even $$ wise.




Those teases. Hopefully I’m not waiting 5 years for the multiscale.


----------



## jco5055

diagrammatiks said:


> Those teases. Hopefully I’m not waiting 5 years for the multiscale.



Also did confirm there would be R models from the get go, and also have a trem. I wish I knew when this is coming out, because I've always been a 1 guitar guy but I may have to just get a solid used Ibanez or something so I could sell my 070 and have the $$$ (or close to it) to get the headless. Unless I get lucky and get a noticeably higher paying job when it comes out haha.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jco5055 said:


> Also did confirm there would be R models from the get go, and also have a trem. I wish I knew when this is coming out, because I've always been a 1 guitar guy but I may have to just get a solid used Ibanez or something so I could sell my 070 and have the $$$ (or close to it) to get the headless. Unless I get lucky and get a noticeably higher paying job when it comes out haha.



That's assuming they don't charge a premium for the headless. 

I just need multiscale. Please just launch with multiscale. Don't be like before where the first seven string comes out like 4 years after launch and the multiscale is 5 years after that. 

Puhlease.


----------



## jco5055

diagrammatiks said:


> That's assuming they don't charge a premium for the headless.
> 
> I just need multiscale. Please just launch with multiscale. Don't be like before where the first seven string comes out like 4 years after launch and the multiscale is 5 years after that.
> 
> Puhlease.



I feel like they would start out with a multiscale, just because those who want a headless usually know about/want a multiscale also.

Oh and I forgot to mention that during this big post about a headless model it was also confirmed it would very likely be the same price as a regular model, so no premium there.

I know it's never a good thing to be taking pre-orders before you know you can make the guitar but damn Aristides is the one company I'd feel safe doing so.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jco5055 said:


> I feel like they would start out with a multiscale, just because those who want a headless usually know about/want a multiscale also.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention that during this big post about a headless model it was also confirmed it would very likely be the same price as a regular model, so no premium there.
> 
> I know it's never a good thing to be taking pre-orders before you know you can make the guitar but damn Aristides is the one company I'd feel safe doing so.



It's easier for them because all the retooling is in the mold. If they have the mold then they can make the guitar.


----------



## axxessdenied

diagrammatiks said:


> It's easier for them because all the retooling is in the mold. If they have the mold then they can make the guitar.


There's a lot more to it than just making the mold. there's a lot of 3d modelling involved as well that takes quite a bit of time to get right for production.


----------



## diagrammatiks

axxessdenied said:


> There's a lot more to it than just making the mold. there's a lot of 3d modelling involved as well that takes quite a bit of time to get right for production.



That's still mostly making the mold and making sure it functions.
I never said it's easy. But the majority of the work is front loaded in the design and mold production process.

I think it's just a difference in meaning right. If Aristides say they have the mold ready and can take orders it means they can start making the guitar.

Like if abasi has a prototype ready they have fuck all


----------



## axxessdenied

Well there is a lot involved with the internal construction of these guitars as well. the modelling they do is more than just making a mold. I've had a chance to take a tour of their old factory and there is a lot more to making these guitars as awesome as they are then you might realize.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooh if they are making a headless in the next few years then I guess I can quit lusting after a 070s.


----------



## diagrammatiks

axxessdenied said:


> Well there is a lot involved with the internal construction of these guitars as well. the modelling they do is more than just making a mold. I've had a chance to take a tour of their old factory and there is a lot more to making these guitars as awesome as they are then you might realize.



I think there's a communication error man. I know exactly who they are made.

All I'm saying is that if Aristides says they have the mold ready and are ready to build the guitars then they've already done a ton of work and preparation. If they say they are ready then they are definitely ready.

A normal guitar can have a prototype built with basically no actual work put into putting the guitar into production in a timely manner.


----------



## Thaeon

diagrammatiks said:


> I think there's a communication error man. I know exactly who they are made.
> 
> All I'm saying is that if Aristides says they have the mold ready and are ready to build the guitars then they've already done a ton of work and preparation. If they say they are ready then they are definitely ready.
> 
> A normal guitar can have a prototype built with basically no actual work put into putting the guitar into production in a timely manner.



Exactly. With a molded instrument, the whole design is done in AutoCAD. Basic mold pops out, and you're adding a fretboard, electronics, hardware, paint, etc. To use the example you used above, Abasi comes out with a prototype, simply means they settled on a design from a series of hand made designs. They have to then go program a CNC and build an AutoCAD design based on the guitar. Often by using lasers in a CNC to scan it for basic measurements.


----------



## brandonwall

Hey guys,

Aristides employee here, and I think there are some great discussions going on. Let me throw out some things that have been discussed almost exclusively on Facebook (that's our primary social media platform as Pascal handles everything on Instagram) and make sure everyone here is up-to-date. I've only had an opportunity to look at the latest two pages, so forgive me if I miss anything.

Aristides Headless - This is coming sooner rather than later. As with all of our models, we'll put our Aristides twist on it, but rest assured that the form factor of a headless guitar and the ergonomic benefits that it can confer are not lost on us. The current plan is to release this as a multiscale model. Given the way our molds work, ordering this as a Custom Series or Raw Series guitar is doable from day one. Please do not misunderstand: this is still in development. You will not see this model at NAMM.

Tuning Stability - I think a common misconception about our guitars is that the tuning stability is better than guitars made out of wood. There are some circumstances in which our guitars can have heightened tuning stability, but most of those involve not playing the guitar. Fred hit on this topic earlier, but any tuning stability benefits are gained from the reduced movement of the neck compared to some necks made out of wood. The strings on our guitars will still go out of tune at the same rate as other guitars during play.

Logo Plates - If you have a blank logo plate, reach out to me. The Raw Series comes standard with a black logo plate that sort of obfuscates our logo name and name, but it should still be very visible up close. It's certainly possible that someone could replace our logo plate, but it seems a bit silly.

NAMM 2020 - We will have a few cool things at NAMM. Folks in the Arium Addicts Facebook group know what we're unveiling at NAMM, and Pascal and I are in a race to regularly spoil new developments there. You can expect to see a new model from us as well as some new options on existing models, along with a build or two that is over-the-top when it comes to the finish.

I'll try to pay attention to this thread and help answer non-opinion questions when I can, but it's much easier to contact me via Facebook. If you want my Facebook info, just shoot me a PM, and I'll be happy to send it over.

Cheers!


----------



## Thrashman

^ to fill in re blank logo plates - I know of at least one 060R with a blank logo plate out there as I recently sold one.. This plate is blank as it was one of the first (5th?) raw's ever made and I believe Pascal told me it's due to them not having had the logos fitted yet.. so hopefully it's not due to counterfeit logo plates or anything silly like that.
Either way, cool bit of Aristides' history there.. And one hell of a guitar.


----------



## Avedas

I saw on the order form there's actually a whole bunch of new R colors. Hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## brandonwall

Thrashman said:


> ^ to fill in re blank logo plates - I know of at least one 060R with a blank logo plate out there as I recently sold one.. This plate is blank as it was one of the first (5th?) raw's ever made and I believe Pascal told me it's due to them not having had the logos fitted yet.. so hopefully it's not due to counterfeit logo plates or anything silly like that.
> Either way, cool bit of Aristides' history there.. And one hell of a guitar.



Gotcha. That makes sense. Very cool piece of history, and that's a new one for me!

On the topic of new Raw Series colors, we added quite a few to the list! Ask and you shall receive! I've only got pictures of a finished Black Raw and Light Blue Raw, but we should have finished photos of all the new colors in the coming weeks.


----------



## axxessdenied

man the black raw looks so insanely good


----------



## Fred the Shred

brandonwall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Aristides employee here, and I think there are some great discussions going on. Let me throw out some things that have been discussed almost exclusively on Facebook (that's our primary social media platform as Pascal handles everything on Instagram) and make sure everyone here is up-to-date. I've only had an opportunity to look at the latest two pages, so forgive me if I miss anything.
> 
> Aristides Headless - This is coming sooner rather than later. As with all of our models, we'll put our Aristides twist on it, but rest assured that the form factor of a headless guitar and the ergonomic benefits that it can confer are not lost on us. The current plan is to release this as a multiscale model. Given the way our molds work, ordering this as a Custom Series or Raw Series guitar is doable from day one. Please do not misunderstand: this is still in development. You will not see this model at NAMM.
> 
> Tuning Stability - I think a common misconception about our guitars is that the tuning stability is better than guitars made out of wood. There are some circumstances in which our guitars can have heightened tuning stability, but most of those involve not playing the guitar. Fred hit on this topic earlier, but any tuning stability benefits are gained from the reduced movement of the neck compared to some necks made out of wood. The strings on our guitars will still go out of tune at the same rate as other guitars during play.
> 
> Logo Plates - If you have a blank logo plate, reach out to me. The Raw Series comes standard with a black logo plate that sort of obfuscates our logo name and name, but it should still be very visible up close. It's certainly possible that someone could replace our logo plate, but it seems a bit silly.
> 
> NAMM 2020 - We will have a few cool things at NAMM. Folks in the Arium Addicts Facebook group know what we're unveiling at NAMM, and Pascal and I are in a race to regularly spoil new developments there. You can expect to see a new model from us as well as some new options on existing models, along with a build or two that is over-the-top when it comes to the finish.
> 
> I'll try to pay attention to this thread and help answer non-opinion questions when I can, but it's much easier to contact me via Facebook. If you want my Facebook info, just shoot me a PM, and I'll be happy to send it over.
> 
> Cheers!



Welcome, man! Can't wait to see your new hat!

"Tuning Stability - I think a common misconception about our guitars is that the tuning stability is better than guitars made out of wood. There are some circumstances in which our guitars can have heightened tuning stability, but most of those involve not playing the guitar. Fred hit on this topic earlier, but any tuning stability benefits are gained from the reduced movement of the neck compared to some necks made out of wood. The strings on our guitars will still go out of tune at the same rate as other guitars during play."

This bit is something I can't stress enough, to be honest: the true godsend of the added stability lies mostly in between gigs and knowing that no weird flexing will take place under stage lights. No body material can do anything to preventing typical string slippage or a string getting caught in eventual dirt deposits in the nut, BUT a double locking trem will mitigate this sort of thing to negligible levels seeing as the guitar itself won't move (and the others take minimal tuning on stage anyway).


----------



## Jonathan20022

All of mine have floyds and they go out legitimately once every 2 months and I just unlock the nut, retune and lock back down if the strings aren't grimey. I'm extremely particular about this and I check tuning like a madman when recording or even jamming, the double locking trem takes it to new heights IMO. The hardtails will fluctuate as normal guitars do, but your neck and truss rod won't move if any bit at all, so while you may have to tune your strings your setup is a constant for ridiculous amounts of time. My action on my latest ones measures the same as when I set the action a few days after receiving them.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Yup! That is the beauty of a proper, stable guitar. I have great experiences with both Tiddies and Caparison in the "fire and forget" setup department on the road, and it's a godsend. No magically changing action, no sudden buzz, no weird behaviours with reaction to the heat of stage lighting - the string will always need a touch before a gig once temperature starts rising, but you know beforehand the setup will be absolutely impeccable no matter what, and that is priceless.


----------



## possumkiller

I love everything about these guitars apart from the overall shape. I love the design aesthetic, the materials and construction. I like the scooped cut outs on either side of the pickups. The body and head shape are just a bit too rounded. I like the more leaner and meaner looking shapes like an RG or Soloist. I think an Aristides V shape could kick loads of ass.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

For the first time ever, I ask for less booty


----------



## GunpointMetal

possumkiller said:


> I love everything about these guitars apart from the overall shape. I love the design aesthetic, the materials and construction. I like the scooped cut outs on either side of the pickups. The body and head shape are just a bit too rounded. I like the more leaner and meaner looking shapes like an RG or Soloist. I think an Aristides V shape could kick loads of ass.


I feel like their missing out by not offering more extreme shapes (and headless options).


----------



## Albake21

Their shape is iconic at this point. Besides a headless option, nothing needs to be added or changed. They have created a name for themselves to not require additional shapes. When you see that body shape, you know exactly what guitar builder it is by name.


----------



## possumkiller

Albake21 said:


> Their shape is iconic at this point. Besides a headless option, nothing needs to be added or changed. They have created a name for themselves to not require additional shapes. When you see that body shape, you know exactly what guitar builder it is by name.


Idk about iconic but it is definitely the only thing keeping me from getting too excited. I love everything else. Just the body outline is not my thing at all. I really like the back side. The control cavity and cover plate. Especially on the raw ones.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Albake21 said:


> Their shape is iconic at this point. Besides a headless option, nothing needs to be added or changed. They have created a name for themselves to not require additional shapes. When you see that body shape, you know exactly what guitar builder it is by name.


I mean, it's entirely possible to have more than one "iconic" shape, and I'm pretty sure in the grand scheme of things these guys are a few decades away from any sort of "icon" status.


----------



## brandonwall

Grumble, grumble, hat, grumble, grumble... (in all seriousness, can't wait to see you at NAMM, Fred!)

We definitely hear folks on the shape front. We try to pour our resources into what we think we can do well and, maybe just as important, what we can do that's innovative. Shape is such a subjective topic, but there are some shapes out there that lend themselves to being able to take advantage of certain features, such as ergonomics. In a perfect world, we'd have the resources to develop multiple body shapes simultaneously, but we have to be selective about what we decide to tackle. It's very important for us to provide something we truly believe is highly-functional and represents our company flair and style. That's not for everyone, and I totally get that.


----------



## possumkiller

Fred and Ihsahn definitely got my attention on Aristides. I wish I could play one somewhere. I have had guitars play so well that the looks didn't matter. My Custom KH4 was definitely nothing special to look at but the playability was second to none. One of those guitars you hated to put down.


----------



## brandonwall

possumkiller said:


> Fred and Ihsahn definitely got my attention on Aristides. I wish I could play one somewhere. I have had guitars play so well that the looks didn't matter. My Custom KH4 was definitely nothing special to look at but the playability was second to none. One of those guitars you hated to put down.



Shoot me an email with your shipping info to [email protected], and I'll see what we can do for you. We have a demo program in the US (and somewhat in the EU) to help players get their hands on guitars before they decide to make a purchase. The last thing that Pascal, anyone at the factory, or I want for you to do is make a purchase on a whim.


----------



## Albake21

I'm excited to try out some 070 at NAMM, so I'll for sure be stopping by your guys booth. The one 060 I had (and sadly had to sell) was by far the most unique looking and sounding guitar I've ever owned. It's certainly not for anyone, but I stand by it being very iconic in the guitar community at this point.


----------



## Spicypickles

Just popped in to say I love the fact that the common phrase adopted for multiple Aristides is “tiddies”. A+


----------



## Fred the Shred

It was inevitable, really!


----------



## narad

Spicypickles said:


> Just popped in to say I love the fact that the common phrase adopted for multiple Aristides is “tiddies”. A+



Feels a bit low-brow but I do love how breekbaar became "NGD" for Aristides.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Someone better buy my 2 guitars so I can have a 'tiddie, please


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I watched that 2019 factory tour vid, and it got me wondering, just why are these guitars as expensive as they? I mean they're essentially just one big piece of some synthoid material, so it's not as though they're paying through the nose for woods. So what's the deal?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Carl Kolchak said:


> I watched that 2019 factory tour vid, and it got me wondering, just why are these guitars as expensive as they? I mean they're essentially just one big piece of some synthoid material, so it's not as though they're paying through the nose for woods. So what's the deal?


1. netherlands ain't cheap yo
2. proprietary engineering and molds ain't cheap yo
3. gotta pay people good wages if you want good qc


----------



## Carl Kolchak

KnightBrolaire said:


> 1. netherlands ain't cheap yo
> 2. proprietary engineering and molds ain't cheap yo
> 3. gotta pay people good wages if you want good qc



I was wondering, b/c for the price 2.5K -3K, you could get something pretty nice from a US/Jap custom shop. Not knocking the brand, but seeing how how everything's just pulled from a "one each" mold they just seem sort of pricey when compared to something you could get from lets say the Schecter Custom Shop.


----------



## brandonwall

Carl Kolchak said:


> I watched that 2019 factory tour vid, and it got me wondering, just why are these guitars as expensive as they? I mean they're essentially just one big piece of some synthoid material, so it's not as though they're paying through the nose for woods. So what's the deal?



To be fair, this statement is probably an over-simplification of our process. There's a great image on our Product Process page on our website (https://aristidesinstruments.com/story/production-process) that shows a simplified view of the body/neck/headstock of our guitars. Also, just because we use synthetic materials doesn't mean they're inexpensive.

Beyond that, I won't dive into the minutia of our operations, but there are a lot of costs involved for any luthier that spends labor and capital on QC/QA, R&D, marketing, parts, fair wages, etc. This is regardless of materials used in the guitars themselves.

You make a good point about being able to pick up a fantastic instrument at the price point mentioned. We think our guitars can absolutely compete with other guitars in a similar or greater price range. There are some inherent benefits in our instruments regarding setup stability and overall durability, but you should ultimately choose an instrument that resonates with you personally. You almost can't go wrong in that price range!


----------



## SamSam

I can guarantee you that these guitars play just as good as you would expect an instrument in their price range to play. They are fantastic playing instruments. I played a few three years ago at Euroblast and haven't forgotten how fantastic they were.

Definite future purchase for me. Later than I had hoped mind! 

Hopefully 2020 will be my year


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Carl Kolchak said:


> I watched that 2019 factory tour vid, and it got me wondering, just why are these guitars as expensive as they? I mean they're essentially just one big piece of some synthoid material, so it's not as though they're paying through the nose for woods. So what's the deal?



No one pays through the nose for wood. Sure, a rare burl might be expensive (relatively) for you or me to buy and then process, but when bought in bulk, which all but the smallest of shops do, it's actually pretty cheap. The common stuff, alder, maple, and even mahogany and ebony, is even cheaper. 

I'd be willing to bet Aristides' tooling and base materials are just as expensive pound for pound. 

You're not paying for materials when you buy a guitar, you're paying for the expertise in making those materials an instrument. Split down into raw a $200 off-brand Strat copy and a Tom Anderson S Classic are about the same.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Carl Kolchak said:


> I watched that 2019 factory tour vid, and it got me wondering, just why are these guitars as expensive as they? I mean they're essentially just one big piece of some synthoid material, so it's not as though they're paying through the nose for woods. So what's the deal?



I mean if it's that cheap and simple you should be able to do it from home!

So if you can't think about all the reasons why and add up how much it would cost you to be able to do it.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

SamSam said:


> I can guarantee you that these guitars play just as good as you would expect an instrument in their price range to play. They are fantastic playing instruments. I played a few three years ago at Euroblast and haven't forgotten how fantastic they were.
> 
> Definite future purchase for me. Later than I had hoped mind!
> 
> Hopefully 2020 will be my year



Did you find that there was a definite increase in sustain when you were playing one? I ask b/c I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to be spending my tax returns next year.


----------



## Septima

Hi there! I'm considering putting an order on a Aristides guitar, hopefully at the beginning of 2020.

I've been using guitars with active pickups (EMG 81/85, 808X) for a while, which is partly why I've been set on a 070R with Fishman Fluence Moderns (FFMs). At the same time the 070SR seems like a good choice with regard to ergonomics, but the FFMs aren't available in that format. What's SSO's opinion on the available 070SR pickup options (BKP Aristides Customs, Lundgren M-series, ...)?

Cheers


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Septima said:


> Hi there! I'm considering putting an order on a Aristides guitar, hopefully at the beginning of 2020.
> 
> I've been using guitars with active pickups (EMG 81/85, 808X) for a while, which is partly why I've been set on a 070R with Fishman Fluence Moderns (FFMs). At the same time the 070SR seems like a good choice with regard to ergonomics, but the FFMs aren't available in that format. What's SSO's opinion on the available 070SR pickup options (BKP Aristides Customs, Lundgren M-series, ...)?
> 
> Cheers


I only have experience with an 070R that came loaded with Fishman Moderns but be cautious of any advice given on a particular set when you're putting it in an Aristides if that person didn't also have it in an Aristides themselves. Every set I've tried in mine has sounded DRASTICALLY different than that set did in mahogany or swamp ash (what most of my other guitars are). The difference was bigger than the one between mahogany and swamp ash even. It is a huge difference. I still don't understand what all the Aristides body does to pickup sets but it makes finding the right set a pain imo. I put Elysian Trident IIs in mine on a whim and I like the sound better than anything else I've tried in there (Fishman Moderns, Fishman Keith Merrows, Guitarmory Polaris, and Guitarmory Orion). Some of the ones I tried in there I enjoy quite a lot but NOT in that guitar. That guitar changed their EQ profile too much. It's like they weren't the same pickups anymore.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

LeviathanKiller said:


> I only have experience with an 070R that came loaded with Fishman Moderns but be cautious of any advice given on a particular set when you're putting it in an Aristides if that person didn't also have it in an Aristides themselves. Every set I've tried in mine has sounded DRASTICALLY different than that set did in mahogany or swamp ash (what most of my other guitars are). The difference was bigger than the one between mahogany and swamp ash even. It is a huge difference. I still don't understand what all the Aristides body does to pickup sets but it makes finding the right set a pain imo. I put Elysian Trident IIs in mine on a whim and I like the sound better than anything else I've tried in there (Fishman Moderns, Fishman Keith Merrows, Guitarmory Polaris, and Guitarmory Orion). Some of the ones I tried in there I enjoy quite a lot but NOT in that guitar. That guitar changed their EQ profile too much. It's like they weren't the same pickups anymore.



What was it doing to the EQ profiles on those pups?


----------



## Albake21

I just wanted to add something. I had an 060 for a little while about a year ago. It was a simple build with an BKP Aristides set. Till this day, that is by far THE best sounding guitar I've ever owned in my life. Aristides are a bit pricey, but they feel, sound, and play like an expensive sports car. Personally, I feel the price is well justified.


----------



## SamSam

Carl Kolchak said:


> Did you find that there was a definite increase in sustain when you were playing one? I ask b/c I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to be spending my tax returns next year.



I can't say I really noted the sustain any better or worse than other instruments. To be fair sustain is not something I think about too much and would only really notice it if it were poorer than other instruments I own. I focus more on resonance and playability.


----------



## brandonwall

LeviathanKiller said:


> I only have experience with an 070R that came loaded with Fishman Moderns but be cautious of any advice given on a particular set when you're putting it in an Aristides if that person didn't also have it in an Aristides themselves. Every set I've tried in mine has sounded DRASTICALLY different than that set did in mahogany or swamp ash (what most of my other guitars are). The difference was bigger than the one between mahogany and swamp ash even. It is a huge difference. I still don't understand what all the Aristides body does to pickup sets but it makes finding the right set a pain imo. I put Elysian Trident IIs in mine on a whim and I like the sound better than anything else I've tried in there (Fishman Moderns, Fishman Keith Merrows, Guitarmory Polaris, and Guitarmory Orion). Some of the ones I tried in there I enjoy quite a lot but NOT in that guitar. That guitar changed their EQ profile too much. It's like they weren't the same pickups anymore.



This is incredibly accurate. Generally speaking, if there's a particular pickup set that you enjoy, you'll likely enjoy it in our guitars. That being said, it's not always the case, and I've certainly had pickups that I don't like in other guitars that sound great, to my ears, in an Aristides guitar. Everyone has a different opinion, different tastes, different ears, etc., but I feel like our guitars do a good job of pushing the pickup toward a bright, clear sound. It's hard to put into words, but there's something about our guitars that have some interesting pickup mojo (phrase shamelessly stolen from an Arnold video).

Septima, unless budget is out of the equation, I'd advise you to go with whatever you prefer most when it comes to the 070R or 070RS. Every person deals with comfort and scale length in a different way, but the ultimate test for any guitar is whether or not you want to pick it up and play it on a regular basis. If you're located in Stockholm, I'd heavily advise setting up a time to visit our factory and spend some time with both an 070R and 070RS. Free coffee on us. 

As far as sustain is concerned, I wouldn't say that our guitars have more sustain than other guitars on the market. I think one of the things that people notice right off the bat is how acoustically loud our guitars are. Every Aristides I own is significantly louder, from an acoustic standpoint, than any of my other non-hollow electrics. I personally feel like this attribute is amplified with our Raw Series.


----------



## jephjacques

I've had two Aristides 8s now with different pickups in them (BKPs in one, EMG 57/66 in the other). I'm familiar with the sound of both in "traditional" guitars and I wouldn't say the Aristides made them sound drastically different. I would agree that Aristides tend to be bright and clear, that's certainly been the case with the ones I've played.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

brandonwall said:


> I personally feel like this attribute is amplified with our Raw Series.



Speaking of which, can a "RAW" be ordered in a solid color other than the ones that are currently listed on your site as a custom order?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Carl Kolchak said:


> What was it doing to the EQ profiles on those pups?





LeviathanKiller said:


> I still don't understand what all the Aristides body does to pickup sets



One of the sets seemed a bit more compressed and brighter with less bottom end. Another set just sounded like absolute crap honestly.
I think it does more than one thing but I think that at least one of those things is shifting the entire EQ profile towards the brighter side. If the pickup you want is already tight and bright, I'd probably avoid it in an Aristides.


----------



## Avedas

Albake21 said:


> I just wanted to add something. I had an 060 for a little while about a year ago. It was a simple build with an BKP Aristides set. Till this day, that is by far THE best sounding guitar I've ever owned in my life. Aristides are a bit pricey, but they feel, sound, and play like an expensive sports car. Personally, I feel the price is well justified.


Speaking of which, what is the BKP Aristides like?


----------



## A-Branger

Carl Kolchak said:


> I was wondering, b/c for the price 2.5K -3K, you could get something pretty nice from a US/Jap custom shop. Not knocking the brand, but seeing how how everything's just pulled from a "one each" mold they just seem sort of pricey when compared to something you could get from lets say the Schecter Custom Shop.



you know they are other countries than US/JAP than can make a good guitar too no?

take the country of origin=quality mentality out of your head

they might not use wood, but they still need a lot of work. Think about the guitar coming out of the mold in a similar fasshion toa guitar coming out of a full body CNC. 

they might dont need all the wood prep/glue work, but they still need a lot of sanding, prep, fretboard/frets and all the process for it, paint and finish, routing for wahtever electronics you are asking, electronics, settup, ect.... theres still a lot of work to be done on them.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

LeviathanKiller said:


> One of the sets seemed a bit more compressed and brighter with less bottom end. Another set just sounded like absolute crap honestly.
> I think it does more than one thing but I think that at least one of those things is shifting the entire EQ profile towards the brighter side. If the pickup you want is already tight and bright, I'd probably avoid it in an Aristides.



Maybe a DiMarzio SD then?


----------



## c7spheres

I'm curious. If you dropped one of these guitars would it chip or crack? It seem like it's brittle like clay. I doubt that's the case based on what I've read, but I wonder how strong they are. It seems like they could crack or something. I asked my buddy who has an 080 and he says it's super light and strong, but I wonder if there's any videos or anything of them just demonstrating the material under abuse. I'm really gassing over an 070 with a Floyd. I like that little cutout on the top too. I always thought that would be cool because sometimes I jab my finger into the body right there.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Honestly, it takes quite the force to pierce through the guitar's exoskeleton. Finish will damage like any other, of course, but to rip a hole through a carbon / glass fiber shell like you have in these guitars is quite the chore. Arium is quite soft, so there isn't that much abuse it can take, hence the outer shell, which can, and will, take all sorts of it unless you're just hellbent on wrecking the guitar...


----------



## narad

I'm not going to be happy until I see some videos of trucks rolling over exoskeletons or some fat guys walking on them like a bridge. Like those old school promo vids.


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> I'm not going to be happy until I see some videos of trucks rolling over exoskeletons or some fat guys walking on them like a bridge. Like those old school promo vids.



Like that Gibson one but all the guitars play perfectly after being driven over.


----------



## brandonwall

Carl Kolchak said:


> Speaking of which, can a "RAW" be ordered in a solid color other than the ones that are currently listed on your site as a custom order?



The Raw Series finishes are currently limited to the ones listed on the site. We've added a few recently that we think help fill in some of the color gaps.


----------



## Albake21

Avedas said:


> Speaking of which, what is the BKP Aristides like?


If I remember correctly, they are based on an already current set, just tweaked a bit for an Aristides. They are super clear, pretty aggressive, and overall very middle of the road for eq with a slight boost in the mids. They just felt perfect for recording high gain stuff on. It's been a year since owning that guitar so I can't really pinpoint the sound anymore, I just remember them being the best I've heard and played. I'm sure there is a demo of them somewhere on youtube.

Also to add to how pickups sound in an Aristides. I always understood it as an Aristides keeping things vanilla and having the pickups sound as they were designed to sound. In other words, the Aristides is a blank plate for the pickups to not be effected by whats on the guitar.


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> Like that Gibson one but all the guitars play perfectly after being driven over.



To be fair, the Gibsons probably played as well as they did before.


----------



## brandonwall

Albake21 said:


> If I remember correctly, they are based on an already current set, just tweaked a bit for an Aristides. They are super clear, pretty aggressive, and overall very middle of the road for eq with a slight boost in the mids. They just felt perfect for recording high gain stuff on. It's been a year since owning that guitar so I can't really pinpoint the sound anymore, I just remember them being the best I've heard and played. I'm sure there is a demo of them somewhere on youtube.
> 
> Also to add to how pickups sound in an Aristides. I always understood it as an Aristides keeping things vanilla and having the pickups sound as they were designed to sound. In other words, the Aristides is a blank plate for the pickups to not be effected by whats on the guitar.



Holy Diver/Emerald.


----------



## Serratus

I'm planning on ordering an 070R in the new year - those new colours are gonna make it really hard to decide!!
I don't normally go for black guitars, but that black raw just looks like a stealth bomber - I love it! 
And I really wanted to see a light blue raw (before they did them!) but now I've seen the purple.....wow!! And the seafoam.....! It's gonna be so hard to decide.... lol


----------



## c7spheres

Fred the Shred said:


> Honestly, it takes quite the force to pierce through the guitar's exoskeleton. Finish will damage like any other, of course, but to rip a hole through a carbon / glass fiber shell like you have in these guitars is quite the chore. Arium is quite soft, so there isn't that much abuse it can take, hence the outer shell, which can, and will, take all sorts of it unless you're just hellbent on wrecking the guitar...


 So they're made of Arium with a carbon glass outer shell then. I see the website and how it's made picture now, so Arium is a type of resin with solids mixed in, pumped into a mold and pressurized. Gotta try one of these.


----------



## bmth4111

brandonwall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Aristides employee here, and I think there are some great discussions going on. Let me throw out some things that have been discussed almost exclusively on Facebook (that's our primary social media platform as Pascal handles everything on Instagram) and make sure everyone here is up-to-date. I've only had an opportunity to look at the latest two pages, so forgive me if I miss anything.
> 
> Aristides Headless - This is coming sooner rather than later. As with all of our models, we'll put our Aristides twist on it, but rest assured that the form factor of a headless guitar and the ergonomic benefits that it can confer are not lost on us. The current plan is to release this as a multiscale model. Given the way our molds work, ordering this as a Custom Series or Raw Series guitar is doable from day one. Please do not misunderstand: this is still in development. You will not see this model at NAMM.
> 
> Tuning Stability - I think a common misconception about our guitars is that the tuning stability is better than guitars made out of wood. There are some circumstances in which our guitars can have heightened tuning stability, but most of those involve not playing the guitar. Fred hit on this topic earlier, but any tuning stability benefits are gained from the reduced movement of the neck compared to some necks made out of wood. The strings on our guitars will still go out of tune at the same rate as other guitars during play.
> 
> Logo Plates - If you have a blank logo plate, reach out to me. The Raw Series comes standard with a black logo plate that sort of obfuscates our logo name and name, but it should still be very visible up close. It's certainly possible that someone could replace our logo plate, but it seems a bit silly.
> 
> NAMM 2020 - We will have a few cool things at NAMM. Folks in the Arium Addicts Facebook group know what we're unveiling at NAMM, and Pascal and I are in a race to regularly spoil new developments there. You can expect to see a new model from us as well as some new options on existing models, along with a build or two that is over-the-top when it comes to the finish.
> 
> I'll try to pay attention to this thread and help answer non-opinion questions when I can, but it's much easier to contact me via Facebook. If you want my Facebook info, just shoot me a PM, and I'll be happy to send it over.
> 
> Cheers!



Any possibility of a 25.5" scale option for the 070 model? Will that be a new option soon? 

Siked that a new model will be released (hope it's a tele shape!).


----------



## brandonwall

bmth4111 said:


> Any possibility of a 25.5" scale option for the 070 model? Will that be a new option soon?
> 
> Siked that a new model will be released (hope it's a tele shape!).



Magic 8-Ball says that one of your predictions is correct.


----------



## Albake21

brandonwall said:


> Magic 8-Ball says that one of your predictions is correct.


On one hand... a 25.5" 070 would be an instant but from me while on the other hand a Tele Aristides sounds absolutely badass.


----------



## brandonwall

Albake21 said:


> On one hand... a 25.5" 070 would be an instant but from me while on the other hand a Tele Aristides sounds absolutely badass.



We could always build you an 060, string it with something heavy, and put an 070 inlay on it.


----------



## Albake21

brandonwall said:


> We could always build you an 060, string it with something heavy, and put an 070 inlay on it.


That would actually be hilarious!


----------



## Bdtunn

Albake21 said:


> That would actually be hilarious!





Albake21 said:


> That would actually be hilarious!



Hahah the backlash from this board would be just pummelling.


----------



## Seabeast2000

prlgmnr said:


> Like that Gibson one but all the guitars play perfectly after being driven over.



The tractor should djent as it rolls over them or not interested.


----------



## bmth4111

A 25.5 telesque shaped 7 string would be the ultimate, with a Floyd of course!


----------



## jephjacques

They reminded me a lot of the Aftermath set, but I don't know if that's truly what they were based on. I'm still shocked at how much I like the EMG 57/66 combo in my 080R, they're still recognizably actives but they have a lot more clarity than the other instruments I tried them in. I bought the guitar expecting to swap them out, honestly, but I'm keeping them in!


----------



## jephjacques

The906 said:


> The tractor should djent as it rolls over them or not interested.



Have you ever heard a tractor engine? It sounds like a meshuggah track already


----------



## Fred the Shred

c7spheres said:


> So they're made of Arium with a carbon glass outer shell then. I see the website and how it's made picture now, so Arium is a type of resin with solids mixed in, pumped into a mold and pressurized. Gotta try one of these.



Exactly - the core material has great acoustic properties, but forget about any kind of optimization regarding its resilience to direct impacts, especially considering the principles behind it. Their sturdiness does rely heavily on the outer shell.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jephjacques said:


> They reminded me a lot of the Aftermath set, but I don't know if that's truly what they were based on. I'm still shocked at how much I like the EMG 57/66 combo in my 080R, they're still recognizably actives but they have a lot more clarity than the other instruments I tried them in. I bought the guitar expecting to swap them out, honestly, but I'm keeping them in!


They mentioned that they use the holy diver/emerald combo for their customs. Ime those pickups are nothing like the aftermaths, especially the holy diver. It's more of a hot rodded JB than a dry tight metallic djent pickup. That being said, it's one of my favorite bkps


----------



## xzacx

25.5 scale 7 would be a done deal for —the longer scale is the only reason I haven't bought one yet. (That, and never finding a 6 string I like without the 12th fret inlay, which is also a hard deal breaker).


----------



## brandonwall

xzacx said:


> 25.5 scale 7 would be a done deal for —the longer scale is the only reason I haven't bought one yet. (That, and never finding a 6 string I like without the 12th fret inlay, which is also a hard deal breaker).



We can absolutely leave the board blank on a build. It's listed as "all clean fretboard" in our online order form, but that just essentially means no inlays.


----------



## MetalDaze

More lefty tiddies


----------



## brandonwall

MetalDaze said:


> More lefty tiddies



070, 080, or both?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Weirdos and their 25.5 scale sevens. 

you guys should be set up so you can roll out multiple scale lengths and multiscale guitars all at once now right?


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> Weirdos and their 25.5 scale sevens.
> 
> you guys should be set up so you can roll out multiple scale lengths and multiscale guitars all at once now right?



Anything that has any sort of effect whatsoever on the shape or length of the guitar pretty much has to be done via a mold. In the event that we release a new model, we would need to put together molds for different scale lengths and multiscale from day one to make it available at launch. It all boils down to the resources required to make it happen and the estimated demand.


----------



## diagrammatiks

brandonwall said:


> Anything that has any sort of effect whatsoever on the shape or length of the guitar pretty much has to be done via a mold. In the event that we release a new model, we would need to put together molds for different scale lengths and multiscale from day one to make it available at launch. It all boils down to the resources required to make it happen and the estimated demand.



Say I’m going to definitely buy a guitar next year. What’s your wink wink estimate that a headless of some kind will be ready? Or is it more of a 2021 thing.


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> Say I’m going to definitely buy a guitar next year. What’s your wink wink estimate that a headless of some kind will be ready? Or is it more of a 2021 thing.



I think it's a solid plan to start saving now.


----------



## MetalDaze

brandonwall said:


> 070, 080, or both?



070S would get an instant order from me.


----------



## Avedas

I like my 25.5 inch seven, but getting something longer is part of the reason I'm considering an Aristides next year. Reallllly curious what the headless might look like


----------



## Albake21

I already know I'm going to be turned off by a headless Aristides. Their headstock, especially the S model, is one of my favorites. Always reminded me of a futuristic looking Ibanez Wizard (which is my favorite headstock). I'm all for more choices though!


----------



## Carl Kolchak

A 7 string ver of the 020 would be pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Avedas

I'm most likely going to go with an 070R. Right now Black is looking the best, but I'm curious to see more new colors.


----------



## bmth4111

I wonder if raw swirl multi colors will ever happen. A anthracite black mix would be insane.


----------



## gunshow86de

diagrammatiks said:


> What’s your wink wink estimate that a headless of some kind will be ready? Or is it more of a 2021 thing.





brandonwall said:


> I think it's a solid plan to start saving now.


----------



## c7spheres

Just played an Aristides for the first time tonight, unplugged. My buddys 080 26.5-28 scale, fixed bridge. I gotta say this is one of the best guitars I've ever played in my 30 years of playing. I've had Parkers, many customs, ibanez's and a lot of other stuff too. I've played top masterbuilt Jacksons, Gibson's, ESP's, Fenders etc. and this is easily in the top 5, maybe even top 2 or 3. I can't even handle large scales and this felt almost effortless to transition between it and my normal 25.5 scale. I think the parallel fret was at the 9th fret. I've had trouble in the past with 26.5 and 26.75 scale even. It was also my first time playing a fanned fret and first experience with a Righlite fret board. I'm an Ebony fanboy for sure and the Richlite made me not care about it. The fanned fret is something I could see being open to with my own scale length chosen. Acoustically this guitar sounds really good and as weird as it sounds it does have a woody tone. It's a very snappy guitar to play too. The action was ridiculously low and the strings were tight, not buzzy at all and could take a good amount of picking force before buzzing out. Easily setup-able to make it perfect for me I'm sure. He had it tuned with a low E,B,E type tuning. This guitar is on my radar for the future. I've heard only good things about these guitars and the company and they seem to all be true. If they just keep doing what they are doing and keep offering what they are without getting stupid like so many company's do I can see myself getting a couple of them someday. A main one and a backup. I'm truly impressed with this guitar. I'd get a 7 string though if I did get one. The neck even on the 8 felt really comfortable and had a satin feeling finish. No sticky! All I can say is this is probably the guitars of the future regarding sustainability and consistency. The only thing I gotta know now is how it sounds on my rig and I'd imagine would need to try different pickups to get it just right. The only thing that is of any concern would be long term how the material hold up to age and how easy repairs could be done if something like a trem height stud needed to be replaced etc as I'd probably get a trem on mine. It seems like a workable material though. Definitely at the top of my list for interests in future guitar purchases.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

bmth4111 said:


> I wonder if raw swirl multi colors will ever happen. A anthracite black mix would be insane.



If they agreed to the idea you could get it swirled by one of the UK guys. It would cost a lot but would be so awesome. Can you swirl a richlite fretboard?






This would look great on one.


----------



## brandonwall

c7spheres said:


> Just played an Aristides for the first time tonight, unplugged. My buddys 080 26.5-28 scale, fixed bridge. I gotta say this is one of the best guitars I've ever played in my 30 years of playing. I've had Parkers, many customs, ibanez's and a lot of other stuff too. I've played top masterbuilt Jacksons, Gibson's, ESP's, Fenders etc. and this is easily in the top 5, maybe even top 2 or 3. I can't even handle large scales and this felt almost effortless to transition between it and my normal 25.5 scale. I think the parallel fret was at the 9th fret. I've had trouble in the past with 26.5 and 26.75 scale even. It was also my first time playing a fanned fret and first experience with a Righlite fret board. I'm an Ebony fanboy for sure and the Richlite made me not care about it. The fanned fret is something I could see being open to with my own scale length chosen. Acoustically this guitar sounds really good and as weird as it sounds it does have a woody tone. It's a very snappy guitar to play too. The action was ridiculously low and the strings were tight, not buzzy at all and could take a good amount of picking force before buzzing out. Easily setup-able to make it perfect for me I'm sure. He had it tuned with a low E,B,E type tuning. This guitar is on my radar for the future. I've heard only good things about these guitars and the company and they seem to all be true. If they just keep doing what they are doing and keep offering what they are without getting stupid like so many company's do I can see myself getting a couple of them someday. A main one and a backup. I'm truly impressed with this guitar. I'd get a 7 string though if I did get one. The neck even on the 8 felt really comfortable and had a satin feeling finish. No sticky! All I can say is this is probably the guitars of the future regarding sustainability and consistency. The only thing I gotta know now is how it sounds on my rig and I'd imagine would need to try different pickups to get it just right. The only thing that is of any concern would be long term how the material hold up to age and how easy repairs could be done if something like a trem height stud needed to be replaced etc as I'd probably get a trem on mine. It seems like a workable material though. Definitely at the top of my list for interests in future guitar purchases.



I love the review, my friend! Thank you for that. I've shared it with the team at the factory.

The 080 and 080S models are designed to give you the experience you're talking about. A neck shape that's comfortable, scale lengths that compliment the tuning, and all of our usual hardware appointments. If you get a chance to play it again through an amp, modeler, etc., definitely let me know your thoughts!

Lorcan, I would honestly heavily tape off the fretboard and make accommodations to ensure that the paint doesn't get inside of the guitar through the backplate, routed holes, etc. Ripping out the beautiful factory wiring to paint a guitar would hurt my soul, haha.

Coincidentally, one of our artists has asked for a swirl finish recently, and we're thinking about the best way to approach it. Hopefully we decide it's in our wheelhouse, and we have something to share in the future!


----------



## Avedas

Whaaaaaaat

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3KKyMDpQKT/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## spudmunkey

brandonwall said:


> Coincidentally, one of our artists has asked for a swirl finish recently, and we're thinking about the best way to approach it. Hopefully we decide it's in our wheelhouse, and we have something to share in the future!



If, instead of a swirled paint job, would your manufacturing process allow for the actual exterior outermost material to be comprised of swirled materials?

For example, Byrne Electrical made a swirled case for one of their table top power units, and from what I understand, it's the material that's actualy swirled, and not just a painted/dipped finish.
https://www.instagram.com/p/B2FGaG-hawg/?hl=en


----------



## c7spheres

brandonwall said:


> I love the review, my friend! Thank you for that. I've shared it with the team at the factory.
> 
> The 080 and 080S models are designed to give you the experience you're talking about. A neck shape that's comfortable, scale lengths that compliment the tuning, and all of our usual hardware appointments. If you get a chance to play it again through an amp, modeler, etc., definitely let me know your thoughts!



Thanks! I meant every word of it. I definitely will let you know for sure if I get the chance to play it through an amp. I hope to because that will certainly give me an idea of the way the material works, sounds and feels. 
- I know this is a very difficult thing to explain, but do you have any thoughts on how pickups are generally affected in these guitars? Do pickups tend to be brighter, darker, etc.? Is it similar to any type / weight of wood? I do like the wieight also on these guitars too, btw.


----------



## brandonwall

spudmunkey said:


> If, instead of a swirled paint job, would your manufacturing process allow for the actual exterior outermost material to be comprised of swirled materials?
> 
> For example, Byrne Electrical made a swirled case for one of their table top power units, and from what I understand, it's the material that's actualy swirled, and not just a painted/dipped finish.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B2FGaG-hawg/?hl=en



If we changed up how we dyed the Raw Series, possibly, but it honestly seems a lot easier to do it via paint.


----------



## brandonwall

c7spheres said:


> Thanks! I meant every word of it. I definitely will let you know for sure if I get the chance to play it through an amp. I hope to because that will certainly give me an idea of the way the material works, sounds and feels.
> - I know this is a very difficult thing to explain, but do you have any thoughts on how pickups are generally affected in these guitars? Do pickups tend to be brighter, darker, etc.? Is it similar to any type / weight of wood? I do like the wieight also on these guitars too, btw.



Pickups can be really subjective, but we regularly hear customers talk about brightness and clarity. Everyone has different ears, so our general thought is that if you like a certain set of pickups, we think you'll love them in our guitars. If you like the weight now, just wait until we release the he-yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, wait a second...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

brandonwall said:


> Lorcan, I would honestly heavily tape off the fretboard and make accommodations to ensure that the paint doesn't get inside of the guitar through the backplate, routed holes, etc. Ripping out the beautiful factory wiring to paint a guitar would hurt my soul, haha.
> 
> Coincidentally, one of our artists has asked for a swirl finish recently, and we're thinking about the best way to approach it. Hopefully we decide it's in our wheelhouse, and we have something to share in the future!



I forgot about the back plate. Thats a challenge trying to work that one out!


----------



## c7spheres

brandonwall said:


> Pickups can be really subjective, but we regularly hear customers talk about brightness and clarity. Everyone has different ears, so our general thought is that if you like a certain set of pickups, we think you'll love them in our guitars. If you like the weight now, just wait until we release the he-yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, wait a second...



Uh, oh. I like them heavy. Please don't change it, or at least please still offer what you currently have. I'm getting worried now : ) I like 9lbs guitars.
- I had a question though. Can you guys use pickups like EMG and Fishmans / Blackuts that are that big soapbar style without the ear tabs? You know the one's that are just a rectangle shape route. I didn't see any in the gallery like that and currently use 707's which aren't available in that "normal" style and may also try the Fluence Steph set too. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## prlgmnr

What's the fingerboard made of on that fretless?


----------



## Albake21

prlgmnr said:


> What's the fingerboard made of on that fretless?


They posted on IG that it was stainless steel.


----------



## brandonwall

c7spheres said:


> Uh, oh. I like them heavy. Please don't change it, or at least please still offer what you currently have. I'm getting worried now : ) I like 9lbs guitars.
> - I had a question though. Can you guys use pickups like EMG and Fishmans / Blackuts that are that big soapbar style without the ear tabs? You know the one's that are just a rectangle shape route. I didn't see any in the gallery like that and currently use 707's which aren't available in that "normal" style and may also try the Fluence Steph set too.
> Thanks for the input.



Noted. I'll put rocks in the control cavity of your he-llishly awesome first order.

Albake21 nailed it. I need to make it a point to visit Scott and try that guitar out...


----------



## c7spheres

brandonwall said:


> Noted. I'll put rocks in the control cavity of your he-llishly awesome first order.
> 
> Albake21 nailed it. I need to make it a point to visit Scott and try that guitar out...


 haha : ) I'm watching the factory tour video on YouTube. What a great process. Now that I know there's custom inlays too, I'm getting ideas I should deny myself, but can't. I need to save more money for what I got in mind. Once I get closer I'll be asking more questions for sure. These are looking better every time I see them. I'm gonna have to sell some stuff now to step up the cashflow.


----------



## brandonwall

c7spheres said:


> haha : ) I'm watching the factory tour video on YouTube. What a great process. Now that I know there's custom inlays too, I'm getting ideas I should deny myself, but can't. I need to save more money for what I got in mind. Once I get closer I'll be asking more questions for sure. These are looking better every time I see them. I'm gonna have to sell some stuff now to step up the cashflow.



I feel like I keep repeating this, but I mean it with all sincerity: we absolutely appreciate your compliments. A lot of custom options aren't currently listed on our website, such as custom inlays, because of the need for us to accurately vet and price those on the front end, but they're certainly possible. As always, if you have crazy ideas, feel free to contact us via email or Facebook. I personally love pestering Pascal until he gives in on crazy ideas.


----------



## c7spheres

brandonwall said:


> I feel like I keep repeating this, but I mean it with all sincerity: we absolutely appreciate your compliments. A lot of custom options aren't currently listed on our website, such as custom inlays, because of the need for us to accurately vet and price those on the front end, but they're certainly possible. As always, if you have crazy ideas, feel free to contact us via email or Facebook. I personally love pestering Pascal until he gives in on crazy ideas.


 Thanks, I'll be in contact about the specifics after I get closer to the cash goal. I know I'm not in that area quite yet, but I will be in touch about it. 
-On a side note I'm curious about, Is there any type of warranty or guarantee in the odd case something goes wrong? I doubt something like this happens very often, but as a new type of production material and process it's difficult to say how the test of time will fair with this. Stuff like glues/epoxys can give way over time or maybe a delamination can occur etc. I use to own an original Parker Fly Deluxe around 1994 maybe?, it was the future of guitars. It turned out years later there were issues with fret epoxy giving out and frets falling off etc. and when the bridge screws stripped it was a massive ordeal for the company which eventually led to the elimination of that version of that guitar etc. I just get a little worried about stuff I don't know about and think some type of warranty seems like a piece of mind or at least to know things like a trem screw stripping out or something like that can at least be repaired somehow. To be clear and resectfully, I don't have any doubt in the product but more of an unkown about the ability for the guitars to be repaired etc. Any info you can offer in regards to that would be reassuring. In the meantime I'll be working on figuring out what I'm going to sell off to raise my cash flow : )


----------



## brandonwall

c7spheres said:


> Thanks, I'll be in contact about the specifics after I get closer to the cash goal. I know I'm not in that area quite yet, but I will be in touch about it.
> -On a side note I'm curious about, Is there any type of warranty or guarantee in the odd case something goes wrong? I doubt something like this happens very often, but as a new type of production material and process it's difficult to say how the test of time will fair with this. Stuff like glues/epoxys can give way over time or maybe a delamination can occur etc. I use to own an original Parker Fly Deluxe around 1994 maybe?, it was the future of guitars. It turned out years later there were issues with fret epoxy giving out and frets falling off etc. and when the bridge screws stripped it was a massive ordeal for the company which eventually led to the elimination of that version of that guitar etc. I just get a little worried about stuff I don't know about and think some type of warranty seems like a piece of mind or at least to know things like a trem screw stripping out or something like that can at least be repaired somehow. To be clear and resectfully, I don't have any doubt in the product but more of an unkown about the ability for the guitars to be repaired etc. Any info you can offer in regards to that would be reassuring. In the meantime I'll be working on figuring out what I'm going to sell off to raise my cash flow : )



That's a totally fair question! We don't really have an official warranty at the moment. That being said, we absolutely stand behind our work, and in my time with the company, I've never seen the need for us to do any sort of warranty work. In my time with the company, I've had one customer complaint regarding fret height and just to avoid any issues with shipping charges and customs fees, we elected to offer to pay for a fret leveling at a local luthier. The customer didn't take us up on the offer.

In terms of longer term support, I feel like our guitars have done a good job of withstanding the test of time with regard to durability. I've got a pre-Richlite 010 and 020 that look, feel, and play just as good as our current offerings. Most luthiers should be able to perform any sort of necessary repairs or maintenance that you need. Just be selective in your choice of luthier, as I saw pictures from one who used the wrong length of screw when replacing a pickup and drilled it through the body, and you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## c7spheres

brandonwall said:


> That's a totally fair question! We don't really have an official warranty at the moment. That being said, we absolutely stand behind our work, and in my time with the company, I've never seen the need for us to do any sort of warranty work. In my time with the company, I've had one customer complaint regarding fret height and just to avoid any issues with shipping charges and customs fees, we elected to offer to pay for a fret leveling at a local luthier. The customer didn't take us up on the offer.
> 
> In terms of longer term support, I feel like our guitars have done a good job of withstanding the test of time with regard to durability. I've got a pre-Richlite 010 and 020 that look, feel, and play just as good as our current offerings. Most luthiers should be able to perform any sort of necessary repairs or maintenance that you need. Just be selective in your choice of luthier, as I saw pictures from one who used the wrong length of screw when replacing a pickup and drilled it through the body, and you should be perfectly fine.


 Good to know. I'm curious though if the Arium responds well to expoxy's and stuff in case that needs to happen. Most luthiers probably have no idea how to work with Arium. I guess my concern is that If a trem post or something gets loose and has to be repaired or replaced if that's actually repairable or not. I'm curious if any testing or experimenting has been done in regards to this. It just seems inevitable that eventually something's got to giveout. I figure a common thing would be from a trem post getting loose then needing to be refitted or something. Just curious. Thanks again for your responces. I really apprefciate it.


----------



## brandonwall

c7spheres said:


> Good to know. I'm curious though if the Arium responds well to expoxy's and stuff in case that needs to happen. Most luthiers probably have no idea how to work with Arium. I guess my concern is that If a trem post or something gets loose and has to be repaired or replaced if that's actually repairable or not. I'm curious if any testing or experimenting has been done in regards to this. It just seems inevitable that eventually something's got to giveout. I figure a common thing would be from a trem post getting loose then needing to be refitted or something. Just curious. Thanks again for your responces. I really apprefciate it.



Great thoughts! No need for thanks, my friend. Happy to help when and where I can.

I haven't personally dove into the details of some of the repair scenarios that I've heard about, but they all arose from physical damage being caused to the guitar. I've never heard of a trem post needing repair or anything that would require a significant repair to the body. I've had two of my Aristides take a tumble and the damage was limited to a small knick in a tuner from one and a barely noticeable mark on the top of a Richlite fretboard from another that crashed down into a volume pedal.


----------



## c7spheres

brandonwall said:


> Great thoughts! No need for thanks, my friend. Happy to help when and where I can.
> 
> I haven't personally dove into the details of some of the repair scenarios that I've heard about, but they all arose from physical damage being caused to the guitar. I've never heard of a trem post needing repair or anything that would require a significant repair to the body. I've had two of my Aristides take a tumble and the damage was limited to a small knick in a tuner from one and a barely noticeable mark on the top of a Richlite fretboard from another that crashed down into a volume pedal.


 Good to know. If I could give an example of things that happend to me in the past with a wood guitar I had. It's actually happend a twice over the years. I had the trem post height screw's collar actually snap off while adjusting it and was left with a broken screw in my guitar. Upon removeingthe trem the screw still couldn't be removed as it somehow was cross threaded in there. I took it to a luthier and he tried drilling it out but couldn't so he had to replace the trem post anchors in the body of the guitar. The first time this happened it went pretty smooth and they just pulled it out and put a new one in, The sencond time it happened they had to drill through the back of the guitar, punch it out, fill the hoel with a dowel rod, redrill etc. This is something that in my own paranoia fear might happen again and just wonder if that's something replaceable on this guitar if there were some type of corss threading to happend o a tremp stud, or a similar situation. In this case it wouldn't have naything to do with the guitar so much as a problem with hardware, but it does happen. Don't want to press you to hard for info or consume to much of your time, but any insight is appreciated on anything that may have been done or experimented on with this material and how it holds up to these sort of oddball situations.


----------



## brandonwall

c7spheres said:


> Good to know. If I could give an example of things that happend to me in the past with a wood guitar I had. It's actually happend a twice over the years. I had the trem post height screw's collar actually snap off while adjusting it and was left with a broken screw in my guitar. Upon removeingthe trem the screw still couldn't be removed as it somehow was cross threaded in there. I took it to a luthier and he tried drilling it out but couldn't so he had to replace the trem post anchors in the body of the guitar. The first time this happened it went pretty smooth and they just pulled it out and put a new one in, The sencond time it happened they had to drill through the back of the guitar, punch it out, fill the hoel with a dowel rod, redrill etc. This is something that in my own paranoia fear might happen again and just wonder if that's something replaceable on this guitar if there were some type of corss threading to happend o a tremp stud, or a similar situation. In this case it wouldn't have naything to do with the guitar so much as a problem with hardware, but it does happen. Don't want to press you to hard for info or consume to much of your time, but any insight is appreciated on anything that may have been done or experimented on with this material and how it holds up to these sort of oddball situations.



Totally understandable. Let me ask around and see what I can find regarding aftermarket repairs that have been done!


----------



## bmth4111

Hopefully a true modular mold system would come on the future!
So new body's and necks can be interchanged. 

I am currently dying to buy a aristides but want to wait until the unveiling of the new products/options at namm. I want to pull the trigger but if a 25.5 scale option drops after I order a 070r I will loose it hahah.

The raw black is just absolute sex.


----------



## c7spheres

bmth4111 said:


> Hopefully a true modular mold system would come on the future!
> So new body's and necks can be interchanged.
> 
> I am currently dying to buy a aristides but want to wait until the unveiling of the new products/options at namm. I want to pull the trigger but if a 25.5 scale option drops after I order a 070r I will loose it hahah.
> 
> The raw black is just absolute sex.


 My dad use to work in the injection modeling indusry. I asked him about this and he said that it all depends on the plastics used if they are able to be repaired properly, He also said there's usually something to fix just about anything. There's some type of plastic welding or something that you can literally inject into holes and sruff and it wll bond with ceratin plastics. It's not an epoxy or glue, it's an actual liquid plastic formulated to bond and repair another type of plastic. Apparently it's not just liquid plastic of the same plastics used but a special formula for binding with an already set and molded plastic that is chemically made to bond to that specific formula. Some type of chemistry stuff beyond me for sure, but it is promising that this is usually possible.
- I'm still saving for an Aristides at this point, but I'm still exceited to see what this new stuff is going to be too. Labrynth is a great movie btw.


----------



## brandonwall

bmth4111 said:


> Hopefully a true modular mold system would come on the future!
> So new body's and necks can be interchanged.
> 
> I am currently dying to buy a aristides but want to wait until the unveiling of the new products/options at namm. I want to pull the trigger but if a 25.5 scale option drops after I order a 070r I will loose it hahah.
> 
> The raw black is just absolute sex.



If your interest is mostly in 7's, our NAMM unveilings may not be up your alley. We spoiled a few things for our owners group today, but the biggest unveilings at NAMM will be related to expanded hardware offerings and a new model that will only be a 6-string model at launch.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^Owners group? I own an Aristides 060sr, and would like to see this arium-tele you speak of  Before my guitar came Pascal mentioned a group on facebook or something. Is that what you mean? I don't facebook. I refuse to, really. Is there anyway I can see a pic of this new model? By the way, I never did a new guitar day for my 060 here on SS.org. Perhaps I should, but here she is in all her glory right before she got to me...


----------



## brandonwall

TheUnvanquished said:


> ^^^Owners group? I own an Aristides 060sr, and would like to see this arium-tele you speak of  Before my guitar came Pascal mentioned a group on facebook or something. Is that what you mean? I don't facebook. I refuse to, really. Is there anyway I can see a pic of this new model? By the way, I never did a new guitar day for my 060 here on SS.org. Perhaps I should, but here she is in all her glory right before she got to me...
> 
> View attachment 73438



First of all, that 060RS is amazing! I have one in the same color in Drop B, and it's so much fun to play. Yours is absolutely sick with the fretboard that's almost blank!

Second, the owners group, Arium Addicts, is a Facebook group that is a partnership between the community and the company. A lot of our early announcements/leaks/spoilers come out there first given that the group is comprised of Aristides owners. I totally get the aversion to Facebook. That's one of the reasons I'm trying to remain active here given that it seems like there's a significant presence on SSO.

I can't leak pics of the new model yet.  I'll say this much: if you're looking for something inspired by classic electric guitars, it could be up your alley.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Okay, okay. Sounds good. I guess I can be patient. I'm thinking standard scale, martian rust paint, maybe some single coil pups for the next one. I told Pascal I'll be ordering again, but after the new stuff is out. Just in case any of the new options, or the new model speak to me. Plus it gives me time to save up some more money.


----------



## I play music

brandonwall said:


> First of all, that 060RS is amazing! I have one in the same color in Drop B, and it's so much fun to play. Yours is absolutely sick with the fretboard that's almost blank!
> 
> Second, the owners group, Arium Addicts, is a Facebook group that is a partnership between the community and the company. A lot of our early announcements/leaks/spoilers come out there first given that the group is comprised of Aristides owners. I totally get the aversion to Facebook. That's one of the reasons I'm trying to remain active here given that it seems like there's a significant presence on SSO.
> 
> I can't leak pics of the new model yet.  I'll say this much: if you're looking for something inspired by classic electric guitars, it could be up your alley.


Even if you have Facebook, they make you explain how you can contribute to the group or they don't even let you in. Like if potentially throwing a lot of my money at them was not enough to let me see upcoming models


----------



## brandonwall

I play music said:


> Even if you have Facebook, they make you explain how you can contribute to the group or they don't even let you in. Like if potentially throwing a lot of my money at them was not enough to let me see upcoming models



Hey, dude! I definitely apologize if you've had a difficult time joining Arium Addicts. The founders made a decision to only allow owners into the group, and I can respect and understand the decision. As such, we try to share information about upcoming models, finishes, hardware additions, etc. in that group before the general public as a way of thanking folks for their patronage. Once we've given our owners a heads up, we then like to share the information on our official Facebook page and Instagram.

All of that being said, shoot me a PM if you own an Aristides and need an invite to Arium Addicts. I'll be happy to do it!


----------



## bmth4111

c7spheres said:


> My dad use to work in the injection modeling indusry. I asked him about this and he said that it all depends on the plastics used if they are able to be repaired properly, He also said there's usually something to fix just about anything. There's some type of plastic welding or something that you can literally inject into holes and sruff and it wll bond with ceratin plastics. It's not an epoxy or glue, it's an actual liquid plastic formulated to bond and repair another type of plastic. Apparently it's not just liquid plastic of the same plastics used but a special formula for binding with an already set and molded plastic that is chemically made to bond to that specific formula. Some type of chemistry stuff beyond me for sure, but it is promising that this is usually possible.
> - I'm still saving for an Aristides at this point, but I'm still exceited to see what this new stuff is going to be too. Labrynth is a great movie btw.




That's great to here. I can just imagine interchanging headstock and bodies. 

But yeah! A labrynth remake would be amazing. I mean the new dark crystal series came out pretty good.


----------



## c7spheres

bmth4111 said:


> That's great to here. I can just imagine interchanging headstock and bodies.
> 
> But yeah! A labrynth remake would be amazing. I mean the new dark crystal series came out pretty good.


 Oh crap, I forgot about that . I gotta check it out.


----------



## axxessdenied

I play music said:


> Even if you have Facebook, they make you explain how you can contribute to the group or they don't even let you in. Like if potentially throwing a lot of my money at them was not enough to let me see upcoming models



https://www.facebook.com/groups/2098390103617003/

Here is the group you want to join.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I play music said:


> Even if you have Facebook, they make you explain how you can contribute to the group or they don't even let you in. Like if potentially throwing a lot of my money at them was not enough to let me see upcoming models



Arium Addicts was originally intended as this Aristides owners fan club - think it was Paul who came up with it IIRC, not sure if @brandonwall will remember -, and since it gained traction pretty fast, was made officially into an owners only affair, not due to some ill will or snobbery, but rather because we (and by we I mean customers / artists / the company guys themselves) have a super chill thing happening that is really everything but professional in many cases, and folks there have many an inside joke that may come across horribly wrong when you're unfamiliar with things when it really has no negativity attached. @axxessdenied linked you to a group that has basically all the people from AA in there as well as anyone who likes and takes an interest in the brand.  He happens to have great boobies too, so I'd join the group and abuse him if I were you.


----------



## ikarus

Also there is no photo of the new model in the group.


----------



## Fred the Shred

And it's quite unlikely to exist there for a bit, as they are super anal with the quality aspects, ensuring things are 100% before they even take the chance of getting the mold done, and will be all over the proto to check if it's exactly what they're aiming for, to be honest. It's actually something I quite like about them.


----------



## brandonwall

Fred the Shred said:


> And it's quite unlikely to exist there for a bit, as they are super anal with the quality aspects, ensuring things are 100% before they even take the chance of getting the mold done, and will be all over the proto to check if it's exactly what they're aiming for, to be honest. It's actually something I quite like about them.



Bingo! You nailed it, Fred. As soon as the prototype receives the stamp of approval and we snap some photos, I'll be happy to share that media here.


----------



## ikarus

Fred the Shred said:


> And it's quite unlikely to exist there for a bit, as they are super anal with the quality aspects, ensuring things are 100% before they even take the chance of getting the mold done, and will be all over the proto to check if it's exactly what they're aiming for, to be honest. It's actually something I quite like about them.



Yes i know Fred, I am in the group as well. The comment was pointed towards the people who thought there are already pictures in the group.


----------



## I play music

axxessdenied said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2098390103617003/
> 
> Here is the group you want to join.





Fred the Shred said:


> Arium Addicts was originally intended as this Aristides owners fan club - think it was Paul who came up with it IIRC, not sure if @brandonwall will remember -, and since it gained traction pretty fast, was made officially into an owners only affair, not due to some ill will or snobbery, but rather because we (and by we I mean customers / artists / the company guys themselves) have a super chill thing happening that is really everything but professional in many cases, and folks there have many an inside joke that may come across horribly wrong when you're unfamiliar with things when it really has no negativity attached. @axxessdenied linked you to a group that has basically all the people from AA in there as well as anyone who likes and takes an interest in the brand.  He happens to have great boobies too, so I'd join the group and abuse him if I were you.


Ok thanks, just interested in information, no need to feel part of a some community. For me it would be best if they just put the info on their homepage but looks like people already order something for months until it makes its way on the homepage. I wouldn't want to order something with the feel that others in some community group might have already information about a new model that I might like even more and just don't know about. However looks like others (like you) like it that way and it's just not for me.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I play music said:


> Ok thanks, just interested in information, no need to feel part of a some community. For me it would be best if they just put the info on their homepage but looks like people already order something for months until it makes its way on the homepage. I wouldn't want to order something with the feel that others in some community group might have already information about a new model that I might like even more and just don't know about. However looks like others (like you) like it that way and it's just not for me.



I mean you like anyone else can make a purchasing decision based on the information you have available to you.

if you order something and right afterwards something else comes out that you'd rather order..you're either bad at saving money or bad at making decisions.


----------



## brandonwall

I play music said:


> Ok thanks, just interested in information, no need to feel part of a some community. For me it would be best if they just put the info on their homepage but looks like people already order something for months until it makes its way on the homepage. I wouldn't want to order something with the feel that others in some community group might have already information about a new model that I might like even more and just don't know about. However looks like others (like you) like it that way and it's just not for me.



Generally speaking, we like to share information as early as we can with our owners group as a "thank you" for their past patronage. A decent amount of that information also flows into other social media groups, this forum, etc. That being said, as soon as we have all of the customer-facing data and media ready and presentable, like with the Raw Series, we add it to the website, make the options available in our build configurator, announce it on social media, etc.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I play music said:


> Ok thanks, just interested in information, no need to feel part of a some community. For me it would be best if they just put the info on their homepage but looks like people already order something for months until it makes its way on the homepage. I wouldn't want to order something with the feel that others in some community group might have already information about a new model that I might like even more and just don't know about. However looks like others (like you) like it that way and it's just not for me.



I can respect that, of course. I just think you are looking at it as this sort of "cool kids club" where we get to have all the fun with the new models and laugh at the plebeians who are buying "normal" models, when it really isn't the case. Most of the time, what we see is but teasers of new ideas, which can be simple things like the RAW models where you'd not even know the guitar wasn't actually finished yet, or bits and pieces of a CAD render of what the new model will pan out to be.

I know of and often have new products by quite a few companies that aren't even going to be in the market for months, for testing purposes or because it was something I had long requested to be made available and I am kindly sent a pre-production prototype or unit of some description, and it's a common practice in the industry. If something isn't optimal or needs tweaking, the company will then know it is the case from someone who has a relationship with them and they can trust, and they can iron whatever kink before things go live to the general public - I'm as far from being some isolated case as it gets.

Aristides is even past that stage now as even the design and early implementation stages are so optimized there's very little need for a lot of experimentation or road testing, to be honest, so unless there's something fundamental about looking at a render of a guitar that may or may not come to be at all as a critical decision point in whatever purchase, it shouldn't be a game changer to not know that model X may come to be some time in a year or 2.


----------



## narad

I mean, it's guitar ordering so I'm not going to pretend that giving different people in the market different information is going to be a serious life-threatening thing, but I generally agree with @I play music . I could easily see someone order a raw or something only to find out a color they like much better was in dev, on guitars in the batch, and already shown to hundreds of other people. Or similar with new models and finishes and the like. For a long time this sort of thing with Aristides finishes really put me off from ordering -- seemed like I was always getting cryptic hints about something cool just around the corner.

Then again there's some delay in the guitar getting started after ordering it, and maybe that delay is long enough where there's always time to hit up Pascal about changing to the new color/model, whatever.


----------



## Fred the Shred

To be honest, many of these super cool new finishes stem from a customer's idea in the first place, and they simply come to fruition that way. Given how you aren't limited from the get go when it comes to them, this does come off as a moot point - you have an order in mind, you discuss it with the team, a conclusion is reached, there done.

I think people are reading way too much into this sort of thing, to be honest here. If I know an entire product line for 2020 from a brand you like, and said line isn't public for a number of reasons, like the marketing and promo stuff, how can that possibly hamper your buying experience? Using a non-custom brand I work with a lot as an example, if Caparison's next year features a mega cool finish you really dig for, say the Horus, will your current Horus somehow become inferior in your eyes? Even if that's the case, wouldn't it be the "new toy = best toy" syndrome kicking in as opposed to any objective improvement over anything, even from a purely aesthetic point of view? The Horus has been upgraded to having a 5-piece neck to improve stability, and none of mine have that, but I can't possibly say "oh, I'd never have got this one in 2011 and should totally have waited", even though it's a functional thing.

Aristides got the S models out there some time ago as you know, and a model launch having an impact is necessary for marketing reasons - 1 person, 4 or 10 knowing it would be a thing bears no weight in any of it, as the general customer base will never know the same as a companies' workers and inner circle of artists and the like, and this is not exclusive to the musical instrument industry in the slightest. There's a reason many people have strict NDA's in place when performing testing and evaluation of new products.


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> I mean, it's guitar ordering so I'm not going to pretend that giving different people in the market different information is going to be a serious life-threatening thing, but I generally agree with @I play music . I could easily see someone order a raw or something only to find out a color they like much better was in dev, on guitars in the batch, and already shown to hundreds of other people. Or similar with new models and finishes and the like. For a long time this sort of thing with Aristides finishes really put me off from ordering -- seemed like I was always getting cryptic hints about something cool just around the corner.
> 
> Then again there's some delay in the guitar getting started after ordering it, and maybe that delay is long enough where there's always time to hit up Pascal about changing to the new color/model, whatever.



That's not how buying stuff works though. You have money. You can spend it on whatever. If you think there's something cool coming or something else happening then you don't spend it. That's all good.

But if you do spend it, you made that decision based on all the information available. That should be good enough.


----------



## thetourist

diagrammatiks said:


> That's not how buying stuff works though. You have money. You can spend it on whatever. If you think there's something cool coming or something else happening then you don't spend it. That's all good.
> 
> But if you do spend it, you made that decision based on all the information available. That should be good enough.



That's sort of the point @narad and @I play music are making. If you're not part of the group, you probably don't have *all* the information available.


----------



## diagrammatiks

thetourist said:


> That's sort of the point @narad and @I play music are making. If you're not part of the group, you probably don't have *all* the information available.



I mistyped you need all the information available. You only need all the information available for you. Because no one is forcing you to buy anything. If you don't like it then you don't buy it.


----------



## Fred the Shred

thetourist said:


> That's sort of the point @narad and @I play music are making. If you're not part of the group, you probably don't have *all* the information available.



You do. The product does not exist for all purposes, and the brand itself tends to post very public teasers when it is nearing release and it is actually finalized. A render, early design stages, "hey we're totes thinking about doing X at some point" does not qualify as a product. That is my point throughout. If you spec out a killer 060s, it will always be a killer 060s. If they release the 060 headless, a singlecut, an offset type, or what have you, it will not diminish the objective qualities of the guitar you ordered in any way, shape or form - if you choose to hold out to see what's up at NAMM, for example, fair play! A lot of people do that for a great number of brands, to double check whether whatever they have their sights on is still their #1 priority, but again that's a super common practice in the industry, so the fact that people happen to concentrate on a private FB group other than resorting to email, skype, whatsapp or whatever doesn't change anything about it.

The whole thing presented to us is not public information, and most of what goes on in said group is a plethora of "yay NGD", completely useless crap we all post in the name of having some fun, tasteless and often very questionable inside jokes, and the serious bit regarding the new products or finishes in development is being disclosed to a very small number of individuals as a "in development, behind the scenes" kind of way, and mostly kept very sparse (because teasing). 

I can tell you that unless you are a super die hard fan of the brand's products and want to basically jump in without even really knowing what you're getting, you don't really miss out on any super amazing model months before it's a thing, especially considering that Aristides has R&D cycles made to optmize resources and minimize the chances of having to come up with several examples for tweaking - you literally have no physical guitars until everything has been said and done to make sure things are right and a one-shot. It's been the case for every single S out there, and the the first RAW Tiddies to come out was basically the final product. You'd be basing a financially hefty decision on bits and pieces of 3D mockups, pretty much.


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> I mean, it's guitar ordering so I'm not going to pretend that giving different people in the market different information is going to be a serious life-threatening thing, but I generally agree with @I play music . I could easily see someone order a raw or something only to find out a color they like much better was in dev, on guitars in the batch, and already shown to hundreds of other people. Or similar with new models and finishes and the like. For a long time this sort of thing with Aristides finishes really put me off from ordering -- seemed like I was always getting cryptic hints about something cool just around the corner.
> 
> Then again there's some delay in the guitar getting started after ordering it, and maybe that delay is long enough where there's always time to hit up Pascal about changing to the new color/model, whatever.



I can understand wanting to know about upcoming developments (short-term) before placing an order. That is one of the reasons we're trying to have an increased presence over here and share some information when we can. Two of our upcoming models have been mention in this thread in recent days and only one of those will even be available to order within the same period of time it would take to receive a custom guitar if you started a build with us today.

I think another thing to keep in mind is that until we fully release something and it's on the website as @I play music mentioned, it's usually not final. The reason we don't share a lot of information on the front end and may choose to hint at things is because we don't have all of the answers on the front end. Also, ideas that we have and even partially develop are subject to change. I can count a couple of times in very recent history that we've come up with an idea, prototyped it, and then pivoted somewhere before making it public.

Finishes are a bit trickier to announce and share. As Fred mention, the vast majority of new finishes you may see come from ideas that customers pitch with their order. We cook up our own ideas whenever we have an opportunity to do so, but we're very much customer-driven on this front.

Ultimately, I think if your purchasing decisions are guided by any sort of fear of missing out on something, it never hurts to ask about upcoming developments as you reach out to us. We absolutely share any and all details we can when customers reach out to us.


----------



## brandonwall

Fred the Shred said:


> The whole thing presented to us is not public information, and most of what goes on in said group is a plethora of "yay NGD", completely useless crap we all post in the name of having some fun, tasteless and often very questionable inside jokes



Mostly this.


----------



## thetourist

I understand it makes sense to have the facebook group function the way it does, from Aristides' perspective. There probably really isn't much to worry about on a prospective customer's behalf, as many on the Aristides' camp have pointed out. But I hope they can see that the exclusivity of the group might be seen in a negative light by some prospective buyers, who might not be clued in to every little detail about the company. "Attacking" the buyer's fear of missing out is sort of missing the point.

That said, as @brandonwall's pointed out, their presence here, and outside of the facebook group in general is a good thing, IMO. That you can ask about upcoming developments can only make things better.


----------



## brandonwall

thetourist said:


> I understand it makes sense to have the facebook group function the way it does, from Aristides' perspective. There probably really isn't much to worry about on a prospective customer's behalf, as many on the Aristides' camp have pointed out. But I hope they can see that the exclusivity of the group might be seen in a negative light by some prospective buyers, who might not be clued in to every little detail about the company. "Attacking" the buyer's fear of missing out is sort of missing the point.
> 
> That said, as @brandonwall's pointed out, their presence here, and outside of the facebook group in general is a good thing, IMO. That you can ask about upcoming developments can only make things better.



I totally get that viewpoint. I think it makes a lot of sense for new customers to build a relationship with the company before placing their first order anyhow. The best route, in my opinion, for a new customer to take is to contact us via email, the order submission form, Facebook, etc., and learn about what options are available and what customizations can be made. If you've never ordered an Aristides before, trying to make heads or tails of what occurs in Arium Addicts (as Fred mentioned it's probably 90% inside jokes and crude humor. I'll be streaming a challenge in which I attempt to eat 20 tacos in 20 minutes later this week if you want some indication of our content) can be a mess.


----------



## Fred the Shred

The whole work in progress that is the headless model being developed for future release was actually spoken of here in far more official capacity than ever in the group, likely before. We were far too busy mocking Brandon's NAMM hat.


----------



## gunch

Broh an Aristides HEADLESS?



post a picture


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's going to take a bit, apparently, since the model being announced at NAMM is where most of the work is going into, but it's on their radar, yes. Brandon mentioned it here a while ago, actually.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> That's not how buying stuff works though. You have money. You can spend it on whatever. If you think there's something cool coming or something else happening then you don't spend it. That's all good.
> 
> But if you do spend it, you made that decision based on all the information available. That should be good enough.



One time I ordered an amp new for $2800. The next month he ran a Christmas sale on it for $2200, and I still didn't have my amp until 6 months later. I got the same amp. I knew what I was buying. Doesn't make it any less shitty on my end. In this case if a bunch of people knew that the sale was coming, I'd be pretty irate. Frankly I think we all know it could be true of specs or other options too.

I don't think the Aristides group needs changing, because I know the type of info shared and the degree to which early info is divvied out, but I'm just pointing out that this business if giving X people secret information opens the door for some bad outcomes. Not often, but the possibility's there.


----------



## Fred the Shred

narad said:


> One time I ordered an amp new for $2800. The next month he ran a Christmas sale on it for $2200, and I still didn't have my amp until 6 months later. I got the same amp. I knew what I was buying. Doesn't make it any less shitty on my end. In this case if a bunch of people knew that the sale was coming, I'd be pretty irate. Frankly I think we all know it could be true of specs or other options too.



I can almost bet my left nut that was the case, however it's two different things being discussed here, really - on one end we'll have the whole "hey, we're working on model X and may have something really cool to show you soonish" followed by teasing the community, while the other is basically "hey, we'll have a discount for Xmas, but you can get it early here or whatever". The latter is obviously kept super hush hush for the general public not to hamper sales, but some people will obviously get the tip to hold their horses for being friends with someone in the company or whatever, and the larger the company, the more likely it is to happen.

I got pseudo-shafted by that scenario on multiple occasions, and somewhat surprisingly, most companies showed empathy and threw some nice stuff my way so that I didn't feel I had spent money unfairly (objectively, I had not - the price drop had been projected for ages, I just had bad luck with the timing); others not so much, and only once was I irked with a less-than-professional response which drew my ire, thus forcing my hand: I had no choice but to exact vengeance through the almighty EU warranty and returns policy!


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> One time I ordered an amp new for $2800. The next month he ran a Christmas sale on it for $2200, and I still didn't have my amp until 6 months later. I got the same amp. I knew what I was buying. Doesn't make it any less shitty on my end. In this case if a bunch of people knew that the sale was coming, I'd be pretty irate. Frankly I think we all know it could be true of specs or other options too.
> 
> I don't think the Aristides group needs changing, because I know the type of info shared and the degree to which early info is divvied out, but I'm just pointing out that this business if giving X people secret information opens the door for some bad outcomes. Not often, but the possibility's there.



Pricing wise sure..that's why most retailers will offer a 14 day or something period where you get some money back if something goes on sale.

But...that being said..that doesn't change the process. You agreed upon a time frame and a price. Whatever you bought was worth 2800 to you when you made the decision to buy it. 

The builder could be nice and offer you a rebate. But it don't matter. You made the decision that 2800 was ok to spend. 

Let's frame the Aristides thing another way. 

If the possibility of a new color or a new shape makes you not buy something right now. That's fine.

However, if it instantly makes it you regret your purchasing decision. Why'd you buy the original thing in the first place.

I dunno. seems weird.


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> If the possibility of a new color or a new shape makes you not buy something right now. That's fine.
> 
> However, if it instantly makes it you regret your purchasing decision. Why'd you buy the original thing in the first place.
> 
> I dunno. seems weird.



I think I tend to make purchases this way. I ask myself if the specs fit my needs/wants, if I'm happy with all the available options, and even if I want to hold off for something newer or completely different. Houses, cars, cell phones, computers, etc. all fall into this line of thinking for me.

That being said, I know everyone is different and can have different factors or thought processes driving purchases. That's why I always wholeheartedly encourage anyone who's interested in purchasing something (whether it's $20 or $20,000,000) to reach own to the owner, manufacturer, distributor/agent, whatever and start a dialogue. A good relationship can yield lots of great information in general.


----------



## diagrammatiks

brandonwall said:


> I think I tend to make purchases this way. I ask myself if the specs fit my needs/wants, if I'm happy with all the available options, and even if I want to hold off for something newer or completely different. Houses, cars, cell phones, computers, etc. all fall into this line of thinking for me.
> 
> That being said, I know everyone is different and can have different factors or thought processes driving purchases. That's why I always wholeheartedly encourage anyone who's interested in purchasing something (whether it's $20 or $20,000,000) to reach own to the owner, manufacturer, distributor/agent, whatever and start a dialogue. A good relationship can yield lots of great information in general.



Ya, if you're making a big purchase you should definitely talk it out with the seller.

In Narad's it's definitely like if the builder knew he was going to have sale and didn't say anything or offer the option to wait because he wanted more money right now. That's kinda shitty. Maybe you don't buy anything from that guy in the future.


----------



## Jonathan20022

This is such a bizarre discussion considering nearly all concrete info has been discussed here shortly (and I mean a few days) after its been discussed in that private group. In some cases it literally happens concurrently or before it gets talked about in the FB group.

This is another inherently niche group (SSO), should the folks on the public brand FB Page be outraged because two niche group of folks know something new is coming out at NAMM?

It's such simple minded BS, like when consumers buy a new iPhone right before the release event which has been held during the same month for years consistently. New shit comes out at NAMM, if you're having doubts about what could potentially be coming then wait till then.

If it bothers you that the employees, artists, and maybe less than 5 close friends they have know a bit more information then I dont know what to tell you. 99% of folks in the "exclusive group" dont know anymore than what you guys know. There's nothing special happening in the AA group, and its genuinely a place of shared interest and camaraderie. Pretending its anymore than that is some real mental gymnastics to get to your pov. The fact that we're about 3 months from NAMM with no teasers in any public fashion or anywhere outside of like probably company meetings says it all.

Maybe AA doesn't need to be private but they chose to leave it that way, here's confirmation you're not missing out on any important information you don't already know. Like the fact that apparently a headless is in production and that discussion hasn't even officially been discussed in AA.


----------



## brandonwall

Jonathan20022 said:


> Like the fact that apparently a headless is in production and that discussion hasn't even officially been discussed in AA.



I think Fred put this really succinctly: we're more interested in goofing around in AA.


----------



## spudmunkey

Besides, it doesn't really do a company any good to put out information too early to the public, anyway. A sale now is a sale now, and maybe a 2nd one later. If they start teasing a new model or feature, people will hold off and wait...and there's the risk that they won't buy at all.


----------



## c7spheres

All I know is that if I'm thinking of buying a guitar whether from Aristides, Ibanez, Esp, etc... I'm less willing to buy if I think something is coming out that may affect my decision of what to buy. Namm 2020 is coming up and I'm definately not buying anything until I see all the new models coming out. Then there's the later realeases they don't talk about a few months later etc. This is a never ending cycle so that's why you just figure out what you want and then go buy it. That way it doesn't matter what comes out because you already got what you wanted.


----------



## Jonathan20022

brandonwall said:


> I think Fred put this really succinctly: we're more interested in goofing around in AA.



Yeah, I mean if we're being real the community around these guitars was rather small in 2015, and I have literally absolutely NOTHING but positivity to shower the company and the folks I've met through it. They're appreciative of me and the other guys who ordered from them when their buzz was pretty much zilch, to the folks discovering and ordering something nowadays. It's pretty easy to be cynical and see it as some silly exclusive group getting fed constant information and almost 500 people managing to keep dead silent about it.

I'd much rather have a fun spot where I can shoot the shit with what are very nice dudes who love making these things and love their customers even more than a yearly "Here's what we got, see you next year" presentation.



c7spheres said:


> All I know is that if I'm thinking of buying a guitar whether from Aristides, Ibanez, Esp, etc... I'm less willing to buy if I think something is coming out that may affect my decision of what to buy. Namm 2020 is coming up and I'm definately not buying anything until I see all the new models coming out. Then there's the later realeases they don't talk about a few months later etc. This is a never ending cycle so that's why you just figure out what you want and then go buy it. That way it doesn't matter what comes out because you already got what you wanted.



It's like all this tech bullshit that literal children on Twitter argue over, like megapixel count and refresh rates on their phones because suddenly the current offering is inferior to what's coming to THAT degree. I rocked an iPhone 6+ for 5 years and then got my Samsung S10+ earlier this year. Now that's a leap, and my new phone is fantastic but so is the Note 8, and the S9+ stuff doesn't just go obsolete in days. But in the guitar realm, if you're worried about some new color coming out that might make you have buyers remorse on whatever you might order currently, why not just talk to them and ask for any potential insight on new finishes. Or better yet, just custom order whatever finish you absolutely want personalized instead of waiting a decade to see all potential configurations of what could be coming. They're already pretty transparent about entirely new models in public and in the owners group.

But like someone said earlier, if you can't read trends and make a thoughtful decision on a purchase then I don't know what to tell you. Guitar shit gets consistently revealed during NAMM events and those always happen in Q1 & Q3 of every single year, pretty easy to know when to order something based on repeating trends.


----------



## c7spheres

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah, I mean if we're being real the community around these guitars was rather small in 2015, and I have literally absolutely NOTHING but positivity to shower the company and the folks I've met through it. They're appreciative of me and the other guys who ordered from them when their buzz was pretty much zilch, to the folks discovering and ordering something nowadays. It's pretty easy to be cynical and see it as some silly exclusive group getting fed constant information and almost 500 people managing to keep dead silent about it.
> 
> I'd much rather have a fun spot where I can shoot the shit with what are very nice dudes who love making these things and love their customers even more than a yearly "Here's what we got, see you next year" presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like all this tech bullshit that literal children on Twitter argue over, like megapixel count and refresh rates on their phones because suddenly the current offering is inferior to what's coming to THAT degree. I rocked an iPhone 6+ for 5 years and then got my Samsung S10+ earlier this year. Now that's a leap, and my new phone is fantastic but so is the Note 8, and the S9+ stuff doesn't just go obsolete in days. But in the guitar realm, if you're worried about some new color coming out that might make you have buyers remorse on whatever you might order currently, why not just talk to them and ask for any potential insight on new finishes. Or better yet, just custom order whatever finish you absolutely want personalized instead of waiting a decade to see all potential configurations of what could be coming. They're already pretty transparent about entirely new models in public and in the owners group.
> 
> But like someone said earlier, if you can't read trends and make a thoughtful decision on a purchase then I don't know what to tell you. Guitar shit gets consistently revealed during NAMM events and those always happen in Q1 & Q3 of every single year, pretty easy to know when to order something based on repeating trends.


 Yep, That's why I'll just figure out what I want and get it when I got the cash like I was saying. I never understood the "Keeping up with the Jones's" phenomenon. I have a really old phone, gear, clothes etc. I get what I like and actaully want and I don't own anything I don't want. It's really a better way to be. I'm really spotting those 070's since I got to play the 080s. Pretty phenomemal stuff there. I know I'll be able to see everything everone is offering before I got the money saved anyways. I'm just happy there's so many options available nowadays.


----------



## axxessdenied

New stuff is always going to be coming out and around the corner. 

If you're planning on order just talk to the sales reps and tell them what you're interested in. If something you're after is feasible or around the corner they will let you know. I've been ordering since 2015 and now have had 8(I think) different Aristides and I've never once been pressured into making a purchase. 

I'm in AA and I haven't seen these headless guitars that are supposedly in production.

I think Brandon has posted more information in here and in the Modern Guitarist facebook group than we heard in Arium Addicts pertaining to the headless as well.


----------



## SpaceDock

Headless Aristides! I want a raw black one!


----------



## gunshow86de

SpaceDock said:


> I want a raw black one!


----------



## SpaceDock

Lol


----------



## bmth4111

That light grey raw on that 080sr is making it hard to choose between the raw black!
Looks like it could be made by NASA.


----------



## Fred the Shred

SpaceDock said:


> Headless Aristides! I want a raw black one!





gunshow86de said:


>



The Arium Addicts group, in one sequence. 

I'm super keen on a headless myself, not just because of portability (although it does help when it comes to flying with the thing), but also because I've always loved the way a headless guitar can have a floating trem that means half the hassle of most current double locking types with basically no noticeable concessions in the tuning stability department, all jokes aside.


----------



## narad

bmth4111 said:


> That light grey raw on that 080sr is making it hard to choose between the raw black!
> Looks like it could be made by NASA.



Yea, the grey works surprisingly well on that body shape.


----------



## @zwen

I really want to try their basses, as well as their 8 string models.


----------



## brandonwall

@zwen said:


> I really want to try their basses, as well as their 8 string models.



If you're planning on attending NAMM, we'll have a couple of different 080's (our 8-string models) and an 050 (our 5-string bass) available to try.


----------



## @zwen

brandonwall said:


> If you're planning on attending NAMM, we'll have a couple of different 080's (our 8-string models) and an 050 (our 5-string bass) available to try.



Thank you for the invite! I hear nothing but good things about your instruments.


----------



## Serratus

Brandon, is the Arium Addicts FB group only for people who own an Aristides already?


----------



## brandonwall

Serratus said:


> Brandon, is the Arium Addicts FB group only for people who own an Aristides already?



Hey, dude! It is indeed. It's a community-driven owners group created by a fan of ours in partnership with our CEO many moons ago. It's mostly silliness with a hint of guitars ever now and again. 

The community group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/2098390103617003 is the best group to join if you're interested in asking questions about models, builds, thoughts, etc.


----------



## Serratus

No worries - I joined a couple of Aristides groups (inc the community page you mentioned) and never heard anything approving my joining of the AA group - but that's obviously because I don't own one yet!! lol Just thought I'd check


----------



## Vyn

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'd much rather have a fun spot where I can shoot the shit with what are very nice dudes who love making these things and love their customers even more than a yearly "Here's what we got, see you next year" presentation.



And this is why I'm glad they have chosen to run the group that way. I think more companies who decide to have that level of social media presence should look into doing official, private owner-only groups to build communities. Otherwise, look at the shit-shows on offer (looking straight at the Ormsby and Kiesel groups, what a fucking mess).


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> And this is why I'm glad they have chosen to run the group that way. I think more companies who decide to have that level of social media presence should look into doing official, private owner-only groups to build communities. Otherwise, look at the shit-shows on offer (looking straight at the Ormsby and Kiesel groups, what a fucking mess).



Could have more to do with the customer base than the group management...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Both factors are at fault, people will be people and meme and you can make a concerted effort to quell the bullshit or let it go. It's only happened twice where someone really went into the AA and started trying to put another brand on blast or a specific person talking shit about Aristides and the response from the dudes building it was something along the lines of "Can we not do this in the group?". No one's perfect, but there's a reason I unfollowed and dipped out of nearly every music Facebook Group I was a part of, everyone thinks they're better than everyone else, and that other group is full of idiots who have no taste and vice versa. It never fails to happen with groups that grow.

Instead you see Jeff go live on stream and start taking a jab at the competition and fuel the brain dead enthusiasts behavior. You shouldn't have to police your audience and own everything they do, but if you have the ability to keep the environment in less of a drama crock pot situation and don't then I definitely blame the group management.


----------



## brandonwall

Aristides Wood-Look Paint Test



__ brandonwall
__ Oct 23, 2019



A paint test from Aristides to mimic a wood top.





I promised I'd help keep you guys in the know when it comes to our new offerings, so here's one of the latest paint tests! We're working on something that mimics the appearance of wood for a regular customer who had some really fun ideas. He's also a big fan of PME, so we designed a fretboard with "inlays" that give the Richlite a PME-like aesthetic. This is just a paint test, so nothing is final, but we thought it came out well and wanted to share it with the community. Enjoy!


----------



## rifftrauma

brandonwall said:


> Aristides Wood-Look Paint Test
> 
> 
> 
> __ brandonwall
> __ Oct 23, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> A paint test from Aristides to mimic a wood top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promised I'd help keep you guys in the know when it comes to our new offerings, so here's one of the latest paint tests! We're working on something that mimics the appearance of wood for a regular customer who had some really fun ideas. He's also a big fan of PME, so we designed a fretboard with "inlays" that give the Richlite a PME-like aesthetic. This is just a paint test, so nothing is final, but we thought it came out well and wanted to share it with the community. Enjoy!



Dude....fuckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Albake21

I think it's super nice, but still looks just like any other marble to me. I get it's supposed to make it look like a book matched top, but it doesn't really give off that vibe for me.


----------



## brandonwall

Albake21 said:


> I think it's super nice, but still looks just like any other marble to me. I get it's supposed to make it look like a book matched top, but it doesn't really give off that vibe for me.



That's definitely fair. Truth be told, like any finish, it's not for everyone. It's definitely got me rethinking my next finish, though.


----------



## Albake21

brandonwall said:


> That's definitely fair. Truth be told, like any finish, it's not for everyone. It's definitely got me rethinking my next finish, though.


I think I need to see it fully completed with everything routed. Then it might look more like it's supposed to.


----------



## spudmunkey

Albake21 said:


> I think it's super nice, but still looks just like any other marble to me. I get it's supposed to make it look like a book matched top, but it doesn't really give off that vibe for me.



I think it really does give off that vibe, to my own eyes anyway. I imagine it still wouldn't have the chatoyance of wood grain, but from a few yards away, I wouldn't question it as anything other than stained flamed maple...

...but I'd love to see this theme carried over into colors that are hard to do with good: pure silvers, whites, etc.


----------



## Thaeon

spudmunkey said:


> I think it really does give off that vibe, to my own eyes anyway. I imagine it still wouldn't have the chatoyance of wood grain, but from a few yards away, I wouldn't question it as anything other than stained flamed maple...
> 
> ...but I'd love to see this theme carried over into colors that are hard to do with good: pure silvers, whites, etc.



A pearl white and silver or gold version of this would be stunning.


----------



## brandonwall

spudmunkey said:


> I think it really does give off that vibe, to my own eyes anyway. I imagine it still wouldn't have the chatoyance of wood grain, but from a few yards away, I wouldn't question it as anything other than stained flamed maple...
> 
> ...but I'd love to see this theme carried over into colors that are hard to do with good: pure silvers, whites, etc.



Interesting idea and totally possible! We love taking requests like this!


----------



## c7spheres

Why do I suddenly want a rootbeer float? Looks good to me. At first glance it looks like wood and the color of wood then you can tell it's not, then it's got it's own cool thing going on. I think just the color and with the burst is enough for for that wood vibe and then it's still a marblish type thing and future looking etc. It's a got little of the best of all worlds.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Since it’s just paint would the figure change much when you look at it from a different angle? Like how some quilt maple bookmatches can look off at different angles.


----------



## spudmunkey

I hesitate with bright colors, though, because then i think it would start to look more and more like Jackson's Eerie-dess (or whatever it's real name is, that I'm too lazy to look up).


----------



## sezna

Just picked this up on 'verb. Never thought I'd order an Aristides, as I previously never liked their looks.


..._until I saw this one.
_


----------



## brandonwall

sezna said:


> Just picked this up on 'verb. Never thought I'd order an Aristides, as I previously never liked their looks.
> 
> 
> ..._until I saw this one.
> _



Enjoy, dude! Definitely let me know your thoughts on it. It's a killer build, but I'm a sucker for killswitches on an 8-string.


----------



## sezna

brandonwall said:


> Enjoy, dude! Definitely let me know your thoughts on it. It's a killer build, but I'm a sucker for killswitches on an 8-string.


I didn’t even really want the kill switch but I’ll take it, lol. I’ve had a hankering for an 8 for a while, this should fit the bill.

Guess I am contractually obligated to join Arium Addicts now. 


Edit: just realized you work there. Is there any story behind this one? NAMM model or something?


----------



## brandonwall

sezna said:


> I didn’t even really want the kill switch but I’ll take it, lol. I’ve had a hankering for an 8 for a while, this should fit the bill.
> 
> Guess I am contractually obligated to join Arium Addicts now.
> 
> 
> Edit: just realized you work there. Is there any story behind this one? NAMM model or something?



Haha, only join AA if you enjoy mostly jokes and the same photoshopped picture of Paul Terry bumped or re-posted every six months or so.

We did some pretty major restructuring of how we organize builds, so I can't check on my end if it was a NAMM build, but I'm 99% sure I don't recognize it from NAMM. I think did an 070S with a light board for NAMM. I guess a fun story behind this build is that I think only three guitars exist (one of each string count) with this finish: the 080S you purchased, the 070S from NAMM, and the 060 that I have. If you want to shoot me your email address, I can hook you up with the factory pics of yours.


----------



## sezna

brandonwall said:


> Haha, only join AA if you enjoy mostly jokes and the same photoshopped picture of Paul Terry bumped or re-posted every six months or so.
> 
> We did some pretty major restructuring of how we organize builds, so I can't check on my end if it was a NAMM build, but I'm 99% sure I don't recognize it from NAMM. I think did an 070S with a light board for NAMM. I guess a fun story behind this build is that I think only three guitars exist (one of each string count) with this finish: the 080S you purchased, the 070S from NAMM, and the 060 that I have. If you want to shoot me your email address, I can hook you up with the factory pics of yours.


Awesome, I'll PM you my email!

I was actually going back and forth between this one and the 070S, which is also on Reverb. The 070s looked super awesome, too, but I'm more looking for an 8 right now. This finish looks great, I'm sure more people will order it soon enough.


----------



## brandonwall

sezna said:


> Awesome, I'll PM you my email!
> 
> I was actually going back and forth between this one and the 070S, which is also on Reverb. The 070s looked super awesome, too, but I'm more looking for an 8 right now. This finish looks great, I'm sure more people will order it soon enough.



For sure! That's the 070S that was the NAMM build. If you're in the market for a multiscale 8, you picked a great one!


----------



## axxessdenied

Congrats on the new fiddle


----------



## Metropolis

Those marble burst satin finishes are super cool.


----------



## bmth4111

Played a 080s recently and have to say it was veryenjoyable to play. Didn't think I would like the scale lengths as I'm so used to 25.5 but I was really impressed. The long stretches weren't too bad. The neck profile really seemed to help. 

Curious how the regular 080 feels now. Since the only 27 scale I have played was a rg2027xl and I didn't like the feeling at all.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

That banana 8 string Aristides in the classifies id love, but i can only trade ATM! They are really nice guitars and look quality all the way


----------



## brandonwall

bmth4111 said:


> Played a 080s recently and have to say it was veryenjoyable to play. Didn't think I would like the scale lengths as I'm so used to 25.5 but I was really impressed. The long stretches weren't too bad. The neck profile really seemed to help.
> 
> Curious how the regular 080 feels now. Since the only 27 scale I have played was a rg2027xl and I didn't like the feeling at all.



I'm probably a bit of an oddball and even though I love the 080 and 080S, I'm personally a much bigger fan of the 080. I think a lot of it boils down to how my right hand can control string noise a bit easier with a non-multiscale bridge given the number of strings. Subsequently, I might be able to become a bigger fan of the 080S with more practice on it, but the 080 feels really easy for me to play and enjoy right now. Everyone is different, and that's part of the fun!


----------



## narad

Yea, have to say the 080s scale length spec was a real turn off with that model, and I passed on a bunch of good deals on them. But then recently when my Oni was nearing completion I looked up that I ordered it with like 29.5 on the bass side (the usual) many years earlier, and had to deal with it. Pleasantly surprised -- it's a little uncomfortable for chords on the first few frets but not too bad at all. Now the 080s seems like it'd be properly easy to play, so that's back on the menu.


----------



## axxessdenied

I have my 070S in Drop Eb with a 0.090 on the bottom string and it sounds huge at 27" scale. I put shorter saddles on the two bottom strings to help with the intonation.


----------



## oracles

The 080S is bar none the most comfortable 8 string I've ever played, it didn't even feel like an 8 honestly. It was an incredible guitar, but I absolutely couldnt get it to sound how I wanted and parted ways with it, but if I ever decided to try 8s again, the 080S is absolutely my number 1 pick.


----------



## brandonwall

oracles said:


> The 080S is bar none the most comfortable 8 string I've ever played, it didn't even feel like an 8 honestly. It was an incredible guitar, but I absolutely couldnt get it to sound how I wanted and parted ways with it, but if I ever decided to try 8s again, the 080S is absolutely my number 1 pick.



That's totally fair. I honestly parted ways with an 080S that I absolutely could not get to sound how I wanted it to sound. After getting an 080S with the M8 set and an 080 with Juggernauts (I dislike Juggernauts in 6's and 7's, but that's a long story), I realized that one of my big issues with my first 080S was the pickups. I don't know what pickups you had in your 080S, but I think one of the trickiest things about 8-string guitars in general is taming that 8th string while maintaining the ability to cut through the mix and retain clarity.


----------



## axxessdenied

brandonwall said:


> That's totally fair. I honestly parted ways with an 080S that I absolutely could not get to sound how I wanted it to sound. After getting an 080S with the M8 set and an 080 with Juggernauts (I dislike Juggernauts in 6's and 7's, but that's a long story), I realized that one of my big issues with my first 080S was the pickups. I don't know what pickups you had in your 080S, but I think one of the trickiest things about 8-string guitars in general is taming that 8th string while maintaining the ability to cut through the mix and retain clarity.


I think his had the Aristides Customs in it.


----------



## axxessdenied

I got the M7 in my 070S which probably helps with why it sounds so damn good ^_^


----------



## brandonwall

axxessdenied said:


> I got the M7 in my 070S which probably helps with why it sounds so damn good ^_^



It may or may not have been Aristides Customs in the 080S I sold, and we may or may not be looking into a new set with our name on it.


----------



## oracles

Mine did have the Aristides customs in it. The cleans and split sounds were great, but anything mid gain and above was super anemic and I had a really hard time getting tones I liked out of it. I played an 080S with M8's in it (what I wanted but wasn't an option when I ordered) which was worlds better and had my 080s sounded like that, I'd likely have kept it


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

The M7/M8 is the most METAL ([passive for sure]) , I’m surprised they arent offered in more metal guitars from hi end companies


----------



## oracles

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> The M7/M8 is the most METAL ([passive for sure]) , I’m surprised they arent offered in more metal guitars from hi end companies



Usually comes down to $$$$. Lundgren is a smaller operation than Duncan, Fishman, EMG etc, and they're more expensive, less hyped, so the demand also isnt there as much as some other brands.


----------



## brandonwall

oracles said:


> Mine did have the Aristides customs in it. The cleans and split sounds were great, but anything mid gain and above was super anemic and I had a really hard time getting tones I liked out of it. I played an 080S with M8's in it (what I wanted but wasn't an option when I ordered) which was worlds better and had my 080s sounded like that, I'd likely have kept it



That's not an uncommon sentiment regarding the BKP Aristides Custom set. I think the 6-string version is a great sort of "middle of the road" choice with regard to the voicing of those pickups.

One of the problems, in my opinion, is that designing an 8-string pickup is very different from a 6-string or even a 7-string pickup. Case in point, I dislike Juggernauts in 6-string and 7-string guitars. Yet, in a nice 8-string guitar, it's one of my favorite pickups. I feel like it does a great job of maintaining clarity even in high gain scenarios. You can obviously work some EQ magic with less-than-ideal pickups for the job and make it happen, but it takes a lot of work and the setup required may be drastically different from what you use with the rest of your guitars. That's never fun.


----------



## axxessdenied

I love the M7 in my 070S. It's literally the perfect guitar tone I was aiming for out of that build. I can't wait to rock some black heavens on that crackle 020 I got in the works


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> And this is why I'm glad they have chosen to run the group that way. I think more companies who decide to have that level of social media presence should look into doing official, private owner-only groups to build communities. Otherwise, look at the shit-shows on offer (looking straight at the Ormsby and Kiesel groups, what a fucking mess).



no idea about hte Kiesel, but talking about the Ormsby as Ive been there almsot from start. At this point they cant really be asking people of proof of purchase to join, at the end of the day people who are there are either owners of guitars, or someone whos about to buy one. Its rare that someone joins the group and have 0 intentions of buying a guitar, and if they do, mayority of them end up showing themselfs at one point or another when they try to bash the brand or start trolling around,in which point they end up getting banned for the constant trolling. Other than that they keep the chat to the brand, to NGDs, problems/advices, pics, annoucements, and the odd meme here and there, so not sure exactly what you expect from a brand specific group?, if you dont like the brand specific pics, fans, and memes, then dont join. It started as a media to connect with people and help to announce stuff (as you would get a notification from the group but 90% chance you miss an annoucement from an official page. Now it grew into a "mini-forum" so people can chat and show their toys

Maybe theAristides group is more chill as it has less people? or maybe you just like the brand more so you enjoy the group more  , but it wont surprise me if they grew it up and ends up being the same "mini-forum" of fans page as the others




@zwen said:


> I really want to try their basses, as well as their 8 string models.



the basses were a big disapointment for me sadly, I reaaaaaly want it to like them. Sooo heavy. And have the same issue as Fenders (trying to scale up a guitar), if someone from Aristides is reading, pleaaaaase make a 24 fret bass, 20 frets might be "jsut what you need to play", but due to the nature of the bass, having a 24 fret, means you get a smaller body (less weight! and more sleek looking). Plus see whats the most popular shape of the guitar and do the same for the bass (with longer horns! again, 24 fret bass would push you to do this). And please, more pickup options, 2 single Jazz is not that popular for non-fender stuff. AT elast get a musicman humbucker MM + J combo, or MM+MM like Warwick, or two soapbars whic can be either Norsdtrand or EMG Aguilar, or whatever "universal" slot. DO those changes and believe me you would sell more, including me  but that shape, but a 20 fret bass with JJ pickups is a hard nope


----------



## ThePIGI King




----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> no idea about hte Kiesel, but talking about the Ormsby as Ive been there almsot from start. At this point they cant really be asking people of proof of purchase to join, at the end of the day people who are there are either owners of guitars, or someone whos about to buy one. Its rare that someone joins the group and have 0 intentions of buying a guitar, and if they do, mayority of them end up showing themselfs at one point or another when they try to bash the brand or start trolling around,in which point they end up getting banned for the constant trolling. Other than that they keep the chat to the brand, to NGDs, problems/advices, pics, annoucements, and the odd meme here and there, so not sure exactly what you expect from a brand specific group?, if you dont like the brand specific pics, fans, and memes, then dont join. It started as a media to connect with people and help to announce stuff (as you would get a notification from the group but 90% chance you miss an annoucement from an official page. Now it grew into a "mini-forum" so people can chat and show their toys
> 
> Maybe theAristides group is more chill as it has less people? or maybe you just like the brand more so you enjoy the group more  , but it wont surprise me if they grew it up and ends up being the same "mini-forum" of fans page as the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the basses were a big disapointment for me sadly, I reaaaaaly want it to like them. Sooo heavy. And have the same issue as Fenders (trying to scale up a guitar), if someone from Aristides is reading, pleaaaaase make a 24 fret bass, 20 frets might be "jsut what you need to play", but due to the nature of the bass, having a 24 fret, means you get a smaller body (less weight! and more sleek looking). Plus see whats the most popular shape of the guitar and do the same for the bass (with longer horns! again, 24 fret bass would push you to do this). And please, more pickup options, 2 single Jazz is not that popular for non-fender stuff. AT elast get a musicman humbucker MM + J combo, or MM+MM like Warwick, or two soapbars whic can be either Norsdtrand or EMG Aguilar, or whatever "universal" slot. DO those changes and believe me you would sell more, including me  but that shape, but a 20 fret bass with JJ pickups is a hard nope



I was a part of the Ormsby group right up until I deleted my Facebook account and the level of bollocks that went on in that group was stupid. I love the brand, I think they make great instruments (both import and custom shop) however the almost rabid fanbase leaves a lot to be desired. The fact they refer to themselves as 'Ormsbros' says more than enough about the attitude there.


----------



## narad

A-Branger said:


> no idea about hte Kiesel, but talking about the Ormsby as Ive been there almsot from start. At this point they cant really be asking people of proof of purchase to join, at the end of the day people who are there are either owners of guitars, or someone whos about to buy one. Its rare that someone joins the group and have 0 intentions of buying a guitar, and if they do, mayority of them end up showing themselfs at one point or another when they try to bash the brand or start trolling around,in which point they end up getting banned for the constant trolling. Other than that they keep the chat to the brand, to NGDs, problems/advices, pics, annoucements, and the odd meme here and there, so not sure exactly what you expect from a brand specific group?, if you dont like the brand specific pics, fans, and memes, then dont join. It started as a media to connect with people and help to announce stuff (as you would get a notification from the group but 90% chance you miss an annoucement from an official page. Now it grew into a "mini-forum" so people can chat and show their toys
> 
> Maybe theAristides group is more chill as it has less people? or maybe you just like the brand more so you enjoy the group more  , but it wont surprise me if they grew it up and ends up being the same "mini-forum" of fans page as the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the basses were a big disapointment for me sadly, I reaaaaaly want it to like them. Sooo heavy. And have the same issue as Fenders (trying to scale up a guitar), if someone from Aristides is reading, pleaaaaase make a 24 fret bass, 20 frets might be "jsut what you need to play", but due to the nature of the bass, having a 24 fret, means you get a smaller body (less weight! and more sleek looking). Plus see whats the most popular shape of the guitar and do the same for the bass (with longer horns! again, 24 fret bass would push you to do this). And please, more pickup options, 2 single Jazz is not that popular for non-fender stuff. AT elast get a musicman humbucker MM + J combo, or MM+MM like Warwick, or two soapbars whic can be either Norsdtrand or EMG Aguilar, or whatever "universal" slot. DO those changes and believe me you would sell more, including me  but that shape, but a 20 fret bass with JJ pickups is a hard nope



Solid criticisms. I always thought the 080s shape would make for a really nice bass, not that I'm much of a bass player. Shame it couldn't be multiscale and have the MM pickups though, as far as I know.


----------



## diagrammatiks

A-Branger said:


> no idea about hte Kiesel, but talking about the Ormsby as Ive been there almsot from start. At this point they cant really be asking people of proof of purchase to join, at the end of the day people who are there are either owners of guitars, or someone whos about to buy one. Its rare that someone joins the group and have 0 intentions of buying a guitar, and if they do, mayority of them end up showing themselfs at one point or another when they try to bash the brand or start trolling around,in which point they end up getting banned for the constant trolling. Other than that they keep the chat to the brand, to NGDs, problems/advices, pics, annoucements, and the odd meme here and there, so not sure exactly what you expect from a brand specific group?, if you dont like the brand specific pics, fans, and memes, then dont join. It started as a media to connect with people and help to announce stuff (as you would get a notification from the group but 90% chance you miss an annoucement from an official page. Now it grew into a "mini-forum" so people can chat and show their toys
> 
> Maybe theAristides group is more chill as it has less people? or maybe you just like the brand more so you enjoy the group more  , but it wont surprise me if they grew it up and ends up being the same "mini-forum" of fans page as the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the basses were a big disapointment for me sadly, I reaaaaaly want it to like them. Sooo heavy. And have the same issue as Fenders (trying to scale up a guitar), if someone from Aristides is reading, pleaaaaase make a 24 fret bass, 20 frets might be "jsut what you need to play", but due to the nature of the bass, having a 24 fret, means you get a smaller body (less weight! and more sleek looking). Plus see whats the most popular shape of the guitar and do the same for the bass (with longer horns! again, 24 fret bass would push you to do this). And please, more pickup options, 2 single Jazz is not that popular for non-fender stuff. AT elast get a musicman humbucker MM + J combo, or MM+MM like Warwick, or two soapbars whic can be either Norsdtrand or EMG Aguilar, or whatever "universal" slot. DO those changes and believe me you would sell more, including me  but that shape, but a 20 fret bass with JJ pickups is a hard nope



chortle. a whole group of people that think side dots are supposed to be crooked. ya ok.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> chortle. a whole group of people that think side dots are supposed to be crooked. ya ok.



Perry's whole design philosophy is grab something someone else has already done, make it crooked, produce it cheaply. No surprise that it's applied as much as is relevant to the side dots as well.


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> I was a part of the Ormsby group right up until I deleted my Facebook account and the level of bollocks that went on in that group was stupid. I love the brand, I think they make great instruments (both import and custom shop) however the almost rabid fanbase leaves a lot to be desired. The fact they refer to themselves as 'Ormsbros' says more than enough about the attitude there.



it is a page of fans of the brand, so yup, you gonna get fanboys including the extreme hardcore ones, again this is expected with every brand fan/owners page, even with bands pages.... but lets not derail the tread more...(sorry for it)



narad said:


> Solid criticisms. I always thought the 080s shape would make for a really nice bass, not that I'm much of a bass player. Shame it couldn't be multiscale and have the MM pickups though, as far as I know.



yeah this shape (dont remember the guitar number) doesnt fits me well. It needs the 060 shape, and the fact that its the flagship of guitar (and whats is vast majority of sales) should prove that. Grab that shape and give it longer horns, dont jsut "scale up" the body to fit a 20 fret bass. Keep the body small, give the frets 24 frets and trow some long hors for balance and aesthetics and you got a winner.

plus, if you can ahve any pickup configuration in the guitar, why not on a bass?. I would love a MM+J or two soapbars, heck I would happily buy a MM+MM too. I would love that, but thats the proiblem with these types of contruction, they need to create a whole new mold for it which is a big investment

also a flatter fretboard radius, 12" is meh, 16" and Im happy... but thats just me being picky

reason why Fender jazz basses look good is because the pickguard helps to break the look of it. Grab a photo of a 20 fret Jazz with no pickguard and the bass look huge like a table (specially with the single coils). The Aristides bass suffer from the safe problem visually, looks "big"..... IMO


----------



## ikarus




----------



## brandonwall

A-Branger said:


> it is a page of fans of the brand, so yup, you gonna get fanboys including the extreme hardcore ones, again this is expected with every brand fan/owners page, even with bands pages.... but lets not derail the tread more...(sorry for it)
> 
> yeah this shape (dont remember the guitar number) doesnt fits me well. It needs the 060 shape, and the fact that its the flagship of guitar (and whats is vast majority of sales) should prove that. Grab that shape and give it longer horns, dont jsut "scale up" the body to fit a 20 fret bass. Keep the body small, give the frets 24 frets and trow some long hors for balance and aesthetics and you got a winner.
> 
> plus, if you can ahve any pickup configuration in the guitar, why not on a bass?. I would love a MM+J or two soapbars, heck I would happily buy a MM+MM too. I would love that, but thats the proiblem with these types of contruction, they need to create a whole new mold for it which is a big investment
> 
> also a flatter fretboard radius, 12" is meh, 16" and Im happy... but thats just me being picky
> 
> reason why Fender jazz basses look good is because the pickguard helps to break the look of it. Grab a photo of a 20 fret Jazz with no pickguard and the bass look huge like a table (specially with the single coils). The Aristides bass suffer from the safe problem visually, looks "big"..... IMO



Shapes and aesthetics are super subjective, but you're right that the 010 and the 050 share a similar shape and aesthetic vibe. Keep in mind that the 060 was something that we developed after the 070, so the 010 and 050 had already been in existence before then. I'd also hesitate to say that the 060 makes up the vast majority of our sales. 

We don't have to create new molds for pickups provided there is sufficient body space to accommodate the routing. It's the same idea behind why we don't have a different mold for an 060 with dual humbuckers and an 060 with a humbucker and two singles. Custom routing, much like a custom radius, is certainly possible.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm going to have to see a completed model of that tele before judging it.


----------



## Avedas

Only one hood scoop? Then I'll only be able to play half as fast


----------



## Albake21

I gotta be honest, I'm pretty disappointed in that tele. I was hoping for a more unique, maybe even pointier/modern take of a tele. Looks like a pretty standard tele besides the one hood scoop.


----------



## Avedas

Is it gonna be available with 22 frets and traditional hardware though? I think it looks really cool at first glance but I probably wouldn't play a tele without the typical tele setup, personally.


----------



## brandonwall

Avedas said:


> Is it gonna be available with 22 frets and traditional hardware though? I think it looks really cool at first glance but I probably wouldn't play a tele without the typical tele setup, personally.



I'll say this much: yes to your first question, and this model is slated to have more fretboard radius and bridge options than any other model.


----------



## narad

Albake21 said:


> I gotta be honest, I'm pretty disappointed in that tele. I was hoping for a more unique, maybe even pointier/modern take of a tele. Looks like a pretty standard tele besides the one hood scoop.



None of their shapes are particularly pointy though. I don't know...could be cool. Pretty happy with the design but I don't think the arium sound is something I want with a tele, at least one with a traditional config.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cool, an Aristides shape I can dig.


----------



## Avedas

Greg Koch better be demoing it at NAMM


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooooh the tele model is intriguing. Not super into the current scoop location but I'll hold off knocking it til I see a completed version. 
@brandonwall any chance of a 7 string tele model in the near future?


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> None of their shapes are particularly pointy though. I don't know...could be cool. Pretty happy with the design but I don't think the arium sound is something I want with a tele, at least one with a traditional config.


True, but the 060/070/080 still have a pretty modern look to them. I guess this tele is meant for those who want a traditional look.


----------



## mikernaut

Trying to visualize what this could look like and I've been obsessed with the new rocket red EVH 5150 guitar so this is what came out


----------



## Siggevaio

Ah, the oh-so requested Tele-style guitar that everyone on the internet wants but no-one buys.

Could be cool though!


----------



## brandonwall

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooooh the tele model is intriguing. Not super into the current scoop location but I'll hold off knocking it til I see a completed version.
> @brandonwall any chance of a 7 string tele model in the near future?



Just a 6-string version to kick things off. If the demand is present, we'll take a look at a 7-string and 8-string version.


I love those mockups! Those are really neat. Just get rid of the logo plate (it'll be on the back) and change the inlay, and you'll be pretty darn close.


----------



## Winspear

The Tele is going to be so sick! Can't wait to order mine. Excited to see what options it has


----------



## @zwen

mikernaut said:


> Trying to visualize what this could look like and I've been obsessed with the new rocket red EVH 5150 guitar so this is what came out
> View attachment 74012



I love it.


----------



## bmth4111

Actually really like that scoop placement. I was really smart to have the shape blend into the pickguard like that!

Like others have said I kind of wish the shape was a little more modern.


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> Just a 6-string version to kick things off. If the demand is present, we'll take a look at a 7-string and 8-string version.


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


>



Stef is a huge influence for me, so the idea is totally up my alley.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

bmth4111 said:


> Like others have said I kind of wish the shape was a little more modern.



I wish it was _less_ modern, haha. I'd really love to get on board the alternative materials train, but I still just can't get past Aristides' design aesthetic. Fair play to them for finding their niche and a customer base that really digs them, but I guess I'm just an old fuddy-duddy. 

When I heard they were doing a T-type, I was tentatively excited. Sadly, the scoop kinda kills it for me (the headstock looks surprisingly great, though!). Honestly, if they did a straight-up S or T clone, I'd already have at least one. That isn't really the usual "If only this model was blablabla" SSO bluster, either. I've spent an almost embarrassing amount of money over the past few years, haha.

Oh well. I'll reiterate that it's super cool that they've found success doing what they're doing, and I wish for their continuing success. 

...I just also wish I liked their style.


----------



## narad

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I wish it was _less_ modern, haha. I'd really love to get on board the alternative materials train, but I still just can't get past Aristides' design aesthetic. Fair play to them for finding their niche and a customer base that really digs them, but I guess I'm just an old fuddy-duddy.
> 
> When I heard they were doing a T-type, I was tentatively excited. Sadly, the scoop kinda kills it for me (the headstock looks surprisingly great, though!). Honestly, if they did a straight-up S or T clone, I'd already have at least one. That isn't really the usual "If only this model was blablabla" SSO bluster, either. I've spent an almost embarrassing amount of money over the past few years, haha.
> 
> Oh well. I'll reiterate that it's super cool that they've found success doing what they're doing, and I wish for their continuing success.
> 
> ...I just also wish I liked their style.



Get the basic light grey raw and then just drywall filler that scoop into oblivion.


----------



## mikernaut

I really hope the Aristides tele appeals to me. I've been craving a modern 2 hum style tele. I would love to get a Wirebird Contour IV but there are too few of them out there. It would be nice if there is a pickguard option to keep a bit of a "classic" vibe. Back in the day I was dying for a BRJ tele with a "sharp" take on the lower horn, but that will never happen. Aristides make this shape!, and I'll throw my money at you  lololol


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## brandonwall

mikernaut said:


> I really hope the Aristides tele appeals to me. I've been craving a modern 2 hum style tele. I would love to get a Wirebird Contour IV but there are too few of them out there. It would be nice if there is a pickguard option to keep a bit of a "classic" vibe. Back in the day I was dying for a BRJ tele with a "sharp" take on the lower horn, but that will never happen. Aristides make this shape!, and I'll throw my money at you  lololol
> 
> View attachment 74018



The pickguard will indeed be an option. Zero worries there! As for some of the sharper edges and shapes, that's not really a feature of our current designs. That's not to say that it won't or can't happen in the future, but it's not planned for the T/0.


----------



## spudmunkey

narad said:


> Get the basic light grey raw and then just drywall filler that scoop into oblivion.



"Bond-O and paint make me the luthier I ain't."


----------



## IronGoliath

Personally I cannot wait for a T/0 to be in my hands. I'll absolutely try to set up some kind of a venue for people to try out some Aristides fiddles here on the best coast.


----------



## GunpointMetal

mikernaut said:


> I really hope the Aristides tele appeals to me. I've been craving a modern 2 hum style tele. I would love to get a Wirebird Contour IV but there are too few of them out there. It would be nice if there is a pickguard option to keep a bit of a "classic" vibe. Back in the day I was dying for a BRJ tele with a "sharp" take on the lower horn, but that will never happen. Aristides make this shape!, and I'll throw my money at you  lololol
> 
> View attachment 74018


How am I supposed to drive home now that my eyes burned out from seeing this?


----------



## Vyn

Siggevaio said:


> Ah, the oh-so requested -insert non-SS shape here- guitar that everyone on the internet wants but no-one buys.
> 
> Could be cool though!



FIFY


----------



## sezna

NGD incoming...when I get around to it


----------



## A-Branger

brandonwall said:


> Shapes and aesthetics are super subjective, but you're right that the 010 and the 050 share a similar shape and aesthetic vibe. Keep in mind that the 060 was something that we developed after the 070, so the 010 and 050 had already been in existence before then. I'd also hesitate to say that the 060 makes up the vast majority of our sales.
> 
> We don't have to create new molds for pickups provided there is sufficient body space to accommodate the routing. It's the same idea behind why we don't have a different mold for an 060 with dual humbuckers and an 060 with a humbucker and two singles. Custom routing, much like a custom radius, is certainly possible.


aaaaahhh that makes sense on why the bass was that shape.

I know aesthetics are subjective and that the guitar industry is a fashion industry too  . but also its the practicality. A 24 fret bass is by design smaller body than a 20 fret one, which makes it lighter.... and yes prettier in my eyes too  because it needs the longer horns to help with balance. MAybe a 3+2 headstock too? to reduce the size of it? doono how much your headstock would get reduced if done that

I still recon you guys should make a 060/070/080 shape into a bass. But a 24 fret bass with pickups options. I know in the guitars the pickups can be routed for what the customer wants, but I have only seen the bass as a JJ it might be a "send an email to see" case, but theres no mention of other pickup routings possible on the website, and never seen a pic of one thats not a JJ either


----------



## brandonwall

A-Branger said:


> aaaaahhh that makes sense on why the bass was that shape.
> 
> I know aesthetics are subjective and that the guitar industry is a fashion industry too  . but also its the practicality. A 24 fret bass is by design smaller body than a 20 fret one, which makes it lighter.... and yes prettier in my eyes too  because it needs the longer horns to help with balance. MAybe a 3+2 headstock too? to reduce the size of it? doono how much your headstock would get reduced if done that
> 
> I still recon you guys should make a 060/070/080 shape into a bass. But a 24 fret bass with pickups options. I know in the guitars the pickups can be routed for what the customer wants, but I have only seen the bass as a JJ it might be a "send an email to see" case, but theres no mention of other pickup routings possible on the website, and never seen a pic of one thats not a JJ either



I think you're likely to see a 3+2 headstock on our next bass models. 

I definitely hear you on the online order form options. Some options are tricky to put into the form for several reasons. For example, we offer a stainless steel finish, but it's not listed on the site because we set a limit for ourselves on how often we want to produce this finish based on the labor required. The bass pickup option may be a situation in which we don't list it on the site because of the availability of OEM bass pickups, agreements with vendors regarding options that can and can't be listed, etc. We have some definite plans to include something to the effect of "interested in an option you don't see listed? Email us at xyz" on the next iteration of the online order form.


----------



## A-Branger

brandonwall said:


> I think you're likely to see a 3+2 headstock on our next bass models.



Im liking the sound of that  


*cough*..24 fret bass..*cough*


----------



## brandonwall

A-Branger said:


> Im liking the sound of that
> 
> 
> *cough*..24 fret bass..*cough*



I can't confirm or deny that.


----------



## ikarus

Just watched the live stream on the fb group. Not much information but lots of childish, awkward chit chat...


----------



## brandonwall

ikarus said:


> Just watched the live stream on the fb group. Not much information but lots of childish, awkward chit chat...



I thought the info on the T/0 was pretty interesting, but I can also understand how that model isn't for everyone. I also enjoyed the shot of the finished NAMM 060 with the Hannes. All of that being said, if you're not inclined to sit through some of the inside humor and jokes, streams in AA may not be something you find enjoyable.

Now that we've covered some ground in AA, I'll share some T/0 info here and answer questions as I'm able (tonight is Halloween and some specs are still TBD based on the prototype):

The T/0 (our Telecaster-inspired model) is scheduled to launch at NAMM in 2020
The T/0 will be a 22-fret guitar with all of our usual high-end appointments
This model will have all of the same build options as our 060 in terms of finish, pickup configuration, etc. but will also feature several additional bridge options and an additional 10"-14" radius fretboard option (custom radius options are available as well)
Evertune is SLATED to be an option on this guitar and we don't currently have any reasons to believe it won't work, but it's not 100% confirmed at this current time
There are no current plans for a 7-string or 8-string model or for a 24-fret model
The cost will be roughly similar to the current 060 and 060R pricing for the painted and raw models of the T/0, respectively


----------



## bmth4111

Any new info on the new options for existing models coming out?


----------



## Jonathan20022

ikarus said:


> Just watched the live stream on the fb group. Not much information but lots of childish, awkward chit chat...



It's almost like we all told you that's exactly what happens in the group instead of being some top secret info vault


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's almost like we all told you that's exactly what happens in the group instead of being some top secret info vault



Well, a bit of both, no? When did AA disclose the tele in dev vs. an announcement on public Aristides page or here?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Are we jumping back into that discussion?

I'm not going to go into the logistics of that and fact check dates, if you want to go scrounge through it and get exact dates I'd wager it was probably within a week of each other and it was pointed out that it was either revealed HERE in public first before in the owner group.

There's nothing wrong with sharing information with select groups of people, it's like newsletters and deals/coupons. People don't want to get spammed with emails and information but they want that occasional high % coupon retailers will toss your way without having to subscribe to and follow up with all the emails.

The only instance of "withholding" model info in the past was a behind the scenes S Series behind the scenes video from literally 2 years ago even though they had publicly acknowledged for a year prior to it. Yeah people in the group saw the headstock design and some behind the scenes before other people, if people are really going to scrutinize over that then know that every brand gives select people teasers of upcoming stuff before the public.

Part of me feels like at this point just kill the group because people are going to get butthurt over nothing when people will literally come here and just leak everything "secret"  the second they finish watching or reading anything related to upcoming stuff anyways.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Are we jumping back into that discussion?





Jonathan20022 said:


> It's almost like we all told you that's exactly what happens in the group instead of being some top secret info vault



And then from the heavens the prophet of Aristides descended and spoke thusly:



brandonwall said:


> Second, the owners group, Arium Addicts, is a Facebook group that is a partnership between the community and the company. A lot of our early announcements/leaks/spoilers come out there first given that the group is comprised of Aristides owners.



And then Jonathan fell silent, for he had heard the words of the prophet, and knew the early announcements/leaks/spoilers were true.


----------



## brandonwall

bmth4111 said:


> Any new info on the new options for existing models coming out?



Nothing at the moment aside from the Hannes bridge and our periodic release of new finishes.


----------



## brandonwall

Jonathan is correct in his comment pointing out that we told people AA is mostly jokes and goofing around. He's also correct in the fact that we took a more public approach to talking about the headless model in groups outside of AA. Whenever there's something official to announce about the headless, it'll go in AA first. It may quickly be leaked elsewhere or we may package it up to release in groups and pages outside of AA, but the former is something that we can't control and we understand that. We're giving it a shot with regard to helping spread information in more places. Hopefully it works out with minimal negativity!


----------



## MoonJelly

In about two years I'll be free of debt. An Aristides is on my shirt list of ones to own after that. I just love what you guys do with paint. 

Have you ever done 080/080s with single coils? One day I'd love to do like a HSS with Ionizers


----------



## brandonwall

MoonJelly said:


> In about two years I'll be free of debt. An Aristides is on my shirt list of ones to own after that. I just love what you guys do with paint.
> 
> Have you ever done 080/080s with single coils? One day I'd love to do like a HSS with Ionizers



I can't recall one off the top of my head, but I'm fairly certain I've seen an HSH 080 before. We're now starting to offer singles (might be limited to Lundgren at the moment, I'd have to check) in our multiscale models. If I remember correctly, someone has an HS build in production and a regular of ours has an SSS build planned.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> And then from the heavens the prophet of Aristides descended and spoke thusly:
> 
> And then Jonathan fell silent, for he had heard the words of the prophet, and knew the early announcements/leaks/spoilers were true.



 Har har, I work back to back 16 hour shifts and Narad has a field day 

On a serious note, pretty sure no one in the group cares about knowing something in advance of anyone else, and while the definition of the group can be defined how Brandon worded it. It's never actually occurred other than the Fanned Fret announcement video in the privacy of that group, which like I said was public knowledge that they were working on it in public via NAMM/FB Public Announcements over a year prior.

The headless and tele were talked about here prior to the private group/public, you asked for specifics and the only legitimate information that I can remember was what I laid out. There's been no real instance of information truly not revealed anywhere else but in private before the public, it's such a petty thing to be mad about which is why I hope they either stop announcing shit altogether or goad on and actually act on the implied exclusivity of being an owner and not care


----------



## Xaeldaren

brandonwall said:


> Nothing at the moment aside from the Hannes bridge and our periodic release of new finishes.



The Hannes is such an awesome addition.


----------



## bmth4111

Any possibility of holiday sales or deals?


----------



## narad

bmth4111 said:


> Any possibility of holiday sales or deals?



Free arctic sunset sparkle finishes to celebrate the sparkley winter snow! Ehh??


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> Free arctic sunset sparkle finishes to celebrate the sparkley winter snow! Ehh??


"Problematic Special" featuring custom Zwarte Piet inlay


----------



## jephjacques

Ooh, an 070 with a Hannes might have to go on my must-have list...


----------



## brandonwall

bmth4111 said:


> Any possibility of holiday sales or deals?



I doubt we'll discount anything else this year. Typically, only things that are in stock for an extended period of time are discounted. We ran a quick sale last week to get rid of some anthracite builds after we sold out of everything else. If one of the anthracites catches your eye, shoot me a PM and tell me you accidentally missed the sale by a day.


----------



## IronGoliath

Dean Murphy is selling his 080 which is HSH as far as I know, but it also has a wondrous piezo system. 8 string piezo always gets me HOT and HYPE!


----------



## axxessdenied

It's also one of the sexiest finishes Aristides has done to date so far.


----------



## Jake

Man...an 060 with a hannes. I'm gonna have to order one of these in 2020. 

Obviously not gonna read through all 40 pages but assuming the ordering process with these guys is pretty straight forward?

I won't be going overboard with specs- 060, BKPs, martian rust finish because that finish rules, black hardware probably. 

Once my Skervesen is delivered I think I'm gonna have to put some unused gear (amps and such) up for sale to fund this project


----------



## brandonwall

Jake said:


> Man...an 060 with a hannes. I'm gonna have to order one of these in 2020.
> 
> Obviously not gonna read through all 40 pages but assuming the ordering process with these guys is pretty straight forward?
> 
> I won't be going overboard with specs- 060, BKPs, martian rust finish because that finish rules, black hardware probably.
> 
> Once my Skervesen is delivered I think I'm gonna have to put some unused gear (amps and such) up for sale to fund this project



Hey, Jake! Thanks for the interest. You can visit https://aristidesinstruments.com/how-to-order to use our online builder or you can contact me directly, go through our official Facebook page, etc. The ordering process is indeed straightforward with us. The only thing worth noting on the online order form is that not all available options are listed in there (we're in the process of completely revamping the entire website), so you'd need to put the Hannes bridge in the comments.


----------



## brandonwall

FYI, as soon as we have some shots of a finished T/0 available, we'll be happy to share those photos with you all. It should be fairly soon!


----------



## ikarus

When will the new website/ordering page be ready?


----------



## brandonwall

ikarus said:


> When will the new website/ordering page be ready?



Likely around NAMM. There's a decent chance it could launch sooner, but it's a fairly big undertaking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

brandonwall said:


> FYI, as soon as we have some shots of a finished T/0 available, we'll be happy to share those photos with you all. It should be fairly soon!



Share it in the FB group first because @narad.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Share it in the FB group first because @narad.



I don't even want to tell you about the new amazing thing I've seen from the group.


----------



## mcbiggah99

Have you guys seen that fretless model on Instagram? I wonder if this is an option we're going to see soon.


----------



## narad

Now that it's been leaked out of the private group, I will share:







Siiiick. Really curious if the CF contouring along the neck and neck joint is going to be as cool looking as it is on the old CF Onis.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Now that it's been leaked out of the private group, I will share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siiiick. Really curious if the CF contouring along the neck and neck joint is going to be as cool looking as it is on the old CF Onis.


hawt


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Now that it's been leaked out of the private group, I will share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siiiick. Really curious if the CF contouring along the neck and neck joint is going to be as cool looking as it is on the old CF Onis.


But no doubt probably something ridiculous like 2k extra for that finish


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> But no doubt probably something ridiculous like 2k extra for that finish



It's like $1k for a sparkle burst so I think your estimate is fairly conservative.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Steel wrap > CF wrap


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Steel wrap > CF wrap



A tough call, but I feel the CF better suits the venty-airplane-esque vibe of the guitar design. CF 080s would be pretty cool and high-tech looking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> A tough call, but I feel the CF better suits the venty-airplane-esque vibe of the guitar design. CF 080s would be pretty cool and high-tech looking.



I'm just not really into the CF aesthetic. I just associate it with fake wraps on cheap cars. 

The metal is just so different. Genuinely something I haven't seen before outside of all metal bodied guitars. 

It's cool to see different stuff like this though.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm just not really into the CF aesthetic. I just associate it with fake wraps on cheap cars.
> 
> The metal is just so different. Genuinely something I haven't seen before outside of all metal bodied guitars.
> 
> It's cool to see different stuff like this though.


So you're saying for a genuine high tech look I should have them paint red over the carbon fibre and then give the rest of the aesthetic choices to a cigarette company?

Maybe dark blue and an energy drink company would be more appropriate.


----------



## narad

Slap a "NOS Inside" sticker on that badboy and call it a day.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Slap a "NOS Inside" sticker on that badboy and call it a day.


Can we compromise with EQ Power+?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Needs giant Monster Energy graphics.

And Truck Nutz.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Needs giant Monster Energy graphics.
> 
> And Truck Nutz.


Maaan now I want trucker girl inlays and a diamondplate finish on a 070


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> Maaan now I want trucker girl inlays and a diamondplate finish on a 070



Real diamond plate would kick ass. Mirror polished or GTFO.


----------



## Mathemagician

brandonwall said:


> FYI, as soon as we have some shots of a finished T/0 available, we'll be happy to share those photos with you all. It should be fairly soon!



Is it soon yet?


----------



## Avedas

KnightBrolaire said:


> Maaan now I want trucker girl inlays and a diamondplate finish on a 070


I'm gonna get a Calvin peeing inlay.

I would definitely rock a NOS Energy themed build though


----------



## brandonwall

Mathemagician said:


> Is it soon yet?



Not yet.  It probably won't be this week, to be honest. There's a chance, but it's small.


----------



## narad

It's regrettable that a NOS Energy themed build would not even be the third worst Aristides build I can think of.


----------



## Mathemagician

Blue body & headstock, orange metallic hardware, White FB, black hardware. Done.


----------



## Avedas

Mathemagician said:


> Blue body & headstock, orange metallic hardware, White FB, black hardware. Done.


And a racing stripe with the logo along the forearm contour.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> It's regrettable that a NOS Energy themed build would not even be the third worst Aristides build I can think of.


this is #1


----------



## Mathemagician

Avedas said:


> And a racing stripe with the logo along the forearm contour.



In Japanese. Imported straight from a Kyle’s fantasy.


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is #1


----------



## bmth4111

Yes I cringe everytime I see that sparkle 060!
The cf looks awesome but not for me, a little tacky. Maybe satin would look more mature?


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is #1



You were saying?


----------



## brandonwall

I'm waiting for someone to post the watermelon build.


----------



## TimmyPage

I can't seem to find any answers to this question on Google or on the Aristides website. 

What is the standard 5 way wiring on an Aristides? Do they come stock with any push-pulls?


----------



## brandonwall

TimmyPage said:


> I can't seem to find any answers to this question on Google or on the Aristides website.
> 
> What is the standard 5 way wiring on an Aristides? Do they come stock with any push-pulls?



Bridge
Bridge/Neck Outer
Bridge/Neck
Neck Outer
Neck


----------



## Flappydoodle

TimmyPage said:


> I can't seem to find any answers to this question on Google or on the Aristides website.
> 
> What is the standard 5 way wiring on an Aristides? Do they come stock with any push-pulls?



Depends on the model. For the R series, it includes Fishmans, so by stock it has a push-pull switch to change between the two voices.


----------



## brandonwall

Flappydoodle said:


> Depends on the model. For the R series, it includes Fishmans, so by stock it has a push-pull switch to change between the two voices.



Not enough coffee yet, I missed that question.  Thanks for tackling it!


----------



## ML128

Usually just read and dont post but since nobody has posted yet


----------



## Avedas

The pickguard dips into the hood scoop? A bit odd but alright I guess


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5uBoFdHhEi/?igshid=1u5nzbqyo7v5n

This looks like a Raw finish. Looks pretty good to me


----------



## TimmyPage

ML128 said:


> Usually just read and dont post but since nobody has posted yet



I think that one looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing some more finished models too (that colour scheme, with HH and a pickguard would be just about perfect).


----------



## MoonJelly

Will there be an option with no pickguard?


----------



## brandonwall

MoonJelly said:


> Will there be an option with no pickguard?



Indeed! Black, white, or none at the moment.


----------



## secretpizza

Good god, that T style Aristides looks incredible. Can't wait to see those in production.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The scoop outlines the pickguard when it has one, I actually think it looks pretty interesting and different with the PG. But because it's not really going to be a front loaded guitar electronically, I would probably get one without a PG. Glad it's finally getting revealed, I hope it has a thicker neck than the 060 and 020.


----------



## Mathemagician

I hope it a thin neck as I would love to see this as a fairly shreddy alternative to “more super strats”


----------



## ikarus

I am in for the "has a 060 style neck" too...


----------



## mikernaut

Avedas said:


> The pickguard dips into the hood scoop? A bit odd but alright I guess



That's where you hide your weed man. LOL


----------



## gunshow86de

mikernaut said:


> That's where you hide your weed man. LOL


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mikernaut said:


> That's where you hide your weed man. LOL


smuggler tele=best tele


----------



## ikarus

Opted for Lundgren M7s instead of Duncans for my R now. Anyone has M7s in their Aristides? How do you like them?


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/B574QSCHsGA/?igshid=t5ruuh1ycolr

I'm digging this a lot


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They're going to be printing money with this thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ikarus said:


> Opted for Lundgren M7s instead of Duncans for my R now. Anyone has M7s in their Aristides? How do you like them?


I have m7s in my 070. great pickups overall. they still have the characteristic growl and feel of the m8s.


----------



## axxessdenied

ikarus said:


> Opted for Lundgren M7s instead of Duncans for my R now. Anyone has M7s in their Aristides? How do you like them?


Great choice! I got the M7 in my 070SR and it's exactly the sound I was hoping it would be.


----------



## ikarus

Thanks for your answers, I am looking forward to it even more now...


----------



## narad

God dammit, Aristides. Downright incredible crackle on this one and it gets a fucking pizza inlay.


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's funny as the moment I saw that I knew @axxessdenied had a new Tiddies.


----------



## narad

I will say whatever they did with this particular crackle seems a step up from the rest. Really looks like lava veins in there.


----------



## brandonwall

Fred the Shred said:


> It's funny as the moment I saw that I knew @axxessdenied had a new Tiddies.



So many BotY contenders this year. It's been exciting to see what customers have whipped up.

It's T/0 time! Check it out:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I will say whatever they did with this particular crackle seems a step up from the rest. Really looks like lava veins in there.



It's not lava, it's the cheese and sauce covered by well-done burnt cheese. 

They just left it in a little long is all.


----------



## Avedas

Mmmm that's how you do a tele


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not lava, it's the cheese and sauce covered by well-done burnt cheese.
> 
> They just left it in a little long is all.



Maybe one of those old school Ellio's pizzas. But then they go and inlay what is clearly a triangular, and not rectangular, slice.


----------



## ikarus

@brandonwall does the T/O have the same neck profile as the 060?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Maybe one of those old school Ellio's pizzas. But then they go and inlay what is clearly a triangular, and not rectangular, slice.



Bro.


----------



## Jake

Well I saw the 060 with the Hannes and decided that was my next guitar..but now I've seen the T/0 and I'm conflicted again 

@brandonwall if you guys decide you can put a Hannes on the T/0 I'm going to be legally obligated to order a H/H one


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Bro.



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## brandonwall

ikarus said:


> @brandonwall does the T/O have the same neck profile as the 060?



I'm working on some final confirmations of the exact neck specs. I've got the prototype information, but I want to make sure absolutely nothing has changed before I start running my mouth. 



Jake said:


> Well I saw the 060 with the Hannes and decided that was my next guitar..but now I've seen the T/0 and I'm conflicted again
> 
> @brandonwall if you guys decide you can put a Hannes on the T/0 I'm going to be legally obligated to order a H/H one



Oh, it's already been decided. You can absolutely get a Hannes on the T/0. You can even get an Evertune if you're feeling really froggy!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Sorry, my bad.


Meta


----------



## Jake

brandonwall said:


> Oh, it's already been decided. You can absolutely get a Hannes on the T/0. You can even get an Evertune if you're feeling really froggy!


Oh god my poor wallet. Okay you’ve got me

Once this is added to the website and all that I’m ordering one.


----------



## brandonwall

Jake said:


> Oh god my poor wallet. Okay you’ve got me
> 
> Once this is added to the website and all that I’m ordering one.



You can shoot me a PM or email me ([email protected]), and I'll hook you up today.


----------



## Jake

brandonwall said:


> You can shoot me a PM or email me ([email protected]), and I'll hook you up today.


Gotta wait till at least after the holidays! My wallet is already hurting because of vacations but I will definitely be in touch!


----------



## brandonwall

Jake said:


> Gotta wait till at least after the holidays! My wallet is already hurting because of vacations but I will definitely be in touch!



I totally understand. Feel free to reach out whenever the timing is right!


----------



## TimmyPage

Those T's are so sick! It's got me reconsidering the 060 I was going to order after NAMM.

Or like, maybe just both eventually?!


----------



## axxessdenied

narad said:


> God dammit, Aristides. Downright incredible crackle on this one and it gets a fucking pizza inlay.


mwahahah this is mine.


----------



## Mathemagician

brandonwall said:


> I'm working on some final confirmations of the exact neck specs. I've got the prototype information, but I want to make sure absolutely nothing has changed before I start running my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's already been decided. You can absolutely get a Hannes on the T/0. You can even get an Evertune if you're feeling really froggy!



14-16” compound radius bro. Just confirm it with no further research.


----------



## Avedas

axxessdenied said:


> mwahahah this is mine.


Was the pancake one yours as well?


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> Was the pancake one yours as well?



Christ, there's a pancake one?

I feel like there was a watermelon one, but it might have just been a bad dream.


----------



## brandonwall

Mathemagician said:


> 14-16” compound radius bro. Just confirm it with no further research.



Now that's something I can speak to. Two radius choices: 10-14" and 12-16" on the T/0.


----------



## jephjacques

P I Z Z A


----------



## oracles

narad said:


> I feel like there was a watermelon one, but it might have just been a bad dream.



Allow me to refresh that nightmare for you 

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/I...n-Ivy-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-115387883.gc


----------



## Randy

axxessdenied said:


> mwahahah this is mine.



Comet Ping Pong confirmed.


----------



## Jonathan20022

oracles said:


> Allow me to refresh that nightmare for you
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/I...n-Ivy-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-115387883.gc



That one's going to take a few more price drops my guy


----------



## Winspear

Jonathan20022 said:


> That one's going to take a few more price drops my guy


 Could almost get a new one for that !


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oracles said:


> Allow me to refresh that nightmare for you
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/I...n-Ivy-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-115387883.gc


----------



## Jonathan20022

Winspear said:


> Could almost get a new one for that !



I feel for the Guitar Center rep who took that guitar in


----------



## spudmunkey

Winspear said:


> Could almost get a new one for that !



GC has no idea what things are worth, that they don't carry as new.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Jonathan20022 said:


> That one's going to take a few more price drops my guy



Just need the right Kiesel lover that wants to make the jump to Aristides to come along.


----------



## spudmunkey

Dineley said:


> Just need the right Kiesel lover that wants to make the jump to Aristides to come along.



Lilke whomever bought these things:


----------



## c7spheres

^ oh come on! This is real?!


----------



## narad

oracles said:


> Allow me to refresh that nightmare for you
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/I...n-Ivy-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-115387883.gc



Dammit! Of course it's for sale.

For some good news, I'm absolutely loving how the hannes is working on the 060 body:





Nice addition to the options


----------



## prlgmnr

Christine was browsing Amazon for clothes for the kids, found an excellent companion hoody to go with the Pizza Aristides:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Loveternal...N79VKbNHBzk3Yno-2j6bfQ86pkh4BM-mi4&pldnSite=1


----------



## mikernaut

oracles said:


> Allow me to refresh that nightmare for you
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/I...n-Ivy-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-115387883.gc



Hah thats here! I should go drawn seeds on it with a Sharpie


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> Christine was browsing Amazon for clothes for the kids, found an excellent companion hoody to go with the Pizza Aristides:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Loveternal...N79VKbNHBzk3Yno-2j6bfQ86pkh4BM-mi4&pldnSite=1


is it bad that I kind of want that hoodie?


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> is it bad that I kind of want that hoodie?


They do pop.


----------



## Avedas

KnightBrolaire said:


> is it bad that I kind of want that hoodie?


I'd wear it to the office


----------



## Mathemagician

prlgmnr said:


> Christine was browsing Amazon for clothes for the kids, found an excellent companion hoody to go with the Pizza Aristides:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Loveternal...N79VKbNHBzk3Yno-2j6bfQ86pkh4BM-mi4&pldnSite=1



I need that hoodie. That’s most excellent.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Back to guitar talk.

Does anyone know if Aristides will offer the possibility of a reversed headstock for their 060? That would be a cool cool thing if they were going to make that an option.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheUnvanquished said:


> Back to guitar talk.
> 
> Does anyone know if Aristides will offer the possibility of a reversed headstock for their 060? That would be a cool cool thing if they were going to make that an option.


doubt it. They'd have to make completely new molds to do that, which is very cost prohibitive.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Damn. You're probably right. I know they are cast from molds, but overlooked the fact that they would need new ones to do this when I asked the question. I can dream I guess.

I was thinking of spec-ing out a raw 060 with a schaller hannes bridge, a single lundgren m6, and a reverse headstock. That would be so awesome. I could do the non-reverse headstock, but was hoping that by holding out past NAMM they might offer the reverse headstock at some point. I guess what I'm getting at is that I hope you are wrong, but that makes a lot of sense about the mold and all...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheUnvanquished said:


> Damn. You're probably right. I know they are cast from molds, but overlooked the fact that they would need new ones to do this when I asked the question. I can dream I guess.
> 
> I was thinking of spec-ing out a raw 060 with a schaller hannes bridge, a single lundgren m6, and a reverse headstock. That would be so awesome. I could do the non-reverse headstock, but was hoping that by holding out past NAMM they might offer the reverse headstock at some point. I guess what I'm getting at is that I hope you are wrong, but that makes a lot of sense about the mold and all...


considering they haven't bothered with a reverse headstock option with their other options (which admittedly would be titties), I have zero hope in it happening for the t shape.


----------



## Mathemagician

TheUnvanquished said:


> Back to guitar talk.
> 
> Does anyone know if Aristides will offer the possibility of a reversed headstock for their 060? That would be a cool cool thing if they were going to make that an option.



I asked about this once a few years ago. They just straight up said there was no plan to create a brand new mold to offer a reverse headstock period. They def we’re not rude or anything, just direct on that point. I respect it because it’s honestly such a minute option, and I say that as a big fan of reversed headstocks.


----------



## StevenC

oracles said:


> Allow me to refresh that nightmare for you
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/I...n-Ivy-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-115387883.gc


This is like the Steve Vai snakeskin Maxxas but somehow less tasteful.


----------



## Jonathan20022

TheUnvanquished said:


> Back to guitar talk.
> 
> Does anyone know if Aristides will offer the possibility of a reversed headstock for their 060? That would be a cool cool thing if they were going to make that an option.



I have a feeling that if they did do some form of reverse headstock they would almost completely redesign it. Just seems like it'd be a better idea than literally only flipping it. But after mocking it up it absolutely isn't the worst, I'm still curious about the viability of a modular mold. Different neck shapes is tough, but a different headstock shape *should *work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jonathan20022 said:


> I have a feeling that if they did do some form of reverse headstock they would almost completely redesign it. Just seems like it'd be a better idea than literally only flipping it. But after mocking it up it absolutely isn't the worst, I'm still curious about the viability of a modular mold. Different neck shapes is tough, but a different headstock shape *should *work.
> 
> View attachment 75554



Really, it comes down to "is there a good business case" for whatever changes to the current design folks want. 

Anything can be done, so the only limiting factor is whether it's worthwhile. 

Why boost the complexity of the process when the complexity likely won't pay for itself for dozens or hundreds or even thousands of cycles? 

They made a Tele because that's a major market. Folks throw down thousands for fancy Teles all the time, and have for decades. It's a very safe bet. I don't think the folks who aren't buying an Aristides purely for a reverse headstock are as large of a market.


----------



## narad

I mean, they've got right-handed 060s, left-handed 060s, saws, and glue. What's holding them back from offering reverse headstocks?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I mean I'm not really arguing for the reverse headstock since it only ever mattered to me on an Ibanez. But I still think something like a modular mold is worth investing some research in the future, I'd order an 060S headstock on an 060 for sure if it was offered.

The tele and headless are pretty safe bets in general since you can make of it what you will with pickup choice and finish choice.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Jonathan20022 said:


> I have a feeling that if they did do some form of reverse headstock they would almost completely redesign it. Just seems like it'd be a better idea than literally only flipping it.



This is how I feel when I see a lot of reverse headstocks and I'm slowly getting more and more put off by them. The symmetry is off when you just flip it and unflip the logo.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lorcan Ward said:


> This is how I feel when I see a lot of reverse headstocks and I'm slowly getting more and more put off by them. The symmetry is off when you just flip it and unflip the logo.



I think if the headstock doesn't have too many curves it can be reversed without too much harm, Ala Jackson In Line/3x3 and Mayones' Regius Headstock. But those are very safe in terms of reversing, the reversed default 070 headstock I mocked up grew on me a bit but I would still redesign it if I had control over the mold creation process. It has all these curves and I don't like that the headstock plate's text doesn't look great with the plate arching upwards and the text still trying to be level.


----------



## mikernaut

So does the pickguard actually dip into the Cutout? I think that's what I'm seeing. Also any plans on a fan fret version? or would that be too complex, like there would need to be a new mold made?


----------



## narad

mikernaut said:


> So does the pickguard actually dip into the Cutout?



Yes


----------



## axxessdenied

wooo my pizza crackle 020 should be here on monday just in time for xmas ^_^


----------



## Winspear

I can't figure out the pickguard. From everything I've seen it looks like the PG and non-PG models use a different mould - the PG version having an 'L shaped' scoop on which the pickguard fills the contour which would usually be the wall of the scoop. I'd be very surprised if two different moulds were used for something so simple as a pickguard choice - but I can't figure out what's going on otherwise. Looking at the black one with no pickguard, it certainly looks like a pickguard mounted to it would overhang - but it does not. Nor does the pickguard appear to slope off like a drop top to cover the scoop wall.
@brandonwall is that right? Is the pickguard model a different mould with an L shaped scoop? This is really hurting my brain


----------



## StevenC

Does anyone else see a half assed Tyler headstock on those teles?


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> Does anyone else see a half assed Tyler headstock on those teles?



thank god. no one should be subjected to a full assed Tyler headstock


----------



## prlgmnr

StevenC said:


> Does anyone else see a half assed Tyler headstock on those teles?


No.


----------



## axxessdenied

prlgmnr said:


> Christine was browsing Amazon for clothes for the kids, found an excellent companion hoody to go with the Pizza Aristides:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Loveternal...N79VKbNHBzk3Yno-2j6bfQ86pkh4BM-mi4&pldnSite=1


holy shit this is perfect HAHAHAHAHAHA.
btw I got the guitar on friday. It's unreal.


lemme see if I can post the pics from FB on here


----------



## axxessdenied

I think it works ?


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## Velokki

Someone injected Stranger Things into that slab of Arium!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Shit man wish you had told me this was yours when I was drunkenly rambling to you about guitars Saturday night lol!!! Congrats!





axxessdenied said:


>


----------



## Mathemagician

That bridge looks sturdy as fuck. Love that finish.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, that finish makes me want to tell Anakin I have the higher ground, lol. Super cool effect!


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/B60AzmenjOZ/?igshid=qb6sxwy2lalq

This shell pink Raw is too good, and dangerous for my wallet. That's the exact color I wanted in Raw too. Damn.


----------



## jephjacques

They've got a hot pink T with an evertune on their instagram now and I'm losing my mind


----------



## prlgmnr

I still haven't got over the cum sword


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> I still haven't got over the cum sword


I thought it said scum


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought it said scum


I believe that was the intent yes


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought it said scum



to-may-to, to-mah-to


----------



## Wiz

Can someone explain this to me: do these guitars not have a truss rod at all because the neck is too stiff to bend with various string gauge or tuning changes, or is that still something you'd end up dealing with with an Aristides?


----------



## Albake21

Wiz said:


> Can someone explain this to me: do these guitars not have a truss rod at all because the neck is too stiff to bend with various string gauge or tuning changes, or is that still something you'd end up dealing with with an Aristides?


Taken from their site:

"How are Aristides guitars affected by the weather and travel?

This is one of our favorite parts... they're not! Not only does being zero-wood mean humidity changes can't cause things like neck warping or fretboard shrinkage, but being one-piece means the neck won't shift due to temperature changes either. Our touring artists love this, and so do our amateur and semi-professional customers who live in extreme climates, or don't like having to adjust their guitars often. *Our instruments do still have truss rods*, though, so you can change the setup whenever you wish."


----------



## Wiz

Makes sense, thanks for pulling that up. I wonder if a rod-less guitar is even possible conceptually, or would make much sense.


----------



## Winspear

Wiz said:


> Makes sense, thanks for pulling that up. I wonder if a rod-less guitar is even possible conceptually, or would make much sense.


It's been done. See all aluminium guitars, and also Vigier (only some models? not sure).
Aluminium - presumably a rod is not strong enough to govern a metal neck. However I've still heard talk of string tension affecting the necks slightly - heavy tension strings being needed to give them enough relief to not buzz, etc.
Vigier - From what I gather are designed to run low and flat and are barely affected by string tension at all. Appealing to me, though a rod is certainly useful for people who like to be able to dial in extra relief.


----------



## narad

Wiz said:


> Makes sense, thanks for pulling that up. I wonder if a rod-less guitar is even possible conceptually, or would make much sense.



Yea, I know Klein guitars with the rosewood necks don't use trussrods (and some had warping issues) and more recently I believe Vigier also lacks them.


----------



## SpaceDock

IMO it doesn’t matter how unlikely a builder thinks it is that the neck will need adjustment, include a truss rod and make it accessible


----------



## spudmunkey

Some people WANT different kinds of relief, so it seems odd to not include a way for the customer to adjust it to their desires.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vigier makes some of the best playing guitars you'll ever lay your hands on. If you need some weirdly extreme amount of relief (~95% of guitars fall within a very narrow range when properly setup), there are plenty of guitars with truss rods out there.


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> Vigier makes some of the best playing guitars you'll ever lay your hands on. If you need some weirdly extreme amount of relief (~95% of guitars fall within a very narrow range when properly setup), there are plenty of guitars with truss rods out there.


 Those look nice. Apparently they do a 90/10 carbon wood neck. The carbon is like a beam so the neck stays stable. I like this idea seeing as how I like dead straight necks with no relief. They talk about it here.
http://www.vigierguitars.com/html/Description_US/Guitars/neck_us.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> Those look nice. Apparently they do a 90/10 carbon wood neck. The carbon is like a beam so the neck stays stable. I like this idea seeing as how I like dead straight necks with no relief. They talk about it here.
> http://www.vigierguitars.com/html/Description_US/Guitars/neck_us.html



With string tension they have a slight amount of relief. It's a system that works very well. 

I've owned a couple of Vigier guitars over the years, and have worked on more. Absolute top tier instruments. Folks get weirded out about the lack of truss rod, but Patrice knows what he's doing and has spent decades dialing in this system.


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> With string tension they have a slight amount of relief. It's a system that works very well.
> 
> I've owned a couple of Vigier guitars over the years, and have worked on more. Absolute top tier instruments. Folks get weirded out about the lack of truss rod, but Patrice knows what he's doing and has spent decades dialing in this system.


 I'm curious if you were to use heavier gauge strings or something other than how they intended if the relif could then get to be to much, or vise versa like if tuning down or something. It seems then it would potentially get out of the desired range but it doesn't from what I've heard. I've only ever heard good stuff about Vigier.

Edit. Oh I think I get it now. The carbon brings it straight for lower tensions and resists more for higher tensions, duh. So it would likely always be in a desirable range probably because he did all the "math" and hard work up front when he designed it figuring out what piece of carbon to use in there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> I'm curious if you were to use heavier gauge strings or something other than how they intended if the relif could then get to be to much, or vise versa like if tuning down or something. It seems then it would potentially get out of the desired range but it doesn't from what I've heard. I've only ever heard good stuff about Vigier.
> 
> Edit. Oh I think I get it now. The carbon brings it straight for lower tensions and resists more for higher tensions, duh. So it would likely always be in a desirable range probably because he did all the "math" and hard work up front when he designed it figuring out what piece of carbon to use in there.



Now you're getting it.


----------



## TimmyPage

What pickups do you guys like in your Aristides? I've been planning out the specs on one for months (I like to wait 5 months before any big gear purchases to ensure its what I want) but I can't decide on the pickups, and have no experience with most of the sets that Aristides offers except some of the SDs. 

I play mostly jazz/fusion/soul 'professionally' and I dabble in prog metal at home. (Plini, Intervals) I mostly use lower output pickups in all my other guitars. My two current gigging guitars are a stock Suhr Classic S HSS and a fender hardtail Strat with Suhr Thornbuckers.

I wouldn't mind something with a touch more heat/tightness under gain but the clean tones are paramount to me. I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Just swapped out the Ragnaroks in my 060 with Dimarzio Imperiums and I really love them.

I feel like folks at least in the spectrum I see it from have forgotten about Dimarzio as a pickup brand with all of our variety nowadays. But they're inexpensive, offer customization, and have a large selection as is.

Right now I have Fishman Tosins in an 060, BKP Aristides Customs in another, and the Imperiums in my 3rd 060. My 070 has BKP Nailbombs, very happy with the variety and pickup types/tones.

They're all high output pickups, I guess the Aristides Customs are the closest to what you're after that I've played. Some folks don't dig them because they aren't grounded in that high gain tight ceramic bridge sound but in turn you get some versatile tones out of the other positions on the 5 way.


----------



## axxessdenied

Wiz said:


> Can someone explain this to me: do these guitars not have a truss rod at all because the neck is too stiff to bend with various string gauge or tuning changes, or is that still something you'd end up dealing with with an Aristides?


Aristides necks aren't stiff and will flex when you apply pressure to the headstock.


----------



## Wiz

axxessdenied said:


> Aristides necks aren't stiff and will flex when you apply pressure to the headstock.



Fair enough, that's good to know!


----------



## axxessdenied

I'd say they act similar to an RG550 neck in terms of stiffness (the 060 atleast which I found to have the most flex).


----------



## Restarted

TimmyPage said:


> What pickups do you guys like in your Aristides? I've been planning out the specs on one for months (I like to wait 5 months before any big gear purchases to ensure its what I want) but I can't decide on the pickups, and have no experience with most of the sets that Aristides offers except some of the SDs.
> 
> I play mostly jazz/fusion/soul 'professionally' and I dabble in prog metal at home. (Plini, Intervals) I mostly use lower output pickups in all my other guitars. My two current gigging guitars are a stock Suhr Classic S HSS and a fender hardtail Strat with Suhr Thornbuckers.
> 
> I wouldn't mind something with a touch more heat/tightness under gain but the clean tones are paramount to me. I'm open to suggestions!



I love my BKP Aristides Customs. They're very versatile and they play very nicely with the volume and tone knobs. A tip I got from Kyle when I ordered was to get them covered to roll off some presence. I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## c7spheres

Awhile back I gave my praise about when I tried my buddys 080s and mentioned how he said it was his best sounding guitar. I thought it he said it had Lundgrens in it but as it turns out it was the BKP Aristides Customs in it. Still haven't heard it plugged in myself yet, but I respect his opinions on stuff as he has a lot of experience with a lot of different guitars and pickups.


----------



## c7spheres

axxessdenied said:


> Aristides necks aren't stiff and will flex when you apply pressure to the headstock.



Just curious. Could you make the neck stiff and straight so it doesn't flex on an Aristides if wanted? Does it have that level of tension capability?


----------



## Winspear

c7spheres said:


> Just curious. Could you make the neck stiff and straight so it doesn't flex on an Aristides if wanted? Does it have that level of tension capability?


Like, as an end user? If a neck moves it moves, same as 99% of guitars - but of course you can set it up however you like with the truss rod for any kind of string tension


----------



## c7spheres

Winspear said:


> Like, as an end user? If a neck moves it moves, same as 99% of guitars - but of course you can set it up however you like with the truss rod for any kind of string tension


 Cool. Good to know.


----------



## brandonwall

Sorry for my absence! Apparently I'm no longer getting alerts for replies here, so I thought everyone was just enjoying the holidays. 

Tom, I haven't heard anything regarding two separate molds for the T/0, but it's a good question. It's one of many on my list for the guys when we meet up next week.

If any of you guys are going to be at NAMM, please be sure to stop by the booth and say hello. We'd love to give you a chance to play the new T/0 and T/0R as well as our existing models!


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> Sorry for my absence! Apparently I'm no longer getting alerts for replies here, so I thought everyone was just enjoying the holidays.
> 
> Tom, I haven't heard anything regarding two separate molds for the T/0, but it's a good question. It's one of many on my list for the guys when we meet up next week.
> 
> If any of you guys are going to be at NAMM, please be sure to stop by the booth and say hello. We'd love to give you a chance to play the new T/0 and T/0R as well as our existing models!



Do you guys think there's any tonal difference between an otherwise identically specced T/0 and 060?


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> Do you guys think there's any tonal difference between an otherwise identically specced T/0 and 060?



That's a good question and dives somewhat into the realm of talking about politics, religion, and tonewood.


----------



## axxessdenied

c7spheres said:


> Just curious. Could you make the neck stiff and straight so it doesn't flex on an Aristides if wanted? Does it have that level of tension capability?


Its just like setting up any other guitar. You could run higher string tension and adjust the truss rod to add a bit more stability.


----------



## jephjacques

I'd be very surprised if there were any quantifiable differences. Same materials, same construction, the point where the neck joins the body is pretty much the same (ie, not a crazy Abasi style singlecut). I'm not a scientist* but it seems like any noticeable differences would more likely be due to slight differences in individual pickups (if handwound).

*but I do draw robot asses for a living


----------



## brandonwall

jephjacques said:


> I'd be very surprised if there were any quantifiable differences. Same materials, same construction, the point where the neck joins the body is pretty much the same (ie, not a crazy Abasi style singlecut). I'm not a scientist* but it seems like any noticeable differences would more likely be due to slight differences in individual pickups (if handwound).
> 
> *but I do draw robot asses for a living



My personal beliefs (read: not necessarily those of the company) are more in that realm. Hands (and what is or isn't in or on them), pickups, and signal chain are the biggest influencers of tone, in my opinion.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Viewing it as anything other than a mostly aesthetic difference is giving it too much thought IMO, If we're going with overall body size/mass/density. The general silhouette of a tele and strat aren't THAT far off in the first place. Fattening the lower horn a bit, and bending the upper horn inwards probably makes it so the overall surface area of both guitars is within a small range of each other. 







Basically your T/0 probably won't sound too off if you just make it an HH Hardtail companion to an 060


----------



## axxessdenied

It'll be interesting. I think there will be more tonal difference than people expect. The Aristides platform seems to respond quite a bit tonally to changes in specs. Even things like gloss vs satin seems to have an overall impact on the instruments. I've had the metallic finishes on 3 different aristides models now and when you play one of those finishes for a while and swap to a painted one you really notice the differences. They aren't huge but big enough to impact and influence you as a player.


----------



## narad

Well finish thickness is one of the oldest tone ghost stories with the guys chasing vintage 50s/60s sounds. Whether an LP has a nitro or poly finish is a huge deal (in terms of consumer base and to people who care about these things, no comment on validity here). So I would not be surprised at all if there was some noticeable difference between raw and (primer + basecoat + poly clearcoat).

I would be pretty surprised if there was an appreciable difference between the T/0 and 060, but I was just curious what the shop guys thought since they're hands on with them all day. If anything, I don't think it's really within the Aristides construction method to tailor that to a more authentic "tele" sound. But figured it's easier to ask than assume.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I find there’s a consistent “Aristides” tone you can hear even with different players. Like the way JPs have a common sound regardless of wood and pickup specs.


----------



## axxessdenied

I had an 060 with SSS with a special wiring mod that added a Push/Pull to swap the middle position to the two outer coils instead essentially making it a "tele". It'll be interesting how the Tele's compare tonally


----------



## jephjacques

narad said:


> Well finish thickness is one of the oldest tone ghost stories with the guys chasing vintage 50s/60s sounds. Whether an LP has a nitro or poly finish is a huge deal (in terms of consumer base and to people who care about these things, no comment on validity here). So I would not be surprised at all if there was some noticeable difference between raw and (primer + basecoat + poly clearcoat).
> 
> I would be pretty surprised if there was an appreciable difference between the T/0 and 060, but I was just curious what the shop guys thought since they're hands on with them all day. If anything, I don't think it's really within the Aristides construction method to tailor that to a more authentic "tele" sound. But figured it's easier to ask than assume.



I don't buy the vintage finish thing because it's impossible to have anything resembling reproducible comparisons with old-ass guitars that had big differences from instrument to instrument to begin with. Modern "vintage nitro" isn't even close to the formulations they used back then either so  at the blues lawyers buying $12000 les pauls "for the tone."

That being said, I could definitely see some people hearing a difference between a raw and fully-finished Aristides. That's a fair amount of different coats of stuff on the guitar, in theory it could affect the way it resonates. Personally I didn't notice any difference in resonance between the 080r I have and the 080s I used to have, but I had a sample size of 2 guitars and they had different pickups in them anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leave it to @narad.....


----------



## diagrammatiks

tone finish!


----------



## axxessdenied

narad said:


> Well finish thickness is one of the oldest tone ghost stories with the guys chasing vintage 50s/60s sounds. Whether an LP has a nitro or poly finish is a huge deal (in terms of consumer base and to people who care about these things, no comment on validity here). So I would not be surprised at all if there was some noticeable difference between raw and (primer + basecoat + poly clearcoat).
> 
> I would be pretty surprised if there was an appreciable difference between the T/0 and 060, but I was just curious what the shop guys thought since they're hands on with them all day. If anything, I don't think it's really within the Aristides construction method to tailor that to a more authentic "tele" sound. But figured it's easier to ask than assume.


No two pieces of wood are going to be the same so quantifying the tonal impacts a finish isn't that easy on a traditional build. The construction on an aristides is a lot more controlled and consistent so things like different pickup configs, raw vs gloss vs satin vs metallic finishes and bridge options are going to be the biggest way the end user can influence the sound. You can hear there is a difference when you play them unplugged side by side.


----------



## oracles

axxessdenied said:


> No two pieces of wood are going to be the same so quantifying the tonal impacts a finish isn't that easy on a traditional build. The construction on an aristides is a lot more controlled and consistent so things like different pickup configs, raw vs gloss vs satin vs metallic finishes and bridge options are going to be the biggest way the end user can influence the sound. You can hear there is a difference when you play them unplugged side by side.



Can confirm. Every single one of these sounded noticeably different. Though each had it's own unique pickups, I did a multitude of tests between my 080S (when I still had it) and a friends where the only difference was gloss vs satin finish and there was a very noticeable difference in brightness.


----------



## axxessdenied

Yeah, the difference between those two 080S acoustically was crazy.


----------



## c7spheres

oracles said:


> Can confirm. Every single one of these sounded noticeably different. Though each had it's own unique pickups, I did a multitude of tests between my 080S (when I still had it) and a friends where the only difference was gloss vs satin finish and there was a very noticeable difference in brightness.


 Man I love the green 070. It's exactly what I was thinking about ordering. With the floyd too!. How you like tht one? That's a gloss right?


----------



## oracles

c7spheres said:


> Man I love the green 070. It's exactly what I was thinking about ordering. With the floyd too!. How you like tht one? That's a gloss right?



The green 070 was fitted with BKPs that I dont particularly care for, but otherwise it played fantastic, fit and finish was flawless, it's a great guitar. That particular finish is a satin marble burst, I want to say Emerald green, but Pascal would be the most accurate source of information for that particular build as it was commissioned through him.


----------



## axxessdenied

Tossed some namm pics of the T/O over in the standard guitar forum : https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/aristides-guitars-t-o.340038/


----------



## brandonwall

Thanks for posting these, Nick.

Maybe sometime after the dust settles and we knock out the headless model, we can look at the potential for variants of the T/0 (7-string, 8-string, multiscale, etc.). As Nick mentioned in another thread, we're a small company and it's about resource allocation and ROI. Our roadmap for the next 24 months doesn't include T/0 variants, but we're always willing to adapt to what customers want as long as the intent to purchase is legitimate.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

brandonwall said:


> Thanks for posting these, Nick.
> 
> Maybe sometime after the dust settles and we knock out the headless model, we can look at the potential for variants of the T/0 (7-string, 8-string, multiscale, etc.). As Nick mentioned in another thread, we're a small company and it's about resource allocation and ROI. Our roadmap for the next 24 months doesn't include T/0 variants, but we're always willing to adapt to what customers want as long as the intent to purchase is legitimate.



I don't think I asked you at NAMM but on the upcoming headless models, what is the plan for neck profiles (specifically 7s)?
Is it going to be the 070 profile or maybe a tad thinner (which is really what I am hoping for very very much)?


----------



## rifftrauma

Uh... headless models? Do we have a timeline on this? My intent to purchase would be incredibly legitimate...


----------



## brandonwall

LeviathanKiller said:


> I don't think I asked you at NAMM but on the upcoming headless models, what is the plan for neck profiles (specifically 7s)?
> Is it going to be the 070 profile or maybe a tad thinner (which is really what I am hoping for very very much)?



I can't speak to this conclusively at the moment. We're still very, very early in the process, but I would expect the end results to be something focused on ergonomics and weight to really take advantage of the form factor. This would likely extend to the neck profile.



rifftrauma said:


> Uh... headless models? Do we have a timeline on this? My intent to purchase would be incredibly legitimate...



There's not a hard timeline at the moment. We're not necessarily in a rush to get the headless model out by a specific date or milestone. We'd rather take the time to make sure we do it right, nail all of the features and specs, and deliver something that we're 100% proud to release. My hope is that this new model will be available for order in 2020, but we're going to take our time on this, much like we did with the T/0.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Re the T/0 variants, a 7-string would be sweeeet! Just saying.

I have been thinking about it for a while, but I'm ready now to order my 1st Aristides. I'm completely sold on the concept & technology, specially on the raw series. I have a few questions and was hoping if anyone here would be able to respond. 
The following questions re *070R* model
1. Would it be possible to request the next bigger fret size from Jescar? Fret wire 58118-S?
2. I would like to use the new Fishman Javier Reyes pickups, is it possible to have them installed?
3. Is it possible to add a mini toggle for voice 3 (single)? See question 2.
4. Any plans to add more raw colors in 2020? 

Thanks!


----------



## sojorel

brandonwall said:


> I can't speak to this conclusively at the moment. We're still very, very early in the process, but I would expect the end results to be something focused on ergonomics and weight to really take advantage of the form factor. This would likely extend to the neck profile.
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a hard timeline at the moment. We're not necessarily in a rush to get the headless model out by a specific date or milestone. We'd rather take the time to make sure we do it right, nail all of the features and specs, and deliver something that we're 100% proud to release. My hope is that this new model will be available for order in 2020, but we're going to take our time on this, much like we did with the T/0.



Out of interest, how does the development process work for a new model? Given you have to make molds to cast the arium and so forth, how do you test different body shapes and neck profiles etc.?


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Re the T/0 variants, a 7-string would be sweeeet! Just saying.
> 
> I have been thinking about it for a while, but I'm ready now to order my 1st Aristides. I'm completely sold on the concept & technology, specially on the raw series. I have a few questions and was hoping if anyone here would be able to respond.
> The following questions re *070R* model
> 1. Would it be possible to request the next bigger fret size from Jescar? Fret wire 58118-S?
> 2. I would like to use the new Fishman Javier Reyes pickups, is it possible to have them installed?
> 3. Is it possible to add a mini toggle for voice 3 (single)? See question 2.
> 4. Any plans to add more raw colors in 2020?
> 
> Thanks!



All good questions! I'll answer them below.


We currently only offer 57110. I took a look at the 58118 and it's just barely too wide in one area to fit. Now, given that we're talking about 1/100th of a millimeter, it may still be possible. If so, the biggest hurdle is how to fit it into our processes and workflows, as this one board in particular would be the one thing that deviates from our standard procedures. If we can make it happen, there will likely be an upcharge associated with it. If it's something you are deadset on, just shoot me a PM, hit me up on Facebook, etc., and we can chat about it more.
Absolutely! We have access to the full range of Fishman pickups at the moment.
Not a problem!
Shell pink and white are currently in testing right now. Beyond that, it's hard to say. We've had a lot of requests for variants of green which might be something that we would entertain in the future.



sojorel said:


> Out of interest, how does the development process work for a new model? Given you have to make molds to cast the arium and so forth, how do you test different body shapes and neck profiles etc.?



We have a couple of different tricks to make this possible, but we truly spend a lot of time on the front end of things with CAD to help ensure the best possible outcome when we produce the first test model. We spend a lot of time beating up the specs and drawings on a computer before we ever produce anything.


----------



## Avedas

The shell pink proto looked mighty good. Hope that comes to the main lineup.


----------



## brandonwall

Avedas said:


> The shell pink proto looked mighty good. Hope that comes to the main lineup.



That's the plan.


----------



## Restarted

brandonwall said:


> I can't speak to this conclusively at the moment. We're still very, very early in the process, but I would expect the end results to be something focused on ergonomics and weight to really take advantage of the form factor. This would likely extend to the neck profile.



My heart breaks every time I hear stuff like this. Any plans for beefier necks in the future? Not specifically for the headless but I'd also love a T/0 or 060 with a thicker neck


----------



## narad

Didn't someone just say the T/0 had a super beefy neck?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Didn't someone just say the T/0 had a super beefy neck?



Someone said it's "rounder" and then someone else said it's a hybrid of the 020 and 060 neck. 

I have no idea what any of that means, so I was hoping someone would chime in with actual dimensions.


----------



## Restarted

narad said:


> Didn't someone just say the T/0 had a super beefy neck?


Whaaat I thought it was identical to the 060. Just checked the website. Looks to be the same as the 020 neck. 
Fuck. Me. I skipped the T/0 and bought a Fender because I needed a 6 string and I find the 060 neck to be uncomfortable.


----------



## brandonwall

Restarted said:


> My heart breaks every time I hear stuff like this. Any plans for beefier necks in the future? Not specifically for the headless but I'd also love a T/0 or 060 with a thicker neck





narad said:


> Didn't someone just say the T/0 had a super beefy neck?





MaxOfMetal said:


> Someone said it's "rounder" and then someone else said it's a hybrid of the 020 and 060 neck.
> 
> I have no idea what any of that means, so I was hoping someone would chime in with actual dimensions.



The T/0 neck is essentially identical to the 020 (thicker than the 060 neck) with the exception of the scale (25.5" on the T/0 compared to 24 9/16" on the 020). If you're looking for something beefier, that may be a good option for you. Having played both side-by-side, I can tell you that there's a very noticeable difference between the feel of the two necks.

*T/0 Neck Dimensions*
Neck Width: 42mm at the nut, 52mm at the 12th fret
Neck Profile: 20mm at the nut, 22mm at the 12th fret (C-shaped)
Scale: 25.5"

*060 Neck Dimensions*
Neck Width: 42mm at the nut, 52mm at the 12th fret
Neck Profile: 19mm at the nut, 20mm at the 12th fret (C-shaped)
Scale: 25.5"


----------



## bmth4111

You guys see the pink/anthracite raw guitar they posted on insta? I'm guessing mixing raw colors will be a think soon?


----------



## brandonwall

bmth4111 said:


> You guys see the pink/anthracite raw guitar they posted on insta? I'm guessing mixing raw colors will be a think soon?



Very unlikely. It was a situation in which we decided to do something crazy, but we were incredibly unaware of the finish work that would be required. Pascal has told me several times that he never wants to do it again.


----------



## prlgmnr

brandonwall said:


> Very unlikely. It was a situation in which we decided to do something crazy, but we were incredibly unaware of the finish work that would be required. Pascal has told me several times that he never wants to do it again.


Can you go into any details about how that one was done? 

A vid just on the different finishes and techniques etc would be cool.


----------



## ikarus

brandonwall said:


> *T/0 Neck Dimensions*
> Neck Width: 42mm at the nut, 52mm at the 12th fret
> Neck Profile: 20mm at the nut, 22mm at the 12th fret (C-shaped)
> Scale: 25.5"
> 
> *060 Neck Dimensions*
> Neck Width: 42mm at the nut, 52mm at the 12th fret
> Neck Profile: 19mm at the nut, 20mm at the 12th fret (C-shaped)
> Scale: 25.5"



crazy what 1 or 2mm can do to the feel of a neck.


----------



## brandonwall

prlgmnr said:


> Can you go into any details about how that one was done?
> 
> A vid just on the different finishes and techniques etc would be cool.



Pascal would be a better source of info on the work that went into this guitar as I'm actually based in the US and don't get a chance to see factory ops day in and day out. I believe the reason this was such an undertaking is that it required quite a bit of extra sanding and possibly protective coats to get the finish just right.

We don't have a video outlining all of the painting techniques that we use, but you can definitely learn more about our overall process from this factory tour video: .


----------



## mrdm53

I need to get this question out of my head ASAP..

Is there any possibility for reverse headstock for all model?


----------



## brandonwall

mrdm53 said:


> I need to get this question out of my head ASAP..
> 
> Is there any possibility for reverse headstock for all model?



I would probably classify this as unlikely due to the cost involved and our roadmap for the next 24 months or so, but not out of the realm of possibility. We're crunching some numbers on our end with regard to model variants, like the lefty versions of the 060, to see if it makes sense to present them as an initial run requiring a certain number of slots to be sold to continue. The challenge is that there are some significant capital expenditure costs involved with making variants of existing models, but it also pulls our team off improving workflow processes to lower the cost of producing the guitars and cut down on the time needed to complete builds, engineering and prototyping new models, etc.


----------



## narad

Bumping this thread with this sick-ass build:


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Intruiged to see what the new Headless model will actually look like in the flesh! 

Been very tempted on and off last year or so to order an Aristides, and with my current multiscale/headless GAS maybe this is a good time


----------



## ikarus

I hope its not just a headless 060, although it looks like that on the render. Like the hydra is just a headless duvell...


----------



## brandonwall

I think it's pretty accurate to state that we'll be releasing the full renderings of one, if not all, of the H/0 models within the next month or so. Our pre-order group right now is nearly completely fully, but we'll look at what we can do about a second pre-order group after we've got some full designs to share.


----------



## brandonwall

ikarus said:


> I hope its not just a headless 060, although it looks like that on the render. Like the hydra is just a headless duvell...



It's definitely not a headless version of an existing model. It's inspired by the 060S, 070S, and 080S, but it's been designed with ergonomics and weight in mind first.


----------



## Albake21

Since I'm not a headless fan, I'm just excited for current Aristides owners to start selling their guitars to fund their headless build


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Imho, headless makes way more sense for basses, not guitars. It's quite easy for a 5/6-string bass to suffer from neck dive. Never experienced it with a guitar, but then I don't own any SGs . Aesthetically for guitars, specially in metal, they look weird with no head, but that's just me.


----------



## bmth4111

The only headless I'd consider. Only for portability tho since I don't like the anesthetic.


----------



## srrdude

ikarus said:


> I hope its not just a headless 060, although it looks like that on the render. Like the hydra is just a headless duvell...


I've looked around but no luck, where is this render you speak of?


----------



## ikarus

srrdude said:


> I've looked around but no luck, where is this render you speak of?



Check out Pascal's instagram page.


----------



## Avedas

Hopefully the "headstock" bit looks better than the chopped-off-without-any-aesthetic-consideration style most companies are going for.


----------



## A-Branger

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Imho, headless makes way more sense for basses, not guitars. It's quite easy for a 5/6-string bass to suffer from neck dive. Never experienced it with a guitar, but then I don't own any SGs . Aesthetically for guitars, specially in metal, they look weird with no head, but that's just me.



if you are comparing it to a Fender style bass then yes, their headstocks are humongous with the biggest/heaviest tunners ever. If you compare it to a SR style headstock,or something liek Dingwalls, then the balance is great and neck dive only sligty happens when sit down only. As long as the bass has a good long top horn the balance is pretty good on a strap. As for 6 strings, the big neck required for it would influence more the neck dive than the headstock.

Having said that, headless makes way more sense on a guitar than on a bass.

because you need to access the tunners on the bridge, this makes a whole new design for a guitar body, plus one that ends up being smaller than a regular guitar, which in addition to the lack of a "headstock", it makes a whole smaller guitar, one that weight less, gives more chance to ergonomic features (due to the radical non-traditional body shape), and more "portable" guitar for day to day traveling.

On a bass the bridge is already at the edge of the body, so a headless bass is jsut that, a regular shape bass with no "headstock", theres no change of the body, you save a tiny bit on headstock space (depending on original size headstock and headless "headstock" size), but body size remains the same. Its like the MAyones Hydra, which is a duvel with no headstock, not much point at the end of it, its a headless for the sake of being headless


----------



## Winspear

A-Branger said:


> Its like the MAyones Hydra, which is a duvel with no headstock, not much point at the end of it, its a headless for the sake of being headless



I get that some people want a headless to be this whole ergonomic package that is as small as possible, but personally I see no issue with headless designs that are just "standard with a the head removed". There's nothing wrong with standard body design+bridge placement - in the end if looking at such a design from scratch it just becomes "why add an unnecessary head?" rather than "why take away the head without adjusting the body?"


----------



## ikarus

I want at least the right contours for playing in classical position.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Excited. I love my 060R, so maybe this will be my first headless


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Albake21 said:


> Since I'm not a headless fan, I'm just excited for current Aristides owners to start selling their guitars to fund their headless build



@Winspear said it best that they have such a hungry customer base. ready to drop their current arsenal of Aristides for a guitar that's just a piece of concept art right now. 

These are going to be the ideal guitars for touring. Excited to see the full drawings or a completed model soon.


----------



## Stephan

Hi everybody. I think I'm about to order a 070sr. I just wonder about some details.
Quick questions:
1) Are slanted Fishman pickups planned in the future? I would really love to test them in a 070sr.
2) The raw series: Do they (070sr) really sound different compared to 070s? If so - in what way?


----------



## brandonwall

Stephan said:


> Hi everybody. I think I'm about to order a 070sr. I just wonder about some details.
> Quick questions:
> 1) Are slanted Fishman pickups planned in the future? I would really love to test them in a 070sr.
> 2) The raw series: Do they (070sr) really sound different compared to 070s? If so - in what way?



1.) Available for order on our Multiscale Series guitars now with the small caveat that Fishman is not currently open, so lead times on pickup orders are kind of up in the air right now.

2.) My personal opinion is that the amplified sound is probably slightly different from one of our painted guitars, but I've never done a true A/B test. Is it hugely noticeable in a mix? I highly doubt it. Acoustically speaking, my experience is that the Raw Series is a good bit louder than our painted guitars. I always advise customers to go for a painted guitar if they really enjoy and want the cosmetic appearance of a nice paint job. Otherwise, the Raw Series is absolutely fantastic and is no way inferior to or a "lesser" version of our painted guitars.


----------



## Stephan

brandonwall said:


> 1.) Available for order on our Multiscale Series guitars now with the small caveat that Fishman is not currently open, so lead times on pickup orders are kind of up in the air right now.
> 
> 2.) My personal opinion is that the amplified sound is probably slightly different from one of our painted guitars, but I've never done a true A/B test. Is it hugely noticeable in a mix? I highly doubt it. Acoustically speaking, my experience is that the Raw Series is a good bit louder than our painted guitars. I always advise customers to go for a painted guitar if they really enjoy and want the cosmetic appearance of a nice paint job. Otherwise, the Raw Series is absolutely fantastic and is no way inferior to or a "lesser" version of our painted guitars.



Thank you very much for your helpful and fast reply! 
Conscerning the fishman pickups: That is very good to hear. I just can't find the option on the order-form on the aristides site (for 070s(r)). Does one have to specifically request it or will it be updated soon?


----------



## brandonwall

Stephan said:


> Thank you very much for your helpful and fast reply!
> Conscerning the fishman pickups: That is very good to hear. I just can't find the option on the order-form on the aristides site (for 070s(r)). Does one have to specifically request it or will it be updated soon?



You'll need to specifically request it right now. We haven't added it to the order form just yet because of the situation with Fishman being closed right now.


----------



## Bdtunn

My first 060 ships tomorrow! 
Been looking at one for years but no lefties. They had a new build in stock that I jumped on, pretty excited for it to get here.


----------



## narad

I'm not a fan of the board/inlays, but this has totally convinced me about the potential of the shape + pickguard:


----------



## RiksRiks

narad said:


> I'm not a fan of the board/inlays, but this has totally convinced me about the potential of the shape + pickguard:



Just yesterday I was wondering if they did block inlays! 

I mean, I don't know if I will like the on an Aristides, but I definitely was curious!

That guitar is soooo pretty.


----------



## MoonJelly

narad said:


> I'm not a fan of the board/inlays, but this has totally convinced me about the potential of the shape + pickguard:


I disagree, I love that whole setup, blocks included.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> I'm not a fan of the board/inlays, but this has totally convinced me about the potential of the shape + pickguard:


block inlays are an abomination. otherwise i dig the guitar


----------



## narad

There's something bad about taking a modern/futuristic sort of take on a tele with lots of hard edges to it, that's made entirely of composites, combining it with this futury bridge, and pickups that have little circuit patterns on them, and then having mother-of-pearl blocks. It's like, excuse me guitar, which century do you want to be in?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> There's something bad about taking a modern/futuristic sort of take on a tele with lots of hard edges to it, that's made entirely of composites, combining it with this futury bridge, and pickups that have little circuit patterns on them, and then having mother-of-pearl blocks. It's like, excuse me guitar, which century do you want to be in?



Yeah, it definitely has that "random online guitar configurator preset" feel, but I'm actually a fan of anachronistic stuff like this. 

I'd never order these specs, but I see the appeal.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Their Lilac color is goddamn juicy, love how the light catches it.


----------



## Mathemagician

Honestly if I didn’t KNOW that it wasn’t made of wood, and didn’t know what evertune was it would look like a classic tele in a cool color. The traditional tele bridge looks like a big metal plat anyways as it goes around the bridge single coil.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> I'm not a fan of the board/inlays, but this has totally convinced me about the potential of the shape + pickguard:


ooohhh <3 I was wondering when someone was gonna do the HH with the pickguard, and oh man that color plus the hardware/pickup covers/blocks/fretboard <3 <3 <3 so much yes

I might change it to a pearloid pickguard tho, but plain white works great too

<3


----------



## ikarus

I wonder if it can be specced like a Wirebird with white neck humbucker, telebridge with humbucker routing, etc


----------



## Jake

ikarus said:


> I wonder if it can be specced like a Wirebird with white neck humbucker, telebridge with humbucker routing, etc


I would assume yes. I want to see one of these with a hannes so bad to decide if I should order one or not. I want dutch orange satin, white guard, dual hum but with the traditional tele controls. 

It's gonna happen eventually


----------



## brandonwall

Jake said:


> I would assume yes. I want to see one of these with a hannes so bad to decide if I should order one or not. I want dutch orange satin, white guard, dual hum but with the traditional tele controls.
> 
> It's gonna happen eventually



It won't be long before one of the Hannes T/0 builds is ready.


----------



## Jake

brandonwall said:


> It won't be long before one of the Hannes T/0 builds is ready.


I'd love to see it once it's finished 

I'm in love with my 060 so this wouldn't be a hard decision


----------



## mikernaut

Loving this new model. I don't suppose they could do body binding or a fake painted one? I'm a sucker for white body binding on Teles!


----------



## brandonwall

mikernaut said:


> Loving this new model. I don't suppose they could do body binding or a fake painted one? I'm a sucker for white body binding on Teles!



The short answer is yes.  I don't want to get too sales-y on SSO threads (truly, I'm just trying to jump into this one and provide info when I can), but you can feel free to shoot me a PM here, on Facebook, email me through the official site, etc. for more info.


----------



## Wildebeest

MoonJelly said:


> I disagree, I love that whole setup, blocks included.


Same here. I used to have a white Tele with the same inlays. I wish I kept it, but it funded something cooler. The new model looks great.


----------



## Bdtunn

I really like these teles 

side note, my 060 arrived and hot damn these are spectacular guitars! I’ll do a ngd in a bit one I get more accustomed to it and not all honeymoon gushy


----------



## TheUnvanquished

T/O's are looking really nice. I have yet to really post much about my dark blue 060sr. Love that guitar. I still get tripped up a little with the muliscale fretboard, but that just means I need to practice more really. I can kind of get lost in the upper register past the 12th fret.

Anyways, I've got a question, and I'm hoping someone knows the answer here. Is there any word on a 4 string Aristides bass coming down the pipe? I would love to order one, but all that is offered currently is the 5 string, the 050.


----------



## brandonwall

TheUnvanquished said:


> T/O's are looking really nice. I have yet to really post much about my dark blue 060sr. Love that guitar. I still get tripped up a little with the muliscale fretboard, but that just means I need to practice more really. I can kind of get lost in the upper register past the 12th fret.
> 
> Anyways, I've got a question, and I'm hoping someone knows the answer here. Is there any word on a 4 string Aristides bass coming down the pipe? I would love to order one, but all that is offered currently is the 5 string, the 050.



An overall bass refresh, including new models, is next on our list after the H/0 launch.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Oh goody. Thanks for the answer. I'm glad to hear this. I've been saving money for something gear related, and I think I know what exactly that might be now


----------



## Jonathan20022

brandonwall said:


> An overall bass refresh, including new models, is next on our list after the H/0 launch.



Bass trems 

For real though, I would love a raw multiscale 040 bass.


----------



## Stephan

brandonwall said:


> You'll need to specifically request it right now. We haven't added it to the order form just yet because of the situation with Fishman being closed right now.


Alright! Thank you very much for your information. 
Do you already know which of (slanted) fishman pickups will be available? Other than that may I kindly ask you to compare fishmans vs lundgren M7 in an aristides guitar (for metal but also clean tones) - I find it so hard to choose because I can't try before I order. Your well-informed input would help me a lot in making the last few decisions before ordering , Best S.


----------



## brandonwall

Jonathan20022 said:


> Bass trems
> 
> For real though, I would love a raw multiscale 040 bass.



OFR on an 050S, let's do it, haha!



Stephan said:


> Alright! Thank you very much for your information.
> Do you already know which of (slanted) fishman pickups will be available? Other than that may I kindly ask you to compare fishmans vs lundgren M7 in an aristides guitar (for metal but also clean tones) - I find it so hard to choose because I can't try before I order. Your well-informed input would help me a lot in making the last few decisions before ordering , Best S.



The entire Fishman Fluence lineup is available on our guitars. The artist models aren't currently listed on the site yet, but we'll be adding them shortly after Fishman re-opens as well as adding the option for active pickups on our Multiscale Series.

If you want to talk pickups, feel free to shoot me a PM or email! I think it all depends on what kind of metal you primarily play as well as what you're wanting out of your clean tones. For most customers who want versatility but still really want a bridge that can hold its own in modern metal and doesn't sound bland, I use the Fluence Classics (don't let the name fool you) as a starting point when talking about actives and Black Heavens if they're wanting to go with passives and Lundgren.


----------



## jephjacques

The Lundgrens have a very particular sound, bright and mid-forward with very tight (almost lacking, IMO) lows. Fishmans are more of an all-around sound, and not fizzy like EMGs can be. I didn't like Black Heavens when I put a set in my Mayones, but they get a lot of love around here so that might just be me.


----------



## mikernaut

So here's a question from a curious non-owner, Is there a guitar brand that sort of feels close? I have owned Parker's and a Flaxwood. While I really did dig the Parker's , and not saying the Flaxwood was bad by any means, it was seriously acoustically loud and responsive . Maybe it was a feel thing . Not sure how to explain it. Maybe it felt straight forward and clinical? Didn't have the "warmth"/organic-vibe of a wood guitar and felt in a weird sense slightly like a plastic toy? Please Chime in with your responses. Maybe it's a programmed mental issue. "guitar's should be wood" hah!


----------



## c7spheres

mikernaut said:


> So here's a question from a curious non-owner, Is there a guitar brand that sort of feels close? I have owned Parker's and a Flaxwood. While I really did dig the Parker's , and not saying the Flaxwood was bad by any means, it was seriously acoustically loud and responsive . Maybe it was a feel thing . Not sure how to explain it. Maybe it felt straight forward and clinical? Didn't have the "warmth"/organic-vibe of a wood guitar and felt in a weird sense slightly like a plastic toy? Please Chime in with your responses. Maybe it's a programmed mental issue. "guitar's should be wood" hah!


 I had the original Fly Deluxe around 1994-96 time frame. I've tried an 080s too and the Fly is th closest thing to it I've tried. The 080s was so comfortable and low action it was unbelivable. I'd rather have an Aristides at this point than a Fly. They have weight to them, feel solid and have great profile neck. I relaly want to get an 070 with a Floyd at some point.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mikernaut said:


> So here's a question from a curious non-owner, Is there a guitar brand that sort of feels close? I have owned Parker's and a Flaxwood. While I really did dig the Parker's , and not saying the Flaxwood was bad by any means, it was seriously acoustically loud and responsive . Maybe it was a feel thing . Not sure how to explain it. Maybe it felt straight forward and clinical? Didn't have the "warmth"/organic-vibe of a wood guitar and felt in a weird sense slightly like a plastic toy? Please Chime in with your responses. Maybe it's a programmed mental issue. "guitar's should be wood" hah!



It's just a guitar. All the "sound of wood" things are purely in our heads. Not to say they don't have a somewhat distinct sound, but it's not alien in any way. It sounds just like plenty of wooden guitars I've played over the years. 

I honestly just thought the two 060 models I played felt like fat Sabers. Which is certainly not a bad thing in any way. 

I will say that, playing with one on the lap, it does feel a little different. The way vibration moves through the guitar is felt more, likely because it's one solid piece. I don't think it really came through the amp at all, but it's probably a factor when you hear folks talking about the "resonance".


----------



## Jake

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just a guitar. All the "sound of wood" things are purely in our heads. Not to say they don't have a somewhat distinct sound, but it's not alien in any way. It sounds just like plenty of wooden guitars I've played over the years.
> 
> I honestly just thought the two 060 models I played felt like fat Sabers. Which is certainly not a bad thing in any way.
> 
> I will say that, playing with one on the lap, it does feel a little different. The way vibration moves through the guitar is felt more, likely because it's one solid piece. I don't think it really came through the amp at all, but it's probably a factor when you hear folks talking about the "resonance".


Agree with you about the saber thing. It's very similar feeling to my S1520 Prestige as far as the body and everything but a little fatter. Obviously the access is better on my Aristides. 

As far as feeling of actually playing it it's pretty close to my Majesty and Regius, just a very well made, high end guitar but with a thinner neck than say most PRS profiles aside from pattern thin but still not Ibanez thin.


----------



## jephjacques

I don't think the Arium has a hugely different sound than wood. I think the pickups make a way bigger difference than the construction. The Raw series have a noticeable texture to the body and neck, but I find it quite pleasant.


----------



## Bdtunn

I love the feeling of the rAw series neck. It feels almost exactly like a wenge neck I have.


----------



## SpaceDock

This just hurts me!

https://reverb.com/item/33326765-aristides-060-custom-purple-burst-all-offers-considered


----------



## jephjacques

that poor guitar


----------



## c7spheres

SpaceDock said:


> This just hurts me!
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33326765-aristides-060-custom-purple-burst-all-offers-considered


 This is what I was trying to address awhile ago about how to fix the product with either epoxy or whatever incase the strap studs pull out or coe loose etc.. I didn't get any response on here though, and although it's obviously not Aristides fault that it happened this is the kind of thing I'd want to know how ot address in case it happened. With Aristides having no warranty or anything it makes me second guess the product. As I was saying earlier I think Aristides should address issues how to repair this material so people know. I really do want an 070 in the future with a FLoyd still. I loves that 080s I played!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> This is what I was trying to address awhile ago about how to fix the product with either epoxy or whatever incase the strap studs pull out or coe loose etc.. I didn't get any response on here though, and although it's obviously not Aristides fault that it happened this is the kind of thing I'd want to know how ot address in case it happened. With Aristides having no warranty or anything it makes me second guess the product. As I was saying earlier I think Aristides should address issues how to repair this material so people know. I really do want an 070 in the future with a FLoyd still. I loves that 080s I played!



Epoxy. Problem solved. If a Richlite board can be glued on, structural repairs shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Thaeon

narad said:


> I'm not a fan of the board/inlays, but this has totally convinced me about the potential of the shape + pickguard:



All the dirty, dirty things I would do with that guitar...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuckkkkkkk me that's hot


----------



## SpaceDock

c7spheres said:


> This is what I was trying to address awhile ago about how to fix the product with either epoxy or whatever incase the strap studs pull out or coe loose etc.. I didn't get any response on here though, and although it's obviously not Aristides fault that it happened this is the kind of thing I'd want to know how ot address in case it happened. With Aristides having no warranty or anything it makes me second guess the product. As I was saying earlier I think Aristides should address issues how to repair this material so people know. I really do want an 070 in the future with a FLoyd still. I loves that 080s I played!




I am so sorry bro, such a beautiful guitar! Like Max said it can be fixed. I would take to a reputable luthier who has done structural repairs before. They will gently spread the crack then inject epoxy inside. They will need to be super careful cleaning up the epoxy that pushes out since the paint job won’t be easy to correct, but it can be done. 

Did you install a larger screw than the original but not drill out? Mistakes like this always hurt my soul! Like installing new pickups and driving the longer screws all the way through the body!


----------



## c7spheres

SpaceDock said:


> I am so sorry bro, such a beautiful guitar! Like Max said it can be fixed. I would take to a reputable luthier who has done structural repairs before. They will gently spread the crack then inject epoxy inside. They will need to be super careful cleaning up the epoxy that pushes out since the paint job won’t be easy to correct, but it can be done.
> 
> Did you install a larger screw than the original but not drill out? Mistakes like this always hurt my soul! Like installing new pickups and driving the longer screws all the way through the body!


- Sorry for the confusion. I don't own the guitar. It was just something I was talking about awhile ago because of my apprehension due to previous issues I've had with guitars and also buying a resin material guitar. 
- I understand epoxy might work too , but it would be nice for Aristides to chop one up (or at least some arium chunks) and repair it so they can at least confirm to customers and luthiers what exact epoxy products do work properly on it. I know epoxy and other chemicals can turn into a nightmare real fast if using the wrong stuff, or it might work perfect but not be stable enough for something like a trem stud insert etc. 
- I love these guitars though I would just like to see something in regards to repairs, especially since there's no warranty on themfor the high price. Both a warranty and repair info would be nice though.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not sure what you mean by no warranty? FedEx fucked up my first guitar's finish, and they let me play it while they rebuilt it completely to my new specs and went above and beyond to swap with me in the most convenient way possible. They even restored Matt Perrin's guitar that was burnt in his unfortunate house fire a little while back.

Unless you're talking used or something, you pay for repairs out of pocket on any used instrument. 

To be honest though, I just worked on my two oldest guitars. I liked the Schaller Sureclaw so much on my latest guitars, that I bought the Sureclaw and installed it on my older pair. I messaged Pascal and he met with their luthiers and provided accurate instructions about how to drill into the body and which drill bits to use.

Don't be afraid to ask, they're insanely helpful.


----------



## c7spheres

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not sure what you mean by no warranty? FedEx fucked up my first guitar's finish, and they let me play it while they rebuilt it completely to my new specs and went above and beyond to swap with me in the most convenient way possible. They even restored Matt Perrin's guitar that was burnt in his unfortunate house fire a little while back.
> 
> Unless you're talking used or something, you pay for repairs out of pocket on any used instrument.
> 
> To be honest though, I just worked on my two oldest guitars. I liked the Schaller Sureclaw so much on my latest guitars, that I bought the Sureclaw and installed it on my older pair. I messaged Pascal and he met with their luthiers and provided accurate instructions about how to drill into the body and which drill bits to use.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask, they're insanely helpful.



- I agree, and from everything I've heard and read about them it is extremely refreshing to know there's still a company like Aristides around. I'm not detracting from them or putting them down in any way. 
- I plan to do business with them in the future because of their reputation from what I've seen and played. I was only stating there is no warranty, not that they aren't helpful or anything.
- This cracked guitar is not my guitar, but I would like to see the material being repaired or abused and worked with. I just want to know more about it in comparison to wood. I know how wood reacts to stress and abuse and how to fix it and so forth, and just want to compare it with the Arium material. I would like a chunk of it to just mess up and repair and epoxy and drill into and stuff so I could know what I'm dealing with. I already know about the carbon fiber thing from various other stuff out there so that's not any concern to me. 
- I understand Arium is some type of custom resin formula. I know when I think of resin I think of reproduction statues and stuff like that. It's a great material but over time can basically almost dry rot and become a real problem, like wood can, but worse because it can just start cracking and chipping and splitting to, especially if bumped or dropped. You can't take care of it like wood etc. 
- So this custom formula would obviously probably be better than that, but I would like to have a chunk or plank of it to compare to wood. These guitars are serious money and quality. At this level, introducing a mateial that is foreign to me and having no warranty really makes me hesitate. So I just need to wait and see and research more basically. 
- Again, I love Aristides from my little experience with them. I want the 070 with a FLoyd/LoPRo eventually.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah I didn't take it as a slight at the company, just not sure what you mean by a lack of warranty. There's not really a single business on the earth that would perform repairs/replace a guitar by the time it rots and falls apart.

I'm not too worried personally, I guess the most scientific showcase of this material lasting the test of time is the Catalyst Panthera. Those guitars are 20+ years old and made of the same composite material, haven't played one but they're in circulation at about 1k. They didn't have the exoskeleton structure, which was an introduction with Aristides. 

But yeah maybe Brandon can weigh in and get some opinions from the people that work there, I'm not too concerned with it. I'm curious if that cracking developed on it's own or if the previous owner modified the guitar's strap locks and tried to swap them for another type.

https://reverb.com/item/19995303-catalyst-panthera

https://reverb.com/item/5739337-catalyst-panthera-2001-black-metallic-flake

https://reverb.com/item/17956178-ca...t-in-black-sparkle-pre-aristides-arium-guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm curious if that cracking developed on it's own or if the previous owner modified the guitar's strap locks and tried to swap them for another type.



Dude said right in the ad that he over-tightened the screw, causing the crack.


----------



## c7spheres

Jonathan20022 said:


> .......
> I'm not too worried personally, I guess the most scientific showcase of this material lasting the test of time is the Catalyst Panthera. Those guitars are 20+ years old and made of the same composite material, haven't played one but


 I didn't about the Catalyst guitars. This is very confidence boosting indeed. I guess ina way I'm just one of these people that are resistant to change. I have trust issues or something. Someone on this forum posted a pict with all their Aristides guitars and they have almost exactly the one I want which is an 070 with a Floyd, no inlays and the forest green marble color type finish. Me like : )


----------



## gunch

When are they going to let us see with our eyeballs not-a-mockup-teaser for the headless


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well people have pre-ordered, so probably come fall we'll have finished models to gawk at? They'll probably post some in progress shots on Facebook as well.


----------



## narad

Couldn't we just see the full mockup? It's not like the model isn't complete. I'm not a feral enough follower to buy $4k guitars from single angle teaser shots.


----------



## jephjacques

they just like giving y'all blue balls


----------



## diagrammatiks

god forgive if they came out with a yellow balls version 6 months later. 

narad would lose his shit.


----------



## Flappydoodle

@brandonwall For the 070s, are we limited to Lundgren M series only? I’d much prefer the Black Heaven or One, rather than M7. Thanks


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> god forgive if they came out with a yellow balls version 6 months later.
> 
> narad would lose his shit.



Pfft. If you only wait for the yellow balls version and then go for it, you're going to miss out on yellow balls marble.


----------



## jephjacques

if your balls look yellow and marbled you should go to the doctor immediately


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Pfft. If you only wait for the yellow balls version and then go for it, you're going to miss out on yellow balls marble.





jephjacques said:


> if your balls look yellow and marbled you should go to the doctor immediately


 Great new name for a finish
Ball butter yellow


----------



## Flappydoodle

Any more H/0 schematics? Mockups? Photo of a real guitar?


----------



## Avedas

Shell Pink Raw is poised to make all my dreams come true. I need to see the H/0 shape though.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> Shell Pink Raw is poised to make all my dreams come true. I need to see the H/0 shape though.



More like pepto bisraw.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> More like pepto bisraw.


Pepto is a lot more like Kiesel's hot pink


----------



## SnowfaLL

c7spheres said:


> I didn't about the Catalyst guitars. This is very confidence boosting indeed. I guess ina way I'm just one of these people that are resistant to change. I have trust issues or something. Someone on this forum posted a pict with all their Aristides guitars and they have almost exactly the one I want which is an 070 with a Floyd, no inlays and the forest green marble color type finish. Me like : )



I own a Catalyst Panthera and can discuss it - the outside is solid with no dings or anything, but I can say inside the pickguard cavity, it is a bit brittle. repeated screws in/out of the pickguard have caused it to collapse on a few of the screws. Might be indication of misuse from the previous owner, or it might be just the brittleness of Arium. This is IMO why Aristides now uses a Carbon fiber shell around the Arium, it just adds another layer of protection. Anyways, outside of the inside pickguard shots, you'd never suspect anything is wrong with my Panthera. I will try to take better pics next time I have it open (may do a swap to dimarzio's soon, as I think I plan on keeping it now, its basically a $900 Aristides with no SS frets..)

Edit: to clarify, I say arium (or whatever is inside this Panthera) is the density/consistency of like a basswood IMO. Its kinda chalky, but It's not going to crumble if you just touch it, but I do agree the outer shell helps a lot. My Catalyst has a thick finish, im sure that was a key to making it last 20 years.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Good stuff please do post that, I can actually verify the chalky feeling. When I drilled for my SureClaw installs there was a bit of dust as well from the arium. But I was advised by Aristides about the exact drill bit sizes to use so it's the same process they used to install them into my two last guitars.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Has anyone looked on the Aristides webpage and seen the options for dark teal raw and bright green raw? Are there any of these in existence yet? Would love to see these new color options if there are any to be seen yet. Yeah that would be sick. Do post some links if you've got 'em...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheUnvanquished said:


> Has anyone looked on the Aristides webpage and seen the options for dark teal raw and bright green raw? Are there any of these in existence yet? Would love to see these new color options if there are any to be seen yet. Yeah that would be sick. Do post some links if you've got 'em...


yo @brandonwall is this what bright green raw looks like? or is this a different green?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

TheUnvanquished said:


> Has anyone looked on the Aristides webpage and seen the options for dark teal raw and bright green raw? Are there any of these in existence yet? Would love to see these new color options if there are any to be seen yet. Yeah that would be sick. Do post some links if you've got 'em...



From my own experience, there's a lot of one-on-one communication with the representative that helps you out with the order. They seem to me to be open to a lot of options that may not be currently (or soon to be) available on the official order form. So, shoot them an email, never hurts to ask, besides, they might suggest even more options you may not be aware of.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Oh so like a raw poison ivy satin. Nice! Thanks for that photo. Yeah I suppose I'll have to get in touch with one of them. Thanks!


----------



## jephjacques

You could get a satin poison ivy, but not a Raw one- those guitars technically don't have a finish on them, it's just dyed and sealed Arium. And if you follow their Instagram, they're always doing wild stuff that isn't on their order form.

They're absolutely stellar dudes to deal with, I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## narad

Teles are rollin' out. Damn, the more I've grown accustomed to seeing these the past few weeks, the more I like them. One of my favorite tele alterations ever:






I still need some convincing it's going to sound like a tele though, even with that bridge.


----------



## spudmunkey

Is it sacrilegious to think that it needs a bridge like the Wilkinson with the 3 pivoting adjustable saddles?


----------



## Jonathan20022

You can think it needs whatever you want, that's the true SSO way.


----------



## jephjacques

narad said:


> Teles are rollin' out. Damn, the more I've grown accustomed to seeing these the past few weeks, the more I like them. One of my favorite tele alterations ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need some convincing it's going to sound like a tele though, even with that bridge.



I mean, I'm not a guitar sommelier but considering how neutral sounding all of my Aristides are, I'd be very surprised if tele pickups and tele hardware didn't sound like a tele

BONUS JOKE REPLY: It wont sounds like a tele, it'll sound *good*

BONUS BONUS JOKE REPLY: needs an extra string, 24 frets, BKPs, 26.5" scale, and a double cutaway. then it'll be perfect

SERIOUS POSTSCRIPT: I want one but with humbuckers, they look sick as hell


----------



## gunshow86de

It needs to be made of wood.


----------



## SpaceDock

Still waiting on real pictures of the headless model.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Not super into the evertune or having the logo on the fretboard but gawddamn I love this. I would legit buy this


----------



## jephjacques

that is EXACTLY the one I would order, if I had the patience to wait


----------



## narad

jephjacques said:


> I mean, I'm not a guitar sommelier but considering how neutral sounding all of my Aristides are, I'd be very surprised if tele pickups and tele hardware didn't sound like a tele



How do you know your Aristides is neutral-sounding?


----------



## odibrom

what is "neutral sounding"...?


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> what is "neutral sounding"...?


 White noise?


----------



## jephjacques

narad said:


> How do you know your Aristides is neutral-sounding?



Comparing my various Aristides to my various other guitars that have the same pickups in them. It's subjective, of course, but to my ears the Aristides don't particularly emphasize any frequencies like you can get with some traditional guitars. I've put the same set of BKPs in several different guitars, and it seems like in the 070 they sit right in the "middle" of the various sounds. It's hard to quantify but they just seem very balanced.


----------



## narad

jephjacques said:


> Comparing my various Aristides to my various other guitars that have the same pickups in them. It's subjective, of course, but to my ears the Aristides don't particularly emphasize any frequencies like you can get with some traditional guitars. I've put the same set of BKPs in several different guitars, and it seems like in the 070 they sit right in the "middle" of the various sounds. It's hard to quantify but they just seem very balanced.



To me they sound balanced in the way alder sounds pretty balanced. At least, in that there's some suppression of upper-mid / highs. But that's exactly what we think of when it comes to the telecaster, and therefore, I am skeptical of it being a good replacement for a true telecaster.

Probably the design that I most jive with right now, and thinking about putting together some specs, but I'm not even going to attempt to go pseudo-tele with it.


----------



## jephjacques

In my experience pink sounds better than the other colors


----------



## Lorcan Ward

But red make you play faster.


----------



## MoonJelly

Pink is just tinted red, so it should still play pretty fast.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> Pink is just tinted red, so it should still play pretty fast.


can confirm, pink is still fast


----------



## Restarted

jephjacques said:


> In my experience pink sounds better than the other colors



Playing a pink guitar gives you bonus XP that you can use to enhance whatever attribute/skill you need. It can sound better, it can play faster, it can be more metal....etc. I'm looking into how much of this is lost when going shell pink because there's a big chance I'm going shell pink for the next build, and let's face it, shell pink is a weaker pink.


----------



## jephjacques

Shell pink gives you more MP


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jephjacques said:


> Shell pink gives you more MP


wait I thought that was dark blue


----------



## c7spheres

Tone Paint is real! Dark green is the best. Black is a close second. White is for special things.


----------



## A-Branger

jephjacques said:


> In my experience pink sounds better than the other colors


reason why I got a magenta guitar, its bit more snappy than traditional pink, which I like for metal


----------



## Mathemagician

Pink lightning crackle comes with “Auto-Aqua Net” so it saves your gold coins on consumables.


----------



## jephjacques

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait I thought that was dark blue



Dark blue raises your DEX, good for string skipping and weird jazz chords


----------



## narad

This is starting to explain a lot:


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## diagrammatiks

eh. it's fine.


----------



## narad

Is that some random guy's photoshop? It's pixelated. And pretty gross.


----------



## Empryrean

2 jacks? pretty bad placement on one of them


----------



## Winspear

Love the 2 jacks. Right/conventional one for typical classical position where your leg is in the bridge cut. Left one for standing hooked through strap, or 'Strandberg classical position' with the right jack on your leg.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Is that some random guy's photoshop? It's pixelated. And pretty gross.



Kinda looks like someone played around with that teaser "sketch".


----------



## diagrammatiks

Winspear said:


> Love the 2 jacks. Right/conventional one for typical classical position where your leg is in the bridge cut. Left one for standing hooked through strap, or 'Strandberg classical position' with the right jack on your leg.



I just wonder how they are doing the internal switching. Otherwise both jacks are open.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah I don't know how two jacks works, but I saw one other luthier doing it earlier this year too. No real disadvantage having them just wired together no?

Looks like a legit CAD render to me? Just pixelated indeed.
I found it here, 11 days ago: https://www.facebook.com/yessguitar/photos/a.1452758328172565/2951928401588876/?type=3&theater Official Aristides dealer


"
ARISTIDES company.

Anyone interested in getting the first lot. Say hello to Yess express. On behalf of the dealer of Thailand, there are 2 Quota. Choose Spec before production.

Otherwise these 2 will come in purple With absolute blue

This lot is the first lot in the world. There are 20 of them. Can get to the end of this year.

Miss this lot. Must wait to order again later. Opening Namm event next year. If still able to organize

️️️ starting price 99,000 baht ️️️

Who wants to turn, turn around, will swipe, all can be settled."


----------



## diagrammatiks

Winspear said:


> Yeah I don't know how two jacks works, but I saw one other luthier doing it earlier this year too. No real disadvantage having them just wired together no?
> 
> Looks like a legit CAD render to me? Just pixelated indeed.
> I found it here, 11 days ago: https://www.facebook.com/yessguitar/photos/a.1452758328172565/2951928401588876/?type=3&theater
> 
> "
> ARISTIDES company.
> 
> Anyone interested in getting the first lot. Say hello to Yess express. On behalf of the dealer of Thailand, there are 2 Quota. Choose Spec before production.
> 
> Otherwise these 2 will come in purple With absolute blue
> 
> This lot is the first lot in the world. There are 20 of them. Can get to the end of this year.
> 
> Miss this lot. Must wait to order again later. Opening Namm event next year. If still able to organize
> 
> ️️️ starting price 99,000 baht ️️️
> 
> Who wants to turn, turn around, will swipe, all can be settled."



I've never done this to test it out but if they are both open theoretically the other jack will pick up some noise. 

but it should just work like an ab pedal so in practice it should be fine.


----------



## brandonwall

Sorry, for some reason SSO doesn't always send me emails about new replies to this thread (nor do I get emails on tags) and I honestly lost track of it for a bit. That being said, I owe you guys a couple of answers!

*Warranty* - We don't technically have a warranty, but I can very confidently state that it's always our goal to make sure people are 100% happy with their guitars. I totally get that a warranty gives the consumer something to feel good about, kind of, but it's almost always written in a way that's advantageous to the company. It can also have this weird effect of causing the company to only stick with what's stated in the warranty.

It's a riskier proposition for the customer to accept, but we'd rather say "hey, just hit us up if you ever need anything, and let's figure it out." I've shipped switches and pots to guys who bought our guitars secondhand. I've hopped on calls to help people with setups. We had a customer who took a big risk (without having played or done it before) with string gauge and tuning on his brand new custom. When it didn't pan out like he thought it would, we told him to send it back so we could, at no cost, put on a new nut and set it up for another tuning. I can't sit here and tell you we'll always fix everything for free, but we definitely own and will go to the ends of the earth to fix mistakes we've made (those can and do happen), and we'll always try to find a way to help customers with their issues.

*H/0 Leak* - That's a real image, despite the lack of pixels. We don't have any built models yet, but that should change in the very near future . The H/07 is slated to be the first build we manufacture with the H/06 and H/08 following shortly after.

*Lundgren Pickups* - We have access to the full range of Lundgren pickups in all of our guitars. Even singles in our multiscale guitars!


Again, sorry for the delay. I had to play catch-up over a couple of pages and might have missed something, so hit me up if I can help!


----------



## SpaceDock

https://reverb.com/item/33869437-aristides-t-0r-2020-raw-pink

Pink T/0


----------



## Restarted

SpaceDock said:


> https://reverb.com/item/33869437-aristides-t-0r-2020-raw-pink
> 
> Pink T/0



From Aristides' IG to Reverb in 11 days. Is this a new record?

quick edit to add: to be fair, the raw 060 I tried felt very different than other Aristides guitars. I liked it (and I am most likely ordering a raw T/0 or H/0 or both) but I can see how some people could find it completely off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Restarted said:


> From Aristides' IG to Reverb in 11 days. Is this a new record?


that dude always flips gear at an insane pace. I think he owned one 060 for like a week before slapping it on reverb, and a padalka neptune for about a week as well before it ended up on reverb.


----------



## ikarus

Lorcan Ward said:


>




Why not just go with the left jack? The right one is completly useless IMHO...


----------



## brandonwall

KnightBrolaire said:


> that dude always flips gear at an insane pace. I think he owned one 060 for like a week before slapping it on reverb, and a padalka neptune for about a week as well before it ended up on reverb.



I know this guy and he's all about trying new stuff. This was a chance for him to try out a T/0R before putting in an order (and the longer wait) for a painted build.


----------



## brandonwall

ikarus said:


> Why not just go with the left jack? The right one is completly useless IMHO...



We went with dual output jacks to help accommodate different playing positions. The basic idea is that we always wanted one or both of the jacks to be easily accessible without getting in the way in almost every playing position.


----------



## xzacx

I would probably buy that T/0 if I didn't have the 12th fret inlay. That's about as close to owning a Tele as I've ever been haha.


----------



## vortex_infinium

I'm still holding out for a certain 060 that floats around every once in a while in the used market. But that headless might be the one to make me finally pick up an Aristides. Was there a silhouette image or something posted? I went back a few pages and didn't see any, and not sure if I recall it being posted in the FB group. Really interested in what the headless headstock design is going to look like. For me personally, that makes or breaks things for me, visually.



KnightBrolaire said:


> that dude always flips gear at an insane pace. I think he owned one 060 for like a week before slapping it on reverb, and a padalka neptune for about a week as well before it ended up on reverb.



I've bought, and not bought, from him in the past (albeit years ago) and I did want to say that there's a negative connotation in the message, not a personal attack on you just the way the internet works, but he has been nothing but fair and pleasurable to deal with.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vortex_infinium said:


> I'm still holding out for a certain 060 that floats around every once in a while in the used market. But that headless might be the one to make me finally pick up an Aristides. Was there a silhouette image or something posted? I went back a few pages and didn't see any, and not sure if I recall it being posted in the FB group. Really interested in what the headless headstock design is going to look like. For me personally, that makes or breaks things for me, visually.
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought, and not bought, from him in the past (albeit years ago) and I did want to say that there's a negative connotation in the message, not a personal attack on you just the way the internet works, but he has been nothing but fair and pleasurable to deal with.


I was just stating matter of factly that he flips gear quickly, you're the one implying a negative connotation. I've interacted with him recently and he's been quite pleasant.


----------



## narad

vortex_infinium said:


> I'm still holding out for a certain 060 that floats around every once in a while in the used market.



I see someone else is scouting the Hello Kitty Aristides. May the best man win.


----------



## Thaeon

If I had $2,500 laying around right now, that pink T/0 would be in a shipping box on the way to a truck.


----------



## Winspear

ikarus said:


> Why not just go with the left jack? The right one is completly useless IMHO...


I'm not a fan of 'headless classical position' using that special leg cut at all. Much prefer having my leg by the bridge, like normal classical position


----------



## vortex_infinium

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was just stating matter of factly that he flips gear quickly, you're the one implying a negative connotation. I've interacted with him recently and he's been quite pleasant.



You're absolutely right. I posted because I read that message and before seeing who or even what was being talked about and had already assumed in my own mind that it was one of those people that frequent dozens of FB groups trying to take advantage of people and flip gear for far more than they paid.


----------



## Crundles

Winspear said:


> I'm not a fan of 'headless classical position' using that special leg cut at all. Much prefer having my leg by the bridge, like normal classical position



Yeah with my current cheapy headless, I almost always play in classical with the tuners resting directly on my right leg. 

The Aristides headless seems nice but standard, which is a perfectly fine thing to be, considering it's already made of Arium. Interested to see a completed model in one of the sparkle finishes.


----------



## SpaceDock

Wow, that is a fast flip. Are there no return policies??


----------



## brandonwall

SpaceDock said:


> Wow, that is a fast flip. Are there no return policies??



There technically aren't return policies or warranties (I hit on this topic on page 59), but I happen to know this particular customer and know that this was a situation in which he was able to try out a T/0R before ordering and waiting for a painted T/0. He had some very positive things to say about the T/0R.


----------



## RiksRiks

narad said:


> I see someone else is scouting the Hello Kitty Aristides. May the best man win.



I knew a guy who made an order for a 080, pink, with a hello kitty decal or something like that, are we talking about the same guitar? lol

The last thing I knew about that one was he sold it to another local musician and that other guy had the Hello Kitty thing removed.


----------



## narad

RiksRiks said:


> I knew a guy who made an order for a 080, pink, with a hello kitty decal or something like that, are we talking about the same guitar? lol
> 
> The last thing I knew about that one was he sold it to another local musician and that other guy had the Hello Kitty thing removed.



Yea.... customers....

But I believe it also had a pink paw inlay. Good luck getting rid of that!


----------



## narad

ikarus said:


> Why not just go with the left jack? The right one is completly useless IMHO...



Two jacks is just the cop-out solution to this problem. At this point I'm expecting some built-in wireless solution. Use the single jack when you want, and if it's getting in the way or you juts don't feel like being wired up, press a button and it turns on and auto-connects to some receiver at the amp. Charge via USB like the Fluence battery


----------



## RiksRiks

narad said:


> Yea.... customers....
> 
> But I believe it also had a pink paw inlay. Good luck getting rid of that!



Yeah then we're talking about the same one, I also remember the paw inlay. The guy had a Shiba Inu he really loved so I guess it made sense for the first user haha. 

I was searching for the pictures of the removal of the Kitty decal but couldn't find them, I don't want to think I only imagined it. 

If I ever see it floating around it shouldn't be difficult to recognize anyways, pink paw and all.


----------



## narad

RiksRiks said:


> Yeah then we're talking about the same one, I also remember the paw inlay. The guy had a Shiba Inu he really loved so I guess it made sense for the first user haha.
> 
> I was searching for the pictures of the removal of the Kitty decal but couldn't find them, I don't want to think I only imagined it.
> 
> If I ever see it floating around it shouldn't be difficult to recognize anyways, pink paw and all.



:-/


----------



## ikarus

Why is the focus of the graphik so prominent on its butt? Looks like it is sweating an about to take a shit...


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> :-/


thats a friend's of mine. Hes never gonna sell that one. Love the finish


----------



## Restarted

I think you're now talking about two different guitars. This is the Hello Kitty tiddy https://reverb.com/ca/item/9944950-aristides-080s-hello-kitty-2017-pink-matte


----------



## narad

A-Branger said:


> thats a friend's of mine. Hes never gonna sell that one. Love the finish



We'll see. If he can make it past 2 years he's already beaten the spread on weirdly unique Aristides themes, and so minor kudos for that.


----------



## RiksRiks

Restarted said:


> I think you're now talking about two different guitars. This is the Hello Kitty tiddy https://reverb.com/ca/item/9944950-aristides-080s-hello-kitty-2017-pink-matte



I think we were aware of that, just talking about over the top animal-related themes on Aristides. Yeah the Hello Kitty one is in fact the one I remember, it's kinda sad HK got eventually erased.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> We'll see. If he can make it past 2 years he's already beaten the spread on weirdly unique Aristides themes, and so minor kudos for that.



hes the type who never sells any guitar ever so his collection keeps growing lol, And the Korgi is nicely in the back, theres nothing on the front, so its a nice touch without being over the top


----------



## diagrammatiks

when you play that guitar is your dick right by the corgis butthole.


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> when you play that guitar is your dick right by the corgis butthole.



Reply of the year?


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> when you play that guitar is your dick right by the corgis butthole.



Ewwww now that dude's definitely going to want to sell it.


----------



## Randy

ikarus said:


> Why is the focus of the graphik so prominent on its butt? Looks like it is sweating an about to take a shit...


----------



## ScottThunes1960

diagrammatiks said:


> when you play that guitar is your dick right by the corgis butthole.



@Alex, that investment's paid off.


----------



## narad

I've caught some other clips of the T previously and wasn't impressed, this one seems to be much closer to real tele sound to me. Could be fluences vs. BKPs.


----------



## RiksRiks

narad said:


> I've caught some other clips of the T previously and wasn't impressed, this one seems to be much closer to real tele sound to me. Could be fluences vs. BKPs.




I don't know a lot about that BKP set, but I wonder what would happen If you threw some Lollar pickups or something into that T/0, would it be too bright? overly twangy? would the BKPs be a better fit? But most importantly: Corgi Anus


----------



## narad

RiksRiks said:


> I don't know a lot about that BKP set, but I wonder what would happen If you threw some Lollar pickups or something into that T/0, would it be too bright? overly twangy? would the BKPs be a better fit? But most importantly: Corgi Anus



They're BKPs but they're voiced in the same range as most Lollar tele stuff. I don't think there'd be much of a difference. In fact some of the BKP PAF kind of stuff I find a bit too underwound and bright anyway.

But yea, this just continues to solidify my view that Aristides sound like Alder guitars -- I'd have a little bit of a hard time distinguishing between the T/0 and the alder tele here (maybe could do it more after a view listens), but really no trouble identifying the ash one:



Especially on the gain tones. I'd be curious what the amp settings were in the clean T/0 bit, like if they were dialed in especially bright.


----------



## Flappydoodle

So, the headless looks pretty sexy IMO

Hope we get to see some proper mockups, or even photos, soon


----------



## brandonwall

Flappydoodle said:


> So, the headless looks pretty sexy IMO
> 
> Hope we get to see some proper mockups, or even photos, soon



It's very likely there will be a full set of details and photos available sometime in July or August.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ok this is perfection


----------



## mikernaut

The GAS is Real! I soo want one in Road Flare Red with a white pickguard.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

brandonwall said:


> It's very likely there will be a full set of details and photos available sometime in July or August.


Yesss! All hail The Wall!


----------



## brandonwall

Dust_to_Dust said:


> Yesss! All hail The Wall!



You're going the right way for a smacked bottom.


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> ok this is perfection
> View attachment 81409



Absolutely gorgeous color. If you like that, wait till you see my Oni...


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

KnightBrolaire said:


> ok this is perfection
> View attachment 81409


I usually woudn’t have been into this, but the way it was done, i think may be perfection because it really caught my eye tos one thing I’m not usually attracted to.....nice find


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

brandonwall said:


> You're going the right way for a smacked bottom.


Don't threaten me with a good time


----------



## narad

Is there still no online configurator type app? Have an idea, kind of curious how it would look. I'm liking the T/0 shape, thinking maybe a ruby red sparkle or silverburst sparkle with black pickguard and hardware would be really cool.


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> Is there still no online configurator type app? Have an idea, kind of curious how it would look. I'm liking the T/0 shape, thinking maybe a ruby red sparkle or silverburst sparkle with black pickguard and hardware would be really cool.



Not yet. Possibly in the future, but we've been extremely particular about getting a visual representation that meets our expectations.


----------



## Crundles

Don't underestimate the marketing value of allowing all potential customers to drool over glorious sparkle finishes applied to their favourite shape.


----------



## StevenC

brandonwall said:


> Not yet. Possibly in the future, but we've been extremely particular about getting a visual representation that meets our expectations.


On the other hand think of the number of these it'll save being made:


----------



## narad

And damn, sparkle burst is so expensive...


----------



## Jonathan20022

Please tell me that's a meme Steven


----------



## FancyFish

From Pascal's Instagram story


----------



## brandonwall

Crundles said:


> Don't underestimate the marketing value of allowing all potential customers to drool over glorious sparkle finishes applied to their favourite shape.



We don't disagree, but the visual representation needs to have the same level of visual pop as our guitars. We're going through a refining process with a graphic designer right now, but we're taking our time to make sure what we release is something we're 100% happy with as a representation of our finished products.


----------



## jephjacques

I like the egg guitar


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> On the other hand think of the number of these it'll save being made:



this guitar has been dubbed by the internet as the tampon burst. 

and so it will remain forever.


----------



## narad

It just keeps getting worse...


----------



## Restarted

Another angle. Had doubts with the other one but this shows a bit more and is much nicer. I know this is the mold so guitar will be smaller, but the first picture from Pascal gave the impression the body is huge compared to the neck.


----------



## Randy

StevenC said:


> On the other hand think of the number of these it'll save being made:



Needs more animal buttholes.

There's something to be said about utilizing environmentally conscientious construction methods and materials, only to then use them to make dumb shit.


----------



## StevenC

Randy said:


> Needs more animal buttholes.
> 
> There's something to be said about utilizing environmentally conscientious construction methods and materials, only to then use them to make dumb shit.


We knew there'd be consequences when the Dutch government wrote "the customer is always right" into law.


----------



## brandonwall

Restarted said:


> Another angle. Had doubts with the other one but this shows a bit more and is much nicer. I know this is the mold so guitar will be smaller, but the first picture from Pascal gave the impression the body is huge compared to the neck.



It won't be crazy huge. The first H/07 we made came out great and looks really sleek. The Raw variant should come in under 2500g with hardware as well if our math is correct.


----------



## Restarted

brandonwall said:


> It won't be crazy huge. The first H/07 we made came out great and looks really sleek. The Raw variant should come in under 2500g with hardware as well if our math is correct.



Even my wife said "damn"


----------



## diagrammatiks

Randy said:


> Needs more animal buttholes.
> 
> There's something to be said about utilizing environmentally conscientious construction methods and materials, only to then use them to make dumb shit.



I mean if you look at it sideways..couldn't that already be a butthole.


----------



## jephjacques

I'm gonna get a goatse 070 just to troll this thread


----------



## Spicypickles

That thing already looks like goatse, I’d say you’ve been beat.


----------



## I play music

Randy said:


> Needs more animal buttholes.
> 
> There's something to be said about utilizing environmentally conscientious construction methods and materials, only to then use them to make dumb shit.


I somehow doubt this "Arium" is "better" for the environment than sustainably grown wood when you look at the energy consumption and resource use.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wood produces oxygen and absorbs carbon it in its creation. It’s sustainable when grown and harvested to set guidelines and biodegrades easily with benefits to the soil and wildlife. Rotting wood does release carbon but slowly and because it fertilises the soil for new plants which then absorb carbon starting a cycle. It’s a material with a positive impact on the environment.

Plastic and other composite materials produce a lot of carbon in their creation and further more in their manufacturing. It isn’t a sustainable practice and they don’t biodegrade well at all. They then have a negative impact on the soil, ocean and their wildlife when they do degrade which takes a long time.

I don’t know where thinking non-wood guitars are better or even good for the environment came from but it’s completely wrong. I’m not saying it’s a bad practice or people should feel guilty because we leave a much bigger carbon footprint from the plastic used in our car or the amount of plastic waste that ends up in landfills from the packaged products we buy in supermarkets. I’m just saying that guitars made of wood = bad and composite = good for the environment is a very misinformed belief.


----------



## Restarted

In case you missed this


----------



## diagrammatiks

hey it's like they just cut the head off. and the butt off. 

that's ok. 

it's exactly what it needs to be.


----------



## narad

Given the T/0 knockout, I was expecting better. Something about lobbing off the rest of the body makes the vents look way out of proportion to each other now, and the bottom vent looks too forward towards the neck. Not terrible, but not tempting.


----------



## Avedas

Something about the contours makes my brain think the top is entirely rounded like a barrel.


----------



## Restarted

I'm personally still undecided. I like it, but I'm not sure I prefer it over the T/0. No, in fact, I'm sure I prefer the T/0. A modern T style that looks amazing in all raw finishes. So many bridge and pickup options too. On the other hand, I've never wanted a headless just because of the looks. I want a headless because of the comfort and ergonomics, so aesthetics _*shouldn't*_ (but do) really matter. Plus, it's literally an Aristides at Strandberg pricepoints, which is kind of insane.

I really don't want the right answer to be "get both", but I'm prepared for that at this point.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Personally I find it a beautiful design. I'm certain it was challenging to come up with something that accommodated both headless design trends and still looked Aristides-ish and maintained brand identity and, at least for my tastes, they nailed it.


----------



## A-Branger

looks cool


----------



## narad

I like the rear though:






Reminds me of some fighter jet or gundam. Maybe it's the color. Actually, not even clear this is the headless model? I haven't seen this design before though.


----------



## Hollowway

Avedas said:


> Something about the contours makes my brain think the top is entirely rounded like a barrel.


Agreed. One of my pet peeves with headless/ergo designs is that the lower half of the body (The part closest to the floor when playing) has way less surface area than the top half. The top half often looks like a regular guitar, and the bottom half is all squished and tiny.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> I like the rear though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of some fighter jet or gundam. Maybe it's the color. Actually, not even clear this is the headless model? I haven't seen this design before though.


No way that's the headless model. The ass side looks completely different.


----------



## Restarted

Hollowway said:


> Agreed. One of my pet peeves with headless/ergo designs is that the lower half of the body (The part closest to the floor when playing) has way less surface area than the top half. The top half often looks like a regular guitar, and the bottom half is all squished and tiny.



Totally agree. Balaguer/Dark Matter is one of the biggest offenders IMO. I'm hoping the 6 string H/0 will look smaller. Brandon said earlier it's going to be around 2.5kg, so it can't really be that big.



narad said:


> I like the rear though:
> 
> Reminds me of some fighter jet or gundam. Maybe it's the color. Actually, not even clear this is the headless model? I haven't seen this design before though.



That's definitely an 060 with a new bridge, maybe Evertune?


----------



## A-Branger

my vote is on evertune, specially in how bulky the system is


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah that's an evertune backplate for sure.

I think it's one of the best headless designs I've yet seen, but headless doesn't really do much for me anyway. HIGHLY interested in an 070 with an evertune though.


----------



## CW7

I’ve got two on order (it the early Pre release group). A 6 and an 8. The 6 is quite compact. 



Restarted said:


> Totally agree. Balaguer/Dark Matter is one of the biggest offenders IMO. I'm hoping the 6 string H/0 will look smaller. Brandon said earlier it's going to be around 2.5kg, so it can't really be that big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely an 060 with a new bridge, maybe Evertune?


----------



## brandonwall

That backplate is for an Evertune-equipped 060. We're hoping to be able to offer Evertune on the 070 and 080 in the future as well.


----------



## jephjacques

yesssss


----------



## narad

Anyone ever see a 7-string HSS Aristides?


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Anyone ever see a 7-string HSS Aristides?









https://reverb.com/item/31152584-aristides-070-hss-2019-pearl-mint-gloss?show_sold=true


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://reverb.com/item/31152584-aristides-070-hss-2019-pearl-mint-gloss?show_sold=true



Damn, sexy on AND no dumb 12th inlay AND $2500? Sheeeeeitt


----------



## bigswifty

Hot damn!


----------



## jco5055

dbrozz said:


> Hot damn!



I'm definitely excited, but I need to try it out first to see if it "works" if you know what I mean.


----------



## jephjacques

dbrozz said:


> Hot damn!



I love it. I don't do headless guitars but that design makes me very happy.


----------



## SpaceDock

I would really like one of those headless! Looks great!


----------



## Flappydoodle

Nice. I really like that design.


----------



## Avedas

They actually made the "headstock" look good. That's pretty rare in the headless game.


----------



## xzacx

Avedas said:


> They actually made the "headstock" look good. That's pretty rare in the headless game.


Makes such a big difference too, especially with multi-scales. I think that’s one of the reasons Strandbergs always look so much better than most of the designs that followed. I guess that’s one of the benefits to not using off-the-shelf headpieces too—allowing for more elegant design options.


----------



## gunch

ib4 12th fret inlay whining


----------



## Spicypickles

That looks great, holy shit!


----------



## bzhang9

If anyone in here is looking for a cheap 080, I'm selling one for 2400 (not even raw...)


----------



## c7spheres

bzhang9 said:


> If anyone in here is looking for a cheap 080, I'm selling one for 2400 (not even raw...)


 YOu can't say that and not post picts. Everyone wants to see it!


----------



## bzhang9

c7spheres said:


> YOu can't say that and not post picts. Everyone wants to see it!



oh yeah my fault


----------



## Vyn

dbrozz said:


> Hot damn!



Yeah, that's a banger


----------



## Velokki

Hi people!

Just wanted to ask fellow Aristides players - does your guitar's neck move with temperature/humidity changes? And the tuning go out?
I feel like my Aristides guitars move _more_ than my other guitars (I have 2 Aristides, and almost 20 wooden guitars). I expected the effect by humidity and temperature to be minimal, but after 1 year of using them, I find that the tuning and setup falters just like wooden guitars, if not more.

What are your experiences?


----------



## jephjacques

I haven't had to adjust the truss rods in mine since their initial setup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jephjacques said:


> I haven't had to adjust the truss rods in mine since their initial setup.


same.
As far as tuning stability, both of my 070 are verrrry stable. The weather up here is all over the place throughout the year (-30F up to 95F with 80% humidity) so that's a testament to their stability. Even my most stable wooden guitars have slight shifts due to humidity/weather, but the aristides don't have that problem at all.


----------



## Velokki

That is weird. I played my 070SR a lot just two weeks ago. Now I picked it up again and the open strings won't ring because the action is too low. Haven't done a thing.

Temperature and humidity have bounced up and down here, though.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I'm super picky with the action and relief, and once in a blue moon I will actually reach for the truss rod key and give it a quarter turn in whatever direction is needed not to touch it again for a good while. The only thing that happens is that under extreme temperature changes, strings will contract or dilate and require tuning - the guitars are fantastic, but they will not perform miracles.


----------



## oracles

I had 6 Aristides go from temps of +30c down to -45c, and even had one literally 10ft away from a burning wildfire, and never once had to perform any sort of truss rod adjustment. All of them were incredibly stable.


----------



## jephjacques

oracles be careful!!!!!!!


----------



## oracles

jephjacques said:


> oracles be careful!!!!!!!



They're all gone now, but for reasons entirely unrelated to stability. The wildfire thing was a one-off (I hope) and I don't live in the far, far north where those temp swings are an issue anymore. I'm much more careful with my gear than my original post would imply, I promise


----------



## Fizz

I feel like there's a great infomercial bit to be had there.

The neck's so stable, you'll never need a truss rod adjustment again! To prove it, we threw this 060 into a real fire!


----------



## Forkface

Fizz said:


> I feel like there's a great infomercial bit to be had there.
> 
> The neck's so stable, you'll never need a truss rod adjustment again! To prove it, we threw this 060 into a real fire!


BUT
THERES MORE


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Any material will expand and contract with temperature. Some may do it more than others, have a narrower range, but resins are far from impervious.


----------



## A-Branger

Fizz said:


> I feel like there's a great infomercial bit to be had there.
> 
> The neck's so stable, you'll never need a truss rod adjustment again! To prove it, we threw this 060 into a real fire!



"do you have to adjust your truss rod...every...single...day...?!?..." (cut to a black & white scene of someone failing to even put the allen key into the hole, trowing it out of the window and shaking their head to the camera)


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'm very unfamiliar with this brand -- I keep seeing pics of people showing their NGD with only a gig bag, is that all they come with?

Are they all made to order or do they have in stocks?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'm very unfamiliar with this brand -- I keep seeing pics of people showing their NGD with only a gig bag, is that all they come with?
> 
> Are they all made to order or do they have in stocks?


They come with a mono gig bag, which is arguably the best gig bag money can buy imo. Very durable and padded. 
They occasionally do in stocks, but most orders are custom.


----------



## Velokki

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'm very unfamiliar with this brand -- I keep seeing pics of people showing their NGD with only a gig bag, is that all they come with?



Yeah, and super happy about that. I'm drowning in hardcases, which I never use. I'm not in a touring band, and even if I was, I'd invest in a proper _flight case_ if that came to be.

Whereas quality gigbags I use all the time. Mono are the best. I love that they come with a Mono gigbag.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hawwwt


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> hawwwt
> View attachment 82946



I like it at first glance, but the more I look at the rectangle around the bridge pickup and not the whole bridge, the weirder it gets. Also the kanji means purple, which is... well, not the most interesting inlay.


----------



## Forkface

narad said:


> I like it at first glance, but the more I look at the rectangle around the bridge pickup and not the whole bridge, the weirder it gets.


i was thinking the same thing, but also i dont think the possible alternatives work that well either. if you machine the plate to go full around the hannes i feel it would look too long. and if you install the hannes on top of a plate i dont know what that would do to the sound. maybe removing it altogether? which in that case it would lose its vintagey look altogether.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Forkface said:


> i was thinking the same thing, but also i dont think the possible alternatives work that well either. if you machine the plate to go full around the hannes i feel it would look too long. and if you install the hannes on top of a plate i dont know what that would do to the sound. maybe removing it altogether? which in that case it would lose its vintagey look altogether.


ah yes because the hannes and colorshift marble finish screams "vintage"


----------



## jephjacques

It looks fine, I didn't even notice it at first glance. Personally I would've gone for an open pickup like on a Tom Anderson but I have no problem with the chrome plate.


----------



## Forkface

KnightBrolaire said:


> ah yes because the hannes and colorshift marble finish screams "vintage"


well imo, considering the vintage style control layout, the pickguard, and the bridge single coil (together with the plate) i'd say it _does_ look vintage-y. Or at least i'd say it was Aristides' intention to make it look somewhat vintage. I'd also say they succeeded, and the plate does contribute to that immensely. again, IMO.

maybe vintage is not the right word. _traditional, maybe?_


----------



## Flappydoodle

Velokki said:


> Hi people!
> 
> Just wanted to ask fellow Aristides players - does your guitar's neck move with temperature/humidity changes? And the tuning go out?
> I feel like my Aristides guitars move _more_ than my other guitars (I have 2 Aristides, and almost 20 wooden guitars). I expected the effect by humidity and temperature to be minimal, but after 1 year of using them, I find that the tuning and setup falters just like wooden guitars, if not more.
> 
> What are your experiences?



Average for me (060R). It definitely moves. I’ve picked up the guitar and the strings were lying on the fretboard from neck movement. 

Better than a ‘normal’ guitar with a single piece bolt-on neck, but not as stable as others which have graphite reinforcement or 5-piece necks. At least that’s my experience.


----------



## Pietjepieter

dbrozz said:


> Hot damn!



This looks promising! Looking forward to see some more.

Any details on the hardware they use?


----------



## Velokki

Flappydoodle said:


> Average for me (060R). It definitely moves. I’ve picked up the guitar and the strings were lying on the fretboard from neck movement.
> 
> Better than a ‘normal’ guitar with a single piece bolt-on neck, but not as stable as others which have graphite reinforcement or 5-piece necks. At least that’s my experience.



Exactly my experience, too! My PRS Custom 24 is much more stable, it literally never moves. Aristides seem to move quite a bit.
I think they could update their marketing a bit on there, since I've not experienced the rock solid stability from humidity or temperature. It's been just normal guitar behavior


----------



## TheUnvanquished

This build is fantastic imo. Theme is cool, colors work well together, + single coils on multiscale is a winner in my book. In love with this one right here.


----------



## spudmunkey

The angled bridge pickup appears to be straight with the neutral fret. That amuses me.


----------



## narad

TheUnvanquished said:


> This build is fantastic imo. Theme is cool, colors work well together, + single coils on multiscale is a winner in my book. In love with this one right here.
> 
> View attachment 82980



Yea, one of my favorite ones of this year. Still, don't mix-and-match inlays, guys.


----------



## A-Branger

spudmunkey said:


> The angled bridge pickup appears to be straight with the neutral fret. That amuses me.


the bridge pickup on a strat is angled towards the high strings. If you slant a strat, then the pickup ends up like that


love the choice of black polepieces for the pickups, gives it such a sleek look


----------



## narad

Most straight-on shot I've seen so far. Okay, maybe I'm warming up to it a bit...






Still feels a little lopsided above/below the strings though.


----------



## spudmunkey

Didnt notice it before but it looks like they go with the neck pickup matching the angle of the one of the fretboard, and the bridge pickup matching the angle of the bridge. To me, this looks messier than when the bridge pickup doesnt match the bridge. Which is a stupid reason to be turned off by it, because form shouldnfollow function...but it's interesting that they made that choice, because that means that the two pickups have to be made at two different angles....but it bugs me that the pickup route corners look inconsistent. [/nitpicking]


----------



## bigswifty

narad said:


> Most straight-on shot I've seen so far. Okay, maybe I'm warming up to it a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still feels a little lopsided above/below the strings though.



Omfg. Was this on their Facebook/Instagram?
Absolutely love it, love the shape and this colour! And also I don't hate the 12th fret inlay now that I can see it head on.
Also would love to know what hardware is going on the H/0's. Definitely close to ordering an H/08


----------



## narad

dbrozz said:


> Omfg. Was this on their Facebook/Instagram?
> Absolutely love it, love the shape and this colour! And also I don't hate the 12th fret inlay now that I can see it head on.
> Also would love to know what hardware is going on the H/0's. Definitely close to ordering an H/08



Facebook.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Most straight-on shot I've seen so far. Okay, maybe I'm warming up to it a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still feels a little lopsided above/below the strings though.



You know, I didn't see it until you said so, but yeah. It is a little "top heavy". Still looks really good, and I can be a harsh critic of both headless and Aristides aesthetics.


----------



## bigswifty

narad said:


> Facebook.



Strange.. doesn't appear on their page for me.


----------



## narad

dbrozz said:


> Strange.. doesn't appear on their page for me.



It might be Pascal's or the addicts group..too many info streams these days.


----------



## Pietjepieter

narad said:


> Most straight-on shot I've seen so far. Okay, maybe I'm warming up to it a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still feels a little lopsided above/below the strings though.



I must say I really like it! It is indeed a little top heavy but still looks well, also it looks very comfy to play in the classic position!
Waiting for a picture of the whole thing.

To bad I have to many guitars....


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I didn't see it until you said so, but yeah. It is a little "top heavy". Still looks really good, and I can be a harsh critic of both headless and Aristides aesthetics.



how can you even djent if the top joint isn't at the 12th fret.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> how can you even djent if the top joint isn't at the 12th fret.



It's not optimal but it's okay if all your music is <12 second instagram clips

@aristidesguitars
@bareknucklepickups
@neuraldsp
@daddariostrings
@dunloppicks


----------



## A-Branger

spudmunkey said:


> Didnt notice it before but it looks like they go with the neck pickup matching the angle of the one of the fretboard, and the bridge pickup matching the angle of the bridge. To me, this looks messier than when the bridge pickup doesnt match the bridge. Which is a stupid reason to be turned off by it, because form shouldnfollow function...but it's interesting that they made that choice, because that means that the two pickups have to be made at two different angles....but it bugs me that the pickup route corners look inconsistent. [/nitpicking]



having the pickups follow the fan actually makes it more "right" and appealing to me. Also that bridge pickup is so close to the bridge that the difference in the angle in not much, depends if the chose the back bobbin or the front (or the middle) as the overall angle for the pickup. Maybe because the pickup was so close to the bridge, having it to the proper angle would have made it look "funny" as you would see it "off" according to the line of the bridge, so maybe having it to follow the bridge angle was made on purpose as a way to be more pleasing? 

I still 128740710497 times rather they went down this way VS copy the neck pickup

also theres 0 issue with having to make both pickups at different angles. You just have to get two different baseplates made, but other than that bobbins and construction are the same


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Every time I see the pics they post with the black latex gloves I get a hilarious serial killer/proctologist vibe.

Sick guitars, though!


----------



## Hollowway

TheUnvanquished said:


> This build is fantastic imo. Theme is cool, colors work well together, + single coils on multiscale is a winner in my book. In love with this one right here.
> 
> View attachment 82980



Yeah, that bridge pickup bothers me. Fender's rationale (as I understand it) to angle the original strat bridge pickup was to compensate for the crappy amps of the time, which had trouble sounding the high, crisp tones. But these days we don't have that trouble at all. In fact, to me it makes more sense to angle the pickup the other way. I guess people just like the traditional look of them. But mark me down as thinking it's stupid.


----------



## Mathemagician

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that bridge pickup bothers me. Fender's rationale (as I understand it) to angle the original strat bridge pickup was to compensate for the crappy amps of the time, which had trouble sounding the high, crisp tones. But these days we don't have that trouble at all. In fact, to me it makes more sense to angle the pickup the other way. I guess people just like the traditional look of them. But mark me down as thinking it's stupid.



The Charvel superstrats with single coils have the bridge slant inverted like you suggest. Just FYI.


----------



## Hollowway

Mathemagician said:


> The Charvel superstrats with single coils have the bridge slant inverted like you suggest. Just FYI.


Yeah, the Jake E. Lee sigs are like that. Where I think its most needed is on 8s. But you just never really see it.


----------



## jarledge

soul_lip_mike said:


> Every time I see the pics they post with the black latex gloves I get a hilarious serial killer/proctologist vibe.
> 
> Sick guitars, though!



i think of kink dot com videos but each to their own. lmao 

i love the new model. They are just so damn expensive. I watched their manufacturing tour video and they seem amazingly well made, so i am not saying they aren't worth it. I am just not in a place to spend more than 3k on a guitar. i have 1 that cost that much and it hurt a lot to get it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jarledge said:


> i think of kink dot com videos but each to their own. lmao
> 
> i love the new model. They are just so damn expensive. I watched their manufacturing tour video and they seem amazingly well made, so i am not saying they aren't worth it. I am just not in a place to spend more than 3k on a guitar. i have 1 that cost that much and it hurt a lot to get it.



Do you have a link to their manufacturing tour video?


----------



## jarledge

soul_lip_mike said:


> Do you have a link to their manufacturing tour video?


----------



## jephjacques

Update for the guy who was asking about Aristides neck stability: the weather here changed from low-60s to mid 90s and I did indeed need to tweak the trussrod on my green one. Interesting that the higher temperature made the neck backbow, usually with my wood guitars warm weather and high humidity causes the opposite to happen!


----------



## Forkface

narad said:


> Most straight-on shot I've seen so far. Okay, maybe I'm warming up to it a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still feels a little lopsided above/below the strings though.



ohhh my, i _do _like that. might just very well be my entry into the headless world.


----------



## CW7

dbrozz said:


> Omfg. Was this on their Facebook/Instagram?
> Absolutely love it, love the shape and this colour! And also I don't hate the 12th fret inlay now that I can see it head on.
> Also would love to know what hardware is going on the H/0's. Definitely close to ordering an H/08


They’re using Hantug hardware and it’s being custom modified for them for the builds . Titanium is also a available. Looks high quality and robust


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jephjacques said:


> Update for the guy who was asking about Aristides neck stability: the weather here changed from low-60s to mid 90s and I did indeed need to tweak the trussrod on my green one. Interesting that the higher temperature made the neck backbow, usually with my wood guitars warm weather and high humidity causes the opposite to happen!



Exactly my experience! I received my first Aristides late May / early June and had to loosen the truss rod (not tighten!) to accommodate for Austin hot weather. In lieu of an NGD, which I'm pretty lazy to do these days, here are a couple of shots from Aristides FB:


----------



## jephjacques

Yess, black 070r bros B)


----------



## Albake21

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Exactly my experience! I received my first Aristides late May / early June and had to loosen the truss rod (not tighten!) to accommodate for Austin hot weather. In lieu of an NGD, which I'm pretty lazy to do these days, here are a couple of shots from Aristides FB:


Nice and simple look, the way to go. What are the two extra toggles for?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

One is a kill switch, and the other is for voice 3 for the Javier Reyes Fiuence pickups , also worthy of mention is that this a vol-vol setup, volumes are independent (blending), push/pull for voices 1,2. Quite versatile, the Javier set is great, I should make a review, I know I know, only minor nitpick-y gripe IMHO is that they are not as diverse or drastic as say the Tosins. Aside from the Jazz box voicing (voice 2 on neck), the rest of voices (i.e. on the bridge) are more subtle variations.


----------



## SpaceDock

Damn, very cool switching setup


----------



## Ben Pinkus

The R finishes are really starting to grow on me!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Ben Pinkus said:


> The R finishes are really starting to grow on me!



Totally agree, specially the raw black. It catches the light in very interesting ways, better than satin but not shiny, very interesting texture as well for the neck, reminds me a lot with Wenge neck feel.


----------



## RiksRiks

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Totally agree, specially the raw black. It catches the light in very interesting ways, better than satin but not shiny, very interesting texture as well for the neck, reminds me a lot with Wenge neck feel.








here's my Shell Pink Raw, got it a couple of days ago, the Hipshot Contour is way more stable than I thought it feels really solid. I love my tiddies


----------



## Winspear

I think I'd struggle to justify going above Raw on my next order. The most basic non-raw finishes don't appeal to me as much as the fancy ones and the price difference between those and raw is just so high I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it now that so many nice raws are available


----------



## narad

Winspear said:


> I think I'd struggle to justify going above Raw on my next order. The most basic non-raw finishes don't appeal to me as much as the fancy ones and the price difference between those and raw is just so high I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it now that so many nice raws are available



It's a lot of hassle, but I kind of wonder about having a raw go straight from Aristides to some refinisher-for-hire. It's not that great of an option for me in Japan where such prices are high, but I think in the US ...maybe UK... it wouldn't be a terrible option.


----------



## Restarted

Winspear said:


> I think I'd struggle to justify going above Raw on my next order. The most basic non-raw finishes don't appeal to me as much as the fancy ones and the price difference between those and raw is just so high I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it now that so many nice raws are available



Yeah I completely agree. The new raw finishes are so good too. I really wanted a sparkle for the next build, but the difference between raw and sparkle is 900 euros. Sparkles are great, but 900 euros are also great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Definitely a big price leap, it's hard to justify when you lay out the numbers like that for sure since sparkle finishes are some of my favorites. I will definitely be curious when the H/0 is out to see how it looks with different finishes before justifying an order.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I'm so glad that I'm 
a. super cheap
and 
b. don't really care what my guitars look like.


----------



## 73647k

Question for the guys in here who own an Aristides - how durable are these things? I've got one on the way and I don't want to baby it unnecessarily if I don't have to.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

73647k said:


> Question for the guys in here who own an Aristides - how durable are these things? I've got one on the way and I don't want to baby it unnecessarily if I don't have to.


paint/clear isn't going to withstand serious abuse but the body should be able to take some good hits.


----------



## 73647k

KnightBrolaire said:


> paint/clear isn't going to withstand serious abuse but the body should be able to take some good hits.



Good to know, thanks. I chose a raw series figuring it'd be more rugged than one of the painted ones


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

IIRC, I thought I read somewhere, or it could be Brandon Wall (Aristides rep) who frequent this thread, that the raw finish is more forgiving because it is not really a finish, it's the material itself, so any dings/scratches can be sanded away.


----------



## Winspear

^ Correct


----------



## A-Branger

meh, call them battle scars and wear them with pride


----------



## SpaceDock

The raw series is not dyed all the way through. I thought this for a while as well. I have seen the orange raw scuffed with the inner white revealed. The black does use a black fill and might be a better choice if you are scratch prone.


----------



## CW7

73647k said:


> Question for the guys in here who own an Aristides - how durable are these things? I've got one on the way and I don't want to baby it unnecessarily if I don't have to.



I’ve found them to be INCREDIBLY resilient. Someone mentioned the clear not necessarily withstanding abuse ; while I don’t recommend trying this at home, a while back I picked up my mono double bag (with 2 Aristides inside) to move it and one side was open. My rainbow sparkle 060 slipped out a few feet and went straight to the floor. My first reaction was “I hope the floor is ok”. Seriously... not a scratch (there is a dent in my wood floor where it hit). SO- yeah, they tough as ANYTHING I’ve owned. Nothing like em.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The poly finish on these guitars isn't going to be any different from the poly gloss on any other instrument. If you drop it, it will crack, and if you pass something sharp and make contact it will scratch.

Shit happens, but if you're this concerned about damage on a gloss guitar then just make a checklist and follow it everytime you pick up the guitars.

1) Check the strap for any faults (if old)
2) Check strap buttons on the guitar, secure or screw in if not secure.
3) Install strap and check that it's taught and installed correctly
4) Give it a few tugs and start shredding!

Spacedock is also correct about the raws, not dyed the whole way through but I'd imagine it'd take a deep dig to bring out that white inner material. If anything I'd imagine the painted models offer an extra layer before you reach the actual finish/color/primer/material. But technically dinged/cracked polyurethane is more of an unpleasant sight all things considered  

One thing is that the Raws and their Satin finishes still gloss up where your finger oils make contact over long periods of time. Which is unavoidable unless you wash your hands with strong soap/wipe the guitar down after your play session.


----------



## jephjacques

My green 070 got bonked around pretty good a couple weeks ago and it left a couple minor marks. It's a guitar finish, it's not gonna be impervious. I've seen a few used ones up on Reverb that have the usual kind of wear you see on "normal" guitars and it's pretty much the same.


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> IIRC, I thought I read somewhere, or it could be Brandon Wall (Aristides rep) who frequent this thread, that the raw finish is more forgiving because it is not really a finish, it's the material itself, so any dings/scratches can be sanded away.



Very true, buddy! If someone is worried about scuffs and scratches, I'd recommend checking out the Raw Series. It'll hide a lot of damage and take it fairly well. As Jonathan mentioned, it would take a pretty massive blow to get past the surface layer of color and into the inner material.

On durability in general, of the two guitars I've managed to damage in my life, both were Aristides. Both were knocked out of stands by cats, oddly enough (or not oddly enough if you have any experience with "domesticated" cats). One fell flat onto a tile floor and the only damage was a slight ding to a tuner and the other fell into an old school built-like-a-tank volume pedal and there was a slight divot in the side of the fretboard. The volume pedal looked worse than the guitar. I'm not saying the guitars are indestructible by any stretch of the imagination, but they're definitely meant to be played and used with the idea that damage and life can and will happen.


----------



## jco5055

brandonwall said:


> Very true, buddy! If someone is worried about scuffs and scratches, I'd recommend checking out the Raw Series. It'll hide a lot of damage and take it fairly well. As Jonathan mentioned, it would take a pretty massive blow to get past the surface layer of color and into the inner material.
> 
> On durability in general, of the two guitars I've managed to damage in my life, both were Aristides. Both were knocked out of stands by cats, oddly enough (or not oddly enough if you have any experience with "domesticated" cats). One fell flat onto a tile floor and the only damage was a slight ding to a tuner and the other fell into an old school built-like-a-tank volume pedal and there was a slight divot in the side of the fretboard. The volume pedal looked worse than the guitar. I'm not saying the guitars are indestructible by any stretch of the imagination, but they're definitely meant to be played and used with the idea that damage and life can and will happen.



And I'm about to move in with my gf and her two cats lol...luckily I keep mine in my case at all times, and one of her cats is legit afraid of guitars as I have my cheap indonesian Jackson already at her place to use for when I'm over until I move over permanently, and he runs under the bed when I pull it out lol.


----------



## brandonwall

jco5055 said:


> And I'm about to move in with my gf and her two cats lol...luckily I keep mine in my case at all times, and one of her cats is legit afraid of guitars as I have my cheap indonesian Jackson already at her place to use for when I'm over until I move over permanently, and he runs under the bed when I pull it out lol.



Haha, well, just hope it stays that way.  The two culprits generally stay away from my guitars now.


----------



## jco5055

brandonwall said:


> Haha, well, just hope it stays that way.  The two culprits generally stay away from my guitars now.



The other one does enjoy knocking stuff over when he is hungry or wants attention, I think luckily a guitar might be large enough for him to ignore....


----------



## Forkface

anybody's got news as to the release date for the headless? there was a couple pics then radio silence.


----------



## brandonwall

Forkface said:


> anybody's got news as to the release date for the headless? there was a couple pics then radio silence.



We haven't announced it yet. We're trending to open up general orders at the end of this month, but that's not 100% confirmed.


----------



## sym30l1c

brandonwall said:


> We haven't announced it yet. We're trending to open up general orders at the end of this month, but that's not 100% confirmed.



Headless model looks gorgeous. I'm definitely getting one.

Is the expected wait time for the headless going to be similar to the other models (i.e.4/5 months for raw, 8/9 months for painted)?


----------



## brandonwall

sym30l1c said:


> Headless model looks gorgeous. I'm definitely getting one.
> 
> Is the expected wait time for the headless going to be similar to the other models (i.e.4/5 months for raw, 8/9 months for painted)?



Bingo! 4-5 months on the Raw Series, 7-8 months on painted builds. Add another 1-2 months for things like custom inlays or custom finishes. Same timing applies with our other models with the Evertune option adding 1-2 months as well.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

narad said:


> Most straight-on shot I've seen so far. Okay, maybe I'm warming up to it a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still feels a little lopsided above/below the strings though.



Looks great, but I'm afraid I prefer my guitars with heads. The new inlet design is sooo sexy though, is there a chance we see them on older models?
Also, what raw color is that? Looks delicious!


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Looks great, but I'm afraid I prefer my guitars with heads. The new inlet design is sooo sexy though, is there a chance we see them on older models?
> Also, what raw color is that? Looks delicious!



The vent/dent/swoop design is unique to the H/0. Between the 0X0, T/0, and H/0, they all have their own unique shape and aesthetic designs. It's probably unlikely that we go back and make aesthetic changes to existing models, but you never know!

That is Dark Teal Raw. I'll be honest in saying that it does not photograph easily and that picture makes it look a lot more blue than it really is. It's definitely more of a green color in person.


----------



## jephjacques

hnnngh I'm starting to want one of those friggin things


----------



## Ben Pinkus

The more I see of that headless the more I'm really gassing for one. Shame I've already got a 7 build underway atm, and can't really justify another 6 string atm. 

Just saw on instagram that they'll be trem options on these too. Very interested in seeing how these compare against the production strandberg models in terms of weight etc.


----------



## brandonwall

Ben Pinkus said:


> The more I see of that headless the more I'm really gassing for one. Shame I've already got a 7 build underway atm, and can't really justify another 6 string atm.
> 
> Just saw on instagram that they'll be trem options on these too. Very interested in seeing how these compare against the production strandberg models in terms of weight etc.



On the weight question, the H/07R prototype was 5.5 pounds with a fixed bridge, two humbuckers, and our normal 5-way + volume + tone config. It also felt really balanced when I was seated or used a strap. I found myself picking it up often and jamming when I had a few spare moments way more often than I do with other builds.


----------



## gunshow86de

Every shade of blue I've seen in the Raw series looks incredible. Something about the matte with the "brushed" look works so well with blue.


----------



## narad

Pretty badass T:


----------



## Hollowway

I can’t find it now, but someone on FB posted a 070 with a white to hot pink fade that ran from the HS to the lower bout. Soooo cool!


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> I can’t find it now, but someone on FB posted a 070 with a white to hot pink fade that ran from the HS to the lower bout. Soooo cool!


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


>



Ah, thank you! And man, say what you will about the body shape or the speed scoops of whatever, but these guys can paint a guitar like nobody’s business. They’re got some killer finishes.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Ah, thank you! And man, say what you will about the body shape or the speed scoops of whatever, but these guys can paint a guitar like nobody’s business. They’re got some killer finishes.



I agree, but I will say not many people are out there charging 700-900 EUR for finishing. Most _re_finishes are less than that!


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> I agree, but I will say not many people are out there charging 700-900 EUR for finishing. Most _re_finishes are less than that!



Ah, good point! And, truth be told, I think I like the raw series better. For once I’d have a guitar that I could ding on the edge of something and not have wood showing, lol. It wouldn’t even be noticeable, with the color being the same all the way through.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Ah, thank you! And man, say what you will about the body shape or the speed scoops of whatever, but these guys can paint a guitar like nobody’s business. They’re got some killer finishes.



With the fairly limited ability to change stuff like neck shape, scale, etc. they need something that helps scratch the customization itch, and finishing is a great option. 

I definitely agree, the work seems absolutely top tier, and while I can't say I find them all tasteful they at worst fall into the "horrible taste, great execution" bracket. 

Like @narad said though, you're certainly paying for it.



Hollowway said:


> It wouldn’t even be noticeable, with the color being the same all the way through.



@brandonwall will have to correct me if I'm wrong, but a few pages back I believe it was said there's something of an "under layer" that can be seen if a ding or chip is severe enough, even on the Raw stuff.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Ah, good point! And, truth be told, I think I like the raw series better. For once I’d have a guitar that I could ding on the edge of something and not have wood showing, lol. It wouldn’t even be noticeable, with the color being the same all the way through.



I have seen some dings/scratches in raw where the damage is more of a white-ish color. I think if you want it for that purpose, just a gloss finish would give the best protection. Or a marble finish -- the hell if anyone would see a ding hidden in that somewhere.


----------



## brandonwall

@brandonwall will have to correct me if I'm wrong, but a few pages back I believe it was said there's something of an "under layer" that can be seen if a ding or chip is severe enough, even on the Raw stuff.[/QUOTE]

Bingo. The inner layer/layers are reminiscent of a white, super-hardened foam.

Narad brings up a good point. I'd say in terms of general wear and tear, minor dings, etc., the Raw Series will effectively hide a lot of that. When it comes to more major damage that goes beyond the finish level, stuff like crazy marbles, shatters, etc. will probably hide some of those things better.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Hollowway said:


> Ah, thank you!  And man, say what you will about the body shape or the speed scoops of whatever, but these guys can paint a guitar like nobody’s business. They’re got some killer finishes.



The highly customisable finishes paired with the strict consistent build quality have ensured their place in the current market. Like Max says it scratches the custom itch and offers a personal feel to your instrument too. It's a really good business model. I can see the appeal for people to go back solely for a different finish.


----------



## jephjacques

Can confirm, I bonked the headstock of my poison ivy 070 on a desk and it's nearly impossible to find the ding in that ridiculous finish.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Demo 060R from last year had a few marks and dings so I took pics just to document condition before I sent it out to the next person. I'm sure it'd take a pretty hard hit to dig deep into the thing. Also curious if whatever dinged it was shaped that way or w/e.


----------



## Velokki

narad said:


> Pretty badass T:



Is the pickup slightly crooked? I mean, not perpendicular to the bridge?


----------



## brandonwall

Velokki said:


> Is the pickup slightly crooked? I mean, not perpendicular to the bridge?



The Hannes itself is at an angle: https://schaller.info/en/hannes-bridge


----------



## jephjacques

God I love those. If I still played 6 strings with any regularity I would be SALIVATING for one.


----------



## Velokki

brandonwall said:


> The Hannes itself is at an angle: https://schaller.info/en/hannes-bridge



Explains! Thanks.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Velokki said:


> Is the pickup slightly crooked? I mean, not perpendicular to the bridge?



Because of how a standard tune guitar intonates at the bridge it will always be crooked. Manufacturers just use a rectangular base plate that disguises it and lines the bridge pickup straight with it. What you actually need is a slightly slanted bridge to keep it more compact while offering more intonation room for the lower strings. So the bridge pickup is always crooked compared to the slant of all the intonation points but that doesn’t look great.


----------



## gunshow86de

Fanned 7's with a trem?

youhadmycuriositynowyouhavemyattention.jpg


----------



## SpaceDock

Omg! My wallet is cursing you!


----------



## brandonwall

gunshow86de said:


> Fanned 7's with a trem?
> 
> youhadmycuriositynowyouhavemyattention.jpg



It'll be available on the 6-string and 8-string variants as well.


----------



## Restarted

How wrong is it that I want to change my plans and switch to Fishmans just for the aesthetic?


----------



## Mathemagician

I gotta dig deep. Do I LIKE fanned frets, or is 26.5 enough? Gotta search my feelings.


----------



## Wildebeest

brandonwall said:


> It'll be available on the 6-string and 8-string variants as well.


I'm sold. I've been waiting for something exactly like this for years.


----------



## jephjacques

I'm not really a trem guy but that unit looks cooooool


----------



## gunshow86de

The headnub on these looks clean.


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> It'll be available on the 6-string and 8-string variants as well.


Oh, shit! @cardinal and @trem licking get your ass in here! There’s another 8 trem in the game now.


----------



## Stephan

Well this is simply amazing.
Cant wait to see more of these monsters. I thought of a 070sr but this is a serious alternative.
This guitar in the last picture with a fixed bridge would be amazing.
I wonder how it compares to the 070 models in terms of playability and sound. I never played this bridge before and I‘d love to compare it to a hipshot ect.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm sold on an H/0 6 String, can't wait to plan/spec it out sometime next year.


----------



## Forkface

gunshow86de said:


> The headnub on these looks clean.


is there a body pic for the 6er?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Like the headpiece (and love the A first fret inlay). Can the headpiece match the body colour? That'd be cool. 

The hype for me is growing


----------



## gunshow86de

Forkface said:


> is there a body pic for the 6er?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

@brandonwall 
Are the dual input jacks standard?


----------



## brandonwall

KnightBrolaire said:


> @brandonwall
> Are the dual input jacks standard?



They're optional but the second one is available at no extra charge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

brandonwall said:


> They're optional but the second one is available at no extra charge.


so which one is the standard one? 
the lower one or the one closer to the tuners?


----------



## diagrammatiks

the trem and seven look good.

The six string looks like there's not enough bridge and too much body.


----------



## brandonwall

KnightBrolaire said:


> so which one is the standard one?
> the lower one or the one closer to the tuners?



The lower one, my good sir!


----------



## StevenC

brandonwall said:


> It'll be available on the 6-string and 8-string variants as well.


Is it only available from Aristides or could I buy one and get it on a Spalt or something?


----------



## diagrammatiks

StevenC said:


> Is it only available from Aristides or could I buy one and get it on a Spalt or something?



just veneer the whole thing. no one will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> just veneer the whole thing. no one will be able to tell the difference.



Michael Spalt Instruments, not spalted wood, I'd assume.


----------



## Forkface

gunshow86de said:


>


thank you!
definitely the 7 looks more balanced of sorts.
also that trem looks f*cking nice. Not even a trem guy but heavily tempted just for visuals lmao.
(Although, if my Schecter taught me anything is to avoid all trems all the time cause i cant use them for shit rip)


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> Michael Spalt Instruments, not spalted wood, I'd assume.
> 
> View attachment 84154



What in the name of Xenomorph Jesus is that.


----------



## Hollowway

Mathemagician said:


> What in the name of Xenomorph Jesus is that.


 Some of the coolest instruments this side of the Milky Way. I LOVE those things. (Though, not a fan of his newer Totem line.)


----------



## Hollowway

Before I go using up Aristides's time, anyone have a ballpark idea what these will cost? I'd love a multiscale headless 8 string with trem (raw or painted), but I'm not sure if I'm looking at $3000 or $5000.


----------



## brandonwall

Hollowway said:


> Before I go using up Aristides's time, anyone have a ballpark idea what these will cost? I'd love a multiscale headless 8 string with trem (raw or painted), but I'm not sure if I'm looking at $3000 or $5000.



I'm always game to talk pricing, specs, shoot the breeze, etc.  That being said, our pricing for the Headless Series is as follows. This includes Fishman Fluence Modern pickups and the USB battery pack. Add 80 Euro for a signature Fishman model or 100 Euro for passive humbuckers from BKP or Lundgren. Add 150 Euro for the trem bridge and then all of our usual upcharges apply (45 Euro for gold hardware, 80 Euro for Sanwa killswitch, etc.). These prices are good through the end of the year (possibly beyond, but it's tough to make that call at this point).

H/06R - 2290 Euro
H/07R - 2390 Euro
H/08R - 2490 Euro
H/06 - 2590 Euro
H/07 - 2690 Euro
H/08 - 2790 Euro


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> I'm always game to talk pricing, specs, shoot the breeze, etc.  That being said, our pricing for the Headless Series is as follows. This includes Fishman Fluence Modern pickups and the USB battery pack. Add 80 Euro for a signature Fishman model or 100 Euro for passive humbuckers from BKP or Lundgren. Add 150 Euro for the trem bridge and then all of our usual upcharges apply (45 Euro for gold hardware, 80 Euro for Sanwa killswitch, etc.). These prices are good through the end of the year (possibly beyond, but it's tough to make that call at this point).
> 
> H/06R - 2290 Euro
> H/07R - 2390 Euro
> H/08R - 2490 Euro
> H/06 - 2590 Euro
> H/07 - 2690 Euro
> H/08 - 2790 Euro



Thanks! That's actually way cheaper than I expected. Next question: What is the build times of these? And do you guys do in-stock instruments much anymore? I'm still terribly paranoid about ordering a custom, just because I have such a poor track record of receiving said instruments.


----------



## brandonwall

Hollowway said:


> Thanks! That's actually way cheaper than I expected. Next question: What is the build times of these? And do you guys do in-stock instruments much anymore? I'm still terribly paranoid about ordering a custom, just because I have such a poor track record of receiving said instruments.



Good questions! In-stocks are a little more rare than they were say 12 months ago just because of the production demands we've seen from custom orders. We used to be able to allocate a couple of build slots each month to in-stocks and that's not the case at the moment. From a safety in ordering standpoint, I always recommend paying via PayPal and selecting Goods & Services. In the event that a volcano swallows the factory, I'd want you to have a way to get your money back and be protected.

Our build times are currently 4-5 months on the Raw Series and 7-8 months on painted builds (custom inlays, finishes, and Evertune can add more time). We're advising that general H/0 production will begin in the next few weeks if all goes as planned.


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> Good questions! In-stocks are a little more rare than they were say 12 months ago just because of the production demands we've seen from custom orders. We used to be able to allocate a couple of build slots each month to in-stocks and that's not the case at the moment. From a safety in ordering standpoint, I always recommend paying via PayPal and selecting Goods & Services. In the event that a volcano swallows the factory, I'd want you to have a way to get your money back and be protected.
> 
> Our build times are currently 4-5 months on the Raw Series and 7-8 months on painted builds (custom inlays, finishes, and Evertune can add more time). We're advising that general H/0 production will begin in the next few weeks if all goes as planned.



(I know I'm asking questions for myself in here, but maybe some of this will be questions others have.)

For the raw series, is there a selection of colors from which we choose, or is it up to the imagination? I personally will likely go for the hot pink with light FB, but I'm curious if there are other options to consider.


----------



## brandonwall

Hollowway said:


> (I know I'm asking questions for myself in here, but maybe some of this will be questions others have.)
> 
> For the raw series, is there a selection of colors from which we choose, or is it up to the imagination? I personally will likely go for the hot pink with light FB, but I'm curious if there are other options to consider.



Another good question! As of right now, our Raw Series finishes are limited to the ones listed at https://aristidesinstruments.com/how-to-order with the addition of Lilac Raw and Yellow Raw. We'll be adding those to the order form in the near future, but they are available now. Custom non-Raw finishes are totally possible as well. As a general rule of thumb, a single/flat custom satin color is +390 Euro and a gloss variant is +600 Euro.


----------



## MetalDaze

Any update on new lefty models? My 060LR needs a friend


----------



## odibrom

I'm a lurker in this thread from time to time, amazingly beautiful guitars. Unfortunately they're not for my pocket. Nevertheless, I'm curious about the double jack, what is it for? Do they have the same function...? Just curious...


----------



## vortex_infinium

brandonwall said:


> It'll be available on the 6-string and 8-string variants as well.



oof. if that's the case, my wallet is about to hurt... The way the trem looks is killer.


----------



## brandonwall

MetalDaze said:


> Any update on new lefty models? My 060LR needs a friend



Not as of right now, unfortunately. The 060L and 020L are currently the only lefty models we manufacture right now. I'm hoping the 070L is something that we add to the mix sooner rather than later!



odibrom said:


> I'm a lurker in this thread from time to time, amazingly beautiful guitars. Unfortunately they're not for my pocket. Nevertheless, I'm curious about the double jack, what is it for? Do they have the same function...? Just curious...



They can be pretty darn affordable, but I'll save the sales pitch.  We elected to make an additional output jack available on the Headless Series at no additional cost to help ensure that there's easy access to the jack in nearly any seated position. We felt like going with just a single jack could compromise comfort and/or cause unnecessary strain on the jack with some playing positions.


----------



## odibrom

Thank you for your reply. The jacks do the same thing then.


----------



## brandonwall

odibrom said:


> Thank you for your reply. The jacks do the same thing then.



Yep. It's not meant to be a simultaneous dual-output solution or anything like that.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Any idea when these go live?


----------



## brandonwall

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Any idea when these go live?



Likely in the next couple of weeks, but hit me up if you want to put in an early order. Production will begin when we open up general orders, but you can snag a spot earlier in the line.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

brandonwall said:


> Likely in the next couple of weeks, but hit me up if you want to put in an early order. Production will begin when we open up general orders, but you can snag a spot earlier in the line.




PM'd


----------



## Hollowway

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> PM'd


You getting a 7 or an 8? I know you're playing more 7s these days, right?


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> We elected to make an additional output jack available on the Headless Series at no additional cost to help ensure that there's easy access to the jack in nearly any seated position. We felt like going with just a single jack could compromise comfort and/or cause unnecessary strain on the jack with some playing positions.



That's a really cool idea. I didn't ever think of such a thing, but now that it exists I'll wonder why I don't have it on more of my guitars.


----------



## Namecantfi

Is the headless series multiscale only? All the pictures so far are and the above mentioned prices dont have any mention of an 'S' model or not


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anyone remember the scale lengths of the headless? I'm completely blanking if they match the 0X0S series


----------



## Restarted

Yes headless are multiscale only, and they're exactly like the S series


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Definately agree that the 7's look more 'right' somehow, but with another 7 on the way I don't think I could swing that, so it may have to be a 6 trem for me!


----------



## SamSam

brandonwall said:


> I'm always game to talk pricing, specs, shoot the breeze, etc.  That being said, our pricing for the Headless Series is as follows. This includes Fishman Fluence Modern pickups and the USB battery pack. Add 80 Euro for a signature Fishman model or 100 Euro for passive humbuckers from BKP or Lundgren. Add 150 Euro for the trem bridge and then all of our usual upcharges apply (45 Euro for gold hardware, 80 Euro for Sanwa killswitch, etc.). These prices are good through the end of the year (possibly beyond, but it's tough to make that call at this point).
> 
> H/06R - 2290 Euro
> H/07R - 2390 Euro
> H/08R - 2490 Euro
> H/06 - 2590 Euro
> H/07 - 2690 Euro
> H/08 - 2790 Euro



Is this the price with or without VAT? These are becoming more tempting by the day...


----------



## brandonwall

SamSam said:


> Is this the price with or without VAT? These are becoming more tempting by the day...



Without VAT, shipping, or optional stuff (killswitch, gold hardware, etc.).


----------



## SamSam

brandonwall said:


> Without VAT, shipping, or optional stuff (killswitch, gold hardware, etc.).



Awesome, thanks. I think I need to create some sale ads this weekend.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hollowway said:


> You getting a 7 or an 8? I know you're playing more 7s these days, right?




Yeah man. I am going with a 7. I haven't played 8s in a year and a half. Actually since I sold you that Drinkwater


----------



## sym30l1c

brandonwall said:


> I'm always game to talk pricing, specs, shoot the breeze, etc.  That being said, our pricing for the Headless Series is as follows. This includes Fishman Fluence Modern pickups and the USB battery pack. Add 80 Euro for a signature Fishman model or 100 Euro for passive humbuckers from BKP or Lundgren. Add 150 Euro for the trem bridge and then all of our usual upcharges apply (45 Euro for gold hardware, 80 Euro for Sanwa killswitch, etc.). These prices are good through the end of the year (possibly beyond, but it's tough to make that call at this point).
> 
> H/06R - 2290 Euro
> H/07R - 2390 Euro
> H/08R - 2490 Euro
> H/06 - 2590 Euro
> H/07 - 2690 Euro
> H/08 - 2790 Euro



Sweet. I'm definetely dropping you an email to order one and discuss specs. I only have to decide whether to go with a 6 or a 7...


----------



## gunshow86de

oh my...

So I guess I need one of these in blue.


----------



## gunshow86de

Thin boi...


----------



## 73647k

gunshow86de said:


> Thin boi...



Oh fuck


----------



## sym30l1c

Shit, can't really decide whether to go for a 6 or a 7.
I'd prefer a 6 (only played a 7 once for a few days), but the 7 has a more balanced look...maybe I should just go with it and learn to play a 7.


----------



## prlgmnr

I like the black "A" on the black board


----------



## sym30l1c




----------



## brandonwall

sym30l1c said:


> Shit, can't really decide whether to go for a 6 or a 7.
> I'd prefer a 6 (only played a 7 once for a few days), but the 7 has a more balanced look...maybe I should just go with it and learn to play a 7.



Generally speaking, I'm not a huge fan of headless guitars and I'm super, super picky when it comes to 7-string guitars. There's something about about 6-string and 8-string guitars that feel more comfortable and familiar to me, but I digress. I had the prototype H/07R for about a day before I told Pascal that I absolutely wanted an H/07R. Between the weight, the form factor, the tone (the sustain is honestly incredible as well), I found myself picking up the H/07R and playing way more than I do throughout the day right now. I've got a guitar stand next to my desk and I'll practice or jam when I have a few moments of downtime. I was picking up the H/07R at nearly every opportunity. I feel like I'll absolutely become more proficient and comfortable with 7-string guitars once I have an H/07R here. Just some thoughts from my limited experience with the guitar!


----------



## diagrammatiks

How thin is it on the other side? Are we talking Ibanez s thin all around?
Because I will sell all of my s's right now


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> How thin is it on the other side? Are we talking Ibanez s thin all around?
> Because I will sell all of my s's right now



That's one of the few specs I don't have right now. I remember thinking that the prototype was thinner than an 070, but I don't want to overstate that and say that it was a massive difference.


----------



## diagrammatiks

brandonwall said:


> That's one of the few specs I don't have right now. I remember thinking that the prototype was thinner than an 070, but I don't want to overstate that and say that it was a massive difference.



I mean whatever. I'm already going to buy one of these so don't rush. But I'd love to see an all around picture.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'd actually like to see one with the jack plug in the other input jack, in classical position.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Is it just me that finds the body size proportion a bit off on the 6 string? That, the inlays and the body “engravings” are what make me hesitate. I don’t know much about the brand (except its stellar reputation), so I have no clue if those are customizable options.

I’m sure the build quality and playability are great, specially if they use 57110 Jescar SS frets.

Any info on scale length?


----------



## brandonwall

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Is it just me that finds the body size proportion a bit off on the 6 string? That, the inlays and the body “engravings” are what make me hesitate. I don’t know much about the brand (except it’s stellar reputation), so I have no clue if those are customizable options.
> 
> I’m sure the build quality and playability are great, specially if they use 57110 Jescar SS frets.
> 
> Any info on scale length?



Totally valid concerns. It's all about what the player prefers at the end of the day, right?

The scale length is exactly the same as our existing Multiscale Series (https://aristidesinstruments.com/guitars/s-series), so you're looking at 25-26.1" on the H/06 and H/06R.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Is it just me that finds the body size proportion a bit off on the 6 string? That, the inlays and the body “engravings” are what make me hesitate. I don’t know much about the brand (except its stellar reputation), so I have no clue if those are customizable options.
> 
> I’m sure the build quality and playability are great, specially if they use 57110 Jescar SS frets.
> 
> Any info on scale length?


nvm


----------



## SamSam

Would different coloured dot inlays be considered custom work? Time wise more so than cost?


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

brandonwall said:


> Totally valid concerns. It's all about what the player prefers at the end of the day, right?
> 
> The scale length is exactly the same as our existing Multiscale Series (https://aristidesinstruments.com/guitars/s-series), so you're looking at 25-26.1" on the H/06 and H/06R.



Thanks a lot for the quick reply, much appreciated. Just went through your gallery, awesome finish jobs!!

Since you do custom guitars, are dotted fretboards (possibly with side switching offset dots) without the “A” and “0X0” an option? I’m sure members of this forum already know the answer to this. Sorry for derailing the thread with basic questions.

It’s awesome that headless guitar players now have another option.


----------



## brandonwall

SamSam said:


> Would different coloured dot inlays be considered custom work? Time wise more so than cost?



We offer MOP and black epoxy (technically brown as well, but it's pretty rare that we use it) on our standard inlays at no extra cost. Any other epoxy color is 90 Euro per flat color. Custom sparkles, MOP, Luminlay, etc., are available and priced on a per situation basis.



HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply, much appreciated. Just went through your gallery, awesome finish jobs!!
> 
> Since you do custom guitars, are dotted fretboards (possibly with side switching offset dots) without the “A” and “0X0” an option? I’m sure members of this forum already know the answer to this. Sorry for derailing the thread with basic questions.
> 
> It’s awesome that headless guitar players now have another option.



No problem and thanks for the kind words! Feel free to hit me up privately or via Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/brandon.wall.378/) if you want to chat further on specs, but basically the A is always routed into our multiscale boards from our third-party partner who handles some of the basic trimming and routing of our Richlite slabs. With Dark Richlite, we can essentially fill it in with black epoxy and it's nearly invisible unless you're super close and looking for it. Light Richlite poses a little bit of a different scenario in that regard.


----------



## Indigenous

So now there's a 3rd option for multi-scale trems, right? Previously there was just Strandberg and Kahler, but this is much more appealing imo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Indigenous said:


> So now there's a 3rd option for multi-scale trems, right? Previously there was just Strandberg and Kahler, but this is much more appealing imo.



The CSL Sophia can be used on certain fans as well, but yeah, this is definitely the best I've seen. 

The Kahler is a joke and the Strandberg leaves a lot to be desired as well.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

@brandonwall Thanks again for the information. I’ll consider my options and contact you if I decide to go ahead with a build. It’s really nice to have someone from Aristides answer questions in this forum.

@MaxOfMetal What do you dislike about the Strandberg MS trem options, besides reported QA problems for some builds? I like that their 6-string options have 25-25.5 scale length.


----------



## Avedas

Ok that multi scale trem is really cool


----------



## narad

Apologies if this was covered but is the trem an in-house creation? Never seen it before, but looks great!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> @MaxOfMetal What do you dislike about the Strandberg MS trem options, besides reported QA problems for some builds? I like that their 6-string options have 25-25.5 scale length.



The bridges themselves just really aren't all that great. The quality of machining, assembly, and finish leave a lot to be desired. I also don't think the design as a whole is as polished as existing trems. 

A lot of this came up in development of the bridge and it was always "next version will see improvements here:_______" and it just never happened and here we are however many years later. It seems that it's functional enough for them not to work on anymore. 

I bought a Prog 7 and practically had to rebuild the trem to get it to a level of functionality seen on Floyd Specials. There were a lot of issues on that guitar as a whole and I sold it off ASAP. If I had paid full price I would have felt like a jackass.


----------



## SpaceDock

^ agreed, I had to rebuild my Strandberg trem to get it where I needed. These trems look awesome!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Indigenous said:


> So now there's a 3rd option for multi-scale trems, right? Previously there was just Strandberg and Kahler, but this is much more appealing imo.



There's lots of options now. Almost as many as normal bridges really.

Tan
hantug
apollo music ( not really recommended)
Csl sophia
t4m 
aliexpress chinese pot metal (don't do this)

there might be another i'm missing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> Apologies if this was covered but is the trem an in-house creation? Never seen it before, but looks great!



single saddles are hantugs
afaik this trem is hantug saddles on a custom baseplate. possibly also made by hantug.


----------



## Avedas

Looks like you might have to take the string off to adjust string height? A bit annoying like Strandberg bridges.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Avedas said:


> Looks like you might have to take the string off to adjust string height? A bit annoying like Strandberg bridges.



probably just have to detune it. but ya I hate this design. especially if it's like Strandberg and the threading is just stupid. 
but I trust hantug to at least figure that part out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Avedas said:


> Looks like you might have to take the string off to adjust string height? A bit annoying like Strandberg bridges.



Yeah, of all the stuff to nick off of the Strandberg design, everyone goes for the worst. 

At least with the trem you can adjust action with the posts once radius is set. 

The ABM 3801 is adjustable under tension and they came out over a decade ago.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, of all the stuff to nick off of the Strandberg design, everyone goes for the worst.
> 
> At least with the trem you can adjust action with the posts once radius is set.
> 
> The ABM 3801 is adjustable under tension and they came out over a decade ago.



although abm also makes the single worst non headless single saddle adjustment design. So no awards for abm

wait a minute max. the 3801 uses the same design as the non headless. this thing is stupid. it's actually effectively worse then the Strandberg


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> although abm also makes the single worst non headless single saddle adjustment design. So no awards for abm
> 
> wait a minute max. the 3801 uses the same design as the non headless. this thing is stupid. it's actually effectively worse then the Strandberg



It's crude, but it works.

You just adjust the two grubs on the saddle like you would a Strat.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's crude, but it works.
> 
> You just adjust the two grubs on the saddle like you would a Strat.
> 
> View attachment 84308



ya but the entire thing is held in place by the other set screw which locks the thing in place right. Under normal conditions under tension ya the saddles shouldn't move back and force...but there's always the risk you throw off your intonation anytime you loosen for height adjustments.

It works...but I think something like the hipshot is much better. I'm sure they have some patents that prevent other people from using that system..but everything about is so good for adjustability.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> ya but the entire thing is held in place by the other set screw which locks the thing in place right. Under normal conditions under tension ya the saddles shouldn't move back and force...but there's always the risk you throw off your intonation anytime you loosen for height adjustments.
> 
> It works...but I think something like the hipshot is much better. I'm sure they have some patents that prevent other people from using that system..but everything about is so good for adjustability.



How often are folks messing with action and not intonation? Adjusting one shifts the other, so both need to be adjusted.

It's similar to Floyd saddles, you hold it in place with either a small clamp or just the end of a bit driver.

No mystery to the Hipshot stuff. They're just willing to make a saddle that's really tall (just over 16mm vs 10mm). Even more with the slightly offset tuner.

Anyways, way off topic. 

That Hantug unit looks interesting and I'm excited to give it a whirl once these become more common.


----------



## maccayoung




----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> How often are folks messing with action and not intonation? Adjusting one shifts the other, so both need to be adjusted.
> 
> It's similar to Floyd saddles, you hold it in place with either a small clamp or just the end of a bit driver.
> 
> No mystery to the Hipshot stuff. They're just willing to make a saddle that's really tall (just over 16mm vs 10mm). Even more with the slightly offset tuner.
> 
> Anyways, way off topic.
> 
> That Hantug unit looks interesting and I'm excited to give it a whirl once these become more common.



Ya definitely. Especially since the only production units hantug has on their site is like 800 dollars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya definitely. Especially since the only production units hantug has on their site is like 800 dollars.



The four figure (or close) price tags are for the titanium bridges. The steel and aluminum stuff is much, much cheaper.

https://hantug.com/product-category/products/page/2/


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> The four figure (or close) price tags are for the titanium bridges. The steel and aluminum stuff is much, much cheaper.
> 
> https://hantug.com/product-category/products/page/2/



Ya I saw that. The regular v3 is like 480. Which makes a bit more expensive then the csl. Pretty good deal with how much the completed h/07 trem is.


----------



## Pietjepieter

I thought I had all the guitars i needed and my GAS was finally cured.

Until those headless Aristides came along ...

Damn would love a raw 8!!


----------



## brandonwall

A couple of quick answers on thigs:

Hantug is indeed the manufacturer of the bridge and headpiece hardware. It's a custom design between our master luthier and engineer as well as Hantug.

The body thickness is 46mm (at the thickest points) on all three of the Headless Series models.


----------



## Avedas

5.5 lbs is pretty sweet.


----------



## bigswifty

Ive seen several photos of this finish and now Im confused as to how it actually looks!

Im also wondering if the body scales up with string count. For example, is the body on the H/08 wider than the H/06? And how does the body size compare to the 080sr series?

Hopefully an H/08r photo hits their pages soon! And a family photo of all the models together would be great to see.


----------



## brandonwall

dbrozz said:


> Ive seen several photos of this finish and now Im confused as to how it actually looks!
> 
> Im also wondering if the body scales up with string count. For example, is the body on the H/08 wider than the H/06? And how does the body size compare to the 080sr series?
> 
> Hopefully an H/08r photo hits their pages soon! And a family photo of all the models together would be great to see.




It's a crazy finish to photograph, truly. When I had it here, I tried a few tricks to accurately capture the color and never felt like I did a great job, but I'm a terrible photographer to begin with. It's definitely more dark teal than it appears in most photos.

Body thickness is the same regardless of the number of strings. Our Yellow H/08R with a trem should finish up soon. I don't know that we'll be able to snap a family photo with the H/07R on tour, but we'll try if it makes sense!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

The T/0 was a great leap forward for Aristides design IMO, and this looks like one of the best takes on the contemporary headless / ergo shape. I'm mighty curious about the bridge, as well. Would the non-angled baseplate version (Hantung's V3 headless) be a drop-in replacement variant for typical Floyd routes and non-headless setups, assuming you get a locking nut?


----------



## brandonwall

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The T/0 was a great leap forward for Aristides design IMO, and this looks like one of the best takes on the contemporary headless / ergo shape. I'm mighty curious about the bridge, as well. Would the non-angled baseplate version (Hantung's V3 headless) be a drop-in replacement variant for typical Floyd routes and non-headless setups, assuming you get a locking nut?



That'd be a good question for Hantug. I have my guesses, but they'd be the best resource.


----------



## gunshow86de

Video showing different playing positions (and the 2 jack placements).


----------



## Dayn

I'm seriously impressed with the design, and I say that as someone in love with his Strandberg. It's good to see a serious competitor.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Hey @brandonwall , is there any sort of colour guide to the raw finishes? I see loads of new options (since I bought my anthracite 060R). 

Also, out of curiosity, is it possible to make a H/07R with a single bridge humbucker only? Thanks.


----------



## brandonwall

Flappydoodle said:


> Hey @brandonwall , is there any sort of colour guide to the raw finishes? I see loads of new options (since I bought my anthracite 060R).
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, is it possible to make a H/07R with a single bridge humbucker only? Thanks.



Great questions! We're working on a revamped way to display finishes and models, but I don't have an ETA of when that's going to be available. In the meantime, I've uploaded all of the currently finished Raw Series colors here: https://www.sevenstring.org/media/albums/aristides-raw-finishes.403/. The only thing of note is that Yellow Raw is not pictured here as the first build is still in production.

No problem on the single humbucker! That's a fairly common request so we're happy to do it.


----------



## Flappydoodle

brandonwall said:


> Great questions! We're working on a revamped way to display finishes and models, but I don't have an ETA of when that's going to be available. In the meantime, I've uploaded all of the currently finished Raw Series colors here: https://www.sevenstring.org/media/albums/aristides-raw-finishes.403/. The only thing of note is that Yellow Raw is not pictured here as the first build is still in production.
> 
> No problem on the single humbucker! That's a fairly common request so we're happy to do it.



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Albake21

brandonwall said:


> Great questions! We're working on a revamped way to display finishes and models, but I don't have an ETA of when that's going to be available. In the meantime, I've uploaded all of the currently finished Raw Series colors here: https://www.sevenstring.org/media/albums/aristides-raw-finishes.403/. The only thing of note is that Yellow Raw is not pictured here as the first build is still in production.
> 
> No problem on the single humbucker! That's a fairly common request so we're happy to do it.


Thanks for adding these! I think you're also missing dark teal, right?


----------



## brandonwall

Albake21 said:


> Thanks for adding these! I think you're also missing dark teal, right?



Bottom middle on the first page. It doesn't photograph easily.


----------



## Albake21

brandonwall said:


> Bottom middle on the first page. It doesn't photograph easily.


Really? Weird, either I need to calibrate my monitor or that looks nothing like teal lol. Still looks great regardless.


----------



## brandonwall

Albake21 said:


> Really? Weird, either I need to calibrate my monitor or that looks nothing like teal lol. Still looks great regardless.



It's an incredibly difficult color to photograph. It's definitely teal in person.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

brandonwall said:


> Bottom middle on the first page. It doesn't photograph easily.


...but then where's the light blue? As in:


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ...but then where's the light blue? As in:



It got missed in the 10 images per upload limit. Good catch!


----------



## jyym

kind of disappointed on the scale lengths here for the headless. I was hoping for a 25.5-27 option for the 8 string.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jym said:


> kind of disappointed on the scale lengths here for the headless. I was hoping for a 25.5-27 option for the 8 string.



seems like a weird thing to be disappointed about since they don't offer that on the 80s. 

but keep asking. they'll probably do it eventually.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If there's enough demand they will do left handed versions, different hardware and different scale lengths. Its just a matter of enough people wanting those options for them to make the mould.


----------



## binz

Do you know if it's just not listed in the order form or is there a fundamental problem prohibiting evertunes in a 070R? I saw that there is the option for the T/0R so I guess the material should not be the problem.

Also I guess it's in principle possible to get the A logo on the first fret on a 070R,, but it's not listed. Do these kind of unlisted features (that are free in other models) always come with noticeable charges or is this cool for a semi-custom order?


----------



## TrevorT

binz said:


> Do you know if it's just not listed in the order form or is there a fundamental problem prohibiting evertunes in a 070R? I saw that there is the option for the T/0R so I guess the material should not be the problem.



Regarding the Evertune thing, IIRC the issue is that the 060/070 bodies are too thin. I have seen a few 060 models with Evertunes though (even though it's not on the order form) so it might be a relatively new custom option that you have to ask them about. I think they have to make a special version of the backplate that bulges out a bit in order for the Evertune to fit.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Evertune were supposed to release a new model back in 2015 that would be thinner and lighter. I wonder whatever happened to that.


----------



## jephjacques

There's a pic of something with an evertune further back in this thread with the bulged out backplate, I forget if it was a T/0 or not.


----------



## Velokki

Lorcan Ward said:


> Evertune were supposed to release a new model back in 2015 that would be thinner and lighter. I wonder whatever happened to that.



Well, if you look at Evertune as a company, you know they're probably the slowest company ever to bring new products to market. Also very 2006 in terms of website design. That company is definitely not led by business-oriented people. Super-engineer driven company for sure. I love Evertune, but would they just please already release the bass version + first tremolo? =D They've only been like 7 years in the making.

That being said, they certainly didn't rush the products, my Evertune is one of the most high-quality pieces of hardware ever.


----------



## narad

Velokki said:


> That company is definitely not led by business-oriented people. Super-engineer driven company for sure.



I don't know...engineers seems to continually solve problems. I don't know what you call a team of people that solved their most recent important engineering problem 10 years ago.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I don't know...engineers seems to continually solve problems. I don't know what you call a team of people that solved their most recent important engineering problem 10 years ago.


Mathematicians


----------



## Velokki

narad said:


> I don't know...engineers seems to continually solve problems. I don't know what you call a team of people that solved their most recent important engineering problem 10 years ago.



I'm not taking a stab at them, and I love their products. I just think if they implemented more efficient processes they would've already gotten new products out.


----------



## Restarted

jephjacques said:


> There's a pic of something with an evertune further back in this thread with the bulged out backplate, I forget if it was a T/0 or not.



T/0 doesn't get a bulge since the body is thick enough. That was an 060 I believe. Not sure if there's been any news though. @brandonwall would be the one to answer


----------



## Hollowway

Anyone know if there’s any customs duties on these coming to the US? Seems like I always get dinged for it, so I’m trying to get an idea.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Hollowway said:


> Anyone know if there’s any customs duties on these coming to the US? Seems like I always get dinged for it, so I’m trying to get an idea.



Yes, there is. For my 070R I paid like ~$100. Aristides will send you a form the day they ship the guitar, you're supposed to fill the form and submit it to the carrier (FedEx iirc). I actually did not see Aristides email, FedEx emailed me like a week later (after delivery) and sent me a link to pay the fees.


----------



## brandonwall

On the Evertune front, I would say that we're still beta testing our solution for the 060, 070, and 080. This is the solution that involves a special raised backplate to accommodate the space required for the Evertune. It's technically available for order now, but our caveat is that it adds about 1-2 months of additional production time, the final solution might be different, and the final price (currently 600 Eur) could be different as well.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Velokki said:


> I'm not taking a stab at them, and I love their products. I just think if they implemented more efficient processes they would've already gotten new products out.



This is some surface level understanding of engineering problem solving. This is like saying if a kid had just practiced enough maybe he would have made it into the big leagues. Kind of a *no shit* comment, but the reality is usually far more jarring than that.

I worked with an Email Deliverability business and the team that handled our in house engine was tasked with porting the original code base (C) to Node JS. They were working on that for 3 years before I joined, with a team of 15 folks.

Imagine walking into that room and telling professionals that they could be a bit more efficient and they'd have their intended result as they're actively working on it.

We just don't have insight into Evertune's process and if we did we could potentially discuss some viable solutions. But otherwise making statements about efficiency when the company hasn't disclosed what issues they've run into is pretty silly.



Hollowway said:


> Anyone know if there’s any customs duties on these coming to the US? Seems like I always get dinged for it, so I’m trying to get an idea.



Yep, 100 - 300 depending on the build's final cost.

EDIT: I guess it could be more, but I never specced anything that would far reach into the 4k+ range.


----------



## Velokki

Jonathan20022 said:


> This is some surface level understanding of engineering problem solving. This is like saying if a kid had just practiced enough maybe he would have made it into the big leagues. Kind of a *no shit* comment, but the reality is usually far more jarring than that.
> 
> I worked with an Email Deliverability business and the team that handled our in house engine was tasked with porting the original code base (C) to Node JS. They were working on that for 3 years before I joined, with a team of 15 folks.
> 
> Imagine walking into that room and telling professionals that they could be a bit more efficient and they'd have their intended result as they're actively working on it.
> 
> We just don't have insight into Evertune's process and if we did we could potentially discuss some viable solutions. But otherwise making statements about efficiency when the company hasn't disclosed what issues they've run into is pretty silly.



I definitely echo this a 100%! I've analyzed over 200 businesses in depth and seen thousands. I know quality engineer work takes a lot of patience and time, and things that would seem "easy" from the outside looking in, are often horrendously difficult.

But on the same note, many of such engineer-driven businesses would greatly benefit of implementation of LEAN principles and accelerated ways of trying out prototypes. They could hire new people. They could even outsource mechanical innovation & R&D... or much better yet, hire new businesspeople to 100% take care of the business side, while the original engineers could focus 100% on R&D! Nothing is more wasteful than having a stellar inventor _stop inventing_, and do business chores and trying to grow their revenue, when they'd rather be just doing the R&D work.

There are a thousand different ways to look at making operations more efficient, which is often missed by engineers. I know this will surely turn into a debate of businessmen vs. engineers, but I will resolve the debate immediately by stating that both are right, and both have a handicap of understanding each other. The truth is not binary, and we're both right.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Velokki said:


> I definitely echo this a 100%! I've analyzed over 200 businesses in depth and seen thousands. I know quality engineer work takes a lot of patience and time, and things that would seem "easy" from the outside looking in, are often horrendously difficult.
> 
> But on the same note, many of such engineer-driven businesses would greatly benefit of implementation of LEAN principles and accelerated ways of trying out prototypes. They could hire new people. They could even outsource mechanical innovation & R&D... or much better yet, hire new businesspeople to 100% take care of the business side, while the original engineers could focus 100% on R&D! Nothing is more wasteful than having a stellar inventor _stop inventing_, and do business chores and trying to grow their revenue, when they'd rather be just doing the R&D work.
> 
> There are a thousand different ways to look at making operations more efficient, which is often missed by engineers. I know this will surely turn into a debate of businessmen vs. engineers, but I will resolve the debate immediately by stating that both are right, and both have a handicap of understanding each other. The truth is not binary, and we're both right.



Fair enough, my point was more that we just don't have the insight into Evertune to make a fair call on what they could be doing better if anything.


----------



## Unimperfect

Does anybody know if the trem on the headless model is a floating style bridge or if it locks in to place once flat? I'd be interested in the trem model, but I like the flexibility of a non-trem guitar for alternate/dropped tuning changes.

Thanks!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Sh


Unimperfect said:


> Does anybody know if the trem on the headless model is a floating style bridge or if it locks in to place once flat? I'd be interested in the trem model, but I like the flexibility of a non-trem guitar for alternate/dropped tuning changes.
> 
> Thanks!


should be floating.


----------



## SamSam

diagrammatiks said:


> Sh
> 
> should be floating.



Looks pretty floaty to me, nowhere for a locking mechanism on the pivot points.


----------



## jephjacques

unless they have some super weird spring/claw setup, it should be trivial to install a tremol-no if you want to lock down the bridge. Of course, we won't know until we see them in the wild.


----------



## c7spheres

Just curious. Can Aristides put Khaler trems on them?


----------



## Mathemagician

Velokki said:


> I definitely echo this a 100%! I've analyzed over 200 businesses in depth and seen thousands. I know quality engineer work takes a lot of patience and time, and things that would seem "easy" from the outside looking in, are often horrendously difficult.
> 
> But on the same note, many of such engineer-driven businesses would greatly benefit of implementation of LEAN principles and accelerated ways of trying out prototypes. They could hire new people. They could even outsource mechanical innovation & R&D... or much better yet, hire new businesspeople to 100% take care of the business side, while the original engineers could focus 100% on R&D! Nothing is more wasteful than having a stellar inventor _stop inventing_, and do business chores and trying to grow their revenue, when they'd rather be just doing the R&D work.
> 
> There are a thousand different ways to look at making operations more efficient, which is often missed by engineers. I know this will surely turn into a debate of businessmen vs. engineers, but I will resolve the debate immediately by stating that both are right, and both have a handicap of understanding each other. The truth is not binary, and we're both right.



I’ll just say that if a business outsourced R&D, they better be magnificent at sales.


----------



## spudmunkey

Unimperfect said:


> Does anybody know if the trem on the headless model is a floating style bridge or if it locks in to place once flat? I'd be interested in the trem model, but I like the flexibility of a non-trem guitar for alternate/dropped tuning changes.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry for the thread de-rail, but...I see people asking all the time about various trems, if there's a "lock" to fix the trem. Besides a few Kahlers, are there many trem systems that actually have that ability, or is it just mostly people *thinking* it's more common than it is because of the terms often associated with trems: "locking" or "double locking"?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Sorry for the thread de-rail, but...I see people asking all the time about various trems, if there's a "lock" to fix the trem. Besides a few Kahlers, are there many trem systems that actually have that ability, or is it just mostly people *thinking* it's more common than it is because of the terms often associated with trems: "locking" or "double locking"?



I think he's asking if the trem is full floating or dive only/"decked" to the top of the guitar. 

That said there are/have been trems with built-in ability to be locked in place other than Kahlers, off the top of my head I can think of the Ibanez SynchroniZR, certain Steinberger Trans Trem variants, and the CSL Sophia. 

As others mentioned, there is also the question of compatibility with an array of after market trem stopping devices.


----------



## brandonwall

Just chiming in to say I'm not ignoring the trem questions, but I've asked our engineer to compile all of the nitty-gritty details about the new bridge so I can share it here. I haven't used the new trem yet, so I don't have any experience or super detailed knowledge about it. I'll post that info here as soon as I have it!


----------



## odibrom

brandonwall said:


> Just chiming in to say I'm not ignoring the trem questions, but I've asked our engineer to compile all of the nitty-gritty details about the new bridge so I can share it here. I haven't used the new trem yet, so I don't have any experience or super detailed knowledge about it. I'll post that info here as soon as I have it!



I'm seldom following this thread, what new bridge is this? are there any pics?


----------



## sym30l1c

odibrom said:


> I'm seldom following this thread, what new bridge is this? are there any pics?


----------



## odibrom

@sym30l1c thank you very much for updating my memory. That's an awesome guitar right there...


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Not to derail all the discussion of the new headless models, but I have a quick question of any of you all that have experience with the straight fretted (27" scale) 080 model. I own an Aristides 060sr and am sold on the brand/products. Great stuff. Anyway, I'm thinking about getting my first 8 string and am considering the 080. I want to tune the guitar to drop E. Is the 27" scale enough? I don't really want to go for a 080s unless it is absolutely necessary, for several reasons. For one, I'm trying to keep cost down. Speaking of that this guitar will probably be a raw. Yeah so does that scale length cut it for the drop E tuning? I plan on using d'addario 10 thru 74 gauge strings. Thanks.


----------



## jephjacques

I hava an 080r and I think 27" is plenty for drop E, I typically string mine with anywhere from a 74 to an 80 on the low string. 74 is on the light end, a lot of guys here will swear that it's too loose but it works fine for me. I used to have an 080s but didn't find that the extra half inch made a noticeable difference.


----------



## I play music

TheUnvanquished said:


> Not to derail all the discussion of the new headless models, but I have a quick question of any of you all that have experience with the straight fretted (27" scale) 080 model. I own an Aristides 060sr and am sold on the brand/products. Great stuff. Anyway, I'm thinking about getting my first 8 string and am considering the 080. I want to tune the guitar to drop E. Is the 27" scale enough? I don't really want to go for a 080s unless it is absolutely necessary, for several reasons. For one, I'm trying to keep cost down. Speaking of that this guitar will probably be a raw. Yeah so does that scale length cut it for the drop E tuning? I plan on using d'addario 10 thru 74 gauge strings. Thanks.


In my opinion no, but it comes down to personal taste. 
For low E I personally would get an Ibanez M80M.


----------



## Restarted

I'd wait for the Evertune option and get that. You'd be able to use a 74 for E and it wouldn't bend out of tune if you pick harder


----------



## Winspear

TheUnvanquished said:


> Not to derail all the discussion of the new headless models, but I have a quick question of any of you all that have experience with the straight fretted (27" scale) 080 model. I own an Aristides 060sr and am sold on the brand/products. Great stuff. Anyway, I'm thinking about getting my first 8 string and am considering the 080. I want to tune the guitar to drop E. Is the 27" scale enough? I don't really want to go for a 080s unless it is absolutely necessary, for several reasons. For one, I'm trying to keep cost down. Speaking of that this guitar will probably be a raw. Yeah so does that scale length cut it for the drop E tuning? I plan on using d'addario 10 thru 74 gauge strings. Thanks.



Definitely avoid the 10-74 sets for a start - they accentuate the loose bottom significantly even in standard - let alone drop. It would feel kind of like using 10.5-39 gauge strings on a standard tuned 6 - to give you an idea of tension.

I do think 27" is long enough to make a 74 gauge string sound tonally *ok* in terms of brightness. Whether it's tight enough is a question only you can answer - I wouldn't take it below F# personally. An Evertune will help with the pitch drift of course but not the loose noise or feel.

If you do use a 74 the best thing you can do in my opinion is pair it with a set of 8.5-38s and a 50 B string or similar to at least give the guitar a uniform very light feel all across - rather than the tight trebles* insanely tight middles* and very loose bottom of a 10-74 set. Those sets are straight nonsense - hard avoid.

Brands 9-80 sets are a much better stock balance and would do ok for E - but again if doing drop E you're better off buying a single 80 and pairing it with a 54 B and a 9-42 set.

Whilst it's not for me I'd be lying to say 27" can't do drop E ok - but I'd definitely go for the 80 personally and be aware it will sound a bit dark.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Maybe I will save my money for the fanned fret version. Damn. I didn't really want to cough up the extra dough if I didn't have to. Also, as I do have experience with fanned fret guitars, I find the right hand muting can be kind of cumbersome with a slanted bridge.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

@Winspear Unrelated, but I think I ordered some of your picks before. I found them deep in the recesses of my desk drawer. The shape was the shiv if I remember correctly. It has been a while, but they are still nice and pointy  Took awhile to get them shipped across the Atlantic but yeah they rock. Thanks for those.


----------



## Jonathan20022

TheUnvanquished said:


> Maybe I will save my money for the fanned fret version. Damn. I didn't really want to cough up the extra dough if I didn't have to. Also, as I do have experience with fanned fret guitars, I find the right hand muting can be kind of cumbersome with a slanted bridge.



The extra inch on the low end helps, but not necessary unless you need the half an inch's worth of relief to your high strings for lead playing. People tune to Drop E on 27" just fine, stands to reason that you should maybe try a something like a cheap Ibanez 8 string to see how the tension feels in Drop E before committing to a custom order of a straight angle 8 vs going all out on the fanned fret 080s.

The only reason I suggest you try a guitar with the same scale length, is due to your curiosity about the tension and scale lengths.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

I had considered placing an order with sweetwater or somewhere for an Ibanez RG8. Just to see. I haven't really played an 8 string since my local guitar shop got an ibanez RGA8 in new like a zillion years ago. I remember it being cool, but difficult to wrap my head around all the new, lower note options. I'll ponder all this, of course, before placing any orders. I appreciate all the input. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming of super awesome headless Aristides builds:


----------



## brandonwall

TheUnvanquished said:


> Maybe I will save my money for the fanned fret version. Damn. I didn't really want to cough up the extra dough if I didn't have to. Also, as I do have experience with fanned fret guitars, I find the right hand muting can be kind of cumbersome with a slanted bridge.



I struggled with that same exact issue on multiscale 7s and 8s (and still do to a certain extent), which is why I really gravitate to the 080 over the 080S. That being said, I've used an 80 for E on an 080 and it works okay-ish. The tension isn't great and given my fairly aggressive pick attack causing huge note fluctuation, it wasn't something I stuck with for long. I'll be interested in trying out an 080 with an Evertune soon to see how I feel about Drop E with a 74.

One thing to keep in mind with the Multiscale Series is that a set of BKPs or Lundgrens is built into the price as well. For example, an 080R with a BKP artist set would run you 2580 Euro and the 080SR is 2910 Euro. That helps bring the prices a little closer together.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

TheUnvanquished said:


> I had considered placing an order with sweetwater or somewhere for an Ibanez RG8. Just to see. I haven't really played an 8 string since my local guitar shop got an ibanez RGA8 in new like a zillion years ago. I remember it being cool, but difficult to wrap my head around all the new, lower note options. I'll ponder all this, of course, before placing any orders. I appreciate all the input.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled programming of super awesome headless Aristides builds:


I have played a lot of different scale lengths and 27 is generally the perfect for Drop E. I would use an 80 gauge for best results. What color is your 060sr?


----------



## TheUnvanquished

My 060sr is in the dark blue color. It is cool, but I'm thinking bright green raw with black hardware, fretboard, etc. for the next one. 

I was inspired by the dude from Leprous and his 080sr in the dark blue color. Here is a crappy cell phone picture of my girl:


----------



## jyym

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I have played a lot of different scale lengths and 27 is generally the perfect for Drop E. I would use an 80 gauge for best results. What color is your 060sr?


 and yet Aristides won’t make a 27-25.5 multi scale. Frustrates me to no end.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jym said:


> and yet Aristides won’t make a 27-25.5 multi scale. Frustrates me to no end.



next up on weird hills to die on.


----------



## jephjacques

It apparently costs tens of thousands of dollars to make new molds so I wouldn't hold my breath for minor scale length options.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jym said:


> and yet Aristides won’t make a 27-25.5 multi scale. Frustrates me to no end.



You mean for a 7-string or an 8-string? Their 7-string is 25.7"-27", 0.2" difference spread onto 24 frets is not significant at all! As for 8-string, their scale is 26.5"-28" and that should be fine, shouldn't be dramatically different from what you propose.


----------



## jyym

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> You mean for a 7-string or an 8-string? Their 7-string is 25.7"-27", 0.2" difference spread onto 24 frets is not significant at all! As for 8-string, their scale is 26.5"-28" and that should be fine, shouldn't be dramatically different from what you propose.


for an 8 string is what I meant. I already struggle with 27 inch scale due to the size of my hands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jym said:


> for an 8 string is what I meant. I already struggle with 27 inch scale due to the size of my hands.



You're only looking at a .05" difference from first to second fret on 28" scale vs. 27". Five one-hundreths. The difference is significantly less as you move up the board. 

To put in perspective that's probably close to half of your action (distance from bottom of string to top of fret) at the 12th fret if you play with really, really low action.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jym said:


> for an 8 string is what I meant. I already struggle with 27 inch scale due to the size of my hands.


l
et's see some baby hands.

for once when people say this I want to see some legit baby hands.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Lol I also want to see baby hands. 

Just submitted my 080R

Going with dark teal
richlite light
single bridge pickup
volume in tone position
gold hardware

It is going to be a beauty! I have had my 080 for almost a month and can't put it down. I love these things


----------



## jyym

I’ve played both, dunno what to tell you.


----------



## diagrammatiks

jym said:


> I’ve played both, dunno what to tell you.



you can tell me that your technique is bad and you play all weird....

or...

show me some baby hands.


----------



## jyym

here you go.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

jym said:


> here you go.
> View attachment 85016



I don't want to be that guy but can you get a tiny finger diaper. Asking for a friend.


----------



## diagrammatiks

you know how hard it is to find the dimensions of a single packet of dominos sugar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> you know how hard it is to find the dimensions of a single packet of dominos sugar.


yeah he wants a cucumber for scale


----------



## c7spheres

jym said:


> for an 8 string is what I meant. I already struggle with 27 inch scale due to the size of my hands.


 I had problems with a custom 26.75 scale 7 string I had built. I played a buddys 080s which I talked about in this thread probably almost a year ago and say how I was really surprised about how I didn't have almost any issues playing it. It's really a big deal. I was really impressed.

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/aristides-guitars.330443/page-35#post-5053855


----------



## jephjacques

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol I also want to see baby hands.
> 
> Just submitted my 080R
> 
> Going with dark teal
> richlite light
> single bridge pickup
> volume in tone position
> gold hardware
> 
> It is going to be a beauty! I have had my 080 for almost a month and can't put it down. I love these things



These specs own, this thing is gonna look killer


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## StevenC

When are we getting a T/0 Thinline?


----------



## bigswifty

Ordered my first tiddies

- H/08r
- Dark Teal Raw
- Lundgren Black Heavens
- Blacked out inlays
- 5 way switch, vol/tone 

Couldnt possibly be more stoked!!


----------



## jyym

what strap buttons, switch, and knobs does Aristedes use?


----------



## jephjacques

StevenC said:


> When are we getting a T/0 Thinline?



Buy a regular T/0, cut the indents out with a router


----------



## TheUnvanquished

mikernaut said:


>




He is so great. Been listening to Telemark all day today. Those black metal screams on the Wrathchild cover are sick. That "666" inlay on his 060 is brilliant


----------



## oracles

jym said:


> what strap buttons, switch, and knobs does Aristedes use?



Schaller locking strap buttons, schaller/MEC pots and switches, you have a few different options for knobs like the hipshot o-rings.


----------



## jyym

oracles said:


> Schaller locking strap buttons, schaller/MEC pots and switches, you have a few different options for knobs like the hipshot o-rings.


thanks so much.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hey all. The ability to order headless is now online!  

Who is ordering one?


----------



## jephjacques

90% sure I'll order one sometime this fall.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

jephjacques said:


> 90% sure I'll order one sometime this fall.



You mean. Tuesday when fall starts


----------



## jephjacques

lmao I've been called out


----------



## sym30l1c

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Hey all. The ability to order headless is now online!
> 
> Who is ordering one?



Ordered an H/07R a couple of weeks ago, thanks to @brandonwall who helped me out.

Specs: Dark Teal, Richlite black fretboard, H/0 + A inlay, Black Heavens (HH), three-way blade with vol. (p/p for coil split) and tone.
Can't wait!


----------



## cardinal

Man a gloss white H/08 with a black board and trem sure would be nice... They look so sweet without inlay but I think I'd be a disaster trying to play a fanned 8 with no fret markers...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

cardinal said:


> Man a gloss white H/08 with a black board and trem sure would be nice... They look so sweet without inlay but I think I'd be a disaster trying to play a fanned 8 with no fret markers...



IT isn't too bad. You just have to adjust.


----------



## bigswifty

sym30l1c said:


> Ordered an H/07R a couple of weeks ago, thanks to @brandonwall who helped me out.
> 
> Specs: Dark Teal, Richlite black fretboard, H/0 + A inlay, Black Heavens (HH), three-way blade with vol. (p/p for coil split) and tone.
> Can't wait!



Very similar specs to mine!
Theyre going to be unreal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about ordering a h/07 in poison ivy satin with black richlite board, bkp black dogs and a 5 way switch/ 1 vol.


----------



## Flappydoodle

@brandonwall Can you comment at all on some of the pickup selections we might not be familiar with, and how they sound in Aristides guitars?

For example, the BKP Aristides customs - is there a regular BKP set which they are comparable to? Do they have a modern metal sound? High or lower output?

I'm seriously considering an H/06R which would be used in C standard tuning. I *don't* want the modern djent sound, so BKP doesn't really appeal to me by default. But I notice that for the H/0 we aren't limited to Juggernants like some of the other Aristides guitars, so maybe there are some good BKP options I don't know about. 

I already have an 060R with Fishmans, so I'd want something different this time. I feel like Lundgren Black Heaven set would probably be the most suitable, but again, there are less common Lundgren options like "The One" or the Sucker Bucker. 

Also, I am curious how you price the single pickup guitars. For example, bridge Lundgren only - is it still +€100?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Flappydoodle said:


> @brandonwall Can you comment at all on some of the pickup selections we might not be familiar with, and how they sound in Aristides guitars?
> 
> For example, the BKP Aristides customs - is there a regular BKP set which they are comparable to? Do they have a modern metal sound? High or lower output?
> 
> I'm seriously considering an H/06R which would be used in C standard tuning. I *don't* want the modern djent sound, so BKP doesn't really appeal to me by default. But I notice that for the H/0 we aren't limited to Juggernants like some of the other Aristides guitars, so maybe there are some good BKP options I don't know about.
> 
> I already have an 060R with Fishmans, so I'd want something different this time. I feel like Lundgren Black Heaven set would probably be the most suitable, but again, there are less common Lundgren options like "The One" or the Sucker Bucker.
> 
> Also, I am curious how you price the single pickup guitars. For example, bridge Lundgren only - is it still +€100?


the customs are based off the holy diver/VHII set iirc. More like medium output. Pretty tonally versatile set imo. Can cover classic rock, thrash, etc all the way up to more modern tones without giving the quack/honk that some djent focused pickups do.


----------



## Restarted

The neck is actually based on the Emerald neck pickup, but yeah pretty much agree with everything said there. Theyre higher output than my alnico Nailbombs, which is weird because it took me a couple of days until I A/Bed them, and for those 2 days I thought the Nailbomb was higher output. 

Overall I'm very happy with mine. Amazing set that reacts very well to volume and tone controls, and does a lot of things very, very well.

I think all BKP sets are available now for the S series. Previously it was the twin-screws models only, that's why only a few options are on the forms.


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah I really liked the ones I had in my 080s and I'm not a djent guy


----------



## brandonwall

Flappydoodle said:


> @brandonwall Can you comment at all on some of the pickup selections we might not be familiar with, and how they sound in Aristides guitars?
> 
> For example, the BKP Aristides customs - is there a regular BKP set which they are comparable to? Do they have a modern metal sound? High or lower output?
> 
> I'm seriously considering an H/06R which would be used in C standard tuning. I *don't* want the modern djent sound, so BKP doesn't really appeal to me by default. But I notice that for the H/0 we aren't limited to Juggernants like some of the other Aristides guitars, so maybe there are some good BKP options I don't know about.
> 
> I already have an 060R with Fishmans, so I'd want something different this time. I feel like Lundgren Black Heaven set would probably be the most suitable, but again, there are less common Lundgren options like "The One" or the Sucker Bucker.
> 
> Also, I am curious how you price the single pickup guitars. For example, bridge Lundgren only - is it still +€100?



For sure, dude! I've had to pleasure of playing a lot of different humbuckers in Aristides guitars, so I'm happy to give my thoughts on them. The usual caveat of everyone has different ears and tastes applies. 

The Aristides Custom set is an A5 bridge (15.7k DCR) and A4 neck (9.5k DCR) that I'd describe as a fairly high output pickup that excels at anything and everything (even split tones) with the exception of some of the more modern metal styles. They certainly have the clarity and output for metal, but they wouldn't be my go-to pickup for that. When it comes to super clean stuff, ambient, jazz, edge tones, hard rock, or anything in between, the Aristides Customs are phenomenal. Personally, I also feel like they work best in 6-string guitars. I've had them in an 070 and 080S and felt like the bass was a bit uncontrolled/unfocused for my taste, and I was missing some of that growl and snarl that I like out of bridge pickups. Given that you're looking at an H/06R and you're not really into the modern metal sound, these pickups might actually be perfect for you.

On the pickup options in general, we've made some changes this year to make it possible to get any BKP or Lundgren humbucker made to our slants. We used to be restricted to the twin-screw designs, but now it's wide open. We don't currently have a true price list for single humbucker builds at the moment as this is something that took off in our community somewhat recently. We basically do it on a per-instance basis right now, but one of our goals to be able to offer standardized pricing on single hum builds in the future.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The customs are a very versatile set of pickups, I have had them in an 080S as well as my Silverburst 060.

https://soundcloud.com/kenji20022/stranger-things-080s

There's a soundclip of what they sounded like in that 080S for reference.

That being said, when I designed the pair of 060's I received a year ago I relegated it to be my drop tuned 060 for Drop C - A#. I feel like it lacks in some areas for the more dry cutting low string chugging, it does have great chord definition though to be fair.

I'm actually going to be swapping in some SD Jupiters and performing a before and after tone demo. Hopefully I'll have it done in a week to post.


----------



## jyym

diagrammatiks said:


> you know how hard it is to find the dimensions of a single packet of dominos sugar.


so am I allowed to want a 25.5-27 scale or has my small hands card been revoked?


----------



## diagrammatiks

jym said:


> so am I allowed to want a 25.5-27 scale or has my small hands card been revoked?



I actually think....that you do have baby hands.


----------



## jyym

Brandon, could you tell us a bit about the choice of Hantug for the headless hardware? I wasn't able to find much on google, although there was a single thread on SSO mentioning them and it seemed generally positive.


----------



## pott

About the BKP Customs, I actually kind of had the opposite reaction (which does highlight their versatility, in some ways).

On my multiscale 060s, they're thin-sounding. I just can't beef them up.
On my 7-string -70, they sound INCREDIBLE. Perfect mix of clarity and output. 

I agree about cleans/jazz etc... they ARE great pickups. They're not very girthy, but they are very clear. A 7 string low note will add beef to the sound. Very thick strings on a 7 may as well.


----------



## 7stringtheory

Just submitted my order and deposit for H/07 in Dark Grey Sapphire Marble Gloss, with the new hantug tremolo unit for multiscale headless guitars. I hope the trem works well considering this may be one of the first (hopefully good) solutions for multiscale guitars.. I guess now the waiting starts xD....


----------



## brandonwall

jym said:


> so am I allowed to want a 25.5-27 scale or has my small hands card been revoked?



Hey, dude! Sorry for the delay. Sometimes I get the SSO emails when a thread is bumped and sometimes I don't.

We ordered hardware from a couple of different manufacturers and, in our experience, Hantug absolutely nailed the product features, quality, and customer service we were looking for. They've been great to work with on a custom trem solution based on the ideas and desires of our master luthier and engineer. The result of that is a trem that has some really unique features that and we think it's phenomenal when combined with our Headless Guitars. We also worked with them on a custom headpiece solution that we believe is both extremely functional and durable.

On the fixed bridge side of things, I had a chance to play around with the prototype H/07R and I felt like the tuners were much smoother than other headless tuners I've used in the past. In all fairness, that could be partially due to the fact that the tuners were basically brand new and didn't have several years of wear and tear, but it was something I noticed immediately. Aside from that, I found the bridge to be pretty comfortable and the sustain was absolutely crazy.

I should have the H/08R with a trem in the near future, and I'd be happy to share my thoughts on it once I've had some meaningful time with it. Our resident engineering wizard is also working on a document that describes the trem in greater detail and goes over some of our design decisions. I'll be sure to share that as soon as it's ready.


----------



## 7stringtheory

brandonwall said:


> Hey, dude! Sorry for the delay. Sometimes I get the SSO emails when a thread is bumped and sometimes I don't.
> 
> We ordered hardware from a couple of different manufacturers and, in our experience, Hantug absolutely nailed the product features, quality, and customer service we were looking for. They've been great to work with on a custom trem solution based on the ideas and desires of our master luthier and engineer. The result of that is a trem that has some really unique features that and we think it's phenomenal when combined with our Headless Guitars. We also worked with them on a custom headpiece solution that we believe is both extremely functional and durable.
> 
> On the fixed bridge side of things, I had a chance to play around with the prototype H/07R and I felt like the tuners were much smoother than other headless tuners I've used in the past. In all fairness, that could be partially due to the fact that the tuners were basically brand new and didn't have several years of wear and tear, but it was something I noticed immediately. Aside from that, I found the bridge to be pretty comfortable and the sustain was absolutely crazy.
> 
> I should have the H/08R with a trem in the near future, and I'd be happy to share my thoughts on it once I've had some meaningful time with it. Our resident engineering wizard is also working on a document that describes the trem in greater detail and goes over some of our design decisions. I'll be sure to share that as soon as it's ready.




Awesome thanks a lot for sharing that info Brandon! Being honest I was 99% about to order a kiesel custom vader that i had been planning for the last week. I have been interested in your guitars since i first saw them, but i drank the koolaid and I'm sold on the headless ergonomics and aesthetic. I finally finished planning the kiesel build so it was ready to order this weekend, but their sales department is only open weekdays, so i had to wait before i could order it and my mind started to wander.... then i stumbled upon your headless and saw that it was multiscale with a trem and i was sold immediately. 

I am very glad the planets seem to have aligned in such a way for this to happen xD


----------



## brandonwall

7stringtheory said:


> Awesome thanks a lot for sharing that info Brandon! Being honest I was 99% about to order a kiesel custom vader that i had been planning for the last week. I have been interested in your guitars since i first saw them, but i drank the koolaid and I'm sold on the headless ergonomics and aesthetic. I finally finished planning the kiesel build so it was ready to order this weekend, but their sales department is only open weekdays, so i had to wait before i could order it and my mind started to wander.... then i stumbled upon your headless and saw that it was multiscale with a trem and i was sold immediately.
> 
> I am very glad the planets seem to have aligned in such a way for this to happen xD



Happy to do it, dude! I'm glad you decided to pull the trigger on an Aristides! I truly am not a big headless fan and this H/0 design won me over.


----------



## Flappydoodle

7stringtheory said:


> Awesome thanks a lot for sharing that info Brandon! Being honest I was 99% about to order a kiesel custom vader that i had been planning for the last week. I have been interested in your guitars since i first saw them, but i drank the koolaid and I'm sold on the headless ergonomics and aesthetic. I finally finished planning the kiesel build so it was ready to order this weekend, but their sales department is only open weekdays, so i had to wait before i could order it and my mind started to wander.... then i stumbled upon your headless and saw that it was multiscale with a trem and i was sold immediately.
> 
> I am very glad the planets seem to have aligned in such a way for this to happen xD



Aristides also just rock. They sound absolutely amazing, and their build quality is second to none. Flawless frets, and even the wiring is perfectly done.


----------



## narad

7stringtheory said:


> Awesome thanks a lot for sharing that info Brandon! Being honest I was 99% about to order a kiesel custom vader that i had been planning for the last week. I have been interested in your guitars since i first saw them, but i drank the koolaid and I'm sold on the headless ergonomics and aesthetic. I finally finished planning the kiesel build so it was ready to order this weekend, but their sales department is only open weekdays, so i had to wait before i could order it and my mind started to wander.... then i stumbled upon your headless and saw that it was multiscale with a trem and i was sold immediately.
> 
> I am very glad the planets seem to have aligned in such a way for this to happen xD



Damn dude, Kiesel Vader vs. Aristides? No brainer. And that dark grey sapphire marble gloss is going to look amazing!


----------



## 7stringtheory

narad said:


> Damn dude, Kiesel Vader vs. Aristides? No brainer. And that dark grey sapphire marble gloss is going to look amazing!


Haha yeah, well in my defense it was going to be a really nice vader with a master grade quilted top and master grade pale moon ebony fretboard. Initially i was only looking to spend around 3k max, but then i started slipping down the GAS rabbit hole, and ended up with the kiesel looking to run around 4k, at that point i was like yeah maybe i should check one more time at what i can get for this money. When i saw the H/07 it was definitely a No Brainer


----------



## Restarted

7stringtheory said:


> Haha yeah, well in my defense it was going to be a really nice vader with a master grade quilted top and master grade pale moon ebony fretboard.



That does sound nice, but expensive options on Kiesels don't make them better. They just make them more expensive and non-returnable.


----------



## StevenC

7stringtheory said:


> Haha yeah, well in my defense it was going to be a really nice... pale moon ebony


Pick one


----------



## jephjacques

7stringtheory said:


> Haha yeah, well in my defense it was going to be a really nice vader with a master grade quilted top and master grade pale moon ebony fretboard. Initially i was only looking to spend around 3k max, but then i started slipping down the GAS rabbit hole, and ended up with the kiesel looking to run around 4k, at that point i was like yeah maybe i should check one more time at what i can get for this money. When i saw the H/07 it was definitely a No Brainer



you have chosen wisely


----------



## jyym

What’s the weight difference on the titanium tremolo bridge versus stainless? Are there an other pros and cons to titanium? And this is pretty anal but do you plan on offering other titanium or titanium finish hardware?


----------



## brandonwall

jym said:


> What’s the weight difference on the titanium tremolo bridge versus stainless? Are there an other pros and cons to titanium? And this is pretty anal but do you plan on offering other titanium or titanium finish hardware?



We haven't received the official specs on the weight difference so I can't speak that intelligently yet, but one of the other advantages versus aluminum is just going to be long, long-term durability. As of right now, I don't believe Hipshot (our other primary hardware partner) offers any titanium parts, but it's definitely something we'll be exploring more in the future.


----------



## jephjacques

Titanium is going to be lighter for sure, but I don't know if it will be that noticeable on a guitar. People say it sounds "brighter" and "has more sustain" than steel but I think a lot of that is psychosomatic due to it being a Fancier Metal


----------



## jyym

Yea I’d be interested in weight difference as a percentage of total guitar weight.


----------



## brandonwall

Honestly, I don't see the difference in hardware making a substantial change in the overall weight. There will indeed be some weight reduction, but the hardware itself doesn't make up anywhere close to a majority of the overall weight if I had to make a guess.


----------



## TimSE

Pretty sure this hasn't been posted here yet


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TimSE said:


> Pretty sure this hasn't been posted here yet



His tone sounds like ass and I say that even as big fan of his. Sergio's demo was better tbh


----------



## TimSE

KnightBrolaire said:


> His tone sounds like ass and I say that even as big fan of his. Sergio's demo was better tbh



It could be better, yeah. Very much a mix focused tone for sure and would be nice with a bit more balls in the low end.


----------



## Restarted

KnightBrolaire said:


> His tone sounds like ass and I say that even as big fan of his. Sergio's demo was better tbh



I would probably watch his stream, or at least more of his youtube videos, if his tone didn't always sound horrible in them. It's like he's using presets that were meant for a full mix, on double-tracked guitars, for playing solo. I really like Trivium's guitar tone, so it's weird hearing that on his stream.

That said, this one sounded way better than older ones I've heard. Doesn't compare to Sergio's though. Holy crap that one was good.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

So my Aristides 060sr's volume pot just crapped out on me the other day. In other words, I get no signal even with the volume rolled all the way up, and yes I've used the same rig with different guitars, its the 060sr. I received the guitar in 2019. I have a shop I can take it to, but this is a 3000 dollar instrument. For anything to break this soon feels premature. All I can see to do is to pay my tech to fix it. Is there any other course of action I could take that I'm not seeing? 

Anyway, I'm not bashing Aristides. I love this guitar too, so save all the fanboy hate for someone else. Thanks, and also thanks for any constructive thoughts!


----------



## brandonwall

TheUnvanquished said:


> So my Aristides 060sr's volume pot just crapped out on me the other day. In other words, I get no signal even with the volume rolled all the way up, and yes I've used the same rig with different guitars, its the 060sr. I received the guitar in 2019. I have a shop I can take it to, but this is a 3000 dollar instrument. For anything to break this soon feels premature. All I can see to do is to pay my tech to fix it. Is there any other course of action I could take that I'm not seeing?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not bashing Aristides. I love this guitar too, so save all the fanboy hate for someone else. Thanks, and also thanks for any constructive thoughts!



First off, sorry to hear that you're having an issue with the pot. We use some pretty nice pots, but it issues definitely can happen. Second, if you'll shoot me your address, we'll get you another one in the mail.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Thanks for the condolences. I definitely remember getting great Customer Service throughout the ordering process. Thanks for upholding that. It means a lot.

Can I send you a message to the e-mail address listed on the Aristides website, you know, where the order form is? That is you, I'm assuming.


----------



## brandonwall

TheUnvanquished said:


> Thanks for the condolences. I definitely remember getting great Customer Service throughout the ordering process. Thanks for upholding that. It means a lot.
> 
> Can I send you a message to the e-mail address listed on the Aristides website, you know, where the order form is? That is you, I'm assuming.



Yep! Absolutely, dude. I'm off to bed, but I'll get back with you in the morning.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Sounds great. Appreciate it a bunch!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

KnightBrolaire said:


> His tone sounds like ass and I say that even as big fan of his. Sergio's demo was better tbh



I only checked a few random parts but sounds like when someone isn't used to Lundgrens. He's always been an active guy right? Lundgrens respond so differently to most other pickup brands, they can get harsh and unpleasant so easily if you aren't super precise, any micro mistake jumps out where on actives they don't. And of course you can't just bring up presets for other guitars when using amp simulators. That never works well.


----------



## brandonwall

Lorcan Ward said:


> I only checked a few random parts but sounds like when someone isn't used to Lundgrens. He's always been an active guy right? Lundgrens respond so differently to most other pickup brands, they can get harsh and unpleasant so easily if you aren't super precise, any micro mistake jumps out where on actives they don't. And of course you can't just bring up presets for other guitars when using amp simulators. That never works well.



And those Lundgrens are M7s on top of that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lorcan Ward said:


> I only checked a few random parts but sounds like when someone isn't used to Lundgrens. He's always been an active guy right? Lundgrens respond so differently to most other pickup brands, they can get harsh and unpleasant so easily if you aren't super precise, any micro mistake jumps out where on actives they don't. And of course you can't just bring up presets for other guitars when using amp simulators. That never works well.


It's not the lundgrens that are the issue (I have M7s in my 070 and they're great), it's that he didn't bother to tweak his sound to let the guitar shine. It's just an overly trebly anemic squawky mess. His stream tones are never great tbh. 
Plus he uses fluences which are just as clear/precise as the M7s ime. No excuses there.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Lorcan Ward said:


> I only checked a few random parts but sounds like when someone isn't used to Lundgrens. He's always been an active guy right? Lundgrens respond so differently to most other pickup brands, they can get harsh and unpleasant so easily if you aren't super precise, any micro mistake jumps out where on actives they don't. And of course you can't just bring up presets for other guitars when using amp simulators. That never works well.



He’s using a boosted 5150 into a mic’d V30 in an isolation box. His tone never sounds great, even with his own signature guitars. And obviously this example was particularly terrible.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Got my care package in the mail, as promised by @brandonwall. It came in a Nintendo switch pro controller box. Awesome. +1 point for that. Haha. 

He sent this my way because the volume pot on my 060sr seems to have died on me. Again, awesome customer service from Aristides. Bravo.

Here it is:




I also love the goofy as hell picture of Pascal on the string pack. This was just all around great. Thanks a bunch bro!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I thought that was a NAMM pass for a sec and said “well this is the point of no return if NAMM goes ahead”.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I've never played on an Aristides, but I am wondering how the depth of the body compares to an Ibanez S series? When I look at an 060 I am very much reminded of the S, and would be very likely to try one if they were relatively thin as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I've never played on an Aristides, but I am wondering how the depth of the body compares to an Ibanez S series? When I look at an 060 I am very much reminded of the S, and would be very likely to try one if they were relatively thin as well.


They're pretty thin. My 070 is about 2.3 cm/1" thick on the body edge.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I've never played on an Aristides, but I am wondering how the depth of the body compares to an Ibanez S series? When I look at an 060 I am very much reminded of the S, and would be very likely to try one if they were relatively thin as well.


On the 8 the forearm goes down to 1 inch. It is like the S in that middle is thicker then thin on edges


----------



## sym30l1c

gunshow86de said:


>



I'm waiting for an H07R, and I am already thinking to get an H06R with tremolo. These pics are not making it any easier to resist...


----------



## jco5055

Hey @brandonwall do you think neck thickness or profile options will be a thing in the future? I love my 070SR but my thumb gets murdered with wide stretches, a little thicker like the T/0 or 010 would be ideal imo


----------



## brandonwall

jco5055 said:


> Hey @brandonwall do you think neck thickness or profile options will be a thing in the future? I love my 070SR but my thumb gets murdered with wide stretches, a little thicker like the T/0 or 010 would be ideal imo



Thinner necks are technically possible now, but thicker necks would require either a completely different mould or some other sort of luthier wizardry. We'd definitely have to put some thought into how we'd make something like that happen and how it would affect our lineup.


----------



## jyym

How much does a new mold cost? I’ve heard speculation of up to $100,000


----------



## brandonwall

jym said:


> How much does a new mold cost? I’ve heard speculation of up to $100,000



If you're talking about just the actual cost of the mould itself, that number is definitely pretty darn high. I can potentially see that being the case in some scenarios in which there are a lot of design costs and labor that go into the entire process of what it takes to get to the final outcome of producing a mould, but that's not been our experience.


----------



## jco5055

brandonwall said:


> Thinner necks are technically possible now, but thicker necks would require either a completely different mould or some other sort of luthier wizardry. We'd definitely have to put some thought into how we'd make something like that happen and how it would affect our lineup.



Gotcha, so it sounds like maybe when the V comes out technically that could have a thicker neck if you guys did decide that was what you wanted spec wise lol


----------



## jephjacques

jym said:


> How much does a new mold cost? I’ve heard speculation of up to $100,000



I've heard around 30 grand, which is still a ton of money but seems more plausible.


----------



## brandonwall

jco5055 said:


> Gotcha, so it sounds like maybe when the V comes out technically that could have a thicker neck if you guys did decide that was what you wanted spec wise lol



Set for release in mid-2120!


----------



## jephjacques

*September 2120* ugh I can't believe they haven't delivered them yet


----------



## BigViolin

It's just right around the corner.

...and that headless trem 6 is sofaking dialed.


----------



## rifftrauma

I've got a lilac in the first batch with a hardtail... cannot wait for this damn guitar.


----------



## spudmunkey

BigViolin said:


> ...and that headless trem 6 is sofaking dialed.



My head still can't wrap itself around how this trem wouldn't move the strings sideways towards the bass side when depressed.


----------



## BigViolin

It looks like it would but maybe so subtle as to not really matter.


----------



## Dayn

Possibly - but the trem posts are also less angled than the fan. Perhaps that's to provide a more even pitch response across the lower and higher strings? I know my Strandberg trem gives a wider range on the lower strings.


----------



## spudmunkey

Dayn said:


> Possibly - but the trem posts are also less angled than the fan. Perhaps that's to provide a more even pitch response across the lower and higher strings? I know my Strandberg trem gives a wider range on the lower strings.



Having the post further away from the saddle would have that difference even more pronounced. It means that when you dive, those lower strings will rise up higher, and have an exaggerated pitch change compared to saddles nearer to the post.


----------



## bigswifty

Big Blue taking form


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Dayn said:


> I know my Strandberg trem gives a wider range on the lower strings.



Aside from the Transtrem, they all do that. That’s why chords go out of tune with bar use.


----------



## spudmunkey

Chris Bowsman said:


> Aside from the Transtrem, they all do that. That’s why chords go out of tune with bar use.


Just need to use Kemp strings.


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Now that’s weird


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Good news! 

My 080R has had an update. It will now be getting an Evertune bridge!


----------



## pott

Barely counts as extended.

Raw pink with all black hardware.


----------



## Floppystrings

I have always thought that balanced string tension was a HUGE discovery with guitars that have trems and beyond. It changes so much, the wear on the trem, the feel, it makes so much sense it's hard to ignore.


----------



## TimSE

ooooooooooh yes. Very


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Oh boy!


----------



## Hollowway

I honestly like the headless design way more than the regular design. This looks so well thought out.


----------



## diagrammatiks

everything 7+ and everything with a trem looks on point.


----------



## Andromalia

Evertune headless when ?


----------



## brandonwall

Andromalia said:


> Evertune headless when ?



I think Evertune has quite the backlog of wishlist products right now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Still waiting on their mark 2 bridge they were designing 6 years ago so a headless bridge might be a while.


----------



## Hollowway

Andromalia said:


> Evertune headless when ?


I’m actually surprised they don’t have one yet. It makes more sense to me to have an evertune (and shouldn’t it be called a nevertune? ) on a headless. Eliminating the nut and string length past the nut would be a logical step to keep it more in tune. But I get that there are only a handful of headless guitars out there. 

But let’s get back to talking about that glorious 8 string trem!


----------



## secretpizza

Yeah man. I can’t wait to see a demo of the 8 string Trem, it looks awesome.


----------



## brandonwall

Keep an eye on the Aristides YouTube and social media for more trem info soon. Paul Ozz is going to be the first one to spend some significant time with the H/08R with a trem and plans on putting together some video content.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Oh boy!


This is so sexy!!!


----------



## GunpointMetal

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Oh boy!



This in chartreuse with one more string and 28.5-31" fan would pretty much be my dream guitar. The indentations around the pickups look perfect on the headless body.


----------



## Mathemagician

GunpointMetal said:


> This in chartreuse with one more string and 28.5-31" fan would pretty much be my dream guitar. The indentations around the pickups look perfect on the headless body.



That’s gotta be almost a bass.


----------



## bmth4111

I swear the multiscale body shape in general is perfect. On their 8s it just balances the look so perfectly. 

i will say it is hard to place and play the guitar on the right leg since the bottom horn is so small she’s slick on a 080sr


----------



## GunpointMetal

Mathemagician said:


> That’s gotta be almost a bass.


I mean once you tune an 8th string down to E its pretty much up to you whether its an extended range guitar with extra low notes or an extended range bass with extra high notes. The way I tune my 9 string, its both, lol. Low A (5-string bass B dropped a step) through E standard.


----------



## Mathemagician

GunpointMetal said:


> I mean once you tune an 8th string down to E its pretty much up to you whether its an extended range guitar with extra low notes or an extended range bass with extra high notes. The way I tune my 9 string, its both, lol. Low A (5-string bass B dropped a step) through E standard.



All I hear is 10-finger tapping and “look at all this room for activities!” 

...Obviously from someone more skilled than me.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Mathemagician said:


> All I hear is 10-finger tapping and “look at all this room for activities!”
> 
> ...Obviously from someone more skilled than me.


 lol, lots of room for activities!
I mostly use it to make broken computer and robot sex noises.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

it might be same pitch as a bass but it sounds way different. Just get a real bass and compare in person, not even close imho.


----------



## jephjacques

GunpointMetal said:


> robot sex



get off my turf


----------



## Hollowway

GunpointMetal said:


> This in chartreuse with one more string and 28.5-31" fan would pretty much be my dream guitar. The indentations around the pickups look perfect on the headless body.


A very SSO quote, if there ever was one.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> it might be same pitch as a bass but it sounds way different. Just get a real bass and compare in person, not even close imho.


 I'm aware. It's called joking around and its lots of fun.



Hollowway said:


> A very SSO quote, if there ever was one.


 Hey, can't go around spending a ton of money on stuff that's not exactly what I want.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GunpointMetal said:


> I'm aware. It's called joking around and its lots of fun.
> 
> Hey, can't go around spending a ton of money on stuff that's not exactly what I want.


----------



## jephjacques

I'd really want one of those headless bois but that extra .5" does something weird to the midrange on 8s that drives me nuts. I'm 90% sure it's just a quirk of my ears because I've never found anybody else who hears it, but it's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

jephjacques said:


> I'd really want one of those headless bois but that extra .5" does something weird to the midrange on 8s that drives me nuts. I'm 90% sure it's just a quirk of my ears because I've never found anybody else who hears it, but it's a dealbreaker for me.



nope. Felt the same way with my 080S. That is why I ultimately did not bond with it


----------



## jyym

jephjacques said:


> I'd really want one of those headless bois but that extra .5" does something weird to the midrange on 8s that drives me nuts. I'm 90% sure it's just a quirk of my ears because I've never found anybody else who hears it, but it's a dealbreaker for me.


 extra 0.5 compared to what?


----------



## Winspear

jym said:


> extra 0.5 compared to what?



Guessing he meant the straight scale model - but it's actually 1" - 28" for the fan fret models and 27" for the non (which headless doesn't come in)


----------



## Hollowway

So has anyone put an order in for a headless 8 trem model yet?


----------



## CW7

Hollowway said:


> So has anyone put an order in for a headless 8 trem model yet?


I did .


----------



## brandonwall

Hollowway said:


> So has anyone put an order in for a headless 8 trem model yet?



I've got the yellow beast headed my way after it spends some time with Paul Ozz for a bit!


----------



## jephjacques

Winspear said:


> Guessing he meant the straight scale model - but it's actually 1" - 28" for the fan fret models and 27" for the non (which headless doesn't come in)



Yeah that's what I meant! And I don't know why I keep thinking they're 27.5"


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

brandonwall said:


> I've got the yellow beast headed my way after it spends some time with Paul Ozz for a bit!



Do u know if he'd already made a youtube video b4 he returned it?


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Do u know if he'd already made a youtube video b4 he returned it?



He's going to be making a few videos, but we just recently shipped it, so he has yet to receive it. In the meantime, Mark Shoebottom made an amazing overview video of our prototype H/06R:

.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ nice demo, but the guitar tone was a bit low/quiet, as if it needed a gain boost, was that how it was recorded or blame the M6s?


----------



## Winspear

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ nice demo, but the guitar tone was a bit low/quiet, as if it needed a gain boost, was that how it was recorded or blame the M6s?


Just a matter of taste. Lundgren are perhaps the best pickup I can think of for high gain (for my taste anyway)


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ nice demo, but the guitar tone was a bit low/quiet, as if it needed a gain boost, was that how it was recorded or blame the M6s?



I'm thinking along the same lines as Tom that it's mostly related to how Mark dialed in those tones. The M Series pickups are definitely high output and have a lot of snarl/growl to them but they can clean up nicely when you roll the volume off. I always take tone demos with a grain of salt given that everyone has different ears, I'm not hearing it through my gear, it's not always in the context of a mix, etc.


----------



## I play music

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ nice demo, but the guitar tone was a bit low/quiet, as if it needed a gain boost, was that how it was recorded or blame the M6s?


The guy needs to pick harder

Didnt watch all of it but lookin good


----------



## Mathemagician

Maybe I didn’t see it on the site but is there a headless straight scale? I feel dumb.


----------



## brandonwall

Mathemagician said:


> Maybe I didn’t see it on the site but is there a headless straight scale? I feel dumb.



We went with multiscale exclusively on the Headless Series for the launch. It's something we might revisit later, but we felt like multiscale was doable at a great price point and that it paired nicely with the other features.


----------



## Mathemagician

brandonwall said:


> We went with multiscale exclusively on the Headless Series for the launch. It's something we might revisit later, but we felt like multiscale was doable at a great price point and that it paired nicely with the other features.



Yeah it’s a great price point you guys hit for sure. I was just making sure I didn’t miss something obvious. Still undecided on my next 7, liked the compact size of the headless I played and indifferent to the fan so I thought I’d check.


----------



## brandonwall

Mathemagician said:


> Yeah it’s a great price point you guys hit for sure. I was just making sure I didn’t miss something obvious. Still undecided on my next 7, liked the compact size of the headless I played and indifferent to the fan so I thought I’d check.



For sure! I'm not sure where you're located, but a bunch of these will be getting out to our kind pre-order folks over the coming weeks. You might be able to work out a deal to try one nearby!


----------



## TrevorT

Paul Ozz just posted a sick H/08R demo! Just lead tones in this one but I'm sure we'll see some more from him soon.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Still gassing like crazy for a H/06R or 7R but can't justify it as I'm still waiting on my Vandermeij to arrive in Q1 2021. 

Also just a heads up, saw on FB that they are reducing the initial Aristides deposit amount for ~a month, and may be having some small price increases next year


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Ben Pinkus said:


> Still gassing like crazy for a H/06R or 7R but can't justify it as I'm still waiting on my Vandermeij to arrive in Q1 2021.
> 
> Also just a heads up, saw on FB that they are reducing the initial Aristides deposit amount for ~a month, and may be having some small price increases next year



I already have two 080 on order. I thought about getting a good 6


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Ben Pinkus said:


> Still gassing like crazy for a H/06R or 7R but can't justify it as I'm still waiting on my Vandermeij to arrive in Q1 2021.
> 
> Also just a heads up, saw on FB that they are reducing the initial Aristides deposit amount for ~a month, and may be having some small price increases next year



Any screenshots, or links, for the FB challenged crowd ?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Any screenshots, or links, for the FB challenged crowd ?



You have to be part of the Arium Addict group


----------



## pott

Almost ready! Once they receive the new bags for these, they're out!


----------



## binz

pott said:


> Almost ready! Once they receive the new bags for these, they're out!
> View attachment 87453
> View attachment 87454
> View attachment 87455
> View attachment 87456


The perfect guitar doesnt ex.....


----------



## jephjacques

hhhhhhh that hot pink


----------



## Hollowway

jephjacques said:


> hhhhhhh that hot pink


Yeah, I was thisclose to getting an 8 trem version of that. But ultimately I need to wait on it. It’s the best pink in the industry right now!


----------



## Daniel Leu

Ben Pinkus said:


> Still gassing like crazy for a H/06R or 7R but can't justify it as I'm still waiting on my Vandermeij to arrive in Q1 2021.
> 
> Also just a heads up, saw on FB that they are reducing the initial Aristides deposit amount for ~a month, and may be having some small price increases next year



Do you know what the deposit % is now? I don't have FB but I've been scoping out a T/0r for a while.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ Think they said its 1k euros for a month - but worth talking to Aristides about it if you're interested in a T!


----------



## sym30l1c

Daniel Leu said:


> Do you know what the deposit % is now? I don't have FB but I've been scoping out a T/0r for a while.



Deposit is usually 50% at time of placing the order. From now until end of year is 1000 Euros.


----------



## Dayn

Sigh. Looks like I need to save a lot of money to get an 8-string trem now.


----------



## bigswifty

That pink guitar is SO hot. Congrats!


----------



## pott

Thanks all! I've not been excited about guitars in almost two years now but I am about this one. It'll be awesome


----------



## jephjacques

I think 2021 is the year I finally put in an order for one instead of just buying in-stocks and used ones.


----------



## Forkface

jephjacques said:


> I think 2021 is the year I finally put in an order for one instead of just buying in-stocks and used ones.


i will most likely place an order in 2021 as well.

my only semi-conflict was that once i finished with the options, thing ended up @ something like 5k eur lmao
But i mean, have you _SEEN_ the Dark Teal Marble Gloss Burst finish?! thing is nuts.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Forkface said:


> i will most likely place an order in 2021 as well.
> 
> my only semi-conflict was that once i finished with the options, thing ended up @ something like 5k eur lmao
> But i mean, have you _SEEN_ the Dark Teal Marble Gloss Burst finish?! thing is nuts.



Are you doing a piezo loaded 080s with that finish?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Lol I already have 2 on order and I’m ordering a H/08 with trem(gold) in lilac raw, richlite light, and HSH zebra pickups.


----------



## BigViolin

Whoever thought using chrome mounting screws with black hipshot bridges...straight to jail.

Not sorry.


----------



## Bender.folder

hey aristides users; the thin C neck is comparable to something on the market ? 

got a KM7 from schecter; but the neck is far too flat and D shaped for me.
Fancy an Aristides for end 2021 but dont wanna end hating the neck.

Also which pickups blend the best with those 070 ? Are the bkp custom made for them worth it or 57/66 or sentient/pegasus do the job ? Not fond of fluences modern at all.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bender.folder said:


> hey aristides users; the thin C neck is comparable to something on the market ?
> 
> got a KM7 from schecter; but the neck is far too flat and D shaped for me.
> Fancy an Aristides for end 2021 but dont wanna end hating the neck.
> 
> Also which pickups blend the best with those 070 ? Are the bkp custom made for them worth it or 57/66 or sentient/pegasus do the job ? Not fond of fluences modern at all.
> Thanks for the feedback.


If you don't like the km7 neck, you probably won't like the aristides neck. 
It's relatively flat and thin.


----------



## Bender.folder

Ok leaves me with Solar then. Maybe Ill try my luck and find someone possessing a 7 string one in switzerland but they sell like crazy once an add pops up.

thanks for the hint.


----------



## EvdT

Hi!

So I am doing my research before putting in an order with Aristides for a 070 or 070S. I made an account here as it seems you may be able to give me some pointers.

So I am not an experienced buyer/tryer of guitars. I have mostly been playing Parker fly (or high end maxxfly) guitars up to now and not really needed much more. (some experience with JP Musicmans and a disastrous flirt with a les paul). Pair that up with a lot of inactivity the last decade and well frankly I am a little overwhelmed.

It seems some of you have some experience with parkers as well so maybe you could write a couple of words on how they compare? Obviously, an Aristides will be heavier. What about feel? Neck? Will a 070S be more alike in string tension - as my parkers are 25.5 scale length? How much of a difference would it make if I landed on a 070 as I don't think I _need_ extreme tunings much at all. How would the hipshot trem compare to the parker trem?

Also, regarding pickups, and I realize this is so very subjective so I will try to give you some context:

Having played the same types of rather bright, blank canvas style guitars with Dimarzio pickups, my ears are probably a little set in that ballpark but I am willing to explore a little here and have a bit more rock/metal. The parker pickups would be tonezone/air Norton. I play a lot of prog, rock and metal but dabble in fusion and jazz as well. I am probably more of a shredder than a riffer if that makes any sense.

I am intrigued by the fishman fluence options, that said what I managed to find regarding the bareknuckle pickups that come stock sounded pretty decent to my ears. Do you know of any soundfiles/vidoes that compare the pickups? It doesn't have to be a perfect comparison but something close so I can gauge the character? Or is there a better way to compare you can recommend? Lastly, perhaps you could give me some pickup recommendations based on if you would put together a 7 string progressive rock/metal Aristides?

Just to throw this out there, if you know someone that has an Aristides and lives in the Stavanger, Norway area that would be willing to let me try their guitar, please contact me!

Thank you so much for reading and even more for helping!


----------



## JimF

I believe at some point Aristides had a guitar they would send you to try and see how you get along with it. But only if you were serious about buying one from them.
I imagine that there's some form of refundable deposit involved of course, not just free guitars flying round by courier


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

EvdT said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I am doing my research before putting in an order with Aristides for a 070 or 070S. I made an account here as it seems you may be able to give me some pointers.
> 
> So I am not an experienced buyer/tryer of guitars. I have mostly been playing Parker fly (or high end maxxfly) guitars up to now and not really needed much more. (some experience with JP Musicmans and a disastrous flirt with a les paul). Pair that up with a lot of inactivity the last decade and well frankly I am a little overwhelmed.
> 
> It seems some of you have some experience with parkers as well so maybe you could write a couple of words on how they compare? Obviously, an Aristides will be heavier. What about feel? Neck? Will a 070S be more alike in string tension - as my parkers are 25.5 scale length? How much of a difference would it make if I landed on a 070 as I don't think I _need_ extreme tunings much at all. How would the hipshot trem compare to the parker trem?
> 
> Also, regarding pickups, and I realize this is so very subjective so I will try to give you some context:
> 
> Having played the same types of rather bright, blank canvas style guitars with Dimarzio pickups, my ears are probably a little set in that ballpark but I am willing to explore a little here and have a bit more rock/metal. The parker pickups would be tonezone/air Norton. I play a lot of prog, rock and metal but dabble in fusion and jazz as well. I am probably more of a shredder than a riffer if that makes any sense.
> 
> I am intrigued by the fishman fluence options, that said what I managed to find regarding the bareknuckle pickups that come stock sounded pretty decent to my ears. Do you know of any soundfiles/vidoes that compare the pickups? It doesn't have to be a perfect comparison but something close so I can gauge the character? Or is there a better way to compare you can recommend? Lastly, perhaps you could give me some pickup recommendations based on if you would put together a 7 string progressive rock/metal Aristides?
> 
> Just to throw this out there, if you know someone that has an Aristides and lives in the Stavanger, Norway area that would be willing to let me try their guitar, please contact me!
> 
> Thank you so much for reading and even more for helping!




I have an Aristides 070R, R for raw finish which is the way to go imho for best bang for buck, unless u're dead set on a particular non-raw finish. The Aristides has got to be the lowest action, easiest playing, metal/shredder's dream guitar I have ever played. I'm pondering a 2nd one at the moment, an 8-string headless in this case.

The weight is not much lighter or heavier than other guitars, mine has the Hipshot Contour trem, Fishman Fluence JR pickups (so it has the battery pack) and it weights 7.9 lbs. If weight is an issue, why don't you consider the new headless model, H/07, it's about 6 lbs or so.

As for Fishman pickups, YouTube is your friend, there's a plethora of comparison videos. Here at SSO, and as an owner of several sets myself I happen to agree that, the Classics, Keith Merrow, and Tosin Abasi sets are the best (across the board) they have. I also think the KSE set is really nice, but only 6-strings. The JR set, I'm starting to warm up to it, but imho it is not as versatile (e.g. compared with the TA set), and I don't think it is the best for heavy distorted tones, super awesome for cleans, OD, mild distortion. Maybe I need more tweaking, but that's my point, other offerings are just easier to get the sound I want from them. YMMV of course. Re the Moderns, I love what I have, which is 2 identical Alnico 7-string pickups in my Schecter C7 Hellraiser.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

@Stuck_in_a_dream You are right. I've never tried any Fishmans, but to your other points I couldn't agree more. 

To @EvdT --

I have a 060sr that is a pretty good value considering the specs I think, and am currently saving up for a straight scale 060 in Martian Rust. That is damn near a 900 dollar upcharge in paint, but it is just too cool. So yeah, start with a raw model unless there is a paint finish that is really calling you. Plus it has been noted by a few people on the web that acoustically the raws resonate a little more without the paint. I can't personally attest to that as the only Aristides I've played is my own, but it seems logical. So that is a cool little bonus on a cheaper instrument, if it is as true as some say.

Regarding the weight, it feels like a guitar. I've never weighed mine, but it feels solid not heavy. It feels right. Same ballpark as my Fender Stratocaster, for example. And yeah the new headless models will chop off a pound or so on the overall weight of the guitar. It might not be as light as a Parker (never played one though), but it certainly is not heavy. I'm not a headless fan, but they are the slickest looking ones on the market, in my opinion. Get one of those, and post beautiful pictures of it here on SS.org. Just my .


----------



## brandonwall

TheUnvanquished said:


> To @EvdT --
> 
> I have a 060sr that is a pretty good value considering the specs I think, and am currently saving up for a straight scale 060 in Martian Rust. That is damn near a 900 dollar upcharge in paint, but it is just too cool. So yeah, start with a raw model unless there is a paint finish that is really calling you. Plus it has been noted by a few people on the web that acoustically the raws resonate a little more without the paint. I can't personally attest to that as the only Aristides I've played is my own, but it seems logical. So that is a cool little bonus on a cheaper instrument, if it is as true as some say.



I promise you, the Martian Rust finish feels amazing and is crazy in person. I've got an 020 with that finish, and to say I'm highly tempted to do it on an 060 with an Evertune is an understatement. 

The Raw Series guitars are definitely more resonant from an acoustic standpoint. There's not a huge volume difference, but there's enough that it's noticeable.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

brandonwall said:


> I promise you, the Martian Rust finish feels amazing and is crazy in person. I've got an 020 with that finish, and to say I'm highly tempted to do it on an 060 with an Evertune is an understatement.
> 
> The Raw Series guitars are definitely more resonant from an acoustic standpoint. There's not a huge volume difference, but there's enough that it's noticeable.



Good to hear about the Martian Rust. When I was finishing up correspondence with Pascal regarding my 060sr order, I asked him about the feel of the Martian Rust finish. That was my main question about it. I could definitely tell, through instagram and facebook posts, that it looks absolutely sick. I'm going to keep it relatively simple besides the paint though. Black hardware, hipshot bridge, black richlite board, all clean fretboard, oh and a single Aristides custom BKP in the bridge position. It'll be a ripper, for sure.

That's neat about the raw's resonance. I'll have to compare it to the dream guitar mentioned above once I email you guys at Aristides and get the ball rolling on it (plus that agonizing wait for it to be built). I'm hoping to pull the trigger on it sometime in January or February, hopefully. I can't wait really...


----------



## Winspear

Have played that (I presume the same) martian rust 020 - absolutely incredible. I have the worn steel finish myself. Also feels great


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Winspear said:


> Have played that (I presume the same) martian rust 020 - absolutely incredible. I have the worn steel finish myself. Also feels great



Worn steel is a close second for favorite finishes they offer. I still definitely prefer the Martian Rust though.


----------



## EvdT

Oh wow! Thank you all so much for your input - i really appreciate it!

I’ll probably go for a finish and I have an idea there that I think is pretty cool but would only work on a 070. Martian rust is currently third on that list. I would probably put that chameleon blue copper satin I have see. just a tad higher. Choices....

i reached out to bareknuckle and Tim recommended me to go for the Silo or Aristides customs based on what he hauges from me. I do enjoy versatile guitars so that might be a fit. Going on a limb here but has anyone compared these? Or anyone that tested the silos in their Aristides?

Regarding weight, my spruce body and neck Maxxfly custom is significantly lighter than all other parkers i have played. I am just going to have to get used to that I guess. I think the headless Aristides is really cool but I guess that I am not ready for that. Gimme another decade maybe.

Is there anyone that can say something about the difference in feel/string tension regarding the 070 vs 070s? I am told to not worry but I really want to make sure I get it right!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

There are several reviews & demos for BKP Silo on YT, not sure if u can find one with an Aristides. 

Re the fanned fret vs regular for a 7, it depends on how low u wanna go + your tonal preference for high strings. In my understanding, u could balance the string tension across all 7 strings on a non-multiscale guitar, problem then would be how the low strings sound on 25.5" scale, or how the top strings sound on 26.5" and longer scales. I for one, prefer the sound & clarity of top strings on 26.5" so I believe it's the perfect scale length for a 7, imho. For 8-strings, it's not too bad, but I can see that longer scales definitely help with tension & intonation on the lowest string if u tune to drop-E or lower. So, imho, it makes a ton more sense to get a multiscale 8-string guitar than for a 7-string. For me, the H/08 scale from 26.5"-28" is perrrrfect!


----------



## rifftrauma

Neat!


----------



## Daniel Leu

Welp, just sent in my deposit for a t/0r! Now we wait...


----------



## brandonwall

Daniel Leu said:


> Welp, just sent in my deposit for a t/0r! Now we wait...



A pretty rad T/0R, I might add.


----------



## Daniel Leu

brandonwall said:


> A pretty rad T/0R, I might add.



Shoutout to Brandon for being a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## cardinal

Any of the headless/tremolo 8-strings out there yet?


----------



## brandonwall

cardinal said:


> Any of the headless/tremolo 8-strings out there yet?



We've got one technically out in the wild. It went to Paul Ozz before it came to me. Happy to answer any questions you might have on it!


----------



## teamSKDM

cardinal said:


> Any of the headless/tremolo 8-strings out there yet?


----------



## Hoss632

I would love just to see an aristides in person let alone actually play one. I'd love an 060 at some point with some bare knuckles. Could always start saving and pick one up down the road.


----------



## narad

Not a huge fan of the H but in HSS it kinda works for me:


----------



## cardinal

Middle pickups give those notch tones


----------



## BigViolin

Better than S-H-S.

shitposting aside I want one in raw HSS multi 7.


----------



## Reet

So stoked for mine. Just got my first progress pic!


----------



## Musiscience

I've been thinking yesterday about an Aristides Archtop. Probably wont happen, but maybe it would actually be possible to make? Like a mold with an inflatable centerpiece to create a one piece Arium chamber. Would be so cool.


----------



## jco5055

Musiscience said:


> I've been thinking yesterday about an Aristides Archtop. Probably wont happen, but maybe it would actually be possible to make? Like a mold with an inflatable centerpiece to create a one piece Arium chamber. Would be so cool.



I want a V, though I'll take any 24 fret model that has the T/0's thicker neck profile. I'll put my deposit down pretty much instantly.


----------



## Hollowway

I was initially worried that the trem design would result in the string coming off the saddle when doing a deep dive bomb, but it looks like that's not the case, huh? Definitely want to pick one of these up in the future.


----------



## teamSKDM

I


Hollowway said:


> I was initially worried that the trem design would result in the string coming off the saddle when doing a deep dive bomb, but it looks like that's not the case, huh? Definitely want to pick one of these up in the future.



im confident aristedes wouldnt invest in such an extreme design until it functioned on par with the floyds and hipshot tremolos they use , I feel like theyre the type to avoid using an inferior product. They would probably release these as hardtail only before they released a trem that wasnt stable or functional. But ive never actually played on one so I dont fully know what to expect


----------



## Hollowway

teamSKDM said:


> I
> 
> 
> im confident aristedes wouldnt invest in such an extreme design until it functioned on par with the floyds and hipshot tremolos they use , I feel like theyre the type to avoid using an inferior product. They would probably release these as hardtail only before they released a trem that wasnt stable or functional. But ive never actually played on one so I dont fully know what to expect



Yeah, I agree. They really have it dialed in. I was thisclose to buying Brett Beebe's last night, but someone snapped it up before I got it. (Which, honestly, is probably for the better, since I just got that Balaguer Tatarus 8 with Floyd. I need to curb the spending!) But I asked him and he said it performed beautifully.


----------



## teamSKDM

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I agree. They really have it dialed in. I was thisclose to buying Brett Beebe's last night, but someone snapped it up before I got it. (Which, honestly, is probably for the better, since I just got that Balaguer Tatarus 8 with Floyd. I need to curb the spending!) But I asked him and he said it performed beautifully.


 when i was looking over the site I recall seeing that the tremolo comes in full titanium for a 500$ upcharge


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ yep, the default is Aluminium (at least for the trem block). The titanium upcharge covers the block, some other trem parts, e.g. saddles, and screws at the headstock if I recall correctly. That's why the one the Paul Ozz reviewed had some non-black hardware.


----------



## Hollowway

Well, I'm definitely not getting the titanium.  I'm just happy to have a trem on an 8, at this point. There are so few options out there, and this one is multiscale, so that alone makes it worth the price of admission.


----------



## teamSKDM

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ yep, the default is Aluminium (at least for the trem block). The titanium upcharge covers the block, some other trem parts, e.g. saddles, and screws at the headstock if I recall correctly. That's why the one the Paul Ozz reviewed had some non-black hardware.


I would love to see them with a titanium baseplate thatd be insane


----------



## teamSKDM

Hollowway said:


> Well, I'm definitely not getting the titanium.  I'm just happy to have a trem on an 8, at this point. There are so few options out there, and this one is multiscale, so that alone makes it worth the price of admission.


definitely reccomend taking a look at their instagram right now if you wanna see some headless pr0n


----------



## teamSKDM

So I realize the fishmans being non angled are the cause of the extra width in the gap between the tremolo and bridge pickup. the fishmans have an extra bit of gap and all the passives are eveny spaced @MaxOfMetal


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

teamSKDM said:


> I would love to see them with a titanium baseplate thatd be insane



It could be the case, I just wasn't sure when I responded, maybe @brandonwall can chime in on this.

I finally pulled the trigger & submitted an order for H/08R recently. V. close to the one Paul reviewed (yes yellow, it's my personal fav. color, but I don't have a single yellow guitar, go figure ). I went for the Titanium upgrade, I believe it's worth it. Now I can't wait!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

*@teamSKDM *





^ Notice how the passives (BKPs) are perfectly aligned, and their routes are not rectangular like the Fishmans. Not sure I recall this correctly, either the BKPs are made in-house or produced to spec, either way, much better fit for the multiscale models than Fishmans.


----------



## srrdude

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I agree. They really have it dialed in. I was thisclose to buying Brett Beebe's last night, but someone snapped it up before I got it. (Which, honestly, is probably for the better, since I just got that Balaguer Tatarus 8 with Floyd. I need to curb the spending!) But I asked him and he said it performed beautifully.


haha....sooorry? or...you're welcome?

I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> *@teamSKDM *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Notice how the passives (BKPs) are perfectly aligned, and their routes are not rectangular like the Fishmans. Not sure I recall this correctly, either the BKPs are made in-house or produced to spec, either way, much better fit for the multiscale models than Fishmans.



The fish mans are blade pickups and don't need to be angled like regular pickups do. Although the regular pickups are a bit better. Looks like two different angles on the passives. But no one is going to be able to hear the difference.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ sure, I thought we were talking about aesthetics. The angle on the bridge route for Fishman is not parallel to the bridge, making it look a bit weird imho. And just fyi, although I don't think it's a big deal anyway, not all soapbar Fishmans are blade-only, the Tosins have pole pieces.


----------



## Hollowway

srrdude said:


> haha....sooorry? or...you're welcome?
> 
> I'll let you know how it is.


Oh YOU got it?  That’s awesome! It’s not my first choice color wise, but it is super cool. Do a review when you get it!


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> It could be the case, I just wasn't sure when I responded, maybe @brandonwall can chime in on this.



It's just my guess, truly, but I suspect that we'll see some new options continue to develop on the H/0 as time goes on. For example, we just started offering the Hannes on the 0 Series last year and Evertune this year, so I don't think it's too much of a stretch to think we'll see more options in the coming years.


----------



## diagrammatiks

brandonwall said:


> It's just my guess, truly, but I suspect that we'll see some new options continue to develop on the H/0 as time goes on. For example, we just started offering the Hannes on the 0 Series last year and Evertune this year, so I don't think it's too much of a stretch to think we'll see more options in the coming years.



tele style single cut headless


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> tele style single cut headless



I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


----------



## teamSKDM

brandonwall said:


> It's just my guess, truly, but I suspect that we'll see some new options continue to develop on the H/0 as time goes on. For example, we just started offering the Hannes on the 0 Series last year and Evertune this year, so I don't think it's too much of a stretch to think we'll see more options in the coming years.




Could you elaborate on what is included in the 500$ Titanium upgrade for the headless tremolo ? Would love to know if baseplate / knife edges / tremolo studs are included


----------



## brandonwall

teamSKDM said:


> Could you elaborate on what is included in the 500$ Titanium upgrade for the headless tremolo ? Would love to know if baseplate / knife edges / tremolo studs are included



Absolutely! The short answer is that everything short of the mounting screws and set screws (stainless steel) and knife-edge baseplates and pivot screws (hardened steel) are titanium on the bridge. This includes the block and claw!


----------



## jephjacques

You wouldn't want titanium knife-edges anyway, it doesn't hold an edge like steel. That's why titanium knives have carbides welded to the cutting edge.


----------



## EvdT

Hi guys! Would like to shout out another thank you for all the advice - my order is in and I am guessing these will be long months of waiting!

take care!


----------



## pott

Not much to say that hasn't been said before. I've got a set of Lundgrens 'The One' in there and the sound is absolutely fantastic. It's a real shame I'm in a long-term guitar hiatus, but when the mood does strike, it's awesome to have a simple, light, comfortable guitar like this I can just pickup.


----------



## brandonwall

pott said:


> Not much to say that hasn't been said before. I've got a set of Lundgrens 'The One' in there and the sound is absolutely fantastic. It's a real shame I'm in a long-term guitar hiatus, but when the mood does strike, it's awesome to have a simple, light, comfortable guitar like this I can just pickup.



Here's to hoping the mood strikes more and more often, my friend!


----------



## webs

What is the benefit of titanium hardware? Is there a long-term durability improvement over the default (steel?) tuners? Or is it just lighter?


----------



## jephjacques

It won't rust and it won't wear down over the long term like steel can. Some people say it sounds different but I'm not sure how much truth there is to that.


----------



## Musiscience

webs said:


> What is the benefit of titanium hardware? Is there a long-term durability improvement over the default (steel?) tuners? Or is it just lighter?



Titanium bridges and birdges parts have been maketed for better sound transfer and durability of the knife edge. Otherwise I'm not sure why one would want Titanium?


----------



## brandonwall

jephjacques said:


> It won't rust and it won't wear down over the long term like steel can. Some people say it sounds different but I'm not sure how much truth there is to that.



For what it's worth, I've heard from a couple of the guys at the shop that it does indeed sound different (whether that's better or worse is probably completely subjective), but none of them gave me the impression that it was so vastly different that you could hear it in a mix or anything like that.

One small note on the weight: initially, it was thought that the titanium version of the bridge might actually weigh just a tad bit less than the aluminum version, but the final version of the bridge currently weigh more than the aluminum counterpart. Not by a huge amount, but it's worth noting that my initial thoughts on this didn't end up being accurate.


----------



## jephjacques

Musiscience said:


> Titanium bridges and birdges parts have been maketed for better sound transfer and durability of the knife edge. Otherwise I'm not sure why one would want Titanium?



I mean yeah, that definitely sounds like marketing speak to me


----------



## webs

Thanks for all the information so far! I'm in the early stages of planning an H/07 or 08 and, having had some issues with Steinberger hardware, am trying to avoid that experience. 

I'm curious about how/why the Titanium was developed as an option, as I assumed it was meant to make some concrete improvement. The impression I've got so far is that it's just nebulously _better_, which is valid but kind of unsatisfying. Durability makes sense but that in turn makes me wonder why Aluminum was chosen for the base hardware and not stainless steel, for example, if there is a concern to be had about long-term performance. So far the information on Ti reads a bit like "gold plated contacts" copy - more a gesture towards quality than a practical solution to an extant problem. 


jephjacques said:


> It won't rust and it won't wear down over the long term like steel can. Some people say it sounds different but I'm not sure how much truth there is to that.


That's for wear on the gears, I assume? Intuitively and historically it seems like the straight pull on the headless tuners is tougher on the hardware than on a traditional machine head. I'd gladly pay the premium for titanium if it's going to keep the original hardware working smoothly for a few more decades. 

I suppose at its most basic my question is, what should I expect from the default option as far as longevity/durability, and is it practically extended by the titanium?


----------



## Musiscience

jephjacques said:


> I mean yeah, that definitely sounds like marketing speak to me



At least that's what I remember reading from the ultra expensive titanium floyd ads haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The only "advantage" to titanium is intrinsic corrosion resistance, and that it can be anodized vs. plating.

It's softer than hardened steel (so anything about knife edge retention is suspect) and heavier than aluminum.

We're seeing it more in guitar hardware because it's more plentiful than 25 years ago, and the margins are much higher. 

Not to say it's "bad", because it's really not. It's not like guitar hardware is some super hard-use or precision application. It's just one of those things that's marketed like crazy.


----------



## BigViolin

The $1000 Ti floyds only sounded $600 better than the $200 ones.


----------



## srrdude

Hollowway said:


> Oh YOU got it?  That’s awesome! It’s not my first choice color wise, but it is super cool. Do a review when you get it!


So i have it now. Its pretty fuckin rad. Never used an aristides before. The non-wooden sound is pretty bizarre. I mean, i like it, but its so noticeably different from a wood guitar.


----------



## diagrammatiks

webs said:


> Thanks for all the information so far! I'm in the early stages of planning an H/07 or 08 and, having had some issues with Steinberger hardware, am trying to avoid that experience.
> 
> I'm curious about how/why the Titanium was developed as an option, as I assumed it was meant to make some concrete improvement. The impression I've got so far is that it's just nebulously _better_, which is valid but kind of unsatisfying. Durability makes sense but that in turn makes me wonder why Aluminum was chosen for the base hardware and not stainless steel, for example, if there is a concern to be had about long-term performance. So far the information on Ti reads a bit like "gold plated contacts" copy - more a gesture towards quality than a practical solution to an extant problem.
> 
> That's for wear on the gears, I assume? Intuitively and historically it seems like the straight pull on the headless tuners is tougher on the hardware than on a traditional machine head. I'd gladly pay the premium for titanium if it's going to keep the original hardware working smoothly for a few more decades.
> 
> I suppose at its most basic my question is, what should I expect from the default option as far as longevity/durability, and is it practically extended by the titanium?



it was never developed as an option. It's an option because the hardware supplier hantug is just fucking crazy for titanium. Dude will make you anything you want out of titanium.


----------



## 73647k

I've been playing this for the past few weeks now and I'm still amazed by the comfort and precision of the guitar every time I pick it up. The neck shape and heel (or lack thereof in a sense) combined with the weight makes me forget that it even has 8 strings sometimes


----------



## odibrom

@73647k That's a gorgeous one, nice...


----------



## BigViolin

Anyone experiencing any neck heaviness with the normal 8 strings?

Seems like using the same material for the whole guitar would alleviate some of the balance issues with wood guitars.


----------



## jephjacques

Nah, mine balances fine. The 8s have a wider body than the smaller guitars so it stays balanced.


----------



## Hollowway

73647k said:


> I've been playing this for the past few weeks now and I'm still amazed by the comfort and precision of the guitar every time I pick it up. The neck shape and heel (or lack thereof in a sense) combined with the weight makes me forget that it even has 8 strings sometimes


Holy crap, that color! That's beautiful!


----------



## srrdude

Well I guess I should share these.


----------



## Bassies7string

Hi all, 

Strange question maybe: could someone with an H/0 please take a pic standing with the guitar hanging from a strap? I like to see if it doesn't stick out to much under the picking arm. Yes I play em high 
Would not have asked if everything wasn't in lockdown here, I'm at 50 minutes drive from the factory... 

Thanks!!


----------



## jco5055

Hey @brandonwall, I've heard various reports that getting a 060/070 with the floyd option makes the guitar neck thicker somehow from what it's listed ( I even found an old SS.org NGD post where the user said it was like 20-22mm instead of the standard 19-20mm). Is this true? Or possibly something in the past but now QC prevents this?

If it is true, does that affect stuff like the H series with trems, or only standard/Floyd Rose guitars?


----------



## brandonwall

jco5055 said:


> Hey @brandonwall, I've heard various reports that getting a 060/070 with the floyd option makes the guitar neck thicker somehow from what it's listed ( I even found an old SS.org NGD post where the user said it was like 20-22mm instead of the standard 19-20mm). Is this true? Or possibly something in the past but now QC prevents this?
> 
> If it is true, does that affect stuff like the H series with trems, or only standard/Floyd Rose guitars?



Let me ask about a one-off that might've been made at some point. My gut feeling is that there might have been a misunderstanding because while it's technically not too difficult to create a thinner neck, creating a thicker one would be very interesting without a mould. Definitely shoot me the link whenever you get a chance!


----------



## jco5055

brandonwall said:


> Let me ask about a one-off that might've been made at some point. My gut feeling is that there might have been a misunderstanding because while it's technically not too difficult to create a thinner neck, creating a thicker one would be very interesting without a mould. Definitely shoot me the link whenever you get a chance!



Here is the one I'm referencing: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-aristides-070.267275/ though I wish I could find the forum post I saw where someone referenced the neck being thicker because it had a Floyd on it...I actually had a 070 with a Floyd but I didn't have any other neck to compare at the time unfortunately to confirm/deny it was different than my 070SR.


----------



## brandonwall

jco5055 said:


> Here is the one I'm referencing: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-aristides-070.267275/ though I wish I could find the forum post I saw where someone referenced the neck being thicker because it had a Floyd on it...I actually had a 070 with a Floyd but I didn't have any other neck to compare at the time unfortunately to confirm/deny it was different than my 070SR.



Got it! I'm guessing it was either a typo on the site at the time or someone grabbed the specs from the 020 page since the verbiage and formatting is pretty much identical to how we had/have them listed.


----------



## jco5055

brandonwall said:


> Got it! I'm guessing it was either a typo on the site at the time or someone grabbed the specs from the 020 page since the verbiage and formatting is pretty much identical to how we had/have them listed.



oh also, though this is an anecdote, a user I was dicussing Skervesen with months ago posted this:


----------



## brandonwall

jco5055 said:


> oh also, though this is an anecdote, a user I was dicussing Skervesen with months ago posted this:
> 
> View attachment 88581



Okay, so this was a fun trip down memory lane. I talked to Pascal about this particular guitar and he noted that there might be a few pre-2015 (mid-2014 to be more accurate) 070 models floating around with an OFR that do indeed have the 20-22 neck instead of the 19-20. Thanks for the lead on discovering that!


----------



## jco5055

brandonwall said:


> Okay, so this was a fun trip down memory lane. I talked to Pascal about this particular guitar and he noted that there might be a few pre-2015 (mid-2014 to be more accurate) 070 models floating around with an OFR that do indeed have the 20-22 neck instead of the 19-20. Thanks for the lead on discovering that!



no problem Brandon, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I enjoyed this one, exclusively clean tone.


----------



## narad

Well this looks awesome:


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Well this looks awesome:



It's a super cool finish, looks like Arctic Sparkle over their light blue base.

The headless is so cool to me, I'll definitely get one at some point in the future. But for now I'll just bask in these pics as they flood in and hopefully check out that trem on either the 7 or 8 strings.


----------



## TrevorT

I've noticed that the "white" bobbins on the multi-scale pickups seem to be translucent instead of an opaque white. Does anybody know why this is? Can you get opaque white (passive) pickups on the multi-scale models?


----------



## brandonwall

TrevorT said:


> I've noticed that the "white" bobbins on the multi-scale pickups seem to be translucent instead of an opaque white. Does anybody know why this is? Can you get opaque white (passive) pickups on the multi-scale models?



We currently offer black and white/semi-transparent bobbins on passive multiscale builds. We'd love to expand our bobbin line-up, but it's tricky given that we handle the manufacturing side and pass them along to BKP and Lundgren. Creating a bunch of new colors for us and them to stock would add some logistical challenges.


----------



## TrevorT

brandonwall said:


> We currently offer black and white/semi-transparent bobbins on passive multiscale builds. We'd love to expand our bobbin line-up, but it's tricky given that we handle the manufacturing side and pass them along to BKP and Lundgren. Creating a bunch of new colors for us and them to stock would add some logistical challenges.


Gotcha. Thanks for the response! I did a deep dive into the Aristides Instagram page and saw a few multi-scale builds with opaque white bobbins, but those must have been custom orders (I believe they were Instrumental or something).


----------



## brandonwall

TrevorT said:


> Gotcha. Thanks for the response! I did a deep dive into the Aristides Instagram page and saw a few multi-scale builds with opaque white bobbins, but those must have been custom orders (I believe they were Instrumental or something).



It's very possible. We do indeed accept Instrumentals as mail-ins.


----------



## TrevorT

brandonwall said:


> It's very possible. We do indeed accept Instrumentals as mail-ins.


Just looked again. Turns out it was the infamous "egg" 080S haha


----------



## brandonwall

TrevorT said:


> Just looked again. Turns out it was the infamous "egg" 080S haha



Haha, that build did indeed have an Instrumental set.


----------



## Forkface

so, I have a pickup question. lets say you order your Aristides with a bkp slanted set, and later down the road you decide you want to change the pickups.
can you order slanted BKPs directly from their site? do I go thru Aristides themselves? am i shit outta luck?

or alternatively, can a mortal order slanted sets from other companies? (Duncan, Dimarzio, etc), 
or can Aristides themselves order slanted pickups from other companies?

sorry for so many questions lol.


----------



## brandonwall

Forkface said:


> so, I have a pickup question. lets say you order your Aristides with a bkp slanted set, and later down the road you decide you want to change the pickups.
> can you order slanted BKPs directly from their site? do I go thru Aristides themselves? am i shit outta luck?
> 
> or alternatively, can a mortal order slanted sets from other companies? (Duncan, Dimarzio, etc),
> or can Aristides themselves order slanted pickups from other companies?
> 
> sorry for so many questions lol.



Hey, dude! You can go directly through BKP or Lundgren for different slanted pickups that fit our routes. Ethan at Instrumental can also make pickups to our slants. I've heard rumors that Duncan custom shop will also do it, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## Forkface

brandonwall said:


> Hey, dude! You can go directly through BKP or Lundgren for different slanted pickups that fit our routes. Ethan at Instrumental can also make pickups to our slants. I've heard rumors that Duncan custom shop will also do it, but I don't know that for a fact.


thank you for the information! I am planning on ordering an H7 soon and all this pickup situation had me spinning lol. I'm thinking bkp Cold Sweats, but I've never personally tried them so I wanted an out in case those are a bust lmao.


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> Hey, dude! You can go directly through BKP or Lundgren for different slanted pickups that fit our routes. Ethan at Instrumental can also make pickups to our slants. I've heard rumors that Duncan custom shop will also do it, but I don't know that for a fact.



Yo Brandon -- has there been / is it possible to do single coils on the H?


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> Yo Brandon -- has there been / is it possible to do single coils on the H?



Yep! BKP and Lundgren make them to our slants.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## narad

gunshow86de said:


>




I'm miffed the green chameleon one didn't get a proper handling.


----------



## diagrammatiks

brandonwall said:


> Yep! BKP and Lundgren make them to our slants.



the pickups aren't part of the mold right? are custom pickup configurations possible?


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> I'm miffed the green chameleon one didn't get a proper handling.



I know it's not the H, but this is still one of the best showcases of that Chameleon. Such a cool finish, I'd definitely consider it for a future order again.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> I know it's not the H, but this is still one of the best showcases of that Chameleon. Such a cool finish, I'd definitely consider it for a future order again.




Ya that almost put me over the threshold. If only they could just make it look that green all the time...I feel this is the best angle possible


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Ya that almost put me over the threshold. If only they could just make it look that green all the time...I feel this is the best angle possible



In person it definitely hangs around the green shade, but the blue is more photogenic.


----------



## Bassies7string

gunshow86de said:


>



Hold up, is that green one a raw finish?? That with a trem is really close to what I have in mind!


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> the pickups aren't part of the mold right? are custom pickup configurations possible?



They are indeed not a part of the mould. Custom configurations (HSH, HSS, etc. instead of the normal HH) are indeed available but custom routes are not available at the moment.


----------



## diagrammatiks

brandonwall said:


> They are indeed not a part of the mould. Custom configurations (HSH, HSS, etc. instead of the normal HH) are indeed available but custom routes are not available at the moment.



so you guys have one template for like hh, hss, and stuff?

if I wanted 5 single coils like a prs 513 you couldn't do that?


----------



## brandonwall

diagrammatiks said:


> so you guys have one template for like hh, hss, and stuff?
> 
> if I wanted 5 single coils like a prs 513 you couldn't do that?



On the first question, you're right. We have routing templates for what I'd call the more "traditional" pickup layouts. If you wanted to do something a little more unique, like five singles, it's not necessarily out of the question, but we'd want to sit down and make sure that we understand your vision for the guitar and talk through the specifics to ensure that it's something that we want to potentially do on a semi-regular basis. We try to make sure that anything we put out into a build, aside from really crazy one-offs, is something that we would feel comfortable offering again.


----------



## StevenC

brandonwall said:


> On the first question, you're right. We have routing templates for what I'd call the more "traditional" pickup layouts. If you wanted to do something a little more unique, like five singles, it's not necessarily out of the question, but we'd want to sit down and make sure that we understand your vision for the guitar and talk through the specifics to ensure that it's something that we want to potentially do on a semi-regular basis. We try to make sure that anything we put out into a build, aside from really crazy one-offs, is something that we would feel comfortable offering again.


Do you guys have a SSS route for the headless 8?


----------



## brandonwall

StevenC said:


> Do you guys have a SSS route for the headless 8?



I'm 99% sure we do, but in the event that we don't, it's something we'd definitely do and make available to the general public.


----------



## Forkface

brandonwall said:


> but we'd want to sit down and make sure that we understand your vision for the guitar and talk through the specifics to ensure that it's something that we want to potentially do on a semi-regular basis.


translation: we wanna talk to you before to make sure you're not insane.


----------



## brandonwall

Forkface said:


> translation: we wanna talk to you before to make sure you're not insane.



Nah, we're fine with insanity as long as it's reasonable. 

It's more of a matter of making sure everyone is on the same page and that we can come up with something reasonable with regard to price, reproducibility, and how it fits in our workflows. One of the quickest ways we can derail general production is to go into a custom scenario without a fully baked plan and dedicated time for Ferdi and/or Erik to be involved.


----------



## Bassies7string

Bassies7string said:


> Hold up, is that green one a raw finish?? That with a trem is really close to what I have in mind!


@brandonwall, could you please confirm this? It would be awesome if this is true!


----------



## brandonwall

Bassies7string said:


> @brandonwall, could you please confirm this? It would be awesome if this is true!



Hey, dude, are you talking about the one that appears around the 3:32 mark? If so, that is indeed our Bright Green Raw color: https://aristidesinstruments.com/gallery/070r-bright-green


----------



## profwoot

Sorry if this has been discussed already, but anybody know what the 12th fret logo on the H/0 series is about? Extremely stylized "H O" perhaps? "S" with a diacritic above it?


----------



## brandonwall

profwoot said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already, but anybody know what the 12th fret logo on the H/0 series is about? Extremely stylized "H O" perhaps? "S" with a diacritic above it?



Just our engineer putting a twist on writing H/0.


----------



## profwoot

brandonwall said:


> Just our engineer putting a twist on writing H/0.



Tight thanks. It does look cool, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## brandonwall

profwoot said:


> Tight thanks. It does look cool, just wanted to make sure.



It's definitely NOT a secret language that helps you summon the ghosts of famous guitarists...


----------



## profwoot

While you're here, mind explaining the zeros and slashes? I've been assuming H/0 is just headless + a zero like all the other models have. Any story behind all the zeros?

(don't get me wrong, they've gotta be named something and you guys do a better job than a lot of companies; I just like to know the origins of things)


----------



## brandonwall

profwoot said:


> While you're here, mind explaining the zeros and slashes? I've been assuming H/0 is just headless + a zero like all the other models have. Any story behind all the zeros?
> 
> (don't get me wrong, they've gotta be named something and you guys do a better job than a lot of companies; I just like to know the origins of things)



Great question! Honestly, the slash is mostly stylistic and the zero is a throwback to the 0 Series (010, 020, etc.). We knew we wanted an H in the model name, much like with the T/0, so we took what we started with the T/0 and just expanded it to include the string number as well (H/06, H/07, H/08).


----------



## Bassies7string

brandonwall said:


> Hey, dude, are you talking about the one that appears around the 3:32 mark? If so, that is indeed our Bright Green Raw color: https://aristidesinstruments.com/gallery/070r-bright-green


Thanks for clarifying Any chance that there will be a dark green raw in the near future?


----------



## brandonwall

Bassies7string said:


> Thanks for clarifying Any chance that there will be a dark green raw in the near future?



There's a darker version in testing right now, but I'm honestly not sure what the final outcome will be.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Another neat color is the gold rawtone. I’ve got one in the works. It may or may not have a certain luxury brand logo on it


----------



## mbardu

Hey folks. Didn't think to check the last time I tried one. 

Is it easy / normal to change the strap buttons on an Aristides?


----------



## SpaceDock

mbardu said:


> Hey folks. Didn't think to check the last time I tried one.
> 
> Is it easy / normal to change the strap buttons on an Aristides?



I saw one on Reverb that they cracked by using the strap lock screw. I guess the arium doesn’t compress like wood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I neeeeed it


----------



## MetalDaze

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Another neat color is the gold rawtone. I’ve got one in the works. It may or may not have a certain luxury brand logo on it



Trump?


----------



## 73647k

KnightBrolaire said:


> I neeeeed it



Right? I was actually kind of bummed when I learned they don't offer custom inlays on their multi scale boards - this is exactly what I had in mind  Schecter's version of this on the Merrow signature looks badass. Can't wait to see this one finished


----------



## brandonwall

73647k said:


> Right? I was actually kind of bummed when I learned they don't offer custom inlays on their multi scale boards - this is exactly what I had in mind  Schecter's version of this on the Merrow signature looks badass. Can't wait to see this one finished



Hey, dude, I'm not sure if you're referencing Aristides in that statement, but we offer custom inlays on every model we produce.


----------



## Spicypickles

I think back on page 40 or so I mentioned it but I’ll say it again. I love the fact that multiple Aristides are referred to as ‘tiddies. Pretty awesome.


----------



## DC23

Any pics of the gold raw tone? I didn't see it listed on the gallery page.


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I neeeeed it


Merrow is leaving Schecter?


----------



## 73647k

brandonwall said:


> Hey, dude, I'm not sure if you're referencing Aristides in that statement, but we offer custom inlays on every model we produce.



Shit my bad. My memory sucks and I don't have the email chain anymore. Maybe it was the logo on the first fret that you told me couldn't be removed (only blacked out)


----------



## brandonwall

73647k said:


> Shit my bad. My memory sucks and I don't have the email chain anymore. Maybe it was the logo on the first fret that you told me couldn't be removed (only blacked out)



No worries, brother! Yeah, the A is routed into all of the multiscale boards before they arrive here. The two easiest options for getting rid of it are to fill it in with black epoxy on a Dark Richlite board (you'll still see it when you get super close, but it's essentially hidden from a distance) or route an inlay on the first fret that encompasses the A.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

MetalDaze said:


> Trump?



no Gucci. They are not allowed to post pictures of it

I will when it’s in my hands


----------



## Thrashman

mbardu said:


> Hey folks. Didn't think to check the last time I tried one.
> 
> Is it easy / normal to change the strap buttons on an Aristides?


Super easy. Unscrew and screw in the new ones.


----------



## mbardu

Thrashman said:


> Super easy. Unscrew and screw in the new ones.



Hardly an inconvenience?
I guess that works easily if you are using exactly the same screws- I was more specifically concerned about cases where you need to use slightly bigger or smaller screws. 
With wood you would just enlarge or fill...but not sure what happens with Arium. As someone said above, it may crack but there's little info to be found...


----------



## brandonwall

mbardu said:


> Hardly an inconvenience?
> I guess that works easily if you are using exactly the same screws- I was more specifically concerned about cases where you need to use slightly bigger or smaller screws.
> With wood you would just enlarge or fill...but not sure what happens with Arium. As someone said above, it may crack but there's little info to be found...



In the case of slightly bigger, you're likely going to be just fine. In the event that you want to use smaller screws, I'd advise filling in the hole with epoxy or superglue with as high of a bonding strength as possible.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Matt Heafy got on the H/0 wagon, didn't take him too long .


----------



## Hollowway

I know the idea is that Arium is impervious to temperature, but realistically what extremes can it handle? I’d like to take my guitar and leave it at work, but the AC and heat doesn’t go on there at night, so it could get down to freezing or up to 100 (F) depending on the season. Is it realistic to expect it to handle that? I don’t want to ruin an expensive guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> I know the idea is that Arium is impervious to temperature, but realistically what extremes can it handle? I’d like to take my guitar and leave it at work, but the AC and heat doesn’t go on there at night, so it could get down to freezing or up to 100 (F) depending on the season. Is it realistic to expect it to handle that? I don’t want to ruin an expensive guitar.



It's just fancy particle board wrapped around fancy styrofoam. It'll expand and contract with hot and cold, like pretty much every material on this planet.

These have truss rods for a reason.

Guitars made the old fashioned way will usually be just fine in that scenario.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just fancy particle board wrapped around fancy styrofoam. It'll expand and contract with hot and cold, like pretty much every material on this planet.
> 
> These have truss rods for a reason.
> 
> Guitars made the old fashioned way will usually be just fine in that scenario.


Ok, cool. In that case, I may just take a regular guitar and deem it the work axe. My thinking is that I can play a little on my lunch hour, but I don’t want to schlep it back and forth every day.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just fancy particle board wrapped around fancy styrofoam. It'll expand and contract with hot and cold, like pretty much every material on this planet.
> 
> These have truss rods for a reason.
> 
> Guitars made the old fashioned way will usually be just fine in that scenario.



Yea, I feel like it's worth emphasizing the difference between ~"maybe a little bit better than average" vs. "impervious to" the various environment changes in temperature and humidity.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Yea, I feel like it's worth emphasizing the difference between ~"maybe a little bit better than average" vs. "impervious to" the various environment changes in temperature and humidity.


Yeah, I’m just always paranoid about temperature changes with wood guitars, as I hear these horror stories about warping necks, etc. I’d the arium is a safer alternative, I’ll take that. Same thing with carbon fiber acoustics - ostensibly you don’t have to worry about weather with those at all.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just fancy particle board wrapped around fancy styrofoam. It'll expand and contract with hot and cold, like pretty much every material on this planet.



I won't pretend to know anything about material science or the specific materials used by Aristides...

...but while everything expands and contracts,, different materials do it at different rates. In addition to temperature swings, humidity swings can also cause issues with wood guitars which Aristides should be impervious to, if I understand correctly.



> These have truss rods for a reason.



Genuine question (not trying to come across like an ass...), but a truss rod is also useful for changing fretboard relief based on a player's preference, too, not just for "correcting" seasonal changes, no?

[Edit: looks like there were additional posts since I started writing this one...sorry if I'm repeating what's already been said]


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> I won't pretend to know anything about material science or the specific materials used by Aristides...
> 
> ...but while everything expands and contracts,, different materials do it at different rates. In addition to temperature swings, humidity swings can also cause issues with wood guitars which Aristides should be impervious to, if I understand correctly.



See @narad's comment above, "impervious" is something of a stretch. 

Guitars get shipped across the globe, toured from one side of the world to another, etc. Normal variances in temperature and humidity are usually just fine, at least as far as doing damage goes. 

I doubt he's thinking of bringing a pre-war Martin or 18" archtop, probably just a cheaper factory made solid body with a hard finish. 

That's the thing, very little wood is exposed on your average guitar. Once a hard finish is applied, unless the thing is submerged in water or you out a blow drier to it, ambient conditions aren't going to be too deadly.



> Genuine question (not trying to come across like an ass...), but a truss rod is also useful for changing fretboard relief based on a player's preference, too, not just for "correcting" seasonal changes, no?



Both, but the point stands, these things will expand and contract, multiple owners have said as such in this very thread. 

Again, there's a difference between potentially being a little more hardy and being "impervious".


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> See @narad's comment above, "impervious" is something of a stretch.
> 
> Guitars get shipped across the globe, toured from one side of the world to another, etc. Normal variances in temperature and humidity are usually just fine, at least as far as doing damage goes.
> 
> I doubt he's thinking of bringing a pre-war Martin or 18" archtop, probably just a cheaper factory made solid body with a hard finish.
> 
> That's the thing, very little wood is exposed on your average guitar. Once a hard finish is applied, unless the thing is submerged in water or you out a blow drier to it, ambient conditions aren't going to be too deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Both, but the point stands, these things will expand and contract, multiple owners have said as such in this very thread.
> 
> Again, there's a difference between potentially being a little more hardy and being "impervious".


What about a full aluminum guitar from Electrical Guitar Company?
https://www.electricalguitarcompany.com/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> What about a full aluminum guitar from Electrical Guitar Company?
> https://www.electricalguitarcompany.com/



What about it? 

I've worked on and owned aluminum neck'd Kramers and composite neck'd Modulus and Moses stuff, and it'll all move to some degree based on temperature.


----------



## ikarus

MaxOfMetal said:


> Both, but the point stands, these things will expand and contract, multiple owners have said as such in this very thread.



As a owner of two Aristides I can confirm this.


----------



## brandonwall

Our materials definitely aren't impervious to changes in climate. From my personal experience, I can tell you that it seems like it takes more drastic swings in climate to cause movement and the movement distance is typically less than most of my wood guitars, but movement does still indeed occur.


----------



## Vyn

Does anyone know of or have any clips of Aristides with more standard/tradtional pickups (EMG 81/85, SD JB/59, Custom 5s, Distortions, Dimarzio Evolutions/Tone Zones/Air Norton/D'Activators etc)? Trying to get a reference for what these sound like however I fucking hate the tones people are getting with Fishmans/BKPs.


----------



## Albake21

Vyn said:


> Does anyone know of or have any clips of Aristides with more standard/tradtional pickups (EMG 81/85, SD JB/59, Custom 5s, Distortions, Dimarzio Evolutions/Tone Zones/Air Norton/D'Activators etc)? Trying to get a reference for what these sound like however I fucking hate the tones people are getting with Fishmans/BKPs.


Just go to YouTube and type in Aristides and EMG, there's a few decent on there. I'm sure you could find SD and Dimarzio there too.


----------



## Jonathan20022

They tend to hold longer than other guitars but they still move like any other guitar.

I find that people don't tend to notice or care about their necks shifting in any reasonable amounts on a spectrum. My floyd posts aren't turning, and neither is the locked nut on my Floyd 060. So if I take a ruler and check my action weekly, 1.0mm -> 1.2mm is insignificant enough that I won't even feel that there was a shift in my neck. But by the time it hits 1.5mm - 2.0mm I can definitely feel the difference, so I just take my truss rod adjustment tool of choice and set the relief back to where it was.

People who generally don't do their setups can go months without adjusting their truss rod, so I don't believe most people are super perceptive to setup preferences like that without literally checking with a ruler if there was a change or not.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Jonathan20022 said:


> They tend to hold longer than other guitars but they still move like any other guitar.
> 
> I find that people don't tend to notice or care about their necks shifting in any reasonable amounts on a spectrum. My floyd posts aren't turning, and neither is the locked nut on my Floyd 060. So if I take a ruler and check my action weekly, 1.0mm -> 1.2mm is insignificant enough that I won't even feel that there was a shift in my neck. But by the time it hits 1.5mm - 2.0mm I can definitely feel the difference, so I just take my truss rod adjustment tool of choice and set the relief back to where it was.
> 
> People who generally don't do their setups can go months without adjusting their truss rod, so I don't believe most people are super perceptive to setup preferences like that without literally checking with a ruler if there was a change or not.



sometimes people play with sky high action and they'll never notice either.


----------



## Jonathan20022

diagrammatiks said:


> sometimes people play with sky high action and they'll never notice either.



Yeah absolutely, to me it's only more noticeable when my neck shifts due to how low I like my action.

If the neck straightens out more, it develops buzz really quickly. If the neck has more relief over time, I'll eventually feel the difference in action.

But yeah I had a buddy who didn't realize it until I pointed it out how much relief his neck had. I can see why though, the change is so gradual that you just mentally adjust to the changes and adapt, some people just have a very high tolerance point


----------



## groverj3

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah absolutely, to me it's only more noticeable when my neck shifts due to how low I like my action.
> 
> If the neck straightens out more, it develops buzz really quickly. If the neck has more relief over time, I'll eventually feel the difference in action.
> 
> But yeah I had a buddy who didn't realize it until I pointed it out how much relief his neck had. I can see why though, the change is so gradual that you just mentally adjust to the changes and adapt, some people just have a very high tolerance point


Yeah, I tend to set my necks straighter than most by default and it exacerbates buzz issues. Not no relief, just less than spec. I have to remind myself every time I touch them that when I eventually complain about buzz that I've brought this on myself.


----------



## Spicypickles

I feel that. I set my action low as balls, and with just enough relief that it buzzes when I play it, but it doesn’t come through the amp. As soon as I hear it I make the change, but going the other way I’ll get some pretty high action and I don’t notice for a while


----------



## Hollowway

My main concern with temperature changes is not that I might have to adjust my truss rod, etc. It's that it will warp the neck, or otherwise ruin the guitar. I see all this information about how it's important to keep the guitars around 72 degrees F, etc. Which makes me super paranoid. But I've had guitars for ages, and never had one (knock on wood) go south on me because it got cold or hot in the house.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> My main concern with temperature changes is not that I might have to adjust my truss rod, etc. It's that it will warp the neck, or otherwise ruin the guitar. I see all this information about how it's important to keep the guitars around 72 degrees F, etc. Which makes me super paranoid. But I've had guitars for ages, and never had one (knock on wood) go south on me because it got cold or hot in the house.



There's little rhyme or reason as to why some necks just tend to warp, its just something inherent in some pieces of wood. If it wants to warp, it's gonna warp, and not because the guitar was in a 74 degree room for a minute. 

But hey, if you just want an excuse to buy an Aristides, just say it.


----------



## jco5055

random thought: What's everyone's opinion on Dome vs O-Rings? I've always opted for O-Rings on my builds for no real reason other than it being more unique I guess, but since I don't have any guitars with them currently I can't direct compare. Which do you feel is better for volume swells/other similar forms of manipulation?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> random thought: What's everyone's opinion on Dome vs O-Rings? I've always opted for O-Rings on my builds for no real reason other than it being more unique I guess, but since I don't have any guitars with them currently I can't direct compare. Which do you feel is better for volume swells/other similar forms of manipulation?


o rings are easier to grip ime. knurled domes are fine too though. It's all user preference


----------



## Jonathan20022

jco5055 said:


> random thought: What's everyone's opinion on Dome vs O-Rings? I've always opted for O-Rings on my builds for no real reason other than it being more unique I guess, but since I don't have any guitars with them currently I can't direct compare. Which do you feel is better for volume swells/other similar forms of manipulation?



I personally was not a fan of o-rings, I ordered them on my last two Aristides and didn't like the feel of them. Replaced them with Q-Parts Dome Knobs and the added weight + look is significantly more appealing IMO.

The knob shouldn't play a large part in how the swells feel, that's mostly going to be the turn rate of the pot itself, how smooth it's actuation is etc. I'd say the O-Ring knobs are more functional for that purpose if you prefer grip, but not by much against curled knobs.



Hollowway said:


> My main concern with temperature changes is not that I might have to adjust my truss rod, etc. It's that it will warp the neck, or otherwise ruin the guitar. I see all this information about how it's important to keep the guitars around 72 degrees F, etc. Which makes me super paranoid. But I've had guitars for ages, and never had one (knock on wood) go south on me because it got cold or hot in the house.



I've had mine in varying states, and humidity/weather conditions. My oldest Aristides has held true, as has all my long term wood guitars.

My RG550 went from Waterloo Canada, to FL, the neck went to Washington for a refret, and now it's sitting next to me in MD. The neck is perfectly straight from a recent setup and it's maybe a few weeks older than me (91 Build), guitars are pretty resilient so long as there isn't negligence involved you should be fine.

In your case, if you just want a noodle guitar at work. I would personally just buy a beater cheap Ibanez or anything that doesn't cost you much at all.


----------



## jephjacques

Hollowway said:


> My main concern with temperature changes is not that I might have to adjust my truss rod, etc. It's that it will warp the neck, or otherwise ruin the guitar. I see all this information about how it's important to keep the guitars around 72 degrees F, etc. Which makes me super paranoid. But I've had guitars for ages, and never had one (knock on wood) go south on me because it got cold or hot in the house.



Halifax is one of the worst places in the world for guitars, climate wise, and I've never had a neck warp on me even though I have to adjust the truss rods in my wood guitars every six friggin weeks 

I've been watching a lot of acoustic guitar repair videos on youtube and it's really hammered home how tough electrics really are. Even the best acoustic guitar is basically on the verge of imploding at any given time


----------



## anthonydavr

Anyone know if Aristides is planning on making a standard scale headless in the future?


----------



## jco5055

anthonydavr said:


> Anyone know if Aristides is planning on making a standard scale headless in the future?



No plans for now from what I understand, which makes sense since multiscale is the "ergo" option and that's what headless models usually try to do.


----------



## A-Branger

anthonydavr said:


> Anyone know if Aristides is planning on making a standard scale headless in the future?


honestly a 1" fan difference is very negligible. (feel wise as for in frets orientation compared to a regular scale, not talking about string tension feel)

a 2" muliscale fan would feel like a multiscale(on the extreme ends), a 1" fan feels like a regular scale guitar


----------



## anthonydavr

A-Branger said:


> honestly a 1" fan difference is very negligible. (feel wise as for in frets orientation compared to a regular scale, not talking about string tension feel)
> 
> a 2" muliscale fan would feel like a multiscale(on the extreme ends), a 1" fan feels like a regular scale guitar



Yeah. I probably just need to be more flexible. Playing stretchy Holdsworth chords on my Strandberg seems more difficult than playing them on my Ibanez RG. 

I'm probably going to get a H/0 regardless, they seem awesome.


----------



## jephjacques

Strandbergs also have big chunky necks compared to Aristides, I'd wager long stretches would feel easier on a H/0.


----------



## A-Branger

whatever big strech you think its would be too hard on a mltiscale, try it on your current guitar but one fret lower. IF you can do the big chord on one fret lower position, then you should be laughing on a 1" multiscale


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Multiscale ERG have spoiled me for guitars. Love 'em, dont wanna play straight scale ERGs anymore.


----------



## Thaeon

jephjacques said:


> Halifax is one of the worst places in the world for guitars, climate wise, and I've never had a neck warp on me even though I have to adjust the truss rods in my wood guitars every six friggin weeks
> 
> I've been watching a lot of acoustic guitar repair videos on youtube and it's really hammered home how tough electrics really are. Even the best acoustic guitar is basically on the verge of imploding at any given time



Solidbody guitars are basically a fairly useful melee weapon if you were included to use one as such. Baseball bats are much thinner in places and are used to not just stop the momentum another object, but immediately reverse it with enough force to make it travel both higher and farther than the initial force. You can smack dents into a car with one. Your guitar is no less durable than an ash bat. Particularly the neck, since its generally a denser, tighter grain.



A-Branger said:


> honestly a 1" fan difference is very negligible. (feel wise as for in frets orientation compared to a regular scale, not talking about string tension feel)
> 
> a 2" muliscale fan would feel like a multiscale(on the extreme ends), a 1" fan feels like a regular scale guitar



A 1" fan from the player perspective is basically not a fan at all.



ResistentialAssultSquadron said:


> Multiscale ERG have spoiled me for guitars. Love 'em, dont wanna play straight scale ERGs anymore.



I mostly don't want to play other guitars, regardless of ERG or not. I want a 6 string Oni Essi now. I only want other stuff because of some other kind of function. Like a hollowbody or a headless.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jephjacques said:


> Strandbergs also have big chunky necks compared to Aristides, I'd wager long stretches would feel easier on a H/0.


The only Strandberg neck even vaguely close to an Aristides neck is the IPNP profile and even then it's still chunkier. The endurneck is a fucking 2x4 compared to the neck of my 070.


----------



## SpaceDock

I am wondering if the raw series paint job is capable of being polished and lose the matte finish from playwear?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

SpaceDock said:


> I am wondering if the raw series paint job is capable of being polished and lose the matte finish from playwear?



there’s no paint. It’s dyed


----------



## narad

Thaeon said:


> I mostly don't want to play other guitars, regardless of ERG or not. I want a 6 string Oni Essi now. I only want other stuff because of some other kind of function. Like a hollowbody or a headless.



We need to get Dan to make a headless (/hollowbody)


----------



## SpaceDock

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> there’s no paint. It’s dyed



Sure, but does play wear it down to a polish? Curious if anyone has even owned one that long.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

SpaceDock said:


> Sure, but does play wear it down to a polish? Curious if anyone has even owned one that long.


Not sure but hit me up in like a year ha. My raw gets shipped in 2 weeks


----------



## Thaeon

narad said:


> We need to get Dan to make a headless (/hollowbody)




Only reason he doesn’t is he doesn’t like the available hardware for headless. Which in Dan’s case, means he’d probably need to design something and build it himself. That’s something he’d need to have some extra time for. He needs to charge more honestly. He doesn’t charge enough for what he does.

I think I’ve seen hollow body designs of his in the past somewhere in a CAD image. I haven’t asked about one because I know it’s more work for him. Scared of the price even though I know it will be more that reasonable.


----------



## narad

Whoaaaa this is cool







I wrote Pascal maybe 5 years ago about doing a custom flake color with this pigment on black base. Maybe they finally nailed it enough:


----------



## ikarus

narad said:


> I wrote Pascal maybe 5 years ago about doing a custom flake color with this pigment on black base. Maybe they finally nailed it enough:



Off topic but what exactly is this object and why does it have this form? I have it seen several times when people talk about a colour. Is it kind of an industry standard for presenting colour samples?


----------



## narad

ikarus said:


> Off topic but what exactly is this object and why does it have this form? I have it seen several times when people talk about a colour. Is it kind of an industry standard for presenting colour samples?



Ha, you'd have to ask someone else but I feel the same. I've seen the same shell shape used by different paint manufacturers, but I don't know who came up with it and if there's some objective reason why it's "the shape" or if just one person thought it had enough curves. I think a lot of people do fancy paints on model/RC cars and it has that sort of shape to it, so I wouldn't be surprised if it has some basis in that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ikarus said:


> Off topic but what exactly is this object and why does it have this form? I have it seen several times when people talk about a colour. Is it kind of an industry standard for presenting colour samples?


It's a stand-in for cars, and it's an easy/affordable way to show off paint schemes on a small scale rather than painting a full car. Most guitar painting ideas originate from the automotive painting industry. They have a long intertwined history dating back to the 50s/60s.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## jephjacques

SpaceDock said:


> Sure, but does play wear it down to a polish? Curious if anyone has even owned one that long.



I've got a couple Raw series guitars and I can't imagine wearing down the finish to a gloss. Raw arium feels way more durable than a coat of paint, and it's got a relatively toothy "brushed" texture. If it's even possible, it would take thousands of hours of play time. My 080r has hundreds of hours on it and still looks brand new.


----------



## ikarus

jephjacques said:


> it's got a relatively toothy "brushed" texture.



Sometimes this bothers me about my Raws...


----------



## Furtive Glance

ikarus said:


> Off topic but what exactly is this object and why does it have this form? I have it seen several times when people talk about a colour. Is it kind of an industry standard for presenting colour samples?





narad said:


> Ha, you'd have to ask someone else but I feel the same. I've seen the same shell shape used by different paint manufacturers, but I don't know who came up with it and if there's some objective reason why it's "the shape" or if just one person thought it had enough curves. I think a lot of people do fancy paints on model/RC cars and it has that sort of shape to it, so I wouldn't be surprised if it has some basis in that.





KnightBrolaire said:


> It's a stand-in for cars, and it's an easy/affordable way to show off paint schemes on a small scale rather than painting a full car. Most guitar painting ideas originate from the automotive painting industry. They have a long intertwined history dating back to the 50s/60s.



Fun fact of the day: They're known as "Speedforms" in the automotive industry. Rolls-Royce has 2-piece ones in their dealerships where you can mix and match them to find the perfect colour combination for your $500,000 Phantom VIII.


----------



## narad

Ths one looks amazing too:


----------



## Flappydoodle

jephjacques said:


> I've got a couple Raw series guitars and I can't imagine wearing down the finish to a gloss. Raw arium feels way more durable than a coat of paint, and it's got a relatively toothy "brushed" texture. If it's even possible, it would take thousands of hours of play time. My 080r has hundreds of hours on it and still looks brand new.



Same. My 060R has plenty of play and there's no sort of glossing or changing of the texture

And FWIW, I love that "brushed" texture


----------



## Avedas

I'm getting increasingly arium-curious with these H/07s. Not sure about the trem though. It looks interesting but I'll have to see some more reviews first. The only 7 I had with a trem was an Ibanez j.custom and I didn't get along with that bridge at all.

And of course the choice of painted or raw.


----------



## narad

I'm not sure I can really afford an order at the moment so naturally my photoshops are of the most premium finish 










The black is obviously pretty hacky and you kinda have to take a step back and look at it. I'm sold on 070 HSS though.


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> I'm not sure I can really afford an order at the moment so naturally my photoshops are of the most premium finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black is obviously pretty hacky and you kinda have to take a step back and look at it. I'm sold on 070 HSS though.



Looks good with the black, but I assume you were just too lazy to get rid of the dots and 070 inlay


----------



## Randy

narad said:


> I'm not sure I can really afford an order at the moment so naturally my photoshops are of the most premium finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black is obviously pretty hacky and you kinda have to take a step back and look at it. I'm sold on 070 HSS though.



Reminds me of the S540-7


----------



## narad

Flappydoodle said:


> Looks good with the black, but I assume you were just too lazy to get rid of the dots and 070 inlay



Oh yea, those can fuck right off. I guess I'd still get dots of some kind but of a smaller more modern diameter.


----------



## Soya

Black Bridge and pickups kinda remind me of Captain Phasma, I dig it.


----------



## Avedas

Maybe this is a silly question, but is it possible to get Aristides to cut the backplate covering the trem springs? I always leave the backplates off my guitars so I have easy access to the springs, but with an Aristides that would also expose the wiring, which I wouldn't want to do.


----------



## brandonwall

Avedas said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but is it possible to get Aristides to cut the backplate covering the trem springs? I always leave the backplates off my guitars so I have easy access to the springs, but with an Aristides that would also expose the wiring, which I wouldn't want to do.



We're looking into better ways of making this possible, but in the interim, we do offer the Schaller SureClaw.


----------



## Avedas

This is right up my alley. Never realized how good satin chameleon looks, especially on the headless body. I hope we get to see more chameleon color combos at some point, but rose/gold is really cool.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Sureclaw is the most elegant and convenient solution to trem equipped Aristides IMO. I have Sureclaws installed on all of mine, and got two installed from the factory. Easy Allen Key access, and I actually flip between tunings on my guitars very easily with it.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> This is right up my alley. Never realized how good satin chameleon looks, especially on the headless body. I hope we get to see more chameleon color combos at some point, but rose/gold is really cool.



I think it photographs well but I'd check some vids of it before throwing down. I don't feel like the in-the-room effect is very good.



Jonathan20022 said:


> The Sureclaw is the most elegant and convenient solution to trem equipped Aristides IMO. I have Sureclaws installed on all of mine, and got two installed from the factory. Easy Allen Key access, and I actually flip between tunings on my guitars very easily with it.



Do you have any vids with that guitar? That's another where it looks really great in photos, but I have more faith in this one looking cool in person too.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> I think it photographs well but I'd check some vids of it before throwing down. I don't feel like the in-the-room effect is very good.


Hmm, it is suspiciously hard to find a high quality video of satin chameleon. You may be on to something there.


----------



## brandonwall

Avedas said:


> Hmm, it is suspiciously hard to find a high quality video of satin chameleon. You may be on to something there.



I would chalk some of that up to people not having the equipment, but I'd say the color shifts are definitely as vibrant as in our photos and videos (someone recently bumped the Blorange 080S video in AA and reminded me of the crazy shift). With that being said, you're not likely to see super crazy color shifts during general use because you're not actively trying to change light and angle. Also, speaking specifically to Blue/Green Chameleon, those two colors are pretty close to each other on the color wheel, so it's a much more subtle chameleon effect if that makes sense.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> I think it photographs well but I'd check some vids of it before throwing down. I don't feel like the in-the-room effect is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any vids with that guitar? That's another where it looks really great in photos, but I have more faith in this one looking cool in person too.



I can film some this weekend with my camera, it's a very dynamic finish depending on the lighting. Definitely my favorite Marble for sure, here's some pics in the meantime.


----------



## ikarus

What is the hole in the backplate for?


----------



## Jonathan20022

ikarus said:


> What is the hole in the backplate for?



I mentioned above, it's access for an allen key to interact with the Sure Claw. Makes it easier for on the fly adjustment, the claw is always balanced straight and not angled, and makes it viable for trem players to adjust tuning on the fly within reason (Standard/Drop/Open).

I find it really necessary, since there are so many screws to remove when you need to make an adjustment. And I've personally found that turning the screws on an Aristides with a traditional trem claw is incredibly difficult in comparison to other guitars.


----------



## Avedas

brandonwall said:


> I would chalk some of that up to people not having the equipment, but I'd say the color shifts are definitely as vibrant as in our photos and videos (someone recently bumped the Blorange 080S video in AA and reminded me of the crazy shift). With that being said, you're not likely to see super crazy color shifts during general use because you're not actively trying to change light and angle. Also, speaking specifically to Blue/Green Chameleon, those two colors are pretty close to each other on the color wheel, so it's a much more subtle chameleon effect if that makes sense.


I wish I could see that video


----------



## Restarted

Avedas said:


> I wish I could see that video



https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Y-Z55nS7R/?igshid=z34t5k0i538g

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Y-MUWJ08R/?igshid=e1dsh0xnze7e


----------



## SpaceDock

There was a purple 070r last night on Reverb for 2k that lasted all of 30 minutes.


----------



## Avedas

Restarted said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Y-Z55nS7R/?igshid=z34t5k0i538g
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Y-MUWJ08R/?igshid=e1dsh0xnze7e


Awesome, thanks. It's probably the white balance but it gives off a cool purple vibe.


----------



## brandonwall

Avedas said:


> Awesome, thanks. It's probably the white balance but it gives off a cool purple vibe.



It's definitely very "copper" in person, if that makes sense. I'd say that's the most predominant color of that build.


----------



## darkinners

narad said:


> Ths one looks amazing too:



It looks like this now.


----------



## IAO

I’ve been going back and forth on a couple nice seven string options for a few months now. Started looking at the increasingly elusive RG2027xl, but I’d rather have a fixed bridge. Looked at some RGDs but I’m not really in love with the two-tone bevel thing or the pickups/switching. The ESP E-II M-II 7B looks nice but I don’t really need an Evertune, and I prefer passive pickups.

I was prepared to drop a bit of dosh, and hell, my wife is actually talking me _into _going big (I’m basically buying myself a 40th birthday present), and so once I was getting into the E-II pricing i started thinking: this is kinda ridiculous, you’re in Aristides territory, and an Aristides would come with cool materials, perfect stainless frets, luminlays, a hipshot bridge, and Pegasus/Sentients. All of which appeal to me more than the Ibanez or ESP specs.

And so I mentioned it to my wife. And she was like: shit yeah, get an Aristides. 

And so here I am. I think I’m going to order an 070R in the next few days or weeks. I’m just mulling over some final options.

Probably going to do something fairly straightforward: anthracite, all clean fretboard, black richlite, passive pickups.

The only real upcharge I’m mulling over is pickups and switching. I like versatility and good clean tones in the neck/middle position, which has me leaning to the Pegasus/Sentient set (doesn’t hurt that it’s included— I think— in the base price). The Peggy sounds decent in most demos. Maybe a little less dry and punchy than the M7s, but pretty decent.

Anyone have qualms with the Duncans in an 070? 

Is the 5 way switching on the 070 similar to the Ibanez wiring (as on the 2027xl)? Or is there a push-pull included in the default 5-way/vol/tone option?

I guess the last thing I’m working out is what string gauges to shoot for. This would be my first 26.5” scale guitar. I have a 26.75” scale 6 string tuned B-b, and it has a fairly chonky 12-68 set. That 68 on the B is dummy thicc but I have a fairly light pick attack (apparently) and it seems to slow me down a bit. 

For the seven string, I’m looking to play primarily in drop A, with occasional excursions into drop A flat, and back up to B if I need to get my Carcass on.

I’m thinking 9-62s? Or 10-64s? I honestly don’t know. Is it a pain to change the nut on yer ‘Tiddies a few years down the line— it’s just a good ol graphtech, right?

Man, I am a long-winded bastard lately. Sorry.


----------



## narad

Dutch orange -gloss- is actually very nice. Underrated finish:


----------



## Avedas

What is that extra knob?


----------



## Restarted

IAO said:


> I’ve been going back and forth on a couple nice seven string options for a few months now. Started looking at the increasingly elusive RG2027xl, but I’d rather have a fixed bridge. Looked at some RGDs but I’m not really in love with the two-tone bevel thing or the pickups/switching. The ESP E-II M-II 7B looks nice but I don’t really need an Evertune, and I prefer passive pickups.
> 
> I was prepared to drop a bit of dosh, and hell, my wife is actually talking me _into _going big (I’m basically buying myself a 40th birthday present), and so once I was getting into the E-II pricing i started thinking: this is kinda ridiculous, you’re in Aristides territory, and an Aristides would come with cool materials, perfect stainless frets, luminlays, a hipshot bridge, and Pegasus/Sentients. All of which appeal to me more than the Ibanez or ESP specs.
> 
> And so I mentioned it to my wife. And she was like: shit yeah, get an Aristides.
> 
> And so here I am. I think I’m going to order an 070R in the next few days or weeks. I’m just mulling over some final options.
> 
> Probably going to do something fairly straightforward: anthracite, all clean fretboard, black richlite, passive pickups.
> 
> The only real upcharge I’m mulling over is pickups and switching. I like versatility and good clean tones in the neck/middle position, which has me leaning to the Pegasus/Sentient set (doesn’t hurt that it’s included— I think— in the base price). The Peggy sounds decent in most demos. Maybe a little less dry and punchy than the M7s, but pretty decent.
> 
> Anyone have qualms with the Duncans in an 070?
> 
> Is the 5 way switching on the 070 similar to the Ibanez wiring (as on the 2027xl)? Or is there a push-pull included in the default 5-way/vol/tone option?
> 
> I guess the last thing I’m working out is what string gauges to shoot for. This would be my first 26.5” scale guitar. I have a 26.75” scale 6 string tuned B-b, and it has a fairly chonky 12-68 set. That 68 on the B is dummy thicc but I have a fairly light pick attack (apparently) and it seems to slow me down a bit.
> 
> For the seven string, I’m looking to play primarily in drop A, with occasional excursions into drop A flat, and back up to B if I need to get my Carcass on.
> 
> I’m thinking 9-62s? Or 10-64s? I honestly don’t know. Is it a pain to change the nut on yer ‘Tiddies a few years down the line— it’s just a good ol graphtech, right?
> 
> Man, I am a long-winded bastard lately. Sorry.



My preferred drop A gauges on a 26.5 scale are:
9 or 9.5 - 12 or 13 - 16 - 24 - 32 - 44 - 64
I think the 64 is perfect for A and B, slightly too loose for Ab but nothing is gonna work for a range of 4 semitones. And if your pick attack is not that hard, it'll do.

The default wiring is pretty versatile, especially if you're not scared of the volume and tone knobs. I believe it's 
1) Bridge
2) Bridge (full) + neck (split)
3) Bridge + neck (both full)
4) Neck split (outer coil?)
5) Neck

But you can get any wiring you want for a small upcharge.

I can't comment on the Pegasus and Sentient in Arium, but I did like the Sentient in a wood guitar. It was paired with a Nazgul though, so I never played the Pegasus. I did really enjoy the demos though. 

I can't comment on changing the nut either. Never tried, and I don't know if I will


----------



## jco5055

Avedas said:


> What is that extra knob?



Piezo.


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpm0KTKCBwI/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Man this shit is nuts.

Getting closer to putting money on the table every day. I'm thinking H/07, satin rose/gold chameleon, all black hardware, black richlite board with no inlays, black BKP Silo HH set, Hantug trem, and the Sureclaw in the back. Maybe torn between the default compound radius or a flat 20". 10 month build time is a bit of a buzzkill but I'm sure it's worth the wait.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Biden needs to give me one more stimmy.


----------



## IAO

It looks like I'm getting a little more back on my tax return than I thought I would, plus that stimmy just rolled on in. So I went for it and just sent some EUR to Pascal.

This'll be my first custom guitar order, and I'm a little nervous, but I'd only ever consider a custom build from a company with a customer service track record like Aristides. Hey, you only turn 40 once, gotta go big(ish).


----------



## Avedas

IAO said:


> It looks like I'm getting a little more back on my tax return than I thought I would, plus that stimmy just rolled on in. So I went for it and just sent some EUR to Pascal.
> 
> This'll be my first custom guitar order, and I'm a little nervous, but I'd only ever consider a custom build from a company with a customer service track record like Aristides. Hey, you only turn 40 once, gotta go big(ish).


Nice! What did you end up going with?


----------



## IAO

Avedas said:


> Nice! What did you end up going with?



I went pretty basic: 070r in anthracite, Pegasus/Sentient pickups, Hipshot hardtail, all clean black Richlite fretboard. 

I was tempted a few times with a fancy paint job, but luckily for my wallet charcoal/grey is my favorite color anyway.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I'm not sure why, but even having wanted an Aristides for years now, there's something about the H/08 that is just speaking directly to my soul recently. 

I have more practical gear items to purchase on my list, but it's getting more and more difficult to resist putting money down on one of these.


----------



## narad

This faux-flame actually worked out pretty well here:


----------



## Avedas

I like the faux flame but I don't like that it appears it needs to be a burst. Or at least I've only seen ones with a burst.


----------



## Reet

Got my finished pics a couple days ago!


----------



## profwoot

Since I'll never be able to try one before buying one: 

Is the Hantug trem more similar in function and feel to a Floyd or a vintage 2-point? A locking nut used to be the biggest clue but on a headless that would seem redundant, plus JP can presumably still do Floyd stuff on his single-locking EBMM trems so it's hard to tell anymore.


----------



## SCJR

I want to try their headless model so bad. That's beautiful.


----------



## Avedas

I've been pretty much ready to place an order for the last 2 months but I still can't decide on a finish


----------



## Restarted

Avedas said:


> I've been pretty much ready to place an order for the last 2 months but I still can't decide on a finish



I have a lot of experience in getting stuck on an Aristides finish. Which model, and raw or painted?


----------



## Hollowway

profwoot said:


> Since I'll never be able to try one before buying one:
> 
> Is the Hantug trem more similar in function and feel to a Floyd or a vintage 2-point? A locking nut used to be the biggest clue but on a headless that would seem redundant, plus JP can presumably still do Floyd stuff on his single-locking EBMM trems so it's hard to tell anymore.


Exactly my question, too. I asked a few pages back, but no response. I only know one guy who had one (Brett Beebe. I was thisclose to buying it from him, but was worried about the trem feel.) and I had him record a quick video for me, but he used it tastefully, which was useless to me.  But seriously, I want to know if it divebombs like a Floyd, or what.


----------



## Restarted

9 minute mark for the trem demo. A few dive bombs in there


----------



## Hollowway

Restarted said:


> 9 minute mark for the trem demo. A few dive bombs in there



Asked and answered! Now I really want one!


----------



## Avedas

Restarted said:


> I have a lot of experience in getting stuck on an Aristides finish. Which model, and raw or painted?


H/07, trem, painted for sure. I love the idea of Raw but the only color I really dig is the black which isn't the aesthetic I'd want on this. Black hardware, black richlite board, no inlays, HH with black BKPs.

After that I dunno. I quite like the rose gold chameleon in satin, but they just posted one in gloss the other day which I thought was a bit meh for my tastes so now I'm back on the fence again. I'd be super stoked to have a satin chameleon finish, but I'm not completely sold on their stock colors and I'm not sure what would colors would even look best regardless. I prefer cool colors over warm colors typically, so the rose gold was a bit of a standout for me.

I'm not a huge fan of the marble finishes or bursts in general, and while I like sparkles, I think it would be too garish for what I have in mind. I want something flashier than a solid color, but still understated; a modern look for an ultra-modern guitar. Maybe something metallic is the answer? Who knows lol.

This now concludes my stream of consciousness rambling.


----------



## Restarted

Avedas said:


> H/07, trem, painted for sure. I love the idea of Raw but the only color I really dig is the black which isn't the aesthetic I'd want on this. Black hardware, black richlite board, no inlays, HH with black BKPs.
> 
> After that I dunno. I quite like the rose gold chameleon in satin, but they just posted one in gloss the other day which I thought was a bit meh for my tastes so now I'm back on the fence again. I'd be super stoked to have a satin chameleon finish, but I'm not completely sold on their stock colors and I'm not sure what would colors would even look best regardless. I prefer cool colors over warm colors typically, so the rose gold was a bit of a standout for me.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the marble finishes or bursts in general, and while I like sparkles, I think it would be too garish for what I have in mind. I want something flashier than a solid color, but still understated; a modern look for an ultra-modern guitar. Maybe something metallic is the answer? Who knows lol.
> 
> This now concludes my stream of consciousness rambling.



You didn't like the blue/green chameleon satin? It waa my least favourite chameleon on their regular models. Then they posted this
https://www.instagram.com/p/CIh6EsRnZnM/?igshid=1bj9hw2lbwh3y


----------



## narad

Restarted said:


> You didn't like the blue/green chameleon satin? It waa my least favourite chameleon on their regular models. Then they posted this
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CIh6EsRnZnM/?igshid=1bj9hw2lbwh3y



It looks amazing in those stills, but I wouldn't take that as a great indication of how it actually looks when you're in your room with it. I mean, if it looked that good I'd probably put in an order immediately.


----------



## Avedas

Restarted said:


> You didn't like the blue/green chameleon satin? It waa my least favourite chameleon on their regular models. Then they posted this
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CIh6EsRnZnM/?igshid=1bj9hw2lbwh3y


That one's not bad but I already have 3 other blue/green guitars sitting next to me lol. Also you can see that guitar hanging on the wall in the Youtube video posted above and it doesn't look quite so vivid.


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUAECRTBxuf/

This is the same finish. This guy has a bunch of videos playing the guitar normally as well. I think it's comparable to the stills but it's definitely more green than anything. I do like the almost metallic sheen to it. If I went with chameleon I think I'd choose the rose/gold over blue/green after seeing this video.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> It looks amazing in those stills, but I wouldn't take that as a great indication of how it actually looks when you're in your room with it. I mean, if it looked that good I'd probably put in an order immediately.



Most stuff looks worse in photos than in person so it probably looks even better than that. (hey, I'm trying to give you an excuse to place an order! : )


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> It looks amazing in those stills, but I wouldn't take that as a great indication of how it actually looks when you're in your room with it. I mean, if it looked that good I'd probably put in an order immediately.



[[citation needed]]



I mean if you guys want it to be more vibrant, just order the gloss variant. Satin will dull the original colors of the finish.







I had this finish before and it was excellent, definitely more of the green than blue most times but not like overly dominant. Kinda how more prominent the red in the red/purple is.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

I've got an 060 on order in worn steel. Just received my first in progress photo about a week ago or so. Go with a "metal" finish!


----------



## narad

This one's weird but I gotta respect it, executed well and comes together nicely:


----------



## Flappydoodle

I was just jamming on my 060R. It's such a great guitar. Really effortless to play. It responds really nicely and sounds great.


----------



## Mathemagician

narad said:


> This one's weird but I gotta respect it, executed well and comes together nicely:



I have this gun skin in Borderlands. This looks delicious.


----------



## narad

Mathemagician said:


> I have this gun skin in Borderlands. This looks delicious.



Sadly the camo finishes are quite pricey. I may try to do something like this on an ESP, but maybe it'll be costly to do on that too.


----------



## darkinners

narad said:


> Sadly the camo finishes are quite pricey. I may try to do something like this on an ESP, but maybe it'll be costly to do on that too.



How much is the camo finsih? ESP Japan Custom Shop should be even more expensive than Aristides if I remember correctly.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> This one's weird but I gotta respect it, executed well and comes together nicely:


Wow that is weird..... I want it


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

narad said:


> This one's weird but I gotta respect it, executed well and comes together nicely:



fretboard = cereal
body = box

tasty


----------



## xzacx

Leave it to an Evertune to be the ugliest part of a cotton candy camo finished guitar.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> Leave it to an Evertune to be the ugliest part of a cotton candy camo finished guitar.



For real. It's been how many years now since they were talking about a potentially better looking v2 version? Gotta get their shit together.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Woah...! I didn’t even notice that was an Evertune on there. Last time I spoke with the Aristides guys, they couldn’t mount them on the 0X0 series. If they can put one on a 080...

Fuck I need to calm down.


----------



## narad

darkinners said:


> How much is the camo finsih? ESP Japan Custom Shop should be even more expensive than Aristides if I remember correctly.



The usual ESP refinish cost is about 170,000y, which also includes stripping it down. Not sure if camo costs more from them. I'm sure the aristides camo cost changes, but iirc, it's about the most expensive thing you can do with them, and their sparkle burst gloss might already be pretty close to the ESP refinish cost. I think you might be able to buy a whole ESP camo guitar (eII) for less than the aristides camo upcharge!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Well fuck me...

I just seem to have confirmed the the Evertune IS an option on the 080 by looking at the order form on the Aristides site. 

Let it be known that within one years time, I will have ordered and hopefully taken ownership of an Aristides 080R with an Evertune bridge. And hopefully Fishman Fluence Open Core Classics.


----------



## narad

This one was cool too, apart from the inlay:





I find it hard to justify doubling the cost of the guitar for the camo, but maybe one of these days I just need to put in some overtime. The least I can say is they do a really good job with it. I feel like I like their patterns a bit more than ESP:


----------



## Mathemagician

Captain Shoggoth said:


> fretboard = cereal
> body = box
> 
> tasty



I got cotton candy on a stick from it myself, lol. 



narad said:


> For real. It's been how many years now since they were talking about a potentially better looking v2 version? Gotta get their shit together.



Im sure the logic is why make a V2 when the V1 is selling great as-is.


----------



## Hollowway

Can they mix the colors of the raw series before it’s made? I don’t know how it’s made, but it seems it would be need to make a swirl of some sort.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ My understanding is that it's not a surface finish, it's dye/paint that is injected into the mold. The raw finish texture is due to sanding after mold solidifies iirc.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Can they mix the colors of the raw series before it’s made? I don’t know how it’s made, but it seems it would be need to make a swirl of some sort.



I feel like I heard someone ask this question here or on the FB group and the answer was no.


----------



## Guamskyy

narad said:


> This one's weird but I gotta respect it, executed well and comes together nicely:



I see they have the Aristides' "A" inlay on the 12th fret, I thought of the same thing too but I'd personally prefer the A vertical when I finally have the money to get my order in.


----------



## narad

Guamskyy said:


> I see they have the Aristides' "A" inlay on the 12th fret, I thought of the same thing too but I'd personally prefer the A vertical when I finally have the money to get my order in.



It's your choice but FWIW I think a vertical A (parallel with the frets) would look awful. You have to keep the semi-symmetry of the guitar body going.


----------



## Avedas

Guamskyy said:


> I see they have the Aristides' "A" inlay on the 12th fret, I thought of the same thing too but I'd personally prefer the A vertical when I finally have the money to get my order in.


The vertical A looks better on the first fret like what's included with the headless models IMO


----------



## brandonwall

Hey, all! Just chiming in to say that my SSO notifications are borked again (I literally only hop on SSO to interact with you guys when I get a notification), so I'm terribly sorry if I missed anyone asking a question.

I did see a question on why the price of the camo finish is so expensive and the short story is that it's a ton of taping (a day and a half for two people) and that subsequently requires us to pull two guys off of the production floor for that job.

Also, on swirling Raws, that's not really a thing we want to do at the moment. I don't want to say it's impossible, because it's not, but even the small test with did with the anthracite and pink build was a nightmare to finish.


----------



## Bassies7string

Anthracite and pink? Any pics of that?


----------



## brandonwall

Absolutely!


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> Absolutely!



Eeek, that should never be done again. Rather than swirling raws, at some you guys have to start swirling paints. Though it's hard for me to imagine a universe swirl on an aristides body.


----------



## SpaceDock

I think it looks awesome


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> Eeek, that should never be done again. Rather than swirling raws, at some you guys have to start swirling paints. Though it's hard for me to imagine a universe swirl on an aristides body.



We have.


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> We have.



WHAT is this going on now or did I miss it?


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> WHAT is this going on now or did I miss it?



As of right now, we're still testing a few things, but we've swirled a pickguard and have plans to continue experimenting with the process. I haven't asked directly, but I'm fairly certain we'd be okay with taking an order for a swirl finish or two in the near future.


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> As of right now, we're still testing a few things, but we've swirled a pickguard and have plans to continue experimenting with the process. I haven't asked directly, but I'm fairly certain we'd be okay with taking an order for a swirl finish or two in the near future.



Definitely not something I want to throw down on without seeing it, but it's very interesting to know it's in development. You guys always do top notch paint work, so I suspect the swirls would be really great.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

brandonwall said:


> Absolutely!



I'm digging the hell out of that! Black Raw is what I'm going for, but Pink Sparkle Burst is what was my top choice for painted. Pink to black bursts are a weakness of mine. I was also looking at Marble or the finish that looks like ice crystals/webs.


----------



## Thrashman

If there's one company I'd trust with a swirl just going in blind, it'd be Aristides


----------



## Bassies7string

brandonwall said:


> Absolutely!


That is actually pretty cool!


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> ...but even the small test with did with the anthracite and pink build was a nightmare to finish.


Why was it a nightmare to finish? You mean it was a nightmare to mix, etc, or do you mean it came out with voids that needed to be filled, etc? (I’m just thinking that it would be cool to pour blobs of the different colored raw material in, and get really unique patterns. But I don’t know how the process is actually done with it.)


----------



## Mathemagician

brandonwall said:


> Absolutely!



Uh oh. That looks fucking awesome. Especially with the gold and black hardware.


----------



## brandonwall

Hollowway said:


> Why was it a nightmare to finish? You mean it was a nightmare to mix, etc, or do you mean it came out with voids that needed to be filled, etc? (I’m just thinking that it would be cool to pour blobs of the different colored raw material in, and get really unique patterns. But I don’t know how the process is actually done with it.)



From what I understand, the "mixing" process wasn't a problem (or at least the problem wasn't mentioned to me), but there are definitely issues with voids and sanding.


----------



## Guamskyy

narad said:


> Eeek, that should never be done again. Rather than swirling raws, at some you guys have to start swirling paints. Though it's hard for me to imagine a universe swirl on an aristides body.



honestly surprised we haven’t seen a swirly boii finish pop up yet, but bet your ass once the first one happens, it’ll be the next sparkle/marble


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> From what I understand, the "mixing" process wasn't a problem (or at least the problem wasn't mentioned to me), but there are definitely issues with voids and sanding.



Ok, now you’re making me want one WITH voids, like a burl.  But it could look cool if they were everywhere.


----------



## narad

Guamskyy said:


> honestly surprised we haven’t seen a swirly boii finish pop up yet, but bet your ass once the first one happens, it’ll be the next sparkle/marble



Their crackles are good thought, and they haven't exploded. I think sometimes the 80s trashy finishes need to be on some 80s type shape, and the aristides shapes are so modern that things like satins, chameleons, marbles, etc., are the better fit there. Like the universe, those pyramid inlays are super tacky, but for whatever reason, it just works there for me. Not sure I'd like a tacky aristides in the same way.

Though I'd love to see something like this tried out:







Some non-trad swirl colors.


----------



## oracles

Guamskyy said:


> honestly surprised we haven’t seen a swirly boii finish pop up yet, but bet your ass once the first one happens, it’ll be the next sparkle/marble



I tried for at least 4 years to have a swirl done and was promptly shutdown every single time. I offered to cover shipping, customs, any fee that could've possibly arisen from having it swirled and it was a non-starter. It's not that no one wanted to do one yet, it was just never an option.


----------



## brandonwall

oracles said:


> I tried for at least 4 years to have a swirl done and was promptly shutdown every single time. I offered to cover shipping, customs, any fee that could've possibly arisen from having it swirled and it was a non-starter. It's not that no one wanted to do one yet, it was just never an option.



We've been that way with several things, unfortunately. As much as we might want to do some things, it's sometimes just not feasible given current production demands, the labor and capital needed to execute the idea, etc. In addition to this, sometimes it just downright feels bad to calculate actual costs and present customers with something like a 20k invoice for a single guitar just because they want something that we don't offer at the moment that would have some significant cost attached to it. Our current methodology of slowly expanding finish options that are at least tangentially rooted in current offerings definitely isn't perfect, but it typically allows us to tiptoe into new ideas without significant cost to customers or us.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Well, let it be known I would like to make an official request for binding to be an Aristides option. 

I imagine body and headstock binding may be a pain, but fretboard binding only would still be great if possible.


----------



## brandonwall

Kyle Jordan said:


> Well, let it be known I would like to make an official request for binding to be an Aristides option.
> 
> I imagine body and headstock binding may be a pain, but fretboard binding only would still be great if possible.



Faux binding is absolutely doable: https://www.instagram.com/p/CElULMYpfwd/


----------



## Flappydoodle

T/0 owners. How are you enjoying your guitars?

I’m thinking of specc’ing one out as a single humbucker riff machine with an Evertune


----------



## Xaeldaren

brandonwall said:


> Faux binding is absolutely doable: https://www.instagram.com/p/CElULMYpfwd/



That is gorgeous.


----------



## Reet

Just got this other day! I'm honeymoon phase for sure, but man does it play well. Everything about it just makes sense. I've had a 070, (which i loved) a Vader 7 and one of the older Boden OS7's. This is by far the nicest of the bunch and everything about it just makes sense. Anyone on the fence(or with concerns or questions) feel free to ask away. I'll try my best to be transparent and honest.


----------



## Avedas

How the 12-16 compound radius on a 7?


----------



## Reet

Avedas said:


> How the 12-16 compound radius on a 7?



Truthfully i'm not super sensitive to radius. I've also had quite a few 7's before this with 12-16 boards so for me this feels pretty home. I'd say it feels more flat and bends are great. 7th and bigger chords in most positions arent an issue at all.


----------



## EchelonXIII

Reet said:


> Just got this other day! I'm honeymoon phase for sure, but man does it play well. Everything about it just makes sense. I've had a 070, (which i loved) a Vader 7 and one of the older Boden OS7's. This is by far the nicest of the bunch and everything about it just makes sense. Anyone on the fence(or with concerns or questions) feel free to ask away. I'll try my best to be transparent and honest.
> View attachment 92579


Lovely guitar dude.
How are the Black Heavens treating you in terms of cleans/versatility? I'm looking at a set as well for my build


Also, I have a question regarding the future-proof-ness and interchangability of the headless line. Ari's use a quite specific 1.1" slant that as far as I can tell is highly specific to the brand. If one would want to swap out pickups for a different set, would the owner have to go through Aristides to get a new set built? Or would a Lundgren or BKP be capable of making this to a customers demand?


----------



## Reet

EchelonXIII said:


> Lovely guitar dude.
> How are the Black Heavens treating you in terms of cleans/versatility? I'm looking at a set as well for my build
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have a question regarding the future-proof-ness and interchangability of the headless line. Ari's use a quite specific 1.1" slant that as far as I can tell is highly specific to the brand. If one would want to swap out pickups for a different set, would the owner have to go through Aristides to get a new set built? Or would a Lundgren or BKP be capable of making this to a customers demand?



So far i'm enjoying them! They're very clear and touch responsive. I've seen some people say they're dark but for me they seem more on the bright side. Not harsh but they won't have an issue cutting through a dense mix. The bridge is medium hot output wise and has a nice tight lowend. To sum up the bridge: great string seperation, plenty of pleasant cutting highend and tight lows all while not being to overcompressed or saturated. The neck pickup is very 'liquidy' sounds super nice. Has a great chime on clean tones and sings on leads. To me its more of a modern scooped lead sound. Which i love because i push mids on my lead tones so this helps it not get to honky and weird. I also really enjoy the split sounds for both! Cleans are great and super dynamic and sensitive to volume knob positon.


Far as i know BKP's and Lundgren could most likely make you the pickups you wanted via custom baseplates. If i were you personally i'd hit up Brandon @ Aristides and ask him. I imagine you could go through them to make it more painless. (Or at the least get some direction)


----------



## brandonwall

Reet said:


> So far i'm enjoying them! They're very clear and touch responsive. I've seen some people say they're dark but for me they seem more on the bright side. Not harsh but they won't have an issue cutting through a dense mix. The bridge is medium hot output wise and has a nice tight lowend. To sum up the bridge: great string seperation, plenty of pleasant cutting highend and tight lows all while not being to overcompressed or saturated. The neck pickup is very 'liquidy' sounds super nice. Has a great chime on clean tones and sings on leads. To me its more of a modern scooped lead sound. Which i love because i push mids on my lead tones so this helps it not get to honky and weird. I also really enjoy the split sounds for both! Cleans are great and super dynamic and sensitive to volume knob positon.



I agree with this review of the Black Heavens. I think a lot of people call them "dark" just because they've got more bass response than the M Series and they're not quite as hot.

@EchelonXIII -- you can absolutely order replacement pickups directly through BKP or Lundgren. Not a problem whatsoever!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Nothing special or anything, just an aweeeesome looking yellow H/08 w/ trem. I saw this today in my progress photos folder and my heart skipped like 10 beats, should I go to the ER?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Nothing special or anything, just an aweeeesome looking yellow H/08 w/ trem. I saw this today in my progress photos folder and my heart skipped like 10 beats, should I go to the ER?



banana banana


----------



## Hollowway

I want one of those h/08s with trem so bad! One of you needs to buy one and decide you want to sell it. I’m still too gun shy to order a custom.


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Nothing special or anything, just an aweeeesome looking yellow H/08 w/ trem. I saw this today in my progress photos folder and my heart skipped like 10 beats, should I go to the ER?



Twin club! <3


----------



## SpaceDock

@brandonwall Do you guys ever do “in stock” guitars anymore? I used to see lots of basic models on Reverb but not in the last year. Maybe playing catch-up?


----------



## brandonwall

SpaceDock said:


> @brandonwall Do you guys ever do “in stock” guitars anymore? I used to see lots of basic models on Reverb but not in the last year. Maybe playing catch-up?



Good question! We do have in-stocks from time to time, but production demands have been so high for the past 8-9 months or so that we haven't had extra production slots to utilize. I think we'll probably have a couple in the near future (within three months or so), but if memory serves me correctly, it's one or two 060/060S builds and one or two 070S builds.


----------



## Supernaut

Reet said:


> Just got this other day! I'm honeymoon phase for sure, but man does it play well. Everything about it just makes sense. I've had a 070, (which i loved) a Vader 7 and one of the older Boden OS7's. This is by far the nicest of the bunch and everything about it just makes sense. Anyone on the fence(or with concerns or questions) feel free to ask away. I'll try my best to be transparent and honest.
> View attachment 92579



Congrats on your guitar man! That is freaking awesome, and nice colour too. It's looking like the H/06 is going to be my bucket list guitar now. I've got a Vader V6 and I love it but the urge to keep buying headless guitars is growing in me....


----------



## Reet

Supernaut said:


> Congrats on your guitar man! That is freaking awesome, and nice colour too. It's looking like the H/06 is going to be my bucket list guitar now. I've got a Vader V6 and I love it but the urge to keep buying headless guitars is growing in me....




Thanks so much! I had a Vader also and really enjoyed it! Good guitars for the money no doubt. I love the lightweight of the headless. Its nice to play for awhile without the need for back surgery instantly after lol.


----------



## EchelonXIII

I'm on the fence of getting either an 060 or H/0 with a Lilac Marble Satin finish. Blonde board, chrome hardware. This guitar would go in E or D standard, depending on the mood but I'm really doubting if I need the multiscale or not. Covered pickups also look really good on a guitar like this.


----------



## CW7

For the curious, here’s my latest addition to the Arium family. This build concept started for me in 2016. And to see it come to fruition EXACTLY as I had envisioned is nothing short of leaving me speechless. The execution is FLAWLESS in every category. If you’re on the fence on Aristides headless, don’t be. These are LEGIT. 

View media item 3849


----------



## Hollowway

CW7 said:


> For the curious, here’s my latest addition to the Arium family. This build concept started for me in 2016. And to see it come to fruition EXACTLY as I had envisioned is nothing short of leaving me speechless. The execution is FLAWLESS in every category. If you’re on the fence on Aristides headless, don’t be. These are LEGIT.
> 
> View media item 3849



damn dude, that looks great! I love the colors.


----------



## narad

That's cool, reminds me of Mirror's Edge.


----------



## narad

Has anyone routed their Aristides for an extra pickup? Curious if it's possible, or requires special care. I thought the pickup routes are done after the body comes out of the mold so it must be fairly general?


----------



## darkinners

narad said:


> Has anyone routed their Aristides for an extra pickup? Curious if it's possible, or requires special care. I thought the pickup routes are done after the body comes out of the mold so it must be fairly general?


I haven't done that but I imagine it would expose the Arium core. So probably not ideal. Maybe @brandonwall can chime in.


----------



## brandonwall

darkinners said:


> I haven't done that but I imagine it would expose the Arium core. So probably not ideal. Maybe @brandonwall can chime in.



Yeah, I wouldn't advise it, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't heavily considering it a single hum build I picked up.


----------



## Avedas

After like 3 years of deliberation I finally have an Aristides build in thanks to @brandonwall. I'll report back next year.


----------



## IAO

I got my first Dropbox pic today. Never would have guessed that seeing my name tagged to a piece of gloriously un-inlayed Richlite could feel so good!


----------



## TheUnvanquished

IAO said:


> I got my first Dropbox pic today. Never would have guessed that seeing my name tagged to a piece of gloriously un-inlayed Richlite could feel so good!



I know that feel! Got mine a little while back for my 060. Can't wait!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I’d like some help from you Aristides owners. (Aristidians? Aristicrats? The Aristide Supremacy?)

I’m agonizing over the pickups in my 080r build. So, my first question to all of you, but especially those of you who own multiple or have played multiple, how would you describe the base tone of the Aristides guitars you have? I think it was Fluff that mentioned very deep lows and I’ve read elsewhere of a kind of extended frequency range. I’m good with this, but would like to know if this is your experience as well.

Part of my troubles regarding pickups is that for the neck in particular, but general as well, I’m a big fan of single coils. The only two that I can find are the Ionizer middle and the Alumitone SC8. Neither is exactly traditional. And while I could go aftermarket with something custom from Elysian, I’d rather get this “right” from the factory if possible. MJS is out because I’m not interested in a P90. The other option is the Fluence Open Core Classics or Abasis. The Merrows and Reyes pups seem good, but not as good as the other two. I’m a bit reluctant on Fluences as outside of the Classics, most have an even worse cocked wah tone than EMGs, and they all still seem to have more compression than I’d like still.

For those of you with passives in your ‘tides, (that sounds both funny and wrong) how well do they split if you have that option? I’m interested in Lundgrens and BKPs in particular here. Something I noticed that may or may not be in my head, is that many Aristides demos with split humbuckers sound better to my ears than other guitars with split tones. There’s a particular demo of an H/07 by a YouTuber named Sergio Chong-Loo where he shows the Lundgrens in the guitar off and not only does the full neck bucker sound like one of the best neck humbuckers I’ve heard clean, but the split sounds are phenomenal as well. Easily the best demo of a split sound I’ve heard.

TL;DR

1. Do you think your Aristides has a wider frequency range than other guitars?

2. How well do your neck passives, Lundgrens and BKP in particular, split? Compared to a true single coil?

3. Should I say “fuck it” and stand outside the Lindy Fralin shop with an “8 String Single Coils Or We Riot!” sign in a likely failed attempt to get a traditional 8 string single coil production model made?


----------



## Hollowway

@Kyle Jordan contact Instrumental Pickups. They designed a 3 pickup set for Tom Drinkwater’s Oakland Axe Factory SS8s. (8 string strat) They’d be perfect for you, as the whole idea was to make an 8 string multiscale version of a strat (pickguard and all). In fact, if you do it, I may get one as well. I’d love a headless Aristides SSS with trem!


----------



## brandonwall

Kyle Jordan said:


> TL;DR
> 
> 1. Do you think your Aristides has a wider frequency range than other guitars?
> 
> 2. How well do your neck passives, Lundgrens and BKP in particular, split? Compared to a true single coil?
> 
> 3. Should I say “fuck it” and stand outside the Lindy Fralin shop with an “8 String Single Coils Or We Riot!” sign in a likely failed attempt to get a traditional 8 string single coil production model made?



Speaking specifically to pickups, I'd be pretty shocked if Lundgren couldn't make 8-string versions of their singles. I'd definitely recommend reaching out to Johan and seeing if they make something that fits your tonal wants!


----------



## jjcor

Scored this 060L from Guitar Centers used sight. After a proper setup and good cleaning its up and running smoothly. Im very very impressed with it. Definetly up there in quality. Also didnt know if Id like the color becuase GC looks like they took pics of it in a hostage room, but now I love the color that its in proper lighting. 


E50308AD-1129-4992-A186-78F6BD1B35A7 by jjcor1, on Flickr


----------



## Guamskyy

jjcor said:


> Scored this 060L from Guitar Centers used sight. After a proper setup and good cleaning its up and running smoothly. Im very very impressed with it. Definetly up there in quality. Also didnt know if Id like the color becuase GC looks like they took pics of it in a hostage room, but now I love the color that its in proper lighting.
> 
> 
> E50308AD-1129-4992-A186-78F6BD1B35A7 by jjcor1, on Flickr



omg what a find at guitar center!! I remember having that on my saved list on reverb and then someone snagged it. If you ever wanna sell it for whatever reason, please DM me


----------



## Jonathan20022

So fucking shameless 

I'm actually laughing so hard watching this, I almost want to give the dude the benefit of the doubt but it's so blatant how can you 



Kyle Jordan said:


> I’d like some help from you Aristides owners. (Aristidians? Aristicrats? The Aristide Supremacy?)
> 
> I’m agonizing over the pickups in my 080r build. So, my first question to all of you, but especially those of you who own multiple or have played multiple, how would you describe the base tone of the Aristides guitars you have? I think it was Fluff that mentioned very deep lows and I’ve read elsewhere of a kind of extended frequency range. I’m good with this, but would like to know if this is your experience as well.
> 
> Part of my troubles regarding pickups is that for the neck in particular, but general as well, I’m a big fan of single coils. The only two that I can find are the Ionizer middle and the Alumitone SC8. Neither is exactly traditional. And while I could go aftermarket with something custom from Elysian, I’d rather get this “right” from the factory if possible. MJS is out because I’m not interested in a P90. The other option is the Fluence Open Core Classics or Abasis. The Merrows and Reyes pups seem good, but not as good as the other two. I’m a bit reluctant on Fluences as outside of the Classics, most have an even worse cocked wah tone than EMGs, and they all still seem to have more compression than I’d like still.
> 
> For those of you with passives in your ‘tides, (that sounds both funny and wrong) how well do they split if you have that option? I’m interested in Lundgrens and BKPs in particular here. Something I noticed that may or may not be in my head, is that many Aristides demos with split humbuckers sound better to my ears than other guitars with split tones. There’s a particular demo of an H/07 by a YouTuber named Sergio Chong-Loo where he shows the Lundgrens in the guitar off and not only does the full neck bucker sound like one of the best neck humbuckers I’ve heard clean, but the split sounds are phenomenal as well. Easily the best demo of a split sound I’ve heard.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> 1. Do you think your Aristides has a wider frequency range than other guitars?
> 
> 2. How well do your neck passives, Lundgrens and BKP in particular, split? Compared to a true single coil?
> 
> 3. Should I say “fuck it” and stand outside the Lindy Fralin shop with an “8 String Single Coils Or We Riot!” sign in a likely failed attempt to get a traditional 8 string single coil production model made?



I wouldn't say an Aristides sounds "better" than any other guitar on a practical spectrum, they sound excellent but they're just different to my other guitars. The one unique characteristic is it's resonance, but that's more felt and heard when you're playing one in your hands than over a recording so I don't believe that translates in any demo of the sort. 

IMO, after playing an H/07 with Lundgren M7's I'm grabbing a pair to put in my 070. I've had it for ages with BKP Nailbombs, and they just felt like a higher definition version of the nailbombs to me. That sick ceramic cut, roaring low mids, and super clear top end (clearer than just about anything other than my oil city blackbirds, they achieve that clarity with lower output, while the lundgrens are super high output).


----------



## 73647k

Gonna see if they can make this one for me


----------



## CW7

Kyle Jordan said:


> I’d like some help from you Aristides owners. (Aristidians? Aristicrats? The Aristide Supremacy?)
> 
> I’m agonizing over the pickups in my 080r build. So, my first question to all of you, but especially those of you who own multiple or have played multiple, how would you describe the base tone of the Aristides guitars you have? I think it was Fluff that mentioned very deep lows and I’ve read elsewhere of a kind of extended frequency range. I’m good with this, but would like to know if this is your experience as well.
> 
> Part of my troubles regarding pickups is that for the neck in particular, but general as well, I’m a big fan of single coils. The only two that I can find are the Ionizer middle and the Alumitone SC8. Neither is exactly traditional. And while I could go aftermarket with something custom from Elysian, I’d rather get this “right” from the factory if possible. MJS is out because I’m not interested in a P90. The other option is the Fluence Open Core Classics or Abasis. The Merrows and Reyes pups seem good, but not as good as the other two. I’m a bit reluctant on Fluences as outside of the Classics, most have an even worse cocked wah tone than EMGs, and they all still seem to have more compression than I’d like still.
> 
> For those of you with passives in your ‘tides, (that sounds both funny and wrong) how well do they split if you have that option? I’m interested in Lundgrens and BKPs in particular here. Something I noticed that may or may not be in my head, is that many Aristides demos with split humbuckers sound better to my ears than other guitars with split tones. There’s a particular demo of an H/07 by a YouTuber named Sergio Chong-Loo where he shows the Lundgrens in the guitar off and not only does the full neck bucker sound like one of the best neck humbuckers I’ve heard clean, but the split sounds are phenomenal as well. Easily the best demo of a split sound I’ve heard.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> 1. Do you think your Aristides has a wider frequency range than other guitars?
> 
> 2. How well do your neck passives, Lundgrens and BKP in particular, split? Compared to a true single coil?
> 
> 3. Should I say “fuck it” and stand outside the Lindy Fralin shop with an “8 String Single Coils Or We Riot!” sign in a likely failed attempt to get a traditional 8 string single coil production model made?


I’ve owned numerous tiddies (my phone still won’t accept that is a word). I have tried the Lundgrens but not given them enough time to weigh in. I CAN tell you I have Played BKPs, namely the Jugs in an 8 and thought the splits were great. I have silos in my main 060, and those also split incredibly well. (I joke with Brandon from Aristides about doing an h/08 with all splits, as I use that a LOT). 

My current h/08 is Tosins, so I didn’t offer that as it sounds like you want passive only (I LOVE the split tones on these fwiw). 

I am still amazed on a daily basis what Aristides brings to the table. It’s almost “amplified”- like you’re hearing stuff that was taken out or muffled before. Like you took the governor off. Esoteric to a degree, I know, but maybe that relays what I’m trying to communicate. They’re musical and can be MEAN if you want them to be, but also split beautifully (I play a lot of lower gain fusion along with the more aggressive stuff, so versatility is the name of the game for me, and Aristides NAILS it).


----------



## SpaceDock

Jonathan20022 said:


> So fucking shameless
> 
> I'm actually laughing so hard watching this, I almost want to give the dude the benefit of the doubt but it's so blatant how can you
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say an Aristides sounds "better" than any other guitar on a practical spectrum, they sound excellent but they're just different to my other guitars. The one unique characteristic is it's resonance, but that's more felt and heard when you're playing one in your hands than over a recording so I don't believe that translates in any demo of the sort.
> 
> IMO, after playing an H/07 with Lundgren M7's I'm grabbing a pair to put in my 070. I've had it for ages with BKP Nailbombs, and they just felt like a higher definition version of the nailbombs to me. That sick ceramic cut, roaring low mids, and super clear top end (clearer than just about anything other than my oil city blackbirds, they achieve that clarity with lower output, while the lundgrens are super high output).




I find it so painfully dickish for a company to rip off another with such a direct copy, but also wtf is wrong with the jerk off who commissioned a custom build that’s a copy? You like the Aristides design so much, save your money.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Jonathan20022 said:


> So fucking shameless
> 
> I'm actually laughing so hard watching this, I almost want to give the dude the benefit of the doubt but it's so blatant how can you
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say an Aristides sounds "better" than any other guitar on a practical spectrum, they sound excellent but they're just different to my other guitars. The one unique characteristic is it's resonance, but that's more felt and heard when you're playing one in your hands than over a recording so I don't believe that translates in any demo of the sort.
> 
> IMO, after playing an H/07 with Lundgren M7's I'm grabbing a pair to put in my 070. I've had it for ages with BKP Nailbombs, and they just felt like a higher definition version of the nailbombs to me. That sick ceramic cut, roaring low mids, and super clear top end (clearer than just about anything other than my oil city blackbirds, they achieve that clarity with lower output, while the lundgrens are super high output).




the company sells copies of the headstock as well. Looks like they’ve been doing it for a while.


----------



## narad

The guy is also copying the logos on shit:



Man, I hate that, because you just know at some point in that instrument's life it's probably going to wind up being misrepresented to a potential buyer.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> The guy is also copying the logos on shit:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I hate that, because you just know at some point in that instrument's life it's probably going to wind up being misrepresented to a potential buyer.




This one should give you a kick


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> The guy is also copying the logos on shit:
> Man, I hate that, because you just know at some point in that instrument's life it's probably going to wind up being misrepresented to a potential buyer.



People will rationalize it. “Hey, if Aristides made a $1000 version, I wouldn’t have to pirate the design.” “I’m only doing this to see if I like this guitar. Then I’ll buy the real deal.” “What do you expect me to do if I can’t afford it.” 

And then when they don’t disclose to GC/buyer that it’s a fake, “well, it’s on them to do their research. Why am I supposed to do that for them?”


----------



## Kyle Jordan

CW7 said:


> My current h/08 is Tosins, so I didn’t offer that as it sounds like you want passive only (I LOVE the split tones on these fwiw).



Actually, the Fluence Open Core Classics, Abasis, and EMG 60-8HX are top choices. I’m just concerned that they’ll be more compressed than I’d like in the 8 string versions. 

I’ll find out soon enough. I have to be in Denver next week and while I’m there, I plan on looking at local stores for a Schecter KM-7. His signature Fluence pups should be close enough to give me an idea if the Classics will work on my 8 string. 

It’s mainly the single coil tone I’m after, but I’m slightly hesitant to go full bore with three actual singles as that limits options. Though, I’ve found out there are a fair amount more options than I thought since I posted the initial question. At least after next weekend I will hopefully know a bit more.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> This one should give you a kick




grrr


----------



## diagrammatiks

Wow they got rekt so much they took down the video. whoops.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Good news for weirdos like me:

There are actually plenty of good single coil options for 8 strings. Just not the most visible. 

Dimarzio and Lace Alumitones are available, Elysian, BKP, Seymour Duncan, and maybe Lundgren (haven’t heard back from them yet still) all have options. 

So if you’re an oddball like I am that goes from Black Metal/Thrashy F# riffing to 50’s Country/Jazz and occasional Surf, ya got options.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jjcor said:


> Scored this 060L from Guitar Centers used sight. After a proper setup and good cleaning its up and running smoothly. Im very very impressed with it. Definetly up there in quality. Also didnt know if Id like the color becuase GC looks like they took pics of it in a hostage room, but now I love the color that its in proper lighting.
> 
> 
> E50308AD-1129-4992-A186-78F6BD1B35A7 by jjcor1, on Flickr



Is that a raw finish? Which one is it? Looks killer.


----------



## jjcor

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Is that a raw finish? Which one is it? Looks killer.



No. Its an 060 with Aqua Green Satin finish. I thought it was a raw finish as well for the price I paid.


----------



## webs

Hey friends, can you help with inlay options for an H/08? I feel like maybe the centered gamma gets small/lost on the wide board. Brandon suggested offset dots so the gamma can be offset without looking strange. That makes sense but I've got a terrible eye for details on these things and I'll take any help I can get. Thoughts?

I definitely prefer #2 for the alignment.


----------



## Thrashman

webs said:


> Hey friends, can you help with inlay options for an H/08? The gamma gets a bit small/lost on the wide board (I think - maybe not) Brandon suggested offset dots so the gamma can be offset without looking strange. Any other thoughts?
> 
> I definitely prefer #2 for the alignment.



I prefer #1!


----------



## webs

Thrashman said:


> I prefer #1!


Argh, I was afraid of that. #2 seems like the way the letter _should_ be aligned, particularly with the A vertical as it is at the first fret. But the spacing on #1 is a lot friendlier.


----------



## Daniel Leu

i would absolutely go with #2, otherwise it's not going to read as a gamma symbol. you could always go with a sans-serif typeface for the symbol which would help things look more symmetrical since it's not as "italicized"-looking, and tie in with the more geometric/perfect circle of the dots.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Kyle Jordan said:


> Good news for weirdos like me:
> 
> There are actually plenty of good single coil options for 8 strings. Just not the most visible.
> 
> Dimarzio and Lace Alumitones are available, Elysian, BKP, Seymour Duncan, and maybe Lundgren (haven’t heard back from them yet still) all have options.
> 
> So if you’re an oddball like I am that goes from Black Metal/Thrashy F# riffing to 50’s Country/Jazz and occasional Surf, ya got options.




Take one for the team and have them route you for 5 single coils. And by take one for the team I mean do it for me.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Came here from Post Your GAS, asking for an Aristides configurator. Any plans for that or thoughts on it in general?


----------



## brandonwall

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Came here from Post Your GAS, asking for an Aristides configurator. Any plans for that or thoughts on it in general?



It's something we'd like to do (assuming you're talking about a visual builder and not just an order form with options), but it's tricky for a number of reasons. The biggest reason is that it's definitely not trivial to create something that closely matches how our guitars actually look in photos and in person.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

brandonwall said:


> It's something we'd like to do (assuming you're talking about a visual builder and not just an order form with options), but it's tricky for a number of reasons. The biggest reason is that it's definitely not trivial to create something that closely matches how our guitars actually look in photos and in person.


Glad to hear you guys are considering a visual builder! It is certainly not easy to replicate guitars, or any physical object with complex geometry for that example, in any sort of medium, so the wait for something even close to real life would be long but very worth it.


----------



## webs

Big thanks to @brandonwall for fantastic customer service. I had a bunch of questions and an order change (thanks to @Kyle Jordan for the single coil heads-up) and he was extraordinarily patient and helpful. 

Now I leave him alone and wait patiently!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Glad the info was useful. And yeah, Brandon is incredibly helpful. He's put up with all of my questions and harebrained ideas with aplomb.


----------



## narad

How are you guys going to have your single coil setups?


----------



## narad

btw, H/09:


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> How are you guys going to have your single coil setups?



SSS if I go ahead with it. I’ve taken the week off of thinking about the guitar because I was making myself neurotic.


----------



## cardinal

narad said:


> btw, H/09:



OMG I want this.


----------



## webs

narad said:


> How are you guys going to have your single coil setups?


HSH for mine, 5-way wiring I cribbed somewhat from the St. Vincent sig:
Bridge/Bridge+Neck/Neck/Middle/Middle+Neck outer coil

There's not room in the H/08 control cavity for a second switch (like a 3pdt for the layout I was imagining) without removing the tone control. So the switching is a bit of a compromise. And BKP 8 string singles only come in bare black so it doesn't match the white hums. But it's a fairly painless addition and I'm happy to have a single in there.


----------



## GunpointMetal

narad said:


> btw, H/09:


If this doesn't have a 30" scale on the 9th string I'm gonna be sad.


----------



## jayarpeggios

Hey, probably going to get a headless 8, but does anyone know of any video reviews of the 8 string trem? Or anyone on here have one? Wondering about how good the trem is and how far the action goes up when you dive... if you know what I mean. Can it flutter / how is the stability?

Also anyone know if the inlay color matched to the body color that you pick or do you need to request a matching color?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jayarpeggios said:


> Hey, probably going to get a headless 8, but does anyone know of any video reviews of the 8 string trem? Or anyone on here have one? Wondering about how good the trem is and how far the action goes up when you dive... if you know what I mean. Can it flutter / how is the stability?
> 
> Also anyone know if the inlay color matched to the body color that you pick or do you need to request a matching color?



Trem questions I should be able to answer in 2 weeks or so. The matching inlay is extra iirc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> btw, H/09:



For real? 

I thought the whole 9-string thing fizzled out. With all the hoopla around how much the outlay for new models (tooling) is, you'd think something like expanding the T/0 range would have been a bigger priority. 

Interesting.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real?
> 
> I thought the whole 9-string thing fizzled out. With all the hoopla around how much the outlay for new models (tooling) is, you'd think something like expanding the T/0 range would have been a bigger priority.
> 
> Interesting.



Seems so. Pascal updated his public FB cover photo, so it's not to be confused with the usual trolling that goes on in the private groups. It's interesting... I don't have much need for a 9 string (I think) but the proportions there look really good imo.


----------



## Hollowway

jayarpeggios said:


> Hey, probably going to get a headless 8, but does anyone know of any video reviews of the 8 string trem? Or anyone on here have one? Wondering about how good the trem is and how far the action goes up when you dive... if you know what I mean. Can it flutter / how is the stability?
> 
> Also anyone know if the inlay color matched to the body color that you pick or do you need to request a matching color?



I wondered the same thing. Brett Beebe (who’s on here, but not very active) buys and sells guitars a lot, and has had oodles of high end instruments. He had one of the first headless 8 trems (the raw green one). He also has a Caparison 8 with Floyd. He said that the Hantung one on the Aristides wouldn’t flutter like a Floyd, and didn’t hold tuning as well as the Floyd. Overall he said he much preferred the Floyd. I can’t decide if I want a H/8 with a trem now or not. And of course, now I want a H/9!


----------



## Hollowway

@brandonwall do you have specs and pricing on the 9?


----------



## Avedas

The design on the 9 looks great, but I can't even find a use for 8 strings, let alone 9 lmao


----------



## brandonwall

Hollowway said:


> @brandonwall do you have specs and pricing on the 9?



2790 Euro for the H/09R and 3090 Euro for the H/09! Fair warning, this is introductory pricing, so it could be subject to change at the start of the next year, but we'll leave the price at that point at least through 2022. BKP, EMG, and Fishman pickups available and all of the usual H/0 options apply EXCEPT for the trem. We're still working on that portion, which may or may not pan out, so we're just advising that there's no trem option at the moment.

I think one thing worth noting, Max, is that releasing a T/07 would involve some major design work and costs on our end. That's not say that it's insurmountable or something we don't want to do (quite the opposite, actually), but between the fact that we already have several 7-string designs, the relative lack of 9-string options out there, and the vastly reduced resources needed in comparison to creating the T/07, we feel like the H/09 makes sense for us.

On the H/0 trem, it's definitely hard to compare it to something like an OFR. It's built more like a traditional floating bridge with a few tweaks to give it some of the characteristics of an OFR. Here's an early document we worked on with some examples of how we married the two ideas (please forgive the weird spacing issue and spelling from our Dutch brothers):


----------



## cardinal

brandonwall said:


> 2790 Euro for the H/09R and 3090 Euro for the H/09! Fair warning, this is introductory pricing, so it could be subject to change at the start of the next year, but we'll leave the price at that point at least through 2022. BKP, EMG, and Fishman pickups available and all of the usual H/0 options apply EXCEPT for the trem. We're still working on that portion, which may or may not pan out, so we're just advising that there's no trem option at the moment.
> 
> I think one thing worth noting, Max, is that releasing a T/07 would involve some major design work and costs on our end. That's not say that it's insurmountable or something we don't want to do (quite the opposite, actually), but between the fact that we already have several 7-string designs, the relative lack of 9-string options out there, and the vastly reduced resources needed in comparison to creating the T/07, we feel like the H/09 makes sense for us.
> 
> On the H/0 trem, it's definitely hard to compare it to something like an OFR. It's built more like a traditional floating bridge with a few tweaks to give it some of the characteristics of an OFR. Here's an early document we worked on with some examples of how we married the two ideas (please forgive the weird spacing issue and spelling from our Dutch brothers):
> 
> View attachment 93652



Thank you!!! Please: what is the scale length?


----------



## brandonwall

cardinal said:


> Thank you!!! Please: what is the scale length?



27-29" on this one!


----------



## narad

At what number of strings do we just start explaining to people that a trem doesn't make sense?


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> At what number of strings do we just start explaining to people that a trem doesn't make sense?



We might be there, but we're also a bit nutty and would love to make it happen for those folks who want it if it can be done in a reasonable smart manner.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> At what number of strings do we just start explaining to people that a trem doesn't make sense?



Trems always make sense.


----------



## cardinal

brandonwall said:


> We might be there, but we're also a bit nutty and would love to make it happen for those folks who want it if it can be done in a reasonable smart manner.



So you're saying there's a chance!


----------



## brandonwall

cardinal said:


> So you're saying there's a chance!



There's definitely a chance. I can't give you any sort of idea of the likelihood at this current point in time, but hopefully we have some additional clarity over the coming weeks.


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> We might be there, but we're also a bit nutty and would love to make it happen for those folks who want it if it can be done in a reasonable smart manner.



I'd be curious to know if it'd actually be a popular option on that one. If the urge strikes me and I order, it definitely won't be trem'd.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Trems always make sense.



Where are all the trem basses? On one hand I guess I shouldn't comment without trying a long multi-scale with trem, but sounds like a bad idea to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Where are all the trem basses? On one hand I guess I shouldn't comment without trying a long multi-scale with trem, but sounds like a bad idea to me.



Folks buy five figure Ritter and Fodera basses with trems, not to mention all the CT clones. 

Thing is, no one has really cared about making the hardware. Kahler went out of business at the height of bass trem popularity, and Hipshot has never been available enough.

It's a niche for sure, but it's primarily driven by what's not available.


----------



## cardinal

As much as cool as I think a 9 with a trem would be, I'm almost certainly getting this as a hardtail. I think I could work with a 29-27"


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> So you're saying there's a chance!


You forgot the gif, lol


----------



## Hollowway

I’d be down with a H/09r trem. Just due to the sheer awesomess of such a niche instrument.


----------



## jayarpeggios

Hollowway said:


> I wondered the same thing. Brett Beebe (who’s on here, but not very active) buys and sells guitars a lot, and has had oodles of high end instruments. He had one of the first headless 8 trems (the raw green one). He also has a Caparison 8 with Floyd. He said that the Hantung one on the Aristides wouldn’t flutter like a Floyd, and didn’t hold tuning as well as the Floyd. Overall he said he much preferred the Floyd. I can’t decide if I want a H/8 with a trem now or not. And of course, now I want a H/9!



Oh, in green... that's exactly what I'm looking to get haha. Do you know where I can find pictures?

Yeah I'm not sure I want a trem on an 8 but... it's also my justification to buy another 8, my way of convincing myself that I do indeed need yet another 8 haha.

On the 9 string, I wish I had know about this sooner. I snagged one of the headless 9 strings from agile (won't be here until late June I think, or July, not really sure) because it was the only headless 9 that I could find. Then realized Hapas is making headless 9s and now Aristides. Oh well, it was decently cheap and I'm sure it will be fun. 8 strings is my go to and has been for a long time, but 9 strings is new to me, this will be my first.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks buy five figure Ritter and Fodera basses with trems, not to mention all the CT clones.
> 
> Thing is, no one has really cared about making the hardware. Kahler went out of business at the height of bass trem popularity, and Hipshot has never been available enough.
> 
> It's a niche for sure, but it's primarily driven by what's not available.



I bought a cheap white Jazz bass a year ago, with the explicit purpose of putting a gold Kahler on it. Still haven’t, though. 

Mybucket list bass is one of those Ritters with the BB1 trem. Those are so cool.


----------



## Hollowway

jayarpeggios said:


> Oh, in green... that's exactly what I'm looking to get haha. Do you know where I can find pictures?
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure I want a trem on an 8 but... it's also my justification to buy another 8, my way of convincing myself that I do indeed need yet another 8 haha.
> 
> On the 9 string, I wish I had know about this sooner. I snagged one of the headless 9 strings from agile (won't be here until late June I think, or July, not really sure) because it was the only headless 9 that I could find. Then realized Hapas is making headless 9s and now Aristides. Oh well, it was decently cheap and I'm sure it will be fun. 8 strings is my go to and has been for a long time, but 9 strings is new to me, this will be my first.


I’m sure you can find pictures of Brett’s online somewhere. Or hit up Brandon for shots of an H/08 trem. 

Don’t feel bad about the agile. Those things are solid instruments, and you’ll be happy with it!


----------



## jayarpeggios

Hollowway said:


> I’m sure you can find pictures of Brett’s online somewhere. Or hit up Brandon for shots of an H/08 trem.
> 
> Don’t feel bad about the agile. Those things are solid instruments, and you’ll be happy with it!



Found pictures on facebook of a green non trem headless 8 string. Close enough for me to visualize my build. I think I'll email them next week and get an order going.

I don't feel bad about agile, it was cheap just a bit over 1k USD. I'm not sure how much I will connect with 9 strings anyways so it's really a test to see if it works for me. I assume I will continue to gravitate toward 8 and 6 strings.

Also if anyone is in the Los Angeles (or nearby area) that would be willing to let me try their Aristides, I'll bring you nice beer haha.


----------



## cardinal

jayarpeggios said:


> Found pictures on facebook of a green non trem headless 8 string. Close enough for me to visualize my build. I think I'll email them next week and get an order going.
> 
> I don't feel bad about agile, it was cheap just a bit over 1k USD. I'm not sure how much I will connect with 9 strings anyways so it's really a test to see if it works for me. I assume I will continue to gravitate toward 8 and 6 strings.
> 
> Also if anyone is in the Los Angeles (or nearby area) that would be willing to let me try their Aristides, I'll bring you nice beer haha.



8 and 6 seem to make sense. I have an RG9 that's fun but hard for me to use as a primary guitar, as I think the 28" straight scale is too long for the high strings but probably not enough for the 9th string. 

In a perfect world, I might prefer a 28.5"-26.5" scale 9-string, but I doubt I'd feel much if any difference from this 29-27". 

I'm really amped up for this.


----------



## jayarpeggios

cardinal said:


> 8 and 6 seem to make sense. I have an RG9 that's fun but hard for me to use as a primary guitar, as I think the 28" straight scale is too long for the high strings but probably not enough for the 9th string.
> 
> In a perfect world, I might prefer a 28.5"-26.5" scale 9-string, but I doubt I'd feel much if any difference from this 29-27".
> 
> I'm really amped up for this.



I think you can get away with ~28" for the low string, most of the time people (including myself for a long time) think you need to have a certain level of stability from the string gauge / scale length on the low strings. You really don't and in fact it sounds a hell of a lot better when you don't. It takes more skill for sure, but sounds better. Of course, if you try to play double drop d on 25.5" with 52 gauge on that low d, yeah you're probably going to have a bad time, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Guamskyy

narad said:


> btw, H/09:



Meanwhile, I still wait for 070’s to be made left handed 

I’m sure the team is tired of me asking that every 6-10 months


----------



## brandonwall

Guamskyy said:


> Meanwhile, I still wait for 070’s to be made left handed
> 
> I’m sure the team is tired of me asking that every 6-10 months



Nah. Not yet.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

080 owners! I have an oddly specific question I need help with. 070 owners can help too, but the 080 is the specific model I’m after. 

When you fret the high E or B on the 22nd-24th frets using your ring or pinky fingers, do the back of your fingers or hand hit or rub badly against the top of the lower horn when you vibrato with wrist twisting motion? 

It’s difficult to judge based on pictures just how large the cutaway is, and cramped upper fret access is my main playability issue with what I have now. I don’t want to be stuck with the same problem here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kyle Jordan said:


> 080 owners! I have an oddly specific question I need help with. 070 owners can help too, but the 080 is the specific model I’m after.
> 
> When you fret the high E or B on the 22nd-24th frets using your ring or pinky fingers, do the back of your fingers or hand hit or rub badly against the top of the lower horn when you vibrato with wrist twisting motion?
> 
> It’s difficult to judge based on pictures just how large the cutaway is, and cramped upper fret access is my main playability issue with what I have now. I don’t want to be stuck with the same problem here.


nope. I have pretty big hands, so I would def have complained by now if it was an issue with my either of my 070s.


----------



## Guamskyy

brandonwall said:


> Nah. Not yet.


----------



## 7stringtheory

Well guys, 11 months went by a lot quicker than I thought it would, and I was presented with some beautiful pictures of my first ever custom guitar.
Big thanks to brandon, and all of the guys at Aristides that made every step of this experience effortless.


----------



## Avedas

I'm not sure if this will get sanded down or whatever during the fretting process, but the grain on this richlite looks pretty cool.


----------



## ikarus

It will be jet black and smooth when its done...


----------



## Soya

Yeah looks to be ball endmill marks from cnc-ing the radius.


----------



## Andromalia

narad said:


> At what number of strings do we just start explaining to people that a trem doesn't make sense?


More.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Never too many strings to not make a trem work! Just make a wider trem claw/cavity for more springs so you can reasonably balance it!

I'm waiting for that 080 Floyd


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So I went from not owning an Aristides for 3 years to owning one and having 2 yellow sheets.
I got this a few weeks ago and I ordered an H/0 9 and an 070RF.  I'm so glad the quality is still astonishing and I'm so excited to venture into 9 strings and fretless respectively.


----------



## 7stringtheory

I just wanted to say that after playing my H/07 for the last few days, the thing that blows me away the most about it is the sound. I also have a USA made washburn strandberg boden 7 with the same pickups as my aristides in it (fluence abasi set), and in my opinion the sound of the Aristides is an entirely different level of resonance and thickness. I dont know exactly how to describe it but its just so clear and thick. Some of it is probably due (at least on the low strings) to the wider fan of the Aristides compared to the Strandberg, which is only 25.5" - 26.25" vs the 25.7"-27" on the aristides..... but man, this guitar is the best sounding guitar ive ever played.


----------



## narad

7stringtheory said:


> Well guys, 11 months went by a lot quicker than I thought it would, and I was presented with some beautiful pictures of my first ever custom guitar.
> Big thanks to brandon, and all of the guys at Aristides that made every step of this experience effortless.



Congrats - that's really badass looking!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

So I got the first Rawtone Gold. Went with a 080R in gold rawtone with a schaller hannes bridge. Oh and a big ass gucci logo on the fretbaord.


----------



## Avedas

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Oh and a big ass gucci logo on the fretbaord.


Hell yeah


----------



## odibrom

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> So I got the first Rawtone Gold. Went with a 080R in gold rawtone with a schaller hannes bridge. Oh and a big ass gucci logo on the fretbaord.



Are there pics of it or is it still the wishing list / order form?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> Are there pics of it or is it still the wishing list / order form?





I believe it's this one where they can't show the logo so they're covering the fingerboard. Bummer that the Schaller Hannes bridge is discontinued now.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 95473
> 
> I believe it's this one where they can't show the logo so they're covering the fingerboard. Bummer that the Schaller Hannes bridge is discontinued now.



They can't show it, but they can use it into a guitar? weird...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> They can't show it, but they can use it into a guitar? weird...


I think they just can't advertise it themselves as it's not their logo. I'm sure Gucci cares a lot more about their branding than all the video game company logos/characters/references people have put on their Aristides.


----------



## Andromalia

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I think they just can't advertise it themselves as it's not their logo. I'm sure Gucci cares a lot more about their branding than all the video game company logos/characters/references people have put on their Aristides.


More likely, they just don't care about one ofs. I have a guitar covered in copyrighted material from a company *very* aggressive into protecting their copyrights (The tolkien estate) that's all over the internet and nothing happened. The likely outcome is, they never even heard of it. The second likely ouytcome is someone from the company saw it, thought it was cool and that's the end of it. As a rule it's not worth bringing the hammer down on a small company that does a one of, the PR backlash would negate any gains.


----------



## diagrammatiks

you're not using the logo in conjunction with the object to make money...

it's kinda but not always alright. 

like they'll blur logos out of tv shows and tell you not use them but they can't prevent billie eilish from wearing a gucci tracksuit live.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Yes the above picture is the correct one and yes they cannot show the logo due to like copyright. I got it as a joke when my and Brandon were talking one day. IT became this beautiful bastard. 

Also this is one of the last schaller hannes bridges.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

A bit belated, but I got this right before the 4th of July weekend:














Amazing axe, can't put it down. Nothing too crazy, standard H/08R features + 20" radius + Juggernauts (my first BKPs ever!) + push-pull for parallel on neck pickup + upgraded titanium parts (block + claw) which is something that hasn't been done before as far as I know. HUGE thanks and kudos to Brandon & Pascal and every single person who worked on this masterpiece of a guitar, hats off.

Ok, now the not so enticing aspects, well, nothing really, but the thing is highly resonant (way more than the 070R), and needs better noise dampening in the tremolo cavity, just need to find the time to do it. I had to lower the action a bit when it arrived, but that's pretty much it.

Re the trem, well, it's not a FR, and it's not like the Hipshot Contour I have on the Aristides 070R I got last yr either. It's more stiff, way more tension (da!), but for me, I just wanted it for some ornamentations here & there, specially flutters, which it does, so I'm cool! But I see myself itching for a H/07 w/ trem in the near future, once my wallet recovers  

Re the Juggs, love them, the neck & middle positions sound great in parallel, specially for cleans, neck leads are fine, not my go to lead sound (I have a weird affinity these days for Alnico2 neck pickups, yeah I know) but it's really good, and the bridge sounds fantastic, enough clarity & tightness, top end sounds really sweet, a shredder's dream.

Playability is insane, typical Aristides, no surprises there, which says a lot about these guitars and the level of craftsmanship involved.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Attaching images now missing from previous post.


----------



## odibrom

I like that one. It screams look at me! I'm fast and furiously awesome!... and modern... if Lamborginis were guitars, they'd be like this one right here...


----------



## Hollowway

Man, I need one of these 8s with trem! That is a super cool color!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Kyle Jordan said:


> Let it be known that within one years time, I will have ordered and hopefully taken ownership of an Aristides 080R with an Evertune bridge. And hopefully Fishman Fluence Open Core Classics.








Not exactly what I set out for in the original post, but it’s still happening. Didn’t think it was going to happen a few times because life got stupid. 

Now, the wait has begun.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jackillin

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KRVSADER

Does anyone know if Aristides has plans to make an 090?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KRVSADER said:


> Does anyone know if Aristides has plans to make an 090?



There were, what looked like design mock ups, of an "H/09" posted by Pascal some time ago, but who knows if it was serious.


----------



## brandonwall

We don't have an 090 in production or plans to work on that model any time soon, but we will most likely be opening up the headless version of our 9-string model, the H/09, for order in the coming months.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

MaxOfMetal said:


> There were, what looked like design mock ups, of an "H/09" posted by Pascal some time ago, but who knows if it was serious.


Not only was it serious, but I have one on order.


----------



## Jackillin

Does anyone know the weight of an Aristides 080S? I'm making a comparison chart to help me decide what guitar to buy . 
I can't find the weight anywhere...


----------



## c7spheres

Jackillin said:


> Does anyone know the weight of an Aristides 080S? I'm making a comparison chart to help me decide what guitar to buy .
> I can't find the weight anywhere...


 I can't say exactly but they are fairly heavy, yet well balanced. I'd guess in the 4kgs/ 9 lbs range.


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> We don't have an 090 in production or plans to work on that model any time soon, but we will most likely be opening up the headless version of our 9-string model, the H/09, for order in the coming months.


Now that you’ve entered “crazy” territory, I feel like all questions are legitimate, so I gotta ask: can I get a trem on the H/09?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Hollowway said:


> Now that you’ve entered “crazy” territory, I feel like all questions are legitimate, so I gotta ask: can I get a trem on the H/09?


Not yet. It might be an option in the future though!


----------



## brandonwall

Jackillin said:


> Does anyone know the weight of an Aristides 080S? I'm making a comparison chart to help me decide what guitar to buy .
> I can't find the weight anywhere...



Approximately 3700-3800 grams with a coat of paint, buddy! Metal and the like will add a significant chunk to the weight.


----------



## brandonwall

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Not yet. It might be an option in the future though!



Possibly even in the very, very near future.


----------



## CanserDYI

brandonwall said:


> Approximately 3700-3800 grams with a coat of paint, buddy! Metal and the like will add a significant chunk to the weight.


American here, is this a common way for Europeans to communicate weights to each other?? I feel like this is basically saying instead of 500 dollars my guitar really costs 50,000 cents, which means nothing to me lol


----------



## Jackillin

CanserDYI said:


> American here, is this a common way for Europeans to communicate weights to each other?? I feel like this is basically saying instead of 500 dollars my guitar really costs 50,000 cents, which means nothing to me lol



Not in my experience, usually we'd say 3.7-3.8kg. Well I would, lol. That weight isn't so bad, my Harley Benton is 3.7kg and my American Special Strat is my heaviest guitar at 3.9ish kg...must be the body wood?
I weighed all my guitars this morning to see what I'm used to


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> American here, is this a common way for Europeans to communicate weights to each other?? I feel like this is basically saying instead of 500 dollars my guitar really costs 50,000 cents, which means nothing to me lol


Yeah, reasonably common. Anything below 10kg could reasonably be described in grams, but it really depends where the last significant figure is and to some extent what you're talking about.

If you're talking about say 1.5l of something you normally work in samples of 5ml then it'll be written as 1500ml. If you're industry is measuring grams then they'll quote you in 100s or 1000s of grams. If you work in tons you'll not be quoted in grams.

No one is going to say 4000mm but they'll definitely say 3900mm or 3990mm, because 4m could be any of those. 3700g in most contexts implies closer to 3700g exactly than 3.7kg does.


----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> American here, is this a common way for Europeans to communicate weights to each other?? I feel like this is basically saying instead of 500 dollars my guitar really costs 50,000 cents, which means nothing to me lol



In commercial furniture, most of our European suppliers for even things like large conference tables would indicate table dimensions in mm. For example, this page lists tables as 3000 x 1000, and that's definitely not cm, ha!
https://www.andreuworld.com/product/closedtable?seg=0&typ=10


----------



## Stephan

Hey everyone.
I was wondering what the factory setup parameters are for Aristides (070r).
I‘m just experimenting around with my tuning, gauged and setups and I wondered what the „default“ was (especially neck relief and their way of measuring it). I‘m just interested 

thanks for your input!


----------



## brandonwall

Hey, dude! Our standard relief is 3.5/1000 of an inch from the 1st to 12th with an action of 4/64 of an inch on the bass side and 3/64 of an inch on the treble side, both at the 12th fret in playing position.


----------



## Soya

Speaking on euro stuff more, I'm surprised you don't measure in mm or microns for setup? I bet finding imperial rulers over there is a tough one.


----------



## brandonwall

Soya said:


> Speaking on euro stuff more, I'm surprised you don't measure in mm or microns for setup? I bet finding imperial rulers over there is a tough one.



That's a solid question! I don't have an answer on that front, haha. I'd hazard a guess that it could have something to do with the knowledge that Ferdi brought with him from previous experience that just never got translated to metric for one reason or another.


----------



## Thrashman

I'll have to make sure to specify that they measure my build using the metric system last time so I can actually play the guitar when I get it


----------



## brandonwall

Thrashman said:


> I'll have to make sure to specify that they measure my build using the metric system last time so I can actually play the guitar when I get it



Boy, you'll really hate our internal made-up measuring system.


----------



## StevenC

Soya said:


> Speaking on euro stuff more, I'm surprised you don't measure in mm or microns for setup? I bet finding imperial rulers over there is a tough one.


Because Leo designed guitars in inches and that is the advertising norm.


----------



## Avedas

https://www.instagram.com/p/CSwcOShKtyl/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

This is real nice, and somewhat similar to my build. Satin rose gold is too good.


----------



## Thrashman

brandonwall said:


> Boy, you'll really hate our internal made-up measuring system.



I think I like that one the best, honestly. I know it's a company secret though, so I'll not talk about it outside of the AA group.


----------



## Stephan

brandonwall said:


> Hey, dude! Our standard relief is 3.5/1000 of an inch from the 1st to 12th with an action of 4/64 of an inch on the bass side and 3/64 of an inch on the treble side, both at the 12th fret in playing position.



Thanks Brandon! Rapid and concise reply, as always!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I’m the words of Shang Tsung: “It has begun!”


----------



## webs

Hey nice me too! 

The A inlay is the regular black epoxy but it looks very blue in the photo - weird but pretty! Just a trick of the light I guess. 


Spoiler: pix!


----------



## narad

This is a pretty cool one:









Actually over the fretboard too but subtle enough that it's not over-the-top.

Then there was this predator-inspired build (because we haven't had enough of those already):









Colors are all really on point though. I think the gunmetal type color may even be cooler than the stainless steel one, so I'm kind of reconsidering my old ideas.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> This is a pretty cool one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually over the fretboard too but subtle enough that it's not over-the-top.
> 
> Then there was this predator-inspired build (because we haven't had enough of those already):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are all really on point though. I think the gunmetal type color may even be cooler than the stainless steel one, so I'm kind of reconsidering my old ideas.


the predator one is @HighGain510 's guitar


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^ I, for one, would very much enjoy some more pics and maybe a video of the headless Predator build when HighGain510 gets that guitar. That would rule.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That circuit board red one gives me ideas for a Deus Ex (more Adam Jensen than JC Denton) inspired finish.


----------



## kidmendel

Kyle Jordan said:


> That circuit board red one gives me ideas for a Deus Ex (more Adam Jensen than JC Denton) inspired finish.



I would be very, VERY into that, that colour palatte would be awesome on a guitar!


----------



## Hollowway

Honestly, I don’t know what’s more impressive: 1) the innovation, with the material and the fanned tremolo, the paint jobs, etc, or 2) that they are keeping up with orders and haven’t imploded. It’s like they came out of nowhere ready to crank out a high volume of high quality instruments. I’m super impressed with what they’re doing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Honestly, I don’t know what’s more impressive: 1) the innovation, with the material and the fanned tremolo, the paint jobs, etc, or 2) that they are keeping up with orders and haven’t imploded. It’s like they came out of nowhere ready to crank out a high volume of high quality instruments. I’m super impressed with what they’re doing.



They make a builder's dream: set in stone platforms just made a bit different to suit tastes.

But they do deserve credit for pretty much doing it "right".


----------



## Jonathan20022

MaxOfMetal said:


> They make a builder's dream: set in stone platforms just made a bit different to suit tastes.
> 
> But they do deserve credit for pretty much doing it "right".



Pretty much this, nailing customer service from the get go is lovely as well. Pascal is and has always been incredibly nice and accommodating for every order I put through.

They've expanded their employee count a number of times since I've been ordering with them, and the location change are all indicative of business going well. From the last time I ordered their build queue was about 8 months in 2018ish, 5ish months of idle and 2 - 3 months of actual build time. It's close to the sweetspot of wait time for me personally, a few months or just over half a year is pretty nice.

It's a lot of praise, but I'd say the absence of negativity around their name says enough. At worst you might not take to their designs or alt material concepts, but it's basically impossible to bad mouth their customer experience/production process.

These are still my main players, but needs shift and you never really lose interest in other brands


----------



## Hollowway

In that regard they kind of remind me of emerald guitars out of Ireland. Those guys have some basic designs with a limited number of options, plus some crazy customization options, and routinely deliver in 6 ish months.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Honestly, I don’t know what’s more impressive: 1) the innovation, with the material and the fanned tremolo, the paint jobs, etc, or 2) that they are keeping up with orders and haven’t imploded. It’s like they came out of nowhere ready to crank out a high volume of high quality instruments. I’m super impressed with what they’re doing.



Oh, I don't think they came out of nowhere. They were trying to pitch the 010 and stuff on TGP back in the day, and that crowd definitely wasn't so into alternate materials, and the price was way too high. The EUR is 1.18 to the dollar right now. It was closer to 1.5-1.6 then, and that killed a lot of cool things, including my fav -- Elmwood Amplification.

So I do worry about that -- if magically the exchange rate went back to that, they'd be super F'd. As it is I basically can't justify being the first guy to try any custom color or something since the upcharges would probably take it above $4500 (+ship +import). Gotta sit around and wait for some other guy to do it. So imagine if that was $6k (+ship +import), game over.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> In that regard they kind of remind me of emerald guitars out of Ireland. Those guys have some basic designs with a limited number of options, plus some crazy customization options, and routinely deliver in 6 ish months.


Their shop is just down the road from me and I've had friends work there. I have not heard good things about their production line.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> Their shop is just down the road from me and I've had friends work there. I have not heard good things about their production line.


Like they’re not nice employers or the line if fucked up?


----------



## olejason

I'd be more surprised if you did hear good things from someone working on a production line. Those jobs are awful no matter who the company is.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> Like they’re not nice employers or the line if fucked up?


That the line doesn't produce remotely consistent guitars and when they hired people to improve that, all of the advice was just ignored instead.


----------



## Samark

Not sure if this has been posted - dayummm


----------



## Hollowway

So that’s fake pme? That’s super cool! I’d definitely be into that.


----------



## narad

Amazing job reproducing one of the worst aesthetic trends to ever happen to the boutique guitar world. If only we could make Arium look like poplar burl.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Amazing job reproducing one of the worst aesthetic trends to ever happen to the boutique guitar world.


Blasphemer!


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Blasphemer!



Found the Skervesen fan


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Found the Skervesen fan



I'll grab the soap and tube socks.


----------



## Mathemagician

narad said:


> …If only we could make Arium look like poplar burl.



You take that back


----------



## narad

Mathemagician said:


> You take that back



Welcome to 2023. This is your Aristides now!


----------



## Mathemagician

narad said:


> Welcome to 2023. This is your Aristides now!




That said. Skervesen’s are actually really good looking to me. They use super figured woods which is night and day better than “any slight amount of burl slapped with paint” that come on cheap imports.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Samark said:


> Not sure if this has been posted - dayummm
> 
> View attachment 97687
> View attachment 97688
> View attachment 97689



If it weren't for the figuring/inlay on the bass side of the board higher up, that would look kind of like hills or waves inlays. That pattern on black Richlite with white inlay and a MOP or Abalone moon would be kind of cool.

And I'll hop aboard the PME hate train. Not a fan of the look.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Welcome to 2023. This is your Aristides now!



My disgust for Burl aside, those damn pimple looking things on the horns are making my world a worse place. Time to whip out the Dremmel.


----------



## webs

The simulated PME looks sharp and clean in a way that I find pleasing. The real stuff looks like dirty wet hair.


----------



## Pandaonslaught

narad said:


> Welcome to 2023. This is your Aristides now!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

J





Just stole these from Pascal’s IG feed. I cannot state how much I dig this design and I cannot wait to see more pics. The inlays are incredible.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Found the Skervesen fan


----------



## narad

While we're dumping things, this looks extremely promising to me (inlay aside):


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> While we're dumping things, this looks extremely promising to me (inlay aside):



Very high cool-to-cringe ratio for a single pic


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xzacx said:


> Very high cool-to-cringe ratio for a single pic


the inlay gets worse further down. It's a skyline of amsterdam. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/CT2bZzKrfJf/


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> the inlay gets worse further down. It's a skyline of amsterdam.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CT2bZzKrfJf/



Weirdly that makes it better to me. Doesn't seem so high tech carbon fiber related, but at least the leaf makes a little more sense now.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> the inlay gets worse further down. It's a skyline of amsterdam.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CT2bZzKrfJf/


I both love it and hate it. The inlay is cool in that it has the skyline. Not cool in that it also somehow tries to boil down Amsterdam in what an idiot American would know about it: pot leaves and windmills. (And I guess the triple X signifies the red light district? Or maybe I’m reading too much into it?)

And then, of all the things I think of when I think of Amsterdam, carbon fiber is not one of them. 

Maybe I’ll do a custom with a circuit board top, and have a Bangkok skyline with a noodle and ladyboy icon.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> I both love it and hate it. The inlay is cool in that it has the skyline. Not cool in that it also somehow tries to boil down Amsterdam in what an idiot American would know about it: pot leaves and windmills. (And I guess the triple X signifies the red light district? Or maybe I’m reading too much into it?)
> 
> And then, of all the things I think of when I think of Amsterdam, carbon fiber is not one of them.
> 
> Maybe I’ll do a custom with a circuit board top, and have a Bangkok skyline with a noodle and ladyboy icon.



Lol. On the other hand, I mean, they're Netherlands guys, shouldn't they know? Or is it tongue-in-cheek? Or is that what rural people think of city people in the Netherlands? So many questions...

In the meantime this is making me reconsider my Ikea/ABBA/Swedish-Chef stranderg order...


----------



## spudmunkey

Amsterdam guitar needs more fried potatoes, Joppiesaus, and a tour guide who snorts cocoa powder.


----------



## SamSam

Hollowway said:


> (And I guess the triple X signifies the red light district? Or maybe I’m reading too much into it?)



The XXX symbol is part of the Amsterdam coat of arms.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> I both love it and hate it. The inlay is cool in that it has the skyline. Not cool in that it also somehow tries to boil down Amsterdam in what an idiot American would know about it: pot leaves and windmills. (And I guess the triple X signifies the red light district? Or maybe I’m reading too much into it?)
> 
> And then, of all the things I think of when I think of Amsterdam, carbon fiber is not one of them.
> 
> Maybe I’ll do a custom with a circuit board top, and have a Bangkok skyline with a noodle and ladyboy icon.


To be honest, chunks of carbon fibre is exactly what I think of when I think of the Netherlands. That and ruined Sundays.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> To be honest, chunks of carbon fibre is exactly what I think of when I think of the Netherlands. That and ruined Sundays.



Is that an F1 reference? Or do you practice a really progressive form of Christianity?


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Is that an F1 reference? Or do you practice a really progressive form of Christianity?


The Italian Grand Prix was not #blessed


----------



## Hollowway

SamSam said:


> The XXX symbol is part of the Amsterdam coat of arms.


Oh that’s cool! I didn’t know that.


----------



## diablo_man

To those of you with Headless Aristides... what do you think of the soft case it comes with? Seems like the Quantum Industries H80K.

Im looking for a good soft case for my Ormsby Goliath, and the same case is on my short list but there isnt much info out there about it. Is it really sturdy? like a case you can unceremoniously toss into the back seat, or more like agig bag that needs to be treated with care?


----------



## Hollowway

diablo_man said:


> To those of you with Headless Aristides... what do you think of the soft case it comes with? Seems like the Quantum Industries H80K.
> 
> Im looking for a good soft case for my Ormsby Goliath, and the same case is on my short list but there isnt much info out there about it. Is it really sturdy? like a case you can unceremoniously toss into the back seat, or more like agig bag that needs to be treated with care?


They’re awesome. WAY better than the strandy cases


----------



## diablo_man

Hollowway said:


> They’re awesome. WAY better than the strandy cases




Thats good to hear! I was extremely impressed with the soft case my Kiesel Osiris came in, very stiff and secure, very well padded. I feel better banging that one around than most of my hard cases to be honest.

The gig bag the Ormsby came in doesnt measure up to the same level, so I'm after an upgrade. For the price Im expecting the Quantum to be at least as good(with more features) than my kiesel one, but you can only tell so much from limited pictures, next to no videos/reviews. Glad its worthy to hold your aristides!

The other two on my radar are the Basiner Brisq, and the Slickbags headless case. Basically all the same price.


----------



## Hollowway

diablo_man said:


> Thats good to hear! I was extremely impressed with the soft case my Kiesel Osiris came in, very stiff and secure, very well padded. I feel better banging that one around than most of my hard cases to be honest.
> 
> The gig bag the Ormsby came in doesnt measure up to the same level, so I'm after an upgrade. For the price Im expecting the Quantum to be at least as good(with more features) than my kiesel one, but you can only tell so much from limited pictures, next to no videos/reviews. Glad its worthy to hold your aristides!


I’ll see if I can check out the Vader case I have tomorrow to co compare. I’m not sure the aristides case is as firm as the Vader, but overall I think it’s better.


----------



## narad

BTW, Pascal showed off some test work on chrome finishes in the recent livestream, including colored chrome. Going to be siiiick. Maybe we can get a reasonably affordable alternative to the polished stainless steel stuff after the first rounds of custom orders are done.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Were any of the tests for colored chromes?


----------



## CanserDYI

Jeeeez a "titanium" chrome Aristides would be....mind blowing.


----------



## brandonwall

Kyle Jordan said:


> Were any of the tests for colored chromes?



Yes.


----------



## odibrom

brandonwall said:


> Yes.


You know we need to see said samples, right?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

@narad or anyone, link to stream/video available by any chance?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> @narad or anyone, link to stream/video available by any chance?




Pascal accidentally hosted the Livestream on his personal Facebook. Whoops!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> @narad or anyone, link to stream/video available by any chance?




Pascal accidentally hosted the Livestream on his personal Facebook. Whoops!


----------



## Avedas

The gold and titanium chrome look sweet as hell. I imagine they're gonna cost a fortune lol


----------



## Kyle Jordan

The green chrome looked awesome. If they can do that in pink, my bank account will suffer. I also really liked the chameleon to green burst.


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> The gold and titanium chrome look sweet as hell. I imagine they're gonna cost a fortune lol



Yea, maybe at first. But when I was thinking of ordering one of the stainless ones and was kind of put off by the durability of that finish, I started looking into buying a used Aristides and having it chrome painted. Found some guys in the US who will do it for not so much -- basically like normally refinish pricing. I think you need experience and care when spraying it, but it's not an inherently expensive process, so there's no reason it should cost more once an initial R&D is over (and if these car paint guys can do it, I'm using R&D in extremely exaggerated sense).

One thing Aristides does that's kind of annoying is they put the burden of researching new finishes on the first people to order them. You want the first of some new color, you pay the upcharge. No one else pays the upcharge. At Aristides, if they spray red, blue, green, and yellow, and you want purple, that's an upcharge. That's put me off from ordering finishes that would have been just another House of Kolor type sparkle, because that's a logic I can't get behind -- you won't get that at body shop. "Yea, we can paint this fender. Wait... was this purple? Never sprayed that color before, Gonna be an extra 300 EUR". But in this case, if it's consistent with their usual policy, the first set of guys will bear the brunt of the price.

And if not, hey, there's guys in the US that'll repaint it chrome for $700.



Kyle Jordan said:


> The green chrome looked awesome. If they can do that in pink, my bank account will suffer. I also really liked the chameleon to green burst.



I can't imagine why not. It's just a different top coat - the process is the same as "candy" finishes.


----------



## brandonwall

narad said:


> One thing Aristides does that's kind of annoying is they put the burden of researching new finishes on the first people to order them. You want the first of some new color, you pay the upcharge. No one else pays the upcharge. At Aristides, if they spray red, blue, green, and yellow, and you want purple, that's an upcharge. That's put me off from ordering finishes that would have been just another House of Kolor type sparkle, because that's a logic I can't get behind -- you won't get that at body shop. "Yea, we can paint this fender. Wait... was this purple? Never sprayed that color before, Gonna be an extra 300 EUR". But in this case, if it's consistent with their usual policy, the first set of guys will bear the brunt of the price.



I think context and case are both incredibly important here as I think this is a bit of an oversimplifcation, but I can agree with the general sentiment of not liking bearing the brunt of the majority of the R&D costs. I think it's also important to remember that we're trying to offer it as an option to help make it possible to get folks their dream finish at a price that doesn't kill them (or us given the extra work and costs that do indeed go into it) rather than saying that we offer every finish imaginable at rock-bottom prices. There's also the factor of whether or not the paint, on a custom painted finish, is available through our supplier, whether or not we feel like we can ink it and get the result we want, etc. Last, but certainly not least, as much as we'd love to spread out the development cost of someone's dream Burger King Whopper Fade Sparkle finish over a few builds, we also have to reasonably gauge future interest as well. As a relatively small organization, we have to look at the impact of putting in the R&D time as well and what that looks like. Just recently, I've seen a custom marble (slightly modified hue of an existing finish, so we're not talking about anything crazy) that took multiple paint tests, backplates, and test bodies, before we were able to nail exactly what the customer envisioned and make it work on a real-life object with reflective surfaces, angles, and all that jazz and opposed to what a sample Photoshop mockup might look like on a 2D screen. 

Hopefully this helps illuminate why it's tough to beat down the cost of something super custom (not just saying, "I want pink sparkle, but I only want blue flakes" and not just finishes) on our end given our size and processes.


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> I think context and case are both incredibly important here as I think this is a bit of an oversimplifcation, but I can agree with the general sentiment of not liking bearing the brunt of the majority of the R&D costs. I think it's also important to remember that we're trying to offer it as an option to help make it possible to get folks their dream finish at a price that doesn't kill them (or us given the extra work and costs that do indeed go into it) rather than saying that we offer every finish imaginable at rock-bottom prices. There's also the factor of whether or not the paint, on a custom painted finish, is available through our supplier, whether or not we feel like we can ink it and get the result we want, etc. Last, but certainly not least, as much as we'd love to spread out the development cost of someone's dream Burger King Whopper Fade Sparkle finish over a few builds, we also have to reasonably gauge future interest as well. As a relatively small organization, we have to look at the impact of putting in the R&D time as well and what that looks like. Just recently, I've seen a custom marble (slightly modified hue of an existing finish, so we're not talking about anything crazy) that took multiple paint tests, backplates, and test bodies, before we were able to nail exactly what the customer envisioned and make it work on a real-life object with reflective surfaces, angles, and all that jazz and opposed to what a sample Photoshop mockup might look like on a 2D screen.
> 
> Hopefully this helps illuminate why it's tough to beat down the cost of something super custom (not just saying, "I want pink sparkle, but I only want blue flakes" and not just finishes) on our end given our size and processes.



Yea, I mean the logic checks out, and I'm sure some people are suggesting really weird one-off things. But from my history of quotes, the upcharge was significant even if the concept was not. Like a sparkle + gloss is expensive enough as is, if 300 EUR is tacked on top... Well, I'm not a fan of Kiesel, but that comes out to basically the cost of an entire Kiesel guitar _with the desired sparkle finish_, within just the cost of painting the guitar. At least last I ran the calculation, maybe the EUR/USD is a bit better these days. But that's a bit extreme.

At any rate, I do love how singles look on the headless:


----------



## Xaeldaren

narad said:


> Yea, I mean the logic checks out, and I'm sure some people are suggesting really weird one-off things. But from my history of quotes, the upcharge was significant even if the concept was not. Like a sparkle + gloss is expensive enough as is, if 300 EUR is tacked on top... Well, I'm not a fan of Kiesel, but that comes out to basically the cost of an entire Kiesel guitar _with the desired sparkle finish_, within just the cost of painting the guitar. At least last I ran the calculation, maybe the EUR/USD is a bit better these days. But that's a bit extreme.
> 
> At any rate, I do love how singles look on the headless:



God, that's gorgeous. I don't make anywhere near enough money to browse these threads without having dangerous thoughts.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

I'm about to be paying the R&D for minibuckers to be possible. 
For all I know I'll be the only dingdong that orders them, and if not, I think it's cool that I helped others get their builds cheaper while also supporting the lads at Aristides for the extra time worked for my goofy needs.


----------



## narad

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I'm about to be paying the R&D for minibuckers to be possible.
> For all I know I'll be the only dingdong that orders them, and if not, I think it's cool that I helped others get their builds cheaper while also supporting the lads at Aristides for the extra time worked for my goofy needs.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Aristides really knocking it out the park recently. I totally agree with what people said a few pages back. It's impressive that they haven't imploded, gone out of trend, or collapsed due to their own success. Wait times are consistent and haven't grown. Products are still the same incredible quality. It's insanely impressive.

I can't wait to pick up my second. No fancy finishes needed for me - raw series look great, feel great (love that sanded texture), and sound amazing.


----------



## jco5055

Flappydoodle said:


> Aristides really knocking it out the park recently. I totally agree with what people said a few pages back. It's impressive that they haven't imploded, gone out of trend, or collapsed due to their own success. Wait times are consistent and haven't grown. Products are still the same incredible quality. It's insanely impressive.
> 
> I can't wait to pick up my second. No fancy finishes needed for me - raw series look great, feel great (love that sanded texture), and sound amazing.



a big thing I think is 1) commitment to truly exceptional customer service, especially as they seem to have perfected that hard to do but perfect environment I always found was essential on like sports teams or even work teams I was a part of, where there is a sense of easy going ness/not taking one self seriously yet 100% delivering quality work and 

2) with the molds/process there really aren't much options at all, at least compared to standard wood guitars where there's often numerous wood options to start and it branches from there.


----------



## Flappydoodle

jco5055 said:


> a big thing I think is 1) commitment to truly exceptional customer service, especially as they seem to have perfected that hard to do but perfect environment I always found was essential on like sports teams or even work teams I was a part of, where there is a sense of easy going ness/not taking one self seriously yet 100% delivering quality work and
> 
> 2) with the molds/process there really aren't much options at all, at least compared to standard wood guitars where there's often numerous wood options to start and it branches from there.



Absolutely. And I agree about the molds and "semi-custom" nature of things. But it's a successful and sustainable business. It's how they keep the build times sensible because you're not having people making all sorts of changes that add tons of time.


----------



## Spicypickles

Has anyone tried modding one of these, like a new route or anything? Curious how similar it would be to any other wooden guitar.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Spicypickles said:


> Has anyone tried modding one of these, like a new route or anything? Curious how similar it would be to any other wooden guitar.



From my understanding any modifications to the body or finish are highly discouraged due to the damage that could be done with the wrong tools.
This is a composite of microscopic glass bubbles with a glass fiber and carbon fiber shell. Unless you're extremely versed in composite machining, bonding, and finishing I wouldn't take any tools to them. 
Best bet is to get one with the pickup configuration you want in the first place rather than risk destroying a $3000+ instrument.


----------



## Jonathan20022

FromTheMausoleum said:


> From my understanding any modifications to the body or finish are highly discouraged due to the damage that could be done with the wrong tools.
> This is a composite of microscopic glass bubbles with a glass fiber and carbon fiber shell. Unless you're extremely versed in composite machining, bonding, and finishing I wouldn't take any tools to them.
> Best bet is to get one with the pickup configuration you want in the first place rather than risk destroying a $3000+ instrument.



I installed two Sureclaw Trem Claw systems on an 060 and an 070 with my buddy's help and guidance on Aristides' end for specific drill bit lengths. It's no different than modifying your wood guitar, just measure and make sure whatever you change is something you permanently want 

It's not going to fall apart, that being said I just drilled into/threaded the material and installed a set of screws to secure the claw in place. YMMV if you're trying to route a different pickup configuration or something.


----------



## webs

Jonathan20022 said:


> I installed two Sureclaw Trem Claw systems on an 060 and an 070 with my buddy's help and guidance on Aristides' end for specific drill bit lengths. It's no different than modifying your wood guitar, just measure and make sure whatever you change is something you permanently want
> 
> It's not going to fall apart, that being said I just drilled into/threaded the material and installed a set of screws to secure the claw in place. YMMV if you're trying to route a different pickup configuration or something.


Does the claw go through the shell or is it all chewy nougat back there?


----------



## Jonathan20022

The drill bit goes through the paint/primer/fiber shell straight into the arium, it's a bit crumbly once you breach the Arium so just keep a vacuum handy and a clean space to work with to help with cleanup. Masks too obviously, who knows what kind of Florda man-esque shenanigans inhaling that stuff will do to you 

But seriously, the material already holds against 100lbs+ of pull from the trem claw and springs. Best practice is just to be careful and plan whatever you want to do, if I were to route something like a pickup route (I wouldn't ) I'd definitely find some way to prime/finish/seal the area as best I could.

But yeah not advocating for it, but just citing what it was like working on mine with my limited capacity.

For reference if anyone wants to mod their trem'd Aristides with the claw:




IMO they need it, turning the screws on the claw feels 5x harder to adjust than wood guitars, not to mention on the fly adjustments with just an allen key are incredibly convenient.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Jonathan20022 said:


> The drill bit goes through the paint/primer/fiber shell straight into the arium, it's a bit crumbly once you breach the Arium so just keep a vacuum handy and a clean space to work with to help with cleanup. Masks too obviously, who knows what kind of Florda man-esque shenanigans inhaling that stuff will do to you
> 
> But seriously, the material already holds against 100lbs+ of pull from the trem claw and springs. Best practice is just to be careful and plan whatever you want to do, if I were to route something like a pickup route (I wouldn't ) I'd definitely find some way to prime/finish/seal the area as best I could.
> 
> But yeah not advocating for it, but just citing what it was like working on mine with my limited capacity.
> 
> For reference if anyone wants to mod their trem'd Aristides with the claw:
> 
> View attachment 98256
> 
> 
> IMO they need it, turning the screws on the claw feels 5x harder to adjust than wood guitars, not to mention on the fly adjustments with just an allen key are incredibly convenient.



What a legend Pascal is too, sending those kind of instructions. One time I emailed Aristides with a dumb question about truss rod adjustment. He sent back basically their guide for how they set up their guitars for shipping.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Got a build update today. This will be a fretless 070 so the face of the fingerboard will be a thin layer of stainless steel. I chose chrome hardware to match the board and am debating adding a chrome racing stripe via reflective tape, thoughts?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Flappydoodle said:


> What a legend Pascal is too, sending those kind of instructions. One time I emailed Aristides with a dumb question about truss rod adjustment. He sent back basically their guide for how they set up their guitars for shipping.



For real, Pascal/Ferdinand/Rodney/etc are absolute gems.

I had basically mentioned to Pascal in passing that I loved the stock installs for the Sureclaw on my latest guitars from them and was interested in converting my older 2 guitars. Fast forward a couple of days when they had the spare time and they took pics of a mock install with the instructions for me to pass onto a tech or try on my own.

I haven't placed an order in awhile, just to not redundantly order another instrument I don't need, but I'd love to sometime in the near future. Maybe nab one of those multiscale basses that's in the pipeline 



FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 98283
> Got a build update today. This will be a fretless 070 so the face of the fingerboard will be a thin layer of stainless steel. I chose chrome hardware to match the board and am debating adding a chrome racing stripe via reflective tape, thoughts?



On a yellow body, I'd likely go black hardware and black pinstripes. But with chrome hardware I'd imagine that could work as well, I'd have to see a mock up to see what it looks like in application. Fretless is super tough but rewarding when you get the hang of it.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> I haven't placed an order in awhile, just to not redundantly order another instrument I don't need, but I'd love to sometime in the near future. Maybe nab one of those multiscale basses that's in the pipeline



Lol, if you're trying not to redundantly order another instrument you don't need, it might be worth sticking to the instruments you know how to play.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Lol, if you're trying not to redundantly order another instrument you don't need, it might be worth sticking to the instruments you know how to play.



Yeowch man, not sure if that's a burn or not 

But I picked up a Stingray 5 string a few years ago, was looking into a Dingwall Z3 but the price is astronomical for my needs.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeowch man, not sure if that's a burn or not
> 
> But I picked up a Stingray 5 string a few years ago, was looking into a Dingwall Z3 but the price is astronomical for my needs.



We're guitarists. None of us play bass well enough to justify a multiscale Aristides bass


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> We're guitarists. None of us play bass well enough to justify a multiscale Aristides bass



Speak for yourself nerd 

Kindly ship me your Hartung


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> We're guitarists. None of us play bass well enough to justify a multiscale Aristides bass


didn't you use to own like 3 dingwalls and a padalka bass?


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> didn't you use to own like 3 dingwalls and a padalka bass?



Yea but Jonathan said he was trying to not redundantly order another instrument he doesn't need. Those are the only ones that I buy.



Jonathan20022 said:


> Kindly ship me your Hartung



Long gone


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 98283
> Got a build update today. This will be a fretless 070 so the face of the fingerboard will be a thin layer of stainless steel. I chose chrome hardware to match the board and am debating adding a chrome racing stripe via reflective tape, thoughts?


You MUST post a vid when done. Is it going to have a Sustainiac? No? It should...


----------



## gunshow86de

Really like this color.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Any plans on a single cut, headless model? I know it's probably a pretty niche market but I would certainly be most intrigued.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Any plans on a single cut, headless model? I know it's probably a pretty niche market but I would certainly be most intrigued.



If they make this, it needs to be called the Headles Paul.


----------



## budda

Kyle Jordan said:


> If they make this, it needs to be called the Headles Paul.



HLP060


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Yea but Jonathan said he was trying to not redundantly order another instrument he doesn't need. Those are the only ones that I buy.


----------



## John

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Any plans on a single cut, headless model? I know it's probably a pretty niche market but I would certainly be most intrigued.



Given the Gibson Les Paul's popularity of sorts, despite everything that has transpired, they may not be that niche after all. At least not yet.
That being said, having that very shape or even some pointy guitars made out of Arium would be an interesting idea no doubt.


----------



## heretop

Anyone experienced these kind of bubble in their Aristides? These are the place under the pickup and backside hardware.


----------



## Hollowway

heretop said:


> Anyone experienced these kind of bubble in their Aristides? These are the place under the pickup and backside hardware.



I haven't taken mine apart, but I'd expect that they would be there, given the way they make them. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> You MUST post a vid when done. Is it going to have a Sustainiac? No? It should...


I really wish it did, if anything I might install it myself someday. The issue is that sustaniac is super behind on their product in general and have currently stopped making the semi-custom 90% install ready version that the Aristides would need.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

heretop said:


> Anyone experienced these kind of bubble in their Aristides? These are the place under the pickup and backside hardware.



The bubbles are normal!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I've never actually looked that in depth into the pickup cavity of an aristides before, makes sense actually. The body comes out of the mold with no routes, and they route past all the layers to create your bridge/pickup routes which means the area left over should just be exposed Arium that's been sealed and painted over.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I really wish it did, if anything I might install it myself someday. The issue is that sustaniac is super behind on their product in general and have currently stopped making the semi-custom 90% install ready version that the Aristides would need.



I've installed a Sustainer in my fretless and it makes the guitar a completely different instrument, more so when one plays with FXs like pitch shifters and time/space FXs... it rockets one to outer space.


----------



## Flappydoodle

I'd love Aristides to come out with a "better" Les Paul/Eclipse with a TOM bridge.

Hipshots and Floyds are nice, but TOM are best for riffing IMO. I know they have the 010, but it would be cool to see it updated a bit.


----------



## Winspear

Flappydoodle said:


> I'd love Aristides to come out with a "better" Les Paul/Eclipse with a TOM bridge.
> 
> Hipshots and Floyds are nice, but TOM are best for riffing IMO. I know they have the 010, but it would be cool to see it updated a bit.



I do agree TOMs are the best! I love the 020, but I do think it would make an absolutely killer model to revisit as a baritone around 26.5 or something.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Winspear said:


> I do agree TOMs are the best! I love the 020, but I do think it would make an absolutely killer model to revisit as a baritone around 26.5 or something.



Please forgive my ignorance - what makes TOMs so good? I only have experience with Hipshot style bridges.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Xaeldaren said:


> Please forgive my ignorance - what makes TOMs so good? I only have experience with Hipshot style bridges.



Depends what type of player you are, I think. 

For me, TOM bridges are so much better for digging in, heavy down picking (aka school of Hetfield). For me they also have a better palm muting sound - I can get more low end without it getting flabby. TOM bridges also create a neck back angle which I find to be comfortable.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, I mean the neck angle is a design option facilitated by the high posts and not a requirement, you can lower the TOM etc, but I do like a slight angle.
But indeed - I spent years thinking I was only supposed to like superstrats with hipshots and barely touching anything else. Every time I'd pick up a friends Explorer or something I'd riff better than usual and not know why. Just something about those bridges is great for it and I'm glad I finally came round to them. Many are quite uncomfortable with sharp saddles but the Hipshot TOM for example or wraparounds like on the 020 are super comfy.


----------



## Pietjepieter

gunshow86de said:


> Really like this color.


Man, that is so hot!!!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Winspear said:


> Yeah, I mean the neck angle is a design option facilitated by the high posts and not a requirement, you can lower the TOM etc, but I do like a slight angle.
> But indeed - I spent years thinking I was only supposed to like superstrats with hipshots and barely touching anything else. Every time I'd pick up a friends Explorer or something I'd riff better than usual and not know why. Just something about those bridges is great for it and I'm glad I finally came round to them. Many are quite uncomfortable with sharp saddles but the Hipshot TOM for example or wraparounds like on the 020 are super comfy.



Now I wonder, is it that they're better, or is it because you share the same name with the bridge, TOM Winspear.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Cheers for the responses regarding TOMs.

On topic - I've decided to start saving up for my first Aristides to order next year. Now all I have to do is figure out what pickups I'm going to put in it.


----------



## odibrom

... I personally dislike TOM bridges... very much I must add... but probably it's because lack of habit... I'm used to strings close to the guitar's body as with Ibanez LoPro trems and hard tail bridges...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

I prefer my hipshot style simply because I don't have anything to mute that ringing lol


----------



## SpaceDock

Anyone know what the import/taxes end up being for getting an Aristides into the US?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

SpaceDock said:


> Anyone know what the import/taxes end up being for getting an Aristides into the US?


It kind of fluctuates based on declared value, how many bad clams the customs agent ate the morning before work, the direction of the wind, ect.
I'd assume between $200-400 based on previous interactions.


----------



## SpaceDock

FromTheMausoleum said:


> It kind of fluctuates based on declared value, how many bad clams the customs agent ate the morning before work, the direction of the wind, ect.
> I'd assume between $200-400 based on previous interactions.



That’s a lot less than I was expecting


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## CanserDYI

gunshow86de said:


>


Holy. Shit. Dude Aristides needs to CHILLLLLLLLLLL....I can't handle this much fucking sickness....it's just....pouring out of every orifice...


----------



## brandonwall

Winspear said:


> I do agree TOMs are the best! I love the 020, but I do think it would make an absolutely killer model to revisit as a baritone around 26.5 or something.



Pascal and I have had some conversations recently around both the 020 and baritone topics. As you know, the 020 is definitely near and dear to my heart, so I'm a big fan of the idea of an 020 refresh and something like an 020B (020ER? 020LONG? I'm horrible with new names). 



SpaceDock said:


> Anyone know what the import/taxes end up being for getting an Aristides into the US?



I think electric guitars are currently taxed at 8.75%, but the comment about it being whatever the customs agent wants to punch into the computer seems pretty darn accurate in my experience. My bills have ranged from $0 to $600 (several at once) with no real rhyme or reason, but I've yet to see it go beyond the officially posted rate.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

gunshow86de said:


>


edit: sorry didn't mean to post this reply lol


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Can't see the images though, can someone link or something please?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

And thats my new fav finish, and one of the few that would tempt me to go for a 'custom' colour option


----------



## gunshow86de

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Can't see the images though, can someone link or something please?



Might be an issue viewing embedded Facebook/Instagram pics if you aren't logged in to those sites. Here is the Instagram post. https://www.instagram.com/p/CUp5AisqmdH/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## I play music

brandonwall said:


> Pascal and I have had some conversations recently around both the 020 and baritone topics. As you know, the 020 is definitely near and dear to my heart, so I'm a big fan of the idea of an 020 refresh and something like an 020B (020ER? 020LONG? I'm horrible with new names).
> 
> 
> 
> I think electric guitars are currently taxed at 8.75%, but the comment about it being whatever the customs agent wants to punch into the computer seems pretty darn accurate in my experience. My bills have ranged from $0 to $600 (several at once) with no real rhyme or reason, but I've yet to see it go beyond the officially posted rate.


Please make it 020LONGENOUGH for really low tunings that are not possible on the 6 strings you already offer. Not only 26.5", that's not enough difference from the 25.5" you already offer in my opinion.


----------



## cardinal

So a chrome h/09 will be a thing?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Question for H/0 owners: How do you like the trem?

My experimentations with using pitch effects to mimic a trem are not delivering results I desire so far. In the future, I may be forced to purchase another guitar for my trem needs. (Woe is me.) My particular brand of psychosis demands the trem guitar be an 8 string, so the H/08 is real high on the list if I can’t get the results I want with effects.


----------



## Hollowway

Kyle Jordan said:


> Question for H/0 owners: How do you like the trem?
> 
> My experimentations with using pitch effects to mimic a trem are not delivering results I desire so far. In the future, I may be forced to purchase another guitar for my trem needs. (Woe is me.) My particular brand of psychosis demands the trem guitar be an 8 string, so the H/08 is real high on the list if I can’t get the results I want with effects.


I just bought a used 8, and I’m VERY happy with the trem. I was worried that it wouldn’t be like a Floyd, but it’s super similar. It’s hard to compare it apples to apples, since it’s fanned, but I like it waaaaay better than the kiesel headless hipshot trem. (And oodles better than a Kahler, of course.)


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Hollowway said:


> I just bought a used 8, and I’m VERY happy with the trem. I was worried that it wouldn’t be like a Floyd, but it’s super similar. It’s hard to compare it apples to apples, since it’s fanned, but I like it waaaaay better than the kiesel headless hipshot trem. (And oodles better than a Kahler, of course.)



Excellent. 

I hope I can get my idea with the effects up and running, but one of the unexpected things I came across in my recent deep playing and testing was that I actually slightly miss using my Floyds and used them more than I realized.


----------



## Hollowway

Kyle Jordan said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I hope I can get my idea with the effects up and running, but one of the unexpected things I came across in my recent deep playing and testing was that I actually slightly miss using my Floyds and used them more than I realized.


Yep, I love Floyds, too. Super expressive, and super reliable. They’re out of favor these days, but things come and go, so maybe they’ll get more popular. Until then, getting a decent trem on an 8 string is hard to do.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Dayn

gunshow86de said:


>


Just a hunch, but I think this aesthetic speaks to me.


----------



## IwantTacos

Kyle Jordan said:


> Question for H/0 owners: How do you like the trem?
> 
> My experimentations with using pitch effects to mimic a trem are not delivering results I desire so far. In the future, I may be forced to purchase another guitar for my trem needs. (Woe is me.) My particular brand of psychosis demands the trem guitar be an 8 string, so the H/08 is real high on the list if I can’t get the results I want with effects.




you see this crazy thing before?

https://www.fomofx.com

dunno how it could mount on a headless but looks neato


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That does look cool. The Gamechanger Audio Bigsby pedal has my attention as well. 

I like that Virtual Jeff because you’d still get a similar sensation of using a trem. At least in theory it seems.


----------



## profwoot

IwantTacos said:


> you see this crazy thing before?
> 
> https://www.fomofx.com
> 
> dunno how it could mount on a headless but looks neato



Dang that's cool. Some won't like it since it seems to change pitch evenly across strings and therefore doesn't sound like a real vibrato bar which causes the strings to lose intonation relative to each other, but others will see that as a feature rather than a bug.

With the continuing popularity of drop tuning, whammy pedals, and other pitch shifting fx in metal, having all that stuff built into your trem might be pretty cool. Even better for Evertune lovers, since I've given up on them ever releasing a trem version (or anything else).


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Well I have done it again. But I ordered a 060

Rose gold chameleon marble with thin black burst. Richlite lite board. Schaler Hannes bridge and Lundgren M6 pickups. Oh and gold hardware


----------



## Hollowway

Dayn said:


> Just a hunch, but I think this aesthetic speaks to me.


Same. But I woulda gone for the light FB.


----------



## spudmunkey

profwoot said:


> Dang that's cool. Some won't like it since it seems to change pitch evenly across strings and therefore doesn't sound like a real vibrato bar which causes the strings to lose intonation relative to each other, but others will see that as a feature rather than a bug.



I mean...a real vibrato bar *can* sound like that...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

profwoot said:


> Dang that's cool. Some won't like it since it seems to change pitch evenly across strings and therefore doesn't sound like a real vibrato bar which causes the strings to lose intonation relative to each other, but others will see that as a feature rather than a bug.
> 
> With the continuing popularity of drop tuning, whammy pedals, and other pitch shifting fx in metal, having all that stuff built into your trem might be pretty cool. Even better for Evertune lovers, since I've given up on them ever releasing a trem version (or anything else).



One of the things I like about using a pitch effect is that in theory, it would be more like a Steinberger TransTrem as opposed to a Floyd or the like. 

Evertune was teasing the Bass version somewhat recently on their various social media accounts recently IIRC.


----------



## Snarpaasi

Got this one roughly a week ago. I've tested one Aristides earlier so had some kind of an idea what to expect feeling/quality-wise. It is as good as it can get and the finish is absolutely stunning, something between gloss and satin that is perfect imo. No worries of having shiny spots, easy to photograph and feels like butter. Floyd, 1vol, well matching offset luminlays, BKP customs. Acoustic and amplified tone is very nice in all positions, definitely happy with the pickups. It takes some time to get used to the neck and having a floyd for the first time in over 10 years.

Still don't know how to attach images lol.





https://www.dropbox.com/s/edquzwgb0twawz7/IMG_20211008_165518.jpg?dl=0#
https://www.dropbox.com/s/igw8sowx132wbca/IMG_20211008_162603.jpg?dl=0


----------



## spudmunkey

Snarpaasi said:


> Got this one roughly a week ago. I've tested one Aristides earlier so had some kind of an idea what to expect feeling/quality-wise. It is as good as it can get and the finish is absolutely stunning, something between gloss and satin that is perfect imo. No worries of having shiny spots, easy to photograph and feels like butter. Floyd, 1vol, well matching offset luminlays, BKP customs. Acoustic and amplified tone is very nice in all positions, definitely happy with the pickups. It takes some time to get used to the neck and having a floyd for the first time in over 10 years.
> 
> Still don't know how to attach images lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/edquzwgb0twawz7/IMG_20211008_165518.jpg?dl=0#
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/igw8sowx132wbca/IMG_20211008_162603.jpg?dl=0



You are providing links to pages that contain the images, not the images themselves. Not sure if Dropbox lets you hot-link to images like that. You can just use the "upload a file" button here to attach images to your post.


----------



## Jynx




----------



## Avedas

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Rose gold chameleon


I approve of this order.


----------



## webs

It's happening! 

Super pleased with how this thing looks. Brandon is a saint and a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

What single coil did you get in the middle?


----------



## webs

Irish Tour. BKP said it was that or the Slowhand to match the Black Dogs, I went with the slightly cleaner, brighter option.

Pickup selector looks white but it's actually chrome, thanks Brandon


----------



## brandonwall

webs said:


> Irish Tour. BKP said it was that or the Slowhand to match the Black Dogs, I went with the slightly cleaner, brighter option.
> 
> Pickup selector looks white but it's actually chrome, thanks Brandon



Or at least it shall be very, very soon!


----------



## Xaeldaren

webs said:


> It's happening!
> 
> Super pleased with how this thing looks. Brandon is a saint and a pleasure to work with.
> 
> View attachment 99129
> View attachment 99130



Killer. Very close to what I'm saving up for in my build- 7 string, shell pink, H/H, chrome hardware and light board. Doesn't make the wait any easier!


----------



## TrevorT

Does BKP not do white bobbins on their angled pickups? It seems like I always see the translucent bobbins instead of white. Still looks great, just curious!


----------



## Jonathan20022

TrevorT said:


> Does BKP not do white bobbins on their angled pickups? It seems like I always see the translucent bobbins instead of white. Still looks great, just curious!



AFAIK Those are bobbins produced by Aristides -> Sent to BKP to be used -> Final Pickup sent back. They didn't have any other options last I checked, but theoretically if they could make the bobbins, you could get whatever color they could produce.


----------



## webs

Yes, HB are black or translucent and single coils are black flatwork only.


----------



## BradleyAllan

webs said:


> It's happening!
> 
> Super pleased with how this thing looks. Brandon is a saint and a pleasure to work with.
> 
> View attachment 99129
> View attachment 99130



Damn that looks sick man! I just ordered a Shell Pink H/07r with the light fretboard, white / gold black heavens and gold hardware. Can’t wait to get that it!


----------



## BradleyAllan

Hey Guys had a question for any Aristides h/07 & h/08 guitars. I just ordered one and am trying to get the dimensions of the body. More specifically how thick it is. Could anyone who owns one of these tell me how thick the body is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Question for 080 owners: you guys know of a case that fits the guitar? I know the guitar comes with a Mono bag, but I want a hard case for it as well. 

I know I’ve seen an Aristides in an SKB case elsewhere on the net.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

BradleyAllan said:


> Hey Guys had a question for any Aristides h/07 & h/08 guitars. I just ordered one and am trying to get the dimensions of the body. More specifically how thick it is. Could anyone who owns one of these tell me how thick the body is? Thanks in advance!



I wouldn't wanna put my caliper too close to the body, so in the ballpark, I'd say ~1.7 inches = 43-44 mm, measured twice, from the back near the 8th saddle (lower bout), and the lower cutaway from the front.


----------



## BradleyAllan

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I wouldn't wanna put my caliper too close to the body, so in the ballpark, I'd say ~1.7 inches = 43-44 mm, measured twice, from the back near the 8th saddle (lower bout), and the lower cutaway from the front.


Dope thanks man!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

webs said:


> It's happening!
> 
> Super pleased with how this thing looks. Brandon is a saint and a pleasure to work with.
> 
> View attachment 99129
> View attachment 99130



fuck YES. way too few HSH 8s about


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

BradleyAllan said:


> Dope thanks man!



No problem, just for the record, that was for my H/08.


----------



## BradleyAllan

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> No problem, just for the record, that was for my H/08.


Cool thanks man! Even if the h/08 is thicker that’s helpful to know.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Question for the T/0 owners: what’s the neck like? And can you compare it to the 060 neck shape?

Also, while I may be alone in this, I want to make an “official” request to @brandonwall and Pascal for an Aristides archtop. A no bullshit archtop too. Like a D’Angelico New Yorker, Gibson/Heritage Super/L5 big ol’ 18” Jazzbox.


----------



## narad

In the shouldn't-work-but-somehow-really-works category:


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> In the shouldn't-work-but-somehow-really-works category:


Did you link the wrong picture?


----------



## webs

Kyle Jordan said:


> Also, while I may be alone in this, I want to make an “official” request to @brandonwall and Pascal for an Aristides archtop. A no bullshit archtop too. Like a D’Angelico New Yorker, Gibson/Heritage Super/L5 big ol’ 18” Jazzbox.



Arium 2: _Air_


----------



## mastapimp

StevenC said:


> Did you link the wrong picture?


One of the watermelon burst Aristides ended up at a guitar center in town and it looks TERRIBLE in person. In perfect lighting and with decent photo editing, the contrast on these finishes doesn't look so bad, but it was so disappointing up close and in person. It had an odd brushed-aluminum kind of texture to it that doesn't necessarily show up in these pictures.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

@mastapimp brushed aluminum? U mean like the finish on the raw series? Raw series finishes don't have a burst option, maybe the previous owner decided to get creative?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

mastapimp said:


> One of the watermelon burst Aristides ended up at a guitar center in town and it looks TERRIBLE in person. In perfect lighting and with decent photo editing, the contrast on these finishes doesn't look so bad, but it was so disappointing up close and in person. It had an odd brushed-aluminum kind of texture to it that doesn't necessarily show up in these pictures.





You mean this bad lad? 
It's in my hands now, and boy is it ugly. Pretty sure it's been bought and sold over 10 times lmao.


----------



## brandonwall

Kyle Jordan said:


> Question for the T/0 owners: what’s the neck like? And can you compare it to the 060 neck shape?
> 
> Also, while I may be alone in this, I want to make an “official” request to @brandonwall and Pascal for an Aristides archtop. A no bullshit archtop too. Like a D’Angelico New Yorker, Gibson/Heritage Super/L5 big ol’ 18” Jazzbox.



The problem is that I'm really on board with strange stuff, so you'll win me over with no problem. Pascal is the tougher cookie. 

The T/0 neck shape is pretty much identical to the 020 if you've played one of those. If not, I'd describe it as a noticeable, but not hugely so, increase in thickness compared to the 060, but still very much in that realm of "modern." As a guy with relatively big hands and an issue with hand cramps, the T/0 neck is a bit more comfortable to me when playing for several-hour sessions (which is extremely rare these days), but I can't say that they're so massively different that I have a strong preference over one or the other. I just put in another 060 order, if it helps!


----------



## brandonwall

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 99464
> 
> You mean this bad lad?
> It's in my hands now, and boy is it ugly. Pretty sure it's been bought and sold over 10 times lmao.



One of my most favorite builds ever and this recent pickup swap is a trip, haha. I'm so glad you have it, buddy! <3


----------



## mastapimp

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> @mastapimp brushed aluminum? U mean like the finish on the raw series? Raw series finishes don't have a burst option, maybe the previous owner decided to get creative?


Under the lighting in the store it has a slight reflectiveness like a matte-finished metal. Not glossy. It wasn't a raw series and I doubt it was refinished.


----------



## mastapimp

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 99464
> 
> You mean this bad lad?
> It's in my hands now, and boy is it ugly. Pretty sure it's been bought and sold over 10 times lmao.


Bingo


----------



## jyym

I know the scale length of the MS 6 is 26.1 to 25, but what are the actual 2, 3, 4, and 5 string scales?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jym said:


> I know the scale length of the MS 6 is 26.1 to 25, but what are the actual 2, 3, 4, and 5 string scales?



Just throw it in Fret-Find 2D.


----------



## Winspear

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just throw it in Fret-Find 2D.





jym said:


> I know the scale length of the MS 6 is 26.1 to 25, but what are the actual 2, 3, 4, and 5 string scales?


You can also just plug these into google:
(26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 1)
(26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 2)
(26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 3)
(26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 4)
(26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 5)

Where 5 is the number of strings minus one (the number of gaps). Answers being 25.88, 25.66, 25.44, 25.22


----------



## StevenC

brandonwall said:


> The problem is that I'm really on board with strange stuff, so you'll win me over with no problem. Pascal is the tougher cookie.


Have you considered Toone/Strandberg/Animals as Leaders style extra low frets on your H/08?


----------



## Hollowway

Winspear said:


> You can also just plug these into google:
> (26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 1)
> (26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 2)
> (26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 3)
> (26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 4)
> (26.1 - ((26.1 - 25) / 5) * 5)
> 
> Where 5 is the number of strings minus one (the number of gaps). Answers being 25.88, 25.66, 25.44, 25.22



...and my wife thinks guitarists are dumb. I'll be showing her this, lol.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Hollowway said:


> ...and my wife thinks guitarists are dumb. I'll be showing her this, lol.


Tom is much more a mad scientist than a guitarist and I mean that in the most respectful and admirable ways possible.


Different topic, with both headstock and headless multiscale 4 5 and 6 string bass hitting the design phase in the next year or so( headstock first, then headless), I wonder what specs people will push for, as it seems the designs will be swayed by preorder customers wants an needs. I'm personally hoping for Dingwall-esque scale lengths and a piezo option, either way I'll be ordering one fretted and one fretless. I loved both of my 050 but just need more than 34/35" for the low B when playing certain genre.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Haven't posted in any thread on SS.org in a long while now. I've just been lurking around the forum for a bit here and there when I've got a little extra time. I'm stoked about an Aristides 060 that should be here soon-ish, I hope. I put the deposit down some time in February of this year.

Just posting with an Aristides bass question I wonder if others might have to. I could check with Brandon via email, and might if he reaches out about my 060 before checking this thread. I think it would be really, really cool if on the new straight scale basses that they plan to offer at some point if they had an option for a bass tremolo bridge. I know that Hipshot makes a 4 and 5 string tremolo bass bridge. I would be so down for a raw 4 string with a tremolo bridge.

Brandon is there any hope for this option? Anybody else have any thoughts on this? It might be just me, but I say that would sell it to me right there. Add Aristides customer service, quality of their products, and everything else? C'mon? That would be just too sick.


----------



## Hollowway

TheUnvanquished said:


> Haven't posted in any thread on SS.org in a long while now. I've just been lurking around the forum for a bit here and there when I've got a little extra time. I'm stoked about an Aristides 060 that should be here soon-ish, I hope. I put the deposit down some time in February of this year.
> 
> Just posting with an Aristides bass question I wonder if others might have to. I could check with Brandon via email, and might if he reaches out about my 060 before checking this thread. I think it would be really, really cool if on the new straight scale basses that they plan to offer at some point if they had an option for a bass tremolo bridge. I know that Hipshot makes a 4 and 5 string tremolo bass bridge. I would be so down for a raw 4 string with a tremolo bridge.
> 
> Brandon is there any hope for this option? Anybody else have any thoughts on this? It might be just me, but I say that would sell it to me right there. Add Aristides customer service, quality of their products, and everything else? C'mon? That would be just too sick.


Sigh. Just when I thought I was gonna start saving money. But HELLS YEAH, I want a trem on a bass. I have a Reverb alert for "Bass Kahler" for Pete's sake. Last year I almost bought a 6 string Ritter Roya with the Ritter bass tremolo on it, but decided to buy a 2017 Honda Accord, instead.

@brandonwall, it's a race to the finish - will Hollowway get a 9 string Aristides with trem first, or will he get the Aristides bass with trem? Who knows? Tune in to 2022 to find out!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Guys, I've been trying to get an 050 with a trem for 6 years. If y'all help me actually push for this I'd honestly probably cry.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Keep the hope alive folks. I wanted an Evertune on a 080 for a very long time, and heard directly from the people at Aristides that they couldn’t do it. Then one day, they could. 

With the bass redesigns coming up soon, keep pushing for the trem options and get others to help. Aristides actually listens and does what they can to accommodate their customers.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Wll after selling my Majesty 8 I went and ordered another Aristides. A finish I call Gucci murder scene. Will not spoil it.


----------



## MFB

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Wll after selling my Majesty 8 I went and ordered another Aristides. A finish I call Gucci murder scene. Will not spoil it.



White with gold flake?


----------



## brandonwall

Haha, I love all the bass love!

On the bass front, I can very definitively state that nothing is set in stone at the moment. Ideally, we'd like to offer everything underneath the sun that we think meets our quality standards, and we'll push to make that happen. That being said, if you guys have some experience with unique bass hardware that you think is something we should consider, definitely shoot me a link and your thoughts. I'd be happy to compile that feedback and hand it over to the guys for our preliminary discussions!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

brandonwall said:


> Haha, I love all the bass love!
> 
> On the bass front, I can very definitively state that nothing is set in stone at the moment. Ideally, we'd like to offer everything underneath the sun that we think meets our quality standards, and we'll push to make that happen. That being said, if you guys have some experience with unique bass hardware that you think is something we should consider, definitely shoot me a link and your thoughts. I'd be happy to compile that feedback and hand it over to the guys for our preliminary discussions!



I think a bass trem would be best in the form of a Hantug headless trem. The only consistent bass trem on the market is Kahler and I'd rather stick my hand in a blender than have a Kahler. I'm aware that's a tall order but the idea that it could even be considered after I started asking about it so long ago is a huge start.



MFB said:


> White with gold flake?


I'm assuming either blood red splatter over gold or gold splatter over white.


----------



## odibrom

... this thread is running for too much time without pictures... you guys need to make more effort, like this is no good, no good I say...


----------



## jephjacques

soon...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Some might consider this rather basic, but it’s shaping up to be a stealthy monster.


----------



## odibrom

... now we're talking...


----------



## Guamskyy

DA431BAC-C806-4C63-8872-486A0984D3CC



__ Guamskyy
__ Nov 2, 2021


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> ... this thread is running for too much time without pictures... you guys need to make more effort, like this is no good, no good I say...





070 fretless on its way to having a fingerboard, I think. The board gets covered in a thin layer of stainless steel so I'm assuming they have to fill in the fret slot gaps of a premade board and then apply said steel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I think a bass trem would be best in the form of a Hantug headless trem. The only consistent bass trem on the market is Kahler and I'd rather stick my hand in a blender than have a Kahler. I'm aware that's a tall order but the idea that it could even be considered after I started asking about it so long ago is a huge start.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming either blood red splatter over gold or gold splatter over white.



The Hipshot bass trem is miles better than the Kahler unit.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 99593
> 
> 070 fretless on its way to having a fingerboard, I think. The board gets covered in a thin layer of stainless steel so I'm assuming they have to fill in the fret slot gaps of a premade board and then apply said steel.



This is one going to be epic. Are you considering a sustainer? You should...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Hipshot bass trem is miles better than the Kahler unit.


You're not wrong, I've just noticed that half the time I look into them they're either out of stock or temporarily off the website. The main issue is that the basses Aristides are making next are all going to be multiscale from what I'm aware of, so unless they use Hantug, Kahler seems like the only multiscale bass trem option.



odibrom said:


> This is one going to be epic. Are you considering a sustainer? You should...


Sadly due to supply chain issues and Schecter putting them in every guitar they make the ready to install version of the sustainer is not available, I may attempt to add it later on myself but who knows.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> You're not wrong, I've just noticed that half the time I look into them they're either out of stock or temporarily off the website. The main issue is that the basses Aristides are making next are all going to be multiscale from what I'm aware of, so unless they use Hantug, Kahler seems like the only multiscale bass trem option.
> 
> 
> Sadly due to supply chain issues and Schecter putting them in every guitar they make the ready to install version of the sustainer is not available, I may attempt to add it later on myself but who knows.



Ok, good luck with that then.

Do you already have any idea about the tuning, string gauge and type you're going to use? Wound strings have no real problem in ringing, but plain strings do need to be THICK, as much as possible. I've been using D'Addario's Chrome (flatwounds) 7 string pack which starts at .011 for quite some time. They work fine, but as soon as I'll end the last package I have, I'll go back to .013s pack with an added low B... I'm tuning mine in regular B2 to E4.

I'm using flawounds because I have a wood fingerboard and don't want to dig into it with roundwounds...

... you know that, besides the photos when done, you must do a proper video with the NGD thread, right?


----------



## StevenC

brandonwall said:


> Ideally, we'd like to offer everything underneath the sun that we think meets our quality standards, and we'll push to make that happen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


>



I've owned basses with that before and it's just so clunky compared to a simple D-Tuner or just doing it the "old fashioned way". There's a reason it was popular for like a minute and then quietly went away.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

What does that do? It's very confusing to look at


----------



## odibrom

RobDobble6S7 said:


> What does that do? It's very confusing to look at



It allows you to got 2 notes lower than whatever tuning at the nut...?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

odibrom said:


> It allows you to got 2 notes lower than whatever tuning at the nut...?


Ah. It's still confusing, on those lowest two string is that 0 fret lower than the other 6 strings?


----------



## jephjacques




----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> Ok, good luck with that then.
> 
> Do you already have any idea about the tuning, string gauge and type you're going to use? Wound strings have no real problem in ringing, but plain strings do need to be THICK, as much as possible. I've been using D'Addario's Chrome (flatwounds) 7 string pack which starts at .011 for quite some time. They work fine, but as soon as I'll end the last package I have, I'll go back to .013s pack with an added low B... I'm tuning mine in regular B2 to E4.
> 
> I'm using flawounds because I have a wood fingerboard and don't want to dig into it with roundwounds...
> 
> ... you know that, besides the photos when done, you must do a proper video with the NGD thread, right?



I don't think I'm going to get bigger strings, it shouldn't ring out much different than playing on a fret as the whole board will be the same material as a fret. I am however going to use coated strings as a bit of protection for the board. Thinking I'll try the new D'addario coated strings seeing as Elixer is pretty much just not making strings right now.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I don't think I'm going to get bigger strings, it shouldn't ring out much different than playing on a fret as the whole board will be the same material as a fret. I am however going to use coated strings as a bit of protection for the board. Thinking I'll try the new D'addario coated strings seeing as Elixer is pretty much just not making strings right now.



Consider the meat from your fingers as a choke device that does not exist on fretted instruments, even against a metal surface...

You'll need the action as low as possible as well, so to minimize the angle when pressing the string...


----------



## Empryrean

It’s actually pretty nifty, I’ve been playing my 8 with the 2nd fret capod from the 6th string down, let’s me play some chuggy drop B stuff but retaining the 4ths relative tuning when making chord shapes


RobDobble6S7 said:


> What does that do? It's very confusing to look at


----------



## kidmendel

jephjacques said:


> View attachment 99610
> 
> View attachment 99611



Looking awesome! What was the timeline on that from order to it being finished?


----------



## jephjacques

I think 6-7 months? I bought this one through Northerner Guitars up here in Canada, I think he put in the order back in the spring.


----------



## kidmendel

jephjacques said:


> I think 6-7 months? I bought this one through Northerner Guitars up here in Canada, I think he put in the order back in the spring.


Nice, that's kinda what I was expecting. Always tempting to put an order in...


----------



## Mboogie7

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 99464
> 
> You mean this bad lad?
> It's in my hands now, and boy is it ugly. Pretty sure it's been bought and sold over 10 times lmao.



idk dude, from this angle that looks pretty cool. Also gives me this incredible urge to chew watermelon bubblegum


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> In the shouldn't-work-but-somehow-really-works category:



This goes against so many of your narad-isms that its blowing my mind


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> This goes against so many of your narad-isms that its blowing my mind



Haha I know rite. I was chilling with my friend and she grabbed the phone and posted that! You know, just to see what you guys would say! Of course that guitar's gross, she's such a goofball!


----------



## jyym

Is there a “standard” wiring you get for passives and a 5 way switch if you don’t customize?


----------



## MetalDaze

jephjacques said:


> I think 6-7 months? I bought this one through Northerner Guitars up here in Canada, I think he put in the order back in the spring.



was there an advantage versus going direct?


----------



## brandonwall

jym said:


> Is there a “standard” wiring you get for passives and a 5 way switch if you don’t customize?




Bridge Full
Bridge Full + Neck Outer
Bridge Full + Neck Full
Neck Outer
Neck Full


----------



## jyym

brandonwall said:


> Bridge Full
> Bridge Full + Neck Outer
> Bridge Full + Neck Full
> Neck Outer
> Neck Full


Thanks. Is there an up charge for push pull and what is the standard behavior


----------



## brandonwall

jym said:


> Thanks. Is there an up charge for push pull and what is the standard behavior



No problem! Push/pull is no additional charge with our 3-way switching and it gives you Bridge Outer, Bridge Outer + Neck Outer, Neck Outer.


----------



## odibrom

... Aristides could start using Freeway switches... just saying...


----------



## jephjacques

MetalDaze said:


> was there an advantage versus going direct?



the advantage was I was able to make a semi-impulse purchase when the guitar was already 99% finished


----------



## Hollowway

jephjacques said:


> the advantage was I was able to make a semi-impulse purchase when the guitar was already 99% finished


Best advantage ever, IMO!


----------



## TheUnvanquished

brandonwall said:


> Haha, I love all the bass love!
> 
> On the bass front, I can very definitively state that nothing is set in stone at the moment. Ideally, we'd like to offer everything underneath the sun that we think meets our quality standards, and we'll push to make that happen. That being said, if you guys have some experience with unique bass hardware that you think is something we should consider, definitely shoot me a link and your thoughts. I'd be happy to compile that feedback and hand it over to the guys for our preliminary discussions!



I just know that Hipshot makes great stuff, and have enjoyed the look and quality of their hardware on a bunch of different guitars I own. I've actually never played a bass with a trem, or any sort of Kahler-style trem on guitar or bass. I just know that a 4 string trem equipped bass would be an awesome addition to the other bass I own, an old 90s Charvel. And if it is an Aristides? That's even better I gotta say.



FromTheMausoleum said:


> You're not wrong, I've just noticed that half the time I look into them they're either out of stock or temporarily off the website. The main issue is that the basses Aristides are making next are all going to be multiscale from what I'm aware of, so unless they use Hantug, Kahler seems like the only multiscale bass trem option.



Hey man! I'm pretty certain that their plan is to offer both straight-scale and multi-scale basses. I don't know which is planned for release first, if they will be available at the same time, or what. Maybe Brandon could clarify this if possible? I thought I saw that in a video somewhere with Pascal or perhaps somewhere here on SS.org. I'm not sure, but hope I'm right on that. I would definitely order a straight scale 4 with a tremolo from Aristides somewhere down the road.


----------



## brandonwall

TheUnvanquished said:


> I just know that Hipshot makes great stuff, and have enjoyed the look and quality of their hardware on a bunch of different guitars I own. I've actually never played a bass with a trem, or any sort of Kahler-style trem on guitar or bass. I just know that a 4 string trem equipped bass would be an awesome addition to the other bass I own, an old 90s Charvel. And if it is an Aristides? That's even better I gotta say.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man! I'm pretty certain that their plan is to offer both straight-scale and multi-scale basses. I don't know which is planned for release first, if they will be available at the same time, or what. Maybe Brandon could clarify this if possible? I thought I saw that in a video somewhere with Pascal or perhaps somewhere here on SS.org. I'm not sure, but hope I'm right on that. I would definitely order a straight scale 4 with a tremolo from Aristides somewhere down the road.



We initially explored the idea of multiscale and headless on the basses, but it's worth noting that we're still very much kicking around different ideas. We'll definitely let everyone know as soon as we start to finalize our plans. In the meantime, definitely keep sending ideas and thoughts my way (as I'm very much not a bassist, haha), and I'll be sure to bring that feedback up to the team!


----------



## narad

brandonwall said:


> We initially explored the idea of multiscale and headless on the basses, but it's worth noting that we're still very much kicking around different ideas. We'll definitely let everyone know as soon as we start to finalize our plans. In the meantime, definitely keep sending ideas and thoughts my way (as I'm very much not a bassist, haha), and I'll be sure to bring that feedback up to the team!



Just throwing it out there...


----------



## jephjacques

no no no it has to be headless and have a bass trem and fanned true temperament frets and also cost $1500


----------



## narad

jephjacques said:


> no no no it has to be headless and have a bass trem and fanned true temperament frets and also cost $1500



Fine, as long as it has the two necks I'm not picky.


----------



## spudmunkey

jephjacques said:


> no no no it has to be headless and have a bass trem and fanned true temperament frets and also cost $1500



Also: 40"+ scale or bust.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Also: 40"+ scale or bust.


OK, actually, a super long scale would be awesome. If this were a 6 string Dingwall killer, or Quake jr., I'd love it!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

odibrom said:


> ... Aristides could start using Freeway switches... just saying...



+1000 here. I suggested it for my H/08 but it was not available, my understanding/recollection is that it was in the sense that they haven't tested it thoroughly to stand by its quality matching their strict standards. Given that FW switches are more widely available now, e.g. BKP sells them on their site, maybe that'll make it easier? Having a 6-way + push-pull = awesomeness imho! Specially for Fishman Fluence wiring.


----------



## brandonwall

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> +1000 here. I suggested it for my H/08 but it was not available, my understanding/recollection is that it was in the sense that they haven't tested it thoroughly to stand by its quality matching their strict standards. Given that FW switches are more widely available now, e.g. BKP sells them on their site, maybe that'll make it easier? Having a 6-way + push-pull = awesomeness imho! Specially for Fishman Fluence wiring.



If I remember correctly (it's been a bit, so forgive me if I'm recalling correctly), it's also problematic with the H/0 in particular given the relatively shallow area for electronics in the area where it would be located. It's something we can definitely look into further now that we're past the launch of the H/0 and see what's possible on that front. In the meantime, we can still absolutely do our 5-way with multiple push/pulls or a toggle on most of our models!


----------



## odibrom

brandonwall said:


> If I remember correctly (it's been a bit, so forgive me if I'm recalling correctly), it's also problematic with the H/0 in particular given the relatively shallow area for electronics in the area where it would be located. It's something we can definitely look into further now that we're past the launch of the H/0 and see what's possible on that front. In the meantime, we can still absolutely do our 5-way with multiple push/pulls or a toggle on most of our models!



The Freeway blade switches are, in fact, pretty tall and unfortunately won't fit in thin guitars, BUT the 3x3 toggles will and they pack lots of possibilities!


----------



## jephjacques

spudmunkey said:


> Also: 40"+ scale or bust.



obviously it would have a 48"-22" fan for maximum playability


----------



## Flappydoodle

I don't understand push-pull for coil splits or Fishman voicings. 

Push-push is far superior IMO. Or a tiny toggle switch. I always find pulling the knob up to be awkward compared to just pushing it.


----------



## odibrom

Flappydoodle said:


> I don't understand push-pull for coil splits or Fishman voicings.
> 
> Push-push is far superior IMO. Or a tiny toggle switch. I always find pulling the knob up to be awkward compared to just pushing it.



Push/pull knobs are easier to find with the desired pot values.

I used to use these but grown tired because one can mess with the pot setting when pulling up or pushing down. I'm all switches and simple pots now...


----------



## jyym

Perhaps @brandonwall cpuld weigh in on options for push push?


----------



## brandonwall

jym said:


> Perhaps @brandonwall cpuld weigh in on options for push push?



We don't offer it right now, but it's something that might become possible in the future. One thing to keep in mind about our operation is that we've put a lot of resources into streamlining what we do and how we do it as well as our after-purchase support. Introducing new options means that we have to put resources into researching the option, testing it over a period of time to make sure we're comfortable with the long-term performance and durability, and all of the other aspects that come with stocking a new part. Again, that's not to say we won't continue expanding our lineup of options and customizability (we absolutely will), but just that it takes time and it's not super straightforward on our end to expand our lineup. We wholeheartedly encourage aftermarket modding as needed!


----------



## Flappydoodle

brandonwall said:


> We don't offer it right now, but it's something that might become possible in the future. One thing to keep in mind about our operation is that we've put a lot of resources into streamlining what we do and how we do it as well as our after-purchase support. Introducing new options means that we have to put resources into researching the option, testing it over a period of time to make sure we're comfortable with the long-term performance and durability, and all of the other aspects that come with stocking a new part. Again, that's not to say we won't continue expanding our lineup of options and customizability (we absolutely will), but just that it takes time and it's not super straightforward on our end to expand our lineup. We wholeheartedly encourage aftermarket modding as needed!



Thanks for the reply. I totally understand. You guys are doing an amazing job and running an incredible business. Push/pull or push/push isn't going to be a deciding factor in whether I buy another Aristides or not. But if enough of us ask, maybe you'll do it 

(However, adding a modern guitar with a TOM bridge WILL be a deciding factor. I'll buy on the second you announce it, hehe)


----------



## IAO

I took a little break from the interweb, but I received my 070r in anthracite last month and have been loving it. It’s my first seven string, and it’s so fun to play. 

I went with the Pegasus/Sentient pickup set, Hipshot bridge, and no inlays. :stealth:

I really love how the raw anthracite finish — as subtle as it is — picks up all these hues from ambient lighting. Sometimes it looks slate grey, sometimes it picks up a distinct bluish vibe. I’m amazed by all of the beautiful, crazy finishes Aristides does, but you know grey is my favorite color (I feel so symbolic). 

Anyway, here it is (before and after shipping):


----------



## brandonwall

Flappydoodle said:


> Thanks for the reply. I totally understand. You guys are doing an amazing job and running an incredible business. Push/pull or push/push isn't going to be a deciding factor in whether I buy another Aristides or not. But if enough of us ask, maybe you'll do it
> 
> (However, adding a modern guitar with a TOM bridge WILL be a deciding factor. I'll buy on the second you announce it, hehe)



You're too kind, brother! And yeah, if you've got some quality leads on any sort of part or feature you'd like to see in our lineup, hit me up! I can't guarantee that we'll be able to execute everything, but let's say that 20 different people tell us that the push/pull pot from XYZ is fantastic and they've used it for years. That info helps us get a better idea of long-term durability in the real world. This is honestly hugely important to us because of how we handle aftermarket support. We regularly send out parts and help folks with our guitars, even if they didn't purchase those guitars from us and even if they're not the original owner, and it's something we most definitely want to continue doing for as long as it's feasible. Given that, Knowing that a certain part has a fantastic track history is a huge plus for us!


----------



## Guamskyy




----------



## ZeroS1gnol

What's the pickup config going to be on that one? ^^^


----------



## jyym

My wait has begun.


----------



## Guamskyy

ZeroS1gnol said:


> What's the pickup config going to be on that one? ^^^



it’s a Seymour Duncan omega in the bridge and a hot p90 in the neck!


----------



## Kyle Jordan




----------



## profwoot

Guamskyy said:


> it’s a Seymour Duncan omega in the bridge and a hot p90 in the neck!



That could be cool. Seems like a good idea. 

Other than the Omega. I'm a huge Holcomb fan but there's always been something a little scooped or otherwise wimpy in his tone and I think it's the pickups. 

Just for me, obviously; I just really love Misha's and Jake's tone [usually] so it's a lot to live up to.


----------



## Dayn

Kyle Jordan said:


>


I'll be sad if they posted the photo upside down and it's just a wide-necked 6-string.


----------



## Guamskyy

profwoot said:


> That could be cool. Seems like a good idea.
> 
> Other than the Omega. I'm a huge Holcomb fan but there's always been something a little scooped or otherwise wimpy in his tone and I think it's the pickups.
> 
> Just for me, obviously; I just really love Misha's and Jake's tone [usually] so it's a lot to live up to.



Yeah the omega is gonna be a trial run. The upcharge (I believe there was one lol) for the omega was pretty negligible compared to fishmans or BKPs so I figured I'd give it a shot. If it's eh, can always fall back on the classic JB


----------



## KnightBrolaire

profwoot said:


> That could be cool. Seems like a good idea.
> 
> Other than the Omega. I'm a huge Holcomb fan but there's always been something a little scooped or otherwise wimpy in his tone and I think it's the pickups.
> 
> Just for me, obviously; I just really love Misha's and Jake's tone [usually] so it's a lot to live up to.


The omega is far from scooped dude. It's VERRRRRY mid heavy.


----------



## ian540s

KnightBrolaire said:


> The omega is far from scooped dude. It's VERRRRRY mid heavy.


I agree, loving the Omega in my Holcomb PRS. Although I don't have many pickups under my belt I feel like it sounds very round when dirty and very clear when clean (Push/Pull helps).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ian540s said:


> I agree, loving the Omega in my Holcomb PRS. Although I don't have many pickups under my belt I feel like it sounds very round when dirty and very clear when clean (Push/Pull helps).


Yeah it's an interesting pickup. I have the a/o set in a baritone right now with duncan tripleshot wiring, which gives me series/parallel/both coil splits per pickup. The omega really shines in parallel mode and with the splits (which are quite single coil/spanky but not quite as good as the p-rails for that purpose). Series is definitely slightly chubbier feeling and murkier overall but not excessively so.


----------



## Guamskyy

ian540s said:


> I agree, loving the Omega in my Holcomb PRS. Although I don't have many pickups under my belt I feel like it sounds very round when dirty and very clear when clean (Push/Pull helps).



that’s good to hear. I ordered the guitar with a push-pull on the bridge so hopefully the split/tap + p90 neck will give me some glorious clean/mid gain tones


----------



## MetalDaze

More lefty models. How many do I have to buy to justify a new mold?


----------



## CanserDYI

Don't get me wrong, I love me some Aristides, I just feel with them being molded, we could have some way crazier shapes than what's being offered, is this a choice thing or is it pretty pricey to design and mold these things? 

I have zero reference in my head on what it takes to actually mold and design these so please, call me out if I'm incorrect.


----------



## c7spheres

CanserDYI said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love me some Aristides, I just feel with them being molded, we could have some way crazier shapes than what's being offered, is this a choice thing or is it pretty pricey to design and mold these things?
> 
> I have zero reference in my head on what it takes to actually mold and design these so please, call me out if I'm incorrect.


Molds are extremely expensive from what I understand.


----------



## ian540s

c7spheres said:


> Molds are extremely expensive from what I understand.


Typically in manufacturing getting final molds made or new tooling made to manufacture a new item is the most expensive part. 
If I wanted an 060 with the old 010 headstock on it, it would require a whole new mold. So they can't offer a huge variety of body shapes without a huge initial investment. 
If they only sold the one customized guitar to me, it would be quite a loss for them. I'd imagine they're still a pretty small company, so if they came out with a model and nobody bought the guitar it could be hard to recover from that investment.
I have no idea what the pricing on Arium could be, especially since it's a proprietary material, but other than that it's basically just labor costs to sand, paint, and assemble a guitar. 

All that said, I don't own one, but an Aristides is definitely top of the dream list right now.


----------



## brandonwall

ian540s said:


> Typically in manufacturing getting final molds made or new tooling made to manufacture a new item is the most expensive part.
> If I wanted an 060 with the old 010 headstock on it, it would require a whole new mold. So they can't offer a huge variety of body shapes without a huge initial investment.
> If they only sold the one customized guitar to me, it would be quite a loss for them. I'd imagine they're still a pretty small company, so if they came out with a model and nobody bought the guitar it could be hard to recover from that investment.
> I have no idea what the pricing on Arium could be, especially since it's a proprietary material, but other than that it's basically just labor costs to sand, paint, and assemble a guitar.
> 
> All that said, I don't own one, but an Aristides is definitely top of the dream list right now.



You're definitely right on that front! At this moment, we're also pouring a lot of resources into internal processes and workflows right now to help cut down on the total time and steps it takes to manufacture our guitars so that we can help try to keep prices down and begin to push our lead times back to a level that we're happier running.

With that being said, we definitely intend to continue expanding our lineup after the release of the H/09 and our new basses, and more lefty models are something absolutely near and dear to my heart as a lefty who plays right-handed!


----------



## Xaeldaren

brandonwall said:


> You're definitely right on that front! At this moment, we're also pouring a lot of resources into internal processes and workflows right now to help cut down on the total time and steps it takes to manufacture our guitars so that we can help try to keep prices down and begin to push our lead times back to a level that we're happier running.
> 
> With that being said, we definitely intend to continue expanding our lineup after the release of the H/09 and our new basses, and more lefty models are something absolutely near and dear to my heart as a lefty who plays right-handed!



Obligatory T/07r WHEN???


----------



## jco5055

There's been a big V vs offset model discussion in the various Aristides communities, but honestly give me a Star.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Gotta go symmetrical V. 

And the idea of an Aristides V makes me giddy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> There's been a big V vs offset model discussion in the various Aristides communities, but honestly give me a Star.


if they did a star I would be throwing money at them left and right


----------



## jco5055

KnightBrolaire said:


> if they did a star I would be throwing money at them left and right



It seems unfortuante that it will be years down the line, it's obviously good that it takes them a while because they are big on R&D/making sure everything is right and thoroughly tested first, but man I want it haha.


----------



## jco5055

Kyle Jordan said:


> Gotta go symmetrical V.
> 
> And the idea of an Aristides V makes me giddy.



I'd like either asymmetrical/Rhoads like or honestly more like a Flying V/Dunable Asteroid kinda thing, not a King V style. But I'd take any.


----------



## cardinal

Round horn V for me. But please 7/8/9 strings for whatever it is. The T/0 is still only 6, right?


----------



## jco5055

cardinal said:


> Round horn V for me. But please 7/8/9 strings for whatever it is. The T/0 is still only 6, right?



Correct, and 22 frets. I guess they really wanted to go authentic/retro/classic with it. I feel like if/when a V is made (and this is assuming before they/if they manage to figure out how to pretty much instantly create shapes or even offer custom shapes) it would be metal for sure, at the very least 24 frets.

Considering that the 070 came out before the 060, I feel like that shows how they are more "modern" with their thinking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

How about something without those stupid fucking divots?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yep, more round horn V for me as well. My favorite V is the Karl Sandoval Rhoads Polka Dot V. I love how the wings are mounted lower on the neck thru portion. The Asteroid looks great too. That said, I've found that I've really come to like the ESP Arrow shape over the years. First offset V I've ever really dug. 

And yes, 6/7/8 stings need to be available quick if they go with a V. 24 frets too. AND KEEP THE DIVOTS! They'll make it fly faster.


----------



## jco5055

i'm neutral about the divots, I thought they looked bad at first but after owning a couple they've grown on me. I think they are kinda necessary as a "signature" for Aristides.

I would hope they would maybe keep with the multiscale Hantug tremolo, since in general a multiscale is better than straight, even with 6 strings.

Only requirement for me personally is the thicker neck like on the T/0 and 020 (at least I assume, i've never played one). I can only get along with D shaped/enough shoulder necks as thin as the other models are, and there's virtually none on them. I'm sure I'm in the vast minority with this issue though, or else they wouldn't be as popular if everyone hated the necks lol


----------



## Hollowway

brandonwall said:


> You're definitely right on that front! At this moment, we're also pouring a lot of resources into internal processes and workflows right now to help cut down on the total time and steps it takes to manufacture our guitars so that we can help try to keep prices down and begin to push our lead times back to a level that we're happier running.
> 
> With that being said, we definitely intend to continue expanding our lineup after the release of the H/09 and our new basses, and more lefty models are something absolutely near and dear to my heart as a lefty who plays right-handed!


Any definitive plans for a trem on the H/09?


----------



## jwade

I’ve messaged their Instagram to ask, but do any of you know whether they’ve ever done a baritone 020?


----------



## jco5055

jwade said:


> I’ve messaged their Instagram to ask, but do any of you know whether they’ve ever done a baritone 020?



almost positive the answer is no, as their process does not allow for a longer scale length within the mold


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jwade said:


> I’ve messaged their Instagram to ask, but do any of you know whether they’ve ever done a baritone 020?


They haven't and they can't unless they make an entirely new mold which is VERY costly and it doesn't seem to be a part of their R&D for the next few years so, 060s or H/0 6 is the closest you'll get to longer scale length.


----------



## xzacx

I never liked the divots either, but I think removing them would necessitate a new design because I don't really think the current one looks better necessarily without them. I've PS'd it plenty of times and not been crazy about how it looks. Seeing it like this makes me appreciate them a little more.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I like the divots. They give it supercar vibes


----------



## odibrom

xzacx said:


> I never liked the divots either, but I think removing them would necessitate a new design because I don't really think the current one looks better necessarily without them. I've PS'd it plenty of times and not been crazy about how it looks. Seeing it like this makes me appreciate them a little more.



Post the pics side-by-side so we can evaluate better. Like this, they have an Ibanez Saber feel to them...


----------



## TheUnvanquished

I know there are more "important" reasons to go with an Aristides guitar, but I'm kind of shocked people would want an Aristides without the divots. Those divots are an incredibly huge reason why I ordered an Aristides 060sr and have a 060 on the way. I love that look. Without them the race car vibes their guitars give off disappear, in my opinion. I love the race car vibes, and removing the divots without the option to leave them would make me really sad. No divots, no bueno I say.

To each their own, and Arium, stability, stellar craftsmanship, and tone are also all very great reasons to get an Aristides but I love the hood scoops or divots or whatever. They complete these guitars, lol.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

TheUnvanquished said:


> I know there are more "important" reasons to go with an Aristides guitar, but I'm kind of shocked people would want an Aristides without the divots. Those divots are an incredibly huge reason why I ordered an Aristides 060sr and have a 060 on the way. I love that look. Without them the race car vibes their guitars give off disappear, in my opinion. I love the race car vibes, and removing the divots without the option to leave them would make me really sad. No divots, no bueno I say.
> 
> To each their own, and Arium, stability, stellar craftsmanship, and tone are also all very great reasons to get an Aristides but I love the hood scoops or divots or whatever. They complete these guitars, lol.


To add to this, there are not enough Aristides with racing stripes.

That is all.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Me personally, between the older style divots on my 070R and the newer ones on my H/08R, there's no contest imho, newer divot design is in its own league. I don't think the older style bring anything to the 0x0 design, which is also kind of safe, less extreme than the new H/0, but that's just me. They look better on the 0x0S though.


----------



## spudmunkey

TheUnvanquished said:


> Without them the race car vibes their guitars give off disappear, in my opinion.



I mean...that's kind of the point.

Dis you, I bet.


----------



## spudmunkey

Personally, I think the current (and more recent previous) divots are unattractive, only because I see them as sort of a "knock off" version of the more extreme ones...event though I never really liked these either:













Although, today I first learned of this model, and I kind of dig it:


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^I don't think there is any "knock off" or compromise in any of the newer divot designs, from the 070 up to the newest headless models. I think all of them look great without being as polarizing and over-the-top as the ones on the 010 and 050. 

I agree with you on the 020 though, I must say. I dig it too. 

The 020 is an older design but despite this it stays as one of their offerings, and is still a pretty popular model from what I can gather. I think it is still going strong partly because the divots aren't hideously over exaggerated like the 010 and 050 (but are there), and it is the only guitar they have with the 24 3/4" Gibson-style scale and the Gibson-ish aesthetics it definitely has. Just my .


----------



## Kyle Jordan

spudmunkey said:


> Personally, I think the current (and more recent previous) divots are unattractive, only because I see them as sort of a "knock off" version of the more extreme ones...event though I never really liked these either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, today I first learned of this model, and I kind of dig it:



If I could make one mod to the 080, it’d be the option of having the jack surface mounted in a 010 style divot. Love that design and it reminds me of the Ibanez S and Jackson Stealth. Well, even moreso, since the 0x0 series already reminds me of those two visually.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

The main issue with the deeper divots and the bridge of material over the divots is that it makes finishing much more tedious and due to the bridge of material over the divots on the 010 and 050 they take extra time to bond and sand as well. Everything they've done with newer molds was done to hold close and dear to the aesthetic while making it easier to produce. Raw models for example save time and costs substantially and make an arguably better product.(I prefer the feel and unplugged volume of raw builds personally). Those old molds can't be made with the raw design and so they have to go through finishing and take extra time no matter what on top of all the goofy extra work. 
I'd be all for no divots if it didn't look so weird as it would save time but I'd definitely never want them to go back to deep/over designed divots ever again.


----------



## jephjacques

I think the old style divots look corny and am neutral on the current ones. The rest of the guitars are just so good I'd probably play them even if they had JEPH SUCKS embossed on the body


----------



## odibrom

I like the headless ones, 8 string headless with trem and fanned frets, those are nice... one day... they're only missing piezos...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

jephjacques said:


> I'd probably play them even if they had JEPH SUCKS embossed on the body


Don't give anyone any ideas, I don't think we can take another watermelon burst 060 with jeph sucks embossed on it...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> I think the old style divots look corny and am neutral on the current ones. The rest of the guitars are just so good I'd probably play them even if they had JEPH SUCKS embossed on the body



I triple dog dare you to get one with "JEPH SUCKS" on it.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

So, I came to this forum to save some money by asking for recommendations for affordable 8-strings as my first 8-string axe: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...ng-guitar-with-coil-splitting-tapping.349814/

And I ended up falling in love with an Aristides H/08R I saw in a YT video: 

So I've been talking to Jeroen, their sales manager, about my build, which I'll put a deposit down on soon. Currently, my build will look very similar to the one in that video:

Yellow with black hardware
Tremolo

Fishman Tosin Abasi signature pickups
5-way selector switch, push/pull volume knob
Arcade killswitch button in place of the tone knob

Not sure about the fretboard inlay. I prefer the look of the offset dots to the normal dots, but I can't the ones at the lower fret that well since the strings hide them from that angle (but I can still see the side dots, of course). And yes, I prefer with the dots to guide me visually--I'm not one of those people who prefer less visual cues when navigating the fretboard, although they do look better visually (cleaner, less clutter). 
It seems with 5-way switches, people usually wire the 4th position of the 3rd voicing (the split coil voicing) to be the inner coils of the bridge and neck. Why do people prefer that over making it the bridge single coil tone? 

This is my first custom instrument of any kind, so it's pretty exciting. I didn't want to spend this much on my first 8-string, but those specs and that design just...wow. 

BTW, I found out about the Virtual Jeff Pro and the Bigsby pedal in this thread, and they almost tempted me to not get the tremolo, but then I thought about how I can still use them even if I had a tremolo bridge. The only reason I'd use something like them is to get perfect even detuning when bending chords (which I like to do on keyboards/synths), and of course, with guitars/basses that don' have a tremolo.


----------



## Hollowway

LunatiqueRob said:


> So, I came to this forum to save some money by asking for recommendations for affordable 8-strings as my first 8-string axe: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...ng-guitar-with-coil-splitting-tapping.349814/
> 
> And I ended up falling in love with an Aristides H/08R I saw in a YT video:
> 
> So I've been talking to Jeroen, their sales manager, about my build, which I'll put a deposit down on soon. Currently, my build will look very similar to the one in that video:
> 
> Yellow with black hardware
> Tremolo
> 
> Fishman Tosin Abasi signature pickups
> 5-way selector switch, push/pull volume knob
> Arcade killswitch button in place of the tone knob
> 
> Not sure about the fretboard inlay. I prefer the look of the offset dots to the normal dots, but I can't the ones at the lower fret that well since the strings hide them from that angle (but I can still see the side dots, of course). And yes, I prefer with the dots to guide me visually--I'm not one of those people who prefer less visual cues when navigating the fretboard, although they do look better visually (cleaner, less clutter).
> It seems with 5-way switches, people usually wire the 4th position of the 3rd voicing (the split coil voicing) to be the inner coils of the bridge and neck. Why do people prefer that over making it the bridge single coil tone?
> 
> This is my first custom instrument of any kind, so it's pretty exciting. I didn't want to spend this much on my first 8-string, but those specs and that design just...wow.
> 
> BTW, I found out about the Virtual Jeff Pro and the Bigsby pedal in this thread, and they almost tempted me to not get the tremolo, but then I thought about how I can still use them even if I had a tremolo bridge. The only reason I'd use something like them is to get perfect even detuning when bending chords (which I like to do on keyboards/synths), and of course, with guitars/basses that don' have a tremolo.



Nice! I love those specs. And I think it was a good move to get the trem. A multiscale 8 string trem is like having a pet unicorn. You can always buy a digital pitch thingy later, but there aren’t too many options for the real deal, and this is it. 

Plus, there is a LOT to be said for playing the analog version of an instrument. There’s just so much going on that it’s hard to capture digitally, and all those little things can be used for some pretty cool expression. I don’t think either one can substitute fully for the other.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Hollowway said:


> Nice! I love those specs. And I think it was a good move to get the trem. A multiscale 8 string trem is like having a pet unicorn. You can always buy a digital pitch thingy later, but there aren’t too many options for the real deal, and this is it.
> 
> Plus, there is a LOT to be said for playing the analog version of an instrument. There’s just so much going on that it’s hard to capture digitally, and all those little things can be used for some pretty cool expression. I don’t think either one can substitute fully for the other.



Pet unicorn--I like that. My reaction when see the tremolo on the H/08 was like . It was my first time seeing a tremolo on an 8-string, let alone a multi-scale 8-string. In that instant, my plan to buy an affordable first 8-string to just try it out was completely obliterated, and all I could hear in my head was all the filthy and disgusting sounds I could make with it. I mean, that sportscar-like yellow and black already had me drooling. Then when I saw in the custom options the arcade button killswitch, I just about died (and went to heaven). So, that's how I ended up here in this thread. 

And yes, you bet your ass I'm going to be composing some nasty, demonic, Doom Eternal-ish tracks once I get it in my filthy paws.


----------



## brandonwall

LunatiqueRob said:


> So, I came to this forum to save some money by asking for recommendations for affordable 8-strings as my first 8-string axe: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...ng-guitar-with-coil-splitting-tapping.349814/
> 
> And I ended up falling in love with an Aristides H/08R I saw in a YT video:
> 
> So I've been talking to Jeroen, their sales manager, about my build, which I'll put a deposit down on soon. Currently, my build will look very similar to the one in that video:
> 
> Yellow with black hardware
> Tremolo
> 
> Fishman Tosin Abasi signature pickups
> 5-way selector switch, push/pull volume knob
> Arcade killswitch button in place of the tone knob
> 
> Not sure about the fretboard inlay. I prefer the look of the offset dots to the normal dots, but I can't the ones at the lower fret that well since the strings hide them from that angle (but I can still see the side dots, of course). And yes, I prefer with the dots to guide me visually--I'm not one of those people who prefer less visual cues when navigating the fretboard, although they do look better visually (cleaner, less clutter).
> It seems with 5-way switches, people usually wire the 4th position of the 3rd voicing (the split coil voicing) to be the inner coils of the bridge and neck. Why do people prefer that over making it the bridge single coil tone?
> 
> This is my first custom instrument of any kind, so it's pretty exciting. I didn't want to spend this much on my first 8-string, but those specs and that design just...wow.
> 
> BTW, I found out about the Virtual Jeff Pro and the Bigsby pedal in this thread, and they almost tempted me to not get the tremolo, but then I thought about how I can still use them even if I had a tremolo bridge. The only reason I'd use something like them is to get perfect even detuning when bending chords (which I like to do on keyboards/synths), and of course, with guitars/basses that don' have a tremolo.




This is my personal beast, so I can definitely tell you that it's an incredible instrument and your specs are pretty awesome! One thing you could do on the inlay is go with more of an arc design (or even a custom pattern) if you're having trouble seeing the offset dots on the bass side.

By default, our 4th position (closer to the neck) is Full Bridge + Neck Outer (V3 in the case of Fishman). You can absolutely customize that and any of the other positions, if you'd like, and going with something like a split bridge would definitely be absolutely doable! The only thing I'd note with your setup is that we typically put V1/V2 switching on the push/pull, so you'd only get V3 in positions 2 and 4 and it'd only be the neck from V3. That's not an issue for some folks, but I did want to mention it as it won't have the V3 bridge in the default wiring and I know you mentioned it in your post.

In my personal opinion, if it's not a financial issue, get the trem. The difference between the Hantug fixed bridge and the trem model becomes pretty negligible if the trem is blocked and putting it in down-only mode with a trem stop gives me the same tuning stability as my fixed bridge H/07R. Aside from acting like I know nothing about playing guitar while goofing off with it, it's actually extremely useful in a lot of contexts, and I use it quite a bit with some of my lower gain tones. Anyhow, enjoy the new build, man! That's exciting!


----------



## LunatiqueRob

brandonwall said:


> This is my personal beast, so I can definitely tell you that it's an incredible instrument and your specs are pretty awesome! One thing you could do on the inlay is go with more of an arc design (or even a custom pattern) if you're having trouble seeing the offset dots on the bass side.
> 
> By default, our 4th position (closer to the neck) is Full Bridge + Neck Outer (V3 in the case of Fishman). You can absolutely customize that and any of the other positions, if you'd like, and going with something like a split bridge would definitely be absolutely doable! The only thing I'd note with your setup is that we typically put V1/V2 switching on the push/pull, so you'd only get V3 in positions 2 and 4 and it'd only be the neck from V3. That's not an issue for some folks, but I did want to mention it as it won't have the V3 bridge in the default wiring and I know you mentioned it in your post.
> 
> In my personal opinion, if it's not a financial issue, get the trem. The difference between the Hantug fixed bridge and the trem model becomes pretty negligible if the trem is blocked and putting it in down-only mode with a trem stop gives me the same tuning stability as my fixed bridge H/07R. Aside from acting like I know nothing about playing guitar while goofing off with it, it's actually extremely useful in a lot of contexts, and I use it quite a bit with some of my lower gain tones. Anyhow, enjoy the new build, man! That's exciting!



Thanks for the input! After talking about Jeroen, I decided to go with your standard wiring for the Fishman Abasi, since the split single coil at the bridge might sound too strident compared to a real single coil at the bridge. 

I like your suggestion about using a more unique inlay design. I find that the lower frets' face dots don't really do anything for me, since the side dots do the job well enough already at typical playing angle. It's really on the higher frets (past 12th fret) that the fretboard dots become more useful, and I like them offset at the thinner E-string instead of in the middle or at the thicker E-string. Maybe I'll have the lower frets' face dots also placed offset at the thinner E-string too. Maybe even fancier designs like EKG spikes or EQ/meter bars (which I assume will cost me more).

Jeroen suggested a SureClaw for easy adjustment when I want to alter the tuning. I like that more than using a block since I don't want to be limited to only dives when using a block. 

My current inlay design is something simple like this (these are the final two choices. I'm not sure which to go with. Which do y'all prefer?):


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LunatiqueRob said:


> Thanks for the input! After talking about Jeroen, I decided to go with your standard wiring for the Fishman Abasi, since the split single coil at the bridge might sound too strident compared to a real single coil at the bridge.
> 
> I like your suggestion about using a more unique inlay design. I find that the lower frets' face dots don't really do anything for me, since the side dots do the job well enough already at typical playing angle. It's really on the higher frets (past 12th fret) that the fretboard dots become more useful, and I like them offset at the thinner E-string instead of in the middle or at the thicker E-string. Maybe I'll have the lower frets' face dots also placed offset at the thinner E-string too. Maybe even fancier designs like EKG spikes or EQ/meter bars (which I assume will cost me more).
> 
> Jeroen suggested a SureClaw for easy adjustment when I want to alter the tuning. I like that more than using a block since I don't want to be limited to only dives when using a block.
> 
> My current inlay design is something simple like this (these are the final two choices. I'm not sure which to go with. Which do y'all prefer?):
> View attachment 100248


personally I think it looks too busy with both the aristides inlay and the h/o inlay, along with dot inlays in other colors. I wouldn't have dot inlays on the front . It'd be much cleaner and easier to read.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

KnightBrolaire said:


> personally I think it looks too busy with both the aristides inlay and the h/o inlay, along with dot inlays in other colors. I wouldn't have dot inlays on the front . It'd be much cleaner and easier to read.



I do like minimalist fretboards, but I find when I play, I like having visual cues since I'm a very visual person. The lower frets dots aren't really necessary for me--it's just the higher frets dots I find helpful when soloing up there. But since I'm going to have dots, it might look weird with just the higher frets ones and no lower fret dots. I also like extra marking on the fifth fret, which is why I added an additional dot there. 

For the A and the H/0, if I take out the A and keep just the H/0, that might work. If I take out the H/0 and keep the A, I'd have to put dots at the 12th fret to mark it.


----------



## Giest

Honestly I think those inlays look cartoonish. I don't like inlays at all if I have a choice, side dots get me through just fine. The rest of the band tends to not be accommodated by a blank fretboard when jamming, but if it's that big of a problem you'd probably be better off all things considered finding people who know how to use their ears.


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> Honestly I think those inlays look cartoonish. I don't like inlays at all if I have a choice, side dots get me through just fine. The rest of the band tends to not be accommodated by a blank fretboard when jamming, but if it's that big of a problem you'd probably be better off all things considered finding people who know how to use their ears.



... buying a guitar considering its inlays because of band members can't find their way in the fretboard of their own guitars/basses is a bad starting point. Is that even a thing?


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Giest said:


> Honestly I think those inlays look cartoonish. I don't like inlays at all if I have a choice, side dots get me through just fine. The rest of the band tends to not be accommodated by a blank fretboard when jamming, but if it's that big of a problem you'd probably be better off all things considered finding people who know how to use their ears.



Visual aesthetics is a very subjective thing. I'm going for a sci-fi sport car kind of aesthetic. The green dots reminds me of the neon lights in a cyberpunk city. The lavender is a good complementary color to the yellow, but toned down from a purple to be less strident. Reminds me a little of the kind of color schemes you'd see in Evangelion (so the anime comment is kind of spot on).



odibrom said:


> ... buying a guitar considering its inlays because of band members can't find their way in the fretboard of their own guitars/basses is a bad starting point. Is that even a thing?



I have never once thought of what he brought up with band members seeing my fret markings. Never when I did play in a band, and certainly not now that I don't play in bands anymore. I'm only customizing based on my own aesthetic preferences. My other guitars and basses are all quite earthy wood and brown colors, so this one I'm going for something more striking and vivid, but still well color-coordinated and pleasing.

However, with teaching (I do teach), it can be helpful if the students can easily see what you're doing on the fretboard (although that was not in my consideration at all either).


----------



## Kyle Jordan

LunatiqueRob said:


> Thanks for the input! After talking about Jeroen, I decided to go with your standard wiring for the Fishman Abasi, since the split single coil at the bridge might sound too strident compared to a real single coil at the bridge.
> 
> I like your suggestion about using a more unique inlay design. I find that the lower frets' face dots don't really do anything for me, since the side dots do the job well enough already at typical playing angle. It's really on the higher frets (past 12th fret) that the fretboard dots become more useful, and I like them offset at the thinner E-string instead of in the middle or at the thicker E-string. Maybe I'll have the lower frets' face dots also placed offset at the thinner E-string too. Maybe even fancier designs like EKG spikes or EQ/meter bars (which I assume will cost me more).
> 
> Jeroen suggested a SureClaw for easy adjustment when I want to alter the tuning. I like that more than using a block since I don't want to be limited to only dives when using a block.
> 
> My current inlay design is something simple like this (these are the final two choices. I'm not sure which to go with. Which do y'all prefer?):
> View attachment 100248



I like the second one a bit more. 

Are the green inlays straight up green or Luminlay? I was very close to going with Luminlay face dots as well, but for the first time in my guitar buying life let potential resale influence my purchase decision. 

And I think I’d go dots on the 12th fret with this design.


----------



## odibrom

LunatiqueRob said:


> Visual aesthetics is a very subjective thing. I'm going for a sci-fi sport car kind of aesthetic. The green dots reminds me of the neon lights in a cyberpunk city. The lavender is a good complementary color to the yellow, but toned down from a purple to be less strident. Reminds me a little of the kind of color schemes you'd see in Evangelion (so the anime comment is kind of spot on).
> 
> 
> 
> I have never once thought of what he brought up with band members seeing my fret markings. Never when I did play in a band, and certainly not now that I don't play in bands anymore. I'm only customizing based on my own aesthetic preferences. My other guitars and basses are all quite earthy wood and brown colors, so this one I'm going for something more striking and vivid, but still well color-coordinated and pleasing.
> 
> However, with teaching (I do teach), it can be helpful if the students can easily see what you're doing on the fretboard (although that was not in my consideration at all either).



Teaching purposed guitars are a different thing, having inlays with them may serve a specific purpose for starting guitar players, but for the long run, is my opinion that, the student shouldn't rely on his/her eye sight to find the right notes to play... blind folded is the way... hehehe...


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Kyle Jordan said:


> I like the second one a bit more.
> 
> Are the green inlays straight up green or Luminlay? I was very close to going with Luminlay face dots as well, but for the first time in my guitar buying life let potential resale influence my purchase decision.
> 
> And I think I’d go dots on the 12th fret with this design.



The people who like the first one more, like the balance of the two logos both in lavender. The people who like the 2nd one more, like how the green A pops more. 

The green dots will be just epoxy, not Luminlay. When not glowing, Luminlay just looks like normal color, so a bit drab for what I'm going for. And I have no need to perform on a dark stage (those days are over for me), so Luminlays are not necessary for me.


----------



## Giest

I think it's more the saturation levels of the photoshop colors that's throwing me off than the colors themselves. Cartoonish might have inadvertently sounded a bit rude on my part. Sick guitar whatever way you go, perhaps not for me is all.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Giest said:


> I think it's more the saturation levels of the photoshop colors that's throwing me off than the colors themselves. Cartoonish might have inadvertently sounded a bit rude on my part. Sick guitar whatever way you go, perhaps not for me is all.


No worries. Everyone's taste is different. You might be right about the Photoshop colors, since I painted those on, and in real-life the lighting would often subdue the colors more. For example, in the original photo, the yellow dots and logos appeared quite drab compared to the yellow finish on the body, simply because the lighting wasn't even.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

One more option is this one, where the two logos' colors are swapped:


----------



## narad

LunatiqueRob said:


> One more option is this one, where the two logos' colors are swapped:
> View attachment 100256



Just do dots, or just do a 1st fret inlay. Together it's just a hodgepodge of symbols. It's like if the Egyptians had to go about hieroglyphs with early 90s colors.


----------



## Avedas

odibrom said:


> ... buying a guitar considering its inlays because of band members can't find their way in the fretboard of their own guitars/basses is a bad starting point. Is that even a thing?


It is a thing!

I used to play in a jazz combo group with some old guys and I'd follow the band leader's guitar for changes during improv sections or things we didn't have charts for. I'd have totally been lost if he didn't have inlays. Very useful, but also very niche.

I say this meanwhile over half of my guitars have no inlays lol


----------



## LunatiqueRob

narad said:


> Just do dots, or just do a 1st fret inlay. Together it's just a hodgepodge of symbols. It's like if the Egyptians had to go about hieroglyphs with early 90s colors.


 That's another option I'm considering. The A is more important than the H/0. 
EDIT: Just did another mockup with the H/0 logo taken out:


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> It is a thing!
> 
> I used to play in a jazz combo group with some old guys and I'd follow the band leader's guitar for changes during improv sections or things we didn't have charts for. I'd have totally been lost if he didn't have inlays. Very useful, but also very niche.
> 
> I say this meanwhile over half of my guitars have no inlays lol



Sounds like the right time to use stickers.


----------



## Avedas

narad said:


> Sounds like the right time to use stickers.


That's exactly what the guy on the double bass did.


----------



## jephjacques

MaxOfMetal said:


> I triple dog dare you to get one with "JEPH SUCKS" on it.



You cover the initial deposit and I'll do it


----------



## Hollowway

What if you did the A inlay on the first fret and the dots on frets <12 in one color, and then the 12 fret logo and the dots on the higher frets in the other color, and no dots on the 12th? 

(If not, I don’t think I’d mind both logos in lavender and the dots in green, but I wouldn’t put dots AND the logo both on the 12 fret.)


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Hollowway said:


> What if you did the A inlay on the first fret and the dots on frets <12 in one color, and then the 12 fret logo and the dots on the higher frets in the other color, and no dots on the 12th?
> 
> (If not, I don’t think I’d mind both logos in lavender and the dots in green, but I wouldn’t put dots AND the logo both on the 12 fret.)



Jeroen told me on the 12th fret, it's always either logo or dots, never both. None of my guitars or basses have any logo on the 12th fret, so I might not be used to seeing something there at first. I thought about taking out that logo and just keep two dots, but the model logo at the 12th fret is part of the Aristides design aesthetic, as so many of their instruments have it. I don't know--I'm kinda stuck on that one. 

I did try a mockup with exactly what you suggested, but the lavender dots don't show well since it's such a subdued color. You need a large enough shape to be able to identify the color clearly, so they'll only work well as logos. OTOH, the green is a much stronger contrast and sticks out more for the dots, and I realized using it for the logos could be too much and might be too distracting when I look down while playing. The lavender would be less distracting for the logos.


----------



## Hollowway

LunatiqueRob said:


> Jeroen told me on the 12th fret, it's always either logo or dots, never both. None of my guitars or basses have any logo on the 12th fret, so I might not be used to seeing something there at first. I thought about taking out that logo and just keep two dots, but the model logo at the 12th fret is part of the Aristides design aesthetic, as so many of their instruments have it. I don't know--I'm kinda stuck on that one.
> 
> I did try a mockup with exactly what you suggested, but the lavender dots don't show well since it's such a subdued color. You need a large enough shape to be able to identify the color clearly, so they'll only work well as logos. OTOH, the green is a much stronger contrast and sticks out more for the dots, and I realized using it for the logos could be too much and might be too distracting when I look down while playing. The lavender would be less distracting for the logos.


If it were me, then, I'd probably do both logos in lavender, and the fret markers in green. (And then no dots on the 12 fret, as you said.) I think that would look cool, but would take out the busyness on the 12 fret by only having the logo there.


----------



## Giest

LunatiqueRob said:


> That's another option I'm considering. The A is more important than the H/0.
> EDIT: Just did another mockup with the H/0 logo taken out:
> View attachment 100257



I like this one a lot, I think the other ones might have been a little too busy for my preference. I would go with it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

This thread is entirely too quiet, so I’ll add my latest pic. Funnily enough, this pic made me realize I made a mistake. I wanted a 3-way toggle pickup selector, but just put 3 way selector in the description. Oh well, it’ll make things easier if I decide to swap out the EMGs for Fluences or something I’d use split coils with. That said, I love how bright the inlays are. I wanted dots that popped and they look like they definitely do.


----------



## Stephan

Nice Kyle!!

Was just wondering before changing strings and do a setup on my 070sr:
What string action do you guys and girls prefer on your Aristides? Specifically on the 7 string models but feel free to share any settings.

I think the factory setting is 1.19 mm (3/64inch) to 1.59 mm (4/64 inch). Very little neck relief, if I remember correctly.

I played with the thought of trying 1.59 (basically 1.6 mm) at the 7th to 1 mm at the thin 1st string. This basically makes the „slope“ from higher action to lower action a bit steeper in favor of lower action of the unwound strings.


----------



## jephjacques

Just do whatever feels right to you. You can always go back if it doesn't work out. I generally raise the action and put more relief in the neck than most people around here, but my new 070sr is set up factory stock and plays great, so I haven't had to touch it yet. The bass strings are a little on the light side for me so if I go up to a 68 I'll probably have to tweak things, but that's about it.


----------



## Stephan

Generally speaking I completely agree and I do a lot of trial and error myself and mainly go by what feels right - and that might not be the same setup every time. But I guess I‘m just a setup-nerd and am interested in how others handle these things. 

Do you use 0.68 for drop A or G#?


----------



## jephjacques

I do 68s for G and G#. I can get away with lighter for A and up. It came with a 60, which is doable on this particular guitar but a bit too thin for my liking. Will probably go up a few notches once it's time to restring.


----------



## Stephan

jephjacques said:


> I do 68s for G and G#. I can get away with lighter for A and up. It came with a 60, which is doable on this particular guitar but a bit too thin for my liking. Will probably go up a few notches once it's time to restring.


Got it. Thats basically around my preferred tension with the 070sr too. I really like 64 for A or 60 for B. Would probably also go for 68 for G/G#. 

Often with 7 strings I found it difficult to find the right gauge for dropped tunings since there often is such a noticeable jump in diameter between the 6th and 7th (bass side) string. Multiscale adresses this but I still find 46 to e.g. 64 (Drop A) less comfortable to play compared to e.g. 46 -> 59/60 (B std).
Of course in this setting the standard tuning has even more tension in the B-string - so I wonder if paradoxically its not the diameter increase that bothers me with drop tuning but the lack of tension and if I should just try an even thicker A string (e.g. 68). I‘ll certainly try!


----------



## jephjacques

Just be aware of how big string gauge jumps will effect intonation. You might also need to widen your nut to accept a larger string, which is fairly trivial but also non-reversible.


----------



## Stephan

jephjacques said:


> Just be aware of how big string gauge jumps will effect intonation. You might also need to widen your nut to accept a larger string, which is fairly trivial but also non-reversible.


Sure. I always control intonation when changing string gauge or tuning. Hipshot bridges are quite easy to adjust - great design.

I do also feel that with the 0.64 at (drop) A it is still quite difficult to intonate properly. This might be because of the (still) comparably low tension.


----------



## Stephan

jephjacques said:


> Just be aware of how big string gauge jumps will effect intonation. You might also need to widen your nut to accept a larger string, which is fairly trivial but also non-reversible.


What do you think…Would a nut width for a 0.64 likely work well for a 0.60 (no wiggle) and 0.68 (fitting in the slot)?


----------



## narad

I dig:


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

narad said:


> I dig:


Damn that binding looks really classy


----------



## mikernaut

Painted Binding? I was asking about something like this awhile back on a Aristides. I really want to do that binding look someday on a idea I have.


----------



## JimF

I would never in a million years spec that, or choose it from a written description, but yet here I am, lusting over it something crazy.


----------



## Velokki

narad said:


> I dig:



Holy Jesus. This gives me unhealthy ideas! Imagine a matte black one with the same white binding. Or an ESP Eclipse-style golden binding with golden hardware and all black everything else. DAMN.


----------



## jyym

Is that the titanium trem?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

mikernaut said:


> Painted Binding? I was asking about something like this awhile back on a Aristides. I really want to do that binding look someday on a idea I have.



Same here. I was asking about that on my 080. About the only real thing I miss on paper is a bound neck and headstock. I know they can do the painted body binding. Would love an option for faux fretboard binding. Or even real.


----------



## Jackillin

narad said:


> I dig:




This is phenomenal!


----------



## Jackillin

Seems I have joined the Aristides club Order is in the queue...


----------



## jyym

Jackillin said:


> Seems I have joined the Aristides club Order is in the queue...


What’s your eta?


----------



## Jackillin

jym said:


> What’s your eta?



I think 9-12 months. Just put the order in so not quite sure yet.


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> I dig:



This one is glorious...


----------



## CanserDYI

narad said:


> I dig:


Literally best Aristides I've ever seen. Holy shit.


----------



## littlebadboy

Jackillin said:


> I think 9-12 months. Just put the order in so not quite sure yet.


How does it work? Do you pay for the whole guitar cost in advance?


----------



## brandonwall

littlebadboy said:


> How does it work? Do you pay for the whole guitar cost in advance?



We only require 50% down with the remainder due by the time the guitar is ready to ship (typically no more than 12 months on anything that isn't super customized).


----------



## littlebadboy

brandonwall said:


> We only require 50% down with the remainder due by the time the guitar is ready to ship (typically no more than 12 months on anything that isn't super customized).


Thanks for the info! For humble mortals like me... do you have financing? I have been really obsessedly liking the H/06s you've been posting on Instagram, that I'm thinking of selling a kidney.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jym said:


> Is that the titanium trem?



That would be my guess too, it has this golden tint to it as opposed to the chrome one.


----------



## Musiscience

Where did you find pictures of it? The only thing I see is


----------



## jyym

Musiscience said:


> Where did you find pictures of it? The only thing I see is


Your image didn’t upload, at least I can’t see it on mobile


----------



## Musiscience

jym said:


> Your image didn’t upload, at least I can’t see it on mobile



Exactly, that's the point, I can't see it either but really want to!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Unexpected Merry Xmas to me! Been busy all day and just checking email this evening only to see Aristides and @brandonwall emailed me saying my guitar is headed for Final Assembly and is 4-5 weeks out! Much earlier than I thought. 

I AM PUMPED!!!


----------



## Guamskyy

Kyle Jordan said:


> Unexpected Merry Xmas to me! Been busy all day and just checking email this evening only to see Aristides and @brandonwall emailed me saying my guitar is headed for Final Assembly and is 4-5 weeks out! Much earlier than I thought.
> 
> I AM PUMPED!!!



Same here! I got my email a couple days ago and I definitely wasn't expecting it.


----------



## narad

Remember folks, weird themes are all swell until it's time to sell:

https://reverb.com/item/46938905-ar...FoJmWWmD7D6MxdtxcJ-KAc_jnvFSizhVVcCcFsCnHXqtY


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Remember folks, weird themes are all swell until it's time to sell:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/46938905-ar...FoJmWWmD7D6MxdtxcJ-KAc_jnvFSizhVVcCcFsCnHXqtY



Those are a bit less odd than I was thinking they would be before clicking, but your point still stands. 

That's part of why I went fairly conservative with my build. If I end up not liking the neck or something, I hopefully should be able to make a good amount back on resale. First time I've ever actually taken that in to account when buying a guitar.


----------



## jyym

H/06 with trem owners, how’s the flutter, and how many springs are you using? I’ve only seen one demo where a guy does some fluttering and it doesn’t sound that great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

narad said:


> Remember folks, weird themes are all swell until it's time to sell:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/46938905-ar...FoJmWWmD7D6MxdtxcJ-KAc_jnvFSizhVVcCcFsCnHXqtY



I always cringe at the heavily themed stuff, but I'm confident that this lot was probably sold for so cheap that it'd be a miracle if Adam took a hit on resale.

People have already proven they're willing to pay a certain amount to try an Aristides, even if it's a watermelon based finish. It's not far fetched that these will sell, although I think grouping them up and going for a 5 figure amount is extremely unlikely to work 

Not sure what the crossover in niche instruments and the HP fanbase is, but Murdock might just be the only resident of that venn diagram.


----------



## CanserDYI

Jonathan20022 said:


> I always cringe at the heavily themed stuff, but I'm confident that this lot was probably sold for so cheap that it'd be a miracle if Adam took a hit on resale.
> 
> People have already proven they're willing to pay a certain amount to try an Aristides, even if it's a watermelon based finish. It's not far fetched that these will sell, although I think grouping them up and going for a 5 figure amount is extremely unlikely to work
> 
> Not sure what the crossover in niche instruments and the HP fanbase is, but Murdock might just be the only resident of that venn diagram.


All I know is I'm a huge HP fan since 1998, and huge Aristides fan, and if i had 20k to drop right now, I'd buy that lol


----------



## Jonathan20022

CanserDYI said:


> All I know is I'm a huge HP fan since 1998, and huge Aristides fan, and if i had 20k to drop right now, I'd buy that lol



There's 2! 

To be fair, it's an individual's own money so you do you. But I'm speaking more from my perspective, I thought about getting tramp stamp decals on the back of my aristides headstocks when I was ordering it. I think if I ever did decide on something I'd probably make something extremely subtle like an iron finish and get some kind of homage to the Iron Giant in a place that isn't super overt. 

But yeah I don't think I love anything enough to go through with a guitar themed build like that personally


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Just sent the remainder of my payment. Should be around end of January/beginning of February time for arrival. 

I am psyched to a borderline ridiculous degree!



Jonathan20022 said:


> I always cringe at the heavily themed stuff



Just you wait. If this 080 works out like I hope, the idea of another 080 or maybe even an H/09 with crazy Deus Ex theme is high on my priorities list. Two if I can swing it. One JC Denton, one Adam Jensen. (And if I hit the lottery, I’d do an Alex Denton one as well.)


----------



## odibrom

The "if I hit the lottery" is not a good guitar investing principle... but it's always good to see people excited with Aristides guitars...


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

anyone with a H/06 around these parts? Looking for a ballpark weight if you don't mind tossing it on a scale


----------



## Hollowway

Jonathan20022 said:


> I always cringe at the heavily themed stuff, but I'm confident that this lot was probably sold for so cheap that it'd be a miracle if Adam took a hit on resale.



Yeah, Adam buys and sells gear for income. I have no way of knowing what he got these for, but they were all FS by another guy right before he posted them up again. I believe the images are from the other guy, or maybe the guy before that. Adam normally posts his FS stuff at essentially “new” prices, and I suspects waits for offers. But he knows what he’s doing, because he’s constantly posting 30 guitars FS.

That 8 string has been in 5-6 different peoples hands now. Im not sure why it keeps flipping, but I’ve almost bought it twice already.


----------



## jyym

Jeffrey Bain said:


> anyone with a H/06 around these parts? Looking for a ballpark weight if you don't mind tossing it on a scale


I have been told by Aristides that it is around 2400g with passives, no trem. Pascal states something similar in the intro video.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

jym said:


> I have been told by Aristides that it is around 2400g with passives, no trem. Pascal states something similar in the intro video.


5.29 good ole American pounds. That's real light! The desire intensifies


----------



## Lorcan Ward

At least it isn’t Game of Thrones themed guitars. Don’t think they’d sell anytime soon but Harry Potter and arium enthusiasts is certainly a niche market. 



Jonathan20022 said:


> I think if I ever did decide on something I'd probably make something extremely subtle like an iron finish and get some kind of homage to the Iron Giant in a place that isn't super overt.



Instructions unclear. You are now getting the Iron Giant’s head inlaid at the 12th fret.


----------



## spudmunkey

Lorcan Ward said:


> Instructions unclear. You are now getting the Iron Giant’s head inlaid at the 12th fret.


----------



## StevenC

Lorcan Ward said:


> At least it isn’t Game of Thrones themed guitars. Don’t think they’d sell anytime soon but Harry Potter and arium enthusiasts is certainly a niche market.


The crazy thing is that the 080S in that lot has changed hands a few times. Then somebody decided to order 4 more guitars to match.


----------



## Hollowway

Anyone got an 090 on the way? I'm gonna need you to play it a little bit, then post it FS so I can buy it.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, Adam buys and sells gear for income. I have no way of knowing what he got these for, but they were all FS by another guy right before he posted them up again. I believe the images are from the other guy, or maybe the guy before that. Adam normally posts his FS stuff at essentially “new” prices, and I suspects waits for offers. But he knows what he’s doing, because he’s constantly posting 30 guitars FS.
> 
> That 8 string has been in 5-6 different peoples hands now. Im not sure why it keeps flipping, but I’ve almost bought it twice already.



I like HP. Not a ton, but definitely enjoyed the movies. That said, the "which house are you in?" internet test my girlfriend made me do put me in Slitherin, and I legit like the British racing green that they used for that guitar. Im half tempted to buy just becasue the guitar is cool enough on its own outside of any pop culture reference.


----------



## Agalloch

Man, why are custom inlays on Aristides such a thing? I see so many on used guitars that pop up.

I don't think I've seen a single one that's even remotely attractive...


----------



## I play music

tofudoom said:


> Man, why are custom inlays on Aristides such a thing? I see so many on used guitars that pop up.
> 
> I don't think I've seen a single that's even remotely attractive...


their default inlays aren't either ..


----------



## Agalloch

I play music said:


> their default inlays aren't either ..



Yeah, I'm not a fan of the model number at the 12th fret, but the A at the first fret isn't so bad (still unnecessary though). I definitely prefer the blank fretboard...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tofudoom said:


> Man, why are custom inlays on Aristides such a thing?



Probably because that and finish are the only real aesthetic changes and personalisations you can make barring functional components like pickups and bridge.

And maybe folks who like those speed bump/divot things just have bad taste in general. 

I kid. I kid.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably because that and finish are the only real aesthetic changes and personalisations you can make barring functional components like pickups and bridge.
> 
> And maybe folks who like those speed bump/divot things just have bad taste in general.
> 
> I kid. I kid.


 
*Add sonic inlays for maximum dj0nt speed


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Racing stripes on raw models is a thing and two of my four yellow sheets have it on there. Gotta add that extra speed stat.


----------



## Agalloch

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably because that and finish are the only real aesthetic changes and personalisations you can make barring functional components like pickups and bridge.
> 
> And maybe folks who like those speed bump/divot things just have bad taste in general.
> 
> I kid. I kid.



It's like putting a massive vinyl Anime sticker on a Ferrari (though, at least that might be removable). The surest way to ruin the entire visual appeal of your $4k guitar is to put a giant Gucci logo across three frets...


----------



## xzacx

Those inlays are the only reason I haven’t owned one yet. I’m not patient enough to put an order in myself, and everyone I see that I’d otherwise want has either a goofy custom thing, or the “normal” model number. I’ve almost been tricked a few times by a black-on-black 12th fret too.


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> Those inlays are the only reason I haven’t owned one yet. I’m not patient enough to put an order in myself, and everyone I see that I’d otherwise want has either a goofy custom thing, or the “normal” model number. I’ve almost been tricked a few times by a black-on-black 12th fret too.



I saw a guy in the US selling an 060S in chameleon marble, barely decent price but looks really nice, so I ask him if he'd ship to Japan, and I verify with him that it's a blank board. He ships it, that's like $200+. I pay import duty on a $3500 guitar. I open it up... fucking black on black 060 inlay. I'm like, dude, wtf, this has the inlay. "Oh, I thought you meant like the MOP inlay"

Like I have to ask if there's a sparkling white pearloid marking on the fretboard that I'm not seeing in the photos...


----------



## jyym

So no one with an h/06 that can post a review of the trem? I’ve only seen one or two on YouTube.


----------



## Stephenar19

Reading this thread after just confirming a ridiculous custom inlay... No regrets


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Stephenar19 said:


> Reading this thread after just confirming a ridiculous custom inlay... No regrets


LMFAO fuck the haters buddy you do you


----------



## Jonathan20022

Hey I'm thankful for Aristides basically greenlighting everything under the sun, people are willing to pay so why leave money on the table. I actually like seeing stuff I wouldn't be caught dead with personally 

Greatest Hits: Cholo Hello Kitty, ASCII Penis, and Watermelon Burst!!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Stephenar19 said:


> Reading this thread after just confirming a ridiculous custom inlay... No regrets



I was extremely close to going with Green Luminlay facedots. Besides wanting to keep costs down a bit, I actually took resale in to consideration for the first time just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Hollowway

Jonathan20022 said:


> Greatest Hits: Cholo Hello Kitty, ASCII Penis, and Watermelon Burst!!


Did I miss those? I need to see photos!

EDIT: And ASCII Penis is my new band name.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> I was extremely close to going with Green Luminlay facedots. Besides wanting to keep costs down a bit, I actually took resale in to consideration for the first time just to be on the safe side.



If it's like a luminlay greendot (UV7) then that's a pretty cool idea that I don't think would hurt resale. Seems miles better than "060" and "A" even.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> If it's like a luminlay greendot (UV7) then that's a pretty cool idea that I don't think would hurt resale. Seems miles better than "060" and "A" even.


Branded inlays make me think of Chapman, not ESP. And on ESPs they make me think of buying other guitars.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Branded inlays make me think of Chapman, not ESP. And on ESPs they make me think of buying other guitars.



The punchline wasn't worth the forced effort to bring ESP into the conversation.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> If it's like a luminlay greendot (UV7) then that's a pretty cool idea that I don't think would hurt resale. Seems miles better than "060" and "A" even.



I ended up with white dots, but did do the "080" because I like that inlay on the 080 compared to the 070 and 060. Plus, the guitar is already pretty understated, and I wanted a little flair. 

I don't anticipate selling it, but wanted to hedge a bit in case I end up say hating the neck or don't like the tone and cannot correct it. 

It was actually kind of difficult to make the choice TBH.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> I ended up with white dots, but did do the "080" because I like that inlay on the 080 compared to the 070 and 060. Plus, the guitar is already pretty understated, and I wanted a little flair.
> 
> I don't anticipate selling it, but wanted to hedge a bit in case I end up say hating the neck or don't like the tone and cannot correct it.
> 
> It was actually kind of difficult to make the choice TBH.



It does have some advantages over a giant "K.J." 12th fret inlay.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Hollowway said:


> Did I miss those? I need to see photos!
> 
> EDIT: And ASCII Penis is my new band name.









https://reverb.com/ca/item/9944950-aristides-080s-hello-kitty-2017-pink-matte






Watermelon I think we're all already intimately familiar with at this point


----------



## CanserDYI

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://reverb.com/ca/item/9944950-aristides-080s-hello-kitty-2017-pink-matte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon I think we're all already intimately familiar with at this point


Thank you for not burning my eyes with the watermelon.

Also, fucking LOLOLOL at the 8=D


----------



## Hollowway

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://reverb.com/ca/item/9944950-aristides-080s-hello-kitty-2017-pink-matte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon I think we're all already intimately familiar with at this point


Wow, I'm actually disappointed in those. Like, if I were going to do an ASCII penis I would have gone over the top. That just looks like a super happy guy with glasses.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm confident they will build anyone a guitar with a cock down the fretboard, but we may not see it in any official capacity


----------



## RevelGTR

Currently putting together some specs and thinking along these lines:
T/Or
Army Green 
Black hardware and pickguard
Black fretboard with no inlays 
Green or blue side dots (any thoughts which would look better?)
Evertune Tele bridge 
BKP Boss set with black neck cover 

Any thoughts or changes I should consider? My goal is something that sounds more or less like an aggressive take on a classic tele, but with a more modern aesthetic and feel.


----------



## Hollowway

RevelGTR said:


> Currently putting together some specs and thinking along these lines:
> T/Or
> Army Green
> Black hardware and pickguard
> Black fretboard with no inlays
> Green or blue side dots (any thoughts which would look better?)
> Evertune Tele bridge
> BKP Boss set with black neck cover
> 
> Any thoughts or changes I should consider? My goal is something that sounds more or less like an aggressive take on a classic tele, but with a more modern aesthetic and feel.


Question: will a penis be involved?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Question: will a penis be involved?



That's our Hollowway, asking the important questions.


----------



## Mboogie7

Hollowway said:


> Question: will a penis be involved?


----------



## RevelGTR

Hollowway said:


> Question: will a penis be involved?


If I was a djenty STEM lord you bet your bottom dollar there’d be a throbbing penis covering the entire fretboard


----------



## The Blue Ghost

Is this thread the catalyst for luthier's being swarmed with genetalia related inlay requests in 2022 perhaps?


----------



## narad

The Blue Ghost said:


> Is this thread the catalyst for luthier's being swarmed with genetalia related inlay requests in 2022 perhaps?



Half of Aristides spec sheets are like the "Tide Pod Challenge" of guitar orders.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'd get the Tool wrench dick on mine, ngl.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

narad said:


> Half of Aristides spec sheets are like the "Tide Pod Challenge" of guitar orders.


 For that fresh out of the wash modern A E S T H E T I C


----------



## The Blue Ghost

narad said:


> Half of Aristides spec sheets are like the "Tide Pod Challenge" of guitar orders.


 For that fresh out of the wash modern A E S T H E T I C


----------



## jyym

Tuesdays are a slow day in the office for me. I’m going to start bringing my h/06 to practice during downtime. Any recommendations for a relatively portable stand, or something small enough I can just leave at the office without it being an eyesore?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kind of want a blueberry marble T/O , with either a blue waffle inlay, or Nin-Nin from La Blue Girl. I think that'd be hilarious.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> I kind of want a blueberry marble T/O , with either a blue waffle inlay, or Nin-Nin. I think that'd be hilarious.


Thanks for reminding me about a part of the internet I forgot about, took some therapy to get rid of that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Thanks for reminding me about a part of the internet I forgot about, took some therapy to get rid of that.


I also have an alternative idea where it'd be lemon yellow, with lemon party scrawled on the body


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> I also have an alternative idea where it'd be lemon yellow, with lemon party scrawled on the body


Stop making me relive awful internet horrors!


----------



## The Blue Ghost

jym said:


> Tuesdays are a slow day in the office for me. I’m going to start bringing my h/06 to practice during downtime. Any recommendations for a relatively portable stand, or something small enough I can just leave at the office without it being an eyesore?


I'd recommend the Hercules GS402BB. Probably the smallest most portable stand I know of. Have 5 of them myself and would buy more if need be (more of a question of when tbh lol)


----------



## webs

The Blue Ghost said:


> I'd recommend the Hercules GS402BB. Probably the smallest most portable stand I know of. Have 5 of them myself and would buy more if need be (more of a question of when tbh lol)


I like the small Hercules stands, too. I keep my H/08 on a GS302B and it's nice and stable. Aesthetically it's nicer than others especially among small folding stands. I've had issues with the bigger Herc stands but their small folding ones are excellent.


----------



## jyym

webs said:


> I like the small Hercules stands, too. I keep my H/08 on a GS302B and it's nice and stable. Aesthetically it's nicer than others especially among small folding stands. I've had issues with the bigger Herc stands but their small folding ones are excellent.


Mind sharing a pic of how it rests on the bottom supports? I can’t help but think it would be a little wonky since you can’t offset the supports


----------



## Stephenar19

Strandberg has a stand which I imagine would work well for an Aristides. That is, if you can stomach paying $65 for two slabs of (what I assume is) particle board


----------



## jyym

Stephenar19 said:


> Strandberg has a stand which I imagine would work well for an Aristides. That is, if you can stomach paying $65 for two slabs of (what I assume is) particle board


It has been out of stock for over a year. Two years?


----------



## Stephenar19

jym said:


> It has been out of stock for over a year. Two years?


Oof didn't catch that. I think fender also has an adjustable one for relatively cheap then. Can't speak to it personally though


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

jym said:


> Mind sharing a pic of how it rests on the bottom supports? I can’t help but think it would be a little wonky since you can’t offset the supports


Have you considered a swing wall mount? Certainly works for headless; they're not cheap but they work and they display your guitar. Not really portable though, unless you were to go with some sort of 3M tape over screws


----------



## jyym

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Have you considered a swing wall mount? Certainly works for headless; they're not cheap but they work and they display your guitar. Not really portable though, unless you were to go with some sort of 3M tape over screws


Definitely looking for something at least semi portable. This is for my work office. Won’t be wall hanging my guitar there, my job isn’t *that* cool.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

jym said:


> Definitely looking for something at least semi portable. This is for my work office. Won’t be wall hanging my guitar there, my job isn’t *that* cool.


lol figured it was worth a shot. Good luck with your search sir


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

The fender adjustable stands seem to be the best bet for headless in general, I used one for my Strandberg and it was very accommodating. I'm sure the stand will be shown off in my eventual H/0 9 NGD.


----------



## jyym

FromTheMausoleum said:


> The fender adjustable stands seem to be the best bet for headless in general, I used one for my Strandberg and it was very accommodating. I'm sure the stand will be shown off in my eventual H/0 9 NGD.


this one? https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/099-1819-000--fender-universal-a-frame-electric-stand


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

jym said:


> this one? https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/099-1819-000--fender-universal-a-frame-electric-stand


That one looks pretty good, may pick one of those up to keep by the desk so I can keep a guitar at arms length


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jym said:


> this one? https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/099-1819-000--fender-universal-a-frame-electric-stand


Correct! It has the adjustable bottom and also has the little side arm thing you can use for added support.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I’ve seen some older pics floating around of Aristides in SKB-style cases. Does anyone know if those were specifically made for Aristides or were these an off the shelf option? I know the gigbag the current guitars come with is very high quality, but I strongly prefer a hard case. Thinking about picking up one after the guitar arrives.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Kyle Jordan said:


> I’ve seen some older pics floating around of Aristides in SKB-style cases. Does anyone know if those were specifically made for Aristides or were these an off the shelf option? I know the gigbag the current guitars come with is very high quality, but I strongly prefer a hard case. Thinking about picking up one after the guitar arrives.



I actually had two 060 in the SKB cases and I trust them a lot less than the mono bags. Every guitar I've received in a mono bag has been in great condition even when the shipping boxes were obliterated. One of the SKB cases got hit in shipping, opened up, and clamped down on the body of the guitar cracking the paint and knocking the trem off the posts. Having the extra give of the mono bag feels like a necessity.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

+100 on hercules stands. I use it for my ESP m2's, les pauls, dime stealth, and caparizon czq.


----------



## webs

jym said:


> Mind sharing a pic of how it rests on the bottom supports? I can’t help but think it would be a little wonky since you can’t offset the supports


Good catch! You're right - I went to take a picture and realized that it's a different stand, the GS303B. I had originally gotten it for a mandolin but it works great with the H/08. It has foam rings on the bottom braces that can be adjusted to hug the instrument which allows for several angles that work nicely. The GS302B is what I'm using in another room for a MM St. Vincent, it does _not _work ideally for the H/08.

Here are a few photos - you can see the spacing rings work in a couple configurations, you really only need one but it allows for a few different angles on the stand. The last two photos are the GS302B which shows that it will sit on that stand, but it only works at that one angle and it takes a little care to set it in correctly. 
https://imgur.com/a/cn2rGD3


----------



## odibrom

I remember a few pages back seeing someone mentioning a fretless Aritides in the making, is it done already???


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> I remember a few pages back seeing someone mentioning a fretless Aritides in the making, is it done already???


yes


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> yes




Cool, thanks... the fingerboard is a metal alloy of some kind, right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> Cool, thanks... the fingerboard is a metal alloy of some kind, right?


it's stainless steel.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's stainless steel.


How thick is it, do you know?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> How thick is it, do you know?


no idea. ask @brandonwall or shoot aristides an email


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> How thick is it, do you know?


It's fairly thin so that it doesn't cause neck dive, I'd assume it's slightly thinner than a fret. They also recommend coated strings for increased longevity. This is the latest picture I have of my fretless build.


----------



## Guamskyy

FromTheMausoleum said:


> It's fairly thin so that it doesn't cause neck dive, I'd assume it's slightly thinner than a fret. They also recommend coated strings for increased longevity. This is the latest picture I have of my fretless build.
> View attachment 102046



oh wow I just noticed the back is missing from the bridge pickup! Is that how intrusive the evertune is on the models other than the t/0’s?


----------



## jephjacques

I know it's irrational but I would be SO stressed about breaking that lil bridge of material between the pickup and the evertune hole by accident


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> It's fairly thin so that it doesn't cause neck dive, I'd assume it's slightly thinner than a fret. They also recommend coated strings for increased longevity. This is the latest picture I have of my fretless build.
> View attachment 102046



Cool, thanks...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Guamskyy said:


> oh wow I just noticed the back is missing from the bridge pickup! Is that how intrusive the evertune is on the models other than the t/0’s?



Not sure what the T/0s look like, but that little strip and missing back of the bridge pickup cavity seem to be the standard when dealing with the F Model Evertune on most installs.

2:25




jephjacques said:


> I know it's irrational but I would be SO stressed about breaking that lil bridge of material between the pickup and the evertune hole by accident



My eyebrow raised a bit when I saw a pic of my build and saw that section. I'm hopeful the layers of Glass fiber reinforce toughness in that area. Don't know if the Carbon Fiber layers quite reach that section of the guitar by looking at the layer graphic.


----------



## RiksRiks

For any fellow 'tiddies owners with Hipshot Contour trems, what is your action height setup? I'm getting 2mm @ 12th and around 2.25 @ 24th with a little over 0.05mm neck relief as per Ferdi's recommendation (capo 1st fret, press 12th measure @ 5th)


----------



## jephjacques

Kyle Jordan said:


> My eyebrow raised a bit when I saw a pic of my build and saw that section. I'm hopeful the layers of Glass fiber reinforce toughness in that area. Don't know if the Carbon Fiber layers quite reach that section of the guitar by looking at the layer graphic.



I mean I seriously doubt it would happen unless you threw the guitar down some stairs, it's probably never gonna be an issue.


----------



## jaguar78

I love the look of Aristides guitars. It is extremely well built and their are no playability or structure impacting defects.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

It's about to be fretless time! 
You can see the stainless steel plate to the left of the body, quite thin, so I'm not too worried about it being neck heavy. 
I also got an image of my H/0 9 fingerboard so we should be seeing more updates on the run as a whole soon enough.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 102506



Are you going for an EVERTUNE bridge? that seems to be kind of weird (as in an overkill kind of way) because one tunes with the fingers when "building" the note.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> Are you going for an EVERTUNE bridge? that seems to be kind of weird (as in an overkill kind of way) because one tunes with the fingers when "building" the note.


Basically the Evertune is there to keep the note more generally in the area you're used to it being, so you can actually rely on the fret lines as a decent guide. So, less pitch correction with your ears is required when compared to instruments with normal bridges that don't compensate for strings stretching and deadening.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Basically the Evertune is there to keep the note more generally in the area you're used to it being, so you can actually rely on the fret lines as a decent guide. So, less pitch correction with your ears is required when compared to instruments with normal bridges that don't compensate for strings stretching and deadening.


There is no string stretch on fretless guitars unless you bend the strings. For regular play up and down the neck, you are just shortening the string's vibration arc length, hence the pitch change. You'll still have to tune the note at the fingers.

The precision at the fret markers has more to do with intonation than with the tuning stability, which considering the tuners, nut and overall build quality will never ever be a problem. The Evertune won't really bring any benefit to the guitar, and tuning to pitch with precision is a matter of experience. Give a week or so playing only a fretless and one brakes its code, considering enough previous experience that is, which I'm sure you have...?

... and I'd avise to really up the strings' gauge game as well... like up to .013s on the E4 string for standard E tuning...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can see the benefits of having the evertune. On a fretted instrument you know when it’s out of tune but on a fretless you might think it’s your technique before checking the open strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> I can see the benefits of having the evertune. On a fretted instrument you know when it’s out of tune but on a fretless you might think it’s your technique before checking the open strings.



Cart before the horse, you use your ear to hit the right note on a fretless. Positions are just the ballpark, but unless you've been at it for a long time or are stunningly good at it, you'll still need to make fast, "micro-corrections", even some of the best orchestral strings players still do. 

Remember, even on fretted instruments there are slight "off" frets as the temperament we're used to is imperfect. 

Not that the ET is entirely useless on a fretless, it'll still help keep things in tune if you whack the fuck out of the strings or play a lot of open string stuff.


----------



## Andromalia

Well the Evertune itself is a very stable bridge so there's that. I suppose it will also be able to correct unvoluntary bending.


----------



## Stephenar19

I for one welcome our new evertuned fretless overlords


----------



## odibrom

Andromalia said:


> (...) I suppose it will also be able to correct unvoluntary bending.



... depending on how it's setup, as does with fretted guitars.




Stephenar19 said:


> I for one welcome our new evertuned fretless overlords



... and that means exactly what?


----------



## nedheftyfunk

odibrom said:


> ... and that means exactly what?



https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-for-one-welcome-our-new-insect-overlords

E.g.


----------



## odibrom

nedheftyfunk said:


> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-for-one-welcome-our-new-insect-overlords
> 
> E.g.




... and that's what I suspected, you're just being rude. Have you experience in the subject with which you can contribute constructively, with functional information and hands on experience on how a fretless guitar works and plays? Yeah, doesn't look like so... "ignorance is a bliss", right?

:::::::::::::::::::::

Back on topic and regarding the EVERTUNE bridge with a fretless instrument. It's my opinion an overkill option and won't bring any practical benefit to the play. To be honest, the Evertune system never appealed much to me and even less on a fretless guitar, but I can understand anyone who finds it functional and useful. It will works as expected, but it won't solve the note precision problem that all fretless instruments inherently have, that's the player's choice/experience.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

odibrom said:


> ... and that's what I suspected, you're just being rude. Have you experience in the subject with which you can contribute constructively, with functional information and hands on experience on how a fretless guitar works and plays? Yeah, doesn't look like so... "ignorance is a bliss", right?
> 
> :::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> Back on topic and regarding the EVERTUNE bridge with a fretless instrument. It's my opinion an overkill option and won't bring any practical benefit to the play. To be honest, the Evertune system never appealed much to me and even less on a fretless guitar, but I can understand anyone who finds it functional and useful. It will works as expected, but it won't solve the note precision problem that all fretless instruments inherently have, that's the player's choice/experience.


I do not believe the user was intending to be rude, my friend, simply cracking a "joke", could you believe?


----------



## odibrom

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I do not believe the user was intending to be rude, my friend, simply cracking a "joke", could you believe?



Yeah, I can believe that, problem is that when people use unexpected and out of place jokes sometimes are understood as jerks. Saying "it was just a joke" in the aftermath is the same as not owning the consequences off a thrown rock. The damage is done. Personally, I couldn't care less, but it's a habit and a language problem many people have that needs to be addressed... it's from these habits that problems like sexual harassment, racial and xenophobic mentalities arise. It's a joke here, a "just saying there" and it's adding to a feel of undeserved and hollow "ownership of the truth" that leads to excess over the other, of being disrespectful and a bully... or not...


----------



## Hollowway

Note to self: next time don’t give odibrom that third cup of coffee.


----------



## ArtDecade

odibrom said:


> Yeah, I can believe that, problem is that when people use unexpected and out of place jokes sometimes are understood as jerks. Saying "it was just a joke" in the aftermath is the same as not owning the consequences off a thrown rock. The damage is done. Personally, I couldn't care less, but it's a habit and a language problem many people have that needs to be addressed... it's from these habits that problems like sexual harassment, racial and xenophobic mentalities arise. It's a joke here, a "just saying there" and it's adding to a feel of undeserved and hollow "ownership of the truth" that leads to excess over the other, of being disrespectful and a bully... or not...



A Simpsons joke about insect overlords led to "it's from these habits that problems like sexual harassment, racial and xenophobic mentalities arise." I just want to point out that you are the problem, not the joke.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

Guys I don't think you're taking the threat of being forced to toil in the underground sugar caves of our new Aristides-Evertune-Equiped-Fretless Overlords very seriously


----------



## odibrom

... whatever... I'm sure the evertuned fretless will play flawlessly.


----------



## webs

What's everyone using for strings on their H/08s? I got a set of Stringjoy but the biggest gauge is slightly problematic - it's an 80 but steps down to a 60 about 6 inches from the transition to the plain core. I can't do the 7mm fold-over thing with the plain core in the saddle, unless I unwrap a lot of the windings which I don't feel is a great solution.

My instinct is to cut the ball loop off and use that end in the saddle. I noticed the plain strings were done that way from the factory. Does anyone have a better idea? Alternatively, what brand of 80+ gauges are people using? Which brands go straight from the proper gauge to the plain core, to avoid this issue?

To own up to my own stupidity, I didn't notice until I already had the string in and trimmed at the headstock. Whoops. Now it's a 60 from the saddle to the fretboard until I replace it properly.


----------



## 77zark77

Are the side-dots showing part of the fret locations or are they located like a fretted fretboard ?


----------



## jyym

brandonwall said:


> No problem! Push/pull is no additional charge with our 3-way switching and it gives you Bridge Outer, Bridge Outer + Neck Outer, Neck Outer.


Is the bridge outer and neck outer hum cancelling by default? Or would that require a magnet flip?


----------



## jyym

brandonwall said:


> Bridge Full
> Bridge Full + Neck Outer
> Bridge Full + Neck Full
> Neck Outer
> Neck Full


For position 2, is the bridge humbucker connected to the neck outer coil in series or in parallel?


----------



## narad

That is a finish worth getting an Aristides over:


----------



## CanserDYI

narad said:


> That is a finish worth getting an Aristides over:



I think the black hardware/pups don't go too well with it, would have preferred chrome/white, personally, but hot damn. That's a finish.


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> I think the black hardware/pups don't go too well with it, would have preferred chrome/white, personally, but hot damn. That's a finish.



I think it's the black that gets me. Pink + black has always been cool but with the yellow yea, it'd be cool to see it in motion or something.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

I just got my first build update with a few photos:







I'm going to get a custom set of string gauges from Stringjoy and ship to them for the setup later.


----------



## jayarpeggios

LunatiqueRob said:


> I just got my first build update with a few photos:
> 
> View attachment 103266
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a custom set of string gauges from Stringjoy and ship to them for the setup later.



Does anyone know roughly how long after this stage until the next update? I got of this stage of my build in November but nothing since. I don't want to be the type that emails them asking for a build update haha. I'm just getting excited and I also want to but another order in for a 6 string ASAP, but wanting to get my hands on my first Aristides build before ordering the next one lol. (I ordered raw headless at the end of June I think)


----------



## LunatiqueRob

jayarpeggios said:


> Does anyone know roughly how long after this stage until the next update? I got of this stage of my build in November but nothing since. I don't want to be the type that emails them asking for a build update haha. I'm just getting excited and I also want to but another order in for a 6 string ASAP, but wanting to get my hands on my first Aristides build before ordering the next one lol. (I ordered raw headless at the end of June I think)


After I got those photos, I asked them how soon they need my custom gauges string sets, and they said as long as it's before April. I guess that tells you how long until they need the strings to do the setup.


----------



## Avedas

jayarpeggios said:


> Does anyone know roughly how long after this stage until the next update? I got of this stage of my build in November but nothing since. I don't want to be the type that emails them asking for a build update haha. I'm just getting excited and I also want to but another order in for a 6 string ASAP, but wanting to get my hands on my first Aristides build before ordering the next one lol. (I ordered raw headless at the end of June I think)


I ordered my H0/7 in April and I just got an update the other day of the body, unpainted and not yet routed. Gonna be a while to go I think.


----------



## Stephenar19

Just got my first update too. Super excited about this guy.

One thing surprised me though- we spec'd out a custom inlay on the fretboard (no A logo on 1st fret), but the fretboard has the A routed in it. I asked the guys about this and they said it was alright, but didn't offer much of an explanation. Do you guys know if this is the standard for the richlite fretboards and then filled in later? I'm wondering if maybe the fret grooves and A are premade on all fretboards before customization or if maybe this is just an error.


----------



## jyym

Stephenar19 said:


> Just got my first update too. Super excited about this guy.
> 
> One thing surprised me though- we spec'd out a custom inlay on the fretboard (no A logo on 1st fret), but the fretboard has the A routed in it. I asked the guys about this and they said it was alright, but didn't offer much of an explanation. Do you guys know if this is the standard for the richlite fretboards and then filled in later? I'm wondering if maybe the fret grooves and A are premade on all fretboards before customization or if maybe this is just an error.
> 
> View attachment 103354


I was told you can’t get an “all clean” fretboard on the H/0 series, but the no cost stealth option is black epoxy to fill in the A. All the fretboards for the H/0 series being pre routed is one possible explanation, but also consider the need for branding somewhere. I think all Aristides have either the A or a plate with the word Aristides on them (not necessarily on the front).


----------



## Stephenar19

jym said:


> I was told you can’t get an “all clean” fretboard on the H/0 series, but the no cost stealth option is black epoxy to fill in the A. All the fretboards for the H/0 series being pre routed is one possible explanation, but also consider the need for branding somewhere. I think all Aristides have either the A or a plate with the word Aristides on them (not necessarily on the front).


Ah okay, that makes sense then. I bet the vast majority of the guitars they produce have a visible A, so it probably saves time to not have to route each one.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That seems like a weird choice to pre-route fingerboards with the A, I can't imagine they wouldn't just mill a new fretboard for you without it if you asked and really wanted that.


----------



## Stephenar19

It's weird to me too, but hey, I just got another photo update today with the custom inlay applied and it looks amazing. I'm guessing they went back over and routed out the A to do the custom work, but alas, the first fret isn't in the picture so it'll have to be a mystery for a little longer


----------



## Avedas

Jonathan20022 said:


> That seems like a weird choice to pre-route fingerboards with the A, I can't imagine they wouldn't just mill a new fretboard for you without it if you asked and really wanted that.


I think they said it's because they don't do it themselves. The pre-routed version is how they receive them.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Stephenar19 said:


> It's weird to me too, but hey, I just got another photo update today with the custom inlay applied and it looks amazing. I'm guessing they went back over and routed out the A to do the custom work, but alas, the first fret isn't in the picture so it'll have to be a mystery for a little longer


If they fill it with black epoxy I think you'll probably enjoy it, it's extremely subtle against the black board!


Avedas said:


> I think they said it's because they don't do it themselves. The pre-routed version is how they receive them.


That's interesting didn't know that, makes sense.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> If they fill it with black epoxy I think you'll probably enjoy it, it's extremely subtle against the black board!



But deep down you'll always know.


----------



## vinniemallet

Ordered mine in January 2022. A full spec'd one... it's gonna be a long wait of 12 months haha. Fingers crossed to receive it before Christmas.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Just got the notification that my guitar will ship next Tuesday. So, barring any kind of fuckery with Uncle Sam and his flunkies, it should be in my grubby mitts fairly soon.

I am PUMPED!

Ordered at the end of August 2021 and didn't anticipate getting it until April/May 2022. It's a Raw model, so that plays a part.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

At one point I was considering maybe ordering another Aristides, but with totally customized fretboard inlay design--some kind of intricate graphics. But when I inquired about how much that would cost, I gave up on the idea. The cost of the elaborate custom inlay alone (up to 1,800 euro) could buy me another high-end guitar.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Just got the notification that my guitar will ship next Tuesday. So, barring any kind of fuckery with Uncle Sam and his flunkies, it should be in my grubby mitts fairly soon.
> 
> I am PUMPED!
> 
> Ordered at the end of August 2021 and didn't anticipate getting it until April/May 2022. It's a Raw model, so that plays a part.



Seems like just yesterday you put the order in.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I agree. I was caught almost totally off guard with the speed. And this is with me asking Aristides to delay shipping until after the 10th of February because no one was going to be at my house to sign for it that day. The quoted timeframe from when they asked for the second half of my payment would have put it arriving right around that time.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Fretless 070R evertune update! They're having some fun with how reflective the board is. I'm so stoked.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Fretless 070R evertune update! They're having some fun with how reflective the board is. I'm so stoked.
> View attachment 103489
> View attachment 103490
> View attachment 103488


What kind of fretboard material is that? What are its advantages over Richlite? What's the surcharge for it?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I thought someone mentioned earlier it was stainless steel.


----------



## oracles

LunatiqueRob said:


> What kind of fretboard material is that? What are its advantages over Richlite? What's the surcharge for it?



They use stainless steel for their fretless builds. It'll likely be an expensive upcharge (as are most of their upcharges) but OP or Brandon Wall would be the best qualified people to give an accurate figure.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I thought someone mentioned earlier it was stainless steel.


Oh wow. Much more more does it weigh compared to a typical fretboard? Is durability the only advantage? (Other than cosmetics.)


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

LunatiqueRob said:


> Oh wow. Much more more does it weigh compared to a typical fretboard? Is durability the only advantage? (Other than cosmetics.)


So it's just a thin sheet of stainless steel that they adhere to the normal richlite board. It just takes the place of the frets.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

LunatiqueRob said:


> Oh wow. Much more more does it weigh compared to a typical fretboard? Is durability the only advantage? (Other than cosmetics.)


Per @FromTheMausoleum 's response, it's not that heavy it seems. My guess for SS material choice is to prob. compensate for the lack of brightness/bite in the attack that u lose by going fretless. Very easily observed in fretless basses, or rather, the de-fretted fretless bass projects before/after tone comparison.


----------



## Hollowway

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Fretless 070R evertune update! They're having some fun with how reflective the board is. I'm so stoked.
> View attachment 103489
> View attachment 103490
> View attachment 103488


What made you want an evertune on a fretless? I typically think of fretless as playing my ear, so I’d think a tiny bit of pitch drift on a string wouldn’t make a noticeable difference. But maybe that’s incorrect. Or do you have specific reasons for it?


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> What made you want an evertune on a fretless? I typically think of fretless as playing my ear, so I’d think a tiny bit of pitch drift on a string wouldn’t make a noticeable difference. But maybe that’s incorrect. Or do you have specific reasons for it?



I had the same question. I guess one could argue that if you play with a heavy hand, the Evertune would eliminate held notes from drifting from the note with every "attack"...but that does seem like a veeeeeery niche requirement!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Hollowway said:


> What made you want an evertune on a fretless? I typically think of fretless as playing my ear, so I’d think a tiny bit of pitch drift on a string wouldn’t make a noticeable difference. But maybe that’s incorrect. Or do you have specific reasons for it?


Honestly I was already paying a lot of money for it so the Evertune didn't seem like a crazy upgrade. It just allows for more muscle memory to come into play making for less time needing to adjust each note by ear. Seeing as you don't bend notes on a fretless you can just have the Evertune set in the middle of the zone and not lose anything from it. Whether it's noticable I'll find out, but I'd rather have it at that price point even if the benefits are miniscule.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Honestly I was already paying a lot of money for it so the Evertune didn't seem like a crazy upgrade. It just allows for more muscle memory to come into play making for less time needing to adjust each note by ear. Seeing as you don't bend notes on a fretless you can just have the Evertune set in the middle of the zone and not lose anything from it. Whether it's noticable I'll find out, but I'd rather have it at that price point even if the benefits are miniscule.


That makes a lot of sense. Fretless is already very challenging to play, and if you have drifting tuning it just makes it even harder, so an Evertune is logical solution. I've been tempted to get an Evertune installed on one of my guitars--maybe an 8-string.


----------



## Guamskyy

The folks at aristides said they’re expecting to take better photos soon and to ship this out next Tuesday- so excited!!


----------



## webs

Steel is a good idea for a fretless board. Wooden boards will eventually experience hammocking where the vibration of the string wears a groove in the board. It can be fixed by planing the board but of course that adds new problems. If you're not using flatwounds, you're going to chew up the board even faster. It's probably a non-issue on a synthetic board, and it only comes with a lot of play time, but a nice metal board can't hurt.

Sustain and tone are the other considerations, and a metal board will help a bunch with both. I had a converted fretless with a steel board, it wasn't anywhere near that shiny but it's a very pleasant playing experience. Moving notes around is easier with a slick board - on a wooden board the string can lose momentum and choke out when you slide upwards.


----------



## jephjacques

Depends how thick it is. If it's a thin overlay it's probably not much heavier. Full fretboard thickness would be pretty significant. The tone is gonna be a lot brighter just from the steel on steel contact.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

webs said:


> Steel is a good idea for a fretless board. Wooden boards will eventually experience hammocking where the vibration of the string wears a groove in the board. It can be fixed by planing the board but of course that adds new problems. If you're not using flatwounds, you're going to chew up the board even faster. It's probably a non-issue on a synthetic board, and it only comes with a lot of play time, but a nice metal board can't hurt.


Is that a bad thing when people pay to scallop their fingerboard?


----------



## odibrom

jephjacques said:


> Depends how thick it is. If it's a thin overlay it's probably not much heavier. Full fretboard thickness would be pretty significant. The tone is gonna be a lot brighter just from the steel on steel contact.


Full thickness fretboatd in stainless steel will drive the guitar unplayable for its heavy neck dive...


----------



## webs

I don't recall the thickness of the board I had but it was quite thin, maybe half a millimeter or therabouts, and it had nothing beyond cosmetic wear when I bought it probably 20-30 years after it was made. It was heavy-ish but not crazy. A friend still has it, I'll see if he can throw the neck on a scale. A full thickness board would be really outrageous, to say nothing of the difficulty of shaping it.



LunatiqueRob said:


> Is that a bad thing when people pay to scallop their fingerboard?


It messes with intonation and causes dead spots.

Scalloping pulls the board farther from the contact point with the string. Hammocking is completely the opposite, the contact point sinks below the rest of the board so you have to apply more pressure to get the same result.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Whats everyones go to pickups in their Aristides? 

for 2 of my Mayo 7's I have the Nailbomb bridge, cold sweat neck combo which I really like but what do people find work well in Aristides world? 

Thinking of speccing an H/06 or 7 at somepoint and this (other than colour) is my main sticking point


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Ben Pinkus said:


> Whats everyones go to pickups in their Aristides?
> 
> for 2 of my Mayo 7's I have the Nailbomb bridge, cold sweat neck combo which I really like but what do people find work well in Aristides world?
> 
> Thinking of speccing an H/06 or 7 at somepoint and this (other than colour) is my main sticking point


When I asked Aristides for pickup recommendations for maximum versatility for all genres, they said the Tosin Abasi Fishmans is the best choice for that.


----------



## jephjacques

I find the Abasis to have way too much output for my tastes, at least in "modern" mode. I've had a variety of BKPs in my Aristides over the years and currently have an 070 with ragnaroks and an 070sr with their signature aristides pickups. The aristides ones are lower output and darker, but also have more balanced frequency response than the ragnaroks, which sound pretty scooped on my 070. Probably my favorite bridge pickup is the ceramic Warpig, but it kind of has its own midrange thing going on.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jephjacques said:


> I find the Abasis to have way too much output for my tastes, at least in "modern" mode. I've had a variety of BKPs in my Aristides over the years and currently have an 070 with ragnaroks and an 070sr with their signature aristides pickups. The aristides ones are lower output and darker, but also have more balanced frequency response than the ragnaroks, which sound pretty scooped on my 070. Probably my favorite bridge pickup is the ceramic Warpig, but it kind of has its own midrange thing going on.


The Abasis in my 070 slay, yes they can be louder/higher output than other pickups, but they are also very sensitive to distance to strings, so u could tweak that to taste. I have the Juggernauts in my H/08 and I like them a lot, a tad mid-heavy for my taste but very nice overall, cleans are awesome as well.


----------



## Thesius

Ben Pinkus said:


> Whats everyones go to pickups in their Aristides?
> 
> for 2 of my Mayo 7's I have the Nailbomb bridge, cold sweat neck combo which I really like but what do people find work well in Aristides world?
> 
> Thinking of speccing an H/06 or 7 at somepoint and this (other than colour) is my main sticking point


Mine came with Fishmans KSE model. I didn't like them so I threw some Evos in it until I can find what I want to replace them with. For some reason Canada seems to be out of stock on any pickup I was thinking about so I settled for the ol Evo lol


----------



## Kyle Jordan

So! My 080 arrived today…! Was not expecting it at all. Quick, terrible pics attached.

Quick first impressions:

Phenomenal.

The neck is as close to perfect as I’ve encountered. Aristides call it a C, but it feels like a D to me. Reminds me quite a bit actually of a wider version of my old 2003 UV777BK neck. And considering that neck is my second favorite neck ever, I am ecstatic. My other worries have been alleviated as well. I don’t notice the radius at all, because the setup is incredible. Plays effortlessly. And the space in the lower cutaway is excellent. My hand only barely rubs the body, and my vibrato is not impeded. The neck heel is insane. I’ve not played anything else quite like it. Even Parkers or the Stephen’s Extended Cutaway.

I fell much harder and quicker for this guitar than I anticipated. That’s only ever happened with my first Soloist. Now the 080 too.

I cannot make any harder or informed statements right now, but I am beyond satisfied as of right now.

Thanks to the crew at Aristides!


----------



## Guamskyy

Here’s the official pics for this bad boy. No ETA yet but it can’t be soon enough!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Guamskyy said:


> View attachment 103891
> View attachment 103892
> 
> Here’s the official pics for this bad boy. No ETA yet but it can’t be soon enough!!



That old school, vintage white is a seriously underrated color. Looks killer, dude.


----------



## CanserDYI

P90 in the neck and Humbucker Bridge is an S tier pickup config, good choice.


----------



## Guamskyy

MaxOfMetal said:


> That old school, vintage white is a seriously underrated color. Looks killer, dude.


Thanks! It's definitely a color that has grown more and more on me.


----------



## Guamskyy

CanserDYI said:


> P90 in the neck and Humbucker Bridge is an S tier pickup config, good choice.


I always liked this pickup configuration in theory and then finally got to try it in a G&L Fallout. Even though those pickups weren't voiced for high gain, it was just sounding good all around.


----------



## thacZERO

Someone was selling a shreddy T/0 which I had to jump on. 
It's totally impractical and weird but I love it!! First Aristides and it checked a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

thacZERO said:


> Someone was selling a shreddy T/0 which I had to jump on.
> It's totally impractical and weird but I love it!! First Aristides and it checked a lot of boxes for me.
> View attachment 104003
> 
> 
> View attachment 104004
> 
> 
> View attachment 104005


totally rad and something I would never consider building myself, making it all that much the cooler! Enjoy it


----------



## odibrom

thacZERO said:


> Someone was selling a shreddy T/0 which I had to jump on.
> It's totally impractical and weird but I love it!! First Aristides and it checked a lot of boxes for me.
> View attachment 104003
> 
> 
> View attachment 104004
> 
> 
> View attachment 104005



That inlay is super nice... HNGD!...


----------



## thacZERO

Jeffrey Bain said:


> totally rad and something I would never consider building myself, making it all that much the cooler! Enjoy it


Thanks!! Yeah I'd never consider it either but it was well priced and I have been intrigued about Aristides' for awhile. I'd also been talking (half jokingly) about a shreddy t-type guitar with friends. I kinda had to do it given the opportunity!


----------



## syzygy

thacZERO said:


> Thanks!! Yeah I'd never consider it either but it was well priced and I have been intrigued about Aristides' for awhile. I'd also been talking (half jokingly) about a shreddy t-type guitar with friends. I kinda had to do it given the opportunity!


Ngl I've seen that floating around on reverb and was very intrigued. Do you know what the bridge humbucker is? Also HNGD, that color is the exact color I'd want on an Aristides. Someday when I'm not trying to get through college and have money... haha


----------



## CanserDYI

thacZERO said:


> Someone was selling a shreddy T/0 which I had to jump on.
> It's totally impractical and weird but I love it!! First Aristides and it checked a lot of boxes for me.
> View attachment 104003
> 
> 
> View attachment 104004
> 
> 
> View attachment 104005


Oh man it looks just as beautiful as I dreamed...single pup with no controls oh God that's hot.


----------



## jyym

syzygy said:


> Ngl I've seen that floating around on reverb and was very intrigued. Do you know what the bridge humbucker is? Also HNGD, that color is the exact color I'd want on an Aristides. Someday when I'm not trying to get through college and have money... haha


Super D


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thacZERO said:


> Someone was selling a shreddy T/0 which I had to jump on.
> It's totally impractical and weird but I love it!! First Aristides and it checked a lot of boxes for me.
> View attachment 104003
> 
> 
> View attachment 104004
> 
> 
> View attachment 104005



Alright, that's fucking awesome. Easily one of the coolest Aristides I've seen. Bravo to whomever spec'd it and congratulations on grabbing it.


----------



## thacZERO

Yeah as someone mentioned the humbucker is a Dimarzio super distortion.

The seller also had a super cool Les Paul layout style T/0 but that was a bit pricier so I went with this one and I'm quite excited!


----------



## syzygy

thacZERO said:


> Yeah as someone mentioned the humbucker is a Dimarzio super distortion.
> 
> The seller also had a super cool Les Paul layout style T/0 but that was a bit pricier so I went with this one and I'm quite excited!


I saw that T/0! I think it was supposed to be an homage to Adam Jones's guitar. Looked sweet, but I don't wanna think about how much that would have originally cost to get from Aristides, especially considering the wiring that would have been involved. It had 4 knobs that were all push-pull for different splits, for crying out loud!


----------



## thacZERO

syzygy said:


> I saw that T/0! I think it was supposed to be an homage to Adam Jones's guitar. Looked sweet, but I don't wanna think about how much that would have originally cost to get from Aristides, especially considering the wiring that would have been involved. It had 4 knobs that were all push-pull for different splits, for crying out loud!


Yeah. One of the reasons I opted for this one (besides price) was I didn't really need the evertune or the push/pulls. 
That Aged Silverburst though is pretty cool though. I'm happy with this one... awesome color and plays really well. It lacks versatility but I've got other guitars for that!


----------



## jayarpeggios

Kyle Jordan said:


> So! My 080 arrived today…! Was not expecting it at all. Quick, terrible pics attached.


Did they not verify shipping with you...?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

They did.

My notifications from FedEx however showed the delivery in the Netherlands and then in France with no estimated date.

Then, it suddenly showed the guitar in Memphis and estimated delivery was that day. I was skeptical, because of timing and weather. In fact, there was about an hour showing the package was delayed, but for some reason, I decided to stay awake (I’m a night owl) and the. It changed to out for delivery.

Got here a few hours after estimated time. That was not the problem though. The problem was FedEx left a nearly $4K guitar on my porch and didn’t even bother to ring the fucking doorbell. My neighborhood is slightly sus, so this pissed me off royally.

Not Aristides problems or issues.

Quick update on the guitar: I hurt my back Sunday and haven’t been able to play as much since then, but this is already inching very close to the best neck I’ve played on any guitar. I think the one thing keeping me from saying that now is just familiarity with the neck on my Ibanez.

I haven’t been this pleased with a guitar since I got my black cherry SL2H. And that has been my go to or most loved guitar for 18 years.


----------



## Stephenar19

Kyle Jordan said:


> They did.
> 
> My notifications from FedEx however showed the delivery in the Netherlands and then in France with no estimated date.
> 
> Then, it suddenly showed the guitar in Memphis and estimated delivery was that day. I was skeptical, because of timing and weather. In fact, there was about an hour showing the package was delayed, but for some reason, I decided to stay awake (I’m a night owl) and the. It changed to out for delivery.
> 
> Got here a few hours after estimated time. That was not the problem though. The problem was FedEx left a nearly $4K guitar on my porch and didn’t even bother to ring the fucking doorbell. My neighborhood is slightly sus, so this pissed me off royally.
> 
> Not Aristides problems or issues.
> 
> Quick update on the guitar: I hurt my back Sunday and haven’t been able to play as much since then, but this is already inching very close to the best neck I’ve played on any guitar. I think the one thing keeping me from saying that now is just familiarity with the neck on my Ibanez.
> 
> I haven’t been this pleased with a guitar since I got my black cherry SL2H. And that has been my go to or most loved guitar for 18 years.


Is there a way to have it held at a FedEx location or post office? I'm worried about this exact issue since I live in an apartment building where package theft has been an issue. I'm afraid that anyone who knows guitars might see that big ol A on the box and think 'Hey I've always wanted one of these'.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kyle Jordan said:


> They did.
> 
> My notifications from FedEx however showed the delivery in the Netherlands and then in France with no estimated date.
> 
> Then, it suddenly showed the guitar in Memphis and estimated delivery was that day. I was skeptical, because of timing and weather. In fact, there was about an hour showing the package was delayed, but for some reason, I decided to stay awake (I’m a night owl) and the. It changed to out for delivery.
> 
> Got here a few hours after estimated time. That was not the problem though. The problem was FedEx left a nearly $4K guitar on my porch and didn’t even bother to ring the fucking doorbell. My neighborhood is slightly sus, so this pissed me off royally.
> 
> Not Aristides problems or issues.
> 
> Quick update on the guitar: I hurt my back Sunday and haven’t been able to play as much since then, but this is already inching very close to the best neck I’ve played on any guitar. I think the one thing keeping me from saying that now is just familiarity with the neck on my Ibanez.
> 
> I haven’t been this pleased with a guitar since I got my black cherry SL2H. And that has been my go to or most loved guitar for 18 years.



Fedex literally dropped my new custom made sax mouthpiece on my steps. Not the doorstep, the steps. Which are concrete. It's made of 3d printed resin. I'm still pissed over that.


----------



## odibrom

... you guys should opt for the option to go pickup the box at the UPS/whatever shop instead of having it delivered to your door step... Personally, I've never had any problem, but I also don't do much online gear buying...


----------



## Guamskyy

odibrom said:


> ... you guys should opt for the option to go pickup the box at the UPS/whatever shop instead of having it delivered to your door step... Personally, I've never had any problem, but I also don't do much online gear buying...



Lol I actually just got screwed over by fedex. I always have expensive guitars shipped to my local shipping store that I used to work at so they can contact me when I get stuff. I had my 060 shipped there and was supposed to get delivered today but the fedex driver said the business was closed despite me knowing they aren’t. The kicker is when I went to the store to ask what’s up they said he delivered other packages but not my stuff… so now I got a headache to sort out


----------



## odibrom

Guamskyy said:


> Lol I actually just got screwed over by fedex. I always have expensive guitars shipped to my local shipping store that I used to work at so they can contact me when I get stuff. I had my 060 shipped there and was supposed to get delivered today but the fedex driver said the business was closed despite me knowing they aren’t. The kicker is when I went to the store to ask what’s up they said he delivered other packages but not my stuff… so now I got a headache to sort out


Best of luck...


----------



## narad

New splatter. Kind of interesting idea of extending it onto the fretboard:


----------



## Guamskyy

odibrom said:


> Best of luck...


Actually got it sorted out by picking it up at the fedex hub, I ironically was heading down that way in town so I made a quick stop. Finally got home to play and oh wow, hands down one of the best guitars I’ve played, nonetheless right out of the box and across the world!


----------



## odibrom

Guamskyy said:


> Actually got it sorted out by picking it up at the fedex hub, I ironically was heading down that way in town so I made a quick stop. Finally got home to play and oh wow, hands down one of the best guitars I’ve played, nonetheless right out of the box and across the world!




... you are now obliged to provide us a NGD thread with High Res photos, description/review and a video/sound clips if possible...


----------



## Guamskyy

odibrom said:


> ... you are now obliged to provide us a NGD thread with High Res photos, description/review and a video/sound clips if possible...


Lol well perhaaaaps


----------



## jyym

brandonwall said:


> No problem! Push/pull is no additional charge with our 3-way switching and it gives you Bridge Outer, Bridge Outer + Neck Outer, Neck Outer.


what's the vol down behavior? bridge full, both full, neck full, or bridge full, both inners, neck full?


----------



## ScottThunes1960

PSA:

I just got refunded after buying the orange 060R with Floyd listed on Reverb last week (the one where the dude put a screw through the body). Unfortunately, the seller’s one of those dudes who chooses the shipping label option for immediate payout, then ghosts until Reverb notifies him that they’ve sided with the buyer for a refund (at which point he reaches out with an _offer_ to ship - as if he’s doing you a favor). It turns out he does this often.

Maybe now he’s in a position to actually sell the thing; if you want to lowball him. But my vote is “POS DO NOT BUY.” As far as I know, he lists only on Reverb.

…I wanted an H/06, anyway


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ I made a point to @brandonwall some time ago, and I do think it is still valid, that there could be a significant demand for mass-produced Aristides guitars here in the US. 

If they can scale the process for the raw series even further, maybe by automating the molding, sanding, standardizing the options, maybe even do it as pre-sold runs/batches a la Rondo/Ormsby, I think it could open a bigger market for them. 

Analysis of the used market on Reverb/eBay/FB market place and the likes might give a good idea about such demand, just my 2 cents!


----------



## jyym

Thank god I got in during the pre mass production era.


----------



## ScottThunes1960

Eh. I disagree with the mass production/batch angle. Even with every Aristides being built to order, many of them are being flipped and passed around amongst a niche group of guitar lifestyle millennials who fetishize them on Facebook.

As the end-consumer, I’m not going to complain about this practice dipping resale value to where I feel more comfortable buying used than waiting ten months for a guitar I may flip if I don’t feel it’s $2,000 better than the wood one it’s replacing. But from the builder’s side, increasing production numbers to the point of “mass production” saturation, along with the extra efforts of keeping QC from slipping, would seem to further risk (if not guarantee) devaluing the brand.

Aristides seems to be doing well in their niche they share with Abasi Guitars - If they try to move into Strandberg’s territory, I fear they’d just end up learning the same hard lesson every other manufacturer pushing non-wood guitars has: Guitarists are a superstitious lot who take personal offense to deviation or progress.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Would they be the first guitar company to set up a shop in another country while keeping the quality and options the same?


----------



## spudmunkey

Lorcan Ward said:


> Would they be the first guitar company to set up a shop in another country while keeping the quality and options the same?



If they do what is suggested, and expand _into_ the US, at least that's a novel direction.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ I made a point to @brandonwall some time ago, and I do think it is still valid, that there could be a significant demand for mass-produced Aristides guitars here in the US.
> 
> If they can scale the process for the raw series even further, maybe by automating the molding, sanding, standardizing the options, maybe even do it as pre-sold runs/batches a la Rondo/Ormsby, I think it could open a bigger market for them.
> 
> Analysis of the used market on Reverb/eBay/FB market place and the likes might give a good idea about such demand, just my 2 cents!



The misconception here is that it's not the making of the "shells" that needs to scale up, it's the attention to detail that needs to be replicated at scale, which is a heck of a lot harder. 

It's easy to think of these as extruded fixtures, but what actually makes a guitar like an Aristides special is the hand work and assembly, things that try as the powers at be might, just can't be automated, and especially can't be rushed.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's easy to think of these as extruded fixtures, but what actually makes a guitar like an Aristides special is the hand work and assembly, things that try as the powers at be might, just can't be automated, and especially can't be rushed.


It’s been many years since I sold it, but I can state that my 080 is at the very least 98 percent as polished as my Anderson was. It could very well be on par, but I sold the Drop Top many years ago and my recollection is all I have to go on. 

I don’t think automating that level of attention is practical right now.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> The misconception here is that it's not the making of the "shells" that needs to scale up, it's the attention to detail that needs to be replicated at scale, which is a heck of a lot harder.
> 
> It's easy to think of these as extruded fixtures, but what actually makes a guitar like an Aristides special is the hand work and assembly, things that try as the powers at be might, just can't be automated, and especially can't be rushed.


I've not played an Aristides (want to), but yeah I would assume that what makes them truly special would be all the work that happens after it comes out of the mold. The material I'm sure is stable and has whatever resonant properties they wanted, but it's not a nice guitar until after the people do their magic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've played a couple 070s, an 020, and an 080S, and while I didn't especially like the body shape or overall subjective "feel", the fit/finish, attention to detail, and fretwork are as good as you're going to find. On par with the best of the best. 

So I can totally see why folks love the fuck out of these things and move on from other very very good instruments to these without looking back. 

That's entirely down to the human element at Aristides, they definitely care about the instruments they produce.


----------



## CW7

MaxOfMetal said:


> The misconception here is that it's not the making of the "shells" that needs to scale up, it's the attention to detail that needs to be replicated at scale, which is a heck of a lot harder.
> 
> It's easy to think of these as extruded fixtures, but what actually makes a guitar like an Aristides special is the hand work and assembly, things that try as the powers at be might, just can't be automated, and especially can't be rushed.


This. After a couple dozen Aristides (used and new), I’ve not had ONE that needed anything beyond a simple setup tweak to my liking. There are only a handful of guitar companies I can say that about, so I consider Aristides in the top of the top tier. Their attention to detail is on POINT.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Lorcan Ward said:


> Would they be the first guitar company to set up a shop in another country while keeping the quality and options the same?


I proposed that too , but it seems a hard decision to make, my understanding of what I heard was that part of it has to do with guarding the IP of Arium (so this precludes a lot of Asian countries for example). In case of the US, if they patent it in the US (if that is even needed), it shouldn't be a problem. The other issue is accurately estimating the US/NA demand and balancing that vs rising shipping costs/customs, falling USD against Euro, etc. I totally understand, I just hope that maybe 1 day we get a US custom shop, and/or a web builder, that would be dope.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played a couple 070s, an 020, and an 080S, and while I didn't especially like the body shape or overall subjective "feel", the fit/finish, attention to detail, and fretwork are as good as you're going to find. On par with the best of the best.
> 
> So I can totally see why folks love the fuck out of these things and move on from other very very good instruments to these without looking back.
> 
> That's entirely down to the human element at Aristides, they definitely care about the instruments they produce.


I totally get it, but imho, there's always a case to be made for ESP's LTD. For me, it's highly unlikely that I'll ever get an ESP, well, now w/ my 3rd Aristides planned later this yr , but I LOVE my LTDs!!! I think many players could get introduced to Aristides' wood-less and/or headless paradigms and never look back. I am no market strategist, faaaaar from it , it's a simple idea coming' from a good place, wishing to see these unique and amazing guitars/designs everywhere.


----------



## profwoot

How big can a custom shop get before quality suffers? If the goal is to create more of the same guitars rather than a bunch of cheap versions, couldn't they just keep expanding for a while?

Also how do the big factories handle all the sanding? Is that automatable?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

profwoot said:


> How big can a custom shop get before quality suffers? If the goal is to create more of the same guitars rather than a bunch of cheap versions, couldn't they just keep expanding for a while?
> 
> Also how do the big factories handle all the sanding? Is that automatable?


no. There's a lot of areas where you basically need human hands to clean up and sand.


----------



## CanserDYI

MaxOfMetal said:


> The misconception here is that it's not the making of the "shells" that needs to scale up, it's the attention to detail that needs to be replicated at scale, which is a heck of a lot harder.
> 
> It's easy to think of these as extruded fixtures, but what actually makes a guitar like an Aristides special is the hand work and assembly, things that try as the powers at be might, just can't be automated, and especially can't be rushed.


I can't remember what page it was on but I think you posted a cross section of what an Aristides is comprised of, as many people here seem to think its essentially just a mold that they pour special plastic into, but IIRC from that cross section there is MUCH more going on under the hood, do you have that image still?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> I can't remember what page it was on but I think you posted a cross section of what an Aristides is comprised of, as many people here seem to think its essentially just a mold that they pour special plastic into, but IIRC from that cross section there is MUCH more going on under the hood, do you have that image still?



I just grabbed it from their site. 





I think folks focus too much on what makes Aristides different from a regular guitar vs. what makes them better as a guitar. No one really cared about a lot of the stuff made out of "not wood" before because they weren't really great guitars, or they were super expensive or weird.



profwoot said:


> How big can a custom shop get before quality suffers? If the goal is to create more of the same guitars rather than a bunch of cheap versions, couldn't they just keep expanding for a while?
> 
> Also how do the big factories handle all the sanding? Is that automatable?



It depends. 

There's diminishing returns as the facility gets larger, staff roster longer, etc. The complexities and costs grow almost exponentially. Which is why there are only a few guitar manufacturers who operate their own production still.


----------



## MetalDaze

I forgot about the micro chip. And to think people blamed 5G as the source of COVID


----------



## odibrom

MetalDaze said:


> I forgot about the micro chip. And to think people blamed 5G as the source of COVID



How does it work... and what's its purpose? Honest question here, I got caught out of this loop...


----------



## mastapimp

odibrom said:


> How does it work... and what's its purpose? Honest question here, I got caught out of this loop...


identifcation


----------



## Jonathan20022

PSA: White 060rs on GC Used, hideous inlay but hopefully someone grabs it at a sick price drop 



https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/In-Store-Used/Used-ARISTIDES-060sr-White-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> PSA: White 060rs on GC Used, hideous inlay


Typical. Damn Aristides customers... SMH


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Typical. Damn Aristides customers... SMH


I think that I'm going to start coming up with some type of absurd inlay for a further off future Aristides. Kind of seems like a right of passage.

Like orange crescent moons and a massive jack-o-lantern spanning the 10th-14th frets on an Orange raw or something. Have green luminlay glowing eyes on the pumpkin.


----------



## odibrom

mastapimp said:


> identifcation


Ok, but how does it work, what's the stored info and does one gets access to it?


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> I think that I'm going to start coming up with some type of absurd inlay for a further off future Aristides. Kind of seems like a right of passage.
> 
> Like orange crescent moons and a massive jack-o-lantern spanning the 10th-14th frets on an Orange raw or something. Have green luminlay glowing eyes on the pumpkin.



I'm going to get an inlay of all the Aristides guitars with bad inlays.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Jonathan20022 said:


> PSA: White 060rs on GC Used, hideous inlay but hopefully someone grabs it at a sick price drop
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/In-Store-Used/Used-ARISTIDES-060sr-White-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


Seeing these inlays makes me think to file this under "I'd do anything for love, but I won't do that" .


----------



## syzygy

narad said:


> Typical. Damn Aristides customers... SMH





Jonathan20022 said:


> PSA: White 060rs on GC Used, hideous inlay but hopefully someone grabs it at a sick price drop
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/In-Store-Used/Used-ARISTIDES-060sr-White-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


...Is it bad that I kinda like the inlay? At least it's not the eggburst 080s 

Like, I'd never get a full fretboard tribal tattoo on my own future build, but I respect the effort to make your raw Aristides stand out, even if it's in kind of a "guilty pleasure" way of doing it


----------



## mastapimp

odibrom said:


> Ok, but how does it work, what's the stored info and does one gets access to it?








Property Recovery System - Theft Recovery System - Protecting your valuable personal property & recovery if stolen.


Theft Recovery System - RFID protection & Theft Prevention, Theft Deterrent




snagg.squarespace.com





Probably back-scattering RFID technology. You hit it with an interrogator signal and it spits data back out regarding registration/build/etc... All this was found with "aristides guitar microchip" google search.


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone know why no aristides basses on their site? Did they stop producing them or just low sales?


----------



## narad

syzygy said:


> ...Is it bad that I kinda like the inlay? At least it's not the eggburst 080s
> 
> Like, I'd never get a full fretboard tribal tattoo on my own future build, but I respect the effort to make your raw Aristides stand out, even if it's in kind of a "guilty pleasure" way of doing it



Yea, but I've seen it a bit too many times:

"Hey guys, I'm really gonna do it! Sneak peak <gross_inlay.jpeg>"
> "You madman!"
> "Legend!"

<7 months later>
"Some stuff came up and I'm going to have to sell my baby. Asking $4500"

<2 weeks later>
"Price drop $3800"

<2 months later>
"Price drop 2600 or make me an offer"

<4 months later>
"Hey guys, ..it's happening! Yellow sheet submitted! Codename: the Mand010rian. Full baby yoda paint job"


----------



## CanserDYI

syzygy said:


> ...Is it bad that I kinda like the inlay? At least it's not the eggburst 080s
> 
> Like, I'd never get a full fretboard tribal tattoo on my own future build, but I respect the effort to make your raw Aristides stand out, even if it's in kind of a "guilty pleasure" way of doing it


Yeah I don't see whats so wrong with that inlay, I think it looks pretty cool, not really getting a "tribal tattoo" vibe from it, more native american or native mexican culture vibe.


----------



## Jonathan20022

There's nothing wrong with it.. for the right price


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah I don't see whats so wrong with that inlay, I think it looks pretty cool, not really getting a "tribal tattoo" vibe from it, more native american or native mexican culture vibe.



When I see it I am also reminded of a native american vibe:


----------



## Maximal

Guess I'm also part of the Aristides club now. Very often, I just find that tone thing about a guitar I pick up that I don't like but I have been playing this guitar for hours every day since I got it and playability is absolutely stellar.
I haven't had a neck-through guitar in a while and I absolutely forgot how nice that upper fret access is for doing silly stuff at the 24th fret. The neck shape is great, the frets are done perfectly and the fan isn' really noticeable much but you might be able to notice it with some very extended licks on the upper strings. 
The finish is insanely hard to capture on foto though...


----------



## lammas

Hello! 

The time has come for me to start building my own Aristides. Does anyone know if they have done a build with white / light grey raw finish, coupled with chrome parts, and especially EMG/Fishman chrome pickups where the pole pieces cannot be seen? The Solar Guitars A1.7 Vinter looks really awesome and I'd like to see how it would look like on a H/07R. I am torn between the black finish with gloss black hardware + pickups, and white finish + gloss black details (Or the Solar Vinter type White + Chrome)

What are your thoughts on the tremolo? I do like to have a trem but I am concerned about the extra hassle that it brings to changing strings and the everyday playing. Do you need to tune it daily? I've really been spoiled by the Evertunebridge 

The customer service has been phenomenal, they reply super fast and give really descriptive answers to your questions.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

h/09 are available to be ordered on the website per Pascal.


----------



## JimF

They look like absolute monsters! In a good way! Love that flash of body colour behind the nut/zero fret.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

After years of umming and ahhing, I've almost submitted my yellow form of doom! 

May sell one of my other 7s when it arrives to accommodate but let's see. 

Also I actually think the H/0s look x% better the more strings they have


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

KnightBrolaire said:


> h/09 are available to be ordered on the website per Pascal.
> View attachment 105635
> View attachment 105636



I actually expected these to look a little more clunky with the amount of strings, but I'm pleasantly surprised. I should expect no less from Aristides.

Space plastic surfboards, anyone?


----------



## Dayn

KnightBrolaire said:


> h/09 are available to be ordered on the website per Pascal.
> View attachment 105635
> View attachment 105636


Sick. Fixed bridge only it seems for now.

I'm just a looky-loo so my opinion doesn't matter, but I'd love to see more of these out in the wild.


----------



## cardinal

h/09 is sooooo awesome. Man I want one. Would have to 1) get the money together and 2) figure out what obnoxious inlay to get.


----------



## Tree

I will never have any feasible use for a 9 string, but fuck me if those don’t look amazing. That shape works with it so well.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That red one is speaking to me.


----------



## jwade

I woild love to see them do a singlecut LP-like shape.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

jwade said:


> I woild love to see them do a singlecut LP-like shape.


Yessss please. This is what I need in my life.


----------



## jwade

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Yessss please. This is what I need in my life.


I would immediately go get a loan. Imagine a 7 string Aristides version of a LP Custom black beauty? I mean...


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ That'd be sick actually. 

So in positive news I took the plunge for an H/07R yesterday - didn't 'need' another 7 but have been looking at these for years and thought I'd treat myself for my upcoming 30th

Spec wise nothing crazy (no custom inlays or anything): 
BKP Ragnaroks 
Trem (but with a tremel-no installed)
Seafoam with gold hardware and white/gold pickups

Now the wait begins


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

soon™


----------



## narad

I heard the words "Chrome Crystal Marble" as a new finish and I'm -very- excited. At least it shows the chrome builds probably aren't too far off.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> I heard the words "Chrome Crystal Marble" as a new finish and I'm -very- excited. At least it shows the chrome builds probably aren't too far off.





Yeah that sounds like an insane finish idea. Those straight chrome finish samples they showed off were already looking excellent.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I heard the words "Chrome Crystal Marble" as a new finish and I'm -very- excited. At least it shows the chrome builds probably aren't too far off.


Chrome finish, chrome hardware and chrome fretless is what you should order


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Chrome finish, chrome hardware and chrome fretless is what you should order


 Sounds like a plan, go for it!... but no Evertune please...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> Sounds like a plan, go for it!... but no Evertune please...


Chrome evertune for sure.


----------



## Avedas

I got my final build update, just a couple weeks short of a year since I ordered:







Yeah that's the stuff

Probably should have ordered a giant tomato inlay or something though


----------



## SCJR

Avedas said:


> I got my final build update, just a couple weeks short of a year since I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the stuff
> 
> Probably should have ordered a giant tomato inlay or something though


Wow. That's easily one of the coolest finishes I've seen from them. For lack of a better term it's got like a vaporwave/future nostalgia vibe that I can't find a better way to describe. Didn't think tomato at all  Congrats!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Avedas said:


> I got my final build update, just a couple weeks short of a year since I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the stuff
> 
> Probably should have ordered a giant tomato inlay or something though






Love the finish. Guitar looks excellent all around.


----------



## profwoot

what's the tomato finish called? assume it's one that changes color at different angles?

I'm starting to think the custom multiscale 7 I ordered (with no deposit) from a Ukrainian builder might be a bit delayed...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

profwoot said:


> what's the tomato finish called? assume it's one that changes color at different angles?
> 
> I'm starting to think the custom multiscale 7 I ordered (with no deposit) from a Ukrainian builder might be a bit delayed...


red/gold chameleon


----------



## narad

Avedas said:


> I got my final build update, just a couple weeks short of a year since I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the stuff
> 
> Probably should have ordered a giant tomato inlay or something though



Oh hell yes


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Avedas said:


> I got my final build update, just a couple weeks short of a year since I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the stuff
> 
> Probably should have ordered a giant tomato inlay or something though



That's so sick. I love how sleek the texture of the finish looks. Which pickups are in it?

Also, how often did you receive build updates from Aristides? I've got an H/07R in the works since December and received my first update a good 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Avedas

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> That's so sick. I love how sleek the texture of the finish looks. Which pickups are in it?
> 
> Also, how often did you receive build updates from Aristides? I've got an H/07R in the works since December and received my first update a good 2 weeks ago.


They're BKP Silos, which was lucky for me because BKP prices went to the moon but Aristides didn't change their price at least when I had ordered.

I got my first update for the fretboard within a couple months, but I didn't hear anything after that for about 9-10 months when they started working on the body. That was about 2 months ago. I guess it's pretty quick once the ball gets rolling.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Avedas said:


> I got my final build update, just a couple weeks short of a year since I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the stuff
> 
> Probably should have ordered a giant tomato inlay or something though


@Avedas Would u pls attach the image directly to ur post, or otherwise repost it? It''s not showing and clicking/right-clicking shows a 410 message from DB.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

SCJR said:


> Wow. That's easily one of the coolest finishes I've seen from them. For lack of a better term it's got like a vaporwave/future nostalgia vibe that I can't find a better way to describe. Didn't think tomato at all  Congrats!


The image does not show for me at all, how r u guys seeing it? I tried reply to message, right-clicking, nothing worked.


----------



## syzygy

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> The image does not show for me at all, how r u guys seeing it? I tried reply to message, right-clicking, nothing worked.


Yeah, same here. But I was able to view it yesterday, which is weird. Might just be a formatting thing?


----------



## Avedas

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> @Avedas Would u pls attach the image directly to ur post, or otherwise repost it? It''s not showing and clicking/right-clicking shows a 410 message from DB.


Oh yeah, probably something with how Dropbox urls persist.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^So nice I liked it twice.


----------



## Jynx

For anyone who had had a custom finish - How much and what are the limitations?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Jynx said:


> For anyone who had had a custom finish - How much and what are the limitations?


Custom finishes start at €700 but depending on what you're looking for it could be much more expensive. Limitations are based on how much money you want to throw at the concept and if they want to do it or not. The best people to ask about limitations would be Aristides themselves.


----------



## narad

It can quickly become, custom finish, or 2 raws?


----------



## CW7

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Custom finishes start at €700 but depending on what you're looking for it could be much more expensive. Limitations are based on how much money you want to throw at the concept and if they want to do it or not. The best people to ask about limitations would be Aristides themselves.


+1. I have a full on custom sparkle finish coming . Took a lot of communication, planning, and patience but it’s in the final stages now. I don’t even know what it costs (I didn’t ask lol).


----------



## SpaceDock

Finally put down my deposit! HO/6r Army Green. Keeping the specs very basic. Going with juggernauts, they have been the best pickups I have tried so wanting to use something that won’t be a surprise.


----------



## jyym

curious about how people have liked black heavens in their Aristides


----------



## Jynx

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Custom finishes start at €700 but depending on what you're looking for it could be much more expensive. Limitations are based on how much money you want to throw at the concept and if they want to do it or not. The best people to ask about limitations would be Aristides themselves.



Guess asking them is the only option. I'm a year out from buying one though.

I've never seen an Aristides straight up having a picture on it in the way, say, Kirk Hammett's Mummy one does.







Which is something like what I would want. Not this picture obviously, something else altogether.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

jym said:


> curious about how people have liked black heavens in their Aristides


When I spec'd mine out a few weeks ago I got recommended the havens by the Aristides team. I ended up going with BKP's as I'm more familiar with them, but would be curious to seewhat they are like


----------



## Thrav

Hey everyone just wanted to throw this out there. I have a 060S lookin to trade for a H/08 if interested. Or if ya have any ergo 8 string brands dm me.


----------



## jyym

Ben Pinkus said:


> When I spec'd mine out a few weeks ago I got recommended the havens by the Aristides team. I ended up going with BKP's as I'm more familiar with them, but would be curious to seewhat they are like


what did you tell them to get this recommendation? Seriously considering them for another h/06


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ Something along the lines of playing prog-metal so something tight but also does the liquid lead thing. Then referenced the Nailbomb/Cold sweat BKP combo is what I use now so alternatives to that.


----------



## jyym

Ben Pinkus said:


> ^ Something along the lines of playing prog-metal so something tight but also does the liquid lead thing. Then referenced the Nailbomb/Cold sweat BKP combo is what I use now so alternatives to that.


Thanks man. Very helpful. Did they offer a few suggestions or was it straight to black heavens?


----------



## Avedas

Well well well I received the guitar today and in true Aristides fashion it's absolutely flawless. I'll take some pictures with my good camera when we have some sunny weather again.

First impressions are great though and the playability is excellent. Even though it's larger than my Strandberg it actually feels smaller due to the thin body, bevels, and neck thru construction. I haven't tried tuning it yet though as it arrived perfectly in tune, so I'm curious to see if the Hantug tuners are a better user experience than some of the other headless hardware I've played around with. I was a bit apprehensive over the 12-16" compound radius vs. 20" but I'm now convinced Aristides made the correct choice with the compound radius.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

jym said:


> Thanks man. Very helpful. Did they offer a few suggestions or was it straight to black heavens?


Yeah it was: 

BKP Ragnaroks
Lundgren Black Heavens
BKP Painkillers 

For stuff down the less heavy line the Aristides customs were mentioned too with the BKP Silo's


----------



## Jonathan20022

Avedas said:


> Well well well I received the guitar today and in true Aristides fashion it's absolutely flawless. I'll take some pictures with my good camera when we have some sunny weather again.
> 
> First impressions are great though and the playability is excellent. Even though it's larger than my Strandberg it actually feels smaller due to the thin body, bevels, and neck thru construction. I haven't tried tuning it yet though as it arrived perfectly in tune, so I'm curious to see if the Hantug tuners are a better user experience than some of the other headless hardware I've played around with. I was a bit apprehensive over the 12-16" compound radius vs. 20" but I'm now convinced Aristides made the correct choice with the compound radius.



My personal experience: Trem'd Aristides go out of tune literally once a quarter, usually by 3 - 5 cents, usually in tandem to some slight neck relief change over that period of time. Once I turn the truss rod back to it's original setting, it's right back in tune.

It's great, it's the most pick up and play of my guitars.


----------



## ScottThunes1960

I just picked up an H/06 with a slanted Lundgren M6 in the bridge that I can tell isn’t going to be staying in, being as the peak of my musical life didn’t coincide with the first Periphery album. Any US brands with a slanted humbucker more in the PAF ballpark that I can drop in, or is the Aristides rout specific enough that Lundgren and BKP are the only go-tos?

Edit. Found this on page 89: 



brandonwall said:


> Hey, dude! You can go directly through BKP or Lundgren for different slanted pickups that fit our routes. Ethan at Instrumental can also make pickups to our slants. I've heard rumors that Duncan custom shop will also do it, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## CW7

Avedas said:


> Well well well I received the guitar today and in true Aristides fashion it's absolutely flawless. I'll take some pictures with my good camera when we have some sunny weather again.
> 
> First impressions are great though and the playability is excellent. Even though it's larger than my Strandberg it actually feels smaller due to the thin body, bevels, and neck thru construction. I haven't tried tuning it yet though as it arrived perfectly in tune, so I'm curious to see if the Hantug tuners are a better user experience than some of the other headless hardware I've played around with. I was a bit apprehensive over the 12-16" compound radius vs. 20" but I'm now convinced Aristides made the correct choice with the compound radius.


I just received my custom h/06 (that’s been stuck in customs over a month) and it too was bang on in tune, solid as a rock. I got 20” radius on my
Last 3 builds for a different feel. I honestly love both, but the 20 let’s me go to slammed action city . Can’t wait for the 7. (The 8 and 6 have now landed).


----------



## jyym

CW7 said:


> I just received my custom h/06 (that’s been stuck in customs over a month) and it too was bang on in tune, solid as a rock. I got 20” radius on my
> Last 3 builds for a different feel. I honestly love both, but the 20 let’s me go to slammed action city . Can’t wait for the 7. (The 8 and 6 have now landed).


curious why it was in customs for so long.


----------



## SpaceDock

CW7 said:


> I just received my custom h/06 (that’s been stuck in customs over a month) and it too was bang on in tune, solid as a rock. I got 20” radius on my
> Last 3 builds for a different feel. I honestly love both, but the 20 let’s me go to slammed action city . Can’t wait for the 7. (The 8 and 6 have now landed).


That’s a long time in customs! Can I ask what the import duty ended up being roundabout? I am planning for when mine arrives.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

From Pascal’s the official IG…

This looks insane.


----------



## Flappydoodle

ScottThunes1960 said:


> I just picked up an H/06 with a slanted Lundgren M6 in the bridge that I can tell isn’t going to be staying in, being as the peak of my musical life didn’t coincide with the first Periphery album. Any US brands with a slanted humbucker more in the PAF ballpark that I can drop in, or is the Aristides rout specific enough that Lundgren and BKP are the only go-tos?
> 
> Edit. Found this on page 89:


You could do a different Lundgren. In fact, most of what Johan makes are vintage style pickups. He's not just a metal guy. M6 or m& is my least favourite Lundgren. It has one sound, which does well, but it's not my taste.


----------



## Avedas

Finally had time and good weather to take some pictures. I posted them here: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-rose-gold-arium.352512/


----------



## ScottThunes1960

Flappydoodle said:


> You could do a different Lundgren. In fact, most of what Johan makes are vintage style pickups. He's not just a metal guy. M6 or m& is my least favourite Lundgren. It has one sound, which does well, but it's not my taste.


My question specified the US because I live there and don’t want to *have* to import a proprietary pickup shape from Sweden just to use something other than a djent pickup. I’m sure Johan can wind all kinds of pickups- But he may as well be on Mars, in this case. The first thing I’m going to try is swapping the ceramic magnet for an A5. While I’m doing that, I’ll see how difficult it’s been made to transplant other bobbins to the baseplate. After that, I’ll hit up MJ at Duncan or Pete at Vintage Vibe to see what they can do before I resort to importing a Heaven 57 or something.


----------



## CW7

SpaceDock said:


> That’s a long time in customs! Can I ask what the import duty ended up being roundabout? I am planning for when mine arrives.


It was. And there was no explanation ; I WILL say Pascal and crew stayed on them and updated me regularly, (which I’ll say in my experience most companies/luthiers would NOT do…). I haven’t gotten the bill for the fees yet . In the past, it’s been 200ish give or take, depending on the build.


----------



## CW7

jym said:


> curious why it was in customs for so long.


They didn’t say. Aristides was super helpful, staying on FedEx and making sure it did finally get released. In the end, she made it home and it’s absolutely as flawless a build as I had hoped for.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

ScottThunes1960 said:


> My question specified the US because I live there and don’t want to *have* to import a proprietary pickup shape from Sweden just to use something other than a djent pickup. I’m sure Johan can wind all kinds of pickups- But he may as well be on Mars, in this case. The first thing I’m going to try is swapping the ceramic magnet for an A5. While I’m doing that, I’ll see how difficult it’s been made to transplant other bobbins to the baseplate. After that, I’ll hit up MJ at Duncan or Pete at Vintage Vibe to see what they can do before I resort to importing a Heaven 57 or something.


You wouldn't have to import it yourself, you could just go through a dealer and not have to worry about customs and whatnot.


----------



## ScottThunes1960

FromTheMausoleum said:


> You wouldn't have to import it yourself, you could just go through a dealer and not have to worry about customs and whatnot.



You mean I don’t have to swim there and back, either?


----------



## narad

FromTheMausoleum said:


> You wouldn't have to import it yourself, you could just go through a dealer and not have to worry about customs and whatnot.


Yea, the Lundgren PAF stuff is really good, especially hot-PAF. But if someone's weirdly xenophobic about pickups, what are you gonna do.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I've visited the Aristides factory on Friday, and oh my, I felt like a child in a toy store. Truly amazing process, how they build these guitars. I've seen some finishes, just wild stuff really. Pascal guided us around and he's a great guy, I was very thankful of the elaborate tour we got.

I got to play some models, I was especially interested in the 070S and I didn't have any experience playing on a multiscale 7 before. It suited me just fine. I have to say, it's a bit of a novelty, considering I would just tune it a full step down. So I'm not sure there is much to gain for me to go with a multiscale other than it just looks very cool. Right now I need to do some research on which pickups to put in it, so I can place my order soon. Excited!

There is a real danger with these guitars though, that once you own one, you probably want another one. I better start saving for number two already ;P


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah I've got 3 and am perpetually a split second from buying #4


----------



## CanserDYI

God my Aristides gas has gone full blown. Anyone with a raw series here to comment on the process for their build? Was it indeed quicker than a regular build and was it worth it for a raw series only being a few hundred euro less than a regular one?


----------



## jyym

CanserDYI said:


> God my Aristides gas has gone full blown. Anyone with a raw series here to comment on the process for their build? Was it indeed quicker than a regular build and was it worth it for a raw series only being a few hundred euro less than a regular one?


mine took about 6 months for a raw, I put the cost of the paint toward titanium hardware.


----------



## ScottThunes1960

narad said:


> if someone's weirdly xenophobic about pickups, what are you gonna do.



What is it, exactly, that you’re getting out of accusing me of xenophobia? You had the opportunity to be helpful, but you went out of your way to denounce me for a thought crime I didn’t commit. Has your personal life suffered from reacting to things inappropriately, or do you bottle these feelings up until you can be passive-aggressive without consequence on the internet?

If _nobody _is willing to address my actual question of “Hey I want to try a different pickup in my imported guitar - Do I have to import a pickup or is there someone who can wind one locally?”, I’ll just bump the thread with the solution later.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

ScottThunes1960 said:


> What is it, exactly, that you’re getting out of accusing me of xenophobia? You had the opportunity to be helpful, but you went out of your way to denounce me for a thought crime I didn’t commit. Has your personal life suffered from reacting to things inappropriately, or do you bottle these feelings up until you can be passive-aggressive without consequence on the internet?
> 
> If _nobody _is willing to address my actual question of “Hey I want to try a different pickup in my imported guitar - Do I have to import a pickup or is there someone who can wind one locally?”, I’ll just bump the thread with the solution later.


Bro. The user isn't accusing you of xenophobia, they're saying what if the dealer is apprehensive about a certain brand of pickups because they ship from a country that may be hard to ship from and thus won't import them.


----------



## ScottThunes1960

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Bro. The user isn't accusing you of xenophobia, they're saying what if the dealer is apprehensive about a certain brand of pickups because they ship from a country that may be hard to ship from and thus won't import them.


If so, then I apologize for the misunderstanding and hope narad can understand why I’d be unhappy with the sideways manner in which I took the comment to be intended.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

ZeroS1gnol said:


> There is a real danger with these guitars though, that once you own one, you probably want another one. I better start saving for number two already ;P



Truer words may have never been typed.


----------



## narad

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Bro. The user isn't accusing you of xenophobia, they're saying what if the dealer is apprehensive about a certain brand of pickups because they ship from a country that may be hard to ship from and thus won't import them.





ScottThunes1960 said:


> If so, then I apologize for the misunderstanding and hope narad can understand why I’d be unhappy with the sideways manner in which I took the comment to be intended.



Ha, well this is awkward. I did actually mean it (sort of) in the way Scott was interpreting it (of course, more in a facetious way that's not worth blowing up over). Point being - there is no reason to treat the pickups differently whether they are US or EU if you're ordering them through the US dealer. The only two brands regularly equipped to make those fans are in Europe, but you can get a set from AxePalace or the like in exactly the same process as any other pickup. In the US there's probably two options: (1) guitarmory, or (2) rewinding (which in total is going to cost a lot more than selling a set and buying a new set).


----------



## RobDobble6S7

C'est la vie


----------



## pyramids

A question for those who have played both Strandberg and Aristides: 

I'm interested in an Aristides specifically because my Boden Metal 7 just doesn't have enough "meat" to rest my right arm on. The headless Aristides seem better endowed in that area, but of course I haven't been able to find one to test to confirm that. What do you guys with experience of both say?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jym said:


> mine took about 6 months for a raw, I put the cost of the paint toward titanium hardware.


Same here for my 2nd tidis, and that was during Covid, and kind of a first. I went for an H/08 w/ trem that had black + titanium parts, they had to consult w/ Hantung re how it'd be done and stuff. Super awesome rep @brandonwall , as always!


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Just received the final photos of my build. Can't tell how close they mixed the inlay colors according to the ones I sent them as reference, so I'll have to wait and see in person. They installed the killswitch in the wrong spot though, and I think there was a miscommunication somewhere along the way. I hope the fix is just a trivial thing of swapping the position of the volume and killswitch.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

LunatiqueRob said:


> Just received the final photos of my build. Can't tell how close they mixed the inlay colors according to the ones I sent them as reference, so I'll have to wait and see in person. They installed the killswitch in the wrong spot though, and I think there was a miscommunication somewhere along the way. I hope the fix is just a trivial thing of swapping the position of the volume and killswitch.



Big racecar vibes. Also I love the purple inlay / trem springs - it's not a color one would think would work against a bright yellow finish but it definitely works here.

Also +1 for killswitch. I've requested one in my build as well. As far as placement, that is odd but I can't imagine it being a difficult swap on their end. This is interesting because with this particular configuration they usually put the volume knob where the tone knob should be and put the killswitch in the volume knob's original position for easier access. I'd definitely let them know asap about it though before they ship it to you.

Which Fishmans are on it?


----------



## LunatiqueRob

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> Big racecar vibes. Also I love the purple inlay / trem springs - it's not a color one would think would work against a bright yellow finish but it definitely works here.
> 
> Also +1 for killswitch. I've requested one in my build as well. As far as placement, that is odd but I can't imagine it being a difficult swap on their end. This is interesting because with this particular configuration they usually put the volume knob where the tone knob should be and put the killswitch in the volume knob's original position for easier access. I'd definitely let them know asap about it though before they ship it to you.
> 
> Which Fishmans are on it?



The lavender against the bright yellow works because in color theory, yellow and purple are complementary colors, and lavender is basically a pastel version of purple. 

When I asked for recommendations for the most versatile pickups, they told me the Abasi Fishmans are by far the most versatile and can pretty much anything you want, and the demos I've seen on YT confirms that. Some people feel they're too clean sounding, but if I want to dirty them up I could do that elsewhere in my signal path with amps/effects. It's much harder to clean up muddy/colored sound than it is to dirty up clean sound.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

LunatiqueRob said:


> The lavender against the bright yellow works because in color theory, yellow and purple are complementary colors, and lavender is basically a pastel version of purple.
> 
> When I asked for recommendations for the most versatile pickups, they told me the Abasi Fishmans are by far the most versatile and can pretty much anything you want, and the demos I've seen on YT confirms that. Some people feel they're too clean sounding, but if I want to dirty them up I could do that elsewhere in my signal path with amps/effects. It's much harder to clean up muddy/colored sound than it is to dirty up clean sound.



Huh. Didn't know that - you learn something new every day!

I've got the Abasis in my Kiesel ZM8, can confirm - they can do pretty much whatever you'd like. Clean tones, breakup tones, aggressively heavy tones, you name it. Great for thumping, too. Some people don't like the "scooped" sound, but I personally like them so much I'm having them put in my upcoming H/07R. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## JimF

LunatiqueRob said:


> Just received the final photos of my build. Can't tell how close they mixed the inlay colors according to the ones I sent them as reference, so I'll have to wait and see in person. They installed the killswitch in the wrong spot though, and I think there was a miscommunication somewhere along the way. I hope the fix is just a trivial thing of swapping the position of the volume and killswitch.



That is stunning!
However, the hole for the killswitch looks to be a lot bigger than the hole for the volume pot...


----------



## jyym

JimF said:


> That is stunning!
> However, the hole for the killswitch looks to be a lot bigger than the hole for the volume pot...


Can confirm.


----------



## CanserDYI

Ope. I wonder how they'll fix that.....?


----------



## odibrom

That's a big ass kill switch...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> That's a big ass kill switch...


i mean it is an arcade button.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> i mean it is an arcade button.


... still a big ass kill switch...


----------



## LunatiqueRob

odibrom said:


> ... still a big ass kill switch...


I chose it over the toggle kind because I felt it would be easier to operate, as we "mash" arcade buttons quickly, but we don't tend to jiggle toggle switches as quickly. And it's bigger than the smaller button switches so you won't miss when things are going crazy during a performance.


----------



## odibrom

LunatiqueRob said:


> I chose it over the toggle kind because I felt it would be easier to operate, as we "mash" arcade buttons quickly, but we don't tend to jiggle toggle switches as quickly. And it's bigger than the smaller button switches so you won't miss when things are going crazy during a performance.


All cool bro, your guitar, your choices... there are other options though, like piezo-electric kill switches...


----------



## LunatiqueRob

odibrom said:


> All cool bro, your guitar, your choices... there are other options though, like piezo-electric kill switches...


It wasn't on the list of available customization options provided by Aristides (but I would assume they would install one for you if you sent one to them). How are they different from a typical killswitch?


----------



## odibrom

LunatiqueRob said:


> It wasn't on the list of available customization options provided by Aristides (but I would assume they would install one for you if you sent one to them). How are they different from a typical killswitch?


They are not mechanic so they are completely silent. They release a small electric current for each press that creates a short, killing the sound. It lasts a small instant and don't keep the sound killed when pressed for a longer period. There are also different sensibilities meaning the need more or less strength to "engage" the kill...


----------



## Winspear

Arcade buttons are the only aesthetically correct killswitch


----------



## jyym

ships Tuesday. EXCITED


----------



## narad

This soooo does it for me:


----------



## LunatiqueRob

jym said:


> View attachment 107362
> View attachment 107364
> View attachment 107365
> ships Tuesday. EXCITED


That's one hot guitar. And that's where my arcade killswitch is supposed to be installed.


----------



## CanserDYI

Are they able to do a matte sparkle? Is that a thing?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Are they able to do a matte sparkle? Is that a thing?


nobody does matte sparkles. Defeats the whole point of sparkles. Matte metallic is a thing though


----------



## Kyle Jordan

KnightBrolaire said:


> nobody does matte sparkles. Defeats the whole point of sparkles. Matte metallic is a thing though



Aren’t most of the Aristides sparkles matte on the neck? 

Makes me remember something from long ago. There’s a video if Steve Stevens playing some of the older Billy Idol tunes and he has a Sparkle Burst Les Paul. The video is shit quality, but it has an interesting side affect of making the guitar look like it has a Frosted Mirror finish that looks amazing. 

I wonder if Aristides could do similar with the new chrome finishes?


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone living in the US ordering getting smacked with any surprise charges getting it into the country/your state?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kyle Jordan said:


> Aren’t most of the Aristides sparkles matte on the neck?
> 
> Makes me remember something from long ago. There’s a video if Steve Stevens playing some of the older Billy Idol tunes and he has a Sparkle Burst Les Paul. The video is shit quality, but it has an interesting side affect of making the guitar look like it has a Frosted Mirror finish that looks amazing.
> 
> I wonder if Aristides could do similar with the new chrome finishes?


from a cursory glance, yeah it looks like they're all matte necks. I think matte sparkle looks awful personally.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone living in the US ordering getting smacked with any surprise charges getting it into the country/your state?


Never happened, last Aristides I received was in last June though, heard anything recent? Usually it's ~$200 or so in customs, for raw series prices.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

CanserDYI said:


> Ope. I wonder how they'll fix that.....?


I wonder if the Arium material they use allow them to patch up the hole seamlessly? Or once it's cured, you can't do more with it other than cut/sand/polish?


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> Are they able to do a matte sparkle? Is that a thing?



Not my first choice but if they can do it for a neck I imagine they can do it for a body. Some sparkles can be really intense, there's probably a color / situation where matte sparkle could look cool.


----------



## jephjacques

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone living in the US ordering getting smacked with any surprise charges getting it into the country/your state?


Customs fees are almost entirely arbitrary, sometimes you'll get nailed for hundreds of dollars, sometimes it will come in with no fees at all. The US is a little more predictable than Canada, but it really just comes down to whatever The Guy At Customs feels like charging that day.


----------



## Flappydoodle

CanserDYI said:


> God my Aristides gas has gone full blown. Anyone with a raw series here to comment on the process for their build? Was it indeed quicker than a regular build and was it worth it for a raw series only being a few hundred euro less than a regular one?



For me it was literally 5 months and 29 days. Super, super accurate timing throughout the whole process. Pascal says I'll get pictures in two weeks. 14 days later, pictures arrive. Really an incredible experience.


----------



## Flappydoodle

I have a question. How are the EMG pickups in the H/0 series?

I'm looking at a H/0 7 string, and I love EMGs. But how is it working with putting an angled pickup in there? It there any compromise if you use a blade magnet like an 81? I assume it isn't a problem, but I'm curious.


----------



## Jonathan20022

KnightBrolaire said:


> nobody does matte sparkles. Defeats the whole point of sparkles. Matte metallic is a thing though






They'll do it AFAIK, but that's the only one I've ever seen done in satin.

EDIT: Found another one, vid this time. It's in the Arium Addicts group:


----------



## jyym

honestly looks great. hate gloss. shrug.


----------



## Jonathan20022

jym said:


> honestly looks great. hate gloss. shrug.


I actually don't like satin myself, looks wise definitely a bit muted but still pretty nice!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Just seen on FB that I think Aqua may be available as a Raw colour soon!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Ben Pinkus said:


> Just seen on FB that I think Aqua may be available as a Raw colour soon!



Just saw that too. The Aqua looks killer. 

Between that and the possible Fluence 8 string singles, I have a slew of options for the next 080 I want.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Ben Pinkus said:


> Just seen on FB that I think Aqua may be available as a Raw colour soon!


What I really want to see is a more yellowish green instead of the one they currently have. For example, a radioactive neon yellow-green like this:


https://customguitarworks.com.au/media/k2/galleries/86/IMG_2433%201024x768.jpg



Or a Lambo green like this:


https://sirclocdn.com/nafiriguitar/products/_210424143005_AST%2052SH%20SOB_zoom.JPG



I like these types of green way more than the more reddish green they currently use for the RAW finish.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ Yeah they'd be really cool additions. 

I'm torn whether to try and change my recent H/0 order from seafoam to aqua. But then again I know now what colour I'd get for a 2nd so may just leave my current order as is


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I'm planning to send in my order this week, but I'm still trying to figure out which pickups to put in it. I put a thread in the Pickup&tech section, but it isn't really picking up (lame pun intended).

I tried an 070s with Lundgren M7, which were great really, but I am contemplating BKP alternatives, like a Juggernaut set. I'm looking for bright and aggressive pickups, capable of cleans, and preferably a fat percussive sound in the neck position. I'm asking here, since here's where the Aristides kids who know what a pickup sounds like in Arium are at.


----------



## narad

Here's a weird one - rainbow sparkle with blood splatter, but the sparkles are on top of the splatter:











Not my thing, it seems like Aristides orders are really just always different for the sake of being different. I think it accidentally created an interesting effect by making the blood look clumpy, and therefore realistic, but if you can see the rainbow then that is kind of ruined. But I'm impressed with the splatter effect. If anyone follows jeffs metal axes or whatever insta, he is always showing a white CS jackson warrior, and the splatter on that one looks downright childish compared to what Aristides did here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Here's a weird one - rainbow sparkle with blood splatter, but the sparkles are on top of the splatter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my thing, it seems like Aristides orders are really just always different for the sake of being different. I think it accidentally created an interesting effect by making the blood look clumpy, and therefore realistic, but if you can see the rainbow then that is kind of ruined. But I'm impressed with the splatter effect. If anyone follows jeffs metal axes or whatever insta, he is always showing a white CS jackson warrior, and the splatter on that one looks downright childish compared to what Aristides did here.


spongebrick at esp does the best splatters imo This is pretty damn good too. They nailed how blood moves directionally


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> spongebrick at esp does the best splatters imo This is pretty damn good too. They nailed how blood moves directionally



I like his but I think the Aristides might top it. Looks like some 300-style splatter. But yea, I reached out to spongebrick about refinishing one of my horizons, never got back to me, hope it works out maybe some day. I love those galaxy finishes. If anyone can hook us up, let me know.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I love unicorn splatter. I have 2 blood splatters on the way. 

070 black with gold blood nicknamed gucci murder scene
070 neon pink with neon multicolored splatter and rainbow pickups no nickname yet


----------



## Sermo Lupi

narad said:


> I like his but I think the Aristides might top it. Looks like some 300-style splatter.


A 300-style splatter where Xerxes walked his giant bedazzled body over to the victim and shook sparkles all over the guitar  

It does look good, though.


----------



## narad

Sermo Lupi said:


> A 300-style splatter where Xerxes walked his giant bedazzled body over to the victim and shook sparkles all over the guitar
> 
> It does look good, though.



Ha, has to be gold sparkle then! But gold splatter on black should be really cool. Would love to do a guitar in a more Japanese gold leaf style:


----------



## CanserDYI

I love the gold on black splatter look, the blood splatter thing is not my thing.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

narad said:


> Ha, has to be gold sparkle then! But gold splatter on black should be really cool. Would love to do a guitar in a more Japanese gold leaf style:



There's a fantastic auction house and a world-class museum near me, both of which helped cultivate my girlfriend's interest in Japanese lacquer and metalwork over the last couple years. Until she took an interest in it, I never fully appreciated the richness of Japanese decorative design. If you just look at inro as one example, there's probably thousands of ideas that could be adapted to guitars without them being too over-the-top, yet objects such as those are a surprisingly rare source of inspiration even for the Japanese guitar manufacturers. 

Ibanez did those two J Custom guitars and I'm sure ESP has done some cool stuff over the years. Usually ESP opts for woodcut-style graphics instead. Still, it's just skimming the surface of what's out there. Authentic lacquer work is painstaking and too labor-intensive to produce at scale, but where finishes have gotten better over the last decade or so to the point where a decent substitute could probably be made, it'd be cool to see a smaller shop tackle it. 

As you say, a black/gold finish could be really cool and it'd be relatively easy to adapt. EBMM has done some sparkle finishes recently that, if colour-swapped and used as a starting point for further tweaks, you can really start to see the potential. The splatter idea is great as well.


----------



## AltecGreen

Sermo Lupi said:


> There's a fantastic auction house and a world-class museum near me, both of which helped cultivate my girlfriend's interest in Japanese lacquer and metalwork over the last couple years. Until she took an interest in it, I never fully appreciated the richness of Japanese decorative design. If you just look at inro as one example, there's probably thousands of ideas that could be adapted to guitars without them being too over-the-top, yet objects such as those are a surprisingly rare source of inspiration even for the Japanese guitar manufacturers.
> 
> Ibanez did those two J Custom guitars and I'm sure ESP has done some cool stuff over the years. Usually ESP opts for woodcut-style graphics instead. Still, it's just skimming the surface of what's out there. Authentic lacquer work is painstaking and too labor-intensive to produce at scale, but where finishes have gotten better over the last decade or so to the point where a decent substitute could probably be made, it'd be cool to see a smaller shop tackle it.
> 
> As you say, a black/gold finish could be really cool and it'd be relatively easy to adapt. EBMM has done some sparkle finishes recently that, if colour-swapped and used as a starting point for further tweaks, you can really start to see the potential. The splatter idea is great as well.




Stilblu made this one off Iris using urushi lacquer work and raden inlay work on the pickguard.









stilblu IRIS - 朱-aka #052 漆器くにもと×stilblu


stilblu is made by Blue Guitars. 弊店Blue Guitarsの自社工房で製作されるプライベートブランド「stilblu（スティルブルー）」 RET




store.mpc-web.jp


----------



## Musiscience

KnightBrolaire said:


> nobody does matte sparkles. Defeats the whole point of sparkles. Matte metallic is a thing though


EBMM did it with their Starry Night PDN on the Majesty. Didn’t look great.

Edit: here’s a pic.



Edit 2: gloss JP of the same run:


----------



## jephjacques

Flappydoodle said:


> I have a question. How are the EMG pickups in the H/0 series?
> 
> I'm looking at a H/0 7 string, and I love EMGs. But how is it working with putting an angled pickup in there? It there any compromise if you use a blade magnet like an 81? I assume it isn't a problem, but I'm curious.


With blade magnets the angle of the pickup doesn't matter.


----------



## Hollowway

Kyle Jordan said:


> Just saw that too. The Aqua looks killer.
> 
> Between that and the possible Fluence 8 string singles, I have a slew of options for the next 080 I want.


Whoa. I didn’t know there might be Fluence 8 string singles. I love singles on low tuned instruments. I’ll be on the lookout for that!


----------



## webs

Does anyone know if the H series will sit properly in a K&M Guardian stand?


----------



## LunatiqueRob

I still haven't heard back from Aristides about what they'll do to fix the mistake with the swapped volume and arcade killswitch. I hope it's as simple as just patching up the big hole with epoxy.


----------



## PascalAristides

LunatiqueRob said:


> I still haven't heard back from Aristides about what they'll do to fix the mistake with the swapped volume and arcade killswitch. I hope it's as simple as just patching up the big hole with epoxy.


Hey Rob!!

This is Pascal from Aristides, a client of ours just notified us about your posts here on SSO and I'm so happy he did!
First of all, we're so sorry for the unfortunate miscommunication on the killswitch position, we of course take full responsibility for that and thankfully it's something we can sort fairly easy and swap the positions of the volume pot and killswitch
As soon as we received your email about this on May 5th, we replied in the same email thread on May 6th and again on May 9th. Could it be that these emails ended up in your spam filter Rob?
We replied to the email you sent this weekend this morning, I'm not sure if that one got through to you?
Either way, my sincere apologies for the inconvenience! If you could please let us know if you can find our email emails in your spam folder, to ensure that you got all the info, that would be amazing!
If email keeps giving you issues, feel free to reach out to me directly through Facebook messenger (Pascal Langelaar) or Instagram (PascalAristides) and we'll get it all sorted. Thanks so much Rob!
(Hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules by jumping on here as a company representative, I usually only read along on here!  We appreciate all the support a ton!!)
Ps. I'll shoot you a DM here on SSO where I'll copy the text of the emails as well, to ensure that you got it!


----------



## narad

What if Vik and Bernie Rico actually had great customer service and just it all went collectively into everyone's spam folders?


----------



## StevenC

Pascal89 said:


> I usually only read along on here!









?


----------



## ChrisTheo

Ben Pinkus said:


> ^ Yeah they'd be really cool additions.
> 
> I'm torn whether to try and change my recent H/0 order from seafoam to aqua. But then again I know now what colour I'd get for a 2nd so may just leave my current order as is


I have the H series in seafoam raw, you'll love it. Doesn't come across in photos particularly well IMO.


----------



## CW7

Musiscience said:


> EBMM did it with their Starry Night PDN on the Majesty. Didn’t look great.
> 
> Edit: here’s a pic.
> View attachment 107646
> 
> 
> Edit 2: gloss JP of the same run:
> View attachment 107647


Agreed. I owned both of these and the gloss absolutely blew away the satin look on the majesty.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Pascal89 said:


> Hey Rob!!
> 
> This is Pascal from Aristides, a client of ours just notified us about your posts here on SSO and I'm so happy he did!
> First of all, we're so sorry for the unfortunate miscommunication on the killswitch position, we of course take full responsibility for that and thankfully it's something we can sort fairly easy and swap the positions of the volume pot and killswitch
> As soon as we received your email about this on May 5th, we replied in the same email thread on May 6th and again on May 9th. Could it be that these emails ended up in your spam filter Rob?
> We replied to the email you sent this weekend this morning, I'm not sure if that one got through to you?
> Either way, my sincere apologies for the inconvenience! If you could please let us know if you can find our email emails in your spam folder, to ensure that you got all the info, that would be amazing!
> If email keeps giving you issues, feel free to reach out to me directly through Facebook messenger (Pascal Langelaar) or Instagram (PascalAristides) and we'll get it all sorted. Thanks so much Rob!
> (Hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules by jumping on here as a company representative, I usually only read along on here!  We appreciate all the support a ton!!)
> Ps. I'll shoot you a DM here on SSO where I'll copy the text of the emails as well, to ensure that you got it!


Hi Pascal! It's good that someone brought my post to your attention (and thank you, whoever you are!). It is as you suspected--your subsequent emails ended up in my spambox. I don't know why that happened, as my email program should know that I've had many correspondences with Aristides and shouldn't flag them as spam.

Anyway, I found those emails and I'll reply to them now.

And just to let others here know, my feeling about the swapped positions is that the volume knob is too close to the bridge and bridge pickup, and when I need to palm mute the lower strings (for example, playing an ostinato pattern that's all palm muted that's in one of my songs, which uses the D, G, B, E strings), it's very likely my right hand will rub against the volume knob. Also, with the killswitch about 6 inches away from the thicker strings, it might be a bit far to do fast killswitch patterns while in-between fast riffing on the 7th and 8th strings. The layout I intended would not have those problems.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

LunatiqueRob said:


> Hi Pascal! It's good that someone brought my post to your attention (and thank you, whoever you are!). It is as you suspected--your subsequent emails ended up in my spambox. I don't know why that happened, as my email program should know that I've had many correspondences with Aristides and shouldn't flag them as spam.
> 
> Anyway, I found those emails and I'll reply to them now.
> 
> And just to let others here know, my feeling about the swapped positions is that the volume knob is too close to the bridge and bridge pickup, and when I need to palm mute the lower strings (for example, playing an ostinato pattern that's all palm muted that's in one of my songs, which uses the D, G, B, E strings), it's very likely my right hand will rub against the volume knob. Also, with the killswitch about 6 inches away from the thicker strings, it might be a bit far to do fast killswitch patterns while in-between fast riffing on the 7th and 8th strings. The layout I intended would not have those problems.


You're welcome, bud. I run a killswitch on my fretless 070 and was intrigued in how your situation would be fixed and saw you hadn't seen a response so I bugged our lactose intolerant overlord @Pascal89


----------



## Hollowway

I think that’s awesome customer service. Actually shocking, unfortunately, because we don’t usually get that level in these parts.


----------



## lost_horizon

StevenC said:


> ?


Banjo Capo to go from E to Drop D in seconds.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

Hey Aristides owners,
I'm very close to being able to order my first Aristides (and seven string) and wanted to check in about a few things and see what your opinions are. I play progressive metal (as most of us do), and listen to Periphery, Plini, Caligula's Horse, AAL, and Leprous to name a few.

My current two spec ideas are:
Model: 070R or H/07R
Pickups: Fishman Abasi
Selector: 5 Way + only Vol
Bridge: US Contour or Hantug trem
Fretboard: Black
Inlay: A + H/0 or 070
Inlay Material: MOP
Side dots: Blue
Knobs: Hipshot
Hardware: Black
Finish: Light Grey

My questions:
- Having not played an Aristides before, Im a bit nervous about how it feels/sounds. If you live in the Gold Coast/Brisbane area in Australia, I'd really appreciate it if you would let me try out your guitar in person, but I understand that this is a massive thing to do, so Im totally cool if that's a boundary you wont cross.
- I've watched the H/0 restringing video, and the folding of the string + measuring it out is a bit of a concern for me as being difficult (I use a floyd on my six, but I don't have to physically measure anything precisely), is this really such a big deal?
- Can you equip a tremol-no on the US Contour or Hantug trem? I want to at least change from B standard to Drop A (I'll use neural DSP to do pitch shifting from there)
- Is tuning on a H/O like using fine tuners on a Floyd, or does it make big pitch changes like tuners at the headstock
- I was also thinking about putting Juggernauts in there, but the Abasis seem so much more versatile, what are your thoughts?

Sorry, a lot of questions, I'd be really grateful if only one is answered.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ I've got an H/07R on order with a tremelno for the Hantung  
It is an upcharge as they need to source the parts and do some more labour to install it.


----------



## JayAristides

Hey there guys!
This is Jay from Aristides. i just wanted to let you guys know that i'll be monitoring the Aristides related things here
if you guys have any questions feel free to reach out to us personally!
i'm already having a lot of fun reading through the threads. it's good to see that y'all are spreading the love that we have for our instruments!
@Flynn Edwards
feel free to send me an email, maybe i can help you with your questions, or see if there's someone in Australia who can help you out with trying one.


Have a good one guys!


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> ?





JayAristides said:


> Hey there guys!
> This is Jay from Aristides. i just wanted to let you guys know that i'll be monitoring the Aristides related things here
> if you guys have any questions feel free to reach out to us personally!
> i'm already having a lot of fun reading through the threads. it's good to see that y'all are spreading the love that we have for our instruments!
> @Flynn Edwards
> feel free to send me an email, maybe i can help you with your questions, or see if there's someone in Australia who can help you out with trying one.
> 
> 
> Have a good one guys!


See above for my question


----------



## jyym

H/0 trem users, is the arm just push in/pull out? Do you need to loosen the bolt to pull out the arm at all? Tried to contact hantug directly but they haven’t responded.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

In the latest email, it was confirmed that my guess about how they'll fix the swapping of volume and arcade killswitch was correctly. They'll fill the larger hole with Arium and the enlarge the volume knob hole. The tricky part would be to make it look totally seamless, so I assume they'd have to sand and redo the outer coat.


----------



## sym30l1c

jym said:


> H/0 trem users, is the arm just push in/pull out? Do you need to loosen the bolt to pull out the arm at all? Tried to contact hantug directly but they haven’t responded.



The trem bar screws in. If you just push it in, it will be wobbly. Push it in, turn it a few times until you feel it's secure. I've never touched the bolt when I used the trem.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I would invest in pointy aristides


----------



## jyym

sym30l1c said:


> The trem bar screws in. If you just push it in, it will be wobbly. Push it in, turn it a few times until you feel it's secure. I've never touched the bolt when I used the trem.


 and to remove? Turn it the opposite way until it becomes wobbly and then pull out?


----------



## Flynn Edwards

jym said:


> and to remove? Turn it the opposite way until it becomes wobbly and then pull out?


I'd expect so. If its a screw in, it must also be a screw out.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I would invest in pointy aristides



A symmetric ArisVides would be awesome.


----------



## sym30l1c

jym said:


> and to remove? Turn it the opposite way until it becomes wobbly and then pull out?



Yep. I just make sure to turn it in the opposite direction at least as many times as I originally screwed it in.


----------



## Musiscience

jephjacques said:


> Customs fees are almost entirely arbitrary, sometimes you'll get nailed for hundreds of dollars, sometimes it will come in with no fees at all. The US is a little more predictable than Canada, but it really just comes down to whatever The Guy At Customs feels like charging that day.


Can you chime in about your various customs fees you had ordering from Aristides? I'm strongly considering ordering an 080s and am located in Canada too, so it would be good to have a bit of insight on what I can expect. 

Currently torn between raw vs painted, so custom fees might might tip the scale.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kyle Jordan said:


> A symmetric ArisVides would be awesome.


I'd be more a fan of a bigass aRRistides but so long as the ends are pointy who cares

the modern trend seems to be towards rounded shapes which are incorrect


----------



## 8stringalchemy

jco5055 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I searched and was surprised to see there's no actual thread on them, there's only a few NGDs.
> 
> I thought I'd post it in the ERG subforum, since they do make 8 strings, even though I'm only into 7 strings.
> 
> But anyways, what's everybody's opinion on them? The Arium/composite material and the fact all reviews seem to be glowing has me very interested, but honestly I like a little more options/ergonomics with it, at the very least having a multiscale option for the 7 string.
> 
> I have heard that they apparently are working on a multiscale 7, and have heard they are making a headless but haven't heard much else/updates.


I have a 070SR and absolutely love it. I dream of owning a bubblegum pink 080SR one day because I'm just that kind of person. The non-wood material make them a bit of a matter of personal taste and the price sometimes sparks arguments about whether or not they're worth it. I've never seen anyone complain about the quality of the product though.


pott said:


> I'm far from a fanboy (seriously, just head over to the Ormsby and Kiesel FB groups for that... yikes), but I can't say good-enough things about Aristides. Everything a modern guitar company should be.


Yeah, I own 2 Goliaths because they have the exact specs I wanted and they are my favorite instruments right next to the 070, but the fanboys do get a bit weird.


----------



## oracles

Musiscience said:


> Can you chime in about your various customs fees you had ordering from Aristides? I'm strongly considering ordering an 080s and am located in Canada too, so it would be good to have a bit of insight on what I can expect.
> 
> Currently torn between raw vs painted, so custom fees might might tip the scale.



Canadian customs is so wildly inconsistent in what they charge. Some of my Aristides import fees were $200, one was almost $900. It seems to vary by province (I imported four of mine to Alberta and two to BC), which customs agent you get and what their horoscope was that day, it makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## jephjacques

Musiscience said:


> Can you chime in about your various customs fees you had ordering from Aristides? I'm strongly considering ordering an 080s and am located in Canada too, so it would be good to have a bit of insight on what I can expect.
> 
> Currently torn between raw vs painted, so custom fees might might tip the scale.


Yeah it's random. I've had guitars come in with ZERO FEES and others with like $800. Northerner Guitars out in Alberta is an Aristides dealer and probably your best bet for getting one without paying crazy duties. The guy who runs it is a solid dude.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The thing is, there are just so many incoming packages and only so many people tasked with checking them that getting selected for further evaluation and eventually more fees is pretty much random.


----------



## StevenC

Speaking of fees, anyone with post-Brexit UK experience? Here in NI I've had packages from the EU (and the rest of the world) turn up without any VAT or duty applied which is a nice gamble, but nice to know what to expect otherwise.


----------



## Mathemagician

Kyle Jordan said:


> A symmetric ArisVides would be awesome.



Wait are we doing this? We asking for V’s now? I’m in.


----------



## jephjacques

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, there are just so many incoming packages and only so many people tasked with checking them that getting selected for further evaluation and eventually more fees is pretty much random.


And I don't know how much experience you have with Canadian bureaucracy but the entire government works like this. One year the CRA (canadian IRS) LOST MY TAX MONEY for three months.


----------



## Musiscience

jephjacques said:


> Yeah it's random. I've had guitars come in with ZERO FEES and others with like $800. Northerner Guitars out in Alberta is an Aristides dealer and probably your best bet for getting one without paying crazy duties. The guy who runs it is a solid dude.


Thanks a lot for pointing me to them! I’ll get in touch with them when I get ready to order.

Now if only I could make my mind between raw, painted and the colour…

Edit: I’m toying with the idea of raw anthracite, black/gold hybrid hardware with orange inlays. That or green/purple chameleon with purple inlays.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

Musiscience said:


> Thanks a lot for pointing me to them! I’ll get in touch with them when I get ready to order.
> 
> Now if only I could make my mind between raw, painted and the colour…
> 
> Edit: I’m toying with the idea of raw anthracite, black/gold hybrid hardware with orange inlays. That or green/purple chameleon with purple inlays.


Is that a joker theme? I'm intrigued to see where that goes if you choose to order it


----------



## jyym

sym30l1c said:


> Yep. I just make sure to turn it in the opposite direction at least as many times as I originally screwed it in.


some follow up on this.

1. I found that there is no reason to adjust the Allen key bolt on the trem collar at all. I’m not really sure what it’s supposed to do but it at least has no meaningful effect on the bar swing resistance.

2. The end of the bar is internally threaded. You really need to make sure the bar is pushed in all the way or it will never engage the internal screw, and you will sit there twirling the bar forever and it will never tighten. It’s probably best to insert it, apply some force to push it in, turn a few times, push in again, turn a few times, and repeat this process a few times until it engages

3. The tightening direction is clockwise if you are viewing the guitar while strapped on and looking down at it


The whole process wasn’t intuitive and I think it should come with instructions *ducks*


----------



## Musiscience

Flynn Edwards said:


> Is that a joker theme? I'm intrigued to see where that goes if you choose to order it


No, I just really like orange and green. I’m not going the custom inlay route though, so just playing a bit with finishes and standard options. Will surely do a NGD if I order!


----------



## jephjacques

welp i broke down and bought an 080sr


----------



## Hollowway

jephjacques said:


> welp i broke down and bought an 080sr


Anything fancy, spec-wise? And what color?


----------



## jyym

More follow up, direct from Hantug. I still don’t understand what the bolt does, so I will have to do some more thinking.

“ The bolt is actually very important

It is not easy to describe i guess but let me try. The collar is designed as the dia diameter of the bottom side of the collar is slightly smalle then the upper side, so as you screw in the arm to the bolt inside the collar, the teflon bushing in the arm starts to saueeze the bottom side of the arm. (Which is very important)

You also have a tightness adjustment in the upperside of the collar, to squeeze the upper side of the arm. Basically you are squeezing the trem bar from 2 sides,

If you have a floyd which has push in trem arm, there is only 1 screw that squeezes the arm, which is not enough. When you use the arm heavily back and forth you can easily feel that it is wobbling,

The screw inside the collar is also prevents the arm from coming off“


----------



## jephjacques

Hollowway said:


> Anything fancy, spec-wise? And what color?


Yellow, Fishman Abasis, my loud color collection grows


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

jephjacques said:


> Yellow, Fishman Abasis, my loud color collection grows



This is the way.


----------



## Musiscience

jephjacques said:


> welp i broke down and bought an 080sr


Please do a NGD for this! 

Still debating between raw and painted for mine.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Musiscience said:


> Please do a NGD for this!
> 
> Still debating between raw and painted for mine.


All depends on your budget and choice of texture. The guitar they're building for me is an H/07R in Lilac for a couple of different reasons; I have a pretty limited budget (saving for a house with wife) but I also have had a preference for non-gloss guitars. I find satin/raw finishes to be a little more resonant but YMMV.

tl;dr - up to you! Either way it'll still be a killer guitar.


----------



## jephjacques

yeah they're both good but raw is way cheaper and has a much faster turnaround time.


----------



## Musiscience

I wish I could have a better idea of the raw finish texture. The sanding grooves seems to be pretty pronounced in some pictures. Those of you that have one, is there anything else you can compare it to?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Musiscience said:


> I wish I could have a better idea of the raw finish texture. The sanding grooves seems to be pretty pronounced in some pictures. Those of you that have one, is there anything else you can compare it to?


It's basically just a much better matte finish, it's more akin to an oiled wood neck in how fast it is while being more consistent. You don't notice the feel of the texture much as it's under a graffiti resistant coating. Having had painted builds and raw builds I don't think I'll ever go back to painted with how much I love the feel of raw.


----------



## jyym

Musiscience said:


> I wish I could have a better idea of the raw finish texture. The sanding grooves seems to be pretty pronounced in some pictures. Those of you that have one, is there anything else you can compare it to?


Not really sure what you could compare it to. But I can tell you, it leaves nothing to be desired.


----------



## Musiscience

Thanks for the input, this actually sounds really nice. Definitely leaning towards raw, plus the anthracite finish with orange inlays would look really cool.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Musiscience said:


> I wish I could have a better idea of the raw finish texture. The sanding grooves seems to be pretty pronounced in some pictures. Those of you that have one, is there anything else you can compare it to?



Own any modern knives with G10 handles?

The Raw finish reminds me quite a bit of a less grippy, but not polished G10. And considering the outer skin is layers of carbon fiber and glass fiber sheets in what seems to be epoxy, the comparison is apt.

I ADORE the feel of the neck. You can feel the lines slightly, but they do not grip you or slow you down. I actually prefer this over my satin poly finished neck and it’s thrown me for a loop somewhat because it makes me want another Raw finish instead of the crazy awesome painted finishes they do.

It’s kind of odd and hard to describe. The surface feel of my 080 kind of reminds me of unfinished/smoothed stone or ceramic tiles. Just not inherently cold.


----------



## Mitri

Kyle Jordan said:


> and the possible Fluence 8 string singles


More information, please!


----------



## CanserDYI

Mitri said:


> More information, please!


If I am correct here, this is referencing the fact that Javier Reyes is working on an 8 string strat with LTD to release based on his ESP custom shop, which features 3 single coil, strat-esque pickups, with Javier tagging Fishman in the social media shoot. Unless between then and now they have confirmed them,We can only assume that the new pickups are from Fishman, 8 string single coils.


----------



## Mitri

CanserDYI said:


> If I am correct here, this is referencing the fact that Javier Reyes is working on an 8 string strat with LTD to release based on his ESP custom shop, which features 3 single coil, strat-esque pickups, with Javier tagging Fishman in the social media shoot. Unless between then and now they have confirmed them,We can only assume that the new pickups are from Fishman, 8 string single coils.


Understood. Thank you! 

Now, I hope that they are not only released but will also fit /work with my 8-string multiscale strat! Regardless, this development reads like news to me.


----------



## jyym

The new hantug bridge saddles with ball end retention are out: https://www.ebay.com/itm/195089823224

Hopefully this means we’ll see a version for the h/0 soon.


----------



## webs

jym said:


> The new hantug bridge saddles with ball end retention are out: https://www.ebay.com/itm/195089823224
> 
> Hopefully this means we’ll see a version for the h/0 soon.


I am surprised that they weren't like this from the beginning. I always wondered why neither end of the system took advantage of the ball and actively made it less convenient to string for no obvious benefit. Some gauges don't even work for the H/0 because they taper in a way that disagrees with the core-fold technique you're supposed to do. 

I'll grumble mildly while forking over many hundreds of dollars for a set of 8 titanium ones the instant they're available.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jym said:


> The new hantug bridge saddles with ball end retention are out: https://www.ebay.com/itm/195089823224
> 
> Hopefully this means we’ll see a version for the h/0 soon.


I do feel the need to point out that this isn't a headless bridge and is designed quite different from their headless hardware.


----------



## StevenC

Hold on, how does the H/0 bridge work if it's not retaining the ballend?


----------



## webs

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I do feel the need to point out that this isn't a headless bridge and is designed quite different from their headless hardware.


I think that was the point of the post: headless saddles with ball retention have been anticipated for a bit, so the hope is that a headless version is close behind these non-headless ones.



StevenC said:


> Hold on, how does the H/0 bridge work if it's not retaining the ballend?


A set screw which grips the string in place, just like at the head. The instructions are to fold a few mm of the string back on itself (and in the case of the wound strings, just the core, i.e. you use what is usually the headstock end of the string with the core clipped and folded over) to give it some more grip. You are probably asking "why?" and the answer is I don't know either. It works fine, but...why.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Look at this fucking thing…! 

I fell in love with the Raw series, but I am DEFINITELY wanting something like this.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kyle Jordan said:


> Look at this fucking thing…!
> 
> I fell in love with the Raw series, but I am DEFINITELY wanting something like this.



haven't decided if I wanna shell out for a balaguer, save up hardcore for an Aristides when I graduate, or just settle for a WR7/ SC608 

this makes it harder but I just am not good enough to justify saving up for my dream H/08 or 070


----------



## odibrom

Kyle Jordan said:


> Look at this fucking thing…!
> 
> I fell in love with the Raw series, but I am DEFINITELY wanting something like this.


... nah, too much bling, it looks like a Christmas tree... and that "background" texture is also not my thing...


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> ... nah, too much bling, it looks like a Christmas tree... and that "background" texture is also not my thing...



The background texture ruins it a bit IMO, but chrome is cool. I wonder if they can control how polished the chrome is, since having it not full on mirror chrome but more of a polished aluminum would be a good look.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> The background texture ruins it a bit IMO, but chrome is cool. I wonder if they can control how polished the chrome is, since having it not full on mirror chrome but more of a polished aluminum would be a good look.



That’s what I’m hoping for. A kind of frosted mirror look with color. Can’t really tell, but here’s a pic of the matte finished neck. The crystal pattern is much more apparent in the still shots.


----------



## Hollowway

TheBolivianSniper said:


> haven't decided if I wanna shell out for a balaguer, save up hardcore for an Aristides when I graduate, or just settle for a WR7/ SC608
> 
> this makes it harder but I just am not good enough to justify saving up for my dream H/08 or 070


I say get what you want, and don’t worry about if you’re good enough. That’s a slippery slope, and none of us can justify buying fancy guitars based on that metric. 

And I say get the WR7 AND save up for the other two. You only go around once!


----------



## narad

Good grief!



I was already a fan of purple marble, but just needed a bit more pop. Daaaaaamn.


----------



## mastapimp

narad said:


> Good grief!
> 
> 
> 
> I was already a fan of purple marble, but just needed a bit more pop. Daaaaaamn.



No matter how many times I see these described as marble finishes, I can't unsee the saran wrap paint texture trick they teach you in middle school art class. Would love to see one of these with the Caparison style marble finish.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Looks like my next 080 will have Fluence singles in it.

This makes me incredibly happy. 

(For those wondering, it seems as though there are single width Fluence pickups in one of the new Abasi guitars.)


----------



## SnowfaLL

I think its important to remember that although Aristides guitars may not be for everyone, and definitely have their own distinct "tone".. their customer service is unbeatable. I went with another "semi-custom shop" awhile back which is a well known brand (not Kiesel lol) and it was amazing how different the experience was.. This other company wasn't bad, but just nothing special, kinda cold even. I like the guitar/company so I wont slag them, but Aristides is just amazing everytime.. My last order, they were super accommodating when something new was announced 2 months after I placed my order, and let me modify my order to add it. Kiesel or etc wouldnt do that at all I bet.

I never thought I'd be a person who'd order 4 Aristides in my lifetime (over the span of 6 years mind you) but here we are haha.


----------



## Snarpaasi

Musiscience said:


> I wish I could have a better idea of the raw finish texture. The sanding grooves seems to be pretty pronounced in some pictures. Those of you that have one, is there anything else you can compare it to?


I had a chance to try my friend's raw 060. It is somewhat smooth, to me it felt slightly like brushed aluminum and could get weird goosebumps from it for some reason  After sweaty hands its just fine.



If anyone's interested I'm selling a 060 Crystalized Teal with OFR, located in Finland EU. https://www.dropbox.com/s/g7u8alqc1vdx9ve/IMG_20220601_074914 (2).jpg?dl=0


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Well more than a year off at this point, but I did just reach out to Brandon about a second Aristides...

Perhaps a third one down the line as well depending on what Tom Anderson finalizes pickup wise for the Angel 7.


----------



## Adieu

What is it about this countertop-looking stuff that makes you guys pay grown up money for these things???


----------



## jyym

So people that were at namm, was there any news about new the headless hardware timeline, new basses, or anything else?


----------



## webs

Kyle Jordan said:


> Well more than a year off at this point, but I did just reach out to Brandon about a second Aristides...
> 
> Perhaps a third one down the line as well depending on what Tom Anderson finalizes pickup wise for the Angel 7.


Anderson is going to do 7s again? That's great news. I mean, not for my wallet, but generally.


Edit: Just found the thread on it. Terrific!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jym said:


> So people that were at namm, was there any news about new the headless hardware timeline, new basses, or anything else?


Basses are still in R&D stage. Looks like they're starting R&D with 5 strings though from what I've seen.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Adieu said:


> What is it about this countertop-looking stuff that makes you guys pay grown up money for these things???


Cool body shapes, less susceptible to weather/climate, designed in the 21st century, unlimited color/finish options, looks way cooler than a hunk of wood.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Yeah I'd be keen to know when the new hardware comes into effect for the H's
I'm at techfest this year and think they have a booth there so can ask at the end of the month


----------



## Adriel

Does anyone have a photo of a H/0 with vol + tone + arcade killswitch? I'm just wondering about the killswitch placement.


----------



## Hollowway

GunpointMetal said:


> Cool body shapes, less susceptible to weather/climate, designed in the 21st century, unlimited color/finish options, looks way cooler than a hunk of wood.


Honestly, these would just be another quirky idea for the annals of guitar history if the fretwork and playability wasn’t so good. This are meticulously dialed in, so they play reeeeeally well. That’s what I noticed.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Just got an update on the fixed problem with the swapped arcade killswitch and volume pot holes. Looks like they did the patch job just fine.


----------



## profwoot

Is there an intonation key for these like the one Ibanez sells for their Floyds? I haven't been able to intonate quite as accurately on my headless as I'd like. Or at least it takes a while to get it right.


----------



## jyym

LunatiqueRob said:


> Just got an update on the fixed problem with the swapped arcade killswitch and volume pot holes. Looks like they did the patch job just fine.
> View attachment 109475


That turned out way, WAY better than I thought it would.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

jym said:


> That turned out way, WAY better than I thought it would.


I think if the patch job showed any sign of roughness and wasn't indistinguishable from any other raw finished they had done, they wouldn't let it through QA, as that would be bad for their reputation. That's something lesser companies would do (I won't name names, but we all know which ones).


----------



## odibrom

... still waiting for that fretless with Evertune NGD thread here...

... and this thread NEEDS more pictures, that's why we come here...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

odibrom said:


> ... still waiting for that fretless with Evertune NGD thread here...
> 
> ... and this thread NEEDS more pictures, that's why we come here...




its already been delivered for quite a while, I've been working too much as well as moving into a new home so I haven't had time to give it a proper review. It plays great and sound wild though!


----------



## getowned7474

I submitted an order form for a lilac H/07R with white BKP polymaths, black hardware and black fretboard. Excited to get my first Aristides build going, I've been hearing good things for a decade now.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

getowned7474 said:


> I submitted an order form for a lilac H/07R with white BKP polymaths, black hardware and black fretboard. Excited to get my first Aristides build going, I've been hearing good things for a decade now.



Nice specs. Mine's the same, but with Fishman Abasis and an arcade button killswitch. I placed the order back in December - the wait is driving me nuts.


----------



## getowned7474

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> Nice specs. Mine's the same, but with Fishman Abasis and an arcade button killswitch. I placed the order back in December - the wait is driving me nuts.


Nice! Hopefully you'll have it in the next few months at this point. Make sure to post pics if you can, I would love to see it.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

getowned7474 said:


> Nice! Hopefully you'll have it in the next few months at this point. Make sure to post pics if you can, I would love to see it.



Yeah, I'm anticipating September since that'd be 9 months out so anytime earlier would be a pleasant surprise. I'll definitely make a NGD post once it comes.


----------



## odibrom

FromTheMausoleum said:


> View attachment 109554
> its already been delivered for quite a while, I've been working too much as well as moving into a new home so I haven't had time to give it a proper review. It plays great and sound wild though!


What strings are you using with it, round or flatwound? What gauge as well?


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Here are the final photos, with the arcade killswitch and volume pot swapped to correct positions. It'll ship out next Tuesday.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

@LunatiqueRob Awesome man, congrats! I have a yellow one too . I see you have the Schaller claw, will use that for my next build. 
QQ: what's with the purple trem springs? They look much less stiff than the ones I have, did u send them to Aristides or were they standard?


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> @LunatiqueRob Awesome man, congrats! I have a yellow one too . I see you have the Schaller claw, will use that for my next build.
> QQ: what's with the purple trem springs? They look much less stiff than the ones I have, did u send them to Aristides or were they standard?


They put them in. I didn't know anything about it. Looks cool though--complementary color to the yellow.


----------



## jephjacques

Already thinking about ordering another 080. I have arium poisoning


----------



## Kyle Jordan

jephjacques said:


> Already thinking about ordering another 080. I have arium poisoning


----------



## SpaceDock

Curious if anyone has experience with the current delivery times? I ordered a raw 2 months ago. Wondering if it will be closer to the 6 or 9 month wait. Any details on when the headless transition to the new hardware version? Thanks


----------



## jyym

SpaceDock said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with the current delivery times? I ordered a raw 2 months ago. Wondering if it will be closer to the 6 or 9 month wait. Any details on when the headless transition to the new hardware version? Thanks


6 months for me. Zero word from Aristides about new headless hardware; Hantug says the new headless bridge saddles will be available "soon". An IG post picturing the actual headless saddles was posted 2 weeks ago. Who knows if its a done deal for Aristides to use these, or how long the testing process would be. No news at all of a trem bridge with the new design.


----------



## Velokki

SpaceDock said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with the current delivery times? I ordered a raw 2 months ago. Wondering if it will be closer to the 6 or 9 month wait. Any details on when the headless transition to the new hardware version? Thanks



I know for a fact that they're super busy at the moment. Prepare for 9 months, but be pleasantly surprised if they make it in 6!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

SpaceDock said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with the current delivery times? I ordered a raw 2 months ago. Wondering if it will be closer to the 6 or 9 month wait. Any details on when the headless transition to the new hardware version? Thanks



Ordered in late August '21, received late February '22. 6 months almost to the day for a raw.


----------



## cardinal

Wish there was a T/07.


----------



## jephjacques

Or a jazzmaster shape...hnnngh


----------



## Hollowway

jephjacques said:


> Already thinking about ordering another 080. I have arium poisoning


No interest in trying the 9?


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

SpaceDock said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with the current delivery times? I ordered a raw 2 months ago. Wondering if it will be closer to the 6 or 9 month wait. Any details on when the headless transition to the new hardware version? Thanks


I placed my order mid-December, it's been a little over 6 months and no word yet. I'm having them do a custom inlay too so I may be in for a bit of a longer wait, which is fine.



jephjacques said:


> Already thinking about ordering another 080. I have arium poisoning


I feel your pain - my H/07R didn't come in yet and I'm already considering saving towards H/08R. I should be saving instead for a modeler but, as you said, arium poisioning.

The folks at Aristides should have a disclaimer posted somewhere that GAS is a side-effect from coming in contact with arium.


----------



## jephjacques

Hollowway said:


> No interest in trying the 9?


I love them in theory but 9s never sound good when I play them


----------



## LunatiqueRob

My H/08 has been at my local FedEx facility for two days now, and the shipping history shows that the recipient declined shipment twice, which is absolute BS, because my wife and I both work at home and haven't gone anywhere. It was never even delivered--no doorbell rings, nothing. So yesterday I called FedEx and told them something's wrong and that I did not decline the shipment--it never even showed up. Today, still nothing. Anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## CanserDYI

LunatiqueRob said:


> My H/08 has been at my local FedEx facility for two days now, and the shipping history shows that the recipient declined shipment twice, which is absolute BS, because my wife and I both work at home and haven't gone anywhere. It was never even delivered--no doorbell rings, nothing. So yesterday I called FedEx and told them something's wrong and that I did not decline the shipment--it never even showed up. Today, still nothing. Anyone else had this happen to them?


FedEx sucks. Period. Worst carrier ever. Delivered my Kiesel a day earlier than their tracking provided and was left outside with no sig, lucky I was home. Always have issues with them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LunatiqueRob said:


> My H/08 has been at my local FedEx facility for two days now, and the shipping history shows that the recipient declined shipment twice, which is absolute BS, because my wife and I both work at home and haven't gone anywhere. It was never even delivered--no doorbell rings, nothing. So yesterday I called FedEx and told them something's wrong and that I did not decline the shipment--it never even showed up. Today, still nothing. Anyone else had this happen to them?


I always opt for pickup at a shipping facility. It stops the shitball drivers from just dumping the package, or from not even delivering it to my house (which has happened multiple times with fedex and UPS ). It also prevents people from jacking the package if it gets delivered when i'm not at home.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Get a PO box. They're cheap if you buy for the year. Doesn't have to be USPS, UPS offers similar options and tends to have more flexible hours/locations depending on area.


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get a PO box. They're cheap if you buy for the year. Doesn't have to be USPS, UPS offers similar options and tends to have more flexible hours/locations depending on area.



And as long as you have a street address for the post office and not just the generic PO box address, they'll accept FedEx and UPS shipments as well (something not a lot of people are aware of).


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Played my first Aristides at techfest in the UK over the weekend. Was awesome 

Super excited for my in progress build now! 

And shoutout to the guys on the stand they were super friendly and helpful


----------



## LunatiqueRob

I've been calling FedEX to check up on the shipment. I told them their shipping history tracking showing I refused the package twice is false, because it never even arrived. I called them twice to tell them that, and they had no answers for me. Then today, I talked to them a third time, and they told me the shipment had been returned to the shipping center in Memphis, TN, because they didn't get clearance from customs, so they're now working on that. I don't know why they have to ship it back to Memphis just to do that, but they said to be patient and they have it on record that I never refused the package. 

I don't recall FedEx being this incompetent during the decades I've used their service.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not sure if I love this or hate this...


----------



## Jonathan20022

LunatiqueRob said:


> I've been calling FedEX to check up on the shipment. I told them their shipping history tracking showing I refused the package twice is false, because it never even arrived. I called them twice to tell them that, and they had no answers for me. Then today, I talked to them a third time, and they told me the shipment had been returned to the shipping center in Memphis, TN, because they didn't get clearance from customs, so they're now working on that. I don't know why they have to ship it back to Memphis just to do that, but they said to be patient and they have it on record that I never refused the package.
> 
> I don't recall FedEx being this incompetent during the decades I've used their service.



Protip: If you run into issues with Fedex, call in and speak to an agent.

Tell them your Tracking #, verify your info (Name, Address, etc) and then promptly just ask to speak to the CAT team (Customer Advocate Team).

No one at Fedex can help you in any nuanced way until you speak to a memebr of this team. I had a lost lawnmower two months ago and I needed to speak to a member of that team for them to find the geolocation data for the driver at the time marked delivered showing it was left at a neighbor's porch a few blocks away.

The standard customer service agents will read back all the information you already have available. The only ability they have that can be of any help is their ability to transfer you out to the CAT team. Don't ask for a supervisor, just ask for that team and wait until someone picks up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure if I love this or hate this...


it looks like the gum wall in seattle, and that's not a compliment.


----------



## GunpointMetal

LunatiqueRob said:


> I've been calling FedEX to check up on the shipment. I told them their shipping history tracking showing I refused the package twice is false, because it never even arrived. I called them twice to tell them that, and they had no answers for me. Then today, I talked to them a third time, and they told me the shipment had been returned to the shipping center in Memphis, TN, because they didn't get clearance from customs, so they're now working on that. I don't know why they have to ship it back to Memphis just to do that, but they said to be patient and they have it on record that I never refused the package.
> 
> I don't recall FedEx being this incompetent during the decades I've used their service.



TL;DR - FedEx is literally the worst delivery service in the US. I'll pay extra for UPS or USPS if it's an option, and if it's not ALWAYS have it shipped to a Pick Up location. 

I use FedEx at work unfortunately, and they have always been incompetent. I'm almost convinced its a money laundering scheme for someone. They sent out a huge notice last fall that they were no longer using COVID to avoid collecting signatures, yet every week I have to file a lost package claim because a driver signed "C19" on a slip and left some $400 collectible on the front porch of a 150 unit apartment building. They're only shipping company I've seen literally fold a Mac Pro tower and then tell me it was because "We didn't use enough bubble wrap". Yes, we did not provide the proper amount of bubble wrap for you to back over it with a full-size fork lift. Their app and website almost never work properly. The only reason we use them is because they are sooooo much cheaper than a competent service it still works out in our favor even with all the breakage (and it's not my call, or we'd have ditched them years ago). I just video'd a driver today who showed up 3.5 hours early then proceeded to throw all of our packages into the truck without scanning them. I told him they need to be scanned in because we buy insurance through FedEx and he literally just shouted "Tell my boss about it." and drove off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure if I love this or hate this...



Kinda has a Spiderman vibe to it.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> it looks like the gum wall in seattle, and that's not a compliment.


Huuummm are there any pics of said wall?




MaxOfMetal said:


> Kinda has a Spiderman vibe to it.



Probably it's the color scheme, but that could also be said about the USA's flag...


----------



## spudmunkey

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure if I love this or hate this...


I want to see it in other colors. I think it could be _super_ cool in the right combos.

edit: I'm imagining a black/silver/gold combo could look super cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> Huuummm are there any pics of said wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it's the color scheme, but that could also be said about the USA's flag...








LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




lmgtfy.app


----------



## Musiscience

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kinda has a Spiderman vibe to it.


Maybe a Spider-Man prompt in an AI art generator vibe. It’s just missing a shape vaguely reminiscent of an eye somewhere on there to fit the bill. 

Not hating on it though, I kinda like it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure if I love this or hate this...



Like a wise child once said: Por que no los dos?


----------



## gunshow86de

Kyle Jordan said:


> Like a wise child once said: Por que no los dos?


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Oh man, this is getting infuriating. So now FedEx is telling this:

"Shipment requires importer’s registration/identification number for clearance. (Examples include EIN, SSN, VAT, GST, RFC, etc.)"

But I already emailed the filled out form 5106 as instructed by Aristides on June 28th. And Aristides also did it on their end too, so they had TWO emails giving them the information they needed. And when I called them a moment ago, they told me they don't have my information in their system (in this case, my SSN), and I need to email it to them AGAIN. WTF?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^That sucks man. I really hope FedEx can pull their head out of their ass and get you your guitar as soon as possible. 

My whole experience was smooth, but situations like yours really make me think of going through Chondro when I order my next one.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

LunatiqueRob said:


> Oh man, this is getting infuriating. So now FedEx is telling this:
> 
> "Shipment requires importer’s registration/identification number for clearance. (Examples include EIN, SSN, VAT, GST, RFC, etc.)"
> 
> But I already emailed the filled out form 5106 as instructed by Aristides on June 28th. And Aristides also did it on their end too, so they had TWO emails giving them the information they needed. And when I called them a moment ago, they told me they don't have my information in their system (in this case, my SSN), and I need to email it to them AGAIN. WTF?


This happened to me with my 070R, basically, FedEx refuses to use their own systems that they have in place, and would rather have you enter your info in a Google doc. If you call them and get with an agent and be very clear with the email that it needs to be sent to you can politely ask that they watch for your filled out DocuSign or whatever they use. My month long shipping wait resolved in a day after that phone call and email.


----------



## Hollowway

I’ve had all of these same problems with FedEx. Drivers lying about me not being home, claiming the roads around my house are shut down for a holiday, etc. I had one agent tell me they lost the package because the website kept saying it was delayed. Literally while I was on the phone with them opening a lost package claim, the driver brought the guitar to me, lol. And I had the customs issues, too. Long story short, I love that CAT idea, but otherwise it’s just an exercise in frustration. They’re the worst shipping company out there currently.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Pascal sent me a progress update this morning. Too excited not to share.
12th fret inlay was just glued in.


----------



## AltecGreen

LunatiqueRob said:


> Oh man, this is getting infuriating. So now FedEx is telling this:
> 
> "Shipment requires importer’s registration/identification number for clearance. (Examples include EIN, SSN, VAT, GST, RFC, etc.)"
> 
> But I already emailed the filled out form 5106 as instructed by Aristides on June 28th. And Aristides also did it on their end too, so they had TWO emails giving them the information they needed. And when I called them a moment ago, they told me they don't have my information in their system (in this case, my SSN), and I need to email it to them AGAIN. WTF?




Don't panic or blame FedEx. Most carriers will ask for this the first time you import a guitar.

If you already have filled out, just send it to FedEx. The form 5106 has to be registered in the Homeland Security Department's ACE system. FedEx as the broker will help you fill out the form. This should be needed once. I filled mine out when shipping with DHL the first time. Once I was in the system, it was good for other carriers like FedEx.
The irony is that you can avoid most of this if the guitar is shipped via the various national postal systems. I don't think I have ever heard of USPS asking for this information.


Don't be annoyed if FedEx later come back with you needing to fill out more forms. If you have to fill them out, it is because customs asks for them. There is a possibility you will need to fill out the TSCA form or Lacey Act form. The Lacey Act form is unlikely since the guitar should contain no wood. The reason you have to do this is when the goods exceed a certain value, there is greater scrutiny. When I ship cheaper guitars (say under $1K), it flies through customs.




EDIT: Just one more note. FedEx will deliver the guitar without asking for duty payment even if it is due. The duty rate is 8.75% unless the guitar was originally made in the US. This is a good or bad thing depending on your persepective or relative hate for FedEx. FedEx will send you an invoice later for the duty if it is owed. Other carriers like UPS or DHL will ask you to pay the duty before they will deliver. Also, if the shipment exceeds $5K USD, do not be surprised if FedEx sends a note to your state. In that case, the state will see if you paid sales tax on the guitar. If not, your state has the option of sending you a bill for the sales tax plus interest and penalty.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Don't panic or blame FedEx. Most carriers will ask for this the first time you import a guitar.
> 
> If you already have filled out, just send it to FedEx. The form 5106 has to be registered in the Homeland Security Department's ACE system. FedEx as the broker will help you fill out the form. This should be needed once. I filled mine out when shipping with DHL the first time. Once I was in the system, it was good for other carriers like FedEx.
> The irony is that you can avoid most of this if the guitar is shipped via the various national postal systems. I don't think I have ever heard of USPS asking for this information.
> 
> 
> Don't be annoyed if FedEx later come back with you needing to fill out more forms. If you have to fill them out, it is because customs asks for them. There is a possibility you will need to fill out the TSCA form or Lacey Act form. The Lacey Act form is unlikely since the guitar should contain no wood. The reason you have to do this is when the goods exceed a certain value, there is greater scrutiny. When I ship cheaper guitars (say under $1K), it flies through customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just one more note. FedEx will deliver the guitar without asking for duty payment even if it is due. The duty rate is 8.75% unless the guitar was originally made in the US. This is a good or bad thing depending on your persepective or relative hate for FedEx. FedEx will send you an invoice later for the duty if it is owed. Other carriers like UPS or DHL will ask you to pay the duty before they will deliver. Also, if the shipment exceeds $5K USD, do not be surprised if FedEx sends a note to your state. In that case, the state will see if you paid sales tax on the guitar. If not, your state has the option of sending you a bill for the sales tax plus interest and penalty.



Pro advice


----------



## LunatiqueRob

It's on the truck and out for delivery. *Internally screaming and pumping fist*


----------



## CW7

LunatiqueRob said:


> Oh man, this is getting infuriating. So now FedEx is telling this:
> 
> "Shipment requires importer’s registration/identification number for clearance. (Examples include EIN, SSN, VAT, GST, RFC, etc.)"
> 
> But I already emailed the filled out form 5106 as instructed by Aristides on June 28th. And Aristides also did it on their end too, so they had TWO emails giving them the information they needed. And when I called them a moment ago, they told me they don't have my information in their system (in this case, my SSN), and I need to email it to them AGAIN. WTF?


So . On my last Aristides , I had this and it was BAD. Filled out forms twice, and FedEx still sat on my h/06 for OVER a MONTH. Yup- 5 weeks sitting in the hub “pending”. Aristides was in constant communication with them so I know it wasn’t due to lack of proper paperwork (this was by far my first custom, so I’m very familiar with how to fill that stuff out in its entirety). Made for an agonizing wait knowing my new tiddy was in town but not moving for over a month. Hope yours is sorted soon.


----------



## jyym

On some level, I feel like this is a problem with the individual customs brokers/agents you get. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

psa: there are a ton of cool Aristides for sale at a music go round in Aurora CO.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> psa: there are a ton of cool Aristides for sale at a music go round in Aurora CO.


Wow, someone liquidated a high end collection. There are a few Viks and Barlows in there, too. I feel bad for whoever had to do it, though, because I’m sure they didn’t get much. That said, MGR has them priced close to new, so I’m not sure how fast they’ll fly out of there. 

(Actually, is MGR a consignment shop? I’m assuming that they just buy them, and then resell them like GC.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Wow, someone liquidated a high end collection. There are a few Viks and Barlows in there, too. I feel bad for whoever had to do it, though, because I’m sure they didn’t get much. That said, MGR has them priced close to new, so I’m not sure how fast they’ll fly out of there.
> 
> (Actually, is MGR a consignment shop? I’m assuming that they just buy them, and then resell them like GC.)


They buy and sell. Dude probably got maybe 50% of what they're worth (based off my experience selling shit to mgr). That particular CO mgr always has tons of high end modern brands coming through it.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> They buy and sell. Dude probably got maybe 50% of what they're worth (based off my experience selling shit to mgr). That particular CO mgr always has tons of high end modern brands coming through it.


I kind of want to figure out who is bringing in all this high end gear, and just get to them myself. Those are nice axes!


----------



## CanserDYI

Hollowway said:


> I kind of want to figure out who is bringing in all this high end gear, and just get to them myself. Those are nice axes!


Fucking right, like "hey buddy, they offered you 1400 for that Tiddies? Man thats so shitty let me give you 1500, make your day better, ammarite?"


----------



## getowned7474

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> Pascal sent me a progress update this morning. Too excited not to share.
> 12th fret inlay was just glued in.
> 
> View attachment 110204


Looks so sick! Super cool to see since your specs are so similar to mine!

On a side note I just bought my first (second since I have one on order lol?) Aristides! A guy local to me was selling an awesome seafoam green 060 and I had to get it. I'm really liking it a lot so I think I might be moving on with my JP15 since they fill a similar niche.

I'm not loving the fishman fluence classics in there tbh so I'll probably be trying to find some second hand BKP or something, not sure what yet.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

CanserDYI said:


> Fucking right, like "hey buddy, they offered you 1400 for that Tiddies? Man thats so shitty let me give you 1500, make your day better, ammarite


Hmm; an Aristides or a ltd/Ibanez Premium, decisions, decisions


----------



## Flynn Edwards

getowned7474 said:


> I'm not loving the fishman fluence classics in there tbh so I'll probably be trying to find some second hand BKP or something, not sure what yet.


Lovely guitar, man! I'm in awe of that colour. If I ever get a H/06, I'd either want it in Seafoam or shell pink. 

I've noticed that the light Richlite boards look a bit different on camera than Maple fretboards. Is it noticeable in person?

Just a follow-up to your statement about the Fishmans, does anyone have any experience with the Fishman Abasis compared to passive pickups. I watched the demo by Tosin, and they sound good to me, but I want to absolutely confirm that there's nothing better out there before I put my order down.
I was looking at the BKP juggernauts at one point and Jay suggested the Black Heaven M7 combo, any opinions?


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

getowned7474 said:


> Looks so sick! Super cool to see since your specs are so similar to mine!
> 
> On a side note I just bought my first (second since I have one on order lol?) Aristides! A guy local to me was selling an awesome seafoam green 060 and I had to get it. I'm really liking it a lot so I think I might be moving on with my JP15 since they fill a similar niche.
> 
> I'm not loving the fishman fluence classics in there tbh so I'll probably be trying to find some second hand BKP or something, not sure what yet.



Dude I'm not even kidding when I say I specced out an H/08R to save up for next was literally the same aesthetic specs as your Tiddie (seafoam w/ lite richlite).


----------



## getowned7474

Flynn Edwards said:


> Lovely guitar, man! I'm in awe of that colour. If I ever get a H/06, I'd either want it in Seafoam or shell pink.
> 
> I've noticed that the light Richlite boards look a bit different on camera than Maple fretboards. Is it noticeable in person?
> 
> Just a follow-up to your statement about the Fishmans, does anyone have any experience with the Fishman Abasis compared to passive pickups. I watched the demo by Tosin, and they sound good to me, but I want to absolutely confirm that there's nothing better out there before I put my order down.
> I was looking at the BKP juggernauts at one point and Jay suggested the Black Heaven M7 combo, any opinions?


Gotta love shell pink, I have a Warmoth tele I put together in shell pink that I love. 

The richilite doesn't look exactly like maple but it looks cool in its own way. I've seen some variance in the color online, some are more pale tan and some are a little more vintage tinted yellow like this one. What's cool is it has some variance in the color within the board that males it looks a bit like Birdseye maple at a glance. And then it feels like ebony but even smoother since there is no wood grain. I'm a big fan to be honest.

I had an Abasi Larada with Tosin's fishmans in it. It was kind of startling because no matter what sort of amp model and effects I played through it sounded like Tosin's tone lol. It was fun but I prefer passive still. It definitely has a big midrangey wall of sound on the bridge pickup, and a fairly even sounding neck pickup. And then the split coil sounds are that super hi-fi almost unnatural sound you hear on animals as leaders songs it's kinda cool if you like it.



robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> Dude I'm not even kidding when I say I specced out an H/08R to save up for next was literally the same aesthetic specs as your Tiddie (seafoam w/ lite richlite).


Lol, I used to have an 8 string multiscale Kiesel Vader in the same color combo. I needed something to replace the color eventually and here we are. I feel like people like us into these pastel colors are obsessed with them so makes sense lol. I have a sonic blue guitar, seafoam green Shell pink, and a lavender Aristides on order.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> They buy and sell. Dude probably got maybe 50% of what they're worth (based off my experience selling shit to mgr). That particular CO mgr always has tons of high end modern brands coming through it.



If it's who I think it is, I believe they're an employee/manager at that particular store.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

Sorry for asking so many questions haha.

To anyone with H/0 guitars, what's the tuning range?

Like, could I go from drop Ab to E standard with a low F#, or would I be better off getting an 070s for that?


----------



## Flynn Edwards

Flynn Edwards said:


> Sorry for asking so many questions haha.
> 
> To anyone with H/0 guitars, what's the tuning range?
> 
> Like, could I go from drop Ab to E standard with a low F#, or would I be better off getting an 070s for that?


I take this question back hahaha. Just realised how silly it is. Theres no way that Im going to be able to pull the low string as tight as an F# when I change the string, so it will be able to reach it no problem.


----------



## Jonathan20022

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's who I think it is, I believe they're an employee/manager at that particular store.



I hit up the shop to talk about what they had, it was a guy out of state who brought it all in and sold it all off. Kind of nuts, but everything is apparently completely unplayed the guy was a collector and not a guitarist and considered it basically wall art. Bold to spend like 80k on gear and lost 60 - 70% of the money reselling to a shop 

I nabbed one of the guitars as well 



Flynn Edwards said:


> I take this question back hahaha. Just realised how silly it is. Theres no way that Im going to be able to pull the low string as tight as an F# when I change the string, so it will be able to reach it no problem.



I don't think I understand, do you mean will the 27" hold up as if you tuned to F# Standard like an 8 string without the high string on a 7?


----------



## Flynn Edwards

It wasnt a question about scale length, I'm sure it'd be fine. I was asking if the tuners could physically go from F# to G# without bottoming out, but I had a think about it, and they would have to in order for someone to be able to tune up to B standard.


*I'd tune it F#, E, A D, G B, E so I'm getting rid of the low B


----------



## Jonathan20022

Flynn Edwards said:


> It wasnt a question about scale length, I'm sure it'd be fine. I was asking if the tuners could physically go from F# to G# without bottoming out, but I had a think about it, and they would have to in order for someone to be able to tune up to B standard.
> 
> 
> *I'd tune it F#, E, A D, G B, E so I'm getting rid of the low B



Hmm, not that it would help much but my 070's low B tuner isn't any larger than the others. Single Hipshot tuners are pretty cheap though, could always grab one and swap it out if they sell one with a large string entrance and just swap it out if you want to tune differently enough to change gauges.


----------



## Hollowway

@Jonathan20022 which one did you get (from Music Go Round)?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Hollowway said:


> @Jonathan20022 which one did you get (from Music Go Round)?


The Vik 6, too good of a price not to honestly.

After my Mayo Core with 26.5" order got cancelled I've been looking for a carved top since and it fit the bill!


----------



## secretpizza

Another Abasi to Aristides pipeline guy here - sold my Abasi Master Series 8 last year and put in an order for an H/08r trem in January. Shipping out next Tuesday!


----------



## jephjacques

this is the way


----------



## cardinal

I played an 070: do all Aristides have fretboard edges that are like a right angle?

I have never once before cared at all about whether the edges of a fretboard are rolled or not, but wow this is a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## jephjacques

they are pretty sharp, yeah. Although I notice my 2021 070sr has softer fretboard edges than my 080r from a few years earlier.


----------



## getowned7474

I've only played and owned one Aristides, but the 060r that I just bought has noticeably rolled/beveled fretboard edges. It was made in 2020 I believe.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

> Another Abasi to Aristides pipeline guy here - sold my Abasi Master Series 8 last year and put in an order for an H/08r trem in January. Shipping out next Tuesday!


I love this colour! Great choice


----------



## Velokki

cardinal said:


> I played an 070: do all Aristides have fretboard edges that are like a right angle?
> 
> I have never once before cared at all about whether the edges of a fretboard are rolled or not, but wow this is a bit uncomfortable.


This has been modified / remedied. My 2019 has a sharp edge. Somewhere after that, most likely in early 2020 they started to round off the edges of the board. So new ones will be comfy.


----------



## jyym

Can you cut the backplate to allow access to the trem hardware? I see holes for sure claw/usb charging but no larger rectangles… does it make the structure unstable?


----------



## jephjacques

Nah it's a thick chunk of plastic, you could cut out a big chunk and it wouldn't do any harm. Would probably look like shit unless you were really careful and used the proper tools though.


----------



## cardinal

Well I returned the 070 to Guitar Center (the GC listing has is misspelled as an "Aristedes"). It was not my thing, but just a heads up to the folks here that might want it. Nothing seemed wrong with it as far as I could tell.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Onto final assembly! The home stretch wait should be nothing in comparison but the next 4-8 weeks are going to be tough.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Also, double-post: I'm already mentally planning an H/08R build (yeah, yeah, arium addiction, etc.) and besides trying to come up with a color scheme I'm also toying around with the idea of adding the tremolo system to it. For those of you that have a trem on your Aristides, how stable is it? Is it easy to maintain? Does the sustain suffer from the floating bridge? My aim is really for flutters, vibrato, and great tuning stability with the occasional dive/abuse.

For context the only experience I have with trem systems are Fender Mex Strat and Floyd Rose on lower-end Ibanez, both being a pain in the ass to maintain. For this reason I've always been a hardtail guy but if I were to own a guitar with a trem again, it'd be Aristides/Hantug.


----------



## MetalDaze

You should ask if they will put a Sophia in it


----------



## CanserDYI

cardinal said:


> Well I returned the 070 to Guitar Center (the GC listing has is misspelled as an "Aristedes"). It was not my thing, but just a heads up to the folks here that might want it. Nothing seemed wrong with it as far as I could tell.


What were the contributing factors? Or just didn't bond?


----------



## cardinal

CanserDYI said:


> What were the contributing factors? Or just didn't bond?


The fretboard edges were really sharp and uncomfortable. I had to actually adjust the rod to put forward bow into it (the neck otherwise had zero relief; I usually set the neck pretty straight but it can't actually be straight!). It played well enough and nothing fretted out, but it was about the level of a MIJ Ibanez not a $3K+ guitar IMHO. It was a bit neck heavy, but nothing too bad. Ummmmm. It's ugly(?). 

I dunno. It was fine. I didn't think it was worth keeping at $3k or whatever the price was.


----------



## Alberto7

cardinal said:


> The fretboard edges were really sharp and uncomfortable. I had to actually adjust the rod to put forward bow into it (the neck otherwise had zero relief; I usually set the neck pretty straight but it can't actually be straight!). It played well enough and nothing fretted out, but it was about the level of a MIJ Ibanez not a $3K+ guitar IMHO. It was a bit neck heavy, but nothing too bad. Ummmmm. It's ugly(?).
> 
> I dunno. It was fine. I didn't think it was worth keeping at $3k or whatever the price was.


Is it that green marble 070 I see on GC's website with the Super Mario inlays? Cause if so, I can't fault you for returning it  that thing is wacky af. The listing says "Aristides" properly.


----------



## cardinal

Alberto7 said:


> Is it that green marble 070 I see on GC's website with the Super Mario inlays? Cause if so, I can't fault you for returning it  that thing is wacky af. The listing says "Aristides" properly.


Haha it was not that one (I briefly had a satin red one). If my youngest kid saw that one, I wouldn't have been able to return it. Wacky AF is the only correct description of that inlay.


----------



## Dudley

Just a few months more to go…


----------



## Jonathan20022

What is that finish called? Custom? Looks pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Dudley

Cheers! It’s Forest Green Metallic by Porsche. 

I was really worried about how it’d turn out, as I’m a super picky pain in the ass, but they totally nailed the original colour.


----------



## Hollowway

Man, that super Mario one is $3800 (plus tax). I think I’ll just buy a new one. It’s probably cheaper lol. GC used prices are crazy. But, I guess if people are buying, then….


----------



## Alberto7

Hollowway said:


> Man, that super Mario one is $3800 (plus tax). I think I’ll just buy a new one. It’s probably cheaper lol. GC used prices are crazy. But, I guess if people are buying, then….


Yeah, like it's clearly well done, but that inlay combined with that body color is just all kinds of cheesy and tacky for a guitar  it's a cool piece of nerdy retro gaming, but like it would completely take away the focus of whatever music I play with it.


----------



## jephjacques

oh wow that dark green is hot as shit


----------



## Flynn Edwards

I just ordered my first Aristides. I don't know how I'm going to last 6-9 months


----------



## Dudley

Flynn Edwards said:


> I just ordered my first Aristides. I don't know how I'm going to last 6-9 months


Nice! What specs are you going for?

The key is to obsess over and buy more gear in the meantime, or start planning out what build 2 will be


----------



## Flynn Edwards

Dudley said:


> Nice! What specs are you going for?
> 
> The key is to obsess over and buy more gear in the meantime, or start planning out what build 2 will be


Sounds like a good idea! 
Really simple spec sheet, but exactly what I wanted


----------



## st2012

Dudley said:


> Just a few months more to go…


Jesus fuck, that looks great!


----------



## getowned7474

Got some bare knuckle Silo's installed to replace the Fishman classics that were in the 060r I just got. I didn't want to buy new pots or put the Fishman rechargeable system to waste so I built a little buffer circuit as well and stuck it in there.

Sounds really great, I definitely would advice people look towards mid/upper mid forward pickups in Aristides. Mine at least has a lot of bass and low mids and a fairly bright attack as well so I find emphasizing the upper mids helps it sound more natural.


----------



## tian

Had never heard of this band and their album just dropped this part Friday but the guitarist in 'standards' uses this dope neck pickup-only T/0


----------



## CanserDYI

I 


tian said:


> Had never heard of this band and their album just dropped this part Friday but the guitarist in 'standards' uses this dope neck pickup-only T/0
> 
> View attachment 111470


dig his stuff man, kinda simple math rock meets the "neo soul" Instagram kinda vibe.


----------



## narad

Guys, stop getting dopey inlays on the guitars you sell within 2 years of owning them:






Would have loooooved to get this one had it just a blank board:









Aristides 060s Dutch Orange Carbon Custom guitar With Case (A23001862) | eBay


This guitar is in near mint condition with little to no signs of wear. It will include the Mono M80 series ash colored guitar sleeve. It has been tested and is fully functioning.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Guys, stop getting dopey inlays on the guitars you sell within 2 years of owning them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have loooooved to get this one had it just a blank board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristides 060s Dutch Orange Carbon Custom guitar With Case (A23001862) | eBay
> 
> 
> This guitar is in near mint condition with little to no signs of wear. It will include the Mono M80 series ash colored guitar sleeve. It has been tested and is fully functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com











Guitar & Bass Guitar Designs


guitar, neck graphics, bass, neckillusions, fingerboard graphics, guitar graphics,bass graphics,guitar inlays




neckillusions.com





They'll custom make the stickers.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Guitar & Bass Guitar Designs
> 
> 
> guitar, neck graphics, bass, neckillusions, fingerboard graphics, guitar graphics,bass graphics,guitar inlays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neckillusions.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll custom make the stickers.



Interesting solution but I don't really trust it.


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> Guys, stop getting dopey inlays on the guitars you sell within 2 years of owning them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have loooooved to get this one had it just a blank board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristides 060s Dutch Orange Carbon Custom guitar With Case (A23001862) | eBay
> 
> 
> This guitar is in near mint condition with little to no signs of wear. It will include the Mono M80 series ash colored guitar sleeve. It has been tested and is fully functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Ironically, this isn’t necessarily any MORE of a dealbreaker than their standard 12th fret inlay.


----------



## Guamskyy

How would you guys say the contour bridge compares to say a gotoh 510? Really a big fan of the 510 but never tried the contour


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Guamskyy said:


> How would you guys say the contour bridge compares to say a gotoh 510? Really a big fan of the 510 but never tried the contour



I see no reason to go for a Hipshot over a 510, objectively.


----------



## Velokki

narad said:


> Guys, stop getting dopey inlays on the guitars you sell within 2 years of owning them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have loooooved to get this one had it just a blank board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristides 060s Dutch Orange Carbon Custom guitar With Case (A23001862) | eBay
> 
> 
> This guitar is in near mint condition with little to no signs of wear. It will include the Mono M80 series ash colored guitar sleeve. It has been tested and is fully functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Yeah that cannabis leaf on the 1st fret is especially cringy and looks detached =D The dutch silhouette alone would've been kinda okay...

...well ok, the whole inlay is kinda whack. A blank board with just 2mm luminlay offset dots would've been perfect.



Guamskyy said:


> How would you guys say the contour bridge compares to say a gotoh 510? Really a big fan of the 510 but never tried the contour



Well, I have the Hipshot US Contour on my 060. It's good, but I love the Gotoh 510 more on my Ibanez AZ. Very different guitars though, so that might or might not affect my opinion. The 510 is more Floyd-like feel-wise, whereas the Contour feels a bit more vintagey, if you will? I dunno. Both good, but you'd just have to try one for your preference.

But my 060 doesn't really stay in tune, using the tremolo sends it off tune quite easily. That's why I just opted for a normal Floyd on my next 060.


----------



## Heretick

narad said:


> Interesting solution but I don't really trust it.


So I'm pretty good to my guitars in general and don't really play super hard (physically), but I've had two of these on guitars for about two years now, and they've held up REALLY well. No signs of trying to peel up AT ALL and absolutely no wear on the graphics. One of them is my main/favorite guitar, too, so it's seen a lot of playtime.

No idea if it has any effect on the wood underneath/ leaves any residue. It's not supposed to, and supposedly they're designed to be able to be taken off and put back on up to, like, three times I think? The other guitar I have it on is one I'm looking to sell soon and I plan on taking the stickers off and potentially transferring them to another guitar, so I'll see how that goes within the next few weeks or so.

They are, at the very least, LEAGUES above the Jockomo fret sticker stuff in my experience.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Interesting solution but I don't really trust it.



I kind of agree. They’re still just stickers at the end of the day. 

I’m not sure what I’m going to do with my S8, but if I keep it or at least use the neck for another idea, I’ll probably try some of these to see how they work.


----------



## StevenC

Aristides will do something nutty and tasteless like this but a blank fretboard is too much for them?

Though I guess it just matches their standard nutty and tasteless inlays.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Aristides will do something nutty and tasteless like this but a blank fretboard is too much for them?
> 
> Though I guess it just matches their standard nutty and tasteless inlays.



It's just the demographics. No one asks for a blank board when you can have have a dick fish.


----------



## jwade

Wait, you * can't* order with a blank FB??


----------



## Kyle Jordan

jwade said:


> Wait, you * can't* order with a blank FB??



It’s a recent change if so. Plenty of blank boards on their Instagram.


----------



## SpaceDock

You can get the inlays black so they will match the board. That’s about as close to blank as it gets for standard orders.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

SpaceDock said:


> You can get the inlays black so they will match the board. That’s about as close to blank as it gets for standard orders.


You can order a blank board. It's an option on the website, I think


----------



## Dudley

SpaceDock said:


> You can get the inlays black so they will match the board. That’s about as close to blank as it gets for standard orders.


You can get a totally black board on anything other than the fanned fret models, which must have the first fret logo, but that can be made black to hide it.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Any H/0 trem users have experience with the Shaw Claw is it a worthwhile addition? From what I can tell it makes leveling out the bridge easier/more accessible anything I've missed?


----------



## SpaceDock

Dudley said:


> You can get a totally black board on anything other than the fanned fret models, which must have the first fret logo, but that can be made black to hide it.


That is what I was thinking! I did that on my H/0 order.


----------



## Agalloch

narad said:


> It's just the demographics. No one asks for a blank board when you can have have a dick fish.



Custom Aristides inlays and probably 80% of Kiesel builds represent irrefutable evidence that the vast majority of "modern" guitarists have abysmal taste. And those people deserve to take a beating on the resale value of their guitars. HAVE SOME CLASS, DAMMIT.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Kyle Jordan said:


> It’s a recent change if so. Plenty of blank boards on their Instagram.



Last time I contested it, I was told all the headless guitars are have the A logo on fret 1 prerouted.



Ben Pinkus said:


> Any H/0 trem users have experience with the Shaw Claw is it a worthwhile addition? From what I can tell it makes leveling out the bridge easier/more accessible anything I've missed?



The Sure Claw is the best thing to happen to trem'd guitars in a long time, fuck unscrewing 8 screws to make adjustments/change tunings. 

The only time I'd tell you not to get it is if you plan on tuning mega low/thick strings. You can only load it with 3 springs at any time, and do the V formation for the outer ones. I had to get the red heavy springs for my 070 to hold proper tension in Drop G/F#.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ Good to know. 
I asked for a tremelno to be installed in mine, so checking atm whether the claw works with that or not. 
Planning on keeping it in Drop A initially, but may put it down to Drop F# in the future (or order another  )


----------



## c7spheres

Jonathan20022 said:


> Last time I contested it, I was told all the headless guitars are have the A logo on fret 1 prerouted.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sure Claw is the best thing to happen to trem'd guitars in a long time, fuck unscrewing 8 screws to make adjustments/change tunings.
> 
> The only time I'd tell you not to get it is if you plan on tuning mega low/thick strings. You can only load it with 3 springs at any time, and do the V formation for the outer ones. I had to get the red heavy springs for my 070 to hold proper tension in Drop G/F#.


I wonder how good a job the AxLabs one does. It fits 5 springs. Expensive though.


----------



## Jonathan20022

c7spheres said:


> I wonder how good a job the AxLabs one does. It fits 5 springs. Expensive though.



I saw it in my research, they serve different needs.

The AxLabs' only purpose is to secure the claw to the body of your guitar. It kills the motion of the trem claw. You adjust your claw as you normally do, it "should" improve resonance since your contact points aren't just the screws into the trem cavity walls but the entire claw is fixed and touching the guitar. 

It doesn't allow you to adjust on the fly like the Sure Claw does, I'd argue it's kind of pointless. It's a solid and thick piece of nickel, but at $60+ it's really limited for what it is. The Sure Claw is pretty thick piece of steel as well and drills into the body as well, so it definitely gets similar contact benefits. I install the Sure Claw to adjust on the fly, Standard to Drop is feasible with fine tuners + some allen key turns of the claw and back without much issue.

Heavy springs also fixed the lump sum of my issues, I haven't tried it but if you did B Standard on an 060 with 13 - 59 gauge strings you might meet the limits of the claw tension wise. But I'd have to test to verify, the standard springs work fine from E Standard - D Standard the 070 absolutely needed the heavy springs though.


----------



## StevenC

Agalloch said:


> Custom Aristides inlays and probably 80% of Kiesel builds represent irrefutable evidence that the vast majority of "modern" guitarists have abysmal taste. And those people deserve to take a beating on the resale value of their guitars. HAVE SOME CLASS, DAMMIT.


The existence of Skervesen alone proves this.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

StevenC said:


> The existence of Skervesen alone proves this.


What's wrong with skervesen? There are so many clean, beautiful skervesens online


----------



## StevenC

Flynn Edwards said:


> What's wrong with skervesen? There are so many clean, beautiful skervesens online


[citation needed]


----------



## xzacx

StevenC said:


> [citation needed]


You're not into the "take something popular and make it goofier" design ethos?


----------



## Musiscience

tian said:


> Had never heard of this band and their album just dropped this part Friday but the guitarist in 'standards' uses this dope neck pickup-only T/0
> 
> View attachment 111470


This guitar is literally the antithesis to the single bridge high output humbucker no controls metal machine we often around these parts.

Not for me but it looks cool.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

StevenC said:


> [citation needed]





https://skervesen.eu/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/XXII-variant-scaled.jpg



Check that out. I don't necessarily have a problem with you disliking it, I'm just generally not someone that dislikes an entire business. Yes, skervesen makes some out there guitars, but they also make some cool, clean ones too


----------



## StevenC

Flynn Edwards said:


> https://skervesen.eu/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/XXII-variant-scaled.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Check that out. I don't necessarily have a problem with you disliking it, I'm just generally not someone that dislikes an entire business. Yes, skervesen makes some out there guitars, but they also make some cool, clean ones too


Ummmm, that's quite hideous. Objectively.


----------



## narad

Faux binding with burl tops shouldn't be a thing, those pickup covers are gross, and the control layout is silly. Even cropping out the headstock couldn't save it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Flynn Edwards said:


> https://skervesen.eu/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/XXII-variant-scaled.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Check that out. I don't necessarily have a problem with you disliking it, I'm just generally not someone that dislikes an entire business. Yes, skervesen makes some out there guitars, but they also make some cool, clean ones too



I just can't see how someone can look at that and think "clean."

It's just so many wonky ideas. It's not some weird burst, but the more you look at it the more you see. 

The pickups, burl, masking, it just seems so...it's hard to really express, but I can't help but feel that's an over the top ugly guitar. I guess "tasteless" is the closest I can get. 

If you dig it, power to you. It just shows how vastly different tastes can be. I'm sure you'd think my guitars are ugly, and that's cool too.


----------



## Velokki

Skervesens are f'in beautiful! If you spec them right. There are many hideous builds though, too. I would say that Skervesen just do what the customer asks for, and even the customer might not realize they should've chosen this or this option.

Here are some of my favorites. The first one, 8 string Raptor, was specced by me:


----------



## Flynn Edwards

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just can't see how someone can look at that and think "clean."
> 
> It's just so many wonky ideas. It's not some weird burst, but the more you look at it the more you see.
> 
> The pickups, burl, masking, it just seems so...it's hard to really express, but I can't help but feel that's an over the top ugly guitar. I guess "tasteless" is the closest I can get.
> 
> If you dig it, power to you. It just shows how vastly different tastes can be. I'm sure you'd think my guitars are ugly, and that's cool too.


I actually love all of your guitars that I've seen, from memory. I tend not to 'dislike' guitars anymore, I just appreciate things for their functionality. I guess I just get used to certain things the more I see it. However, I do acknowledge that many people have vastly different guitar tastes, and that's what makes conversing with others interesting!


----------



## StevenC

Do you guys want a Majesty to help you dig that hole?


----------



## Velokki

StevenC said:


> Do you guys want a Majesty to help you dig that hole?


He did a funny...

But in all seriousness - do you seriously think that the 3 guitars I posted are not nice?

If you're looking for minimalism and classiness, you won't find that with Skervesen (although some of their Mirages do check those boxes, too).

But looking for the 2014-2018 idea of "modern", being a bit blingy and flashy with exotic tops? That Skervesen can do really well. Not always but there are many, many cool Skervies out there.


----------



## narad

Those are certainly some of the guitars I've ever seen


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Velokki said:


> He did a funny...
> 
> But in all seriousness - do you seriously think that the 3 guitars I posted are not nice?
> 
> If you're looking for minimalism and classiness, you won't find that with Skervesen (although some of their Mirages do check those boxes, too).
> 
> But looking for the 2014-2018 idea of "modern", being a bit blingy and flashy with exotic tops? That Skervesen can do really well. Not always but there are many, many cool Skervies out there.



Middle one is alright. 

The other two...eh. Not my thing. They don't exude a sort of class or "boutique-ness." I don't look at them and get the same kind of feeling I do when I see other "high end" instruments. 

But I'm old. These aren't for me. 

Like when I see these I think "wow, that is _nice_":







There is something to be said about grounding a design and not going whacky with everything always. 

The gaudy (to me) Skervesens remind me of Rings of Saturn or Berried Alive, it's just always turned up to 11 with no room to breathe.


----------



## StevenC

Velokki said:


> He did a funny...
> 
> But in all seriousness - do you seriously think that the 3 guitars I posted are not nice?
> 
> If you're looking for minimalism and classiness, you won't find that with Skervesen (although some of their Mirages do check those boxes, too).
> 
> But looking for the 2014-2018 idea of "modern", being a bit blingy and flashy with exotic tops? That Skervesen can do really well. Not always but there are many, many cool Skervies out there.


Yeah those are hideous, sorry. The middle is ok but it's a melted Strandberg, isn't it? The other two are awful tops, awful finishes, plus gold hardware, faux binding, and a really bad take on a blackmachine shape. What's to like? The one Flynn posted is ziricote on burl on limba on etched BKPs; it just screams specced by forum fads.

Minimalism, class and taste can be mutually exclusive. Like Nolly's blackmachine has a burl top and ziricote board, but doesn't look like crap.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

StevenC said:


> Yeah those are hideous, sorry. The middle is ok but it's a melted Strandberg, isn't it? The other two are awful tops, awful finishes, plus gold hardware, faux binding, and a really bad take on a blackmachine shape. What's to like? The one Flynn posted is ziricote on burl on limba on etched BKPs; it just screams specced by forum fads.
> 
> Minimalism, class and taste can be mutually exclusive. Like Nolly's blackmachine has a burl top and ziricote board, but doesn't look like crap.


I mean, that's what I love about raw Aristides guitars. They're so clean and minimalistic. I deliberately ordered my H/07R to be the epitome of that (bar the 12th fret inlay, because I like it).


----------



## StevenC

Flynn Edwards said:


> I mean, that's what I love about raw Aristides guitars. They're so clean and minimalistic. I deliberately ordered my H/07R to be the epitome of that (bar the 12th fret inlay, because I like it).


I have said before an H/08R with whammy bar is my ideal guitar. Except it's very very ugly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> I have said before an H/08R with whammy bar is my ideal guitar. Except it's very very ugly.



The only thing I don't dig on Aristides is the speed holes. Everything else is pretty solid, a little amorphous, but solid. The right finish and it's all good. 

I was actually heavily considering a build until a tried a couple. Absolutely great guitars, but I didn't jive with them.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 111987



I have never been able to put my finger on exactly what it is, but there is something that just looks "right" about the Angel body shape. 

Tom channeled something special when he cooked it up.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

StevenC said:


> I have said before an H/08R with whammy bar is my ideal guitar. Except it's very very ugly.



But how realistic is the functionality of the H/08 trem? I can imagine it not being able to flutter or hold tunings particularly well (as well as being a pain to maintain) but then again I haven't even tried the dang thing so this is just speculation on my part.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah most Skervs to me are Kiesels just exploded with options. I love fancy woods and tops, but when every part of the guitar has so much bling and fanciness, it takes away from each "feature". Like if I do fancy neck wood, I do a subdued body so it doesn't distract. Fancy top? Make it a nat back and neck. gold hardware? Black the rest out. 

That's not saying I don't occasionally see one that I dig, but a lot of them are just hyper Kiesels. Too many options makes a shark with lasers and muscle arms and rocket launchers.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> I have never been able to put my finger on exactly what it is, but there is something that just looks "right" about the Angel body shape.
> 
> Tom channeled something special when he cooked it up.



I don't really agree but this one does it for me:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> But how realistic is the functionality of the H/08 trem? I can imagine it not being able to flutter or hold tunings particularly well (as well as being a pain to maintain) but then again I haven't even tried the dang thing so this is just speculation on my part.



I have 8s with Floyds, and it functions pretty much identical to similar 6s and 7s. I don't know about the Hantug specifically, but I don't see anything in particular that makes me think it won't function like any other trem. 

The size and distribution of tuners likely makes up for the lower weight of the titanium, and getting springs in various strengths should make balancing it fairly straightforward. 

When folks say they're worried about a trem like this "staying in tune" or being "difficult to maintain" I can't help but think they might not be as keen at working on trems in general. No judgment, that's just the impression that I get. Floating trems definitely aren't for everyone. 

But from a practical standpoint, this is just a Floyd with an extra string and the tuners moved over a little. It's not any more complicated than a 30 year old Universe.


----------



## jyym

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> But how realistic is the functionality of the H/08 trem? I can imagine it not being able to flutter or hold tunings particularly well (as well as being a pain to maintain) but then again I haven't even tried the dang thing so this is just speculation on my part.


you will not get a Floyd level of flutter from a headless trem. You can try strandberg 7 and 6 string trems to get a feel for it if you can’t get to an h/0.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jyym said:


> you will not get a Floyd level of flutter from a headless trem. You can try strandberg 7 and 6 string trems to get a feel for it if you can’t get to an h/0.



Apples and oranges. The Strandberg trems are bearing based like the Ibanez ZR, which will always flutter less, the Aristides/Hantug is knife edge. The Strandberg units are also pretty junky from the factory, needing rebuilds and lubes out of the box. 

The Hipshot headless trem would be much closer, but it's clunky as Hell, so also doesn't flutter great.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wouldn't a Floyd already work for a headless guitar? What is stopping that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> Wouldn't a Floyd already work for a headless guitar? What is stopping that?



Tuning.


----------



## CanserDYI

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tuning.


That there will do it. I guess I morely mean it wouldn't/shouldnt be that hard for them to fashion one up, think there is no market for it?


----------



## jyym

MaxOfMetal said:


> Apples and oranges. The Strandberg trems are bearing based like the Ibanez ZR, which will always flutter less, the Aristides/Hantug is knife edge. The Strandberg units are also pretty junky from the factory, needing rebuilds and lubes out of the box.
> 
> The Hipshot headless trem would be much closer, but it's clunky as Hell, so also doesn't flutter great.


i find my h/06 trem flutters the same or perhaps slightly worse than strandbergs system.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> That there will do it. I guess I morely mean it wouldn't/shouldnt be that hard for them to fashion one up, think there is no market for it?



Headless stuff is still really niche, and Floyd doesn't really do much in the way of innovation anymore.


----------



## StevenC

Bring back the Floyd Speedloader!


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Apples and oranges. The Strandberg trems are bearing based like the Ibanez ZR, which will always flutter less, the Aristides/Hantug is knife edge. The Strandberg units are also pretty junky from the factory, needing rebuilds and lubes out of the box.
> 
> The Hipshot headless trem would be much closer, but it's clunky as Hell, so also doesn't flutter great.


The original Stranberg trems were indeed a bearing design, but I'm pretty sure the current ones are just fulcrums with a shroud to look like the old one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> The original Stranberg trems were indeed a bearing design, but I'm pretty sure the current ones are just fulcrums with a shroud to look like the old one.



When did they switch? Last time I owned a Strandberg it was like 2015.

EDIT: Looks like they switched around 2018.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> When did they switch? Last time I owned a Strandberg it was like 2015.


A few years ago, 2017 or before. You can tell a bearing version because it has two screw holes on the arches, whereas the newer ones only have one (I assume to adjust the stud height).

New single piece plate:














Old bearing:










I suppose it's just a return to the original design:






That concludes today's lesson on Steven knows too much about Strandberg and is sad they went the route they did.


----------



## cardinal

All this talk of the importance of aesthetics in an Aristides thread is wild.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

MaxOfMetal said:


> When folks say they're worried about a trem like this "staying in tune" or being "difficult to maintain" I can't help but think they might not be as keen at working on trems in general. No judgment, that's just the impression that I get. Floating trems definitely aren't for everyone.


You are absolutely 100% correct, though my experience with trems in general were on low-to-mid-range guitars like Ibanez and (eek) Mex Strats. I loved them in theory but I don't believe I knew enough about them at the time to be able to maintain them so I just stuck to hardtail bridges since for simplicity's sake. I'm planning an H/08R build and I feel like an Aristides/Hantug trem would serve as a good reintroduction to floating trems (though my work seems to be cut out for me as far as research goes).


----------



## Hollowway

Huh, I didn’t realize strandbergs used to have bearing style bridges. @StevenC do people generally prefer those over knife edge bridges? I thought knife edges were the gold standard, at this point.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> Huh, I didn’t realize strandbergs used to have bearing style bridges. @StevenC do people generally prefer those over knife edge bridges? I thought knife edges were the gold standard, at this point.


I've no idea to be honest. I only ever got to play one on the original Masvidal guitar in like 2013. I believe the reasoning behind them is that they don't wear as much as a knife edge does, but the trade off being that you lose the characteristic flutter of a knife edge. 

I don't think the current acreage strandberg buyer would know the difference really.


----------



## spudmunkey

W...wat?


----------



## getowned7474

spudmunkey said:


> W...wat?
> 
> View attachment 112021


I saw that one on Instagram I think. If I remember correctly it was an employee built with several one off options it looks like. Digging the f hole a lot, I have one on my shell pink tele too.


----------



## Jake

Rejoining the Aristides club in the next week or so. I have a particularly obnoxious 070S coming in on a trade. Lets just say it's....bright


----------



## odibrom

Jake said:


> Rejoining the Aristides club in the next week or so. I have a particularly obnoxious 070S coming in on a trade. Lets just say it's....bright



... don't forget to share some pics when it arrives...


----------



## pahulkster

I keep thinking I'm in the wrong thread


----------



## Jake

odibrom said:


> ... don't forget to share some pics when it arrives...


There will be a full NGD!


----------



## cowboystring

I've never played an Aristides, but I've heard great things about them. I would love to have one


----------



## jyym

pahulkster said:


> I keep thinking I'm in the wrong thread


Which thread do you think you’re in?


----------



## Jake

New one is here: 




NGD is posted in the seven string forum!


----------



## Alberto7

Jake said:


> New one is here:
> View attachment 112226
> 
> 
> 
> NGD is posted in the seven string forum!


Damn, obnoxious indeed!  it's got its charm though, I certainly wouldn't mind owning it  happy NGD!


----------



## Musiscience

spudmunkey said:


> W...wat?
> 
> View attachment 112021


Is this just a sticker, or have they developed molds to make semi-hollows?


----------



## odibrom

Musiscience said:


> Is this just a sticker, or have they developed molds to make semi-hollows?


Their guitars are actually hollow in that area of the body, so it's probably a cut out...?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Musiscience said:


> Is this just a sticker, or have they developed molds to make semi-hollows?



Actual F hole, not sure how they do it honestly.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Musiscience said:


> Is this just a sticker, or have they developed molds to make semi-hollows?


It is quite legitimately just a hole that goes to the electronics cavity and the inside of the cavity cover is painted so that you don't just see through it as the raw models come with opaque cavity covers.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

FromTheMausoleum said:


> It is quite legitimately just a hole that goes to the electronics cavity and the inside of the cavity cover is painted so that you don't just see through it as the raw models come with opaque cavity covers.


Don't raw models have transparent and painted have opaque?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Flynn Edwards said:


> Don't raw models have transparent and painted have opaque?


I meant that the raw has translucent covers as they're textured but slightly see through. Whoops.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I meant that the raw has translucent covers as they're textured but slightly see through. Whoops.


Ahhh, that makes more sense. Yeah, that's definitely a possibility


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Hi fellow Aristides owners. I need some help. 

Ever since I've received my H/08 not long ago, it's been a total nightmare dealing with the tuning issues. I've been corresponding with the Aristides team to get help, but the tips they've given me are pretty much the same general Floyd-Rose tremolo tuning tips I already know and have used (block the tremolo bridge, tune the strings, adjust the spring in the back--in my case, I have a SureClaw installed, then rinse and repeat). 

I've now spent an accumulated few hours trying to get it in tune (I'd say about 5 hours total now), and it's been extremely frustrating. I'm no beginner--I've been playing since the late 80's and I've owned about two dozen guitars and basses, including other Floyd-Rose styled tremolo systems like Strandberg, Schecter, and Line 6. None of them have ever been this impossible to get in tune. 

The problem is, after spending all those hours and finally getting all 8 strings in tune, as soon as I tested the tuning by doing a simple pull and push on the whammy bar, all 8 strings instantly got thrown out of tune, in different directions (some sharp, some flat), as far as an entire half-step in pitch. 

This is NOT supposed to happen. 

I'm now at my wit's end and I have no idea what more I can do. Is my H/08 defective? Why is this happening?

And one more thing--why the hell can't I get the tremolo bar tightened firmly? (I don't like loose tremolo arms that swing all over the place. I like them to stay put.) When I tighten the tiny screw, it will stay put for a bit, but will eventually become totally loose again. When I took the arm out, I can see the white plastic sleeve at the base of the inserted end had cracked in a few places, as well as a little piece had broken off. I assume it's from the force exerted by the tiny screw. I did not over-tighten the screw--I only tightened it just enough for the arm to stay put and not swing loosely. So is the plastic sleeve simply made of a material that's too fragile? What else can I do?


----------



## jyym

LunatiqueRob said:


> Hi fellow Aristides owners. I need some help.
> 
> Ever since I've received my H/08 not long ago, it's been a total nightmare dealing with the tuning issues. I've been corresponding with the Aristides team to get help, but the tips they've given me are pretty much the same general Floyd-Rose tremolo tuning tips I already know and have used (block the tremolo bridge, tune the strings, adjust the spring in the back--in my case, I have a SureClaw installed, then rinse and repeat).
> 
> I've now spent an accumulated few hours trying to get it in tune (I'd say about 5 hours total now), and it's been extremely frustrating. I'm no beginner--I've been playing since the late 80's and I've owned about two dozen guitars and basses, including other Floyd-Rose styled tremolo systems like Strandberg, Schecter, and Line 6. None of them have ever been this impossible to get in tune.
> 
> The problem is, after spending all those hours and finally getting all 8 strings in tune, as soon as I tested the tuning by doing a simple pull and push on the whammy bar, all 8 strings instantly got thrown out of tune, in different directions (some sharp, some flat), as far as an entire half-step in pitch.
> 
> This is NOT supposed to happen.
> 
> I'm now at my wit's end and I have no idea what more I can do. Is my H/08 defective? Why is this happening?
> 
> And one more thing--why the hell can't I get the tremolo bar tightened firmly? (I don't like loose tremolo arms that swing all over the place. I like them to stay put.) When I tighten the tiny screw, it will stay put for a bit, but will eventually become totally loose again. When I took the arm out, I can see the white plastic sleeve at the base of the inserted end had cracked in a few places, as well as a little piece had broken off. I assume it's from the force exerted by the tiny screw. I did not over-tighten the screw--I only tightened it just enough for the arm to stay put and not swing loosely. So is the plastic sleeve simply made of a material that's too fragile? What else can I do?


the whole screw on the trem is some arcane knowledge type shit... really wish there were clear instructions.

See my previous posts: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/aristides-guitars.330443/post-5412805 and https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/aristides-guitars.330443/post-5411462

I think the key is to screw the trem arm in until its VERY tight (like, cannot go any more at all), back off one full turn, THEN adjust the tiny screw... If you push the arm in, then start tightening the screw and are like "uh... this isn't working at all" you've (like me) probably already damaged the bushing, and possibly stripped the screw hole.


----------



## jyym

LunatiqueRob said:


> The problem is, after spending all those hours and finally getting all 8 strings in tune, as soon as I tested the tuning by doing a simple pull and push on the whammy bar, all 8 strings instantly got thrown out of tune, in different directions (some sharp, some flat), as far as an entire half-step in pitch.


And for me, I found I needed three rounds of the Stretcha after receiving my h/06 before I could get tuning stability. This was with the strings that came on the guitar already. I don't think they do a Stretcha stretch at the factory.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

jyym said:


> the whole screw on the trem is some arcane knowledge type shit... really wish there were clear instructions.
> 
> See my previous posts: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/aristides-guitars.330443/post-5412805 and https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/aristides-guitars.330443/post-5411462
> 
> I think the key is to screw the trem arm in until its VERY tight (like, cannot go any more at all), back off one full turn, THEN adjust the tiny screw... If you push the arm in, then start tightening the screw and are like "uh... this isn't working at all" you've (like me) probably already damaged the bushing, and possibly stripped the screw hole.


Thanks! That really helped. I didn't even notice there was threading INSIDE the arm's inserted end. Usually the threading is on the outside. Now that I know I need to screw the arm in first (just like with my Strandbergs), it makes all the difference.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

jyym said:


> And for me, I found I needed three rounds of the Stretcha after receiving my h/06 before I could get tuning stability. This was with the strings that came on the guitar already. I don't think they do a Stretcha stretch at the factory.


I've had mine since July 8th, and I'm pretty sure I've stretched it enough since receiving it. 

This is the one time I have wished I didn't get a headless, because I have a blister on my index finger from the hours of tuning I had to do. With a normal tuning peg my fingers would have been fine. I never had this problem with my Strandbergs or even my cheap Eart W1.


----------



## jyym

LunatiqueRob said:


> I've had mine since July 8th, and I'm pretty sure I've stretched it enough since receiving it.


I stretched the shit out of strings the "usual" way, huge bends everywhere, but it wasn't until I used the Stretcha that the tuning finally settled down.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

jyym said:


> I stretched the shit out of strings the "usual" way, huge bends everywhere, but it wasn't until I used the Stretcha that the tuning finally settled down.


Is it noticeably better than just grabbing each string at various intervals and pulling up?


----------



## Velokki

That sounds super irritating!

Anyway, what I've noticed is that my Aristides guitars do fluctuate quite a bit in their tuning anyway. They're not "super stable" tuning wise. I find them moving around a lot more than for ex. my Custom 24 or ESP M2, i.e. standard guitars.


----------



## jyym

LunatiqueRob said:


> Is it noticeably better than just grabbing each string at various intervals and pulling up?


it is for me. Really lets you stretch the string at the nut and the bridge.


----------



## Guamskyy

I’m glad I’m not the only one who noticed…

I have noticed my 060r to be the least stable out of all my guitars, always being sharp coming back to it after however long of time. I’ve heard some people say they were told to let the guitar “warm up” for a couple mins by just playing it and getting your body heat to warm it up and then tune it and tbh that is just ridiculous 

Like I get it’s a different material and is gonna behave differently but geeeeeeez


----------



## Alberto7

GAS for H/0x instantly gone down.


----------



## jyym

I wonder if it’s just the bridge. @Guamskyy is yours a trem?


----------



## Jonathan20022

My old roommate got a trem'd H/07 and it didn't inspire feelings to make me want to order one.

And hardtail Aristides have that aspect of the tuning shifting a few cents sharp/flat. I usually only noticed if I was recording/looking at a tuner while tuning. 

That being said, any Aristides with a Trem immediately doesn't have this. I correct tuning for my Floyd guitars literally once every few months, and I abuse the trem quite a bit during play. Good thing I love trems/floyds


----------



## Dudley

Guamskyy said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one who noticed…
> 
> I have noticed my 060r to be the least stable out of all my guitars, always being sharp coming back to it after however long of time. I’ve heard some people say they were told to let the guitar “warm up” for a couple mins by just playing it and getting your body heat to warm it up and then tune it and tbh that is just ridiculous
> 
> Like I get it’s a different material and is gonna behave differently but geeeeeeez


I cringe every time I see this repeated in the Aristides fanboi groups.

'The perfect gigging guitar! Super stable tuning - just goes out of tune immediately and continuously for 5 minutes! After that you're golden.' Eek.

I'm currently having nightmares with my 070 staying in tune and it's a hardtail model, really pleased I don't have the hassle of a headless trem to contend with on top of that.


----------



## Guamskyy

jyym said:


> I wonder if it’s just the bridge. @Guamskyy is yours a trem?


No sir it’s the hardtail


----------



## Guamskyy

At first I thought it was improperly stretched strings or binding at the nut so I’d stretch tf out of the strings and also used nut sauce but it didn’t do anything


----------



## cardinal

not related to the tremolo problem but maybe to the tuning issues generally: I briefly played and attempted to set up an 070 and that was the touchiest neck I think I've ever dealt with. Minor changes to the truss rod yielded huge swings in relief and the relief seemed different each time I picked it up over the course of the day, and of course that was messing with the tuning. 

I chalked it up to the fact that it recently came out from baking in the back of a UPS truck all day; presumably they are better when the temperature reaches equilibrium.


----------



## xzacx

Jonathan20022 said:


> My old roommate got a trem'd H/07 and it didn't inspire feelings to make me want to order one.
> 
> And hardtail Aristides have that aspect of the tuning shifting a few cents sharp/flat. I usually only noticed if I was recording/looking at a tuner while tuning.
> 
> That being said, any Aristides with a Trem immediately doesn't have this. I correct tuning for my Floyd guitars literally once every few months, and I abuse the trem quite a bit during play. Good thing I love trems/floyds



In fairness, ANY guitar with a Floyd stays in tune considerably better than any hardtail, in my experience anyway, so I don't think it's necessarily just an Aristides thing.


----------



## jephjacques

I see the hype wave has crested


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jephjacques said:


> I see the hype wave has crested


more 060s for me then


----------



## CanserDYI

Ope. Nevermind.


----------



## jyym

Fwiw my tuning stability is great, but yea, did need a lot of string stretching. H/06 trem


----------



## jephjacques

KnightBrolaire said:


> more 060s for me then


hehehehe >


----------



## Hollowway

jephjacques said:


> I see the hype wave has crested


I was thinking the same thing. There needs to be something like the SSO Razor, which states that there is an inflection point, where leading up to it a brand can do no wrong, but upon reaching it, a brand is now the most useless piece of junk on the market. We just saw Fluences do it, as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> I was thinking the same thing. There needs to be something like the SSO Razor, which states that there is an inflection point, where leading up to it a brand can do no wrong, but upon reaching it, a brand is now the most useless piece of junk on the market. We just saw Fluences do it, as well.



It's not some weird forum related thing, it's just how it works. 

As a brand gets bigger and more and more "regular" folks get the product the larger the pool of experience, and that tends to bring a more mixed opinion of said product. The mystique fading is pretty natural.


----------



## Warzy

Ordered this beauty last year.
I've played dosen of guitars, but this is by far the best one I could lay my hands upon.


----------



## SpaceDock

Seems really bizarre that no one mentions tuning stability problems for years then a bunch all at once. Previously all I had ever seen was “haven’t tuned in two months!”


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SpaceDock said:


> Seems really bizarre that no one mentions tuning stability problems for years then a bunch all at once. Previously all I had ever seen was “haven’t tuned in two months!”



It's easy to say that when so many folks ditch them before that point. 

But seriously, when it rains, it pours. Like I said above, as a product proliferates you tend to get a more mixed outlook, and when one person makes a particular charge, it usually makes others join in. 

It's like the threads debating 42mm vs 43mm nuts or certain radius, etc. Most probably wouldn't notice unless they were specifically looking. 

That said, there are a lot of misconceptions about Aristides guitars, what they're made of and what that means as far as...well everything. 

But there are also a lot of folks who have no idea what they're doing with guitars in general, so usually taking stuff like this with a grain of salt is a good idea.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Never had any tuning stability problems with mine. Strings, setup, stretch, re-tune. Done.

The Aristides (060 raw, hipshot) is second place only to a Caparison with a 5 piece neck (bolt on) and two support rods.

The 060 is more stable than two ESPs Horizons (one TOM, one Floyd), better than an ESP M-II bolt-on, and better than an E-II eclipse. And better than my two Gibsons, obviously.


----------



## Jonathan20022

SpaceDock said:


> Seems really bizarre that no one mentions tuning stability problems for years then a bunch all at once. Previously all I had ever seen was “haven’t tuned in two months!”



Because it in practice is pretty much a non-issue, expansion with warmth and contraction with colder temps is a natural phenomenon is all materials.

Aluminum Necks (Gittler, Rick Toone, EGC, etc) suffer from this to a much larger degree, from even lights on stages throwing your neck out of whack. Nothing is exempt from a changing environment, namely so does wood although less so.

If a guitar is repeatably sharp/flat by 3 - 5 cents in unison and you strum your strings when you pick it up unless you have perfect pitch, or you're staring at a tuner, you're not going to notice it. That was the use case I mentioned, when I was actively recording I'd have to warm up the hardtails with a few minutes of play before they rested at [email protected] That's just my personal experience though, although I've fallen out of desire to order anything new from them I still have my main ones and play them nearly everytime I sit down to practice/play guitar.

You're still generally not "tuning" it, that's why the average joe or even the more perceptive player might catch it once in awhile and think nothing of it. I've always said their necks still do need a truss adjustment once in awhile, but the same way people wouldn't notice the tuning thing. Most people don't notice their action has increase or decreased from neck movements until something buzzes or feels way out of whack.

In my case when I run hairline action, if the neck nears being flat or achieves some backbow I'll immediately notice the notes choke out and make an adjustment.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> (...)
> 
> But there are also a lot of folks who have no idea what they're doing with guitars in general, so usually taking stuff like this with a grain of salt is a good idea.



The internet has liberated the publication of all non filtered "knowledge" coming from short attention span gurus... I only takes a know-it-all guy to post a bad review about a product he doesn't know shit about. Everyone and their mother can make a review of whatever and publish it wherever... a grain of salt may not be enough. Add some pepper, olive oil and let it sink for a while... then serve it with a bit of wine to help to swallow it...


----------



## JuhaMM

Just placed an order for a white H/08R, light fretboard, gold hardware, white pickups. Excited. At first I was going for an Abasi master 8 but reading about all the QC stuff and seeing how small and instantly sold out the drops are, honestly I didn’t want to go there.


----------



## Hollowway

JuhaMM said:


> Just placed an order for a white H/08R, light fretboard, gold hardware, white pickups. Excited. At first I was going for an Abasi master 8 but reading about all the QC stuff and seeing how small and instantly sold out the drops are, honestly I didn’t want to go there.


Trem?


----------



## Velokki

SpaceDock said:


> Seems really bizarre that no one mentions tuning stability problems for years then a bunch all at once. Previously all I had ever seen was “haven’t tuned in two months!”


I did in 2020!





Aristides Guitars


Anyone ever see a 7-string HSS Aristides? https://reverb.com/item/31152584-aristides-070-hss-2019-pearl-mint-gloss?show_sold=true




www.sevenstring.org





Also posted in an Aristides group. But yeah, there no one resonated with my opinion


----------



## JuhaMM

Hollowway said:


> Trem?


Fixed. Got the Abasis for pups.


----------



## SVMMONYR

I have the h080r with trem also. Played basically all day yesterday and today I picked it up and checked the tuning and it was still in tune.


----------



## Jujex

Does anyones know what the estimated cost of a custom inlay work is? Think a simple logo in Luminlay. No Sistine chapel stuff. Cheers


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Jujex said:


> Does anyones know what the estimated cost of a custom inlay work is? Think a simple logo in Luminlay. No Sistine chapel stuff. Cheers


Custom inlay starts at 590 Euro last I was told and Luminlay is fairly expensive as a material so I'd assume a bit more than that.


----------



## SVMMONYR

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Custom inlay starts at 590 Euro last I was told and Luminlay is fairly expensive as a material so I'd assume a bit more than that.


It really isnt expensive at all. I rember they quoted an upcharge of 400 Euros for basic standard dot fretboard luminlays which I thought was a bit steep when they cost around 30 bucks. I understand custom inlays cost much more but basic dots in luminlay for 400 euros I cant grasp. Also felt weird that they told me they couldnt do luminlay off set dots on the fretboard, just the standard.









Luminlay Top inlay material/1pc


These are square glow in the dark materials of Luminlay for top inlays. The size is 45mm*55mm, and the thickness is 2mm,(Please note that the thickness tolerance could be 1.8-2.5mm because of the special product process.) The back side is painted white for more glow. VB&VG series is designed to...




meisterworks.myshopify.com


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

[/QUOTE]


SVMMONYR said:


> I have the h080r with trem also. Played basically all day yesterday and today I picked it up and checked the tuning and it was still in tune.



My H/08R was in tune when I got it, that is after a 3-4 day journey from Amsterdam to Texas in middle of June! I never had any tuning issues w/ it at all. Yes, some truss rod adjustments needed from time to time but no big deal, I guess this makes me a fanboi!


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Just wanted to update on my situation. The guys at Aristides did a couple of Zoom meeting with me to help me set up my H/08. The first session ended up with the high E string (.010) breaking, and I ran out of string at that point (I had already broken another high E string during a previous set up attempt), so we couldn't continue. They sent me some additional strings, and then we scheduled the 2nd Zoom meeting, which finally got my H/08 setup to my tuning. It seems the trick is to try to use the trem block as much as possible, and making sure the bridge was pulling back hard enough on the trem block, and then once all strings are in tune, remove the trem block, then just use the D string's tuning to do a few turns on the SureClaw to get everything finally in tune. While the final result and the stability of the tuning of the tremolo system still isn't perfect (not as good as my Strandbergs), but at least it's playable now. The guys at Aristides really went above and beyond, and once again, proved their customer service is legendary.


----------



## getowned7474

I have been selling some of my guitars because I've been liking like my 0606R so much. Only 2 months into the wait on my H/07R and I just submitted my order form for a HSS 060! My HSS Ibanez AZ was really great but the neck had a bit too much shoulder for me and these Aristides are just so good so this will be it's replacement.

I got it in Rose Gold Chameleon with a black burst, light richlite, and black dots like this:







Differently than the above one I got chrome hardware and an HSS configuration with Bare Knuckle Irish Tours and VHII. Super hyped for this one.


----------



## Hollowway

I love that two tone look of a gold bridge with black hardware accents. I know people don’t like gold in general (me included) but on certain colors it looks killer. That’s a great look, @getowned7474 !


----------



## getowned7474

Hollowway said:


> I love that two tone look of a gold bridge with black hardware accents. I know people don’t like gold in general (me included) but on certain colors it looks killer. That’s a great look, @getowned7474 !


That picture is just from a random guitar online not mine sadly. I just based my color scheme for my order (mostly) off of that. I thought the two tone looks great and the gold goes very well with the rose gold chameleon finish for sure. I considered going for a two tone chrome with gold saddles and pickup screws like PRS. Wanted something a bit more vintage inspired so ended up choosing chrome. If any finish was suitable for gold though this is the one.


----------



## highstringer

I love Aristides. I've a 060R. It's extremely well built superstrat akin to to Suhr models.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Got word that my build is finally completed and shipping out next Tuesday! Now I can stop checking my email eight times a day on average like a lunatic.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> Got word that my build is finally completed and shipping out next Tuesday! Now I can stop checking my email eight times a day on average like a lunatic.


Sick!

Just wondering, how often did you get updates? I placed my order in May and only got one update so far, of my fretboard.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ I placed my order in March/April I think and I've had 3 updates: 
1, Fretboard
2. Body
3. Body+fretboard


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Ben Pinkus said:


> ^ I placed my order in March/April I think and I've had 3 updates:
> 1, Fretboard
> 2. Body
> 3. Body+fretboard


Mine was similar, though the very first update was a render of the fretboard due to the custom inlay I had requested.
They sent me a picture of the body+fretboard when it was ready for the electronics / hardware and sent me the final pictures akin to what you see on their social media when it was ready to ship.
Any day now...


----------



## SpaceDock

I ordered very basic build in April and had no update except when I emailed them. Very prompt reply with pictures.


----------



## odibrom

SpaceDock said:


> blablabla... Very prompt reply with pictures.


... we're still waiting...


----------



## SpaceDock

odibrom said:


> ... we're still waiting...


----------



## Tree

I will literally never want/need a 9 string, but this is hot


----------



## Hollowway

Tree said:


> View attachment 115073
> 
> 
> I will literally never want/need a 9 string, but this is hot


I will always want/need a 9 string, AND I love pink, so I’m absolutely in love with that!


----------



## Tree

Hollowway said:


> I will always want/need a 9 string, AND I love pink, so I’m absolutely in love with that!


I was going to tag you, but it doesn’t have a trem


----------



## narad

Tree said:


> View attachment 115073
> 
> 
> I will literally never want/need a 9 string, but this is hot



I never knew exactly how many strings is too many, but that is definitely too many.


----------



## Hollowway

Tree said:


> I was going to tag you, but it doesn’t have a trem


I know - as much as I want one, I won't order one because A) They're expensive new! B) Apparently there is a trem being worked on? 

But yeah, a sparkle (twinkle-ish!) pink looking version like this, with a light FB, would be killer. OR, a shell pink one, with gold hardware, and a light board. Those two really are killer finishes they've got. Just the exact right shades of pink.


----------



## Hollowway

Tree said:


> View attachment 115073
> 
> 
> I will literally never want/need a 9 string, but this is hot


I just saw that Aristides posted the hex color for that guitar. That particular shade of anatomic pink is, no joke, b00b69. Does that not just totally make your day?


----------



## StevenC

Can someone just order a None Pizza With Left Beef Aristides already and get it over with? This thread has gone on long enough.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Hollowway said:


> I know - as much as I want one, I won't order one because A) They're expensive new! B) Apparently there is a trem being worked on?
> 
> But yeah, a sparkle (twinkle-ish!) pink looking version like this, with a light FB, would be killer. OR, a shell pink one, with gold hardware, and a light board. Those two really are killer finishes they've got. Just the exact right shades of pink.


The thought of a 9-string trem makes me want to hyperventilate.
What a time to be alive for guitar nerds.


----------



## tom schelfaut

Can anyone tell me whether they stick to their estimated build times? The raw is 6-9 months according to the site..


----------



## Guamskyy

tom schelfaut said:


> Can anyone tell me whether they stick to their estimated build times? The raw is 6-9 months according to the site..


Yeah they are on point with their estimates


----------



## tom schelfaut

Guamskyy said:


> Yeah they are on point with their estimates


Crap, now there's nothing stopping me from putting in an order


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

tom schelfaut said:


> Can anyone tell me whether they stick to their estimated build times? The raw is 6-9 months according to the site..


They are for sure. Mine took a little over 9 months but that might be due to the custom inlay.


----------



## webs

Has anyone had their H/0 wired like the old stereo ES345? One pickup per output jack with two cables inserted and both in mono when only one jack is used?

Just curious for now but I think we all know where that leads.


----------



## Hollowway

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> They are for sure. Mine took a little over 9 months but that might be due to the custom inlay.


Did you post a pic of your inlay on here? If not, can you post one so we can see it? If so, can you repost one so we can see it?


----------



## Winspear

webs said:


> Has anyone had their H/0 wired like the old stereo ES345? One pickup per output jack with two cables inserted and both in mono when only one jack is used?
> 
> Just curious for now but I think we all know where that leads.


That's a cool idea, don't forget you can always use a single jack and TRS split cable for this too, like Rickenbacker


----------



## webs

Winspear said:


> That's a cool idea, don't forget you can always use a single jack and TRS split cable for this too, like Rickenbacker


You get out of here with that nonsense, I'm inventing a flimsy excuse for a new guitar here! 

In seriousness, I've got an Anderson with that setup and it's good. I think I'd have a slight preference for two standard TS cables just because it's easier to get the two amp ends where they need to go. But maybe that's just because I have to wrestle with a slightly inconvenient cable setup to break the TRS out to 2xTS.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Hollowway said:


> Did you post a pic of your inlay on here? If not, can you post one so we can see it? If so, can you repost one so we can see it?


Ask and ye shall receive. The mock-up vs. the final product.


----------



## ArtDecade

It is kinda like the Atari logo.


----------



## MFB

All I can see the is the triangular guy from ATHF, the Plutonian









Oglethorpe


Oglethorpe is the leader of The Plutonians and one of multiple alien characters that appear in Aqua Teen Hunger Force. Oglethorpe is a very overweight, orange-colored Plutonian. Multiple spikes protrude from his body and can act as arms when needed. He sports a droolband, which is simply a...




aqua-teen-hunger-force.fandom.com


----------



## Guamskyy

So Aristides now offer their aqua color in the raw series... very tempting...


----------



## fookite

H/07r deposit down, yellow sheet in hand. See you guys in 6-9 months.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

fookite said:


> H/07r deposit down, yellow sheet in hand. See you guys in 6-9 months.


Out of curiosity, what's your order number, if you don't mind telling us?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Guamskyy said:


> So Aristides now offer their aqua color in the raw series... very tempting...


Yeah I found this out just after I'd put an order in, doh! Just means I'll have to get another one...or two...


----------



## fookite

Flynn Edwards said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your order number, if you don't mind telling us?


I don't see why not, it's 2689.

Tempted to switch to the aqua as I'd probably be able to at this point but I already dithered over it way too long.


----------



## gunch

remembering that yellow 060 with the 3 singles coils that was on reverb for 1800 bucks for a while and getting sad


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I would again like to take the opportunity and ask @brandonwall and @PascalAristides to find a way to put a trem on the 080. 

That is all.


----------



## Flynn Edwards

That would be absolutely insane.


----------



## jco5055

I haven't thought about Aristides much in a bit since there's not much in the way of new developments (and I still don't get along with their current neck offerings), but man, being able to get a Raw model for roughly $3k? Surely that's about the best bargain for a high end guitar out there right now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> I haven't thought about Aristides much in a bit since there's not much in the way of new developments (and I still don't get along with their current neck offerings), but man, being able to get a Raw model for roughly $3k? Surely that's about the best bargain for a high end guitar out there right now.



It's a bargain if you want what's possible within the fairly structured niche these sit in. 

I've tried several Aristides now, and unfortunately none of them made me want to buy one. They're fine instruments, but neither the body shapes, neck profiles, or really anything especially spoke to me. That happens and in no way reflects on anyone but myself.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a bargain if you want what's possible within the fairly structured niche these sit in.
> 
> I've tried several Aristides now, and unfortunately none of them made me want to buy one. They're fine instruments, but neither the body shapes, neck profiles, or really anything especially spoke to me. That happens and in no way reflects on anyone but myself.


yeah the few times I've gotten to play them since I sold mine, there just seems to be a slightly missing "mojo" for me, if you let me use a TGP-ism.

In the realm of pretty much stock, off the shelf, I'd say Schecter USA is extremely hard to beat


----------



## Agalloch

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a bargain if you want what's possible within the fairly structured niche these sit in.
> 
> I've tried several Aristides now, and unfortunately none of them made me want to buy one. They're fine instruments, but neither the body shapes, neck profiles, or really anything especially spoke to me. That happens and in no way reflects on anyone but myself.



The cool thing about Aristides is they're doing their own thing and they've managed to carve out a completely singular niche with virtually no competition. If you want an Aristides-style guitar, well...Aristides is the only option.

Contrast that with all the other "modern" guitars that are mostly fancy superstrats--there are _tons_ of options in that area. So yeah, if you don't dig the Aristides aesthetic/specs, then they're not going to work out for you. But where else can you get a super modern one-piece neck-thru Telecaster or LP-style guitar? Or a wild superstrat that looks like it's from a (mostly classy) cyber-future? No where!


----------



## jyym

Agalloch said:


> The cool thing about Aristides is they're doing their own thing and they've managed to carve out a completely singular niche with virtually no competition. If you want an Aristides-style guitar, well...Aristides is the only option.
> 
> Contrast that with all the other "modern" guitars that are mostly fancy superstrats--there are _tons_ of options in that area. So yeah, if you don't dig the Aristides aesthetic/specs, then they're not going to work out for you. But where else can you get a super modern one-piece neck-thru Telecaster or LP-style guitar? Or a wild superstrat that looks like it's from a (mostly classy) cyber-future? No where!


Well there is RUF, but for some reason they decided to make the heel actively bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Agalloch said:


> The cool thing about Aristides is they're doing their own thing and they've managed to carve out a completely singular niche with virtually no competition. If you want an Aristides-style guitar, well...Aristides is the only option.
> 
> Contrast that with all the other "modern" guitars that are mostly fancy superstrats--there are _tons_ of options in that area. So yeah, if you don't dig the Aristides aesthetic/specs, then they're not going to work out for you. But where else can you get a super modern one-piece neck-thru Telecaster or LP-style guitar? Or a wild superstrat that looks like it's from a (mostly classy) cyber-future? No where!



There are plenty of builders making something more "modern" than how we figured out to build boats in the 50's. They're just usually going to be even further removed from what we picture as contemporary guitars. Not to mention a heck of a lot more expensive. 

I think Aristides really did well to keep their guitars looking like guitars, albeit with those "speed holes" that seem to be just for the heck of it.

The biggest downside of course is they're pretty much "stuck" with one configuration per mold, so one neck shape, one scale, one headstock/orientation, etc. Most other builders have a much wider amount of options. So if all you want is something a bit different looking and in a fancy color you're covered, but if there's a neck shape or something you're looking for you're SOL. 

I've played almost a dozen of them now, a few long term, and there just isn't anything I really found special. The bodies aren't overly ergonomic, the weight isn't anything special, the neck shapes across the range aren't especially thick or thin or anything, the fretwork isn't special, the inlay is just the "flooded" style, there's just nothing to really grab me. They did look cool though, and the build was par the course for the price and market. 

The way folks talk about these things I was expecting something special, but it's quite apparent that most of the chatter is just that, chatter. 

That's why I hesitate to say these are especially a "bargain" being that the level of customization relative to price and real competition is practically non-existant. The more you have to asterisk that statement the less true it is.


----------



## Agalloch

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are plenty of builders making something more "modern" than how we figured out to build boats in the 50's. They're just usually going to be even further removed from what we picture as contemporary guitars. Not to mention a heck of a lot more expensive.
> 
> I think Aristides really did well to keep their guitars looking like guitars, albeit with those "speed holes" that seem to be just for the heck of it.
> 
> The biggest downside of course is they're pretty much "stuck" with one configuration per mold, so one neck shape, one scale, one headstock/orientation, etc. Most other builders have a much wider amount of options. So if all you want is something a bit different looking and in a fancy color you're covered, but if there's a neck shape or something you're looking for you're SOL.
> 
> I've played almost a dozen of them now, a few long term, and there just isn't anything I really found special. The bodies aren't overly ergonomic, the weight isn't anything special, the neck shapes across the range aren't especially thick or thin or anything, the fretwork isn't special, the inlay is just the "flooded" style, there's just nothing to really grab me. They did look cool though, and the build was par the course for the price and market.
> 
> The way folks talk about these things I was expecting something special, but it's quite apparent that most of the chatter is just that, chatter.
> 
> That's why I hesitate to say these are especially a "bargain" being that the level of customization relative to price and real competition is practically non-existant. The more you have to asterisk that statement the less true it is.



Oh yeah, I agree that there are plenty of niche builders making all sorts of wacky modern guitars (especially in the headless space). But that stuff is _way_ more niche than Aristides. So you've hit on what makes Aristides stand out--modern guitars that still look like guitars. They've struck a nice balance between being forward-thinking while not looking like some crazy-ass space triangle that most people wouldn't even consider buying.

And, in that space, I don't see any real competition to Aristides. They also have time on their side. They've been at this for a while now and no one has to worry about them disappearing overnight like some of these other small niche builders.

But yeah, at the end of the day, they're not for everyone. And while I like their guitars, I certainly don't think they're the pinnacle of luthiery. But they are _very_ good and they make guitars that no one would mistake for anything other than an Aristides. 

And I wouldn't call them a bargain either, especially given the lack of options. They only builder I've seen that's probably a "bargain" relative to other custom shops is Kiesel. You can get a spec'ed-to-the-gills Kiesel for probably $2000 less than a similarly-styled Suhr or Tom Anderson. Will it play as good? Debatable, but the Suhr or Tom Anderson _definitely _won't play $2000 better.


----------



## SpaceDock

For me, Aristides offers a high end headless guitar for a little bit more than an indo made Strandberg. I agree with Max on their more standard guitar offerings.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's why I hesitate to say these are especially a "bargain" being that the level of customization relative to price and real competition is practically non-existant. The more you have to asterisk that statement the less true it is.


Especially when one of the biggest notes in that asterisk is in reference to the current euro-to-usd conversion rate.


----------



## Xaeldaren

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are plenty of builders making something more "modern" than how we figured out to build boats in the 50's. They're just usually going to be even further removed from what we picture as contemporary guitars. Not to mention a heck of a lot more expensive.
> 
> I think Aristides really did well to keep their guitars looking like guitars, albeit with those "speed holes" that seem to be just for the heck of it.
> 
> The biggest downside of course is they're pretty much "stuck" with one configuration per mold, so one neck shape, one scale, one headstock/orientation, etc. Most other builders have a much wider amount of options. So if all you want is something a bit different looking and in a fancy color you're covered, but if there's a neck shape or something you're looking for you're SOL.
> 
> I've played almost a dozen of them now, a few long term, and there just isn't anything I really found special. The bodies aren't overly ergonomic, the weight isn't anything special, the neck shapes across the range aren't especially thick or thin or anything, the fretwork isn't special, the inlay is just the "flooded" style, there's just nothing to really grab me. They did look cool though, and the build was par the course for the price and market.
> 
> The way folks talk about these things I was expecting something special, but it's quite apparent that most of the chatter is just that, chatter.
> 
> That's why I hesitate to say these are especially a "bargain" being that the level of customization relative to price and real competition is practically non-existant. The more you have to asterisk that statement the less true it is.




Max, what do you consider special? I'm being completely sincere in asking this, as I've seen a huge amount of hype around Aristides, and my only experience with high-end guitars is owning a Mayones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Agalloch said:


> You can get a spec'ed-to-the-gills Kiesel for probably $2000 less than a similarly-styled Suhr or Tom Anderson. Will it play as good? Debatable, but the Suhr or Tom Anderson _definitely _won't play $2000 better.



I feel like most folks who say this haven't spent much time with either. 

I don't think I'd put a specific dollar amount on it, but if you take the time to spec these things out and spent time playing them, you'll probably understand the context a bit more.

I paid a lot less than $2000 more for my Suhrs than for a Kiesel, but It might as well been $10000 with how much more I enjoy playing my M7 vs. and Carvin or Kiesel I've ever owned. 

Plenty would say the opposite, which is totally fine too. We tend to like guitars for all kinds of reasons, real and imaginary. 



Xaeldaren said:


> Max, what do you consider special? I'm being completely sincere in asking this, as I've seen a huge amount of hype around Aristides, and my only experience with high-end guitars is owning a Mayones.



There's a sort of "generic-ness" that I tend to assign to otherwise good instruments that I don't at all bond or find compelling or interesting. Nothing to make it stick out in the sea of other good guitars. 

Aristides fit that to me.


----------



## Agalloch

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel like most folks who say this haven't spent much time with either.
> 
> I don't think I'd put a specific dollar amount on it, but if you take the time to spec these things out and spent time playing them, you'll probably understand the context a bit more.
> 
> I paid a lot less than $2000 more for my Suhrs than for a Kiesel, but It might as well been $10000 with how much more I enjoy playing my M7 vs. and Carvin or Kiesel I've ever owned.
> 
> Plenty would say the opposite, which is totally fine too. We tend to like guitars for all kinds of reasons, real and imaginary.



Eh, maybe I'm looking the wrong place, but the dealers I've looked at have a Suhr Modern _starting_ at $3000 for an absolute bare-bones model. The $2000 difference was certainly an exaggeration, but that base price is quite a long way from $1449 for an Aries. But yeah, I'm purely talking about what's a "bargain" in the custom-space. Kiesel is the only thing that comes to mind for me (again, relative to other builders).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Agalloch said:


> Eh, maybe I'm looking the wrong place, but the dealers I've looked at have a Suhr Modern _starting_ at $3000 for an absolute bare-bones model. The $2000 difference was certainly an exaggeration, but that base price is quite a long way from $1449 for an Aries. But yeah, I'm purely talking about what's a "bargain" in the custom-space. Kiesel is the only thing that comes to mind for me (again, relative to other builders).



And the point I'm making is that it isn't a bargain if you don't like playing it.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Agalloch said:


> Eh, maybe I'm looking the wrong place, but the dealers I've looked at have a Suhr Modern _starting_ at $3000 for an absolute bare-bones model. The $2000 difference was certainly an exaggeration, but that base price is quite a long way from $1449 for an Aries. But yeah, I'm purely talking about what's a "bargain" in the custom-space. Kiesel is the only thing that comes to mind for me (again, relative to other builders).


There's a reason Kiesels are cheap and Suhrs/Andersons are not, and that reason has nothing to do with customizability


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> The biggest downside of course is they're pretty much "stuck" with one configuration per mold, so one neck shape, one scale, one headstock/orientation, etc. Most other builders have a much wider amount of options. So if all you want is something a bit different looking and in a fancy color you're covered, but if there's a neck shape or something you're looking for you're SOL.



This is probably my main point of divergence with Aristides. 

For the 8 string, my 080 is damn near perfect for what I wanted it to be. I'd love to get a second version with a trem, but that's a no go. 

Similar on their 6 strings as I just do not get along with 42mm nuts. 

If you get along with what they offer, they're hard to beat though. Kind of how I feel about Anderson, but there's more variety from Tom. And you could up until recently spec a barebones TA for under $3k. That's a bargain to me.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

I've nothing against Aristides, but regarding the recent conversation about worth and playability I'd like to say that for me there's nothing that comes close to the ebmm jp12 and Majesty 7-string. Regardless if you can feel the feeling of not thinking about the instrument you're playing whilst playing it, you're in heaven


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> There's a reason Kiesels are cheap and Suhrs/Andersons are not, and that reason has nothing to do with customizability



It has to do with how they're sold. 

Any Suhr or Anderson is going to have significant retailer markup, which unsurprisingly is pretty close to the difference in pricing between them and direct to consumer Kiesels. Somewhere in the 25% to 40% range depending on region, bulk discount, etc.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Kyle Jordan said:


> This is probably my main point of divergence with Aristides.
> 
> For the 8 string, my 080 is damn near perfect for what I wanted it to be. I'd love to get a second version with a trem, but that's a no go.
> 
> Similar on their 6 strings as I just do not get along with 42mm nuts.
> 
> If you get along with what they offer, they're hard to beat though. Kind of how I feel about Anderson, but there's more variety from Tom. And you could up until recently spec a barebones TA for under $3k. That's a bargain to me.


If u are not anti-MS, I can tell u that my H/08R (w/ trem) is absolutely insane. If anything, my only complaint about it is that it is too resonant! I have it w/ Juggs, 20" radius, and black/titanium trem hybrid. IME, my 2 Aristides guitars have the best playability in my collection. Granted, I never tried a Suhr, but they don't make 8-string, MS, headless & woodless guitars either.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> If u are not anti-MS, I can tell u that my H/08R (w/ trem) is absolutely insane. If anything, my only complaint about it is that it is too resonant! I have it w/ Juggs, 20" radius, and black/titanium trem hybrid. IME, my 2 Aristides guitars have the best playability in my collection. Granted, I never tried a Suhr, but they don't make 8-string, MS, headless & woodless guitars either.



I was looking very hard at an H/08, but I’m almost certain I don’t want a multiscale. Haven’t completely ruled it out however and if I decide to give it a shot, the H/08 is exactly what I’d pick up.


----------



## SpaceDock

@Stuck_in_a_dream How are you digging the juggernauts? I got them in my tides as well but still have a few more weeks to wait.


----------



## Hollowway

I'm surprised we haven't seen more 9s. There's still a boat load of 8s I'm seeing, but I figured we'd have seen more than just a couple so far.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

SpaceDock said:


> @Stuck_in_a_dream How are you digging the juggernauts? I got them in my tides as well but still have a few more weeks to wait.


I like them, suit my picking style (I'm a digger lol), and I love the parallel tones. Yes, a lot of mids, but not a problem for me, and the neck pickup is really nice imho. This is my 1st experience ever w/ BKP, my H/07 order will feature Nolly's Polymaths, can't wait for it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Hollowway said:


> I'm surprised we haven't seen more 9s. There's still a boat load of 8s I'm seeing, but I figured we'd have seen more than just a couple so far.



Not sure where at, but I think we are fairly firmly in the baritone six strings portion of the pendulum arc now. 

That seems to be what I'm seeing more of in the extended range arena and from personal experience have been having thoughts of exploring it myself. I always wander back somewhat to the plethora of pickups for six strings vs. the rest. Especially since I'm a player that likes pickups that are not the norm for what I play or just even downright odd. (I love single coils and Filtertrons with distortion and for metal.)

Could also be that while gear is still selling, the more esoteric and less fundamental stuff is not moving as quickly with money being an issue for many and all the other issues at hand.


----------



## jephjacques

Headless guitars are SO 2022.

(I have a baritone Dunable Yeti coming my way soon, lol)


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> If u are not anti-MS, I can tell u that my H/08R (w/ trem) is absolutely insane. If anything, my only complaint about it is that it is too resonant! I have it w/ Juggs, 20" radius, and black/titanium trem hybrid. IME, my 2 Aristides guitars have the best playability in my collection. Granted, I never tried a Suhr, but they don't make 8-string, MS, headless & woodless guitars either.


How are you liking the trem? Especially on an 8.


----------



## webs

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played almost a dozen of them now, a few long term, and there just isn't anything I really found special. The bodies aren't overly ergonomic, the weight isn't anything special, the neck shapes across the range aren't especially thick or thin or anything, the fretwork isn't special, the inlay is just the "flooded" style, there's just nothing to really grab me. They did look cool though, and the build was par the course for the price and market.
> 
> The way folks talk about these things I was expecting something special, but it's quite apparent that most of the chatter is just that, chatter.


It's funny, this is exactly the way I feel about Suhr, except the inverse in regards to customization - i.e., what good are all these options if none of them sound great to me? I don't think it's possible for anything in this price range to live up to the hype, because fundamentally the function of hype is to promise the impossible. Sober, disinterested assessment of instruments isn't the norm and it's certainly not incentivized in most of the places that people go to talk about guitars. I know what you mean when you say you were expecting something special, but it reads like the other side of the same coin, which is the conspiratorial "these aren't magic, the emperor has no clothes" reaction. Again, I know that's not what you were meaning, but people are going to read it that way, because most dialog here is hype and anti-hype.

For a certain price or with a certain social currency people expect brands to be magic, and either are disappointed, or figure out that a certain point it's mostly shades of 'different, not better,' or mistake their particular flavor of 'different' for magic, which hurts other buyers who hear about the magic and experience only difference. It's an unpleasant game of perpetuating unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> How are you liking the trem? Especially on an 8.


It's not a Floyd (my experience is w/ 6, 7 strings), nor a Hipshot Contour (which I have on my 070), e.g. it does not flutter, due to high tension. I took 1 spring off (came w/ 4 originally) and detuned 1/2 step (drop Eb), so it's slightly less stiff now. I can dive it, and do accentuated vibrato bar stuff (a la Jeff Beck or Scott Henderson), slight vibrato on clean Jazzy chords, etc. It does stay in tune very well.

Not sure if it's me (I customized my trem, titanium block + saddles and black hw), but the strings behind the saddles can transfer a lot of noise, the whole guitar is v. resonant. I had to mute these to quiet it down, that and the standard trem spring muting of course.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ I've got a trem on my upcoming H/07 - could you share a pic of what you've done to mute here and the standard trem spring muting out of interest : )


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> It's not a Floyd (my experience is w/ 6, 7 strings), nor a Hipshot Contour (which I have on my 070), e.g. it does not flutter, due to high tension. I took 1 spring off (came w/ 4 originally) and detuned 1/2 step (drop Eb), so it's slightly less stiff now. I can dive it, and do accentuated vibrato bar stuff (a la Jeff Beck or Scott Henderson), slight vibrato on clean Jazzy chords, etc. It does stay in tune very well.
> 
> Not sure if it's me (I customized my trem, titanium block + saddles and black hw), but the strings behind the saddles can transfer a lot of noise, the whole guitar is v. resonant. I had to mute these to quiet it down, that and the standard trem spring muting of course.



Good to hear on the trem. I'm actually after a more Bigsby, subtle use scenario, so if I can align myself with multi scale, the H/08 should work well. 

And I've been hunting spring ring on my Evertune 080 for a while. (Not too hard since it doesn't come through the amp.) The whole fretboard sounds alive, but there are some notes that are the exact opposite of dead notes which with any picking beyond moderate ring out hard. Crazy in a good way.


----------



## Agalloch

webs said:


> It's funny, this is exactly the way I feel about Suhr, except the inverse in regards to customization - i.e., what good are all these options if none of them sound great to me? I don't think it's possible for anything in this price range to live up to the hype, because fundamentally the function of hype is to promise the impossible. Sober, disinterested assessment of instruments isn't the norm and it's certainly not incentivized in most of the places that people go to talk about guitars. I know what you mean when you say you were expecting something special, but it reads like the other side of the same coin, which is the conspiratorial "these aren't magic, the emperor has no clothes" reaction. Again, I know that's not what you were meaning, but people are going to read it that way, because most dialog here is hype and anti-hype.
> 
> For a certain price or with a certain social currency people expect brands to be magic, and either are disappointed, or figure out that a certain point it's mostly shades of 'different, not better,' or mistake their particular flavor of 'different' for magic, which hurts other buyers who hear about the magic and experience only difference. It's an unpleasant game of perpetuating unrealistic expectations.



Well put. The reality is that there are _so_ many options when it comes to guitars these days and so many variables that what works for you won't necessarily work for me. And vice-versa.

I think a lot of us are "chasing the dragon" so to speak, always expecting there to be a "better" guitar out there. But whatever is "better" is highly-subjective--there's no golden guitar that's the absolute pinnacle of luthiery. I mean, maybe there is on an individual basis, but _my_ perfect guitar is not the same as _yours_. I've played plenty of high-end guitars and I can recognize that, objectively-speaking, they've all been exceptionally crafted instruments. But they don't all fit my needs or preferences. This is true of Aristides just as it's true of every other guitar maker.


----------



## webs

Agalloch said:


> Well put. The reality is that there are _so_ many options when it comes to guitars these days and so many variables that what works for you won't necessarily work for me. And vice-versa.
> 
> I think a lot of us are "chasing the dragon" so to speak, always expecting there to be a "better" guitar out there. But whatever is "better" is highly-subjective--there's no golden guitar that's the absolute pinnacle of luthiery. I mean, maybe there is on an individual basis, but _my_ perfect guitar is not the same as _yours_. I've played plenty of high-end guitars and I can recognize that, objectively-speaking, they've all been exceptionally crafted instruments. But they don't all fit my needs or preferences. This is true of Aristides just as it's true of every other guitar maker.


My main competence is in orchestral strings, and let me tell you that an _extremely _common reaction among people who play a Stradivarius for the first time is "that's it?" 

The weight of expectation is crushing, and it isn't easy to separate the desire for magic from the hopefulness and excitement over a new experience. 

The implied premise of a one dimensional continuum from bad to perfect is insidious especially (as you say) for those of us who enjoy chasing nice things.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> It's not a Floyd (my experience is w/ 6, 7 strings), nor a Hipshot Contour (which I have on my 070), e.g. it does not flutter, due to high tension. I took 1 spring off (came w/ 4 originally) and detuned 1/2 step (drop Eb), so it's slightly less stiff now. I can dive it, and do accentuated vibrato bar stuff (a la Jeff Beck or Scott Henderson), slight vibrato on clean Jazzy chords, etc. It does stay in tune very well.
> 
> Not sure if it's me (I customized my trem, titanium block + saddles and black hw), but the strings behind the saddles can transfer a lot of noise, the whole guitar is v. resonant. I had to mute these to quiet it down, that and the standard trem spring muting of course.


That's good to know. Is it considered a "floating" bridge in the traditional sense? How does it compare to that vs a hardtail bridge in terms of note sustain?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

robotwithhumanhair22 said:


> That's good to know. Is it considered a "floating" bridge in the traditional sense? How does it compare to that vs a hardtail bridge in terms of note sustain?


IMHO (I also discussed w/ my tech, lol), headless guitars in general have good sustain due to the heavier bridges. In case of my H/08, I haven't measured it, but I don't feel it (unlike w/ Strats, e.g. my Warmoth projects), sustain is totally fine. The trem is fully floating (edge/fulcrum design). I opted for the Titanium block (in lieu of Aluminum) as it is more dense (50% denser iirc), so that could be a factor as well.


----------



## AltecGreen

Aristides should worry. A certain Puma is thinking about getting one.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Aristides should worry. A certain Puma is thinking about getting one.



Aristides is like the one brand I think is safe from Puma style criticism. No fancy details and no natural materials doesn't leave much to criticize on a well-constructed guitar.


----------



## AltecGreen

Yo


narad said:


> Aristides is like the one brand I think is safe from Puma style criticism. No fancy details and no natural materials doesn't leave much to criticize on a well-constructed guitar.


You should see him do his thing on the Guitar Pit discord. Someone there invited him over.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Yo
> 
> You should see him do his thing on the Guitar Pit discord. Someone there invited him over.



I guess "where there's a will there's a way" lol


----------



## Dudley

Soon…


----------



## jco5055

AltecGreen said:


> Yo
> 
> You should see him do his thing on the Guitar Pit discord. Someone there invited him over.


by guitar pit is it the discord of the youtube user who's reviewed Suhrs/ Vigier, Tom Anderson, Mayones etc?


----------



## jyym

AltecGreen said:


> Aristides should worry. A certain Puma is thinking about getting one.


Who?


----------



## Velokki

jyym said:


> Who?


You seriously don't wanna know


----------



## CanserDYI

jyym said:


> Who?


A user on here who is infamous for a thread earlier in the year just eyeball destroying a Rusti brand guitar, while some of the scrutiny was mildly warranted, most of it was absolutely insane levels of nitpickery that are pretty legendary at this point.


----------



## AltecGreen

jco5055 said:


> by guitar pit is it the discord of the youtube user who's reviewed Suhrs/ Vigier, Tom Anderson, Mayones etc?


Yeah. He’s retired from making videos although badger him all the time.


----------



## jyym

CanserDYI said:


> A user on here who is infamous for a thread earlier in the year just eyeball destroying a Rusti brand guitar, while some of the scrutiny was mildly warranted, most of it was absolutely insane levels of nitpickery that are pretty legendary at this point.


oh okay I remember that






NGD Rusti Guitars Lotus #1 headless


Dear forum members, so far I used this forum only to inform myself about experiences on guitars / companies / builders. Today I decided to post this and it was not an easy decision for me. However, I wanted to provide some information to other members here myself instead of only "taking". In...




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## AltecGreen

And


jco5055 said:


> by guitar pit is it the discord of the youtube user who's reviewed Suhrs/ Vigier, Tom Anderson, Mayones etc?


now you have gazed upon the visage of the Puma.


----------



## bibliomecha

Well it turns out I must be the unluckiest Aristides owner because within the first couple of days since receipt, the neck Fluence started cutting out randomly and died. Turns out one of the PCB connectors loses connection with the slightest nudge of the wire (even though the connector is fully seated). Thanks Fishman! I'll note that Aristides have been quick at helping resolve the issue and sent me extra components until we found the actual cause. Now to do some rewiring...

Aside from the problematic electronics, the build quality is flawless. I do find the Hantug tuners harder to turn than Hipshot's, but they're also more robust and less subsceptible to wear than Strandberg's. Setup isn't quite what I was told their standard setup would be (Spec was ~1.2mm on 12th fret 7th string.. but its currently 2mm. The nut slots are also relatively high on the lower strings... starting at ~1mm action at the 1st fret 7th string. Definitely not as smooth to play or well intonated as my Standberg (and yes, relief is very small already).

So whilst my out-of-the-box Aristides experience hasn't blown me away, it'll probably be my favorite headless after an additional setup. Here's the picture!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Love the Raw Pink btw - If I get a 2nd build that'd be up there on my colours. 
So action wise, was this something you specified on the spec sheet - I left mine as standard and now wondering if I need to specify. Also I remember when I played an H/06 at a trade show the action was a little high for my taste, but just assumed this was because of it being flown in and a slight neck move. 

2 months since my last update on my rawbuild, getting excited as Its nearing the 9 month now !


----------



## bibliomecha

Ben Pinkus said:


> So action wise, was this something you specified on the spec sheet - I left mine as standard and now wondering if I need to specify. Also I remember when I played an H/06 at a trade show the action was a little high for my taste, but just assumed this was because of it being flown in and a slight neck move.


I asked what they recommended for low action and was given 3/64ths/~1.2mm at 12th fret for 7th string and 0.0035 inches of relief. Wouldn't hurt to confirm!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ I just got sent 1.19063mm high string side and 1.5875mm low side for their standard action fyi 
Also just an fyi, my assembly email with then link for payment got swallowed up by my spam folder and deleted in August...so be on the lookout!


----------



## Jake

I placed an order for an 060s today. Will provide spec sheet once it's confirmed and sent back my way!


----------



## Jake

Yellow sheet means it's official: 


6 color splatter custom finish over a black base, based on this reference photo of a 1990's bowling alley carpet. 



I've had this idea brewing in my head for a few months now and Pascal offering 1000 euro down payments in the Arium Addicts group made me finally pull the trigger. Excited for my 3rd Aristides.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Nice!

Hell, even with the household appliance mishaps I've had lately, basically a grand down instead of 50% is VERY tempting even to my miserly ass.


----------



## DirtyPuma

AltecGreen said:


> Aristides should worry. A certain Puma is thinking about getting one.


Was already ordered quite some time ago. Will come in before the Crusty #2, because normal manufacturers respect build times.

Not gonna waste my time wanking on some forum, but rather just directly go out and buy stuff I like. Rustis are crap imho. You did not have mine in hand, did you?  I had it, bought it, waited 2 years for it, and just wanted to lose sight of that nightmare as fast as possible.


----------



## jyym

DirtyPuma said:


> Was already ordered quite some time ago. Will come in before the Crusty #2, because normal manufacturers respect build times.
> 
> Not gonna waste my time wanking on some forum, but rather just directly go out and buy stuff I like. Rustis are crap imho. You did not have mine in hand, did you?  I had it, bought it, waited 2 years for it, and just wanted to lose sight of that nightmare as fast as possible.


Tbh looking forward to a brutally honest review. What’s the crusty?


----------



## AltecGreen

DirtyPuma said:


> Was already ordered quite some time ago. Will come in before the Crusty #2, because normal manufacturers respect build times.
> 
> Not gonna waste my time wanking on some forum, but rather just directly go out and buy stuff I like. Rustis are crap imho. You did not have mine in hand, did you?  I had it, bought it, waited 2 years for it, and just wanted to lose sight of that nightmare as fast as possible.



Seems like the guy who has it now iikes it well enough to order another Rusti.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I swear to fuck, knock it off. If I have to close this thread I'm not going to reopen it.


----------



## Musiscience

Jake said:


> 6 color splatter custom finish over a black base, based on this reference photo of a 1990's bowling alley carpet.
> View attachment 117448


Can't wait to see the NGD, this is going to be really unique. Loving the bold neon green, orange, etc.


----------



## SpaceDock

Anyone got a headless from Aristides recently? Curious if they moved onto the newer hardware revision.


----------



## jyym

SpaceDock said:


> Anyone got a headless from Aristides recently? Curious if they moved onto the newer hardware revision.


They have not. Also, they are not moving to the “new generation” saddle, they are just changing the tuning knob to accommodate string through.


----------



## SpaceDock

jyym said:


> They have not. Also, they are not moving to the “new generation” saddle, they are just changing the tuning knob to accommodate string through.


Do they ship with the string through now? I saw you have to clip and fold on the old style which seems odd.


----------



## jyym

SpaceDock said:


> Do they ship with the string through now? I saw you have to clip and fold on the old style which seems odd.


No, not shipping with them yet.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Head's up as I don't recall seeing it mentioned in this thread; Pascal stated that there's going to be a slight price increase next year. 

Between this, the 1000 Euro downpayment option until the end of the year, and my household appliance mishaps costing me less than I thought, I'm really starting to think of getting in on a second build before January 1st. 

Not sure if it would be another 080, or if I'd take the chance and go for an H/08.


----------



## narad

Another carbon one. Sick build:


----------



## Sermo Lupi

narad said:


> Another carbon one. Sick build:



What's the scale on that? Looks quite long. 

I assume it's actual carbon fibre. Looks great.


----------



## jyym

Sermo Lupi said:


> What's the scale on that? Looks quite long.
> 
> I assume it's actual carbon fibre. Looks great.


25" - 26.1"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Another carbon one. Sick build:



Is the CF just a thin "finish" layer over the normal fiberglass, or does it replace the usual construction? 

@brandonwall


----------



## Jake

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is the CF just a thin "finish" layer over the normal fiberglass, or does it replace the usual construction?
> 
> @brandonwall


I've been wondering the same thing. I did see Pascal said one like the one above would be about $7k so whatever it is it's expensive 

Looks awesome though. If I could justify that cost I'd get one


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is the CF just a thin "finish" layer over the normal fiberglass, or does it replace the usual construction?
> 
> @brandonwall


Pascal said it’s legit carbon fiber top in one of the recent Facebook livestreams.


----------



## narad

They only do the top though, which is a shame -- CF looks amazing wrapped around the contours of a neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kyle Jordan said:


> Pascal said it’s legit carbon fiber top in one of the recent Facebook livestreams.





narad said:


> They only do the top though, which is a shame -- CF looks amazing wrapped around the contours of a neck.



So it replaces the fiberglass?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^Looks like it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^Looks like it.



That's a little confusing, because based on how these are made, the entire front "half" should be CF.




So it's only on the top, and do skip the outer coats, or does it just mean an additional layer?

It would be cool to see what these CF builds look like in process.


----------



## Agalloch

Kyle Jordan said:


> Head's up as I don't recall seeing it mentioned in this thread; Pascal stated that there's going to be a slight price increase next year.
> 
> Between this, the 1000 Euro downpayment option until the end of the year, and my household appliance mishaps costing me less than I thought, I'm really starting to think of getting in on a second build before January 1st.
> 
> Not sure if it would be another 080, or if I'd take the chance and go for an H/08.



Uh, how does one go about getting this "1000 Euro downpayment" option?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's a little confusing, because based on how these are made, the entire front "half" should be CF.
> 
> View attachment 117555
> 
> 
> So it's only on the top, and do skip the outer coats, or does it just mean an additional layer?
> 
> It would be cool to see what these CF builds look like in process.


My best WAG (wild ass guess) is that they just put a full body size sheet of CF down first instead of starting with whatever epoxy/resin they use to begin forming the shell in the molds that they then laminate with the glass and carbon sheet layers. Maybe a thicker CF sheet since it's a top. Again though, you're guess is as good as mine and I'm with you on wanting to see how the CF top guitars are molded. 


Agalloch said:


> Uh, how does one go about getting this "1000 Euro downpayment" option?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


 
I don't know if you have to be a member of the Arium Addicts group on Facebook or not to get the lower down payment. Shoot them an email or spec a build on the website and ask.


----------



## StevenC

Jake said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. I did see Pascal said one like the one above would be about $7k so whatever it is it's expensive
> 
> Looks awesome though. If I could justify that cost I'd get one


Isn't $7k just the normal upcharge for a finish?


----------



## Jake

StevenC said:


> Isn't $7k just the normal upcharge for a finish?


I'm not sure what most custom finishes that they're doing cost these days but mine came out to 600 euros for a black finish with 6 different colors in a splatter. It seems the sparkle and metal finishes cost quite a bit more, but to get one of these to $7,000.00 I'm guessing the carbon fiber is probably like a 2000 euro upcharge lol


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yo!

Any of you guys mod your Aristides?

My 080 has 2 volumes and a 3 way blade selector. I’m thinking of doing some custom electronics in the future, and would like to add at least two more pots and some mini toggles.

Just wanting to check and see if anyone has done it themselves before I start harassing Jereon with even more questions beyond the ones I’m asking him about an H/08.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kyle Jordan said:


> Yo!
> 
> Any of you guys mod your Aristides?
> 
> My 080 has 2 volumes and a 3 way blade selector. I’m thinking of doing some custom electronics in the future, and would like to add at least two more pots and some mini toggles.
> 
> Just wanting to check and see if anyone has done it themselves before I start harassing Jereon with even more questions beyond the ones I’m asking him about an H/08.


I swapped the tuner heads, nut and swapped the selector switch to a 5 way on one of my 070 guitars. I haven't done anything significant to it yet lol


----------



## getowned7474

Kyle Jordan said:


> Yo!
> 
> Any of you guys mod your Aristides?
> 
> My 080 has 2 volumes and a 3 way blade selector. I’m thinking of doing some custom electronics in the future, and would like to add at least two more pots and some mini toggles.
> 
> Just wanting to check and see if anyone has done it themselves before I start harassing Jereon with even more questions beyond the ones I’m asking him about an H/08.



I swapped out the fishman fluence pickups for some Bare Knuckle Silo's. I didn't want to gut the active electronics so I put an active preamp before the pots match the output impedance of the fishmans. This makes the volume and tone tapers the same so I didn't have to buy new pots. I think I may add some useful active electronics eventually like a boost to bring the split coil settings to the same volume as the humbuckers.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

Kyle Jordan said:


> Yo!
> 
> Any of you guys mod your Aristides?
> 
> My 080 has 2 volumes and a 3 way blade selector. I’m thinking of doing some custom electronics in the future, and would like to add at least two more pots and some mini toggles.
> 
> Just wanting to check and see if anyone has done it themselves before I start harassing Jereon with even more questions beyond the ones I’m asking him about an H/08.


I've been considering it, but not yet due to the fact that I am not nuanced with pickup wiring configurations and altering them.
Literally the only complaint that I have about my H/07R w/ Fishman Abasi's is that position 2 (which _should _be voice 3) does not produce a split-coil tone at all and sounds more akin to a voice 2 that's almost trying to split itself but doesn't quite get there.
I really should stop putzing around as correcting this would make my H/07R a perfect guitar by my standards. (I write a lot of spanky riffs)


----------



## SamSam

Price raise incoming on the 1st of January. 

Anyone know the percentage?


----------



## fookite

Aristides said that the default wiring for passives on a five way switch is:



Bridge full Humbucker

Bridge full Humbucker + Neck Outer coil

Neck full Humbucker + Bridge Full Humbucker

Neck Outer coil 
Neck full Humbucker

It seems weird to have positions 2 and 4 be non-humbucking, especially that 3 coil position.


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

fookite said:


> Aristides said that the default wiring for passives on a five way switch is:
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge full Humbucker
> 
> Bridge full Humbucker + Neck Outer coil
> 
> Neck full Humbucker + Bridge Full Humbucker
> 
> Neck Outer coil
> Neck full Humbucker
> 
> It seems weird to have positions 2 and 4 be non-humbucking, especially that 3 coil position.



I wonder if they do it that way with all pickup configurations that they install.
The default wiring that is specified on the manual as well as in my 8-string is supposed to be:

1. Bridge Humbucker (Voice-1 or 2 selectable)
2. Bridge & Neck Inner Coils (Bridge Voice-3)
3. Bridge & Neck Humbucker (Voice-1 or 2 selectable)
4. Neck Outer Coil (Voice-3)
5. Neck Humbucker (Voice-1 or 2 selectable)

I'd have to compare to the wiring of my 8 to get a better idea of what might be up here.
I'd consider taking it to my local luthier but it seems like his eyes bulge out of his head every time he sees a guitar with more than 6 strings.


----------



## narad

They did a Ouija board:


----------



## jephjacques

the kirk hammett shit is wack but they look so fuckin good with faux binding


----------



## CanserDYI

Is that binding painted?


----------



## spudmunkey

I love the _idea_ of the Ouija board graphic...but the image in the lower corner looks like a woman with very short legs and tiny feet in clogs, lying on her back, getting her pelvis massaged with a salmon steak.


----------



## thrashcomics

Anyone with a 6 string of any style within a train ride of NYC want to let me try it out?


----------



## narad

And another big custom:






I mean, as always, good execution. But man... it was like they were so preoccupied thinking about whether they could, they didn't stop to think whether they should.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> And another big custom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, as always, good execution. But man... it was like they were so preoccupied thinking about whether they could, they didn't stop to think whether they should.



Love the idea, not sure of the execution, but I think they did it justice for sure.


----------



## Velokki

narad said:


> And another big custom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, as always, good execution. But man... it was like they were so preoccupied thinking about whether they could, they didn't stop to think whether they should.



It's a lot on the customer's end, though! If that's what the customer wanted, that's what he got. Personally I think that looks horrible in most every way.


If I did a Jurassic park guitar, I'd just have the body be a mixture of the colours of the logo, and make the inlay a PRS style inlay with different dinosaurs.


----------



## narad

Velokki said:


> It's a lot on the customer's end, though! If that's what the customer wanted, that's what he got. Personally I think that looks horrible in most every way.
> 
> 
> If I did a Jurassic park guitar, I'd just have the body be a mixture of the colours of the logo, and make the inlay a PRS style inlay with different dinosaurs.



That definitely would have been more tasteful (even the pattern on the truck is basically already realized on guitar in the Lynch tiger, so could just color swap that), but it's Aristides ... they're putting out a great product but they're also basically the Kiesel for people who have money demographic.


----------



## spudmunkey

Velokki said:


> If I did a Jurassic park guitar, I'd just have the body be a mixture of the colours of the logo, and make the inlay a PRS style inlay with different dinosaurs.


I love the idea that instead of bird silhouettes, that it's a series of pterosaurs




edit: Non sequitur fun fact: did you know that the origin of the word "helicopter" isn't a combination of "heli" and "copter"? No, it's actually derived from two greek-origin words, "helico" (from helix or screw) and "pter" (from "wing" like in "pterosaur" which means "wing lizard").


----------



## JimF

spudmunkey said:


> edit: Non sequitur fun fact: did you know that the origin of the word "helicopter" isn't a combination of "heli" and "copter"? No, it's actually derived from two greek-origin words, "helico" (from helix or screw) and "pter" (from "wing" like in "pterosaur" which means "wing lizard").



So really it should be said with a silent P? Like 'helico-tare'


----------



## profwoot

JimF said:


> So really it should be said with a silent P? Like 'helico-tare'


Yes, except it came to us via the French, who pronounced the p so we do too (we probably would have anyway).


----------



## JimF

Ah ok, so 'elicopterrrrrr then


----------



## narad

In that case they will be henceforth known as "freedom spinners"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> That definitely would have been more tasteful (even the pattern on the truck is basically already realized on guitar in the Lynch tiger, so could just color swap that), but it's Aristides ... they're putting out a great product but they're also basically the Kiesel for people who have money demographic.


spongebrick did a sick jurassic park tiger finish a while back


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> spongebrick did a sick jurassic park tiger finish a while back
> View attachment 118033



I'm starting to feel like there should be a "Spongebrick did it" / Simpsons did it meme at this point. I'm planning to do a metallic lime green horizon refinish, found out yesterday he did one a couple years ago.


----------



## Velokki

So I got a new build coming in, shipping tuesday... love how it turned out!

It's got Polymaths on it.


----------



## jephjacques

Nice job speccing that out. Let us know how you like the Polymaths, I've been considering them for one of my 6 strings.


----------



## cardinal

Velokki said:


> So I got a new build coming in, shipping tuesday... love how it turned out!
> 
> It's got Polymaths on it.
> 
> View attachment 118034
> View attachment 118035


This is the nicest Aristides I've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## Agalloch

narad said:


> ... they're putting out a great product but they're also basically the Kiesel for people who have money demographic.



Unfortunately, Kiesel also fulfills the "Kiesel for people with money" demographic. Gotta love those builds where someone checked every fucking box and ended up with a guitar that looks like three jigsaw puzzles got mixed together.

Sample Reverb listing blurb: "This build would cost you $5500 with the current pricing. But you can get it RIGHT NOW for $5250."


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

das hot


----------



## jephjacques

kiesels, known for their incredible resale value,


----------



## thrashcomics

These new builds have me flipping through the old Ibanez USA graphic finishes.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Q for the 060 and T/0 owners with Floyds: Do you know if you have the R2 or R3 nut on the guitar?

The 1.65"/42mm nut suggest R2 to me, but the 12" starting radius makes me think they may be using an R3. Asked the company through email, but thought I might get a quicker reply here.


----------



## syzygy

Kyle Jordan said:


> Q for the 060 and T/0 owners with Floyds: Do you know if you have the R2 or R3 nut on the guitar?
> 
> The 1.65"/42mm nut suggest R2 to me, but the 12" starting radius makes me think they may be using an R3. Asked the company through email, but thought I might get a quicker reply here.


Gonna piggyback off of this question to ask if anybody knows: will Aristides shim the saddles for their models with Floyds? Interested in saving for an 070 but was curious if they do anything to match the compound radius


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Don't know about shimming the Floyds, but got confirmation that they use the R2 on the 6 strings.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

My build is done!! Just the wait for shipping now, super happy with how this turned out. 
Now onto build 2?


----------



## thrashcomics

Fuck me up.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

^ is that yours?! 
Saw pascal post that earlier, is such a crazy crazy finish


----------



## CanserDYI

Ben Pinkus said:


> My build is done!! Just the wait for shipping now, super happy with how this turned out.
> Now onto build 2?



Ace color choice.


----------



## thrashcomics

Ben Pinkus said:


> ^ is that yours?!
> Saw pascal post that earlier, is such a crazy crazy finish


No, but i was about to email them asking if they could do an Erie Dess Swirl...so now my order next year gets easier. Someone wanna mock me up a 060S fretboard with Sharkfins?1?!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Eerie Dess Swirl is one of my favorite finishes of all time. I think I’d substitute green marble swirl for the blue though.


----------



## thrashcomics

Kyle Jordan said:


> Eerie Dess Swirl is one of my favorite finishes of all time. I think I’d substitute green marble swirl for the blue though.


Best finishes of all time:

1. 1979 Gibson Silverburst
2. Fender Burgandy Mist Metallic
3. Jackson Erie Dess Swirl


----------



## Agalloch

thrashcomics said:


> No, but i was about to email them asking if they could do an Erie Dess Swirl...so now my order next year gets easier. Someone wanna mock me up a 060S fretboard with Sharkfins?1?!



DO IT.

With all the absolutely horrendous inlays I've seen on Aristides, I can't believe I haven't seen one with classic sharkfins. Make it happen.


----------



## oracles

Agalloch said:


> DO IT.
> 
> With all the absolutely horrendous inlays I've seen on Aristides, I can't believe I haven't seen one with classic sharkfins. Make it happen.


I asked about it years ago multiple times, along with swirls, anything close to an eerie dess and was told no, and that extra cash wouldn't be an effective method of persuasion to make it happen. 

That might be different now, but in 2018/2019, it was a hard no


----------



## Agalloch

oracles said:


> I asked about it years ago multiple times, along with swirls, anything close to an eerie dess and was told no, and that extra cash wouldn't be an effective method of persuasion to make it happen.
> 
> That might be different now, but in 2018/2019, it was a hard no



Makes sense. Even if it's not a legal issue (and it very well might be), I could understand if Aristides didn't want their brand to be associated with "knock-offs" of other popular guitars. It sure would look sweet, though.

Edit: Actually, this makes me wonder how things work with the references to existing properties that I see on some Aristides guitars. Like, I've seen a Legend of Zelda one, and those crazy Harry Potter ones, one with a Gucci logo, etc.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

CanserDYI said:


> Ace color choice.


Cheers dude, was really tough choosing a raw finish. Think seafoam is an underrated one. Annoyingly shortly after ordering they announced the aqua raw which wouldve been my number 1 choice but oh well super happy with how this turned out. 
Now aqua or shell pink for build 2? Or a mad sparkle finish if funds allow


----------



## Jackillin

This baby arrived today. My 1st Tiddies...let see if I'll get anymore.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^Excellent choice. And pillow.


----------



## TheRobotCow

thrashcomics said:


> Fuck me up.



its 890 euro for the finish, i just asked them about it. i’ve been trying to spec out a 070 as a graduation gift to myself and was set on a raw but i might just saw fuck it and get this swirl finish


----------



## cardinal

oracles said:


> I asked about it years ago multiple times, along with swirls, anything close to an eerie dess and was told no, and that extra cash wouldn't be an effective method of persuasion to make it happen.
> 
> That might be different now, but in 2018/2019, it was a hard no


Not their style anyway. They seem more likely to do inlay of actual sharks. Playing pool.


----------



## SpaceDock

Just got mine: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-aristides-h06r.360930/


----------



## Musiscience

I am so very close to placing an order for an orange 060r with a Schaller Hannes and Fishman Abasi pups. May the gods have mercy on my wallet.


----------



## Musiscience

Sorry for the double post, I don't mean to clog the thread. 

To those who ordered a raw model in the past, do they offer Fishman sig models? In the order form drop down, I only see Moderns and Classics listed. Thanks!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Musiscience said:


> Sorry for the double post, I don't mean to clog the thread.
> 
> To those who ordered a raw model in the past, do they offer Fishman sig models? In the order form drop down, I only see Moderns and Classics listed. Thanks!



Unless something odd is up, yes. 

Email them with the build specs including the pickups you're interested in and ask for a quote. The form on the website is good for a ballpark area, asking directly is the best bet for accurate info.


----------



## Velokki

Musiscience said:


> Sorry for the double post, I don't mean to clog the thread.
> 
> To those who ordered a raw model in the past, do they offer Fishman sig models? In the order form drop down, I only see Moderns and Classics listed. Thanks!


Yes, they're possible! I have Fishman KSEs on one of my 060R. It's great! Gets rid of the boominess and is super clear.


----------



## TheRobotCow

Musiscience said:


> Sorry for the double post, I don't mean to clog the thread.
> 
> To those who ordered a raw model in the past, do they offer Fishman sig models? In the order form drop down, I only see Moderns and Classics listed. Thanks!


Nothing a quick e-mail to aristides can't fix. They are super helpful.


----------



## Mboogie7

Decided to start saving for a deposit on an 070SR. Should be able to place my order early this summer.


----------



## TheRobotCow

Mboogie7 said:


> Decided to start saving for a deposit on an 070SR. Should be able to place my order early this summer.


what specs are you thinking about?


----------



## Mboogie7

TheRobotCow said:


> what specs are you thinking about?



Well I’ll have to reevaluate now lol. Was looking at their website and it doesn’t look like they offer anything but the 060 and 060R for lefties.

For some reason I thought a lefty 070SR was doable but perhaps not.


----------



## Guamskyy

Mboogie7 said:


> Well I’ll have to reevaluate now lol. Was looking at their website and it doesn’t look like they offer anything but the 060 and 060R for lefties.
> 
> For some reason I thought a lefty 070SR was doable but perhaps not.


I remember seeing on Aristides IG page some guy ordered an 070R and had them string it upside down to play it left handed…


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Oh my... I just sent them a mail to order a H/08R in shell pink with gold hardware. I'm currently also waiting for my current 070S build to be completed. I feel so decadent! Maybe trying to compensate for the fact I turn 40 coming weekend


----------



## Mboogie7

Guamskyy said:


> I remember seeing on Aristides IG page some guy ordered an 070R and had them string it upside down to play it left handed…



Yeah I’ll never do that again lol. I initially learned on a right handed, upside down and don’t feel the need to go back


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Guamskyy said:


> I remember seeing on Aristides IG page some guy ordered an 070R and had them string it upside down to play it left handed…


sounds like @jjcor


----------



## Guamskyy

Mboogie7 said:


> Yeah I’ll never do that again lol. I initially learned on a right handed, upside down and don’t feel the need to go back


Yeah I play left handed too so when I saw it I was like “noooo don’t do that, they may be even less inclined now to make 070/070R’s lefty now if you’re buying a normal 070 and flipping it upside down”


----------



## jjcor

KnightBrolaire said:


> sounds like @jjcor


For once I can finally say it wasnt me . But I must find this person who is stealing my identity


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Oh my... I just sent them a mail to order a H/08R in shell pink with gold hardware. I'm currently also waiting for my current 070S build to be completed. I feel so decadent! Maybe trying to compensate for the fact I turn 40 coming weekend


I'm certainly opening a can 'o worms by asking this. Can anyone recommend a passive pickup set for the H/08? I am gravitating towards a BKP Ragnarok in bridge position but no idea what to couple it with in neck position. I need some oomph for neck leads and split coil for lower gain stuff. I am experimenting with hammer ons from nowhere nowadays. Good clean sound a plus. I am contemplating a Juggernaut in Neck position, but I am totally not sure if that fits my wishes. BKP Polymaths are off the table, tried them in a H/08 at the Aristides factory, thought they sounded too thin.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Cold sweat is my fav BKP neck pickup, but not used it in an 8


----------



## Xaeldaren

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I'm certainly opening a can 'o worms by asking this. Can anyone recommend a passive pickup set for the H/08? I am gravitating towards a BKP Ragnarok in bridge position but no idea what to couple it with in neck position. I need some oomph for neck leads and split coil for lower gain stuff. I am experimenting with hammer ons from nowhere nowadays. Good clean sound a plus. I am contemplating a Juggernaut in Neck position, but I am totally not sure if that fits my wishes. BKP Polymaths are off the table, tried them in a H/08 at the Aristides factory, thought they sounded too thin.



I've had the Ragnaroks in a 6, Silos in a 7, and I currently use the Polymaths in my Mayones baritone 6. Don't write off the Ragnarok neck! It's really nice, surprisingly so when you consider the aim of the set. It pairs so well with the bridge, and the split-coil tones are unreal. It's definitely higher output and fatter than the Polymath neck.


----------



## jyym

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I'm certainly opening a can 'o worms by asking this. Can anyone recommend a passive pickup set for the H/08? I am gravitating towards a BKP Ragnarok in bridge position but no idea what to couple it with in neck position. I need some oomph for neck leads and split coil for lower gain stuff. I am experimenting with hammer ons from nowhere nowadays. Good clean sound a plus. I am contemplating a Juggernaut in Neck position, but I am totally not sure if that fits my wishes. BKP Polymaths are off the table, tried them in a H/08 at the Aristides factory, thought they sounded too thin.


Ob black heavens


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Welp...

I debated, researched, drove myself to the point of neurosis, dithered, and procrastinated, then decided not to order an H/08r. 

That was yesterday. 

Today, I just sent the deposit on an H/08r.

Going to be fairly simple and straight forward to match my 080:

H/08R 

Black Finish
Black Richlite Fretboard 
Black Hardware 
Hantug Trem w/the silent springs
Aristides Trem Blocker
White Epoxy A+H/08+Face Dots inlays
Green Luminlay Sidedots
Dome Knobs
57110 Stainless Steel Jescar Frets
EMG 808X Soapbar Neck and Bridge pickups, Black
2 Volume (1 for each pickup) No Tone
3 Way Blade pickup selector

Looks like I'm one of those guys that ends up going headlong in to Aristides. Cannot wait to get this guitar!


----------



## spudmunkey

How thick is an aristides body at its thickest?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

spudmunkey said:


> How thick is an aristides body at its thickest?



Evertune on their site states that the thickness of the guitar including the height of the strings at the bridge needs to be 2.1" or more. The Evertune equipped tiddies have a little bump in the back panel to accommodate. 

I'd guess the actual body thickness at the thickest part with no Evertune is less than 1.75". That's just an eyeball estimate and I'd venture to say it might be closer to but not at 1.5". 40-42mm maybe. My Indo Ibanez S8 feels a bit thinner, but that could be due to the way the S body thins at all edges vs the slightly more wedge shape the 0X0s have. Similar but thinner than and not rounded like an Ibanez JS.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Also, #2 has begun. Looks like I'm one of the converts now.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Xaeldaren said:


> I've had the Ragnaroks in a 6, Silos in a 7, and I currently use the Polymaths in my Mayones baritone 6. Don't write off the Ragnarok neck! It's really nice, surprisingly so when you consider the aim of the set. It pairs so well with the bridge, and the split-coil tones are unreal. It's definitely higher output and fatter than the Polymath neck.


Perhaps an Aristides 8 string user can chip in on this. I'm leaning towards the Ragnarok set, though a little bit worried if it's not too dark sounding on the 8th string. Also, does the compression and output make it more or less forgiving to play on? I have Dimarzio ionizer 7's in a Ibby RG7620 and every little scratchy sound comes through with those pickups, very unforgiving. Not looking for that in my new build.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Welp...
> 
> I debated, researched, drove myself to the point of neurosis, dithered, and procrastinated, then decided not to order an H/08r.
> 
> That was yesterday.
> 
> Today, I just sent the deposit on an H/08r.
> 
> Going to be fairly simple and straight forward to match my 080:
> 
> H/08R
> 
> Black Finish
> Black Richlite Fretboard
> Black Hardware
> Hantug Trem w/the silent springs
> Aristides Trem Blocker
> White Epoxy A+H/08+Face Dots inlays
> Green Luminlay Sidedots
> Dome Knobs
> 57110 Stainless Steel Jescar Frets
> EMG 808X Soapbar Neck and Bridge pickups, Black
> 2 Volume (1 for each pickup) No Tone
> 3 Way Blade pickup selector
> 
> Looks like I'm one of those guys that ends up going headlong in to Aristides. Cannot wait to get this guitar!



Looks best with the soapbars anyway


----------



## Agalloch

What do y'all use to clean your satin-finished Aristides?

I have one that's entirely satin (neck and body) and I'm not sure what the best way to wipe it down is. Just a damp polishing cloth?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Kyle Jordan said:


> Evertune on their site states that the thickness of the guitar including the height of the strings at the bridge needs to be 2.1" or more. The Evertune equipped tiddies have a little bump in the back panel to accommodate.
> 
> I'd guess the actual body thickness at the thickest part with no Evertune is less than 1.75". That's just an eyeball estimate and I'd venture to say it might be closer to but not at 1.5". 40-42mm maybe. My Indo Ibanez S8 feels a bit thinner, but that could be due to the way the S body thins at all edges vs the slightly more wedge shape the 0X0s have. Similar but thinner than and not rounded like an Ibanez JS.



Correcting myself here and adding info:

The S is definitely thinner on the edges and I think thinner at its thickest point. The 080 doesn't have a wedge shape at the back end. Tapers evenly. The lower horn to me looked thicker than the upper horn, and I assumed the lower part of the body just didn't taper as much. 

The 080 is over all a slightly larger and flatter than the S. Apologies on the bad info. 

@Agalloch I just wipe my raw with a micro fiber cloth. I've taken a damp paper towel to it a couple of times.


----------



## narad

This one is cool:


----------



## xzacx

narad said:


> This one is cool:


The radiator covers and Evertune are locked in a heated competition for the ugliest element of this build, but I really like the finish.


----------



## TheRobotCow

FYI to everyone, Aristides' price bump is now live. Its about 105 euro bump for the guitars and some smaller increases across most options. Compared to other brands out there its not bad at all.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

TheRobotCow said:


> FYI to everyone, Aristides' price bump is now live. Its about 105 euro bump for the guitars and some smaller increases across most options. Compared to other brands out there its not bad at all.


I actually emailed them in December to ask how much the H/08 would go up. They told me €200, mostly bc of price increase of hardware. That made me place the order in December  If you were considering one, now you know you're late ;p Most helpful post in the world, I know.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

TheRobotCow said:


> FYI to everyone, Aristides' price bump is now live. Its about 105 euro bump for the guitars and some smaller increases across most options. Compared to other brands out there its not bad at all.


Thanks for the update, knew the bump was coming but couldn't justify ordering a 2nd like a day after my 1st arrived - would need to shift out some guitars first, so good to know the bump isn't crazy big.


----------



## narad

I remember back in the day wanting a silverburst sparkle with a floyd, but it was like 4800 USD or so. Now I ran the spec and got 4400 USD... not bad. Actually before the price raise that might have been closer to $4200 which is getting close to the buyable range. Of course I get paid in yen so this is all not particularly helpful to me! lol Surprised the prices hold up this well though. EUR/USD went back to 1.3-1.5, I feel like most guys would be priced right out.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> I remember back in the day wanting a silverburst sparkle with a floyd, but it was like 4800 USD or so. Now I ran the spec and got 4400 USD... not bad. Actually before the price raise that might have been closer to $4200 which is getting close to the buyable range. Of course I get paid in yen so this is all not particularly helpful to me! lol Surprised the prices hold up this well though. EUR/USD went back to 1.3-1.5, I feel like most guys would be priced right out.



Yeah. The currency shenanigans have been kind of fun and bothersome to watch. My 080R would have been between $250-$400 cheaper if I waited a few months. Hell, my 1000 euro down payment was over $1100 because I waited a few days. That hesitation cost me an extra $60-$70.


----------



## Musiscience

Kyle Jordan said:


> Welp...
> 
> I debated, researched, drove myself to the point of neurosis, dithered, and procrastinated, then decided not to order an H/08r.
> 
> That was yesterday.
> 
> Today, I just sent the deposit on an H/08r.
> 
> Going to be fairly simple and straight forward to match my 080:
> 
> H/08R
> 
> Black Finish
> Black Richlite Fretboard
> Black Hardware
> Hantug Trem w/the silent springs
> Aristides Trem Blocker
> White Epoxy A+H/08+Face Dots inlays
> Green Luminlay Sidedots
> Dome Knobs
> 57110 Stainless Steel Jescar Frets
> EMG 808X Soapbar Neck and Bridge pickups, Black
> 2 Volume (1 for each pickup) No Tone
> 3 Way Blade pickup selector
> 
> Looks like I'm one of those guys that ends up going headlong in to Aristides. Cannot wait to get this guitar!


You sound like me during the last few weeks, except I didn't put a deposit yet 

Edit: I'm actually getting a guitar in the mail today, so that might calm me down for a while. But no telling what I'll do in a few weeks


----------



## jco5055

i'm not a bassist at all, but I'm curious to see what the redesign looks like and hope it's soon...one of my best friends played bass in our college cover/tailgate band and he's a literal doctor (Ph.D in Psychology) so I'm hoping I can get him to buy one of the new basses if they are sweet.


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> i'm not a bassist at all, but I'm curious to see what the redesign looks like and hope it's soon...one of my best friends played bass in our college cover/tailgate band and he's a literal doctor (Ph.D in Psychology) so I'm hoping I can get him to buy one of the new basses if they are sweet.


In that case try telling him that he doesn't need another bass.


----------



## Agalloch

Does anyone know what size pickup mounting screw I should use in an Aristides 060?

I had to replace one of the screws in mine, but only had normal long mounting screws, rather than the short ones that Aristides uses. It works fine, but it sticks up high in the cavity so I'd like to get the proper size to replace it.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> In that case try telling him that he doesn't need another bass.


he only owns a Rogue bass I sold him for literally a pizza that was $100 new in 2002, and a 5 string fretless he found at a college pawns hop for like 300 that's broken now


----------

